# [ASUS] Rampage IV Black Edition: The Ultimate LGA2011 Motherboard Has Arrived!



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Dear Oxford English Dictionary, instead of wasting time adding 'twerking', once you see this you'll want to redefine epic instead! Check the spec and engineering pride below and you'll understand that the new Rampage IV Black Edition is the ultimate LGA2011 motherboard, and the ideal companion for a new Ivy Bridge-E (4th Generation LGA2011) CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Though not to be confused with the previous (non-real product) Rampage IV Extreme in black, the official Rampage IV Black Edition is a whole new product you can buy with a full stack of 2013 ROG innovations:
> 
> Ivy Bridge-E optimized design
> The only ROG with an all-black color-scheme.
> SupremeFX Formula [2013] with WIMA and ELNA capacitors, OpAmp headphone amplifier and 120dB SNR.
> Sonic Radar software
> Extreme Engine DIGI+ III (VRM design)
> 802.11ac Wi-Fi
> 12 SATA [8 SATA 6Gbps]
> 8 USB 3.0
> USB BIOS Flashback
> 2013 UEFI updates, including Secure Erase, Last Modified Log, Quick Note and ROG Pulse (see more on our innovations page)


Yay









http://rog.asus.com/261852013/rampage-motherboards/rampage-iv-black-edition-the-ultimate-lga2011-motherboard/


----------



## dakooder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/261852013/rampage-motherboards/rampage-iv-black-edition-the-ultimate-lga2011-motherboard/


I like it! Wish they would make more mobos with white themes though


----------



## wermad

(needs mop)


----------



## Blameless

Top PCI-E 16x slot is still too close to the CPU socket for many higher end air coolers. The original RIVE looks like it probably has more effective board cooling as well, even if I'm not fond of chipset fans.


----------



## The Robot

Holy mobo Batman!


----------



## alexmaia_br

Looks awesome!
I'll be skipping the ivy generation, but still... woa


----------



## marc0053

I wonder if they improved the vrm heatsink cooling with this new design?


----------



## rubicsphere

Do you think the "Ivy Bridge-E optimized design" is a gimmick?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Do you think the "Ivy Bridge-E optimized design" is a gimmick?


I would think so, marketing.

Sweet looking board though!


----------



## TheBenson

Over/under $550?


----------



## furyn9

Do want, but only can do the mobo and the 4820k and do want the 4930k or 3930k


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Top PCI-E 16x slot is still too close to the CPU socket for many higher end air coolers. The original RIVE looks like it probably has more effective board cooling as well, even if I'm not fond of chipset fans.


High end air is a no go on RIVE if you want to use the top PCI-E slot, most users I see with RIVE pair it with a CLC or custom loop.


----------



## HiTechPixel

I don't need it nor do I require it but boy do I want it. I can only imagine how many more colour schemes have opened up with this baby here.


----------



## CapnCrunch10

No release date or price?


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> High end air is a no go on RIVE if you want to use the top PCI-E slot, most users I see with RIVE pair it with a CLC or custom loop.


Since the lanes are all native on the RIVE it probably wouldn't make much difference to skip the first slot if you only have 1 or 2 video cards.


----------



## airisom2

Nice board, but I'm sticking with my X79 Champion.

As for high end air cooling clearance, it looks like it'll fit a Phanteks while having the first slot uncovered, but it will be a VERY tight fit. The distance that the first PCIe slot is to the DIMM slots looks like it's a few mm shorter than the distance on my Champion, and my board can fit my Phanteks with >1cm of clearance between the edge of the heatsink and the graphics card. If you have a backplate installed on the GPU, then you'll most likely have to take it off if you have a large air cooler on this mobo.


----------



## James296

nice looking board, could do with just a tiny bit more red, like lets say black and red memory dimm slots


----------



## iatacs19

Sneaky Asus...









BTW: is it ATX?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Sneaky Asus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: is it ATX?


Seems like eATX.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Seems like eATX.


Probably EATX, but they should also have a board which should be ATX and are very similar in terms of features.


----------



## Blameless

It's bigger than ATX, but it's not EATX.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> It's bigger than ATX, but it's not EATX.


Nah, it's definitely eATX by Asus standards. If memory serves me right then Asus' eATX boards are usually shorter than the competition.


----------



## szeged

how much and when can i buy this thing.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> how much and when can i buy this thing.


I bet in a month and it'll be $599. Just a guess.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Nah, it's definitely eATX by Asus standards. If memory serves me right then Asus' eATX boards are usually shorter than the competition.


EATX is a standard that is not defined by ASUS that this board does not fit.

It's got the same dimensions as the p9X79 WS and that board is certainly not EATX.

EATX is even longer and has another row of mounting holes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> Since the lanes are all native on the RIVE it probably wouldn't make much difference to skip the first slot if you only have 1 or 2 video cards.


Two cards would be 16x/8x, not a big deal, but still worth noting.

I used to have to do this with my P9X79 WS:


----------



## tx-jose

omg yes YES YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! finally the black editions!!!!

Asus owes me new pants!!!!

all I do is game but holy hell I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I bet in a month and it'll be $599. Just a guess.


if its more than 449:99 USD ill just get a can of spraypaint and make my own RIVE black edition


----------



## MeanBruce

Just beautiful. I'm so happy I could cry.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

YUP, I'm getting this board first minute of release. I have a reason to live again!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Do you think the "Ivy Bridge-E optimized design" is a gimmick?


I think just a gimmick. I don't see anything that would have a regular RIVE owner switch it out for this. But would be cool for a new X79 owner. I bet the board is so similar, water blocks like EK would still fit.


----------



## Trogdor

*Voice of Billy Mays* And *you* can have all this completely unnecessary **** for only $500+!

Whoopdy doo


----------



## szeged

billy mays voice: guaranteed to make original RIVE owners jealous and angry!


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> billy mays voice: guaranteed to make original RIVE owners jealous and angry!


I don't fall into gimmicks, I own a Formula


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I used to have to do this with my P9X79 WS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol that sucks, you lose half of your pci slots.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trogdor*
> 
> I don't fall into gimmicks, I own a Formula


but it has an included waterblock!









yeah the board is a gimmick really, and the original RIVE will probably be just as good, but for people just stepping into 2011 boards, this will be a nice alternative, assuming it isnt $9483240239

but its asus so it will be.


----------



## eXecuution

Considering I haven't actually placed the order in for my sig rig's parts yet... This is mighty tempting.


----------



## tx-jose

so much hate for the black edition??

i think it would be worth the $500 price tag.....i wouldn't buy one cause I can't afford $1100 in CPU/Mobo alone but i would if I could!!!


----------



## Servos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> billy mays voice: guaranteed to make original RIVE owners jealous and angry!


Yea, pretty much. If I didn't just slap on a full board block on mine I might consider it.... do you think the mobos are close enough that the same blocks would fit?

I do wonder though if there will be any much difference in how well these will overclock compared to the original RIVE when using IB-E.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Won't be ditching my RIVE anytime soon but this thing would be the closest thing to make me do it (though I also love the new Maximus VI with the thermal armor)...


----------



## BeerPowered

Hopefully the Rampage V for X99 will be all Black.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> how much and when can i buy this thing.


In response to when it will be available:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> End of October. It's still in development sorry. It's only being shown now because of IDF, as Intel wanted to express commitment to the PC enthusiast market so we joined with Corsair to put on the OC event.
> 
> Someone on FB asked why it was better than EVGA:
> 
> 1) At the engineering stage there were 5x layout designs *just* to discover the best DRAM design for overclocking. You simply won't find a better engineered board: ROG has been doing this 7 years and ASUS for 25+.
> 2) Whereas the whole ROG team made 5x Z87 boards, that same team just focused all its efforts on the single Black Edition.
> 3) Exclusive UEFI enhancements you'll only find on ROG
> 4) OC Panel bundled
> 5) The same SupremeFX as the Maximus VI Formula, which is still the best onboard audio ever made [120dB SNR]
> 6) Extreme Engine III DIGI+ VRM design: 20k black caps, exclusive black wing chokes, NexFET MOSFETs
> 7) USB BIOS Flashback is an ASUS exclusive tech
> 8) 802.11ac WiFi - the latest standard
> 9) The pimpest X79 board design out there!


http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?36942-new-Rampage-Extreme-for-ivybridge-e/page2


----------



## MunneY

oh my god! .... i just bought an extreme 9..... grrrrr. time to return!


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Top PCI-E 16x slot is still too close to the CPU socket for many higher end air coolers. The original RIVE looks like it probably has more effective board cooling as well, even if I'm not fond of chipset fans.


You are using Air on a 2011 cpu?

I think you need to re evaluate your choices in a cooler before you harp on a mobo design.


----------



## DStanding

Any idea if existing RIVE water blocks (specifically XSPC's) will fit on this one?


----------



## Legonut

I would have to say the melding of the mosfet heatsink and the I/O cover is the coolest thing I've seen on a motherboard yet.
Also, Asus just completely destroyed any chance the EVGA X79 Dark had.


----------



## rationalthinking

For the 2 revisions on 2011 X79 boards from ASUS what are the launch dates? Any word?


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> For the 2 revisions on 2011 X79 boards from ASUS what are the launch dates? Any word?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> In response to when it will be available:
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?36942-new-Rampage-Extreme-for-ivybridge-e/page2


End of October

Also anyone know what size leds' s the rog logo uses?


----------



## Tsumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> You are using Air on a 2011 cpu?
> 
> I think you need to re evaluate your choices in a cooler before you harp on a mobo design.


Some people don't like water in their systems, and CLCs are only as good as high-end air.


----------



## Blackbird_CaD_

Sigh, seriously?
A absolutely top of the line motherboard and it can't fit a GPU on the top x16 slot with a highend air CPU cooler? That sounds like a joke.
So it's sure that a Thermalright Silver Arrow and a GPU on the top x16 slot wont fit?

In that case i don't know what to do.. i had planned to buy this motherboard.


----------



## Alatar

It's just a RIVE with more gamer-y features and a black coat of paint.

Pass, especially since they're probably gonna price it at $600 or something.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am waiting to see what Gigabyte has to offer but so far IVY-E Launch really poor all around.


----------



## 6steven9

and i'm waiting for Asrock but I agree this was a really poor launch very lackluster I guess that's what happens when you don't have competition........


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am waiting to see what Gigabyte has to offer but so far IVY-E Launch really poor all around.


Here's hoping they give the same treatment like the Sniper5 to the Assassin3







. No goofy gun heatsink and eight dimms for quad channel ram. 4-way sli/xfire support, and a kick a$$ sound chip.


----------



## iandroo888

can i trade my RIVE for this? XD


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> can i trade my RIVE for this? XD


Asus "Step Up" program


----------



## USFORCES

If I decide to go with ivy this is the board I'm going with.


----------



## Lightning Whale

As much as I want to buy it I'll pass I've still got my RIVE working fine but damm that design and the extra sata ports


----------



## BillOhio

...still going z87 for my next upgrade. It is a cool looking board though.


----------



## jomama22

you will see more boards come october.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> You are using Air on a 2011 cpu?
> 
> I think you need to re evaluate your choices in a cooler before you harp on a mobo design.


Are you using 300+ dollars of water cooling for a 5% increase in clock speed?

I've been there. Not worth it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsumi*
> 
> Some people don't like water in their systems, and CLCs are only as good as high-end air.


I have no problems with water being in my systems, but the cost, as well as lack of redundancy (losing either of the two fans on my D14, or 2-3 case fans will do no harm, but lose the pump on my WC loop certainly could) without much greater cost, do not justify the paltry 100-300MHz more than what high-end air can get me.


----------



## iatacs19

It looks like PCIe slots are arranged:

16x
8x
16x
8x

Is this the norm?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> It looks like PCIe slots are arranged:
> 
> 16x
> 8x
> 16x
> 8x
> 
> Is this the norm?


It's fairly typical, likely so that users of two cards can get 16x/16x but still have plenty of room for air flow to get around the cards.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Wow... I like it but I have the original Rampage III Extreme Black Edition with the EK full cover board block. Very tempting though...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I have no problems with water being in my systems, but the cost, as well as lack of redundancy (losing either of the two fans on my D14, or 2-3 case fans will do no harm, but lose the pump on my WC loop certainly could) without much greater cost, do not justify the paltry 100-300MHz more than what high-end air can get me.


If a pump goes out which they rarely do the computer will shut off before any damage happens, then you just pull out the trusty old spare pump. Anyhow if your watercooling you should always have a spare.


----------



## Eufawria

This will be released late October......time to save up


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Wow... I like it but I have the original Rampage III Extreme Black Edition with the EK full cover board block. Very tempting though...
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Rampage III Extreme is still one hell of a board I've had one for 5yrs now and never had a single problem with it especially when it comes to overclocking. Since the Rampage IV has been out for a little while this one should be kicking out the door, yes very tempting indeed.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> If a pump goes out which they rarely do the computer will shut off before any damage happens, then you just pull out the trusty old spare pump. Anyhow if your watercooling you should always have a spare.


The system going down is the problem. Many of my systems are on 24/7, and I expect them to run completely unattended for significant periods of time (30+ days at a stretch).

I'm not worried about damaging parts, I'm worried about the system not doing what it's supposed to be doing when I am not around.

I could run pumps in series and have some redundancy, but the dead one would still need to be replaced, sooner rather than later. Draining a loop and swapping out a pump is much more of a pain than unclipping a fan and attaching a new on (which I can easily do while the system is running).


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Rampage III Extreme is still one hell of a board I've had one for 5yrs now and never had a single problem with it especially when it comes to overclocking. Since the Rampage IV has been out for a little while this one should be kicking out the door, yes very tempting indeed.


R3E was released in 2010.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Are you using 300+ dollars of water cooling for a 5% increase in clock speed?
> 
> I've been there. Not worth it.
> I have no problems with water being in my systems, but the cost, as well as lack of redundancy (losing either of the two fans on my D14, or 2-3 case fans will do no harm, but lose the pump on my WC loop certainly could) without much greater cost, do not justify the paltry 100-300MHz more than what high-end air can get me.


I have nothing against air and NH-D14 is great, but I would use at least an (black) AIO unit with this one. Using something like NH-D14 with two coffee-color fans matches with the black edition board...that's just gross.. although the Noctua fans perform great. I went for H100 with my R3B just for the looks, but that's just me again.









Not a reply to you, just my thoughts


----------



## kartcrg84

lol what happened to the 3 limited run black editions that they gave away like 6 months ago? those were supposed to be the only ones ever...









http://rog.asus.com/224992013/rampage-motherboards/rampage-iv-extreme-black-the-ultimate-in-tech-exclusivity/


----------



## Killa Cam

Nice. But I'm still going for x99


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kartcrg84*
> 
> lol what happened to the 3 limited run black editions that they gave away like 6 months ago? those were supposed to be the only ones ever...


They were.

This board is _not_ the same.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

And I JUST ordered a RIVE yesterday... Oh well.







Not really much I can't live with in this new version:

- I don't need any special audio circuitry (I use an external DAC and amp)
- Wi-Fi on a high-end gaming desktop?







Go wired, bro.
- The extra USB 3.0 and SATA 6Gbps ports would be nice, but I only have a couple devices that can use each one.
- The color IS nice, though...

/sourgrapes


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> And I JUST ordered a RIVE yesterday... Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really much I can't live with in this new version:
> 
> - I don't need any special audio circuitry (I use an external DAC and amp)
> - Wi-Fi on a high-end gaming desktop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go wired, bro.
> - The extra USB 3.0 and SATA 6Gbps ports would be nice, but I only have a couple devices that can use each one.
> - The color IS nice, though...
> 
> /sourgrapes


I'd rather have the RIVE myself, even if both of these boards were priced identically...better cooling and more mature firmware.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> R3E was released in 2010.


Your right I was thinking it was longer, 3yrs


----------



## zooterboy

Correct me if I'm wrong here (and I'm sure you all will), but except for the 24 pin not being right-angled, doesn't this board look (suspiciously) extremely close to the EVGA Dark?


----------



## catbuster

oh god







now i must go x79, no haswell for me anymore, best looking mobo so far !!!


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> you will see more boards come october.


Not that I'm doubting, but have there been any rumblings from other manufacturers about new x79 boards?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zooterboy*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong here (and I'm sure you all will), but except for the 24 pin not being right-angled, doesn't this board look (suspiciously) extremely close to the EVGA Dark?


No, not really.

They don't look any more alike than many other enthusiast LGA-2011 boards. The similarities the do have are mostly dictated to them by the socket and market segment.


----------



## Eufawria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zooterboy*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong here (and I'm sure you all will), but except for the 24 pin not being right-angled, doesn't this board look (suspiciously) extremely close to the EVGA Dark?


Not really. Most of the stuff on Dark are copied of Asus such as the IO plate or what ever. That was first done by Asus on their sabertooth.


----------



## Swolern

Is it just me or is this a black painted RIVE with a couple extra ports & wifi?

IB-E optimized sound like a marketing gimmick. I dont see anything that would make it so.

I like the color though.


----------



## Eufawria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Is it just me or is this a black painted RIVE with a couple extra ports & wifi?
> 
> IB-E optimized sound like a marketing gimmick. I dont see anything that would make it so.
> 
> I like the color though.


Well, on their FB page, they talk about how it is Ivy-E optimized, which quite cool in what they did but not enough if the price point is past the RIVE by a big margin


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hm, I like that thing but sadly I have no time to swap my mobo.
Or rather too lazy.
But nice work Asus!


----------



## Heracles

Any idea's of the led size for the ROG Logo just below the cpu socket, thinking of changing it to a white or blue if possible


----------



## Rbby258

if it has ssd caching 2 im sold, saves me buying a cache card and i don't like the new x79 deluxe


----------



## Orici

This is just RIVE in black.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orici*
> 
> This is just RIVE in black.


with better audio and wifi


----------



## Helrich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> with better audio and wifi


Enthusiast Rule #1: Never use onboard sound
Enthusiast Rule #2: Never use wifi


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helrich*
> 
> Enthusiast Rule #1: Never use onboard sound
> Enthusiast Rule #2: Never use wifi


I don't
I don't

But because of them its not exactly the same like people are saying, also the sound solution on this board does look decent for a decent set of headphones at least. (Only thing i will use it for.) For wifi, who uses wifi.


----------



## Artikbot

It must be me, but every day that passes I hate gamer stuff more and more.

Couldn't they make a Rampage Professional, put on some nice forged copper finned heatsinks, remove those super bling bling shields, and call it a day?


----------



## skupples

this needs release date. kthx!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> It must be me, but every day that passes I hate gamer stuff more and more.
> 
> Couldn't they make a Rampage Professional, put on some nice forged copper finned heatsinks, remove those super bling bling shields, and call it a day?


Check out the new deluxe... I wanna see if you /facepalm the gold, like i did.


http://www.sherv.net/emoticons.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helrich*
> 
> Enthusiast Rule #1: Never use onboard sound
> Enthusiast Rule #2: Never use wifi


What about when all 3 or 4 of your GPU's cover up all your other slots?

What happens when your internet goes out and you want to tether your phone to your PC?


----------



## Pr0xy

^I actually like the color scheme for the Asus Deluxe boards, but regarding the Rampage Black Edition, holy hell that PCI-e slot is close to the socket. I hate motherboards like that.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> What happens when your internet goes out and you want to tether your phone to your PC?


usb


----------



## serothis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Helrich*
> 
> Enthusiast Rule #1: Never use onboard sound
> Enthusiast Rule #2: Never use wifi
> 
> 
> 
> I don't
> I don't
> 
> But because of them its not exactly the same like people are saying, also the sound solution on this board does look decent for a decent set of headphones at least. (Only thing i will use it for.) For wifi, who uses wifi.
Click to expand...

For an htpc/steambox I probably will Buf for a high-end riglike this board will be in...nope.although I'm surprised that the m.2 connector didn't make it. It seems like a faster ssd would be a natural fit for an enthusiast board.


----------



## Helrich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> What about when all 3 or 4 of your GPU's cover up all your other slots?
> 
> What happens when your internet goes out and you want to tether your phone to your PC?


On both counts, see:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> usb


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> If a pump goes out which they rarely do the computer will shut off before any damage happens, then you just pull out the trusty old spare pump. Anyhow if your watercooling you should always have a spare.


this is why I purchased a swiftech MCP35x2 as my first pump... Also, has anyone ever done a reflow? Over heating a pump-less system is harder then you think...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helrich*
> 
> On both counts, see:


What?! USB driven external sound card's? off to the search engine i go.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> this is why I purchased a swiftech MCP35x2 as my first pump... Also, has anyone ever done a reflow? Over heating a pump-less system is harder then you think...
> What?! USB driven external sound card's? off to the search engine i go.


I wasn't talking sound, just tether your phone with usb and there is external sound cards. I just use hdmi to my 5.1 setup
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serothis*
> 
> For an htpc/steambox I probably will Buf for a high-end riglike this board will be in...nope.although I'm surprised that the m.2 connector didn't make it. It seems like a faster ssd would be a natural fit for an enthusiast board.


What?


----------



## skupples

Enough with the hype asus... Give us a release date.


----------



## cdoublejj

FIANLLY!! a nice all black mobo.

EDIT: never mind it has red on it. guess i'm using AsRock from now on.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

On-Board sound is good if you use 4 GPU







.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> On-Board sound is good if you use 4 GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


or if you are like me and have capture cards with SLI


----------



## Helrich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> What?! USB driven external sound card's? off to the search engine i go.


To help your searching, search for USB DACs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> FIANLLY!! a nice all black mobo.
> 
> EDIT: never mind it has red on it. guess i'm using AsRock from now on.


Lol, enjoy your hideous brown PCB.


----------



## AsanteSoul

The board is quite nice...I still kind of like the black Rampage III extreme board that came out some years back..I decided to skip it because it came too late ..but this may very well be my next board


----------



## deafboy

Might have t o check one of these out and compare... kind of seems odd that they'd get rid of a few things though. I like the molex on the bottom compared to that damn 6 pin in the middle of the board.

Depending on the price point I might grab one to play with, but will likely skip... would have thought they would have at least updated the power delivery. Anyone see pictures of the back? Curious if they still have those VRMs that need cooling.


----------



## hello im sean

Finally they got the colors right! Hope they keep the all black look for X99


----------



## MeanBruce

I can see ROG offering two versions of the Rampage V Extreme for Haswell-E red and black and the all-black edition. And a Rampage V Formula with the ROG Armor.

Oh no, just came to mind there will be a Maximus Vll Extreme before the Rampage V Extreme even arrives, Intel's High-End platform is that far behind.

The others makers may offer better value and try very hard, but nobody makes a motherboard as sexy as ASUS, nobody.


----------



## Shogon

Cool board, with all that extra stuff it could be over $500.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eufawria*
> 
> Well, on their FB page, they talk about how it is Ivy-E optimized, which quite cool in what they did but not enough if the price point is past the RIVE by a big margin


What does that even mean? Sounds just like marketing. Regular RIVE and this are both X79 chipsets running 2011 CPU's. Unless someone just has to have the new look, I do not see any reason for a regular RIVE owner to swap out for this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helrich*
> 
> Enthusiast Rule #1: Never use onboard sound
> Enthusiast Rule #2: Never use wifi


Exactly..


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Cool board, with all that extra stuff it could be over $500.


That's what I'm most worried about. But I did write in 500$ max as mobo budget so meh.


----------



## iARDAs

This just ruined my strategy on waiting for Haswell E


----------



## Scorpion667

I want it but... too much hassle to sell my RIVE. Besides I disable the asmedia sata controller (adds a lot of DPC latency) anyway so the extra sata are useless for me.


----------



## Alatar

One thing I do see is that this thing has different chokes than the rive. So they might have done some optimizing there.

Also on hwbot there was a news story about someone hitting ddr3 3900MHz in quad channel.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> High end air is a no go on RIVE if you want to use the top PCI-E slot, most users I see with RIVE pair it with a CLC or custom loop.


Are you sure about this? I have great onboard Air, and I think that my Ultra 120 Extreme may just work no?


Spoiler: Air cooling








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> You are using Air on a 2011 cpu?
> I think you need to re evaluate your choices in a cooler before you harp on a mobo design.


Not sure I agree with this statement, people like air for the need of not having to check water loops, etc. There is nothing wrong with Air. My i7-930 O/C's to 4.3/4,4ghz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsumi*
> 
> Some people don't like water in their systems, and CLCs are only as good as high-end air.


Agreed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> On-Board sound is good if you use 4 GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am in the same boat here, I got the RIVE and the Zxr 32GB of ram. The egg says they will give store credit, so I am considering sending all three back unopened wait for the Black to be released, utilize it's onboard sound, smack in my 3 titans grab a 4930K and call it a day. Thoughts? Also, confused about 8 dimm optimization, if we have 4 dimms 8x4GB of G.Skill ram should have we gone for 8?http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231615


----------



## wholeeo

Do want. Getting tired of my yellow and black theme.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> One thing I do see is that this thing has different chokes than the rive. So they might have done some optimizing there.
> 
> Also on hwbot there was a news story about someone hitting ddr3 3900MHz in quad channel.


"ASUS has been leading the way with their motherboards recently, and this is why. They put a huge emphasis on the design and implementation of their boards. The ASUS ROG Rampage IV Black Edition is no exception! The engineers have spent countless hours perfecting it with five times the effort and resources over the previous motherboards. The have spent that time and money on things like the DRAM trace layouts, UEFI programming and the overall time taken to design it."

http://www.legitreviews.com/asus-rog-rampage-iv-black-announced_123514

Must resist the awesomeness.


----------



## iARDAs

Is this a better motherboard than RIVE technically and besides the color?


----------



## bomberjun

I'd get one of this once it's here in Ph.


----------



## ledzepp3

Mine. Mine Mine Mine Mine.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Sorry for asking, but what are the major improvements over the previous iteration of the RIVE? All I notice is the black colour, and new cooler. Other than that, seems like it's just a gimmick for the new Ivy-E adopters


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> This just ruined my strategy on waiting for Haswell E


Haha, everyone's logical upgrade pathway and fiscally sound strategy just got its mind = blown.

Great Work Shamino.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Haha, everyone's logical upgrade pathway and fiscally sound strategy just got its mind = blown.
> 
> Great Work Shamino.


Haha, oh Shamino.


----------



## Assimilator87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> High end air is a no go on RIVE if you want to use the top PCI-E slot, most users I see with RIVE pair it with a CLC or custom loop.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about this? I have great onboard Air, and I think that my Ultra 120 Extreme may just work no?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> You are using Air on a 2011 cpu?
> 
> I think you need to re evaluate your choices in a cooler before you harp on a mobo design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure I agree with this statement, people like air for the need of not having to check water loops, etc. There is nothing wrong with Air. My i7-930 O/C's to 4.3/4,4ghz.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tsumi*
> 
> Some people don't like water in their systems, and CLCs are only as good as high-end air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed
Click to expand...

Not sure what these people are on about. My TPC-812 works perfectly with the RIVE and it's not a paltry cooler by any means.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Awesome looking feature packed board!!!









Here's the UK pricing which looks interesting. Only slightly dearer compared to the RIVE:-

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-587-AS&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=2174

It also has a more detailed spec sheet as well!!!


----------



## Oddworld Abe

Hope this does well so they redo the Gene, an all black theme would make me happy.


----------



## Rbby258

no ssd caching 2


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I hope it comes out soon

Edit: By Soon, I mean FRIDAY


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I hope it comes out soon
> 
> Edit: By Soon, I mean FRIDAY


I heard by October.









Quote:


> "End of October. It's still in development sorry. It's only being shown now because of IDF, as Intel wanted to express commitment to the PC enthusiast market so we joined with Corsair to put on the OC event.
> 
> Someone on FB asked why it was better than EVGA:
> 
> 1) At the engineering stage there were 5x layout designs *just* to discover the best DRAM design for overclocking. You simply won't find a better engineered board: ROG has been doing this 7 years and ASUS for 25+.
> 2) Whereas the whole ROG team made 5x Z87 boards, that same team just focused all its efforts on the single Black Edition.
> 3) Exclusive UEFI enhancements you'll only find on ROG
> 4) OC Panel bundled
> 5) The same SupremeFX as the Maximus VI Formula, which is still the best onboard audio ever made [120dB SNR]
> 6) Extreme Engine III DIGI+ VRM design: 20k black caps, exclusive black wing chokes, NexFET MOSFETs
> 7) USB BIOS Flashback is an ASUS exclusive tech
> 8) 802.11ac WiFi - the latest standard
> 9) The pimpest X79 board design out there!"


SOURCE


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I heard by October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOURCE


Geez! thans for the info and for crushing my hopes lol


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Geez! thans for the info and for crushing my hopes lol


Welcome!


----------



## wermad

GB answers w/ Assassin.3 X79

http://www.overclock.net/t/1426046/tt-gigabyte-introduces-us-to-their-refreshed-motherboards-at-idf-2013


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helrich*
> 
> To help your searching, search for USB DACs.
> Lol, enjoy your hideous brown PCB.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1425853/asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-the-ultimate-lga2011-motherboard-has-arrived/100#post_20781120
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> this needs release date. kthx!
> Check out the new deluxe... I wanna see if you /facepalm the gold, like i did.
> 
> 
> http://www.sherv.net/emoticons.html
> What about when all 3 or 4 of your GPU's cover up all your other slots?
> 
> What happens when your internet goes out and you want to tether your phone to your PC?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1425853/asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-the-ultimate-lga2011-motherboard-has-arrived/100#post_20781120

I can run 2 dual slot GPUs and still use my sound card. it's up to the mobo to support all these thing at once.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

If y'all read the http://www.legitreviews.com/asus-rog-rampage-iv-black-announced_123514 page it looks like the release date may well be the 29th October 2013 in the US???


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Is this a better motherboard than RIVE technically and besides the color?


I think so. If I had someone that I could just offload this R4E+3820 to...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425853/asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-the-ultimate-lga2011-motherboard-has-arrived/100#post_20781120
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425853/asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-the-ultimate-lga2011-motherboard-has-arrived/100#post_20781120
> 
> I can run 2 dual slot GPUs and still use my sound card. it's up to the mobo to support all these thing at once.


But for those of us with 3-4 cards, we can't. Just as he said. Unless I want all of my cards running at 8x speeds so I can use the last slot for my soundcard, seems like a waste though.

The answer was already said in the thread I think, USB DAC


----------



## Kitler

Welp, I know what I am building with all this money from this new internship.


----------



## TELVM

That's a cool heatsink







.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> this needs release date. kthx!
> Check out the new deluxe... I wanna see if you /facepalm the gold, like i did.
> 
> 
> http://www.sherv.net/emoticons.html
> What about when all 3 or 4 of your GPU's cover up all your other slots?
> 
> What happens when your internet goes out and you want to tether your phone to your PC?


Haha, I get that same feeling when I look at the new Asus Gold channel boards, but some enthusiasts like that color scheme. Getting ready to sell my Corsair AX850 Gold/Black PSU, still has 5years warranty left on it. Since Corsair discontinued them I bet they will be hard to find and in higher demand to match the new Asus Gold builds.

They are selling for $304 on Amazon, from the Sharks. I wouldn't take advantage of anyone, I'd sell mine for $95 its in pristine condition.

http://www.amazon.com/Consumer-Electronic-Products-Professional-Supply/dp/B00ENFCQ5K/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1378928696&sr=8-12&keywords=AX850

Guess I should post this over in Things for Sale, sorry my mind wanders, must be the chlorophyll.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I think so. If I had someone that I could just offload this R4E+3820 to...
> But for those of us with 3-4 cards, we can't. Just as he said. Unless I want all of my cards running at 8x speeds so I can use the last slot for my soundcard, seems like a waste though.
> 
> The answer was already said in the thread I think, USB DAC


why not optical DAC? what if you need a capture card(s) does it have thunder bolt?


----------



## Delphiwizard

Frustrated that they couldn't announce this a week ago before ivy-e was out.
I got all my parts ordered at shop and it's ready to be sent now including the Rampage IV.

It sure looks nice this board.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphiwizard*
> 
> Frustrated that they couldn't announce this a week ago before ivy-e was out.
> I got all my parts ordered at shop and it's ready to be sent now including the Rampage IV.
> 
> It sure looks nice this board.


Just return the Rampage IV (red/black) unopened, won't they just credit your account?

Yup, ROG surprised everyone at the 11th hour, that's my bois.


----------



## Stay Puft

How much? I'll guess 499.99


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Geez! thans for the info and for crushing my hopes lol


=(
I hope it's more like 2 weeks from now, and not 6 weeks from now.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> =(
> I hope it's more like 2 weeks from now, and not 6 weeks from now.


I'll be stuck with my UP4 and might not be able to return past the 30 days :-(

I would have until Oct 3rd. After that will either post it on Craigslist or use it for decoration.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I'll be stuck with my UP4 and might not be able to return past the 30 days :-(
> 
> I would have until Oct 3rd. After that will either post it on Craigslist or use it for decoration.


OC.UK has estimated release date of 11/09/13

Hopefully that's a UK delayed release type of thing.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> OC.UK has estimated release date of 11/09/13
> 
> Hopefully that's a UK delayed release type of thing.


I wouldn't expect it before the very end of October. The ASUS rep said the board is still in development.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> OC.UK has estimated release date of 11/09/13
> 
> Hopefully that's a UK delayed release type of thing.


The only positive thing I see about this, is that I can grab these 500 bucks and finish my water cooling project.


----------



## Assimilator87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Might have t o check one of these out and compare... kind of seems odd that they'd get rid of a few things though. I like the molex on the bottom compared to that damn 6 pin in the middle of the board.
> 
> Depending on the price point I might grab one to play with, but will likely skip... would have thought they would have at least updated the power delivery. Anyone see pictures of the back? Curious if they still have those VRMs that need cooling.


I'm really surprised that more manufacturers haven't adopted SATA power like Gigabyte.


----------



## Jack Mac

Looks fantastic, but the heatsinks seem to have taken the form over function approach. Not cool for such an expensive board.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> OC.UK has estimated release date of 11/09/13
> 
> Hopefully that's a UK delayed release type of thing.


Today's date is the 11/09/13!!! Well yesterday's now LOL









Edit; (FYI - We put the date as Day/Month/Year)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Today's date is the 11/09/13!!! LOL


Not in America :-(


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Not in America :-(


LOL UK website/eTailer!!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Today's date is the 11/09/13!!! Well yesterday's now LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit; (FYI - We put the date as Day/Month/Year)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Not in America :-(


In Merica' it's 9/11/13

It's rather conflicting. The UK e-tailer is "selling" them... Or are they taking pre-orders?

I'm going to assume they mean November ninth for now, until proven otherwise.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> In Merica' it's 9/11/13
> 
> It's rather conflicting. The UK e-tailer is "selling" them... Or are they taking pre-orders?
> 
> I'm going to assume they mean November ninth for now, until proven otherwise.


OCUK states Pre-Orders at this time. I'm guessing the date is just a place holder ATM.









Edit; (FYI - We put the date as Day/Month/Year)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> OCUK states Pre-Orders at this time. I'm guessing the date is just a place holder ATM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit; (FYI - We put the date as Day/Month/Year)


So basically preorders start today?

I will need to pre order then.


----------



## thestache

OMG.

And it has good audio too! Will be buying, it's beautiful.


----------



## thestache

Guess the only question I have is, will existing motherboard blocks fit the board? Your think they would...


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am waiting to see what Gigabyte has to offer but so far IVY-E Launch really poor all around.


its not a chipset change like sandy to ivy was. we are lucky to get ANY new revisions of boards since you can just take ANY X79 board and slap a new BIOS and you good to go for IVY -E

I dont see the point of your rant.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> So basically preorders start today?
> 
> I will need to pre order then.


I would love to pre-order. But something tells me 517$ (399$ euro) is a little high, it would be THE most expensive enthusiast board on the market.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would love to pre-order. But something tells me 517$ (399$ euro) is a little high, it would be THE most expensive enthusiast board on the market.


I believe the extreme11 x79 msrp was/is $599 USD.


----------



## kpoeticg

I wonder if Newegg will accept my RIVE back for credit. I ordered it like 2 weeks ago in anticipation for IB-E. I opened up the package and everything but haven't even bought the CPU for it yet, so it hasn't been used. Even though WIFI isn't great for gaming it's still great to have. I was planning on buying an AC card for my RIVE anyway. Damn, I hope they'll take it back for credit. =\


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I wonder if Newegg will accept my RIVE back for credit. I ordered it like 2 weeks ago in anticipation for IB-E. I opened up the package and everything but haven't even bought the CPU for it yet, so it hasn't been used. Even though WIFI isn't great for gaming it's still great to have. I was planning on buying an AC card for my RIVE anyway. Damn, I hope they'll take it back for credit. =\


Less return shipping and *20% restock fee*.


----------



## kpoeticg

Hrmmmmmm, so that's about $83 + the increased price of the board. I guess i got alot to think about tonite. Thanks for the info Wermad. I bought the 1 year accidental damage replacement too. I wonder how that'll factor in....


----------



## Scorpion49

This thing will be $569-599 I bet.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I believe the extreme11 x79 msrp was/is $599 USD.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> This thing will be $569-599 I bet.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


RIIIE Black was $559 IIRC, I don't see them bucking their pricing trend any time soon.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


Some one sited pre-orders in EU for €399, which is ~$531 USD. At this price, I'm guessing ~$529 which would price it $100 USD more then the orginal RIVE. From memory, I think Asus msrp'd the RIII3-BE @$589, $210 more then the RIIIE. I don't think they'll over price this. Its already in line w/ its half brother Extreme11 X79 and its WS-E sibling







. I put my beans on $529 USD msrp.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I wonder if Newegg will accept my RIVE back for credit. I ordered it like 2 weeks ago in anticipation for IB-E. I opened up the package and everything but haven't even bought the CPU for it yet, so it hasn't been used. Even though WIFI isn't great for gaming it's still great to have. I was planning on buying an AC card for my RIVE anyway. Damn, I hope they'll take it back for credit. =\


I honestly don't think the RIVE Black Edition is going to be worth it for anyone but the most extreme enthusiasts. It's likely to be AT LEAST $100 more than the current RIVE as the previous Rampage III BE was $559.99-$599.99 and overclockability of an Ivy Bridge-E processor on air/water isn't likely to improve because you're going to be limited by the CPU, not the board as the current RIVE already pushes SB-E processors to 5Ghz+. The updated sound and 802.11ac is nice for those that need it but a dedicated sound card is far better and if you really need to add WiFi it can be easily added via PCI-E, USB, Ethernet, ect. And the additional SATA ports won't make a difference for most as there will still only be 2 native Intel 6 Gbps ports.

Unless your planning to overclock memory over 3000Mhz or use phase change cooling I think you'll be best served by keeping the board you have now and enjoying your new IB-E setup rather than wait over a month to get a more expensive board that may not add much value for you. I know I'm personally done waiting on IB-E and will be ordering my 4930K to pair with the RIVE or EVGA Dark tonight so that I can start using it rather than keep waiting for the next best thing which next year will be Haswell-E and that will be far more worth investing in than a motherboard with a 2 year old chipset.


----------



## skupples

As much as I hate to say it, you are correct.

The thing I don't really understand about lga2011 boards is the lack of sata6, and why an extra marvel controller is an issue.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I would think so, marketing.
> 
> Sweet looking board though!


It is not, the RIVE was originally tuned for SB-E, plus it has no port for the OC Panel which makes things much easier. I think the Black is definitely re-tuned especially for the memory side of things. At the ROG OC Main Event Dumo and TL were able to hit 3900 mhz on the Black in quad channel which is higher than most hit on Z87 in dual channel, it's insane how good the IMC on Ivy E is compared to SB-E.

The 4 way rig was looping FSE and 11 with PSC running 2709 8-12-8-28 all air at a reasonable 1.86v, downright nasty how good the IMC's are on this platform


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> I honestly don't think the RIVE Black Edition is going to be worth it for anyone but the most extreme enthusiasts. It's likely to be AT LEAST $100 more than the current RIVE as the previous Rampage III BE was $559.99-$599.99 and overclockability of an Ivy Bridge-E processor on air/water isn't likely to improve because you're going to be limited by the CPU, not the board as the current RIVE already pushes SB-E processors to 5Ghz+. The updated sound and 802.11ac is nice for those that need it but a dedicated sound card is far better and if you really need to add WiFi it can be easily added via PCI-E, USB, Ethernet, ect. And the additional SATA ports won't make a difference for most as there will still only be 2 native Intel 6 Gbps ports.
> 
> Unless your planning to overclock memory over 3000Mhz or use phase change cooling I think you'll be best served by keeping the board you have now and enjoying your new IB-E setup rather than wait over a month to get a more expensive board that may not add much value for you. I know I'm personally done waiting on IB-E and will be ordering my 4930K to pair with the RIVE or EVGA Dark tonight so that I can start using it rather than keep waiting for the next best thing which next year will be Haswell-E and that will be far more worth investing in than a motherboard with a 2 year old chipset.


Well my issue is, I was already gonna be ordering an 802.11ac card before this announcement. Also, when I made the decision to build my new rig around IB-E, I also decided i might as well wait for AMD Volcanic Islands too. So even if i ordered my 4930k tonite, I still won't be able to turn on my system til Volcanic Islands gets released as well. If I had a spare GPU lying around to fill in for the time being it would be different, but i don't. So considering the price of a good 802.11ac card and the fact that the better ones would use up a PCI slot, the same goes for the upgraded sound. The VRM and Sata ports are also nice. If I was "upgrading" it would be a different story, but I'm doing a fresh build. I bought my RIVE for IB-E, opened it up and took pics for when i start my build log, and have it sitting in a drawer. I'm just hoping Wermad was right about Newegg taking it back opened but unused. The 802.11ac wifi makes the price difference a little easier to swallow for me personally. I know alot of people don't care that much about it, but i was gonna be spending money and probably a PCIe slot on that feature already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> As much as I hate to say it, you are correct.
> 
> The thing I don't really understand about lga2011 boards is the lack of sata6, and why an extra marvel controller is an issue.


Well the lack of Sata3 is because the x79 chipset was created when Sata3 was new and Sata2 was more commonly used. Same thing with USB3.0. The better boards do their best to compensate by adding 3rd party Sata3/USB3 controllers, but 3rd party controllers require 3rd party drivers. And alot of times that can complicate things with different OS'es


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zooterboy*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong here (and I'm sure you all will), but except for the 24 pin not being right-angled, doesn't this board look (suspiciously) extremely close to the EVGA Dark?


I hope you're not saying all black boards look alike. That's discrimination!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> OC.UK has estimated release date of 11/09/13
> 
> Hopefully that's a UK delayed release type of thing.


So today then? Huh?

This board looks fantastic overall, I'm definitely getting this instead of the regular Rampage 4 Extreme.
The main reason is that, with 10 SATA ports, I'll be able to run my SSD and Blu-Ray Writer off it, and have room for 8 hard drives.
So I'll be able to fill all drive bays in my HAF-X without having to put in a RAID card, which would add extra cost and take up a slot.
I'd like to run a RAID 5 or 6 array twinned in RAID 1. So 4 drives mirrored.
With the layout the way it is, I'll be able to put in my eventual 3 video cards and have a slot left over for my Xonar Essence STX.
Massive storage capacity AND great sound. I win!


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> I hope you're not saying all black boards look alike. That's discrimination!
> So today then? Huh?
> 
> This board looks fantastic overall, I'm definitely getting this instead of the regular Rampage 4 Extreme.
> The main reason is that, with 10 SATA ports, I'll be able to run my SSD and Blu-Ray Writer off it, and have room for 8 hard drives.
> So I'll be able to fill all drive bays in my HAF-X without having to put in a RAID card, which would add extra cost and take up a slot.
> I'd like to run a RAID 5 or 6 array twinned in RAID 1. So 4 drives mirrored.
> With the layout the way it is, I'll be able to put in my eventual 3 video cards and have a slot left over for my Xonar Essence STX.
> Massive storage capacity AND great sound. I win!


First off, I agree that was EXTREMELY racist. Shame on you









And yeah, that 9/11/13 release date is definitely an error. Asus already announced the release date to coincide with the new Assassins Creed at the end of October.
You have no idea how hard i looked into the fact that Asus was definitely NOT releasing an updated Rampage for IB-E before i pulled the trigger on my RIVE. And then dbl checked and asked in a few more threads on ROG forums before i opened the package. I've been sitting here like







since i saw the announcement


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I want a board now, I might just jump in on that open box RIVE for 335 on newegg!

Or keep this UP4, Why Cant This BLack Edition be on sale NOW??


----------



## KLEANupguy7

made for liquid cooling....those with deep enough pockets too buy a Ivy Bridge-E and this board should be able too alteast afford a closed loop system


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> So basically preorders start today?
> 
> I will need to pre order then.


Yes as stated by Asus:-

"Originally Posted by [email protected]
End of October. It's still in development sorry. It's only being shown now because of IDF, as Intel wanted to express commitment to the PC enthusiast market so we joined with Corsair to put on the OC event."

Read more at http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?36942-new-Rampage-Extreme-for-ivybridge-e/page2

And on here:-

"It looks as though ASUS has teamed up with Ubisoft to bundle the Republic of Gamers Rampage IV Black Edition motherboard with the upcoming Assassin's Creed Black Flag which will currently has a release date of October 29, 2013 in the United States. Checking with sources, but that would be pretty epic!"

Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/asus-rog-rampage-iv-black-announced_123514#IPC3s0BVqTMsT0Af.99

So yesterdays news is just that, a Press Release. to announce the board. If you want one then pre-order now for the 29/10/13 official release date!!!


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Additionally on the same thread:-

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?36942-new-Rampage-Extreme-for-ivybridge-e/page2

Originally Posted by ZZCOOL;
"I am pleased to say that asus has officially confirmed that there will be a refresh on the rampage extreme it won't get a new number but it will have many features people wishes for

this has been officially confirmed by asus on sweclockers a swedish technology site

Det är ett E-ATX moderkort. Men vi uppdaterar inte seriens generationsbeteckning innan nytt chipset är ute. Alltså kommer detta fortfarande att heta Rampage IV ... men mycket nytt är det. Jag är även säker på att speciellt en av ändringarna kommer att uppskattas extremt mycket, då det är nummer ett bland alla önskemål vi får in för ROG-moderkort.
translate

It is the E-ATX motherboards. But we do not update the show's generation name before new chipset is out. So will this still be called Rampage IV ... but very new it is. I am also confident that particularly one of the changes will be estimated extremely much, then it is number one among all the requests we receive for ROG motherboards."

http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/52-.../#post13860757

And as for the US price;

"Originally Posted by [email protected]
Price will be announced when it's launched sorry. Around R4E price. It does have even more tech but it certainly won't be over 599, no."

So the RIVE will be most likely getting updated to the same spec as the Black Ed? So it's choose ya poison - all black or black & red???


----------



## Cruze

The looks on this thing are maaaaaaad.
Wondering what that beast has to cost though.


----------



## MASSKILLA

Finally !!!!!!!!!







 My Next Purchase!!


----------



## skupples

Final estimate of cost is 529, maybe slightly more since it's being bundled with AC99999

So, actual price would probably be 559 (30$ for a game i dont want, deal breaker)

Pre-orders are 399euro, which is like 530$ USD.


----------



## BaldGuy

I was going to order the RIVE yesterday, but Amazon didn't have it available direct from them. I'm so glad they didn't!! I'm going to hold off now for the Black Edition.

Just a couple of questions:

Will the added WiFi take up a PCI port?
Will the ROG RAMDisk software work with this board? I also wonder if it will work with the original RIVE board as well?

Sucks I got to wait a bit to continue with my build, but I got some dental work that I need to take care of anyway, so the wait till help me save up some more money. So far only have the HAF X and an additional optional fan.

Sure will be fun playing with the RIVE black edition and just looking at it. What a board. Almost up there with a girl in a bikini.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldGuy*
> 
> I was going to order the RIVA yesterday, but Amazon didn't have it available direct from them. I'm so glad they didn't!! I'm going to hold off now for the Black Edition.
> 
> Just a couple of questions:
> 
> Will the added WiFi take up a PCI port?
> Will the ROG RAMDisk software work with this board? I also wonder if it will work with the original RIVA board as well?
> 
> Sucks I got to wait a bit to continue with my build, but I got some dental work that I need to take care of anyway, so the wait till help me save up some more money. So far only have the Haf X and an additional optional fan.
> 
> Sure will be fun playing with the RIVA black edition and just looking at it. What a board. Almost up there with a girl in a bikini.


Just a heads up, extreme is spelt with an e.


----------



## lundrog

hmm, seems like it should be larger, what if I want to put 4 GTX 780 classified's in there? I'm betting the bottom USB headers will be un usable.


----------



## MeanBruce

ASUS ROG Rampage IV Black Edition and 8Pack Break Five Overclocking World Records

SOURCE

Great Job Guys!

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/2sdafv_zps8f611820.jpg.html

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/1xfdse_zps22426bb8.jpg.html


----------



## Helrich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lundrog*
> 
> hmm, seems like it should be larger, what if I want to put 4 GTX 780 classified's in there? I'm betting the bottom USB headers will be un usable.


I've had a card in the bottom slot like that before. You can still _use_ them, but if you want to swap the plugs or anything, you'll definitely need to remove that card. Which sorta blows when you've got hard SLI linkages for the water blocks. But I don't think I've ever felt the need to go plugging/unplugging internal usbs after the system's built anyways. I don't even really use internal usb to be honest heh.


----------



## lundrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helrich*
> 
> I've had a card in the bottom slot like that before. You can still _use_ them, but if you want to swap the plugs or anything, you'll definitely need to remove that card. Which sorta blows when you've got hard SLI linkages for the water blocks. But I don't think I've ever felt the need to go plugging/unplugging internal usbs after the system's built anyways. I don't even really use internal usb to be honest heh.


I have seen problems if some CPU Water blocks need a USB header, etc.

With my current board, I couldn't plugin more than 1 USB header or my card would not seat.

Roger


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lundrog*
> 
> I have seen problems if some CPU Water blocks need a USB header, etc.
> 
> With my current board, I couldn't plugin more than 1 USB header or my card would not seat.
> 
> Roger


A block of copper needing a usb connection? Mind = blown.


----------



## mark3510

I'll add this to my hardware pornlist...


----------



## BaldGuy

Is the built in heat sink passive now, or still has a fan like the RIVE original? I still see the huge heat sink, but don't see the fan circle.


----------



## Eufawria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldGuy*
> 
> Is the built in heat sink passive now, or still has a fan like the RIVE original? I still see the huge heat sink, but don't see the fan circle.


Passive, which I do prefer as I hate having small fans


----------



## BaldGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eufawria*
> 
> Passive, which I do prefer as I hate having small fans


Awesome!! I know from reading tons and tons of reviews on the original, that the noise the fan made was listed as a con quite a few times. One video even stop and started it to show how loud it was.

Looks like they may changed up where them extra power connectors are located (for the memory and PCI slots). I know at least one of them wasn't in a spot that some liked, as they had to drag the cable across the board impeding airflow, or something to that effect.


----------



## Cool Mike

4930k in hand, waiting on Black Edition.
Any chance we will see this on Newegg within a week?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldGuy*
> 
> Is the built in heat sink passive now, or still has a fan like the RIVE original? I still see the huge heat sink, but don't see the fan circle.


Quote Originally Posted by DummyPLUG View Post
No active cooling on PCH or VRM? emm.....

[email protected] Replied;

We try to avoid active cooling where possible because ultimately, fans are noisy and they are a point of failure. In a recent R4E BIOS update we turned off the fan entirely until it reaches 85C for this reason. They originally aired on the side of caution but have since found it's not entirely required and have made a PCH heatsink big enough.

The rear IO cover is actually a massive alu heatsink that is heatpiped to the MOSFETs, and the NexFET MOSFETs are much cooler than previous R4E.

Launch date is currently end of Oct.

SOURCE: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?37184-Official-Rampage-IV-Black-Edition-X79-Thread/page3


----------



## iatacs19

I'm surprised RIVE black didn't launch with IB-E CPUs...


----------



## BaldGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> 4930k in hand, waiting on Black Edition.
> Any chance we will see this on Newegg within a week?


Suppose to come out in October. Even late October at that. So would say "Not a chance" to your question.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> 4930k in hand, waiting on Black Edition.
> Any chance we will see this on Newegg within a week?


Nope, more like a month and a half at the earliest...


----------



## Cool Mike

Installed my 4930k in my Rampage 4 extreme yesterday. Have the newest bios. Still early, cant seem to get stable above 4.6Ghz. Relearning overclocking this vs. Sandy bridge. Thinking the Black will be more stable with the 4930K. Almost purchased the EVGA Dark, thinking the black will be available soon. 1.5 months is a long wait, we want NOW


----------



## skupples

What's the big deal with running marvel controller driver's for extra sata 6?


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> What's the big deal with running marvel controller driver's for extra sata 6?


People keep saying that marvel controllers are slow and cause corruption etc etc


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> People keep saying that marvel controllers are slow and cause corruption etc etc


Well, that can only lead one to these questions...

Is there any proof of this corruption?

They have to be faster then sata 3...









I currently only own a 128 and 256 vertex 4, I was planning to use those two on top of a 500gb EVO, but I may just have to drop the 128... =( it's so perfect for OS.


----------



## jomama22

Trust me, the Marvell controllers on x79 suck hard. Run slow, have severe raid issues, do not play nice with rst/rste on x79, etc. I will say, raid on x79 with win 7 on Intel ports has lots of issues as well.

Google Marvell x79 or x79 rste problems and you will understand.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys

Egg says they will give store credit, for the RIVE, Zxr, Ram,

Thoughts? I got 32GB of ram for about ~$200 8x4GB of G.Skill ram should have we gone for 8?http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231615

Should I return this as well? Figure come October / early November there may be a better deal no?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> Egg says they will give store credit, for the RIVE, Zxr, Ram,
> 
> Thoughts? I got 32GB of ram for about ~$200 8x4GB of G.Skill ram should have we gone for 8?http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231615
> 
> Should I return this as well? Figure come October / early November there may be a better deal no?


I'm in the same boat you are, as far as the board anyway. I haven't gotten my memory yet. I'm probly gonna start with a 4 x 8GB kit. I've read the RIVE can be picky about the type of ram you buy, so I've been holding out. Now, i gotta decide if i'm gonna return the board. I know on the LGA2011 board Asus released with their Haswell boards, I've read alot of bad reviews about the Marvell controllers on them. So that has me second guessing the Black Edition now since i guess it'll be using those same Marvell controllers that are having issue's. I know I gotta decide soon tho =\


----------



## milkychipz

Hurr why did I have to go out and buy my RIVE a month ago.

I sad now.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkychipz*
> 
> Hurr why did I have to go out and buy my RIVE a month ago.
> 
> I sad now.


Yeah, cause your rig sucks...

(yes, sarcasm)


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkychipz*
> 
> Hurr why did I have to go out and buy my RIVE a month ago.
> 
> I sad now.


Me too. I only bought it like a week and a 1/2 ago, but i opened everything to take pics for a build log. I checked EVERYWHERE to make sure there wasn't gonna be an updated Rampage for IB-E b4 i opened everything.


----------



## milkychipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Yeah, cause your rig sucks...
> 
> (yes, sarcasm)


Yes, my imba hardware is no longer imba.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Me too. I only bought it like a week and a 1/2 ago, but i opened everything to take pics for a build log. I checked EVERYWHERE to make sure there wasn't gonna be an updated Rampage for IB-E b4 i opened everything.


By the time you get the Black Edition it won't be a couple of months until new performance results are getting leaked for the Broadwell or Skylake desktop processors that will likely release in the spring and the RIVE BE with the ancient X79 chipset will be old news. Then next fall everyone will be pining over the real enthusiast upgrade which will be 8 cores, a new chipset, and DDR4 on a Rampage V Extreme.

That's the reason I decided to forego any thoughts of spending $500-$600 on the RIVE BE because it will offer so little real world gain over the current RIVE. If Intel had released an X89 chipset with improved performance and features including native USB 3.0 and more than 2 6 Gbps SATA ports then yeah maybe, but not with a 2 year old chipset.


----------



## deafboy

Yeah, decided to hold out... will just keep the RIVE until there is a RVE BE for x99 and then upgrade everything...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> By the time you get the Black Edition it won't be a couple of months until new performance results are getting leaked for the Broadwell or Skylake desktop processors that will likely release in the spring and the RIVE BE with the ancient X79 chipset will be old news. Then next fall everyone will be pining over the real enthusiast upgrade which will be 8 cores, a new chipset, and DDR4 on a Rampage V Extreme.
> 
> That's the reason I decided to forego any thoughts of spending $500-$600 on the RIVE BE because it will offer so little real world gain over the current RIVE. If Intel had released an X89 chipset with improved performance and features including native USB 3.0 and more than 2 6 Gbps SATA ports then yeah maybe, but not with a 2 year old chipset.


If performance is really good, I would still upgrade next year. For now I'm gonna tinker with current gen stuff.


----------



## zealord

Sorry guys, havent read the whole thread. Is there a release date for this?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Sorry guys, havent read the whole thread. Is there a release date for this?


Oct 29th and comes with assassins creed


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Oct 29th and comes with assassins creed


sweet mother of god, assasins creed 4? that games looks ******* rad


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Oct 29th and comes with assassins creed


I thought it was as soon as October 29th because AC was coming with it, not it was coming out on Oct 29th with AC

Kind of like the RIVE that came with BF3.

edit:

RIVE BF3: November 14, 2011
BF3: October 25, 2011


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> By the time you get the Black Edition it won't be a couple of months until new performance results are getting leaked for the Broadwell or Skylake desktop processors that will likely release in the spring and the RIVE BE with the ancient X79 chipset will be old news. Then next fall everyone will be pining over the real enthusiast upgrade which will be 8 cores, a new chipset, and DDR4 on a Rampage V Extreme.
> 
> That's the reason I decided to forego any thoughts of spending $500-$600 on the RIVE BE because it will offer so little real world gain over the current RIVE. If Intel had released an X89 chipset with improved performance and features including native USB 3.0 and more than 2 6 Gbps SATA ports then yeah maybe, but not with a 2 year old chipset.


Not all of us can afford to burn $1000 on 32 GB of DDR4 when it's released, or would even want to.

Good luck with filling your HEDT Haswell-E board with ram that would cost more than a GTX TITAN or two.


----------



## dpoverlord

God.... now I really have to think about this. It may just make sense for me to keep what I have until everything slows down too much then upgrade. I think I can wait until the new chipset. Oh decisions...


----------



## FuZh

For all of us who love awesome hardware but can't afford any of it, to those of you who can: bring on the awesome builds.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Not all of us can afford to burn $1000 on 32 GB of DDR4 when it's released, or would even want to.
> 
> Good luck with filling your HEDT Haswell-E board with ram that would cost more than a GTX TITAN or two.


Most Haswell-E users who are gamers and enthusiasts have no need for more than 8-16GB of RAM so they're not going to need to fill it up with 32GB of DDR4. And if your someone that does need 32GB for work then that's nothing compared to what businesses pay for pre-build workstations. Not to mention I doubt it's going to be $1,000 for 32GB to begin with.

Point is Haswell-E will offer 8 cores and a brand new chipset to go along with DDR4 and that will be an actually noticeable upgrade. There's no noticeable upgrade to be had from spending $500-$600 on this RIVE BE over the current RIVE unless your into extreme overclocking.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah DDR4's probly gonna be the biggest hardware upgrade in a long time. At least i hope so


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah DDR4's probly gonna be the biggest hardware upgrade in a long time. At least i hope so


I'm not so sure. I mean take a look at the average enthusiast user (as per this site) and what they seem to be using their rigs for. Not much of it seems to be stuff that's limited or very affected by ram speeds, which is most of the benefit of DDR4 (along with power consumption). I don't personally see DDR4 as being a very big deal to most of us just because we don't use are rigs in scenarios where our RAM is a deciding factor. Not to say that it isn't a great thing, just not a particularly big seller for me at least.


----------



## NKrader




----------



## kpoeticg

Ram speeds always a factor. Why do we get quad channel boards then? Ram b/w has an impact on pcie lanes and everything else in your system. If my grasp is correct, i'm pretty sure ram is one of the bigger deciding factors in pci speed.

Isn't that one of the main differences in a Southbridge chipset? The PCI traces go directly to ram? Maybe i'm mistaken


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Ram speeds always a factor. Why do we get quad channel boards then? Ram b/w has an impact on pcie lanes and everything else in your system. If my grasp is correct, i'm pretty sure ram is one of the bigger deciding factors in pci speed.
> 
> Isn't that one of the main differences in a Southbridge chipset? The PCI traces go directly to ram? Maybe i'm mistaken


In what type I scenarios would we see a difference going from 2133mhz to 2800mhz?

Will videos render faster, will I get a huge performance boost that goes along with the high cost of fast memory?

Ddr4 might be the beggining I something better to come, but right off the bat I see no major boost in performance that justifies the higher cost. Unless I'm missing something, it looks like ddr4 in lamest terms is a higher density module with slightly faster speeds.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> In what type I scenarios would we see a difference going from 2133mhz to 2800mhz?
> 
> Will videos render faster, will I get a huge performance boost that goes along with the high cost of fast memory?
> 
> Ddr4 might be the beggining I something better to come, but right off the bat I see no major boost in performance that justifies the higher cost. Unless I'm missing something, it looks like ddr4 in lamest terms is a higher density module with slightly faster speeds.


Look at RAM benchmarks between 1600mhz and +2400mhz. The real world gains once you go over 2133mhz are marginal and not worth worth it.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Look at RAM benchmarks between 1600mhz and +2400mhz. The real world gains once you go over 2133mhz are marginal and not worth worth it.


That's the thing, after 2133 there seems to be no gains in anything other than benchmarks. Maybe by the time ddr4 arrives that changes, but as of now upgrading my memory is not a top priority.


----------



## kpoeticg

Upgrading to DDR4 isn't just about the specific speed of the ram sticks you buy. It will upgrade the whole motherboard. It's not like you can stick DDR4 in your current mobo and expect changes. DDR4 will be part of an entire chipset upgrade that's gonna be faster in every way. I'm not recommending you to to upgrade the speed of your ram. But the entire chipset/pci lane setup should be much faster with a ddr4 chipset upgrade.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Upgrading to DDR4 isn't just about the specific speed of the ram sticks you buy. It will upgrade the whole motherboard. It's not like you can stick DDR4 in your current mobo and expect changes. DDR4 will be part of an entire chipset upgrade that's gonna be faster in every way. I'm not recommending you to to upgrade the speed of your ram. But the entire chipset/pci lane setup should be much faster with a ddr4 chipset upgrade.


I agree, most if the benefits will come from the 8 core CPU and not so much from ddr4, maybe we get pcie 4.0 with 60 lanes lol. At this point in time we seem to be fine with current gen stuff, and by the time x99 arrives there will be a demand for more.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well you can get an 8 core CPU right now if you're willing to pay for it. I agree that DDR4 would be useless right now. When i made that statement b4 i was referring to the entire package. I think that building a new chipset that's going to support DDR4 is gonna be the huge change. Not just the actual sticks of memory. But as far as PCIE 4.0, I don't think i've heard that's coming with skylake/broadwell, but I'm pretty sure PCIE 4.0 wouldn't be possible with DDR3. That's kinda what i was talking about. Maybe i should've elaborated that statement more =)

But of course 8 core CPU's are gonna be better. Keep in mind that IB-E was gonna be 8 core too


----------



## OverclockerFox

The main reason why I don't want to bother with Haswell-E is that I can't keep waiting around while I shovel money into having a nice rig.
I want it over and done with so I can move on to other financial priorities. I already filled out most of the slow to go obsolete components.

ie. the Strider ST1500 is a 5 year old model by now.

If I really want, I'll buy a Haswell-E chip and matching board, and maybe put that in the rig instead.
Unless I get into a job that pays damn well then I don't think I'd want to re-buy some of the higher-end items in it, like the STX card or a fat SSD, so I'd basically be left with the heart and brain (mobo and cpu) of the thing.
So with that and the UD7 and 8350, I might have two board/chip sets to spare. If I had the money to build them out I might.

Some people collect cats. Maybe I'll collect computers.
I'll be that crazy old computer lady with $2000 power bills each month, whose house generates noise complaints from the constant low noise of all the fans going.
And I'll die in a house fire when something electrical sparks it.


----------



## kpoeticg

I feel you on that. Unfortunately i kinda need to upgrade now, and I'm about halfway through my build. I'm still trying to decide if i should send my RIVE back since i was gonna wait for AMD Volcanic Islands anyway. But unless you have some reason you need to upgrade now, like me, no1 should be upgrading now. Haswell-E will be the REAL upgrade. IB-E is hard to call an upgrade. If the choice wasn't use a laptop or go IB-E for me, I'd absolutely wait for Haswell-E. Basically Haswell-E means new CPU, Mobo, Ram, You know there'll be a new set of GPU's then. The only things in a current build that'll still be relevant for Haswell-E will be Cooling, Chassis, HD's, & Optical.


----------



## LunaP

Not sure why when something new comes out the first thing people w/ the latest technology get mad about is "WHY MUST I UPGRADE NAO?" when noone's even forcing or saying they should lol.

That aside, I'm looking @ upgrading from my x58 Gigabyte UD3R Board w/ my 980x and was really hoping for a refresh in boards, and this looks like my answer as I was looking @ either going w/ the Deluxe/Pro and or the RIVE initially.

My initial reasoning for upgrading now vs waiting on Haswell-E was mainly that I don't honestly believe I would see the difference for what I do. That + with everyone going on about how we barely use even 4 cores, the same ones can't wait for 8 lol. I get that it goes hand in hand with the Memory channels and all, as the x58 kinda failed with their tri channel and all. The technology I'm more interested in later is when Skylake hits, as by then any issues that will hit w/ the first release of Haswell-E will have been fixed, and things will be more mainstream, such as Video cards that will actually take advantage of 3.0 fully and break into 4.0 as well as more PCI Lanes for true tri/quad SLI gamers.

I have 1 Titan atm, and looking to add another after my upgrade, with this I can just upgrade my CPU/MOBO/MEM as right now I"m having issues with my current board. Which btw, while I'm browsing around if anyone would recommend some good RAM to go with the above, I'll probably grab the 4960X. I've heard bad things about the RipJaws.

My apologies if that came out differently than intended, I just found it cute.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I feel you on that. Unfortunately i kinda need to upgrade now, and I'm about halfway through my build. I'm still trying to decide if i should send my RIVE back since i was gonna wait for AMD Volcanic Islands anyway. But unless you have some reason you need to upgrade now, like me, no1 should be upgrading now. Haswell-E will be the REAL upgrade. IB-E is hard to call an upgrade. If the choice wasn't use a laptop or go IB-E for me, I'd absolutely wait for Haswell-E. Basically Haswell-E means new CPU, Mobo, Ram, You know there'll be a new set of GPU's then. The only things in a current build that'll still be relevant for Haswell-E will be Cooling, Chassis, HD's, & Optical.


Ivy Bridge-E isn't an upgrade for Sandy Bridge-E. Most other platforms, yeah. The rest of my rig wasn't filled out in the time since SBE was released, but Ive gotten it filled out since then. And I didn't want to be stuck with Sandy Bridge E and regretting it. I really like the look of IBE so far. It's light years past this 8350 and most stuff out there.

I don't know why some people jumped in and bought SBE instead of waiting for IBE. By some of the comments on this site they didn't need to upgrade, but didn't bother to wait.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well i mean, SBE's been out for a while. It's not always easy to wait a year or two to upgrade. I know alot of people bought 3820's in the past few months as placeholders til IB-E was released since it's the same chipset. Me personally, the reason I bought my RIVE in August when IB-E was releasing in Sept is cuz I'm doing a completely fresh build, and it's easier to spread a few thousand bucks over a few months =P. I started this build/mod in May-June in anticipation of IB-E and Volcanic Islands. I know when Haswell-E comes out I'm gonna be feeling like crap, but all i have is a laptop besides the build i'm doing. So i dont really have the option to wait.


----------



## DoomDash

Yeah it does look nice but not worth getting. Skipping Ivy as well.


----------



## Akadaka

This will be $600-700 minimum motherboard.


----------



## lurker2501

Probably the only ROG mobo that really looks decent.


----------



## skupples

Two kinds of people in this world... Those who tick, and those who tock.

I'm 1/2 way threw a tri-titan rebuild, Iv'e been planning for Ivy-E this whole time... Though, i didn't think it would be this poor of an overclocker. So i'm waiting just a little bit longer to see what the bios update's allow. EVGA is claiming there new bios with PLL fixes of some sort will lead to an extra 1-300mhz... If that's 1-300 on top of the avg 4.5 wall i'll be very happy.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Not sure why when something new comes out the first thing people w/ the latest technology get mad about is "WHY MUST I UPGRADE NAO?" when noone's even forcing or saying they should lol.
> 
> That aside, I'm looking @ upgrading from my x58 Gigabyte UD3R Board w/ my 980x and was really hoping for a refresh in boards, and this looks like my answer as I was looking @ either going w/ the Deluxe/Pro and or the RIVE initially.
> 
> My initial reasoning for upgrading now vs waiting on Haswell-E was mainly that I don't honestly believe I would see the difference for what I do. That + with everyone going on about how we barely use even 4 cores, the same ones can't wait for 8 lol. I get that it goes hand in hand with the Memory channels and all, as the x58 kinda failed with their tri channel and all. The technology I'm more interested in later is when Skylake hits, as by then any issues that will hit w/ the first release of Haswell-E will have been fixed, and things will be more mainstream, such as Video cards that will actually take advantage of 3.0 fully and break into 4.0 as well as more PCI Lanes for true tri/quad SLI gamers.
> 
> I have 1 Titan atm, and looking to add another after my upgrade, with this I can just upgrade my CPU/MOBO/MEM as right now I"m having issues with my current board. Which btw, while I'm browsing around if anyone would recommend some good RAM to go with the above, I'll probably grab the 4960X. I've heard bad things about the RipJaws.
> 
> My apologies if that came out differently than intended, I just found it cute.


Did you see my 3930k V's 4930k V's i7-930 titan 1 vs 2 vs 3 vs 4 way scaling thread? My i7-930 has stayed up there with 3titans. Lev said he'd consider benching his RIVE " 3 titans and 3930k.

I am in the same boat though. I can't decide if I should upgrade now. If I don't The next jump is 2015 per reports.


----------



## Hydroplane

Leaning towards the EVGA Dark, despite all the bad things I hear about EVGA and X79. Don't think I'm patient enough to wait until October 29th and this will probably be near $600. The extra features don't justify an extra $200 IMO. I don't use wifi, and the audio is a plus but not that big of a deal. I'd also like to try something different, considering I've had nothing but Asus desktop boards my whole life. Started with a P2B in 1999 (have two, actually) moved to a P4B533 in 2002 (also have two of those) and I'm now on my P5E3 Premium. If anything, being on Asus boards for 14 years without any failures points to their reliability.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> Leaning towards the EVGA Dark, despite all the bad things I hear about EVGA and X79. Don't think I'm patient enough to wait until October 29th and this will probably be near $600. The extra features don't justify an extra $200 IMO. I don't use wifi, and the audio is a plus but not that big of a deal. I'd also like to try something different, considering I've had nothing but Asus desktop boards my whole life. Started with a P2B in 1999 (have two, actually) moved to a P4B533 in 2002 (also have two of those) and I'm now on my P5E3 Premium. If anything, being on Asus boards for 14 years without any failures points to their reliability.


I seriously would steer clear of EVGA motherboards though, save yourself the headache and go with a proven board, the RIVE. I'm sure a BIOS update is in the works for it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I seriously would steer clear of EVGA motherboards though, save yourself the headache and go with a proven board, the RIVE. I'm sure a BIOS update is in the works for it.


the layout, and newegg both show its only capable of doing tri-sli @ 8x8x8x

think i'll just got the OG rive.

I don't think anyone is going to be willing to run 1,4,7... let alone have the space.



credit: Hydroplane


----------



## Hydroplane

It will do quad sli, it comes with a quad sli bridge in the box. Or do you mean you want tri sli at 16x16x8x or 16x8x8x?

Slots 1 and 3 are shared
Slots 4 and 5 are shared
Slots 6 and 7 are shared


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> It will do quad sli, it comes with a quad sli bridge in the box. Or do you mean you want tri sli at 16x16x8x or 16x8x8x?
> 
> Slots 1 and 3 are shared
> Slots 4 and 5 are shared
> Slots 6 and 7 are shared


=( I just wan't it to work.

16x16x8x>16x8x8x? does it even matter? If one card is running @ 8x wouldnt all other card's be forced to only run as fast as it?

(


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> =( I just wan't it to work.
> 
> 16x16x8x>16x8x8x? does it even matter? *If one card is running @ 8x wouldnt all other card's be forced to only run as fast as it*?
> 
> (


That's what I thought... And has it been shown to make a "not-margin-of-error" difference, if this is not the case, at any res or settings?


----------



## OverclockerFox

I think one question we need to be asking ourselves is "will PCI-E 3.0 make a difference at 8x speeds over 8x PCI-E 2.0?".


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> I think one question we need to be asking ourselves is "will PCI-E 3.0 make a difference at 8x speeds over 8x PCI-E 2.0".


yes, 2x. or w/e they claim.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yes, 2x. or w/e they claim.


Yes, available bandwidth... he's asking though whether you'd see a real world difference between them with today's cards. And generally speaking the difference is 5% or less.


----------



## FiveEYZ

the existing r4e water blocks will fit this new revision right?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Did you see my 3930k V's 4930k V's i7-930 titan 1 vs 2 vs 3 vs 4 way scaling thread? My i7-930 has stayed up there with 3titans. Lev said he'd consider benching his RIVE " 3 titans and 3930k.
> 
> I am in the same boat though. I can't decide if I should upgrade now. If I don't The next jump is 2015 per reports.


Actually no, I'll see if I can find it (unless its in your sig)

But yeah I've been feeling the itch lately and Seeing as I heard a lot of great things about Ivy + how the x58 was a dead end, I figured why not, though I've seen many forums with peeps still rockin their 920-960's I'm just mainly having some issues with my current board and figured why not, its been over 3 years anyways. Seeing as I'd ONLY be updating the board/CPU/memory, I dont' see it as a full upgrade anyways, which leaves me open later for the 2015/16 rollouts.

As far as 3 Titans go, I'm still unsure if I want to go for a third, as I"m leaning towards a 2nd one right now, as I"m getting low frame rates on most of my games which I KNOW sounds off, and I believe its mainly software and something else, even though I'm running surround ( was originally running a 4 monitor setup ) I want to jump back to 5 again, as I upgraded from 2x 470's to my first Titan. And prior to my 470's I was running a GTX 7950 on my old Sager 9750 Laptop. So I feel I can at least justify this as somewhat of an upgrade.

As for those that are WAY against onboard sound and Wireless, I've got a few questions mainly to those that would rather die in a fire than approach the subject.

As a gamer I never used to touch onboard myself until I gotmy X58 and hooked it up to the optical sound, was blown away by the quality as my previous card was the Audigy ZX2, so was pretty surprised at the recent catch up. Now around the time I DID have an external USB SB box for testing but to me it sounded the same. With that said and done how much of a difference do you honestly hear/feel from an internal DAC such as Asus's top name brand sound cards and Creative's latest and greatest ( while some may call them trash they've been around as long as I can remember (remembering the x286 days =x ))

That and Wireless, as I recently purchased the Asus internal AC1750 card for my PC since i got the Asus AC1750 router. I LOVE the throughput and have yet to see any issues BUT I have run cables throughout my house in the walls, and am using a switch as my family is big on the internet, mainly netflix and all, though thats useless info atm. So would I really get the jump on using my LAN vs Wireless? Or is it mainly peace of mind?

Sorry to take things off topic slightly, just taking information and noting things prior to pushing the trigger on some of my future purchases, as this board DOES look sexy, I'm also curious what the best recommended CPU Fan would be recommended in regards to leaving enough space open for 3x SLI if I go that route.


----------



## skupples

I only ever use the WiFi on my MaxVForm when my ISP drops for some reason. Why? Because I hate USB cables, too many of them to begin with.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> That's the thing, after 2133 there seems to be no gains in anything other than benchmarks. Maybe by the time ddr4 arrives that changes, but as of now upgrading my memory is not a top priority.


There are gains, they just aren't that noticeable. Gamers see the smallest difference & most of OCN is gamers. One man tested & showed that faster memory can improve minimum framerates, but if they weren't bad to start with the gain is invisible, like most real world use.
You can see the difference in benchmarks & things that give a score, time, PPD etc., the performance gain is there in real world too, but who notices something finishing 2 seconds faster without a stopwatch? It just doesn't have the noticeable gains like a new cpu or gpu, so a new gpu or cpu will make more difference than spending big bucks on a fast memory kit.
If going all out on a rig a nice fast memory sure doesn't hurt, but is generally the last thing to spend money on if on a budget. The fast expensive memory is more for benchmarkers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Probably the only ROG mobo that really looks decent.












Current ROG boards still look decent, just not so much compared to this new one...


----------



## skupples

The new ROG armour on haswell boards make me cringe.

It's a computer, not a plastic clad toy... Though, many of us use our computers as toy's.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The new ROG armour on haswell boards make me cringe.


Indeed, ROG Formula & Sabertooth should not have been bred together, that is one weird mongrel.


----------



## deafboy

I don't mind the armor, but I wish they would have gone copper on that block.


----------



## gdubc

Yep. Its crazy they used copper on the mvf but not on the vi.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> the existing r4e water blocks will fit this new revision right?


From the pics, it looks like the Chipset Block should be compatible. But I don't know what the deal's gonna be with the Mosfet Block. On the RIVE BE pics it shows the Mosfet Heatsink connected to the new IO Bracket. That would suck if you gotta choose the Mosfet Block or that nice IO Bracket


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> From the pics, it looks like the Chipset Block should be compatible. But I don't know what the deal's gonna be with the Mosfet Block. On the RIVE BE pics it shows the Mosfet Heatsink connected to the new IO Bracket. That would suck if you gotta choose the Mosfet Block or that nice IO Bracket


Wouldn't be surprised. It may be a hack & slash project.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> YUP, I'm getting this board first minute of release. I have a reason to live again!


^ This

I'm ready to order right now.

Any word yet on a release date / price point?

My pre-ordered Phanteks Enthoo Primo release/shipping date has been pushed back now to Oct 18. Think there's any chance that this board might be available by then?


----------



## s0up2up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> ^ This
> 
> I'm ready to order right now.
> 
> Any word yet on a release date / price point?
> 
> My pre-ordered Phanteks Enthoo Primo release/shipping date has been pushed back now to Oct 18. Think there's any chance that this board might be available by then?


October 29th is the official word from a member of their team on the RoG forums.

Haven't confirmed a price point yet, but said it won't be over $599


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0up2up*
> 
> October 29th is the official word from a member of their team on the RoG forums.
> 
> Haven't confirmed a price point yet, but said it won't be over $599


Since it's releasing with the New Assassins Creed, i'm going to guess 539-559... The pre-order EURO price is = to 531 USD so...


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

I REALLY want to get this mobo the minute it shows up, but I'm a little concerned about the dimensions of the I/O bracket/cover thing. It looks like it might be so tall/wide as to interfere with radiator/fan clearances.

Anyone know what the height / width on that thing is?


----------



## f33t

Cool board but I'm happy with what I have... for now.

The consumerist in me wanted this right now, but yeah... Besides a cool colour/e-peen/higher benchmark scores, I'd see zero performance gain for what I actually use my PC for.

Hopefully by the time X99 surfaces games will start using all that extra horsepower and make it a worthwhile upgrade. If they don't, I'll probably skip that one as well. It sure looks awesome though, can't deny that.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## v1ral

What I really want to know is, is there gonna be a rampage formula refresh as well?
One thing I've learned from buying a really high end board is that it'll seem to last longer*being the cream of the crop*. Yes the board looks nice but like said before 97% of ppl here will not use it to its full potential, hefh I never went tri-sli on my x58 classified.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> What I really want to know is, is there gonna be a rampage formula refresh as well?
> One thing I've learned from buying a really high end board is that it'll seem to last longer*being the cream of the crop*. Yes the board looks nice but like said before 97% of ppl here will not use it to its full potential, hefh I never went tri-sli on my x58 classified.


I'd say it's closer to 99% of people.


----------



## HeatPwnz

My God...
I was always against ASUS products, maybe because in our country they are so overpriced, but yet, always the same scheme (red-black.....)
But this... This is the first Asus product that I felt in love with... looks absolutley amazing, and tons of featurs ofc


----------



## supra_rz

sexiest mobo i've seen so far, but a bit of red wouldnt bother me


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> My God...
> I was always against ASUS products, maybe because in our country they are so overpriced, but yet, always the same scheme (red-black.....)
> But this... This is the first Asus product that I felt in love with... looks absolutley amazing, and tons of featurs ofc


I like red and black, but I really more component manufacturers would combine my two favourite colours: Pink and Black!


----------



## FiveEYZ

I'll get this mobo on release day for my new build, love the colors!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> I like red and black, but I really more component manufacturers would combine my two favourite colours: Pink and Black!


Spray Paint!


----------



## wutang61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> What I really want to know is, is there gonna be a rampage formula refresh as well?
> One thing I've learned from buying a really high end board is that it'll seem to last longer*being the cream of the crop*. Yes the board looks nice but like said before 97% of ppl here will not use it to its full potential, hefh I never went tri-sli on my x58 classified.


Exactly why I don't bother with ROG boards. I have no intentions of quad sli/ sub zero benching or cooling. The sabertooth series fits my needs perfectly. And even this board could go tri-sli.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I REALLY want to get this mobo the minute it shows up, but I'm a little concerned about the dimensions of the I/O bracket/cover thing. It looks like it might be so tall/wide as to interfere with radiator/fan clearances.
> 
> Anyone know what the height / width on that thing is?


I'm not sure how accurate it is? But you can find the full spec on here:-

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-587-AS&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=2174


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I'm not sure how accurate it is? But you can find the full spec on here:-
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-587-AS&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=2174


Yeah I saw that linked earlier on this topic, but unless I just missed it it doesn't say how tall that I/O cover/bracket is off of the board. In the images posted so far it looks really tall, more so than the heatsinks or anything else.

The 120mm series radiator mounting holes in the top of the Enthoo Primo case I have pre-ordered are said to be about ~55mm offset from the mobo tray, so subtract from that the mobo standoff height and thickness of the mobo, I'm probably looking at about 45mm max height for anything off of the mobo, so that rules out really tall memory or heatsinks, and from the looks of it maybe the I/O cover on this mobo.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f33t*
> 
> Cool board but I'm happy with what I have... for now.
> 
> The consumerist in me wanted this right now, but yeah... Besides a cool colour/e-peen/higher benchmark scores, I'd see zero performance gain for what I actually use my PC for.
> 
> Hopefully by the time X99 surfaces games will start using all that extra horsepower and make it a worthwhile upgrade. If they don't, I'll probably skip that one as well. It sure looks awesome though, can't deny that.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


I still have my conundrum. I get rive black instead of RIVE. Or I wait with my 930 for x99. But they say x99 is going to be 2015


----------



## OverclockerFox

I really wish they would tell us whether it would support higher RAM speeds than the regular R4E.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> I really wish they would tell us whether it would support higher RAM speeds than the regular R4E.


Thats cpu related.


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I still have my conundrum. I get rive black instead of RIVE. Or I wait with my 930 for x99. But they say x99 is going to be 2015


I see/read your struggles with this conundrum in several threads... LOL... I try not to let the "wait till next year" blues get in my mind. For me, I have 3 GTX 780's right now working with my 2600k on a MIVE... and I just want to update to whatever is current now to get the most of my 780's. When 2015 comes around, I'll probably want to get new GPU's that come out that year... and update to the latest and greatest again.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> I see/read your struggles with this conundrum in several threads... LOL... I try not to let the "wait till next year" blues get in my mind. For me, I have 3 GTX 780's right now working with my 2600k on a MIVE... and I just want to update to whatever is current now to get the most of my 780's. When 2015 comes around, I'll probably want to get new GPU's that come out that year... and update to the latest and greatest again.


Valid point, what i'd like to do is get more ram, I am waiting on the updated bench in our titan scaling thread to see how much of an improvement I'll see with 3930/4930 on a rive. Since in reality, my 930 runs everything fine.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Thats cpu related.


How on earth is it CPU related when practically all enthusiast boards support higher RAM speeds than the supported memory speed listed by Intel or AMD?
You're not making any sense.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> How on earth is it CPU related when practically all enthusiast boards support higher RAM speeds than the supported memory speed listed by Intel or AMD?
> You're not making any sense.


The motherboard isn't the deciding factor on ram speeds, its the ram and cpu.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> How on earth is it CPU related when practically all enthusiast boards support higher RAM speeds than the supported memory speed listed by Intel or AMD?
> You're not making any sense.


For example the RIVE is perfectly capable of running memory at 2800Mhz, but you would never get that speed with an sb-e cpu in the board, while an ib-e can do it. So it does depend on the cpu's IMC, & having memory that can do 2800mhz.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> How on earth is it CPU related when practically all enthusiast boards support higher RAM speeds than the supported memory speed listed by Intel or AMD?
> You're not making any sense.


The memory controller is on the CPU itself, so it makes perfect sense what was said.


----------



## f33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> [quote name="erayser" url="/t/1425853/asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-the-ultimate-lga2011-motherboard-has-arrived/270#post_20811316"]I see/read your struggles with this conundrum in several threads... LOL... I try not to let the "wait till next year" blues get in my mind. For me, I have 3 GTX 780's right now working with my 2600k on a MIVE... and I just want to update to whatever is current now to get the most of my 780's. When 2015 comes around, I'll probably want to get new GPU's that come out that year... and update to the latest and greatest again.


Valid point, what i'd like to do is get more ram, I am waiting on the updated bench in our titan scaling thread to see how much of an improvement I'll see with 3930/4930 on a rive. Since in reality, my 930 runs everything fine.[/QUOTE]
If I were you and was only doing this for a performance upgrade, I'd wait on those scaling results before pulling the trigger. No matter how much money you have to spend, it's a lot of dough for what could be a miniscule upgrade. (I decided to get a new SSD and swap my colour scheme around instead of going IB-E and I'm pretty happy with that decision).


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> I really wish they would tell us whether it would support higher RAM speeds than the regular R4E.


It does, but has to do more with the CPU.


----------



## tlsr

I'm not getting why this board is a big deal when this has been out for a while now. Maybe I am missing something but i'm not getting the hype


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlsr*
> 
> I'm not getting why this board is a big deal when this has been out for a while now. Maybe I am missing something but i'm not getting the hype


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlsr*
> 
> I'm not getting why this board is a big deal when this has been out for a while now. Maybe I am missing something but i'm not getting the hype


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*


HAHAHAHAHAHA. That's the hardest i've laughed in a while. Nice one!! Plus Firefly was a great show


----------



## lynxxyarly

I have zero reasons to upgraded my 3770k...but I want this board!


----------



## 45nm

I just wondering today if there was going to be a follow-up design to the original RIII Black Edition and here it is.

Can anyone confirm whether the Sata 6Gbps ports are ASMedia or Marvell in addition to the Intel ones and also whether the USB3 is NEC/Renesas ?


----------



## OverclockerFox

So.... the speed you can run RAM at is dependent on the CPU's IMC, but for some reason Intel severely lowballs the highest supported speed for a CPU, like they did with Sandy Bridge, and Ivy Bridge, etc etc?

What the hell, Intel?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> So.... the speed you can run RAM at is dependent on the CPU's IMC, but for some reason Intel severely lowballs the highest supported speed for a CPU, like they did with Sandy Bridge, and Ivy Bridge, etc etc?
> 
> What the hell, Intel?


Huh?! That's been every platform ever, it's always the lowest common denominator...Intel, AMD, ARM, etc.


----------



## Dream Killer

Looks nice but I refuse to buy any board with a RealTek ethernet chipset. I can always stick my Intel 1000/PT in there, though.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Since it's releasing with the New Assassins Creed, i'm going to guess 539-559... The pre-order EURO price is = to 531 USD so...


You have to take into consideration that is based off of the 329.99 British Pounds, VAT excluded, pre-order price on listed overclockers.uk (most likely where I'm assuming you saw that price, it's the only place I've seen offering a pre-order so far)... that would convert to just about $525 USD, but you need to remember there is a price premium on all parts in the UK and Europe in general... here in the states it'll probably launch with an MSRP closer to about $475, about same as or a little higher than the original MSRP for the RIVE.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlsr*
> 
> I'm not getting why this board is a big deal when this has been out for a while now. Maybe I am missing something but i'm not getting the hype


If you wanna drop a couple Gs or more on a pair of Xeon E-5 2600 series, go for it... but something tells me that outside of doing some serious rendering work, or wanting to set up a monster of a folding server... none of us could really justify something that over the top in raw computing power, lol. Your point is very valid though... I must give you that. Well played, sir. Well played.


----------



## TPE-331

This board is going to be an absolute beast. Perfect timing with the release of the Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 fan controller at the end of October.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> So.... the speed you can run RAM at is dependent on the CPU's IMC, but for some reason Intel severely lowballs the highest supported speed for a CPU, like they did with Sandy Bridge, and Ivy Bridge, etc etc?
> 
> What the hell, Intel?


It's about standards. The naming & standards can not keep up with the speeds we are achieving. This is where the term "XMP" comes into play...


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (needs mop)


I know right! I need to go get a tissue to clean my screen.


----------



## kpoeticg

I'd love to know if they're planning on adding a 2nd USB 3.0 header before release. That's the only factor holding me back right now.
The Aquaero 6 got announced the day after i received my Aquaero 5 Pro. I have a store credit at Performance-PCs from my Pro + Waterblock just waiting for the 6 Pro to be released


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Indeed, ROG Formula & Sabertooth should not have been bred together, that is one weird mongrel.


I 5000% disagree with ya'll here! The new Maximus VI with the cover is the best looking mobo I've ever seen....


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Every time I look at the RIVE BE, I like it even more. Absolutely can't wait.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Every time I look at the RIVE BE, I like it even more. Absolutely can't wait.


Agreed, I think this will be my next jump from my GB X58A-UD3R. Power consumption alone will be worth it.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Agreed, I think this will be my next jump from my GB X58A-UD3R. Power consumption alone will be worth it.


Nice, temps are pretty good too with the new chips.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I 5000% disagree with ya'll here! The new Maximus VI with the cover is the best looking mobo I've ever seen....


I like it as well. I don't love it but I like it. I like that you can take off the armor and customize it.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Nice, temps are pretty good too with the new chips.


So I've heard, also curious if anyone recommends a good CPU fan for this beast since from what everyone's summarized so far is that the NZ would block 1 - 2 PCI-E lanes? Or was it just the first? I plan on doing SLI Titans to start with but MAY upgrade to 3 depending. Ultimately looking @ 3x 1440p screens + my TV as an accessory monitor and another monitor in portrait mode for forum/coding/referencing. Current setup is 3x 1080p Monitors with the TV as an accessory above. Waiting for my new card so I can reactivate the other display.

Don't think I'll be doing 120hz, or 3D so hopefully I'll be good at that. Game wise I just wanna leave it open to be able to hammer whatever I feel like playing.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> So I've heard, also curious if anyone recommends a good CPU fan for this beast since from what everyone's summarized so far is that the NZ would block 1 - 2 PCI-E lanes? Or was it just the first? I plan on doing SLI Titans to start with but MAY upgrade to 3 depending. Ultimately looking @ 3x 1440p screens + my TV as an accessory monitor and another monitor in portrait mode for forum/coding/referencing. Current setup is 3x 1080p Monitors with the TV as an accessory above. Waiting for my new card so I can reactivate the other display.
> 
> Don't think I'll be doing 120hz, or 3D so hopefully I'll be good at that. Game wise I just wanna leave it open to be able to hammer whatever I feel like playing.


Have u considered watercooling? Even if just a Closed Loop Cooler like the Corsair H100i for your CPU. That won't block any lanes


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Have u considered watercooling? Even if just a Closed Loop Cooler like the Corsair H100i for your CPU. That won't block any lanes


I have actually, and I upgraded beginning 2012 to an SSD/Corsair h100 actually, though since then I've hated it due to the amount of heat it puts out into my room vs my old fan which was silent as heck + Its super loud oddly which I think I need to get quieter fans I can hear it WAY over my video card fan, as for my old fan it replaced, I believe it was either the V8 or the v6 can't remember which was bigger/better. A few months ago after seeing so many sexy new rigs on here I was really tempted to go Water cooling, but seeing as I'm still new to that side I've been reading up on them. My main issue is my room which is quite small for my gaming room that is ( unlike my previous house) so heat builds up quicker, and I can't drill a hole for the air to go outside or anything. I've been contemplating on installing a thermostat in my room to keep in constant temp to 76 degrees or so.

I've seen been debating going back to air cooling, that + I'm not 100% sure if the metal plating on the corsair would be enough IF something stopped working to save the processor from frying and or damaging the board. Can anyone confirm or if the new H200??? Series is better/cooler?

If so also what would be better fans to attach to the radiator? I have the Cosmos (original) case so its attached @ the top. I think my fan is busted though because I push the button for fan speed and doesn't change regardless of what its on lol.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I have actually, and I upgraded beginning 2012 to an SSD/Corsair h100 actually, though since then I've hated it due to the amount of heat it puts out into my room vs my old fan which was silent as heck + Its super loud oddly which I think I need to get quieter fans I can hear it WAY over my video card fan, as for my old fan it replaced, I believe it was either the V8 or the v6 can't remember which was bigger/better. A few months ago after seeing so many sexy new rigs on here I was really tempted to go Water cooling, but seeing as I'm still new to that side I've been reading up on them. My main issue is my room which is quite small for my gaming room that is ( unlike my previous house) so heat builds up quicker, and I can't drill a hole for the air to go outside or anything. I've been contemplating on installing a thermostat in my room to keep in constant temp to 76 degrees or so.
> 
> I've seen been debating going back to air cooling, that + I'm not 100% sure if the metal plating on the corsair would be enough IF something stopped working to save the processor from frying and or damaging the board. Can anyone confirm or if the new H200??? Series is better/cooler?
> 
> If so also what would be better fans to attach to the radiator? I have the Cosmos (original) case so its attached @ the top. I think my fan is busted though because I push the button for fan speed and doesn't change regardless of what its on lol.


Watercooling is quieter than air cooling. That's one of the big benefits of it. There's no way WC'ing should put more heat in your room than aircooling. It sounds like your choosing bad fans and not controlling them properly. No matter what, air or water, you're not gonna get cooler temps than the temp in your room. Air cooling will handle that situation worse than watercooling. Somethings not setup right for you. I also know that Corsair puts a guarantee on your system up to like $1,000,000 for any damage caused by a failure, which i've never heard a single instance of it happening.

For good cooling, NEVER use the fans that come with any Case. Radiators need Static Pressure optimized fans. Scythe Gentle Typhoon's (GT AP-15's) are widely known among watercoolers as the best rad fans. Other good ones are Corsair SP120's, Noctua NF-F12's, Noiseblocker NB E-Loop's, Swiftech Helix's. The faster RPM versions have better cooling potential, but you need SOME sort of fan control. If your fans are running full blast 24/7, it doesn't matter if they're connected to a radiator or a heatsink, they're gonna be loud!! Get a fan controller, or figure out how to use the fan control in your system bios, or download SpeedFan. You NEED to setup your fans properly, i can't stress that enough. I prefer custom loops, but a decent CLC is better than an air cooler. The Corsair H100i is popular. The Swiftech H220 is nice cuz it's expandable in case you change your mind about running a closed loop. The Corsair's come with Corsair Link, which controls your fans and pump and everything. U just need to take the time to set it up. Hope this helps....


----------



## raclimja

"The most Overpriced motherboard has arrived!"


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raclimja*
> 
> "The most Overpriced motherboard has arrived!"


It's not here yet. I wish it was though!


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raclimja*
> 
> "The most Overpriced motherboard has arrived!"


Lmao...Im such an idiot...when I first read this I thought for a sec it dropped.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raclimja*
> 
> "The most Overpriced motherboard has arrived!"


uk its listed at £389.99
the P9X79E-WS is £366.95
and the asrock extreme 11 is £507.35
so its price looks right to me


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> So I've heard, also curious if anyone recommends a good CPU fan for this beast since from what everyone's summarized so far is that the NZ would block 1 - 2 PCI-E lanes? Or was it just the first? I plan on doing SLI Titans to start with but MAY upgrade to 3 depending. Ultimately looking @ 3x 1440p screens + my TV as an accessory monitor and another monitor in portrait mode for forum/coding/referencing. Current setup is 3x 1080p Monitors with the TV as an accessory above. Waiting for my new card so I can reactivate the other display.
> 
> Don't think I'll be doing 120hz, or 3D so hopefully I'll be good at that. Game wise I just wanna leave it open to be able to hammer whatever I feel like playing.


I am running tri sli and it looks like you should have no problem.

If you want to see what 2 vs 3 vs 4 way titan scaling will be, solern is doing a RIVE vs Asrock 3930k vs 4930k to my i7-930 test this week.


----------



## BMWM1

Can you pre-order this how can i secure one of these in advance?


----------



## skupples

I believe it was overclockers.uk with pre-orders... It's linked some where in this thread.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I believe it was overclockers.uk with pre-orders... It's linked some where in this thread.


If someone could link that, it would be appreciated. I don't want to go sifting through the whole thing again.

Oops, nvm, found it through the overclockers.uk site

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-587-AS&groupid=701&catid=5


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> If someone could link that, it would be appreciated. I don't want to go sifting through the whole thing again.


http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-587-AS


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-587-AS


LOL your timing is neat. Just after I edited it in


----------



## BMWM1

Wish someone in U.S. did that. Do you think it will be out before the 29th? I just always seem to miss out for some reason...


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> ASUS ROG Rampage IV Black Edition and 8Pack Break Five Overclocking World Records
> 
> SOURCE
> 
> Great Job Guys!
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/2sdafv_zps8f611820.jpg.html


This board is rock solid, you guys are going to love it. There are some minor changes from the RIVE, but a very similar layout physically as well as the bios. Just spent a week benching this thing and I'm quite impressed with it.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Watercooling is quieter than air cooling.


Interesting as I've usually read the opposite, so was somewhat opposed and I heard about loud noise etc. I'll be digging up more on this then.
Quote:


> Somethings not setup right for you.


More than likely I had a friend look at it too to make sure I wasn't the crazy one, doesn't matter which setting you put on the fan its stuck in max speed mode, so I"m thinking I probably have a defective type. Either way I do want to upgrade it , either to the NZ or possibly a custom loop.
Quote:


> For good cooling, NEVER use the fans that come with any Case. Radiators need Static Pressure optimized fans. Scythe Gentle Typhoon's (GT AP-15's) are widely known among watercoolers as the best rad fans. Other good ones are Corsair SP120's, Noctua NF-F12's, Noiseblocker NB E-Loop's, Swiftech Helix's. The faster RPM versions have better cooling potential, but you need SOME sort of fan control. If your fans are running full blast 24/7, it doesn't matter if they're connected to a radiator or a heatsink, they're gonna be loud!! Get a fan controller, or figure out how to use the fan control in your system bios, or download SpeedFan. You NEED to setup your fans properly, i can't stress that enough. I prefer custom loops, but a decent CLC is better than an air cooler. The Corsair H100i is popular. The Swiftech H220 is nice cuz it's expandable in case you change your mind about running a closed loop. The Corsair's come with Corsair Link, which controls your fans and pump and everything. U just need to take the time to set it up. Hope this helps....


If you're referring to the button on the CPU fan itself it changes the setting visually as in lvl 1 2 or 3 but does nothing that actually affects the fans. I might have to PM you in respect for a price sheet or a few links to some recommended coolers and fans, as I'd be more than glad to jump on these, just haven't read enough reviews around to make an adequate decision as I"m not one to normally order online as I'd love to see it in person first, only issue is the only place I have near me is Fry's Electronics, and while they have an array of fans an accessories, its not always what I"m looking for.

SO I guess I'll be turning to OC forums to help me build out a parts list for my new rig, its definitely going to be the RIVE BE, and either the 4930 or 4960 ( aiming mainly @ the X as its easier to just flip the multiplier IMO just makes me feel safer as I tend to over think and worry, though with the way everything is I doubt I can really cause damage unless I go way out of line.

That helps alot greatly appreciate it, what would you recommend the most for a custom loop, though I'm guessing I would have to wait for the RIVE BE to have its specs fully announced to see if I need a custom block to correct? Or is there any issue with purchasing a pre made kit? I feel in love w/ a few of the designs I've seen on here, especially those w/ the colorful loops ( red ) and some (Blue) they look amazing. I"m hearing different things about clear loops vs thick rubber loops as the type of liquid they can take through them, Which would be best ( or often preferred ) I'm not going to do EXTREME overclocking, but definitely enough to keep from CPU lag if I go Tri SLI+ (if any)


----------



## kpoeticg

The button on the CPU fan isn't at all what i was referring to. Corsair Link is software that you can use to control all your devices. You get the software free with devices like their CLC's (h100i etc...). A custom loop is something that you build piece by piece. You won't find any kit that has mobo blocks and such. ANY motherboard that you wanna watercool, with a few exceptions (Maximus Formula, Gigabyte Sniper, Asrock OC, etc), needs a unique block. Also any Vid card you wanna watercool will need a unique block. If you wanna do these things then forget about the CLC's and start researching building a custom loop. I have no problem helping you the best i can if you PM me, keep in mind i'm no guru myself but i've learned a decent amount the past 6 months or so. Make sure u PM me though and don't respond in this thread. We're pretty much spamming the thread right now by having this convo. THIS is also an excellent place to ask for help and do some research on watercooling.

Also, as far as the RIVE BE block.... Like i said a custom loop is a piece by piece thing. So you can build a loop and then add a block when you buy something new. You don't need to wait for specs on the board at all. You can get ur pump, rads, cpu block, reservoir, fittings, tubing, coolant, etc. And then when this board comes out, it's as simple as deciding if you want a waterblock for it or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> This board is rock solid, you guys are going to love it. There are some minor changes from the RIVE, but a very similar layout physically as well as the bios. Just spent a week benching this thing and I'm quite impressed with it.


The only thing i'm unsure about this board right now is the single USB3 header. It says there's gonna be some design changes before release so i'm trying to find out if one of them will be a second usb3 header. That's the ONLY thing I can see so far that i'm not happy with.


----------



## somebadlemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Interesting as I've usually read the opposite, so was somewhat opposed and I heard about loud noise etc. I'll be digging up more on this then.
> More than likely I had a friend look at it too to make sure I wasn't the crazy one, doesn't matter which setting you put on the fan its stuck in max speed mode, so I"m thinking I probably have a defective type. Either way I do want to upgrade it , either to the NZ or possibly a custom loop.


really it's all in how you set up the loop and what you put in it, same with air cooling
one isn't quieter than the other no matter how you cut it, take something like a d14 and compare it to a closed loop, and yea the d14 will be quieter, but strap on some san ace or panaflo or delta fans and it won't be quiet anymore
same deal with water cooling pick out a quiet pump and some quiet fans and two 120mm fans worth of 60mm thick rad to start than an extra for ever block you add past that (barring ram or motherboard blocks, since they hardly do much in terms of real benefit) paired with some fans that are under 25dBa, and you'd have a pretty quiet loop

it's always going to be about what you are willing to live with


----------



## kpoeticg

Temp for temp watercooling is quieter. Watercooling has pumps, and rads cooling your system along with your fans. Aircooling is just fans and more fans. Obviously both can be loud depending what temp your trying to achieve. But put a delta of 10 degrees watercooled system next to a delta of 10 degrees aircooled system and tell me how it could possibly be quieter?


----------



## KLEANupguy7

all depends on fans,their blade structure and static pressure...knowing that good fans dont just move lots of air around is good...rad and heat sink fans i would goo with fans with high static pressure....but in case id go for air flow:thumb:...


----------



## somebadlemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Temp for temp watercooling is quieter. Watercooling has pumps, and rads cooling your system along with your fans. Aircooling is just fans and more fans. Obviously both can be loud depending what temp your trying to achieve. But put a delta of 10 degrees watercooled system next to a delta of 10 degrees aircooled system and tell me how it could possibly be quieter?


well of course, with water cooling you can just increase the heat dissipating surface area, something you can't do with your standard air cooling heat sinks, comparing a 480 rad with a d14 to just cool a cpu is hardly a fair comparison in my book, if anything you'd have to compare a d14 to something like an ax240, a ut45 240, an ex240, ex280, or a ut30 280

you can cool a lot more with water cooling at an overall quieter noise level, but doing a comparison between air and water cooling you should use the similar fan setups and number of fans, sure you can't really do a direct comparison like that since pretty much all loops will have more mass and thus allow for more thermal energy absorption, but that's as fair as you can make it


----------



## Redshift 91

I'm pretty sure there won't be a second usb 3.0 header. The specs say there'll be 8 usb 3.0 ports; I count 6 on the back I/O plus 2 for the header = 8 total. Also the info on the Overclocker.co.uk link seems to be for the RIVE not the RIVBE. I'm looking forward to adding this to my current watercooling project, it's going to look much better than the RIVE when I slap a bunch of XSPC blocks and red leds in the case.


----------



## ino8

Any word yet on waterblock compatibility? I'm fairly certain the VRM blocks for RIVE will work (or any general VRM block for that matter) though would love confirmation on that and also southbridge waterblock for RIVE compatibility.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebadlemonade*
> 
> well of course, with water cooling you can just increase the heat dissipating surface area, something you can't do with your standard air cooling heat sinks, comparing a 480 rad with a d14 to just cool a cpu is hardly a fair comparison in my book, if anything you'd have to compare a d14 to something like an ax240, a ut45 240, an ex240, ex280, or a ut30 280
> 
> you can cool a lot more with water cooling at an overall quieter noise level, but doing a comparison between air and water cooling you should use the similar fan setups and number of fans, sure you can't really do a direct comparison like that since pretty much all loops will have more mass and thus allow for more thermal energy absorption, but that's as fair as you can make it


I agree it's not a fair comparison. That's what i was saying. My point was that watercooling's a quieter option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> I'm pretty sure there won't be a second usb 3.0 header. The specs say there'll be 8 usb 3.0 ports; I count 6 on the back I/O plus 2 for the header = 8 total. Also the info on the Overclocker.co.uk link seems to be for the RIVE not the RIVBE. I'm looking forward to adding this to my current watercooling project, it's going to look much better than the RIVE when I slap a bunch of XSPC blocks and red leds in the case.


Yeah, I've actually been looking at PCIe cards to add the extra USB3 headers. Since there's already 802.11 wifi and decent onboard audio, it shouldn't be a problem to use one of those x1 slots for a USB3 internal header. It's still worth the upgrade

And yeah, the Oc.uk preorder is for the RIVE BE, but since the full specs aren't released yet, they just copy/pasted the description from the RIVE. Makes sense to me. Asus hasn't even released that info yet, so i can't see ocuk having it published on their site. =)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ino8*
> 
> Any word yet on waterblock compatibility? I'm fairly certain the VRM blocks for RIVE will work (or any general VRM block for that matter) though would love confirmation on that and also southbridge waterblock for RIVE compatibility.


Looking at my EK Full RIVE Block, it looks like both blocks will actually "FIT". Only thing is, the upgraded VRM's aren't supposed to need active cooling at all, and putting the VRM Block on the RIVE BE means losing the nice IO Guard they added to this model. I'll probly just throw my Chipset block on if it fits and keep the IO Guard/Shield, and put the VRM block up for sale even though it's never been used


----------



## ino8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Looking at my EK Full RIVE Block, it looks like both blocks will actually "FIT". Only thing is, the upgraded VRM's aren't supposed to need active cooling at all, and putting the VRM Block on the RIVE BE means losing the nice IO Guard they added to this model. I'll probly just throw my Chipset block on if it fits and keep the IO Guard/Shield, and put the VRM block up for sale even though it's never been used


Thanks! The VRMs may not "need" it, but how well will they handle 24/7 overclocks with increased voltage? For fully watercooled machines there is usually little air going through the case, much less than with aircooling, so the stock passive heatsink won't get much airflow.

I probably won't bother with a southbridge block as it's a very low wattage chip and the annoying fan of the RIVE is not there on the BE but for the VRM I think I will and probably cut the heatpipe so the I/O shield can stay on. Thoughts? Have not used a socket 2011 motherboard before so would appreciate feedback from people that have with regards to how much cooling the VRMs need when overclocked.


----------



## kpoeticg

This is my first LGA2011 build too. I just know that one of the big upgrades with the Black Edition is the new VRM's. I'm pretty sure it's the same mosfets/capacitors/chokes that they use on their Maximus VI boards, which is pretty sweet. I don't know why it didn't cross my mind to cut the heatpipe so i could keep the IO Shield but i'll probly do that too since i spent the money on the Full Board Block already so might as well use it. It's probly gonna be just aesthetics tho.


----------



## BMWM1

How many Black editions are being made?


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMWM1*
> 
> How many Black editions are being made?


It's not a limited edition board. I'm sure there will be more than plenty for those that want to buy one, especially considering the price it's going to retail for.


----------



## xarot

Somehow I believe the Black will not replace RIVE, both would be on the market at the same time. I believe it was the case with R3E and R3B as well.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Somehow I believe the Black will not replace RIVE, both would be on the market at the same time. I believe it was the case with R3E and R3B as well.


no one said it would


----------



## Falknir

I really like the look of the RIVBE.


----------



## 3dMuk

Can't wait to get this board! Got everything ready for my new build, just waiting on this. Anyone know the release date?


----------



## nz3777

Damm that is NICE! whats the expected price on that beast? $400-$500?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3dMuk*
> 
> Can't wait to get this board! Got everything ready for my new build, just waiting on this. Anyone know the release date?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Damm that is NICE! whats the expected price on that beast? $400-$500?


^--v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0up2up*
> 
> October 29th is the official word from a member of their team on the RoG forums.
> 
> Haven't confirmed a price point yet, but said it won't be over $599


----------



## nz3777

$600!? Wow thats pushing it just a little bit! But I guess if you want Exclusive your gonna pay no matter what they cost, It is nice theres no doubt about that but out of reach for alot of people!


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Damm that is NICE! whats the expected price on that beast? $400-$500?


The black edition will be sold along side the regular RIVE so anyone thinking it will be in the $450 range when the RIVE is $430 is just going to be severely disappointed. The Rampage III Extreme Black Edition was north of $550 so you can expect the same for this board.


----------



## skupples

The board is pre-selling for 399 euro. So, that being the case, the board should come in ~529-549 USD.... It's being bundled with AC900,000


----------



## szeged

$550 haha yeah right asus, theres a point where paying for looks just becomes stupid, and asus needs to learn that already.


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> $550 haha yeah right asus, theres a point where paying for looks just becomes stupid, and asus needs to learn that already.


Kind of agree with this. Don't want to pay another $100-200 just to have a black board with a little better audio and some other minor features.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> $550 haha yeah right asus, theres a point where paying for looks just becomes stupid, and asus needs to learn that already.


Obviously you've never heard of this board http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157327


----------



## nz3777

That is pushing things just a tad lol!............. I wonder how much it costs Asus to manufacture this same board and how many times they are marking it up! It is a beautiful board dont get me wrong, but at that price range iam just guessing they wont sell to many.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Obviously you've never heard of this board http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157327


i know of that board, also overpriced, and looks like garbage like most of ASrocks boards, the problem here is this new asus board will most likely be within 1 to 5% of the normal RIVE, but be priced 200 bucks more.


----------



## Nexo

its black! (not being racist)


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i know of that board, also overpriced, and looks like garbage like most of ASrocks boards, the problem here is this new asus board will most likely be within 1 to 5% of the normal RIVE, but be priced 200 bucks more.


More like 150$ but still seeing as this is aimed @ those looking to break records and go extreme, if they're already popping X series chips in then they auto assume the buyer will have the $$$ for throwing down into this board.

That being said, I'm mainly drawn to it as it being something NEW vs something older like the RIVE where things HAVE changed somewhat since. Price was is still ballistic, I can understand the ASROCK due to the Dual PLX chips but even then just wow, I used to always think the CPU was the most expensive part till I got into high end video cards, now it seems like the mother board is one of the top 3, and being more than all of the intel lines minus the X series that really puts a damper on people that are doing a full build..

Sad part is some of us that are complaining will still end up flipping the bill anyways


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> More like 150$ but still seeing as this is aimed @ those looking to break records and go extreme, if they're already popping X series chips in then they auto assume the buyer will have the $$$ for throwing down into this board.
> 
> That being said, I'm mainly drawn to it as it being something NEW vs something older like the RIVE where things HAVE changed somewhat since. Price was is still ballistic, I can understand the ASROCK due to the Dual PLX chips but even then just wow, I used to always think the CPU was the most expensive part till I got into high end video cards, now it seems like the mother board is one of the top 3, and being more than all of the intel lines minus the X series that really puts a damper on people that are doing a full build..
> 
> Sad part is some of us that are complaining will still end up flipping the bill anyways


That's how I felt. I didn't want to pay $430 for a two year old design R4E. I wanted a new design.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> That's how I felt. I didn't want to pay $430 for a two year old design R4E. I wanted a new design.


This... I'm just going to keep putting off buying my cpu/board. I have everything else, and can get a ton of work done on "another" in the mean time. Like debezelling my monitors!( or actually unpacking everything in the new house)


----------



## gordong11

There is really nothing special about this board other than audio and updated with standard mobo 2013 ROG feature set. If the price is right I will upgrade. This is not a special edition so I'm hoping around $450. Its basically a cross between Max VI Extreme and Formula for X79, with 8 dimm. The board itself is special but no special features.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordong11*
> 
> There is really nothing special about this board other than audio and updated with standard mobo 2013 ROG feature set. If the price is right I will upgrade. This is not a special edition so I'm hoping around $450. Its basically a cross between Max VI Extreme and Formula for X79, with 8 dimm. The board itself is special but no special features.


We will have to wait and see if Ivy CPUs overclock better with these new boards than with the standard RIVE. If the whole "IBE OPTIMIZATION" is a sales marketing pitch and nothing more, then you're right, nothing special compared to the regular rampage 4.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordong11*
> 
> There is really nothing special about this board other than audio and updated with standard mobo 2013 ROG feature set. If the price is right I will upgrade. This is not a special edition so I'm hoping around $450. Its basically a cross between Max VI Extreme and Formula for X79, with 8 dimm. The board itself is special but no special features.


Once again... pre-orders are set ~399$ euro, and the board will be bundling with AC999... I would love for it to only be 450$, but I highly doubt that will be the case. I'm calling my bookie and putting 100$ on 549.99$

I also truly hope A-zuse isn't using this as an opportunity to sell us a higher overclockable bios that should be free, & already supported on vanilla rive.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Once again... pre-orders are set ~399$ euro, and the board will be bundling with AC999... I would love for it to only be 450$, but I highly doubt that will be the case. I'm calling my bookie and putting 100$ on 549.99$
> 
> I also truly hope A-zuse isn't using this as an opportunity to sell us a higher overclockable bios that should be free, & already supported on vanilla rive.


AC999?


----------



## somebadlemonade

the new assassin's creed. . . it might be set in 999ad, would be my guess


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebadlemonade*
> 
> the new assassin's creed. . . it might be set in 999ad, would be my guess


So assassins creed black flag, whys everyone write 999?


----------



## somebadlemonade

i have no idea, i'm pretty dumbfounded by that as well


----------



## odin2free

Sonic Radar
http://rog.asus.com/technology/rog-sound-innovations/sonic-radar/

Pretty snazzy


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Sonic Radar
> http://rog.asus.com/technology/rog-sound-innovations/sonic-radar/
> 
> Pretty snazzy


another sad gimmick attempt by asus

kinda like the overclock panel they put on the z87 extreme board.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> So assassins creed black flag, whys everyone write 999?


Assassins Creed = Call of duty. In other words they're having a go at how many assassins Creed games there have been


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Sonic Radar
> http://rog.asus.com/technology/rog-sound-innovations/sonic-radar/
> 
> Pretty snazzy


What? Are they paying off the people who make anti-cheat software?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> AC999?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebadlemonade*
> 
> the new assassin's creed. . . it might be set in 999ad, would be my guess


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> So assassins creed black flag, whys everyone write 999?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebadlemonade*
> 
> i have no idea, i'm pretty dumbfounded by that as well


Gentleman, it's a joke @ how many of them have been made, in such a short time. I didn't ever get around to playing 1 or 2, and only played about 2 hours into #3... Maybe 4 will grab me better, but I felt like i was playing a 1776 hitman skin.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> That is pushing things just a tad lol!............. I wonder how much it costs Asus to manufacture this same board and how many times they are marking it up! It is a beautiful board dont get me wrong, but at that price range iam just guessing they wont sell to many.


Manufacturing computer hardware doesn't cost as much as you would think. The money we pay is for the research, obviously there is no research in the new black edition because there is nothing new... the cost comes from the fact that it will be their newest and highest end board.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Manufacturing computer hardware doesn't cost as much as you would think. The money we pay is for the research, obviously there is no research in the new black edition because there is nothing new... the cost comes from the fact that it will be their newest and highest end board.


As long as it delivers better oc performance with the new ivy chips, I'm sold


----------



## kpoeticg

+1


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> As long as it delivers better oc performance with the new ivy chips, I'm sold


Yeah hoping for the same, that plus an updated bios maybe.


----------



## skupples

Also for people saying nothing is new. New VRMs better DIMM. Better on board sound.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, they basically took the RIVE and upgraded the tech on it to the current Maximus VI hardware. I personally can't wait to get mine =)

Well as much as possible with the X79 chipset


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its black! (not being racist)


I would like gold and black version, the same capacitors, Ivy-E support out of the box, no OC key and silliness, and priced 50-150 less than RIVE.


----------



## dpoverlord

I am waiting to see what the price is going to be still. I am still considering if it's worth me upgrading or not.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah, they basically took the RIVE and upgraded the tech on it to the current Maximus VI hardware. I personally can't wait to get mine =)
> 
> Well as much as possible with the X79 chipset


Correct, at this point i'll probably end up waiting for this to come out. Gives me time to teach my self how to sleeve, then do two psu's.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah same here. I still got a bunch of mods to do to my case for my current build. I'm in the middle of learning how to sleeve properly too. That's why it's not a problem for me to wait for it to come out.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I would like gold and black version, the same capacitors, Ivy-E support out of the box, no OC key and silliness, and priced 50-150 less than RIVE.


Maybe the new 2011 deluxe?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Maybe the new 2011 deluxe?


I assumed that's what he was referring to. Pretty much described it to a tee =P


----------



## skupples

I also have this in the way of my 900D.


----------



## Cool Mike

Did a little digging and cant find a clear answer. How many CPU power phases will the black have?
Hope Asus moves beyond 8 on the black.


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Did a little digging and cant find a clear answer. How many CPU power phases will the black have?
> Hope Asus moves beyond 8 on the black.


That actually DOES interest me, if the power capability has been stepped up.


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Did a little digging and cant find a clear answer. How many CPU power phases will the black have?
> Hope Asus moves beyond 8 on the black.


8 and no need for more since IVB-e is less power hungry.


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> That actually DOES interest me, if the power capability has been stepped up.


The vrm never been the bottleneck really on their rog series. Their 8 phase design VRM on their RoG series are just simply the best.


----------



## skupples

people do realize that every cpu that comes out consumes less and less power right?


----------



## Defoler

Asus VRM design is very different than others by that they are using small microprocessors to adjust and dynamically alter how the power transfers through their VRMs and mosfets in order to make sure the CPU always gets clean power.
As generally those VRMs can provide a hell of a lot more power than the actual CPU needs, there is no real reason to get beyond what they already utilize.

The rest are using different methods. Gigabyte for example believe in "more is better". 24 or more phases are used to direct the power and keep all the VRMs are a very low utilization in order to make sure the power will always be stable. EVGA also use a more "traditional" way by keeping it balanced but not dynamic as asus does.

Gigabyte solution for example requires a hell of lot less cooling on the VRMs as the power is split into so many, they don't "feel the pressure" like the asus ones. But asus one allows better stability as its being constantly monitored and adjusted to keep it clean while the rest are susceptible to "hiccups" once you push the volts.


----------



## Cool Mike

Excellent Answers.







Correct me if I'm wrong, on the upcoming black edition looks like the VRM/Mosfet power management has improved vs. the current extreme edition. I'm thinking improved cleaner/stable power.


----------



## LunaP

Dunno if anyone saw this yet.

http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2185_wow_ivy_bridge_e_does_ddr3_3900_quad_channel_on_rampage_iv_extreme_be


----------



## gdubc

Lol...those first articles pretty much started this thread.


----------



## Arm3nian

This thing should release already so I can start building my rig


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Dunno if anyone saw this yet.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2185_wow_ivy_bridge_e_does_ddr3_3900_quad_channel_on_rampage_iv_extreme_be


wooot. 3900mhz ram... But will it let ivy-e OC to 4.8 on water?!

Just for nitpick...

this started the thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> This thing should release already so I can start building my rig


I was going to go with EVGA Dark, just to get my build under way, then my clutch blew... So, I have ~ 1 month delay in funding... I think it's god telling me to buy this board.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> wooot. 3900mhz ram... But will it let ivy-e OC to 4.8 on water?!


Hopefully, most people who can't get past a certain clock did not run into a temperature or a voltage wall, just that instant bsod. Hopefully this will fix it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I was going to go with EVGA Dark, just to get my build under way, then my clutch blew... So, I have ~ 1 month delay in funding... I think it's god telling me to buy this board.


Wow same here man, was going to just buy the normal rampage 4 extreme then I got fired for the stupidest reason (crappy part time job). It's a sign!!!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Hopefully, most people who can't get past a certain clock did not run into a temperature or a voltage wall, just that instant bsod. Hopefully this will fix it.


Well, the information is sparse, but people are getting better and better results with the bios rev's being pushed by EVGA...

I wouldn't put it past Asus to delay giving RIVE the proper bios update it needs, until this board hits... This is all purely speculation of course. I haven't been following 4930k overclocking results as of late.

Also, i have seen allot of people who simply say "set vcore to 1.4, set multiplier to 4.8" didn't work, bad overclocker. Which always makes me









There's more to it then that some times, even I know that.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Well, the information is sparse, but people are getting better and better results with the bios rev's being pushed by EVGA...
> 
> I wouldn't put it past Asus to delay giving RIVE the proper bios update it needs, until this board hits... This is all purely speculation of course. I haven't been following 4930k overclocking results as of late.
> 
> Also, i have seen allot of people who simply say "set vcore to 1.4, set multiplier to 4.8" didn't work, bad overclocker. Which always makes me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's more to it then that some times, even I know that.


Asus is probably holding back on good Bios updates for the RIVE, just to give us a reason to wait and buy the Black Edition. Imagine if RIVE was able to OC IBe really well, I'd get one now just because they are in stock.

This will be one long month. Good thing Splinter Cell Black list doesn't required my CPU to be overclocked.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Asus is probably holding back on good Bios updates for the RIVE, just to give us a reason to wait and buy the Black Edition. Imagine if RIVE was able to OC IBe really well, I'd get one now just because they are in stock.


That might be the case. Could be hardware modifications also, who knows.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> lol that sucks, you lose half of your pci slots.


He can regain one of he moves that fan to the other wise of the heatsink...

I dont know the effect on cooling, but we all know the NDH-14 can be a passive heatsink


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I was going to go with EVGA Dark, just to get my build under way, then my clutch blew... So, I have ~ 1 month delay in funding... I think it's god telling me to buy this board.


I think the devil put a little curiosity in your mind on what does "Ivy Bridge-E optimized design" mean? LOL...


----------



## Raghar

So anyone knows anything about price?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Asus is probably holding back on good Bios updates for the RIVE, just to give us a reason to wait and buy the Black Edition. Imagine if RIVE was able to OC IBe really well, I'd get one now just because they are in stock.


I wouldn't be suprised at all. That's just business. They've clearly said they've spent the last 5 months focusing almost exclusively on the black. I'm sure they want as many people to buy it as possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> So anyone knows anything about price?


The Rampage III BE retailed for about $560. Anybody who has anything to say beyond that will just be speculating. Asus hasn't released a price yet


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> So anyone knows anything about price?


There's this * ...
overclockers.co.uk are taking pre-orders for £325 ex VAT (that equates to about $525 US, if that's any indication)
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-587-AS&groupid=701&catid=5

* I should note that I've no idea whether overclockers.co.uk is a reputable e'tailer or not, as I've personally never dealt with them or even heard of them before. I'd assume they probably are, but to me it's just a link to a site taking pre-orders that someone else posted earlier on this topic.

And there's this ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0up2up*
> 
> [re: release date] October 29th is the official word from a member of their team on the RoG forums.
> 
> Haven't confirmed a price point yet, but said it won't be over $599


----------



## kpoeticg

I've heard people say everywhere from $450 - $599. That's why i said it's best not to speculate. That's a good sign tho that maybe it'll be cheaper than the RIII BE


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> I think the devil put a little curiosity in your mind on what does "Ivy Bridge-E optimized design" mean? LOL...


Marketing gimmick, charging people for proper OC access via bios update. Which, if it's true, & we magically start seeing lots of 4.8+ WC 4930k's then...

Hell, iv'e been leaning closer and closer to just going SB-E.

considering this tri-titan Intel system has it's days' number with mantle and Hawaii on the way....









This system is on it's way to being a glorified


----------



## Raghar

How much was RIII BE?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Marketing gimmick, charging people for proper OC access via bios update. Which, if it's true, & we magically start seeing lots of 4.8+ WC 4930k's then...
> 
> Hell, iv'e been leaning closer and closer to just going SB-E.
> 
> considering this tri-titan Intel system has it's days' number with mantle and Hawaii on the way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This system is on it's way to being a glorified


Well the upgraded VRM's are definitely relevant to OC'ing. I'm sure that's a large part of the "IB-E Optimized"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> How much was RIII BE?


I'm pretty sure Newegg was selling it for like $559.99

Yeah that's exactly what they had it for. HERE'S the link


----------



## skupples

Just for nitpick clarification. It's rive be. Riii is an old board.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Marketing gimmick, charging people for proper OC access via bios update. Which, if it's true, & we magically start seeing lots of 4.8+ WC 4930k's then...
> 
> Hell, iv'e been leaning closer and closer to just going SB-E.
> 
> *considering this tri-titan Intel system has it's days' number with mantle and Hawaii on the way.... :wheee*:
> 
> This system is on it's way to being a glorified


You can't be serious skupps


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Marketing gimmick, charging people for proper OC access via bios update. Which, if it's true, & we magically start seeing lots of 4.8+ WC 4930k's then...
> 
> Hell, iv'e been leaning closer and closer to just going SB-E.
> considering this tri-titan Intel system has it's days' number with mantle and Hawaii on the way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This system is on it's way to being a glorified


I am not convinced though that AMD's setup will be better than tri-Titans.

Titans are still great cards, and I find it hard to believe that something is going to topple them so fast.

Mobo wise you did not want to go RIVE black or the 4930k?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I am not convinced though that AMD's setup will be better than tri-Titans.
> 
> Titans are still great cards, and I find it hard to believe that something is going to topple them so fast.
> 
> Mobo wise you did not want to go RIVE black or the 4930k?


He meant if there was no chance of ivy-e clocking well and no release of RIVE BE he would go the other route.

Anyway, titans are overpriced and get 1 more fps than the 780s. Hawaii beats titans and should cost less than 780s according to speculation. Titan was cool before the 780, not anymore.


----------



## LunaP

Ugh After lots of questions/debates ended up taking back my VIPER 2133 RAM and ordering the G.SKILL Trident 2400 32gb pack from NewEgg. After relooking I noticed its 1.65v vice 1.5v will there be an issue with this on IVY-BE, as I recall somewhere that the new MEM voltage was 1.5 vice 1.6, worries me that I'll have incompatibilities and or OC instability. The VIPER's were only 1.5v.

Anyone have any input on this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231590 Is what I ordered.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> He meant if there was no chance of ivy-e clocking well and no release of RIVE BE he would go the other route.
> 
> Anyway, titans are overpriced and get 1 more fps than the 780s. Hawaii beats titans and should cost less than 780s according to speculation. Titan was cool before the 780, not anymore.


With as much money as iv'e poured into Nvidias pocket in the last year I truly hope AMD is capable of raising that bar that much...

The OVERCLOCKED VOLT MODDED level of titan performance needs to be ~600$...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Titan is an almost worthless purchase for people now that 780 is on the market. Unless they require double precision, or are gaming on 1600p x3.

This is where people's opinions start to bother me... Of course we knew there would be a better option then titan at some point, no one is contesting that (of any importance) It was the best card on the market @ the time, so we bought it. In some situations people bought 3 or 4 of them. It's how this works. Hopefully AMD's new super software will allow the 290x to fly past the titan...

From the way they (AMD) are describing it, the 290x will only be faster in games that are MANTLE enabled. Which in my mind means the next big evolution in gpu technology is not the hardware, but the software. If Nvidia can put something together like "mantle" then Titan would rein supreme once again...

People also seem to forget that Titan is about 50 years old in "tech time." The top of the line next gen gpu SHOULD IN ALL WAYS destroy the top of the line last gen gpu. It needs to do this, while bringing the price point of that performance down ~20-30%.

I think one of the reasons Titan was so damned expensive(besides being the best of the best), was NV needed funds to get shield and tegra into the market.

By this time next year the Titan will be equal to a 1970 super charged judge.



And yes, i meant that if ivy-e remains a poor overclocker, i'll be going the sb-e route.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ugh After lots of questions/debates ended up taking back my VIPER 2133 RAM and ordering the G.SKILL Trident 2400 32gb pack from NewEgg. After relooking I noticed its 1.65v vice 1.5v will there be an issue with this on IVY-BE, as I recall somewhere that the new MEM voltage was 1.5 vice 1.6, worries me that I'll have incompatibilities and or OC instability. The VIPER's were only 1.5v.
> 
> Anyone have any input on this?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231590 Is what I ordered.


I currently have 32 gigs of trident X running on my 3570k, it was 100% plug and play.(the first post after installation took about 35 seconds)


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> He meant if there was no chance of ivy-e clocking well and no release of RIVE BE he would go the other route.
> 
> Anyway, titans are overpriced and get 1 more fps than the 780s. Hawaii beats titans and should cost less than 780s according to speculation. Titan was cool before the 780, not anymore.


I hear ya, I am waiting for the RIVE black to see how it o/c if it goes well, I am going to go that right, otherwise I guess it makes more sense to go the other route. Either way I def. need to upgrade my i7-930 setup.

GPU Wise, we are still another 6 months out before the next round of GPU's come out. I don't see Nvidia charging less really. They can get away with it and continue to.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> And yes, i meant that if ivy-e remains a poor overclocker, i'll be going the sb-e route.
> I currently have 32 gigs of trident X running on my 3570k, it was 100% plug and play.(the first post after installation took about 35 seconds)


Yeah thing is when I looked it up the Tridents were geared for the 3xxx Series, which had diff voltage settings, I'm just trying to find out if 1.65 is still acceptable for Ivy-BE when it states lower Voltages 1.5 for the new boards.


----------



## dpoverlord

I hear ya, I am waiting on more info since it would suck to build everything and find out it can't O/C at all.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I hear ya, I am waiting on more info since it would suck to build everything and find out it can't O/C at all.


Most can get 4.5, that is a 4.8 sb-e, so I guess its decent. I don't really see a point to go sb-e now, same performance currently and higher resale value so...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Most can get 4.5, that is a 4.8 sb-e, so I guess its decent. I don't really see a point to go sb-e now, same performance currently and higher resale value so...


Yeah... But the % of SB-E's that can do 5.0+ on water seems to be much much higher then IB-E... Which doesn't really make sense, which brings me back to square one, staring at an empty, stripped down 900D screaming STUFF ME FULL OF AWESOMENESS.

I'm also trying to do an epic cpu backplate mod with a dynatron r13 to help cooling for overclocking, but temp's are not the OC issue with IB-E....











also, i normally run my equipment until it explodes, so resale value has little meaning for me. Any old hardware that survives my beatings goes into other tower's in the house.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Yeah thing is when I looked it up the Tridents were geared for the 3xxx Series, which had diff voltage settings, I'm just trying to find out if 1.65 is still acceptable for Ivy-BE when it states lower Voltages 1.5 for the new boards.


Most boards recommend 1.5 volts, but almost all the higher clocked stuff takes more volts to get that speed. Most mobos handle the slight increase without issue. I have a z77 deluxe with a 3570k running 2133 g.skill @ 1.55 volts and a z77 mvf with a 3770k running the trident you are looking at @ 1.65 volts and I have never had any issues. In fact on the ivy bridge overlooking guide thread it is mentioned that increasing ram voltage by .5v can sometimes help to stabilize an almost there o.c.


----------



## dpoverlord

so what would you go for?


----------



## Blackbird_CaD_

Will I be able to run 2 graphics cards in SLI @ x16 and use a soundcard?
Can I put one GPU in slot 1, soundcard in slot 3, and the second GPU in slot 4? (there's in total 6 slots). And the GPUs will run at x16?
Soundcard is Creative ZxR and GPUs are Titan reference cooler.

A quick reply would be appreciated..


----------



## skupples

Yes, you should be able to run sli @ 16x16x w/ 8 lanes left over for other stuff.

I would run the gpu's in slots 1 & 3 and sound card below that.


----------



## Blackbird_CaD_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yes, you should be able to run sli @ 16x16x w/ 8 lanes left over for other stuff.
> 
> I would run the gpu's in slots 1 & 3 and sound card below that.


Are you sure you are looking at pics of the right mobo?
This is the Black edition http://www.sweclockers.com/image/red/2013/09/11/Asus_rampage_black_edition2.jpg?t=original&k=661d366b


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackbird_CaD_*
> 
> Will I be able to run 2 graphics cards in SLI @ x16 and use a soundcard?
> Can I put one GPU in slot 1, soundcard in slot 3, and the second GPU in slot 4? (there's in total 6 slots). And the GPUs will run at x16?
> Soundcard is Creative ZxR and GPUs are Titan reference cooler.
> 
> A quick reply would be appreciated..


Why quick reply? The board would be out next month, when we would be lucky.

Well that of course depends on your heatsink and spacing between GFX card and heatsink. I'd preffer if RIVE BE would be under 400 $ and would have 1 x PCI-E on top to enforce proper heatsink clearance. Well I'm not sure if Asus is smart enough to do that.


----------



## Arm3nian

Why would anyone buy a $500+ motherboard and a $579 processor to cool it with air. Are you guys serious right now?


----------



## Blackbird_CaD_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Why quick reply? The board would be out next month, when we would be lucky.


Because i'm ordering parts now, there's a time limited offer..


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Why would anyone buy a $500+ motherboard and a $579 processor to cool it with air. Are you guys serious right now?


Aper, maybe you could go ahead and give me some advice then...

I was planning on upgrading and going with a H110 or sticking with my H100 'til I buy a new GPU setup in 8 months, and decide if I want to plunge into a custom-made loop for the CPU+GPU.

Is a cooler like the H100 still considered a joke to you, because I am trying to take it slow and would like to hear perspectives from others.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Aper, maybe you could go ahead and give me some advice then...
> 
> I was planning on upgrading and going with a H110 or sticking with my H100 'til I buy a new GPU setup in 8 months, and decide if I want to plunge into a custom-made loop for the CPU+GPU.
> 
> Is a cooler like the H100 still considered a joke to you, because I am trying to take it slow and would like to hear perspectives from others.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


H100/H100i/H110 is not a joke to me, air is. The closed loop corsair coolers are quite decent, and offer good cooling for the cost. Most people in the delid club run high overclocks (5ghz+) with h100's. Some also run sandy-e with closed loops. You must also consider the fact that the hexacores output more heat than ivy/haswell. I just think anyone who is willing to spend over $1000 on a cpu and mobo should invest in a custom loop.

Is a closed loop cooler for ivy-e with a moderate overclock doable? Yes
Is a custom water loop worth it in my opinion? Yes


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Why would anyone buy a $500+ motherboard and a $579 processor to cool it with air. Are you guys serious right now?


Actually, I'd like to have quad channel to be able to do some unpaid research, and also play simultaneously. When I tried it on DDR2-800 it lagged as hell. In addition, one of my most important demand on board is extreme resilience, which means 10K, or 20K capacitors of RIVE, or RIVE Black Edition. A board designed for LN2 should survive 5 years heavy work as my board without problem. (Also P9X79 is blue which is my least favorite color.)

Now obviously with my disability stuff which is provoked by too high noise, a PC 20 cm away from my ear should be rather silent. Obviously a water pump can be relatively noisy. In addition I have bottom PSU which is inverted. An accidental water leak could be quite costly. In addition, air cooler is completely maintenance and wear free, I can place it into new build without problems, and would work well with my cocoa resilient case. (This means I can place cocoa and other stuff like books on top of case and there is complete zero chance it would spill into the case, because there are no holes for ventilation on top of the case.) Air cooling is maintenance free, is completely fine even with 6-core Ivy-E, and can be used for a next build. My heart of cheapskate is warming up. It's not like I didn't went for quad channel to place relatively low end RAM into it and still have awesome bandwidth.

Of course my build is bit specialist build because I want to be under 1.2 V, and definitely need welded CPU.

On the other hand, it also depends on a release price, because if it will be too high, I'd say **** that, go for HW i5 and Hero (it has 10K capacitors as well and is cheaper) and save money for HW-E and DDR4-2133.

Blackbird, it looks like it would work without problems. While I doubt they would say something new on Asus forums, can you ask them about price?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Actually, I'd like to have quad channel to be able to do some unpaid research, and also play simultaneously. When I tried it on DDR2-800 it lagged as hell. In addition, one of my most important demand on board is extreme resilience, which means 10K, or 20K capacitors of RIVE, or RIVE Black Edition. A board designed for LN2 should survive 5 years heavy work as my board without problem. (Also P9X79 is blue which is my least favorite color.)
> 
> Now obviously with my disability stuff which is provoked by too high noise, a PC 20 cm away from my ear should be rather silent. Obviously a water pump can be relatively noisy. In addition I have bottom PSU which is inverted. An accidental water leak could be quite costly. In addition, air cooler is completely maintenance and wear free, I can place it into new build without problems, and would work well with my cocoa resilient case. (This means I can place cocoa and other stuff like books on top of case and there is complete zero chance it would spill into the case, because there are no holes for ventilation on top of the case.) Air cooling is maintenance free, is completely fine even with 6-core Ivy-E, and can be used for a next build. My heart of cheapskate is warming up. It's not like I didn't went for quad channel to place relatively low end RAM into it and still have awesome bandwidth.
> 
> Of course my build is bit specialist build because I want to be under 1.2 V, and definitely need welded CPU.
> 
> On the other hand, it also depends on a release price, because if it will be too high, I'd say **** that, go for HW i5 and Hero (it has 10K capacitors as well and is cheaper) and save money for HW-E and DDR4-2133.
> 
> Blackbird, it looks like it would work without problems. While I doubt they would say something new on Asus forums, can you ask them about price?


1. DDR2-800 is ancient tech. If you got fast DDR3 memory it would be fine, I don't think any program requires quad channel to not lag, although some benefit from it.
2. If you want a resilient and tested board, get a WS motherboard, nothing to do with air cooling though.
3. A D5 pump on the highest setting is quieter than a fan running at 1450rpm, personal experience.
4. You are supposed to leak test a watercooling rig. Your PSU should also have over current protection.

If you are going to use it as a research pc, and not going to overclock, then sure air might work. So will a closed loop, no maintenance.
Also, if you are annoyed by a loud pc, good luck with slow fans with air. That is the point of watercooling lol, quiet and good performance.


----------



## skupples

If the sound card is 1x only, then your only option is to do it how you said. all the slots are 16x, so in theory it should work no matter where you stick the two gpu's.

Also, dust is not 100% maintenance free.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Now obviously with my disability stuff which is provoked by too high noise, a PC 20 cm away from my ear should be rather silent. Obviously a water pump can be relatively noisy. In addition I have bottom PSU which is inverted. An accidental water leak could be quite costly. In addition, air cooler is completely maintenance and wear free, I can place it into new build without problems, and would work well with my cocoa resilient case. (This means I can place cocoa and other stuff like books on top of case and there is complete zero chance it would spill into the case, because there are no holes for ventilation on top of the case.) Air cooling is maintenance free, is completely fine even with 6-core Ivy-E, and can be used for a next build. My heart of cheapskate is warming up. It's not like I didn't went for quad channel to place relatively low end RAM into it and still have awesome bandwidth.


Aircooling IS maintenance-free. It's also noisy and space-consuming.

People complain about pump noise in threads because they watercool so they can have a quiet rig. Any Laing pump running full blast is gonna make noise, but not as much as a case full of fans running full blast. There's endless ways to setup a custom loop, and if you wanted it absolutely silent, you could most definitely arrange it that way. Alot of people that want a quiet loop will add a 2nd pump, this is not only a safeguard in case one fails, but also allows you to run both pumps at a lower speed so you won't hear any noise. Also keep in mind, even with 1 pump, you're not gonna be running it at full speed on a regular basis, if at all.

Closed loop coolers are a great cooling option, but i personally don't consider them any type of step towards a custom loop. CLC's are set it and forget it, and don't teach you anything about watercooling. I have nothing against CLC's, they do their job well and are a nice step above air coolers, it's just not really the same category as a custom loop.

As far as the danger people worry about with leaks and whatnot, there's precautions that every1 takes when they set up a custom loop. And as long as you run through the safety measures you're not gonna damage your system. It's very easy (and pretty standard) to do a leaktest without putting any of your expensive components at risk. If you wanted to use a CLC type of setup to get your toes wet (pun intended =P), the Swiftech H220 or any type of expandable kit is your best choice. That way you can have the set it and forget it and still have the option to expand and learn how to setup a real loop.

But, if you're gonna spend the kind of money on a rig to get IB-E + RIVE BE, it's worth it to at least do a little research into watercooling so you can get the most out of what you're paying for. When people just see bits and pieces of conversations about watercooling, it sounds like you need a Bachelor's Degree in Watercooling just to setup a loop. But once you do a tiny bit of research and just understand the basics of a simple loop, reservoir -> pump -> block -> radiator, it's seriously not complicated. It's just figuring out how much cooling you can fit, and how quiet you wanna run it.

I agree with Arm3nian. A Closed Loop will work (better than an air cooler)
But with the enthusiast level hardware you're buying, it's absolutely worth it to learn how to setup a custom loop. It's like will a 720p monitor work on your GTX 780? Sure, but it would be worth it to get a top-of-the-line monitor to go with your top-of-the-line graphics card


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> H100/H100i/H110 is not a joke to me, air is. The closed loop corsair coolers are quite decent, and offer good cooling for the cost. Most people in the delid club run high overclocks (5ghz+) with h100's. Some also run sandy-e with closed loops. You must also consider the fact that the hexacores output more heat than ivy/haswell. I just think anyone who is willing to spend over $1000 on a cpu and mobo should invest in a custom loop.
> 
> Is a closed loop cooler for ivy-e with a moderate overclock doable? Yes
> Is a custom water loop worth it in my opinion? Yes


Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Aircooling IS maintenance-free. It's also noisy and space-consuming.
> 
> People complain about pump noise in threads because they watercool so they can have a quiet rig. Any Laing pump running full blast is gonna make noise, but not as much as a case full of fans running full blast. There's endless ways to setup a custom loop, and if you wanted it absolutely silent, you could most definitely arrange it that way. Alot of people that want a quiet loop will add a 2nd pump, this is not only a safeguard in case one fails, but also allows you to run both pumps at a lower speed so you won't hear any noise. Also keep in mind, even with 1 pump, you're not gonna be running it at full speed on a regular basis, if at all.
> 
> Closed loop coolers are a great cooling option, but i personally don't consider them any type of step towards a custom loop. CLC's are set it and forget it, and don't teach you anything about watercooling. I have nothing against CLC's, they do their job well and are a nice step above air coolers, it's just not really the same category as a custom loop.
> 
> As far as the danger people worry about with leaks and whatnot, there's precautions that every1 takes when they set up a custom loop. And as long as you run through the safety measures you're not gonna damage your system. It's very easy (and pretty standard) to do a leaktest without putting any of your expensive components at risk. If you wanted to use a CLC type of setup to get your toes wet (pun intended =P), the Swiftech H220 or any type of expandable kit is your best choice. That way you can have the set it and forget it and still have the option to expand and learn how to setup a real loop.
> 
> But, if you're gonna spend the kind of money on a rig to get IB-E + RIVE BE, it's worth it to at least do a little research into watercooling so you can get the most out of what you're paying for. When people just see bits and pieces of conversations about watercooling, it sounds like you need a Bachelor's Degree in Watercooling just to setup a loop. But once you do a tiny bit of research and just understand the basics of a simple loop, reservoir -> pump -> block -> radiator, it's seriously not complicated. It's just figuring out how much cooling you can fit, and how quiet you wanna run it.
> 
> I agree with Arm3nian. A Closed Loop will work (better than an air cooler)
> But with the enthusiast level hardware you're buying, it's absolutely worth it to learn how to setup a custom loop. It's like will a 720p monitor work on your GTX 780? Sure, but it would be worth it to get a top-of-the-line monitor to go with your top-of-the-line graphics card


A good post as well!


----------



## skupples

My advice on leaks is this...

Use compression ONRY, use two wrenches to lock them ALL the way down, and use rotary everything to put as little pressure on your joints as possible.

Once your loop is finished it will be as low maintenance as it gets. Adding a little water to your res every few months > cleaning out dust every week. Rad's collect little dust, specially when using quiet fans.


----------



## kpoeticg

Even less maintenance if you add a fillport and fan filters =)


----------



## barcode71

I wish mobo manufactures would reverse the trend and include 1 PCI slot. Moving to PCIe x1 on high end boards makes soundcards like my ASUS Xonar Essence ST obsolete.


----------



## kpoeticg

The problem is with the Wifi, Sata Controllers, USB Controllers, Onboard Audio, all that stuff uses PCI lanes. When the chipset Intel uses has native Sata III & USB 3.0 integrated it leaves less need for Mobo manufacturers to get creative.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barcode71*
> 
> I wish mobo manufactures would reverse the trend and include 1 PCI slot. Moving to PCIe x1 on high end boards makes soundcards like my ASUS Xonar Essence ST obsolete.


It's true you don't see the normal pci slot anymore, but I don't have a problem with it. Asus for example, is starting to include good sound cards on almost all of their ROG boards. I personally never liked or used soundcards, either use onboard/receiver or get an ideal sound setup (external dac < amp < speakers/headphones).


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barcode71*
> 
> I wish mobo manufactures would reverse the trend and include 1 PCI slot. Moving to PCIe x1 on high end boards makes soundcards like my ASUS Xonar Essence ST obsolete.


Your problem has more to do with chipset compatability and not many/if at all new hardware coming out for PCI. After all PCI is a dead standard thats been replaced by PCI-E


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ugh After lots of questions/debates ended up taking back my VIPER 2133 RAM and ordering the G.SKILL Trident 2400 32gb pack from NewEgg. After relooking I noticed its 1.65v vice 1.5v will there be an issue with this on IVY-BE, as I recall somewhere that the new MEM voltage was 1.5 vice 1.6, worries me that I'll have incompatibilities and or OC instability. The VIPER's were only 1.5v.
> 
> Anyone have any input on this?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231590 Is what I ordered.


Frankly, that's a great choice. The TridentX's can have a low profile when their top fins are removed, which is why I like them.

It's the exact kit I want to buy.








But I think I'll save for IBE and the Rampage 4 BE first.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Frankly, that's a great choice. The TridentX's can have a low profile when their top fins are removed, which is why I like them.
> 
> It's the exact kit I want to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think I'll save for IBE and the Rampage 4 BE first.


Any chance you can give me an estimation on how tall they are without the fins? I haven't picked my ram yet either, but the main reason i didn't consider the Trident-X's an option is cuz of their height. I have about 40mm between my ram slots and the bottom of a rad...


----------



## gdubc

They are 54mm with and 39mm without the spreaders.


----------



## skupples

That G-SkillZ ram is often times on super egg saver... I picked up my two 16gig kits for ~275$ USD about 2 weeks ago...


----------



## gdubc

Haha, that's how I did it too. I got one 16gb kit and used a coupon too and it was $115.00. Two days later I was like "don't care if its overkill, too good of a deal to pass up" and got another set!
The 4gb stick kit is on one of neweggs sales right now, but not as good a deal as they sometimes have them for.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> They are 54mm with and 39mm without the spreaders.


Is that 39mm just what's gonna be above the ram slot? Or is it the whole Dimm including what's gonna be in the slot? The measurements I've taken have been between 38-39mm from the top of the slot to the bottom of the rad. So it's a close call =P


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Haha, that's how I did it too. I got one 16gb kit and used a coupon too and it was $115.00. Two days later I was like "don't care if its overkill, too good of a deal to pass up" and got another set!
> The 4gb stick kit is on one of neweggs sales right now, but not as good a deal as they sometimes have them for.


Yeah, i grabbed mine 4 hours after the Hynx plant explosion... Figured prices may sky-rocket, and iv'e been putting off buying GOOD DDR3 for YEARS.

I think newegg did too, as they sent out a flyer with discounted ram a few hours after the explosion was announced. Scare Tactics? Probably!


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> My advice on leaks is this...
> 
> Use compression ONRY, use two wrenches to lock them ALL the way down, and use rotary everything to put as little pressure on your joints as possible.
> 
> Once your loop is finished it will be as low maintenance as it gets. Adding a little water to your res every few months > cleaning out dust every week. Rad's collect little dust, specially when using quiet fans.


Actually.. you mean using angle adapters, not rotaries right? Rotaries are those bitspower fittings that can twist at the joint, it's another weak point and another point of failure on this fittings. In fact a few people around here got DOA rotaries from bitspower, and I personally have one that started leaking after being stressed too much.

They are very useful for when the thread only goes so deep and you need to angle your fittings a certain way, but that goes with the saying, plan out your loop, and triple check before you cut your tubing so that you get the perfect length putting least amount of stress on your components and the fittings, as well as getting the tubing to "train" nicely for that awesome curve.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Aircooling IS maintenance-free. It's also noisy and space-consuming.
> 
> People complain about pump noise in threads because they watercool so they can have a quiet rig. Any Laing pump running full blast is gonna make noise, but not as much as a case full of fans running full blast. There's endless ways to setup a custom loop, and if you wanted it absolutely silent, you could most definitely arrange it that way. Alot of people that want a quiet loop will add a 2nd pump, this is not only a safeguard in case one fails, but also allows you to run both pumps at a lower speed so you won't hear any noise. Also keep in mind, even with 1 pump, you're not gonna be running it at full speed on a regular basis, if at all.
> 
> Closed loop coolers are a great cooling option, but i personally don't consider them any type of step towards a custom loop. CLC's are set it and forget it, and don't teach you anything about watercooling. I have nothing against CLC's, they do their job well and are a nice step above air coolers, it's just not really the same category as a custom loop.
> 
> As far as the danger people worry about with leaks and whatnot, there's precautions that every1 takes when they set up a custom loop. And as long as you run through the safety measures you're not gonna damage your system. It's very easy (and pretty standard) to do a leaktest without putting any of your expensive components at risk. If you wanted to use a CLC type of setup to get your toes wet (pun intended =P), the Swiftech H220 or any type of expandable kit is your best choice. That way you can have the set it and forget it and still have the option to expand and learn how to setup a real loop.
> 
> But, if you're gonna spend the kind of money on a rig to get IB-E + RIVE BE, it's worth it to at least do a little research into watercooling so you can get the most out of what you're paying for. When people just see bits and pieces of conversations about watercooling, it sounds like you need a Bachelor's Degree in Watercooling just to setup a loop. But once you do a tiny bit of research and just understand the basics of a simple loop, reservoir -> pump -> block -> radiator, it's seriously not complicated. It's just figuring out how much cooling you can fit, and how quiet you wanna run it.
> 
> I agree with Arm3nian. A Closed Loop will work (better than an air cooler)
> But with the enthusiast level hardware you're buying, it's absolutely worth it to learn how to setup a custom loop. It's like will a 720p monitor work on your GTX 780? Sure, but it would be worth it to get a top-of-the-line monitor to go with your top-of-the-line graphics card


My only hesitation moving to custom water is the pump noise. Have considered both the XSPC D5 vario pump and the AquaComputer D5 USB software controlled pump. Do you have to turn these pumps way down to minimum volts before they go inaudible? Or do they go dead silent somewhere in the middle of the range?

I live driving distance (10minutes) from Performance-PCs.com so returns would be very simple.

For rads, I'm looking at the XSPC RX360 and the AquaComputer Airplex 360 copper, not so much to dial the fans way down but dial the pump way down and still maintain a Delta T of 0C and auditory output of less than 10db, minus the noise floor.

Maybe I'm wanting too much out of water cooling, but really wanting to move away from an H100i.


----------



## jomama22

could just get a pwm controlled pump. but realize that the pumps really do not make much noise. I have 2 35x2 (4 pumps total) in my rig and even with the fans off, there isnt much beyond the light whirl. With the case close, you have to really be listening to not just ignore it.


----------



## skupples

I'm saying... I guess really... That' i'm a bits power fan boy. They cost slightly more, but it's so much less hassle to use rotary. Yes the snakes leak with some pressure on them, just requires pinching the o-ring. Most of the retailer's will replace them if they are truly defective.

I don't use the snakes, i see little point in them. Every type of fitting can come as rotary.



I <3 my mcp35x2, extremely quiet, and extremely OP.

Realize that you will most likely never be running your pump @ 100%... If noise is an issue, get redundancies.


----------



## MeanBruce

Was thinking of placing the pump/reservoir in the far compartment of my M8 chassis, mount it on some Sorbothane feet, just to minimize the noise and also an AquaComputer USB controlled D5 think its controlled via software and/or a fan controller so greater rpm flexibility than the D5 vario 5-speed settings.

I'm sort of willing to do anything and everything I can to maintain a quiet rig. Currently the H100i is the only sound coming from my pc working just above idle in Office Apps, where I spend most of my time.









Corsair George says I'm probably only pulling about 110 to 115watts from my entire system when working.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> My only hesitation moving to custom water is the pump noise. Have considered both the XSPC D5 vario pump and the AquaComputer D5 USB software controlled pump. Do you have to turn these pumps way down to minimum volts before they go inaudible? Or do they go dead silent somewhere in the middle of the range?
> 
> I live driving distance (10minutes) from Performance-PCs.com so returns would be very simple.
> 
> For rads, I'm looking at the XSPC RX360 and the AquaComputer Airplex 360 copper, not so much to dial the fans way down but dial the pump way down and still maintain a Delta T of 0C and auditory output of less than 10db, minus the noise floor.
> 
> Maybe I'm wanting too much out of water cooling, but really wanting to move away from an H100i.


I'd def go with the AC D5 USB if you're worried about noise. Like i said in the A6 thread. That's one of the few D5 pumps that can be controlled via software. If it's too loud, just turn it down. A PWM pump is also a good option for software control. If you're goin with the Aquaero 6, which I'm assuming cuz you're in that thread too, then you'll have the best noise control available anywhere on the market. If you do get the Aquaero tho, I'd def get that D5 version with USB + Aquabus, not just USB. If you're that worried about the noise, get some sound dampening foam from PPC's. I doubt you'll ever use it though. Remember, one of the benefits of watercooling is that it's quieter than air cooling.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I'd def go with the AC D5 USB if you're worried about noise. Like i said in the A6 thread. That's one of the few D5 pumps that can be controlled via software. If it's too loud, just turn it down. A PWM pump is also a good option for software control. If you're goin with the Aquaero 6, which I'm assuming cuz you're in that thread too, then you'll have the best noise control available anywhere on the market. If you do get the Aquaero tho, I'd def get that D5 version with USB + Aquabus, not just USB. If you're that worried about the noise, get some sound dampening foam from PPC's. I doubt you'll ever use it though. Remember, one of the benefits of watercooling is that it's quieter than air cooling.


Sounds great, the AquaComputer D5 USB + Aquabus and the Aquaero 6, Thanks man.

Do you feel the AquaComputer 360mm full copper radiator would also be a better choice over the XSPC RX 360 for a silent loop OR allow for lower temps at low pump rpms or no real difference?

Sorry for moving off topic.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackbird_CaD_*
> 
> Will I be able to run 2 graphics cards in SLI @ x16 and use a soundcard?
> Can I put one GPU in slot 1, soundcard in slot 3, and the second GPU in slot 4? (there's in total 6 slots). And the GPUs will run at x16?
> Soundcard is Creative ZxR and GPUs are Titan reference cooler.
> 
> A quick reply would be appreciated..


Yeah it's doable for sure.



GPU1 in slot 1
Sound card in slot 3
Gpu 2 in slot 4

I tested on my board, both GPU @ 16x


----------



## kpoeticg

I've never owned either. They both seem to be pretty popular. I have Alphacool NexXxos rads. The lower FPI in a rad, the lower you need to run your fans to cool it. You're rad choice shouldn't really affect your pump, unless its an especially restrictive rad. Check out martinsliquidlab.org to get a better understanding.

MeanBruce, if you ask that stuff HERE you'll get alot more answers =)


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm saying... I guess really... That' i'm a bits power fan boy. They cost slightly more, but it's so much less hassle to use rotary. Yes the snakes leak with some pressure on them, just requires pinching the o-ring. Most of the retailer's will replace them if they are truly defective.
> 
> I don't use the snakes, i see little point in them. Every type of fitting can come as rotary.
> 
> 
> 
> I <3 my mcp35x2, extremely quiet, and extremely OP.
> 
> Realize that you will most likely never be running your pump @ 100%... If noise is an issue, get redundancies.


I use three bits power snakes with rotary attached on one end as the come out of my gfx cards (take a look at my work in progress rig). They are awesome for needing to 180-270* angles and can be swivled into A ton of ways.

My rig is a perfect example of how they can be used.


----------



## 636cc of fury

The board is working very well, especially in the memory clocking dept.









You guys are going to love it, such a pleasure to work with.

http://imgur.com/hBtgBVE

http://imgur.com/9pxJJuh


----------



## Raghar

Can you pry out expected prices out of these folk you obtained the board from?

And. Where are heatpipes? Did Mexicanos come and took them out?

What are temperatures on that 6 heatpiped dual fan heatsink? I'd have a 8 heatpipes single RPM fan heatsink, thus I'm curious.


----------



## skupples

the pre-order price of this board should be added into the OP, so people can get an idea of what it's going to cost.


----------



## Raghar

Is it just me or are they really skipped on heatpipes? Water cooling boys, water cooling. Imagine someone would buy new board and place in his old wonder 5 GHz high leakage 6 core Sandy. Well he would probably add some water cooling on VRM, but if not...

As to that previous discussion. I meant reliable as in I will not be presented with a "stuff exploded get money somehow for a new stuff in next 14 days". Otherwise I'm going into case quite often, and there is danger of cutting hoses, or some another funny accident.

Considering I have 62 C degrees after 30 minutes of Furmark combined with Orthos, and PC is exactly the same silent as it was on idle, water cooling is bit unnecessary for me. Perhaps when I'd have 8-core HW-E. Because I don't have fans with power regulation, my fans are running at the same speed both on idle and on load. AFAIK it's about 13 dBA.


----------



## kpoeticg

If anything HW-E should probly run cooler than IB-E. And how did they skip on the heatpipes? The mosfet heatsink is connected to the io shield by a heatpipe. So the mosfets actually look like they have more cooling on this board than the original RIVE.


----------



## Raghar

This is original RIVE.
3 heatpipes.


And this is RIVE BE.
1 heatpipe.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Not a retail board guys.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Not a retail board guys.


Yes I thought that too. However I wondered how they are planning to route the third heatpipe, when the path is blocked by these two capacitors.

The position of lower heatpipe is trivial, it can look like this:


Well I thought I'd have both CPU and board on release, considering that bit delay, I have lot of time to compare images.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Yes I thought that too. However I wondered how they are planning to route the third heatpipe, when the path is blocked by these two capacitors.
> 
> The position of lower heatpipe is trivial, it can look like this:
> 
> 
> Well I thought I'd have both CPU and board on release, considering that bit delay, I have lot of time to compare images.


I cant wait for Black Edition and the Gold X79 is growing on me a little bit.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is original RIVE.
> 3 heatpipes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is RIVE BE.
> 1 heatpipe.


Sorry, I misunderstood your meaning. I was referring to the fact that the mosfets have a bigger heatsink area. I'm assuming they did away with those heatpipes for the same reason they did away with the PCH fan. I'm actually hoping they leave it that way so adding a waterblock doesn't make me lose the ROG logo under the socket


----------



## skupples

I was always under the impression that the rog to chipset heat pipes were form>function. Ohhhhh, and thank the lord that fan is gone.

The new Deluxe is sold out on newegg right now. People must be eating it up...

Edit: I'm also almost positive the new deluxe has the same vrm & dimm's as black edition. Just one less pci-e slot. & not black, & no IO shield.


----------



## kpoeticg

Asus pretty much always releases a less featured version of their ROG boards


----------



## skupples

No supreme FX chip + missing space for a sound card in tri-sli = meh. External seems to get expensive quickly.

In other news... My computer has frozen while going to sleep 3 times today...







& this is on my "Set & forget" settings.


----------



## Arm3nian

Rive BE looks better every time I see it, I wish they would hurry up, usually motherboards come before the launch of new processors.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Rive BE looks better every time I see it, I wish they would hurry up, usually motherboards come before the launch of new processors.


I must've seen that pic of the RIVE BE like 50 times already, and still every time I scroll by it I stop and stare at it for at least a minute =P


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I let the Rampage III BE slip by me last time. I don't think I can let that happen again.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I let the Rampage III BE slip by me last time. I don't think I can let that happen again.


I'm waiting as well, hopefully I don't miss out and have to find someone on ebay to get it, JUST in case it gets sold out super fast on day 1. Waiting for restock would kill me after knowing its already out lol


----------



## The Robot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> 
> This is original RIVE.
> 3 heatpipes.
> 
> 
> And this is RIVE BE.
> 1 heatpipe.


I think they got rid of pipes for a reason. X79 Dark has similar layout without those pipes, because they use high-end parts that don't heat as much, it was not possible 2 years ago.


----------



## skupples

Iv'e never actually taken the ROG logo off any of my boards... Is there something underneath that actually required a heat pipe?


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Iv'e never actually taken the ROG logo off any of my boards... Is there something underneath that actually required a heat pipe?


Pretty sure on the Maximus V/VI and Rampage IV Extreme boards there's a PLX chip under the ROG logo sink. I know mine gets VERY hot if I activate the PLX by installing my video card in slot 2, 3 or 4.

My board has a heat pipe running down from the ROG logo sink to the southbridge/chipset sink, not sure why they didn't utilize one on the new RIVE BE, that chipset sink does look very BEEFY, maybe it just wasn't necessary.









Gotta admit, the heatsinks on the RIVE black edition are the best looking so far from ROG, and I think my M5E looks pretty damn sexy.

...


----------



## skupples

RIVE Does not have a PLX chip...

On V & VI extreme the PLX chip is located between the last two pcie slots. At least, this is what iv'e always assumed, this could be a different chip made by PLX. Some one feel free to correct me.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> RIVE Does not have a PLX chip...
> 
> On V & VI extreme the PLX chip is located between the last two pcie slots. At least, this is what iv'e always assumed, this could be a different chip made by PLX. Some one feel free to correct me.


You are correct..the plx pex8608 chip isn't under the logo, but the plx pex8747 chip is. The 2011 boards have more pci-e lanes natively and don't use the plx pex8747 chip to 'create' more like on other sockets.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I was always under the impression that the rog to chipset heat pipes were form>function. Ohhhhh, and thank the lord that fan is gone.
> 
> The new Deluxe is sold out on newegg right now. People must be eating it up...
> 
> Edit: I'm also almost positive the new deluxe has the same vrm & dimm's as black edition. Just one less pci-e slot. & not black, & no IO shield.


Ehh... If the Deluxe has the same VRM as Black, I'd actually be worried, this damn thing gets toasty without ACTIVE cooling on it. Toasty as in I cannot even put my finger on it for half a second at full load for 8+ hours with around 1.27V only.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> You are correct..the plx chip isn't under the logo. The 2011 boards have more pci-e lanes natively and don't use the plx chip to create more like on other sockets.


I have one of those PLX chips between slot 3 and 4 also. Maybe there are two onboard.

Video card in slot 1 bypasses the PLX chip and the logo heat sink and chipset sink run warm.

Video card in slot 2 activates the PLX chip and I could grill a steak on my logo sink OR my southbridge, truly first degree burns you cannot touch either heatsink at idle.

So something is going on under that logo heat sink.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Ehh... If the Deluxe has the same VRM as Black, I'd actually be worried, this damn thing gets toasty without ACTIVE cooling on it. Toasty as in I cannot even put my finger on it for half a second at full load for 8+ hours with around 1.27V only.


Do you mean Deluxe as the new Deluxe or the old version?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Ehh... If the Deluxe has the same VRM as Black, I'd actually be worried, this damn thing gets toasty without ACTIVE cooling on it. Toasty as in I cannot even put my finger on it for half a second at full load for 8+ hours with around 1.27V only.


you own the new golden deluxe?

I say I think they have the same VRM's for two reasons... JJ basically says it in a NEWEGG video...

Second, they look identical, minus one choke's placement.

lol, the one review on newegg about deluxe says "right side dimm's are upside down" as a con...









So, i was informed recently that vanilla RIVE's cpu header bottoms out @ 50%.... I hope that isn't the case on Black Edition. My MVF goes much lower then 50%, so that's a good sign.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> I have one of those PLX chips between slot 3 and 4 also. Maybe there are two onboard.
> 
> Video card in slot 1 bypasses the PLX chip and the logo heat sink and chipset sink run warm.
> 
> Video card in slot 2 activates the PLX chip and I could grill a steak on my logo sink OR my southbridge, truly first degree burns you cannot touch either heatsink at idle.
> 
> So something is going on under that logo heat sink.


The maximus does have two plx chips but they are different types. I was meaning the rampage boards don't use the plx to split lanes like the maximus boards do. The second plx chip is under the logo. You can tell from the pics in this *review* and later down the page it shows the logo/heat sink removed.


----------



## skupples

MOAR CHOKES!

I wish V-Formula had @least one PLX chip. So it could run 8x8x8x


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> MOAR CHOKES!
> 
> I wish V-Formula had @least one PLX chip. So it could run 8x8x8x


It has one...an 8608. Just not the one we all want.


----------



## clone38

Sorry if its been asked before but will the EK waterblocks off the old board fit this one?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clone38*
> 
> Sorry if its been asked before but will the EK waterblocks off the old board fit this one?


Nobody's released that info yet. All you can do is look at it and compare. It'll be nice if they work, but if they do, you'll have to cut the heatpipe on the io shield if you wanna keep the mosfet block + the io shield.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Nobody's released that info yet. All you can do is look at it and compare. It'll be nice if they work, but if they do, you'll have to cut the heatpipe on the io shield if you wanna keep the mosfet block + the io shield.


So to install a full cover water block you will need to remove that io shield with the Rampage IV BE on it?


----------



## kpoeticg

The EK Full RIVE Block has 2 pieces, a chipset block and a mosfet block. On the RIVE, the Chipset fan, PLX Heatsink/ROG Logo, Top Mosfets, and Top Left Mosfets are all connected by heatpipes. You have to remove them all to install the Full Cover Block. On the RIVE BE they kinda merged the Top Left Mosfet Heatsink into that big IO Shield and removed the other 2 heatpipes. The 2 Mosfet heatsinks are still connected so you would have to cut the heatpipe to keep the io shield. Thats what I plan on doing if my EK Full Block is compatible. No matter what, if you put a mosfet block on the RIVE BE, you're gonna either have to cut the heatpipe or let the IO Shield go. Or just not use the Mosfet Block

If the Chipset block doesn't fit on the full bock. The Full Block LE looks like the chipset block would fit perfectly. You just wouldn't get cooling on the PLX (You'd get to keep that logo though)

NVM, just noticed the chipset doesn't block on the LE version is just a plain heatsink =P


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Frankly, that's a great choice. The TridentX's can have a low profile when their top fins are removed, which is why I like them.
> 
> It's the exact kit I want to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think I'll save for IBE and the Rampage 4 BE first.


The memory is expensive enough, but if I wanted to pay more.. what's better? What should I be looking for, lower voltages and tighter timings?

Back on topic, any news when this board is being released to the public?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> [...] Back on topic, any news when this board is being released to the public?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0up2up*
> 
> [re: release date] October 29th is the official word from a member of their team on the RoG forums.
> 
> Haven't confirmed a price point yet, but said it won't be over $599


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*


Can't believe I over-looked that, sorry and thanks for re-posting.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> The EK Full RIVE Block has 2 pieces, a chipset block and a mosfet block. On the RIVE, the Chipset fan, PLX Heatsink/ROG Logo, Top Mosfets, and Top Left Mosfets are all connected by heatpipes. You have to remove them all to install the Full Cover Block. On the RIVE BE they kinda merged the Top Left Mosfet Heatsink into that big IO Shield and removed the other 2 heatpipes. The 2 Mosfet heatsinks are still connected so you would have to cut the heatpipe to keep the io shield. Thats what I plan on doing if my EK Full Block is compatible. No matter what, if you put a mosfet block on the RIVE BE, you're gonna either have to cut the heatpipe or let the IO Shield go. Or just not use the Mosfet Block
> 
> If the Chipset block doesn't fit on the full bock. The Full Block LE looks like the chipset block would fit perfectly. You just wouldn't get cooling on the PLX (You'd get to keep that logo though)
> 
> NVM, just noticed the chipset doesn't block on the LE version is just a plain heatsink =P


So the io shield is a heatsink also? I guess that would interfere with the water block, but I don't see what you would need to cut to keep it.


----------



## kpoeticg

There's a heatpipe connecting the IO Shield (Top Left Mosfet Heatsink) to the Top Mosfet Heatsink. The waterblock replaces the Top Mosfet Heatsink (Which is connnected by a heatpipe to the IO Shield).

So you'd need to cut the heatpipe


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Do you mean Deluxe as the new Deluxe or the old version?


X79-Deluxe, the new golden one. The BIOS is pretty meh, but does have some extra tweakability, IMO, easier to overclock on than RIVE for IVY-E. Could just be the chip, but doubt it. As all of the chips I've tested on RIVE has been difficult, while only needed one to hit my target on X79-Deluxe. 4.4 @ 1.276V using offset. Just sucks that you can't monitor VTT and VCCSA voltage, only vCore and worthless +12 +3.3 and +5
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you own the new golden deluxe?
> 
> I say I think they have the same VRM's for two reasons... JJ basically says it in a NEWEGG video...
> 
> Second, they look identical, minus one choke's placement.
> 
> lol, the one review on newegg about deluxe says "right side dimm's are upside down" as a con...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, i was informed recently that vanilla RIVE's cpu header bottoms out @ 50%.... I hope that isn't the case on Black Edition. My MVF goes much lower then 50%, so that's a good sign.


I don't own it as it's not mine, but I did a build with it, along with the RIVE build.

But yeah, if I'm getting a R4BE, then I'd be watercooling the VRM no doubt, especially with low CFM fans on thin low FPI rads for silence.

Not sure what you're talking about on the CPU header. At default settings it spins the Corsair SP120 Quiet PWM at less than 400RPM.. that's much lower than 50%. X79-Deluxe has 5K rated caps IIRC, and RIVE and RIVBE will have 10K, and blackwing chokes.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> There's a heatpipe connecting the IO Shield (Top Left Mosfet Heatsink) to the Top Mosfet Heatsink. The waterblock replaces the Top Mosfet Heatsink (Which is connnected by a heatpipe to the IO Shield).
> 
> So you'd need to cut the heatpipe


Doesn't the waterblock also replace the left heatsink?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Doesn't the waterblock also replace the left heatsink?


Yes. It just so happens that the "Left Heatsink" IS the IO Shield.

Well not the "IO Shield" But the Guard that goes around it with "Rampage IV Black Edition" written on it. That IS the Top Left Mosfet Heatsink. So if you wanna keep that + install the Mosfet waterblock, You have cut the Heatpipe connecting the Top Mosfet Heatsink with the IO Guard (which is also the Top Left Mosfet Heatsink)


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yes. It just so happens that the "Left Heatsink" IS the IO Shield.


Who cares, I think it looks tacky IMO. It's just like a sabertooth board, that IO shield is removable.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah i know it's removeable, just like all heatsinks. I love the look of it though. And i think alot of other people do too. Obviously if you don't like it, then there's no issue at all. Just remove and replace.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yes. It just so happens that the "Left Heatsink" IS the IO Shield.
> 
> Well not the "IO Shield" But the Guard that goes around it with "Rampage IV Black Edition" written on it. That IS the Top Left Mosfet Heatsink. So if you wanna keep that + install the Mosfet waterblock, You have cut the Heatpipe connecting the Top Mosfet Heatsink with the IO Guard (which is also the Top Left Mosfet Heatsink)


The point of the heatpipe is to take the heat from the io sheild and spread it to the top heatsink. So wouldn't the mofsets overheat without the heatpipe distributing the heat and no active cooling.


----------



## kpoeticg

OK we've officially gone in a circle....

The EK full block removes the Top AND Top Left Mosfet Heatsinks
It ONLY replaces it with a TOP Mosfet Waterblock

On the RIVE BE, They made the Top Left Heatsink bigger by turning it into an IO Shield/Guard/Bracket.
It is STILL connected to the Top Heatsink by a heatpipe

You can't remove one of them without removing the other, they are connected.
IF you want to watercool the Mosfets AND keep the Bracket you NEED to cut the heatpipe.

Again, the full block will remove the top AND top left, and replace it with just ONE on the TOP.
It's your choice what you want to do....

It's YOUR choice.....


----------



## Raghar

You definitely shouldn't cut heatpipe. You either add your watercooler directly to MOSFETs, after you removed heatsinks from both areas. Or you can add watercooler on heatsinks and thus you'd keep them intact.


----------



## kpoeticg

We're talking about the EK RIVE Mosfet Block.
Yes, to install it you would remove both heatsinks. One of them being the new IO Bracket.
Then install the waterblock on the board.
Now you have nothing where the top-left heatsink/IO Bracket was.

You have in your hands the Top Mosfet Heatsink connected by a heatpipe to the IO Bracket (which dbl's as an extra heatsink)

Do you like the way that bracket looks? Do you feel there's no reason why putting the IO Bracket back on the NAKED Top Left Mosfets would hurt?
Why not cut the heatpipe and put the bracket back on since the waterblock doesn't touch that area.....

I don't know if I'm missing something, or if I'm not explaining myself correctly.....


----------



## jomama22

or you could just not care since just about every i/o area is left uncovered on the top. I dont see the bid deal to be honest.

Edit: annnnnnndddd that came off a bit wrong. What i meant is that there shouldnt be any consequence to not having it.


----------



## kpoeticg

I couldn't agree more. It's not a big deal at all. And completely a matter of personal taste
He asked a question about 2 pages ago if the RIVE block would fit. I'm just explaining that if it does, you'd lose the bracket too unless you cut the heatpipe. It's def not a topic worth all these posts.
Alot of people probly don't care about the bracket. I just PERSONALLY like the way it looks......


----------



## skupples

I think the OP needs to update the commonly asked questions. Release date. Estimated/pre order price. Water blocking.


----------



## RSharpe

I love how this topic title claims that this board has arrived... yet it's still at least a month away.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> I love how this topic title claims that this board has arrived... yet it's still at least a month away.


It's arrived for plenty of the worlds TOP OCer's!

Asus is doing this one right. More hype then a democratic presidential election.

I hear EVGA Dark left it's dog on the roof of the car...


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I couldn't agree more. It's not a big deal at all. And completely a matter of personal taste
> He asked a question about 2 pages ago if the RIVE block would fit. I'm just explaining that if it does, you'd lose the bracket too unless you cut the heatpipe. It's def not a topic worth all these posts.
> Alot of people probly don't care about the bracket. I just PERSONALLY like the way it looks......


It's the same thing as the original RIVE then. The left mofsets can never get cooled properly then unless you leave it as it is. They should make a normal waterblock that goes around the ram slots and cools both.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well it's not really the same as the original RIVE. On the orignal RIVE all 4 heatsinks are connected with heatpipes. On this one the only 2 connected are the Top and Top Left. As far as i can see, the Top Left Mosfets have a heatsink at least twice the size of the Top Mosfets. So I don't see any reason not to cut the heatpipe and leave the Bracket there if you decide to watercool the Top Mosfets. That way the Top Left will still have a Giant Heatsink on em instead of left naked like on the original RIVE.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> The memory is expensive enough, but if I wanted to pay more.. what's better? What should I be looking for, lower voltages and tighter timings?
> 
> Back on topic, any news when this board is being released to the public?


Well, it varies.
If you can throw hundreds of dollars at ram, then I don't think you need to worry about when to make a big purchase on it, so you can have good memory in both DDR3 and DDR4 specs. IE. You could throw money at both of them.

With that in mind, I think I'd go with G. SKill. They have more models than corsair, and at a better price on average. They also have more models, even in the high end segment. If you want 4x8 GB kits, maybe a couple to fill the R4 BE up to the max, then the range goes from

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231678
to
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231686

With a couple of in the middle models.

Whatever you buy; I'd highly suggest maxing out the ram capacity of the board and making an amazing RAMdisk. You'd be letting your purchase go to waste otherwise.
I've been fascinated with using half the RAM on the R4E as an idea since I saw the Maximum PC people used an X79 Asus board in one of their dream machines like that, half for the windows OS install, and 32 GB for normal ram usage.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well it's not really the same as the original RIVE. On the orignal RIVE all 4 heatsinks are connected with heatpipes. On this one the only 2 connected are the Top and Top Left. As far as i can see, the Top Left Mosfets have a heatsink at least twice the size of the Top Mosfets. So I don't see any reason not to cut the heatpipe and leave the Bracket there if you decide to watercool the Top Mosfets. That way the Top Left will still have a Giant Heatsink on em instead of left naked like on the original RIVE.


Yeah leaving it on and cutting the heatpipe seems like the optimal choice if watercooling, maybe ek will make a new waterblock so we won't have to resort to mutilating a $500+ board. If they don't, asus should have foreseen this as there was a similar issue on the original rive.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Yeah leaving it on and cutting the heatpipe seems like the optimal choice if watercooling, maybe ek will make a new waterblock so we won't have to resort to mutilating a $500+ board. If they don't, asus should have foreseen this as there was a similar issue on the original rive.


So it's been confirmed that there's actually VRM stuff beneath the I/O heatsink? I'm sure EK will make a pretty nice looking block setup for the RIVBE, if not, Aquacomputer will surely step up. Without needing to sacrifice something.


----------



## clone38

It looks the same layout on the old board as it also has a heatsink by the io panel but it didn't need cooling.


----------



## FiveEYZ

I think you can probably just screw off the i/o shield(cover) from the heatsink and use some standoffs to fasten it on a wc block, i guess we will see when they start to ship the mobo.
Again this is just what i think i may be completely wrong.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> I think you can probably just screw off the i/o shield(cover) from the heatsink and use some standoffs to fasten it on a wc block, i guess we will see when they start to ship the mobo.
> Again this is just what i think i may be completely wrong.


Well that is the problem, there is no waterblock coverage for anything under the i/o shield cover. So you need to remove the heatsink under it if cooling the top mofsets because they are connected by the heat pipe.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> So it's been confirmed that there's actually VRM stuff beneath the I/O heatsink? I'm sure EK will make a pretty nice looking block setup for the RIVBE, if not, Aquacomputer will surely step up. Without needing to sacrifice something.


Ya there does seem to be a heatsink attached to the i/o shield cover, so I'm guessing there is something under it, just like the old RIVE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> I think you can probably just screw off the i/o shield(cover) from the heatsink and use some standoffs to fasten it on a wc block, i guess we will see when they start to ship the mobo.
> Again this is just what i think i may be completely wrong.


Well that is the problem, there is no waterblock coverage for anything under the i/o shield cover. So you need to remove the heatsink under it if cooling the top mofsets because they are connected by the heat pipe. Otherwise it will just get passive cooling, then there is no point in watercooling the mofsets because the top will get cooled and the left will not. I guess you could cut the heatpipe as mentioned before but that destroys the board.

I don't think we should have to mod a product to get the performance that should have been there from the beginning.


----------



## skupples

I have no issue with having to remove the IO panel if EK releases a block specific to this board. I think it looks pretty damned gotty if you ask me.


----------



## Aftermath2006

so i guess this is now not coming out till November 19 with the AC IV Black Flag PC release


----------



## jomama22

Im 99% sure there an no mosfets or any vrms under the i/o heat sink on either the rive x79 or this new black edition. The only reason the heatsink expends over to the i/o is for more heat dissipation from the top vrm section as that is where 99% of cases have their outflow.

So i wouldn't be worried about any parts no getting cooled near the i/o as there isn't anything there that gets significant heat.


----------



## skupples

I'm pretty sure the IO heatsink on vanilla rive is covering the "extreme engine digi+2" chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> so i guess this is now not coming out till November 19 with the AC IV Black Flag PC release


Wait... What? A game delay = hardware delay? WTB proof of this.

I would see them just switching out AC999 with BF999


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Here is a pic of a bare RIVE:



Can't find a pic of a bare RIV BE, but I'd bet my life that the heat sink is hovering the same way over the left side of the board behind the I/O as on the RIVE.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here is a pic of a bare RIVE:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find a pic of a bare RIV BE, but I'd bet my life that the heat sink is hovering the same way over the left side of the board behind the I/O as on the RIVE.


If you look at the rive heatsink it does just what you say, it hovers over the PCB with just screws connecting it. There is no thermalpad stuck to the bottom to even pull heat from anything on the PCB.

If someone is concerned with the digi chip, just buy a cheap set of copper heatsinks for like $5 and stuck one on it if you water cool.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clone38*
> 
> Sorry if its been asked before but will the EK waterblocks off the old board fit this one?


As we don't have the board in office yet I can't say yes or no for sure but MOST LIKELY, it will not. We are planning on making a block for this board though so don't worry


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> As we don't have the board in office yet I can't say yes or no for sure but MOST LIKELY, it will not. We are planning on making a block for this board though so don't worry


Why did you guys stop selling the titan WB + backplate combo pack?!

Also, if Asus is going to delay this board, just to sync with a now delayed game launch, they better tell us. I'm not waiting an extra month. I'll just go get EVGA Dark... That's right, i said it!


----------



## derickwm

I believe we stopped selling the Titan XXL + backplate because we introduced the Titan SE series of blocks which are all "XXL" versions. The same backplate is still available to purchase separately.


----------



## Aftermath2006

I was just thing since i seen the game date and they already showed the box with AC4 on it that with my luck thats what would happen so no proof just speculation and dread lol

And i agree with skupples if they do delay EVGA Dark will get a purchase


----------



## jomama22

They won't delay because of a game. They would still include the free code, just won't be able to d/l until the release date

No manufacture would hold sales just because a bonus isn't set to release at the same time.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> They won't delay because of a game. They would still include the free code, just won't be able to d/l until the release date
> 
> No manufacture would hold sales just because a bonus isn't set to release at the same time.












I didn't think so, it seemed like a ludicrous proposition, no offense.







I hope the oct 29th release date is legit!

My MVF is non AC3 edition. Just for reference.

EVGA Dark gives me nightmares.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I believe we stopped selling the Titan XXL + backplate because we introduced the Titan SE series of blocks which are all "XXL" versions. The same backplate is still available to purchase separately.


Thank you for the response EK Rep! I guess that make's sense...


----------



## Arm3nian

The original RIVE was the best 2011 board before IVY-E, has this changed (EVGA Dark, New 2011 boards)?

But yeah I'm not waiting for this if they delay it, been without a comp for 2 months, can't wait any longer. Only thing i'm waiting for to see the performance of hawaii.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> EVGA Dark gives me nightmares.










@ skupples being afraid of the dark.

I suppose I can wait until it goes on sale if it's the end of Oct, but I just wish I could find out ahead of time for certain how tall is the I/O shield/bracket/heatsink/doohickey off of the motherboard and how wide is it at the tallest point. It looks so damn tall it might interfere with my top radiator clearance, in which case I'll just have to go with a different motherboard after all and all this waiting will have probably all been for nothing.

Can an ASUS rep not release any specs like that about this board prior to its official release?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I believe we stopped selling the Titan XXL + backplate because we introduced the Titan SE series of blocks which are all "XXL" versions. The same backplate is still available to purchase separately.


PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, create CSQ Titan SE blocks Either Plexi or Acetal.. Will pick up 4 right now if you do!


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> The original RIVE was the best 2011 board before IVY-E, has this changed (EVGA Dark, New 2011 boards)?
> 
> But yeah I'm not waiting for this if they delay it, been without a comp for 2 months, can't wait any longer. Only thing i'm waiting for to see the performance of hawaii.


Still the best, period. If you want ease of overclocking ( easier to dial in VTT and VCCSA ) go with the X79-Deluxe. The UEFI BIOS, IMO, looks like crud on the other boards, especially X79-Dark.. RIVE is still in a class of its own, but in my scenario it's very picky with VTT and VCCSA, and I've tried several 4930K's.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Still the best, period. If you want ease of overclocking ( easier to dial in VTT and VCCSA ) go with the X79-Deluxe. The UEFI BIOS, IMO, looks like crud on the other boards, especially X79-Dark.. RIVE is still in a class of its own, but in my scenario it's very picky with VTT and VCCSA, and I've tried several 4930K's.


I personally don't really like non ROG asus boards, haven't had the best experiences with them. Maybe the other boards have a bios update in the works, who knows.
As for the x79-dark, I like the look, haven't done much searching about performance. Gigabyte and MSI haven't really released anything amazing/new either. I don't want to get RIVE and then 2 weeks later the new one comes out lol.


----------



## kpoeticg

Lol, I was going back and forth between the RIVE and X79 Dark for like 3 weeks before i pulled the trigger on the RIVE. Then the next day after it got delivered the BE was announced =P. Unfortunately i'd already opened and took pics of everything for a build log so Newegg charged me 15% restock fee. Not too bad considering everything in the box was opened and they gave me full refund on the non-refundable Accidental Replacement Warranty


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Lol, I was going back and forth between the RIVE and X79 Dark for like 3 weeks before i pulled the trigger on the RIVE. Then the next day after it got delivered the BE was announced =P. Unfortunately i'd already opened and took pics of everything for a build log so Newegg charged me 15% restock fee. Not too bad considering everything in the box was opened and they gave me full refund on the non-refundable Accidental Replacement Warranty


Well It was announced like month ago at Intel conference. Asus didn't want people to throw money one other boards and then see they have low sales. Thought if they would price it more than current RIVE price, people would be pissed about that wait and high price. This reminds me of socialism and these shortages. You waited for a delivery, then you had to stand a line, and stuff was frequently out, then you had it after you spend blood and pain, and few months ago stocks overflowed and nobody cared. Artificial resource shortages were famous in socialistic countries. *It's nice to see market capitalism caught up.*

If folks here don't know what I mean, look at current newegg and X79-DELUXE. And also RAM prices.


----------



## skupples

My biggest RIVE turnoff is the whole CPU header only being able to go as low as 50%.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Well It was announced like month ago at Intel conference. Asus didn't want people to throw money one other boards and then see they have low sales. Thought if they would price it more than current RIVE price, people would be pissed about that wait and high price. This reminds me of socialism and these shortages. You waited for a delivery, then you had to stand a line, and stuff was frequently out, then you had it after you spend blood and pain, and few months ago stocks overflowed and nobody cared. Artificial resource shortages were famous in socialistic countries. *It's nice to see market capitalism caught up.*
> 
> If folks here don't know what I mean, look at current newegg and X79-DELUXE. And also RAM prices.


Yeah I know. I got my RIVE in the mail like a month and a day ago =P. The BE's are always more. It's basically an upgraded RIVE so of course it'll cost more. Otherwise no1 would ever buy a RIVE again.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I believe we stopped selling the Titan XXL + backplate because we introduced the Titan SE series of blocks which are all "XXL" versions. The same backplate is still available to purchase separately.
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, create CSQ Titan SE blocks Either Plexi or Acetal.. Will pick up 4 right now if you do!
Click to expand...

Uhh like this one?http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-geforce/geforce-titan-series/ek-fc-titan-se-original-csq-nickel.html


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Lol, I was going back and forth between the RIVE and X79 Dark for like 3 weeks before i pulled the trigger on the RIVE. Then the next day after it got delivered the BE was announced =P. Unfortunately i'd already opened and took pics of everything for a build log so Newegg charged me 15% restock fee. Not too bad considering everything in the box was opened and they gave me full refund on the non-refundable Accidental Replacement Warranty


You weren't the only one. I don't know how many times I added the x79 dark to my shopping cart.... but just couldn't pull the trigger. There was a few things on the x79 dark that bugged me. Not anything that affects performance, but things I'm anal about. After deciding to purchase the RIVE, the RIV BE was announced hours after I purchased it.









After I received the RIVE in the mail, it sat on dining table a few days untouched. I kept thinking if it was worth getting hit with a restocking fee... or just keep it. That's when I decided to talk to a newegg customer service rep just to clarify they RMA process for items untouched and unopened. The person I talked to was really helpful... and even apologized that is was unfortunate that I ordered the RIVE on the day the BE was announced... so she offered to RMA it and waive the restocking fee. I still had to pay $10 for the UPS label. I'm glad it's October today... I think this weekend, I'm going to tear my rig apart and do maintenance all my water cooling parts. Then put my list together and purchase parts I need to redo my loop. Hopefully this will give me enough work till the RIV BE is released.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah I was actually kinda shocked at how helpful the Customer Support Rep i talked to was. Especially since the item + the warranty are both non-refundable. I could tell they woulda waived the restocking fee if it wasn't opened. I was actually dreading the conversation cuz i thought i was gonna be stuck with it.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Additionally the ROG team went through 5 full layout designs to find the best possible 8 DIMM memory layout topology, and where the ROG team was working on the five new Z87 boards in the first half on this year, that *whole team has focused efforts on just the Black Edition this time around!*


and yet another company that forgets to include a 5th pci-e slot to allow for triple slot triple gpu compatibility which they themselves make. for example the ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5 , and the ASUS HD7970-DC2T-3GD5



EVGA X79 Dark however


----------



## kpoeticg

Another benefit to watercooling =P.
If you need to have triple slot cards, maybe you should grab a dif board. No board can have absolutely every option that every single particular person wants. It's impossible. I'm 99% positive they HAD to do away with the extra 8/16 slot because of the wifi and onboard audio. It's not Asus' fault that Intel decided to keep the X79 chipset for IB-E. They can only work with what they're given. I think they made great choices with this board.

If they didn't convert that to a 1x slot, then the only thing they could've upgraded is the VRM stuff. All the extra stuff would've been left out.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally the ROG team went through 5 full layout designs to find the best possible 8 DIMM memory layout topology, and where the ROG team was working on the five new Z87 boards in the first half on this year, that *whole team has focused efforts on just the Black Edition this time around!*
> 
> 
> 
> and yet another company that forgets to include a 5th pci-e slot to allow for triple slot triple gpu compatibility which they themselves make. for example the ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5 , and the ASUS HD7970-DC2T-3GD5
> 
> EVGA X79 Dark however
Click to expand...

Uh what.

First of all, Asus has been pulling away from 3 slot designs. All of their recent DCII cards have been 2 slotters as I'm sure their upcoming ones will be. Second of all, if you're planning on running more than 2 cards on this board then why aren't you water cooling? Cards need to breathe and when you have 3 air cooled cards stacked in their like little soldiers things get hot, quick. If you don't want to spend money on WC'ing then you should be buying a simpler setup.


----------



## Vlasov_581

why would I buy triple slot cards in the first place? Maybe because of better cooling?! If I was going with water cooling, then why in the hell would I buy triple slot cards?


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> and yet another company that forgets to include a 5th pci-e slot to allow for triple slot triple gpu compatibility which they themselves make. for example the ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5 , and the ASUS HD7970-DC2T-3GD5


They can't do that, they rerouted some PCI-E lines to have fast SSDs.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would I buy triple slot cards in the first place? Maybe because of better cooling?! If I was going with water cooling, then why in the hell would I buy triple slot cards?


Well the Asus cards are good for Volt Modding on ROG boards too, not just the coolers on em. That's why they make WaterBlocks for those particular cards =)


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would I buy triple slot cards in the first place? Maybe because of better cooling?! If I was going with water cooling, then why in the hell would I buy triple slot cards?


Why would you buy an R4BE and 3 triple slot cards with no intention of water cooling in the first place







besides you have 770s and are water cooling your CPU?


----------



## Raghar

Well I was bit pissed about current RAM prices, and news they can be for few months this way. So I wrote this wall of text. I normally hate writing economical analysis, and it probably shows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah I know. I got my RIVE in the mail like a month and a day ago =P. The BE's are always more. It's basically an upgraded RIVE so of course it'll cost more. Otherwise no1 would ever buy a RIVE again.


It's bit more complicated.

I looked, and shopkeepers are aggressively trying to get rid of stocks of RIVE. It started 14 days ago when they tried a bit, now they massively dropped prices, they are still making profits from that, but they don't want to risk anything. Like they would have original in storage, and then BE would appear.
When you are company and release stuff, you have more than twice as large expenses for handling two different types, than you had before. In addition, when you look at the target, it's the same small pond. Would it be larger when they release the second type? Users of both boards are from the same pond, and mere introduction of BE would reduce number of buyers of the first board. So when BE would appear what would happen? 1. People who delayed their build. They are first class buyers, they want it. As long as it will have the right price (low). 2. People who wanted to make PC after it was available. These are second class buyers. They are choosing between RIVE and RIVE BE. Considering current lackluster overclocking performance, grabbing cheap Sandy-E and RIVE, isn't bad idea. 3. These who have RIVE and wanna upgrade to RIVE BE. Can Asus afford to have two high end boards simultaneously? They will not have more sales.

Actually they can estimate number of MB sold by taking statistics for Q1 of this year, and use this equation for number of bards per quarter estimate = 2*Q1 - number of actually sold boards in Q2 and Q3 - second hand sales estimated. Common sense says, if they wanna produce simultaneously both boards, second hand sales would absolutely MAUL Asus RIVE sales. If you want RIVE BE, you'd pay for it. But what about these who can be satisfied with normal RIVE board, would they pay full price for RIVE, when there would be second hand RIVEs from people who upgraded to RIVE BE? These few who would prefer RIVE over RIVE BE would be able to obtain it cheaply from sales, or from second hand market. In fact, before release of RIVE BE, majority of people who wanted RIVE would have it already.

Now lets look at it from manufacturing point of view. Where would be RIVE BE manufactured? The best place would be the same line as RIVE, because it shares a lot of components, and it's basically a refreshment of a top product, and these people have experience with making RIVE already. There are some RIVE in storage, thus hopefully there was some cut off, and they started first run 14 days ago, and currently this week they are doing the first real run to ramp up production in 14 days to be able to deliver enough stuff after denouncement. Some distributors like to have to have stocks to have buffers, and the distribution and production of X79-DELUXE was definitely lackluster.

Well. From the above follows Asus shouldn't manufacture both RIVE and RIVE BE. (With possible exception of dropping price of X79-DELUXE to PRO range, and dropping RIVE to X79-DELUXE range, which would violate theirs price bucket placements. But I guess they wanna keep both PRO, and DELUXE simultaneously on the market.)

As for prices. Lets try some estimations: Well, Asus MB doesn't exist in vacuum. EVGA dark is for 399$, and RIVE original is for 379.5 without VAT in my area. 429.9 on newegg. Obviously, if they will price it too high there would be a bit of storm which would hurt Asus renomee. Considering EVGA is for 399$, pricing it to 439 can be still viewed as acceptable, pricing it to 599 will not be accepted by anyone. Pricing it to 429 as the old board is also acceptable tactic. If newegg would have problems with old stocks, it's theirs problem, they shouldn't be greedy.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well the Asus cards are good for Volt Modding on ROG boards too, not just the coolers on em. That's why they make WaterBlocks for those particular cards =)


Looking at the pics I just noticed I don't see the hotwire connectors on the Black, unless that is them near the bottom edge of the SB heatsink.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well, Asus boards aren't manufactured by Asus. That's well known. I forget if its ECS or Asrock that manufactures em. But I don't expect the RIVE to stop selling at all. Otherwise it wouldn't be RIVE BE, it would just be another REV version. BE's are generally more specialized with a higher pricetag and better tech. Maybe I'm wrong on this one, but I'm pretty sure RIVE's will be sold til Haswell-E.

That being said, I'm SURE the BE will eat into the RIVE sales. So I'm not surprised retailers are trying to dump a bit of their stock
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Looking at the pics I just noticed I don't see the hotwire connectors on the Black, unless that is them near the bottom edge of the SB heatsink.


Well, they did say that's not the finalized design. I'd be real suprised if they're not there on the final revision


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well, Asus boards aren't manufactured by Asus. That's well known. I forget if its ECS or Asrock that manufactures em. But I don't expect the RIVE to stop selling at all. Otherwise it wouldn't be RIVE BE, it would just be another REV version. BE's are generally more specialized with a higher pricetag and better tech. Maybe I'm wrong on this one, but I'm pretty sure RIVE's will be sold til Haswell-E.
> 
> That being said, I'm SURE the BE will eat into the RIVE sales. So I'm not surprised retailers are trying to dump a bit of their stock
> Well, they did say that's not the finalized design. I'd be real suprised if they're not there on the final revision


lol.. ECS & ASrock aren't the ones that ODMs for Asus. Not even close.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Well I was bit pissed about current RAM prices, and news they can be for few months this way. So I wrote this wall of text. I normally hate writing economical analysis, and it probably shows.
> It's bit more complicated.
> 
> I looked, and shopkeepers are aggressively trying to get rid of stocks of RIVE. It started 14 days ago when they tried a bit, now they massively dropped prices, they are still making profits from that, but they don't want to risk anything. Like they would have original in storage, and then BE would appear.
> When you are company and release stuff, you have more than twice as large expenses for handling two different types, than you had before. In addition, when you look at the target, it's the same small pond. Would it be larger when they release the second type? Users of both boards are from the same pond, and mere introduction of BE would reduce number of buyers of the first board. So when BE would appear what would happen? 1. People who delayed their build. They are first class buyers, they want it. As long as it will have the right price (low). 2. People who wanted to make PC after it was available. These are second class buyers. They are choosing between RIVE and RIVE BE. Considering current lackluster overclocking performance, grabbing cheap Sandy-E and RIVE, isn't bad idea. 3. These who have RIVE and wanna upgrade to RIVE BE. Can Asus afford to have two high end boards simultaneously? They will not have more sales.
> 
> Actually they can estimate number of MB sold by taking statistics for Q1 of this year, and use this equation for number of bards per quarter estimate = 2*Q1 - number of actually sold boards in Q2 and Q3 - second hand sales estimated. Common sense says, if they wanna produce simultaneously both boards, second hand sales would absolutely MAUL Asus RIVE sales. If you want RIVE BE, you'd pay for it. But what about these who can be satisfied with normal RIVE board, would they pay full price for RIVE, when there would be second hand RIVEs from people who upgraded to RIVE BE? These few who would prefer RIVE over RIVE BE would be able to obtain it cheaply from sales, or from second hand market. In fact, before release of RIVE BE, majority of people who wanted RIVE would have it already.
> 
> Now lets look at it from manufacturing point of view. Where would be RIVE BE manufactured? The best place would be the same line as RIVE, because it shares a lot of components, and it's basically a refreshment of a top product, and these people have experience with making RIVE already. There are some RIVE in storage, thus hopefully there was some cut off, and they started first run 14 days ago, and currently this week they are doing the first real run to ramp up production in 14 days to be able to deliver enough stuff after denouncement. Some distributors like to have to have stocks to have buffers, and the distribution and production of X79-DELUXE was definitely lackluster.
> 
> Well. From the above follows Asus shouldn't manufacture both RIVE and RIVE BE. (With possible exception of dropping price of X79-DELUXE to PRO range, and dropping RIVE to X79-DELUXE range, which would violate theirs price bucket placements. But I guess they wanna keep both PRO, and DELUXE simultaneously on the market.)
> 
> As for prices. Lets try some estimations: Well, Asus MB doesn't exist in vacuum. EVGA dark is for 399$, and RIVE original is for 379.5 without VAT in my area. 429.9 on newegg. Obviously, if they will price it too high there would be a bit of storm which would hurt Asus renomee. Considering EVGA is for 399$, pricing it to 439 can be still viewed as acceptable, pricing it to 599 will not be accepted by anyone. Pricing it to 429 as the old board is also acceptable tactic. If newegg would have problems with old stocks, it's theirs problem, they shouldn't be greedy.


They are getting rid of stock mainly so that they can take in larger stock of RIVE's with Native IVY-E BIOS. Current ones Newegg has are running aren't on 4403 yet. Exactly also why Microcenter "discontinued" them, so they can wait for refresh stock to hit their distribution center in Ohio. Microcenter didn't get R3BE so odds are of them getting R4BE is equally as slim.

FYI look into China and Taiwan's holiday, the release of IVY-E cut off with their mid-autumn holiday, hence production was stopped early to prevent ramp up of the new boards.


----------



## kpoeticg

Ummmm... pretty sure your wrong. Asrock originated as the manufacturing end of ASUS. Then they split off into their own company. Not sure if they still make the boards. I think it depends which country they're manufactured in. I'm pretty sure one of the ECS factories also handles Asus boards. Asus used to manufacture in-house. Not for years though....


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Ummmm... pretty sure your wrong. Asrock originated as the manufacturing end of ASUS. Then they split off into their own company. Not sure if they still make the boards. I think it depends which country they're manufactured in. I'm pretty sure one of the ECS factories also handles Asus boards. Asus used to manufacture in-house. Not for years though....


Look into "Pegatron" Or at least be well involved in Taiwan's high tech industry.


----------



## kpoeticg

I know about Pegasus. Asrock is still owned by Pegasus...

I could be wrong about Asrock or ECS currently manufacturing them. I know they both have at some point. And i know Asus doesn't make their own boards. Which doesn't matter to me because a production line is a production line.

But Pegasus and ASUS split years ago.

It was on the ROG forums that I learned all this...

Asus formed Pegasus to handle their manufacturing needs. And then years later the companies split and Asrock was formed


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I know about Pegasus. Asrock is still owned by Pegasus...
> 
> I could be wrong about Asrock or ECS currently manufacturing them. I know they both have at some point. And i know Asus doesn't make their own boards. Which doesn't matter to me because a production line is a production line.
> 
> But Pegasus and ASUS split years ago.
> 
> It was on the ROG forums that I learned all this...


#1 rule of the internet, don't take things for granted.

AsusTek split certain parts of their brand into Pegatron and thus ASRock. Pegatron is the manufacturing / ODMing end of Asus & ASRock. I believe Pegatron had and still is the roots of Asus, thus I myself believe they still manufacture for themselves.

From a business / economics stand point they are individual entities.

PS: Someone that knows more about this and is well involved in the IT industry in Taiwan/China should set things right. I may have lost certain aspects in translation...


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Another benefit to watercooling =P.
> If you need to have triple slot cards, maybe you should grab a dif board. *No board can have absolutely every option that every single particular person wants. It's impossible*.


it's not EVERY option. And this is an extreme board, and is supposed to be "top of the line". How can you have an entire team working on it, and not include that as an option, which was completely possible?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Why would you buy an R4BE and 3 triple slot cards with no intention of water cooling in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> besides you have 770s and are water cooling your CPU?


I would buy it because of greater stability with higher overclocks. Are you saying that if I bought this, then I would *HAVE TO* go water? I've had my board since the end of 2010. I only water cooled my cpu and board because I have no intention of upgrading these yet, and because of the high voltages which I'm running to get stability, and the ridiculous temperatures that followed







My cpu used to go past 80C and only at 4.6GHz with 1.425v using an H110 *WITH* push/pull . now with 4.8Ghz and 1.47v I barely scrape 60C, not to mention that my NB was doing 85C, and now does about 65ish. And I wasn't talking about water cooling the board. I'm talking about GPU spacing. Even with oversized Classified versions of ACX coolers, my 770s hit 80C+ in some games. It would be very nice to have an extra slot space between the 2 SLOT cards, because even they would benefit from it, like you can on the EVGA Dark, and be able to run triple slot cards, like you can on it also. Gaming during summer was another reason why I went water, along with deciding to ride out X58 as long as possible, since majority of games are becoming more GPU dependent. 4.8Ghz i7 970 is no slouch, and can easily keep up with my cards. Problem here is that triple slot cards run cooler, and you can't put three of them on this board. And if I wanted to water cool them, then an additional $500+ would be needed. I've spent almost 1500 on them, but if I had an extra 500, then I would've just went with 2 Titans instead







If you buy a board that expensive with that many options, you would want it to last. GPUs are always changing. With EVGA they thought about that. Just saying. With a board THAT extreme, there should be NO LIMIT in options, especially THAT important of an option. They knew very well that nobody in their right mind would buy this board only to run a single gpu


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm pretty sure Asrock became a company when Pegatron split from Asus. And 100% became an individual entity. And I also think like i said depending on what country the board's manufactured in, either Asrock/Pegatron or ECS manufactures the board.

I haven't done enough personal research to say "I'm right and you're wrong" but I'm pretty sure I'm not far off


----------



## skupples

simple. Triple thick "acx style" + tri sli = overheating case.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> it's not EVERY option. And this is an extreme board, and is supposed to be "top of the line". How can you have an entire team working on it, and not include that as an option, which was completely possible?


It's like people said, they had to cut down on the PCIE lanes because they had to use them for other things like wifi, audio, sata, usb. It's Intel's fault you don't have that PCI slot. If they gave a slot for triple slot cards, then people wouldn't be able to use dbl slot cards on it (which is the majority of high end cards). They had to choose

If x79 had more native Sata III and USB 3.0 then the PCIE slots could've been used differently


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> it's not EVERY option. And this is an extreme board, and is supposed to be "top of the line". How can you have an entire team working on it, and not include that as an option, which was completely possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would buy it because of greater stability with higher overclocks. Are you saying that if I bought this, then I would *HAVE TO* go water? I've had my board since the end of 2010. I only water cooled my cpu and board because I have no intention of upgrading these yet, and because of the high voltages which I'm running to get stability, and the ridiculous temperatures that followed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cpu used to go past 80C and only at 4.6GHz with 1.425v using an H110 *WITH* push/pull . now with 4.8Ghz and 1.47v I barely scrape 60C, not to mention that my NB was doing 85C, and now does about 65ish. And I wasn't talking about water cooling the board. I'm talking about GPU spacing. Even with oversized Classified versions of ACX coolers, my 770s hit 80C+ in some games. It would be very nice to have an extra slot space between the 2 SLOT cards, because even they would benefit from it, like you can on the EVGA Dark, and be able to run triple slot cards, like you can on it also. Gaming during summer was another reason why I went water, along with deciding to ride out X58 as long as possible, since majority of games are becoming more GPU dependent. 4.8Ghz i7 970 is no slouch, and can easily keep up with my cards. Problem here is that triple slot cards run cooler, and you can't put three of them on this board. And if I wanted to water cool them, then an additional $500+ would be needed. I've spent almost 1500 on them, but if I had an extra 500, then I would've just went with 2 Titans instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you buy a board that expensive with that many options, you would want it to last. GPUs are always changing. With EVGA they thought about that. Just saying. With a board THAT extreme, there should be NO LIMIT in options, especially THAT important of an option. They knew very well that nobody in their right mind would buy this board only to run a single gpu


You contradict yourself in every sentence. If you care about stability and overclocks why wouldn't you go water in the first place? With the money you spend on buying the 3 slot cards you could have bought 3 waterblocks. And with 3, which is 9 slots, you're not going to have space for the cards to breathe anyway. You could probably get more performance from 2 overclocked/watercooled 780s then you would with 3 770s clocked much lower.


----------



## CoolProject

worth the wait or take the evga x79 dark?


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> worth the wait or take the evga x79 dark?


I've heard so many bad hings about EVGA x79 boards, I know the Dark is their attempt to fix all of their issues and it has some hype behind it, but I doubt it'll be better than the BE. Thus I'm waiting to complete my x79 build with the BE and not the Dark. If you can't wait, I'd get a RIVE instead.


----------



## Vlasov_581

well each uniquely spaced board comes with its own unique sli and crossfire bridges. triple slot boards have no issues running double slot cards as far as I can see, since there are plenty of different sized bridges one can buy. So 2 cards would not be an issues, since that is what the *majority of people are running*. However, this board is not what the *majority of people will be running*


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> well each uniquely spaced board comes with its own unique sli and crossfire bridges. triple slot boards have no issues running double slot cards as far as I can see, since there are plenty of different sized bridges one can buy. So 2 cards would not be an issues, since that is what the *majority of people are running*. However, this board is not what the *majority of people will be running*


If they made that slot that you pointed out into an x16 slot, then they would've had turn one of the other slots into an x1 slot. Look at the board and tell me how it could support 4 dbl slot cards if they made a different slot the x1 slot.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> You contradict yourself in every sentence. If you care about stability and overclocks why wouldn't you go water in the first place? With the money you spend on buying the 3 slot cards you could have bought 3 waterblocks. And with 3, which is 9 slots, you're not going to have space for the cards to breathe anyway. You could probably get more performance from 2 overclocked/watercooled 780s then you would with 3 770s clocked much lower.


I'm sorry, I don't understand what you mean?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> If they made that slot that you pointed out into an x16 slot, then they would've had turn one of the other slots into an x1 slot. Look at the board and tell me how it could support 4 dbl slot cards if they made a different slot the x1 slot.


what's wrong with using an X1 device in an X16 slot?


----------



## kpoeticg

Nothing. What you want is for there to be more PCIE lanes on the motherboard. The Onboard Wifi, Onboard Audio, Sata 6G, USB3, all those things are the reason you can't have your extra x16 slot. You think the lanes are available and Asus just decided to make the slot smaller?!?! The lanes are being used by other things. That is why the slot is x1 instead of x16. Do you not understand? Me and other people have said this to u in about 10 different ways over the past cpl pages.

It's not Asus' fault that IB-E is still using the x79 chipset. And that the chipset doesn't have enough Sata 6G or USB 3 ports. So they have to put Host Controllers on the board which use up lanes. Then to keep up with current generation motherboards, they added 802.11ac wifi and onboard audio which uses up more lanes. All that means there is only 4 16x slots and 2 1x slots.

It's not like they "Forgot" to put it there. Or don't care about people with triple slot Graphics Cards. The fact is Intel should've updated the chipset for the release of IB-E so all the Sata ports are Sata III and most of the USB ports are USB 3.0. But they didn't update the chipset. So companies like Asus have to get creative. And i think they did an amazing job with this board!!


----------



## Vlasov_581

what. the. hell. I'm not asking for an ability to populate all 5 slots @X16. I'm asking for an ability to choose the middle slot in order to accommodate triple slot gpus. You mean to tell me that this board can do all of that stuff you just said, WHILE running 4 gpus, but not be able to run all of that stuff you just said it can, while running only 3 with one in a different slot? How can you have enough lanes for 4 gpus, and not for 3? How in the hell did EVGA Dark accomplish this?


----------



## skupples

Dark only does trinsli @ 8x8x8x. Rive will most likely do 16x8x16x


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> what. the. hell. I'm not asking for an ability to populate all 5 slots @X16. I'm asking for an ability to choose the middle slot in order to accommodate triple slot gpus. You mean to tell me that this board can do all of that stuff you just said, WHILE running 4 gpus, but not be able to run all of that stuff you just said it can, while running only 3 with one in a different slot? How can you have enough lanes for 4 gpus, and not for 3? How in the hell did EVGA Dark accomplish this?


The RIVEBE layout is more compatible with people's systems than the dark is. More people run hardware in the PCI-E x1 slots than a 3 way sli with 3 slot gpus.
You are meant to have a single 3 slot gpu, two at max. This is to get the most performance out of that one card. There is no point in running more than two because it will just turn your case into an oven. And plus, what if you wanted to add another GPU to total 4, well you couldn't because no motherboard except dual xeons support that.

If you're going for 3 or 4 gpus, you are meant to get dual slots and watercool them, not go for a crazy air cooled system that in reality will give poor results.


----------



## skupples

I'm so confused... What does only dual xeon do?

He is right about the triple slot cards though. They are not really meant for two/three/four way solutions.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm so confused... What does only dual xeon do?
> 
> He is right about the triple slot cards though. They are not really meant for two/three/four way solutions.


I thought boards like the SR-2 which have lots of pci-e slots would support 4x 3 slot GPU's, but it doesn't. I don't think 4x 3 slot GPU would fit in ANY motherboard.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> They are getting rid of stock mainly so that they can take in larger stock of RIVE's with Native IVY-E BIOS.


Well, these boards have ability to update BIOS even without CPU installed. As long as BIOS is at least 2xxx verion, because of the whole W8 secure boot cap problem, which didn't prevent W8 piracy anyway, but it surely messed with HW. Of course it's a problem of distributor, either they would send these MB back to manufacturer to allow BIOS upgrade, or will do it in his own facilities (which is how I was able to install my CPU on my P5K).

This isn't correct reason for getting rid of stocks, it will only increase number of people who would come back with BIOS upgrade problem.
Quote:


> Current ones Newegg has are running aren't on 4403 yet. Exactly also why Microcenter "discontinued" them, so they can wait for refresh stock to hit their distribution center in Ohio. Microcenter didn't get R3BE so odds are of them getting R4BE is equally as slim.


I'm not sure why are you talking about that board. Intel didn't change CPU line when that board was released, thus it was released purely as a luxury, which is not relevant in this case. Intel changed CPUs and Asus markets RIVE BE as a board optimized for Ivy-E, which is completely fine. When they would release it as a luxury, which I doubt they can afford, people would want to strangle them. Asus new Ivy-E line contains X79-DELUXE as mid end board, so which board would be the high end Ivy-E optimized (aimed on overclockers) in the low high mix?
Quote:


> FYI look into China and Taiwan's holiday, the release of IVY-E cut off with their mid-autumn holiday, hence production was stopped early to prevent ramp up of the new boards.


Well, one day holiday can cause problems that's true. Day for family reunion, and Confucius birthday made everyone thinking.

Well, I'm thinking too. We don't have RIVE BE, but some people might have experience with both X79-DELUXE, and RIVE. I actually wonder: What are difference between these two boards, in terms of CPU overclock and RAM support?


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Dark only does trinsli @ 8x8x8x. Rive will most likely do 16x8x16x


Supposedly none of that matters because your SLI performance is going to be restricted to the slowest card which is still 8x on the RIVE.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> I thought boards like the SR-2 which have lots of pci-e slots would support 4x 3 slot GPU's, but it doesn't. I don't think 4x 3 slot GPU would fit in ANY motherboard.


Quote:


> He is right about the triple slot cards though. They are not really meant for two/three/four way solutions.


Quote:


> The RIVEBE layout is more compatible with people's systems than the dark is. More people run hardware in the PCI-E x1 slots than a 3 way sli with 3 slot gpus.
> You are meant to have a single 3 slot gpu, two at max. This is to get the most performance out of that one card. There is no point in running more than two because it will just turn your case into an oven. And plus, what if you wanted to add another GPU to total 4, well you couldn't because no motherboard except dual xeons support that.
> 
> If you're going for 3 or 4 gpus, you are meant to get dual slots and watercool them, not go for a crazy air cooled system that in reality will give poor results.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


OH MY GOOOOOOD! WHY DID I GO TRI-SLI WITH 3 SLOT GPUS


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> Supposedly none of that matters because your SLI performance is going to be restricted to the slowest card which is still 8x on the RIVE.


I just wondered if PCI-E 2.0 16/8/8/8 would be faster than PCI-E 3.0 8/8/8/8. Aka quad SLI Sandy-E configuration vs Ivy-E configuration. So if that 16x didn't matter, I guess Asus might do this:

16/16
16/8/8
8/8/8/8

The above would quite simplify the board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> WHY DID I GO TRI-SLI WITH 3 SLOT GPUS


Do you think a PCI-E 3.0 extension cable would help?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> OH MY GOOOOOOD! WHY DID I GO TRI-SLI WITH 3 SLOT GPUS


x79 is an officially dead platform. Ivy-e & BE are the nail's in the coffin for x79... this is the best it will get.

Everything will be OK. People have done dumber thing's. It's time for you to build a water cooled system is all.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> OH MY GOOOOOOD! WHY DID I GO TRI-SLI WITH 3 SLOT GPUS


I just fail to see why one can go 2 slot tri sli/fire, but not 3 slot, and the fact that by even running a 2 slot 3 gpu setup, one will have an extra slot of space between gpus which will aid cooling. do you understand what i'm saying? even 2 slot cards will benefit. what are you saying? don't go with 3 gpu setups at all? if having it barrel down to not being able to find a board, then more reason to go EVGA Dark. I have a friend who is running 2 of those Asus DC2 7970s in crossfire with an i7 870 and an MSI P55-GD80. He wants to move to X79, and use a 3820. Wants to add a 3rd 7970DC2 and run 5760x1080 eyefinity. obviously this Asus BE is out of the question, and he is going to have to go with EVGA


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Well, these boards have ability to update BIOS even without CPU installed. As long as BIOS is at least 2xxx verion, because of the whole W8 secure boot cap problem, which didn't prevent W8 piracy anyway, but it surely messed with HW. Of course it's a problem of distributor, either they would send these MB back to manufacturer to allow BIOS upgrade, or will do it in his own facilities (which is how I was able to install my CPU on my P5K).
> 
> This isn't correct reason for getting rid of stocks, it will only increase number of people who would come back with BIOS upgrade problem.
> I'm not sure why are you talking about that board. Intel didn't change CPU line when that board was released, thus it was released purely as a luxury, which is not relevant in this case. Intel changed CPUs and Asus markets RIVE BE as a board optimized for Ivy-E, which is completely fine. When they would release it as a luxury, which I doubt they can afford, people would want to strangle them. Asus new Ivy-E line contains X79-DELUXE as mid end board, so which board would be the high end Ivy-E optimized (aimed on overclockers) in the low high mix?
> Well, one day holiday can cause problems that's true. Day for family reunion, and Confucius birthday made everyone thinking.
> 
> Well, I'm thinking too. We don't have RIVE BE, but some people might have experience with both X79-DELUXE, and RIVE. I actually wonder: What are difference between these two boards, in terms of CPU overclock and RAM support?


Some people don't know about USB flashback. Which is the exact reason why Microcenter wants to wait for new boards to be in so they can offer native IVY-E right out of the box without needing to manually update BIOS.

I have experience with both, X79-Deluxe is easier to dial in VTT and VCCSA on, however it only has vCore monitoring, not VCCSA or VTT in AI Suite 3 or HWMONITOR. Haven't tried 64GB 2400+ yet, but there's no need to, as that system will only ever be running 4x8GB 1866 C8. The RAM topology is also a bit different, which is exactly why I'm making the assumption as listing as IVY-E optimized due to the new IMC. They also "advertise" on the box in which that it's designed to support and overclock 64GB, but doesn't have the additive power via the floppy connector.. so who knows, only time can tell. I'm not a hardware reviewer, so I'm not going to actually test to bust my own assumptions and myths.

RIVE BE will have DIGI+3 PWM as well, better one on top of X79-Deluxe with 10K rated caps instead of 5K. Not 100% sure if they are using the same black wing chokes.


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Not 100% sure if they are using the same black wing chokes.


I'm 99% sure an asus rep on the rog forum official rampage iv black edition thread officiated the blackwing chokes as part of the new VRM. He said it was the choked and caps in the MVIE.


----------



## skupples

I just need to know if this will have cpu_header pwm signal lower then 50%... Iv'e been told by a few people now that 50% is the lowest vanilla rive will do @ cpu_header.

I was under the assumption from asus.forum that both new x79 boards are on the improved chokes, caps, vrm's


----------



## kpoeticg

Well if the bios doesn't let you go lower than 50%, SpeedFan should. I've never used it but i know it's free and a pretty popular choice. Depending if you want PWM for fans or Pumps there's other obvious options too like Aquaero, PWM Mate, The litlle PWM Microcontroller chip that FrozenCPU sells (I have one, it works perfect), There's a few other controller's with 1 PWM header. The Aquaero 6 will have 4 PWM headers.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> x79 is an officially dead platform. Ivy-e & BE are the nail's in the coffin for x79... this is the best it will get.
> 
> Everything will be OK. People have done dumber thing's. It's time for you to build a water cooled system is all.


It isn't a dead platform because it is the still the best performing. However, it will be instantly dead after the next release, (Haswell-e). And it isn't me who bought 3 slot tri-sli lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> I just fail to see why one can go 2 slot tri sli/fire, but not 3 slot, and the fact that by even running a 2 slot 3 gpu setup, one will have an extra slot of space between gpus which will aid cooling. do you understand what i'm saying? even 2 slot cards will benefit. what are you saying? don't go with 3 gpu setups at all? if having it barrel down to not being able to find a board, then more reason to go EVGA Dark. I have a friend who is running 2 of those Asus DC2 7970s in crossfire with an i7 870 and an MSI P55-GD80. He wants to move to X79, and use a 3820. Wants to add a 3rd 7970DC2 and run 5760x1080 eyefinity. obviously this Asus BE is out of the question, and he is going to have to go with EVGA


I'm not saying to not go 3 gpu setup I'm saying you shouldn't go 3 slot 3 gpu setups. Air cooling is only viable imo with 1 gpu. When you start adding more, it doesn't matter how good your cooling is, you are going to see increased temperatures. This is okay, but in your case you are buying video cards made to have better stock cooling, which interferes with the fact that they are STILL going to be hot.

With 1 GPU air cooling is all you need for a decent overclock, but when you add another one it increases temperatures dramatically. My point is that anyone who can afford 3 770s should be able to afford watercooling for them for a quiet system that overclocks great.

Also, the point of buying 3 slot gpus is for the bigger heatsink. Well, there is no point to more heatsink space because you are not going to have any decent airflow with 3 gpus stacked on top of each other.


----------



## kpoeticg

X79's a dead platform. Intel should never have done IB-E this way. LGA2011 is the BEAST. The Socket is what gives us the extra 26 PCI lanes. The chipset is beyond outdated. They could've/should've easily done a refresh with better Sata & USB support if nothing else....


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> X79's a dead platform. Intel should never have done IB-E this way. LGA2011 is the BEAST. The Socket is what gives us the extra 26 PCI lanes. The chipset is beyond outdated. They could've/should've easily done a refresh with better Sata & USB support if nothing else....


Yeah thought he meant 2011.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I just wondered if PCI-E 2.0 16/8/8/8 would be faster than PCI-E 3.0 8/8/8/8. Aka quad SLI Sandy-E configuration vs Ivy-E configuration. So if that 16x didn't matter, I guess Asus might do this:
> 
> 16/16
> 16/8/8
> 8/8/8/8
> 
> The above would quite simplify the board.
> Do you think a PCI-E 3.0 extension cable would help?


You can run PCIE 3.0 on sandybridge, it just requires a little pre-made program.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well technically 3.0 is exactly twice as fast. PCI 2.0 16x is the same as PCI 3.0 8x. But cards don't fully saturate 3.0 16x.....Yet. You'll see a speed increase from 2.0 to 3.0. But it's nothing crazy right now. I think it's like 5-10% faster. Don't quote me on that. It's somewhere around there tho.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> I'm not saying to not go 3 gpu setup I'm saying you shouldn't go 3 slot 3 gpu setups. Air cooling is only viable imo with 1 gpu. When you start adding more, it doesn't matter how good your cooling is, you are going to see increased temperatures. This is okay, but in your case you are buying video cards made to have better stock cooling, which interferes with the fact that they are STILL going to be hot.


so according to ^^^^^THAT^^^^^ 2 slot GPUs are apparently better than 3 slot. the only thing that stops 3 slot 3 gpu setups is proper motherboard spacing. if I can go 2 slot 3 gpu, then why not 3 slot 3 gpu if the motherboard spacing is available like with the EVGA?

Quote:


> With 1 GPU air cooling is all you need for a decent overclock, but when you add another one it increases temperatures dramatically. My point is that anyone who can afford 3 770s should be able to afford watercooling for them for a quiet system that overclocks great.


you do realize that just because someone can afford $1500 on GPUs DOES NOT mean that they can afford to shell out an additional $500 to water cool them?! GPUs come and go way too often, and not everyone is willing to shell out the extra money

Quote:


> Also, the point of buying 3 slot gpus is for the bigger heatsink. Well, there is no point to more heatsink space because you are not going to have any decent airflow with 3 gpus stacked on top of each other.


again. you're "somehow" OK'ing 2 slot GPUs, but not 3 slot. no point to more heatsink space because you are not going to have any decent airflow with 3 gpus stacked on top of each other, but you will with 2 slot 3 gpu configuration? that's like telling people to stay away from 3 gpu setups. there are multiple machines here on OCN that run 3 way ATI/nVidia and are aircooled. I personally play with setups which include 3 way 8800 Ultras, 3 way GTS 250s, 3 way GTX 280s, 3 way GTX285s 2GB, 3 way GTX 480s, 3 way GTX770s 4GB, 3 way HD4850s, 3 way HD4870s, 3 way HD5770s, 3 way HD5870s. And everytime I wish I had an extra slot between the gpus to help with cooling. I'm not water cooling all of these cards







Problem with my Ultras for example is that they're the KO's versions which come with a metal backplate. I can't run them in 3 way unless I take those things off of 2 of the Ultras. guess what? temps go up. You don't have to go far. Just look at the 7970 Lightning. How are you going to run them in 3 way with those gpu reactor boards in place?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> so according to ^^^^^THAT^^^^^ 2 slot GPUs are apparently better than 3 slot. the only thing that stops 3 slot 3 gpu setups is proper motherboard spacing. if I can go 2 slot 3 gpu, then why not 3 slot 3 gpu if the motherboard spacing is available like with the EVGA?
> you do realize that just because someone can afford $1500 on GPUs DOES NOT mean that they can afford to shell out an additional $500 to water cool them?! GPUs come and go way too often, and not everyone is willing to shell out the extra money
> again. you're "somehow" OK'ing 2 slot GPUs, but not 3 slot. no point to more heatsink space because you are not going to have any decent airflow with 3 gpus stacked on top of each other, but you will with 2 slot 3 gpu configuration? that's like telling people to stay away from 3 gpu setups. there are multiple machines here on OCN that run 3 way ATI/nVidia and are aircooled. I personally play with setups which include 3 way 8800 Ultras, 3 way GTS 250s, 3 way GTX 280s, 3 way GTX285s 2GB, 3 way GTX 480s, 3 way GTX770s 4GB, 3 way HD4850s, 3 way HD4870s, 3 way HD5770s, 3 way HD5870s. And everytime I wish I had an extra slot between the gpus to help with cooling. I'm not water cooling all of these cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem with my Ultras for example is that they're the KO's versions which come with a metal backplate. I can't run them in 3 way unless I take those things off of 2 of the Ultras. guess what? temps go up. You don't have to go far. Just look at the 7970 Lightning. How are you going to run them in 3 way with those gpu reactor boards in place?


There is no point to run tripple slot sli when you can run dual slot sli, no room for proper air circulation so you might as well save space on your motherboard.

When running only 1 card then a 3 slot might help because that card is not blocked by any others and can make use of a larger heatsink. There is a reason why almost every card is dual slot, that is because 3 slot offers maybe 1-2 degrees better temperatures while taking up lots of room. Oh and it does absolutely nothing if watercooling.


----------



## Arm3nian

And please read this before you post the same thing again:
The GTX 770 is a relatively low power card. There are cards that can use up to 2x the power of a 770, and they come as 2 slots, and work perfectly fine. Adding a larger heatsink does absolutely nothing if you cannot transfer that heat. GPUs have very restrictive airflow, the fan blows directly onto the heatsink, and somehow has to make its way out the back of the card. This is compared to a radiator for example, where a fan blows directly through the hot fins and out the other side. This already low-effect design of a GPU is made worse when you add more graphics cards and restrict the air coming into it, and also heat it up. This is why a 2 slot or 3 slot gpu is at 80c load when air cooled, and drops to 30c load when watercooled, and stays there, because the heat is more effectively transferred from the GPU to the outside, wether it be to an item with a higher specific heat capacity, more heat capacity, or the air around it.


----------



## BBEG

On my Maximus V Gene with two GTX 680s (that's an mATX motherboard with two 2-slot GPUs, stacked on each other with no gap between cards), my top GPU is as much ranges from 5-10C hotter than the bottom GPU when using a side fan aimed directly at the GPUs to 12-18C hotter without the side fan.

Even with no gap between cards, you can still effectively cool a multi-GPU setup with a single 1500rpm 80mm-ish fan. A couple members in the Fractal Design club in our Case subforum that showed a similar improvements to my little side fan by just adding a single slot gap between graphics cards. Adding a proper side fan (120mm and bigger) exaggerates the effect even more.


----------



## Vlasov_581

do you even pay attention to what you're saying? why in hell would I spend $1500 on 3 770s, and an additional $500 to water cool them, when for $2000 I can have 2 Titans? The whole point that I'm trying to make, is that there is nothing but benefit from having triple slot spacing on a motherboard. EVGA provides that, and this board does not. Period. Very rarely people run 4 cards, but many run 3. the idea behind triple slot spacing on a board is to increase the cooling capability when running 3 cards, whether they're triple slot or not. You can comfortably run triple slot cards if you have them, AND if you only have two slot cards you will still benefit by having extra space between them. It's the ability to run any type of card configuration. Chances are that if you're running 4 cards, then you're most likely benchmarking and/or setting records, so the pc is on a bench or table, and not in a case. 3 cards is not extra ordinary and out of this world. Plenty of users runs 3 way gpu as everyday rigs, especially if running multi monitor setups.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Geeebus, just go get yourself an EVGA Dark then if it better suits your needs. Nothing you can write or complain about here is ever going to change a single thing about the RIV BE. No one board, even a manufacturer's flagship high performance board, is ever going to be all things to all people, and that RIV BE is _miles_ better than the EVGA Dark is for the vast majority of people for how they will be using it, but as you keep insisting on pointing out, apparently not if you want to go air-cooled tri-sli w/ 3-slot cards.

Doesn't make a lick of sense to me, or apparently the majority of others here, why anyone would want to spend ~$450-550 or more on a mobo and $1500 or more on cards, both of which fairly quickly become outdated, and not want to spend $500 to $800 on custom water cooling for it, especially considering the performance boost of that cooling will be nearly as much if not more than what that third card got you w/ the added heat associated with it, and when the majority of your watercooling gear will outlive the avg lifespan of several mobos & gpus & might well outlive your case.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> do you even pay attention to what you're saying? why in hell would I spend $1500 on 3 770s, and an additional $500 to water cool them, when for $2000 I can have 2 Titans? The whole point that I'm trying to make, is that there is nothing but benefit from having triple slot spacing on a motherboard. EVGA provides that, and this board does not. Period. Very rarely people run 4 cards, but many run 3. the idea behind triple slot spacing on a board is to increase the cooling capability when running 3 cards, whether they're triple slot or not. You can comfortably run triple slot cards if you have them, AND if you only have two slot cards you will still benefit by having extra space between them. It's the ability to run any type of card configuration. Chances are that if you're running 4 cards, then you're most likely benchmarking and/or setting records, so the pc is on a bench or table, and not in a case. 3 cards is not extra ordinary and out of this world. Plenty of users runs 3 way gpu as everyday rigs, especially if running multi monitor setups.


Lol, why would you buy titans if you have a limited budget. 3 770s cost 1200 not 1500.

Anyone with a brain and 2k would go 2x 780s and watercool them and oc past what a titan can get on air. You can enjoy your 770s and the 50mhz you're going to get out of them, plus 3 fans at 100%. Of course you won't see my advice though considering you don't actually read any posts.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Geeebus, just go get yourself an EVGA Dark then if it better suits your needs. Nothing you can write or complain about here is ever going to change a single thing about the RIV BE. No one board, even a manufacturer's flagship high performance board, is ever going to be all things to all people, and that RIV BE is miles better than the EVGA Dark is for the vast majority of people for how they will be using it, but as you keep insisting on pointing out, apparently not if you want to go air-cooled tri-sli w/ 3-slot cards.
> 
> Doesn't make a lick of sense to me, or apparently the majority of others here, why anyone would want to spend ~$450-550 or more on a mobo and $1500 or more on cards, both of which fairly quickly become outdated, and not want to spend $500 to $800 on custom water cooling for it, especially considering the performance boost of that cooling will be nearly as much if not more than what that third card got you w/ the added heat associated with it, and when the majority of your watercooling gear will outlive the avg lifespan of several mobos & gpus & might well outlive your case.


why would you suggest spending $500 to $800 water cooling $1500 worth cards if they're going to be outdated fairly quickly







Isn't that like trying to get the best seats on a deck.......of a Titanic







That makes no sense whatsoever. $2000 for 3 water cooled 770s? 2 stock Titans are faster and also cost $2000







Again, why are we talking about water cooling cards? Triple slot spacing on a motherboard is what I'm talking about. The ability of running any type of 3 way gpu setup, regardless if it's AMD or nVidia. An extra slot between cards will make a very noticeable temperature drop. That's all I'm talking about.

Quote:


> Lol, why would you buy titans if you have a limited budget. 3 770s cost 1200 not 1500.
> 
> Anyone with a brain and 2k would go 2x 780s and watercool them and oc past what a titan can get on air. You can enjoy your 770s and the 50mhz you're going to get out of them, plus 3 fans at 100%. Of course you won't see my advice though considering you don't actually read any posts.


last time I checked, EVGA GTX 770 ACX Classified 4GB was $500. Why would I buy titans if I have a limited budget you say? And spending $1500 on 3 770s and an additional $500 on water isn't? Also, last time I checked, a water cooled 780 is around $800 mark. Plus another radiator and additional fittings. Not to mention I would have to get a different case to fit all of that in. And only a few overclocked water cooled 780s match overclocked air cooled Titans. And the measly 3GB of vram on them vs 6GB on the Titan would most likely choke on 6040x1080. Again, not to mention that since a water cooled 780 is perilously close in price to a stock Titan, anyone according to your "anyone with a brain" theory, would jump on, while using your "If you can afford $1500 on gpus, then you can afford another $500 for water" theory


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> why would you suggest spending $500 to $800 water cooling $1500 worth cards if they're going to be outdated fairly quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that like trying to get the best seats on a deck.......of a Titanic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes no sense whatsoever. [...]


I guess you just completely missed my whole point which was that spending $500-$800 on watercooling will cool not just your GPUs, but your CPU too (and lower temps to everything else in your case), and that will afford you MUCH better performance all around than you will ever get by air cooling - probably more so with just two GPUs then you ever got by adding a third in the first place, and on top of that the cost of the pump, the tubing, the res, and the rads (in other words, the majority of your watercooling costs) all can likely be re-used on your next GPU/CPU/Mobo combination(s) well into the future, so it's not nearly as short-term of an investment like what you are spending on cards most likely is.

In any case, as you have already made perfectly clear, since you seem most of all to want to be able to run tri-sli/crossfire 3-slot GPUs and you insist on air-cooling them, then the RIV BE isn't going to be as good a choice board for your wants and needs as an EVGA Dark will be, so that's that. Go buy yourself an EVGA Dark and you can start posting about it in their forums. Problem solved. Posting the same thing here over and over is straight up trolling, and everyone including you knows this.

Of course I wrote all that in the first place. I can see what Arm3nian meant now. Responding to your posts is like banging your head against a wall. It aint going to move, and only gives me a headache. this will definitely be my last words about this to you. Cheers.


----------



## skupples

I think you need to realize, while some of these people are getting frustrated... this is the design mantality. Super stacked video cards are not intended for tri-sli/fire situations. Plane and simple... Even if the board has the extra slot.

Even if the evga motherboard can support 3 triple slot cards, the case it's in probably won't.


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Lol, why would you buy titans if you have a limited budget. 3 770s cost 1200 not 1500.
> 
> Anyone with a brain and 2k would go 2x 780s and watercool them and oc past what a titan can get on air.


Don't TITANs hit 1150-ish on air, 1200-1300 on water with the 1.3V hack? I _sincerely_ doubt that an average 780 will OC past that on air or water...

Still no word on release date? Price?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> [...] Still no word on release date? Price?


Nothing officially announced by Asus yet, but there's this ...

overclockers.co.uk are taking pre-orders for £325 ex VAT
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-587-AS&groupid=701&catid=5

I've no experience with overclockers.uk, so your guess is as good as mine what to glean from that.

And there's this ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0up2up*
> 
> [re: release date] October 29th is the official word from a member of their team on the RoG forums.
> 
> Haven't confirmed a price point yet, but said it won't be over $599


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Don't TITANs hit 1150-ish on air, 1200-1300 on water with the 1.3V hack? I _sincerely_ doubt that an average 780 will OC past that on air or water...


Average titan oc on air is 1066 on hwbot. Average oc for 780 on water is 1244. You're not going to get much of an oc on air. With water, you'll hit the voltage wall. You can hard mod but probably need ln2 to get anything out of it.

In other words, the average is a 27% oc on the titan on air.
For the 780, the average is a 44% oc on water.
Most say titan is 10% faster. You can do the math, for the same price I can have a system that performs better and doesn't annoy me with a loud fan.

Water > Air


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Average titan oc on air is 1066 on hwbot. Average oc for 780 on water is 1244. You're not going to get much of an oc on air. With water, you'll hit the voltage wall. You can hard mod but probably need ln2 to get anything out of it.


I have to add, 780 is also ~13% slower then titan clock for clock... takes 150-200mhz+ to beat out a titan clock. Get a custom PCB 780, and you will beat a titan all day. Also, Titans under water + voltage hack FLYYYYY, they do not require LN2 for insanely high clocks. If you don't believe me, check out Alatar's 500W titan.

Coming from some one who owns 3 titans. They have a HUGE quality range, from "should of never of been sold" to "good lord, this thing is made of solid pwn"

I know people poopoo the asic thing, but it has some merit with titans. my 64% card is quite the dud, my 89% card is of the gods.

oh one last thing, anyone with Vanilla RIVE... Can you please confirm/deny that the lowest PWM signal from the cpu header is 50%?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have to add, 780 is also ~13% slower then titan clock for clock... takes 150-200mhz+ to beat out a titan clock. Get a custom PCB 780, and you will beat a titan all day. Also, Titans under water + voltage hack FLYYYYY, they do not require LN2 for insanely high clocks. If you don't believe me, check out Alatar's 500W titan.
> 
> Coming from some one who owns 3 titans. They have a HUGE quality range, from "should of never of been sold" to "good lord, this thing is made of solid pwn"
> 
> I know people poopoo the asic thing, but it has some merit with titans. my 64% card is quite the dud, my 89% card is of the gods.
> 
> oh one last thing, anyone with Vanilla RIVE... Can you please confirm/deny that the lowest PWM signal from the cpu header is 50%?


229 is what most can get from a titan on air, 381mhz for 780 on water. So that falls in the 150-200mhz to beat it, plus quieter system. Choice is obvious.

Edit: Water titan obviously kills 780, but thats not the point lol. Good luck voltage modding on air when your gpu is suffering at 80c.

When I had quad-sli 690s on air, I didn't get much of an oc out of them, temps were too high, it throttled if I oc'd. Put them under water, got +150 on the clock and +500 on the mem on both cores, and bios flashed to 150% power target.

Once you go water, you don't go back.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> And there's this ...


Actually he said it would be about price of previous board, definitely it would be under 599 $. He also spoke about 20K capacitors and other stuff.


----------



## skupples

overclockers.uk ETA "overdue" lol


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Average titan oc on air is 1066 on hwbot. Average oc for 780 on water is 1244. You're not going to get much of an oc on air. With water, you'll hit the voltage wall. You can hard mod but probably need ln2 to get anything out of it.
> 
> In other words, the average is a 27% oc on the titan on air.
> For the 780, the average is a 44% oc on water.
> Most say titan is 10% faster. You can do the math, for the same price I can have a system that performs better and doesn't annoy me with a loud fan.
> 
> Water > Air


I love how you said like if you're not willing to put it under water then you won't get near the same clocks. Then threw LN2 in the mix like some1 conservative that doesn't wanna build a custom loop would feel LN2 is more in their "Comfort Zone" LMAO

Not that i disagree with a single thing you said. If you want the best clocks, you NEEEEED the best cooling. I just laughed when i read that =D


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I love how you said like if you're not willing to put it under water then you won't get near the same clocks. Then threw LN2 in the mix like some1 conservative that doesn't wanna build a custom loop would feel LN2 is more in their "Comfort Zone" LMAO
> 
> Not that i disagree with a single thing you said. If you want the best clocks, you NEEEEED the best cooling. I just laughed when i read that =D


Well a card under water is going to get higher clocks than one on air. What I meant by the LN2 is that you need it for extreme clocks that can be achieved with the mods, like 1600mhz lol.
You don't need any extra cooling for overclocking, but obviously the better cooling the higher the overclock.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> overclockers.uk ETA "overdue" lol


My nerves are overdue too. It's still month wait, and then wait until it gets into my country. Even the previous board is in status: we are collecting preorders.

I actually looked into close country, and found they have it in storage already(X79-DELUXE, not RIVE), and they have 5 years warranty. I suddenly have urge to do some computer security related job for a Russian, or Chinese embassy. Honestly country where I live suck balls.


----------



## skupples

LN2 is the drag racer fuel of the computer world, i doubt many people use LN2 on gaming rigs.

In my experience, Titans don't respond so well to watercooling unless you change the bios, and crack the voltage. Though, I was pumping a metric ton of air into my case when they were on air.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> LN2 is the drag racer fuel of the computer world, i doubt many people use LN2 on gaming rigs.
> 
> In my experience, Titans don't respond so well to watercooling unless you change the bios, and crack the voltage. Though, I was pumping a metric ton of air into my case when they were on air.


I don't think anyone uses LN2 as their "every day" computer, too much work and too much $.
And what do you mean respond well? Do you mean watercooling is overkill unless you change the bios? In my experience on the 690s, air wasn't sufficient enough for good overclocks, and water was complete overkill, I was at 30c max load with the voltage all the way up. Only thing left to do was hard mod, and I wasn't going to do that.


----------



## somebadlemonade

yea nirtomethane is not only really hard on the engines that run it, but it's way too dangerous to use everyday

benching is like drag racing, all your time and effort go into just a few seconds of fun. . .

high powered sports cars would be the watercooled multiple card setups


----------



## _REAPER_

I for one am really looking forward to this MOBO being released,


----------



## skupples

The dollar is going to collapse before it even releases.


----------



## _REAPER_

I doubt that the US dollars is going to collapse LOL. You have to remember this is not the first time this has happened in the US.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I doubt that the US dollars is going to collapse LOL. You have to remember this is not the first time this has happened in the US.


I think he was making a joke @ the waiting period lol.

I'm more curious what the finalized build may look like, such as monitoring feedback and more, what if they remove the platting etc, or revise it even more for the thermal layout. One can only wonder. Granted I doubt much would chant physically, but as others have said you never know. That can be the only other reason I could see a delay IF any, though given the UK is taking pre orders, things look to be on schedule.

Was initially going to grab the new Deluxe but was glad I caught this thread prior, had been monitoring for months for info on new MB's for IB-E. I'm still finalizing out things for my build, and now I'm looking to jump @ WC so building my part list, for now, since I'm just grabbing for CPU/GPU I don't have to worry to much about waiting on block specs for the board I believe. That + the new smell once I open that mb box <3 Don't lie , I know you all inhale the fresh scent too


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The dollar is going to collapse before it even releases.


Go dollar collapse, go go go. I didn't bought my CPU yet and I wanna board for half price. Cooler has been made in Austria, thus it will be unaffected.

I would have money even for nice Chinese tablet.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I doubt that the US dollars is going to collapse LOL. You have to remember this is not the first time this has happened in the US.


I know I know. I'm only 28, so if i was poorly educated, and believed what the media is trying to pipe out to us, THIS IS THE FIRST TIME EVER CHICKEN LITTLE THE SKY IS FALLING AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Go dollar collapse, go go go. I didn't bought my CPU yet and I wanna board for half price. Cooler has been made in Austria, thus it will be unaffected.
> 
> I would have money even for nice Chinese tablet.


Us dollar crash, would mean market crash, would mean global recession, or something along those lines... Anyways, I know this is a warning worthy topic, so moving on.

As for the waterblocks, either board i'm going for will most likely have a delay on blocks. All that means is another reason to tear down "another" for an upgrade at some point in the future. I won't be waterblocking my ram, but I would like to actively cool my VRM's.

I have MVF right now, such a disappointment. I assumed the nozzles would be removable. Silly me. Hopefully Asus figured out to just put g1/4 ports on pre-blocked boards.


----------



## pcguru000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Top PCI-E 16x slot is still too close to the CPU socket for many higher end air coolers. The original RIVE looks like it probably has more effective board cooling as well, even if I'm not fond of chipset fans.


I think if i was spending this much money on the mobo/ ram (cause i'd wanna fill all those slots lol) and graphics cards (fill dem slots!) then i'd probably be water cooling the **** out of the whole rig anyway...


----------



## skupples

I'm pretty sure the x79 chipset never actually required the active fan cooling, it was form>function.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcguru000*
> 
> I think if i was spending this much money on the mobo/ ram (cause i'd wanna fill all those slots lol) and graphics cards (fill dem slots!) then i'd probably be water cooling the **** out of the whole rig anyway...


The problem is when you have two cards and air cooler, it blocks one of two 16x slots.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the x79 chipset never actually required the active fan cooling, it was form>function.


I looked into that and found it was incredibly intricated system for spreading heat over board similar to this: 

The fan was for situation when heat would propagate down as a last stage to cool the VRM located upwards. It would be much less important on Ivy-E, and even previous RIVE was better cooled on water, in situations when that fan would be useful.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have MVF right now, such a disappointment. I assumed the nozzles would be removable. Silly me. Hopefully Asus figured out to just put g1/4 ports on pre-blocked boards.


Yep..they learned to use threaded ports then made the water channel .....aluminum.


----------



## kpoeticg

L-M-F-A-O!!!!

The MVIF has aluminum channels? I almost bought one of those a while back. Wow that's a pretty epic fail

I hate the thing's that get *****'d out sometimes on forums...

Hardware companies need to leave the waterblocks to the pro's. There's always something wrong. Nickel 3/8 barbs, aluminum channels......

Either that or at LEAST consult with some1 that knows what they're doing before you make it a permanent part of the motherboard.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Yep..they learned to use threaded ports then made the water channel .....aluminum.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> L-M-F-A-O!!!!
> 
> The MVIF has aluminum channels? I almost bought one of those a while back. Wow that's a pretty epic fail
> 
> I hate the thing's that get *****'d out sometimes on forums...


Maybe the MVII!!!!!


----------



## cookiesowns

Ok,

I'm having good feelings about this board. Asus released a new bios for the new X79-Deluxe, I was able to lower VCORE and VCCSA by over 4 notches. The notes on the bios was "improved system stability"


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Don't TITANs hit 1150-ish on air, 1200-1300 on water with the 1.3V hack? I _sincerely_ doubt that an average 780 will OC past that on air or water...
> 
> Still no word on release date? Price?


Not sure how average my 780 is, but I can hit 1260 with stock max voltage on a modded BIOS to remove throttling. Too bad this card has ELPIDA GDDR5 which craps out at about +275 Will test the 1.3V mod once I have a fan blowing on the VRM area.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Maybe the MVII!!!!!


By then we're all gonna be drooling over the Rampage V!!!!!! =)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Not sure how average my 780 is, but I can hit 1260 with stock max voltage on a modded BIOS to remove throttling. Too bad this card has ELPIDA GDDR5 which craps out at about +275 Will test the 1.3V mod once I have a fan blowing on the VRM area.


I think it's more about the IMC on the card then the vram chip's them selves... My obviously samsung 65% asic titan can only do ~130mem stable in gaming... So, effectively useless overclock. Yes, even with volt mod. Maybe Zarudo will have unlocked mem some day.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Ok,
> 
> I'm having good feelings about this board. Asus released a new bios for the new X79-Deluxe, I was able to lower VCORE and VCCSA by over 4 notches. The notes on the bios was "improved system stability"


What are your current Voltages?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> What are your current Voltages?


4.4 with +0.010 offset, before it needed 0.03 Which is about 1.23V load now, so 1.25-1.26V load before.

The chip on the RIVE is doing 4.6 @ 1.29V which room to lower maybe 1 - 2 notches on offsset. It can cinebench 4.8 @ 1.375V running 4403.


----------



## cruzdi

For those worrying about price, NCIX.COM has the RIVBE as $499.99 USD pre-order with free shipping.


----------



## kpoeticg

That's great news


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruzdi*
> 
> For those worrying about price, NCIX.COM has the RIVBE as $499.99 USD pre-order with free shipping.


Music to my ears. Might be even cheaper on newegg/microcenter


----------



## OverclockerFox

Nuts, looks like people here beat me to the news.

Still, it's nice seeing NCIX put a preorder option for it up.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Music to my ears. Might be even cheaper on newegg/microcenter


Oh yeah, I hope.

This does make me think we might be reading too much onto that $499 price though ...
Quote:


> Reg. Price: $499.99 USD
> Availability: Pre-Order This Product
> This item is not yet available but you can pre-order this now. We will ship this product as soon as it's available. *The final price is subject to change.* You will be charged for this item once the ETA is confirmed by the manufacturer.


Seems they may well be just guessing themselves.


----------



## kpoeticg

I doubt they're just guessing. Regardless whether that's the exact final price, it gives us a better idea. I'm sure it'll be in that ballpark


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I doubt they're just guessing. Regardless whether that's the exact final price, it gives us a better idea. I'm sure it'll be in that ballpark


It sure does. I'm willing to pay 599. I also plan on playing AC4







anything cheaper than that, it's a win for me.


----------



## BaldGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> It sure does. I'm willing to pay 599. I also plan on playing AC4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything cheaper than that, it's a win for me.


For those of us not wanting AC4, I wonder how much I can sell this for?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldGuy*
> 
> For those of us not wanting AC4, I wonder how much I can sell this for?


If it's any reference, my MVF did not come with AC3, and it was 20$ less then AC3 edition...

I: do not support linus. He wears socks + sandal's. As a floridian, I can't support that.(even if no money from site sales actually has to do anything with him)


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If it's any reference, my MVF did not come with AC3, and it was 20$ less then AC3 edition...
> 
> I: do not support linus. He wears socks + sandal's. As a floridian, I can't support that.(even if no money from site sales actually has to do anything with him)


I find it harder to take Florida Man seriously.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> I find it harder to take Florida Man seriously.


Ohhh, the stereotypes that come to mind, I know.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If it's any reference, my MVF did not come with AC3, and it was 20$ less then AC3 edition...
> 
> I: do not support linus. He wears socks + sandal's. As a floridian, I can't support that.(even if no money from site sales actually has to do anything with him)


I like Linus, but I don't like Slick lol


----------



## Chickenman

Remember Linus has been in front of the camera for ages, Slick is still finding his way.
I don't know about the new review format though, you think ultimately Linus will palm off the content creation to his team? Kinda the smart idea in the end if you can maintain turnover.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickenman*
> 
> Remember Linus has been in front of the camera for ages, Slick is still finding his way.
> I don't know about the new review format though, you think ultimately Linus will palm off the content creation to his team? Kinda the smart idea in the end if you can maintain turnover.


I'm ok with Slick giving us some content, but Linus should definitely close the show. Reason I subscribed was because of Linus good unboxings and quick overviews. SLick should just make his own Channel lol. He has access to many gear that he can compare, do OC tutorials, and what not. But yeah, Linus should close the videos, I'm close to unsubscribing.


----------



## Chickenman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I'm ok with Slick giving us some content, but Linus should definitely close the show. Reason I subscribes was because of Linus good unboxings and quick overviews. SLick should just make his own Channel lol. He has access to many gear that he can compare, do OC tutorials, ad what not. BUy yeah, Linus should close the videos, im close to unsubscribing.


I agree, kinda convoluted.
I too subbed for speedy run down - another channel with Slick's benchmarking/overclocking stuff is a good idea:

"Thanks for watching this video, like it if you like.. blah blah - and if you want to see this card in action click below to see an in depth performance analysis".

Potentially double the revenue as well.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I'm ok with Slick giving us some content, but Linus should definitely close the show. Reason I subscribed was because of Linus good unboxings and quick overviews. SLick should just make his own Channel lol. He has access to many gear that he can compare, do OC tutorials, and what not. But yeah, Linus should close the videos, I'm close to unsubscribing.


You'll be back. His personality is too awesome lol. Even though making a purchase off one of their videos would be illogical.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> You'll be back. His personality is too awesome lol. Even though making a purchase off one of their videos would be illogical.


Yeah, I probably won't unsubscribe. It's always nice to see him unwrap something I'm thinking of buying. Like the 2014 Naga. Just wish he kept slick off the camera lol


----------



## Chickenman

I reckon he should hire this "MSI" girl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvNnv7nh2Es


----------



## Blameless

As anyone gotten a hold of this board yet and done some real testing on it outside of suicide runs and record attempts?

My last 3930k bit the dust and I am seriously considering picking up a 4930k and a new board (I've been waiting more than a year for competent firmware for my UP5, to no avail).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcguru000*
> 
> I think if i was spending this much money on the mobo/ ram (cause i'd wanna fill all those slots lol) and graphics cards (fill dem slots!) then i'd probably be water cooling the **** out of the whole rig anyway...


I've watercooled my Gulftowns and SB-Es in the past, but it never bought me more than 200MHz of usable clock speed, at best (and 100MHz, or under 5%, was more typical). Even with a next to zero maintenance setup (I was very thorough in my cleaning of my loop, and never had growth or corrosion issues even after extended periods of time), the extra labor, higher initial expense, and potentially worse reliability, did not justify the fairly minor benefits. I am not a bencher, and not obsessive about silence.

Ivy-E seems even less likely to benefit from water than SB-E.

As for GPUs, I used to WC my GTX 480s with just GPU blocks (which gave a vastly better relative performance increase than water cooling my CPUs) but even with extra airflow, the stock VRM plate was not able to cope with the increased current draw/heat which resulted in the death of my better card. My current GPUs (7950s, with reference PCBs and coolers) wouldn't be able to get away with just GPU blocks, due to how the stock cooler works. End result in either case is that I would need full cover blocks for reliable high-OCs, which would be nearly 40% of the cost of my current cards. Again, not worth it.

In the end, I don't foresee water cooling any of my personal systems for the foreseeable future. I cannot conceive of a plausible, obtainable, loop that would pass any sort of reasonable cost/value analysis for my uses.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the x79 chipset never actually required the active fan cooling, it was form>function.


The chipset wasn't the only component connected to that heatsink; the VRMs were attached as well, via heatpipe.

I doubt the fan was necessary in most scenarios, but it likely helped if the CPU was under water and there was no draft from a CPU fan to move more air over the VRMs.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickenman*
> 
> I reckon he should hire this "MSI" girl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvNnv7nh2Es


I had to bite my tongue to keep from yelling at my monitor when I saw her grab that processor like that (0:54). OMG.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chickenman*
> 
> I reckon he should hire this "MSI" girl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvNnv7nh2Es
> 
> 
> 
> I had to bite my tongue to keep from yelling at my monitor when I saw her grab that processor like that (0:54). OMG.
Click to expand...

If that's all you have to say you were looking at the wrong parts.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> If that's all you have to say you were looking at the wrong parts.


lol, true

I'd rather see the TastyPC girl (even if I can't get past her accent to understand about half of what she says) though than some ditsy model pretending to know what she's doing. IIRC Linus doesn't like her though (he's just jealous).

Sooooo, has there been any new info about this board? Any hands-on reviews by anyone with an early sample? Still no 'official' confirmation of a release date and sales price other than the hints some Asus rep vaguely wrote in their ROG forum, or the guesstimate/placeholder prices 'subject to change' from a couple places like ncix?

I was figuring we'd have all of the above before it officially goes on sale. Maybe I figured wrong.


----------



## kpoeticg

+1000000000 on the Tasty PC Girl. I LOVE her accent. The Oct 29th release date seems to have been solid since the announcement


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> +1000000000 on the Tasty PC Girl. I LOVE her accent. The Oct 29th release date seems to have been solid since the announcement


its not her speaking


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> its not her speaking


What does that mean? Are you saying her reviews are dubbed over with some1 else's voice?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> What does that mean? Are you saying her reviews are dubbed over with some1 else's voice?


? yes


----------



## Chickenman

Rbby is confused - it isn't her speaking in the MSI video but Tasty PC is the one speaking on her videos.

Tricky


----------



## kpoeticg

Oh, yeah i wasn't saying anything about the MSI video. lol


----------



## Rbby258

yeah the msi video was the only one i saw, but was guessing it wasn't her we was talking about


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> +1000000000 on the Tasty PC Girl. I LOVE her accent. The Oct 29th release date seems to have been solid since the announcement


She's cute and I love the posh British accent but my god she's useless/clueless when I comes to computers. I'd rather her be a random bimbo than someone claiming to be 'knowledgable'.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> She's cute and I love the posh British accent but my god she's useless/clueless when I comes to computers. I'd rather her be a random bimbo than someone claiming to be 'knowledgable'.


The TastyPC girl (Lauren, I think is her name) has put together quite few nice watercooled builds (better than _anything_ I've ever seen Linus do). "useless/clueless" probably aren't the right adjectives.

Seriously: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TFou20hvmA&feature=player_detailpage#t=43

I do like Linus' reviews of stuff I'm interested in, but I don't trust a lot of what he says as he's basically just a pimp for new products any more, and his show with Slick is unwatchably boring imho. The TastyPC girl is much more hands-on, and more quick to point out flaws/problems in stuff she's reviewing - most of which I tend to agree with, which if anything makes me trust her a bit more than most others out there, even if I don't think she's as knowledgeable about everything and even says so herself. The fact that she's pretty cute is just icing.

Not sure how we got so far away from discussing the RIV BE though.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I had to bite my tongue to keep from yelling at my monitor when I saw her grab that processor like that (0:54). OMG.


I avoid gender stating on youtube @ all costs. If I need that kinda imagery in my life, i go into master bedroom w/ the lady.
(if you think thats bad, you should see how i delidded my cpu)

(pewdiepie, perfect example of gender stating)


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> The TastyPC girl (Lauren, I think is her name) has put together quite few nice watercooled builds (better than _anything_ I've ever seen Linus do). "useless/clueless" probably aren't the right adjectives.
> 
> Seriously: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TFou20hvmA&feature=player_detailpage#t=43
> 
> I do like Linus' reviews of stuff I'm interested in, but I don't trust a lot of what he says as he's basically just a pimp for new products any more, and his show with Slick is unwatchably boring imho. The TastyPC girl is much more hands-on, and more quick to point out flaws/problems in stuff she's reviewing - most of which I tend to agree with, which if anything makes me trust her a bit more than most others out there, even if I don't think she's as knowledgeable about everything and even says so herself. The fact that she's pretty cute is just icing.


Too many people have a soft spot for her because she's pretty.

Being able to assemble a water loop doesn't make you knowledgeable of PCs and as for flaws she points out... Her critiques are laughable, pointless and irrelevant most of the time, especially the NZXT H630 review where she claimed it had bad air flow yet never tested the case. She's good for making doing a video about a product range where she reads from the back of the box like the Monsoon compression fittings video but other than that, no, no thanks.


----------



## MeanBruce

hmmmm


----------



## Raghar

Everyone who is showing himself on Youtube doing what these two are doing is pointless. The only girl I seen that looked knowledgeable was that girl on that image in underwear that was saying ready set pink, and was assembling a computer.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Too many people have a soft spot for her because she's pretty.
> 
> Being able to assemble a water loop doesn't make you knowledgeable of PCs and as for flaws she points out... Her critiques are laughable, pointless and irrelevant most of the time, especially the NZXT H630 review where she claimed it had bad air flow yet never tested the case. She's good for making doing a video about a product range where she reads from the back of the box like the Monsoon compression fittings video but other than that, no, no thanks.


Never really come across her videos before but just watched her Impact review. She's doing a pretty good job in my opinion, a damn sight better than a lot of guys out there.

Subscribed


----------



## DiNet

I've seen my mobo ~half a year ago when cleaned my pc.


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> The TastyPC girl (Lauren, I think is her name) has put together quite few nice watercooled builds (better than _anything_ I've ever seen Linus do). "useless/clueless" probably aren't the right adjectives.
> 
> Seriously: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TFou20hvmA&feature=player_detailpage#t=43
> 
> I do like Linus' reviews of stuff I'm interested in, but I don't trust a lot of what he says as he's basically just a pimp for new products any more, and his show with Slick is unwatchably boring imho. The TastyPC girl is much more hands-on, and more quick to point out flaws/problems in stuff she's reviewing - most of which I tend to agree with, which if anything makes me trust her a bit more than most others out there, even if I don't think she's as knowledgeable about everything and even says so herself. The fact that she's pretty cute is just icing.
> 
> Not sure how we got so far away from discussing the RIV BE though.


Mmm, Aluminum and Copper in the same loop.


----------



## kpoeticg

I've seen her around on XtremeSystems Forums a cpl times. She seems to at least have some idea what she's talking about. As far as the reviewers being pimps. They're just making a living. At least Linus has the boring show that doesn't have any sponsors. TTL seems to try to seperate his sponsored stuff from his non-sponsored stuff too. Maybe that's just how i see it though.


----------



## skupples

nothing wrong with sponsorship if the content doesn't change... If you start your video driving up in the free car ford gave you... that's a different story (pewdiepie)


----------



## kpoeticg

I imagine as a reviewer that line gets real thin real quick

Example:
Who's the #1 reviewer that people on OCN look to for watercooling advice?

Do you think he's living anywhere near as comfortable as Linus or TTL?

The best reviewer on the market has to have people from OCN send him fans for his roundups. That says ALOT

But considering I (Like alot of people on OCN) treat all youtube reviews as unboxings anyway. I'd much rather be watching the Tasty PC girl running through the specs. Martins really the only reviewer that I'll actually make a decision based on HIS research


----------



## Killa Cam

how did we get so way ot? anyways, since we're talking about youtube personalities. what ever happened to trubitar? i really liked that dude.


----------



## kpoeticg

^^ That's how we got so way OT =P


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> how did we get so way ot? anyways, since we're talking about youtube personalities. what ever happened to trubitar? i really liked that dude.


Real life problems, apparently he was/is going through a divorce. I also liked his videos and would be quite happy if he came back.


----------



## skupples

I can throw on a fake kiwi voice and start making videos!

"ello! toodayy, Wee will be playing Batta Feeld fou"


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> Mmm, Aluminum and Copper in the same loop.


Where's the aluminum in that loop?
Maybe you're thinking of the maximus VI formula that has an aluminum mobo channel?
Looks to me like she's got a maximus IV board there, and it has a copper channel.

And to try to bring it back to this topic, I'm glad the RIV BE doesn't come with a waterchannel that Asus could screw up like they did with the MVIF.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Where's the aluminum in that loop?
> Maybe you're thinking of the maximus VI formula that has an aluminum mobo channel?
> Looks to me like she's got a maximus IV board there, and it has a copper channel.


gotta love that Asus think tank skill... "OK guys, obviously the un-removable nipples were a bad idea, so on the next one, let's just put g 1/4 threads, but make the channel aluminium."


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, that's pretty epic. Fix one part and ruin the other part. Someday they'll understand =P


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Where's the aluminum in that loop?
> Maybe you're thinking of the maximus VI formula that has an aluminum mobo channel?
> Looks to me like she's got a maximus IV board there, and it has a copper channel.
> 
> And to try to bring it back to this topic, I'm glad the RIV BE doesn't come with a waterchannel that Asus could screw up like they did with the MVIF.


It's actually ASUS Maximus V Formula, but remember it had a copper heat-pipe and a electroplated (silvery) copper water channel. So the video listed the wrong mobo and I kind of brain-farted thinking it was the ASUS Maximus VI Formula.

I do agree, don't care for the ASUS water-blocks, they never seem to get them right and it's better off getting another block anyway.


----------



## AsanteSoul

You think they'll make a water block for this board (Perhaps a silly question, but..you never know..)... either full board, of mosfet? I'm considering a water cooled build soon..and need a great motherboard..it's between this board, the original r4e, or maximus vi extreme


----------



## smoggysky

will this mb run the r9 290x ?
in crossfire?
or tri fire?


----------



## kpoeticg

LOL, well if it doesn't than i don't know what would....

I plan on having 4 290x's in my RIVE BE at some point.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoggysky*
> 
> will this mb run the r9 290x ?
> in crossfire?
> or tri fire?


Any mobo with PCI e 2.0/3.0 Slots will run it just fine ;-)


----------



## kpoeticg

I think it would be a waste of money to buy 290x for a board without 3.0. I know the real world stats of 2.0 vs 3.0 aren't that huge but neither is the difference between 290 and 290x


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> You think they'll make a water block for this board (Perhaps a silly question, but..you never know..)... either full board, of mosfet? I'm considering a water cooled build soon..and need a great motherboard..it's between this board, the original r4e, or maximus vi extreme


EK rep stated "we don't have it yet, but most likely yes" it's a few pages back.(depending on how you sort them)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoggysky*
> 
> will this mb run the r9 290x ?
> in crossfire?
> or tri fire?


yes. This board will handle 4 of them @ 8x8x8x8x
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I think it would be a waste of money to buy 290x for a board without 3.0. I know the real world stats of 2.0 vs 3.0 aren't that huge but neither is the difference between 290 and 290x


If you are inferring that this board does not have 3.0, let me state the obvious. Ivy-Bridge-E (the chip this is designed for) has native 3.0 support, nvidia driver's are now coming with 3.0 support, you can also use a "hack" to force 3.0 support, as has been possible for a long while with previous x79+SB-E combos.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> LOL, well if it doesn't than i don't know what would....
> 
> I plan on having 4 290x's in my RIVE BE at some point.


Well, you could go for a dual-plx x79 motherboard, that would run them in 16x16x16x16x (3.0)


----------



## kpoeticg

Of course i wasn't inferring that this board won't have 3.0









Lanes routed through a PLX Bridge run slower than native PCIE too. I think the RIVE BE has the absolute perfect setup. I CAN'T WAIT!!!

I'd bet money on EK making a block for this in the very very near future. This seems like it's gonna be by far the most popular IB-E board. EVGA still has a while to go before it earns back the trust of enthusiast community


----------



## cookiesowns

You're going to want native PCI-E 3.0 for multi card R9 290X. Since crossfire bridging is now done via the PCI-E BUS. So you want low latency ( no frame lag ) and as much bandwidth as you can. Thus 3 card is probably the maximum I want to run for R9 290X until haswell-e.


----------



## kpoeticg

^^ That's kinda what i was saying with before. Except I'd def still like to fill the 4th slot at some point. AMD cards usually scale alot better than NVIDIA so hopefully 8x/8x/8x/8x will be good enough. I am curious to see if doing it over PCIE changes that though.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> ^^ That's kinda what i was saying with before. Except I'd def still like to fill the 4th slot at some point. AMD cards usually scale alot better than NVIDIA so hopefully 8x/8x/8x/8x will be good enough. I am curious to see if doing it over PCIE changes that though.


Wait isn't it 16x8x8x8x instead of 8x8x8x8x?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Of course i wasn't inferring that this board won't have 3.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanes routed through a PLX Bridge run slower than native PCIE too. I think the RIVE BE has the absolute perfect setup. I CAN'T WAIT!!!
> 
> I'd bet money on EK making a block for this in the very very near future. This seems like it's gonna be by far the most popular IB-E board. EVGA still has a while to go before it earns back the trust of enthusiast community


I have to note that Dark is sold out @ MSRP all over the place (places are now charging 50-100$ above msrp if they have it in stock)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> You're going to want native PCI-E 3.0 for multi card R9 290X. Since crossfire bridging is now done via the PCI-E BUS. So you want low latency ( no frame lag ) and as much bandwidth as you can. Thus 3 card is probably the maximum I want to run for R9 290X until haswell-e.


nub question... What does that mean "they are now doing it over the pcie-bus" Does this mean they have removed the typical sli bridge?

I'm not positive if it's 16x8x8x8x or 8x8x8x8x


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Wait isn't it 16x8x8x8x instead of 8x8x8x8x?


Yeah, u might be right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have to note that Dark is sold out @ MSRP all over the place (places are now charging 50-100$ above msrp if they have it in stock)


Yeah, I'm not saying there's anything wrong with the Dark (I really haven't followed it that much), I know people are buying it but ALOT more people are waiting on the RIVE BE. Alot of people lost trust in EVGA's mobo's over the past few years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> nub question... What does that mean "they are now doing it over the pcie-bus" Does this mean they have removed the typical sli bridge?


Yeah the new AMD cards have no CFX bridge.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have to note that Dark is sold out @ MSRP all over the place (places are now charging 50-100$ above msrp if they have it in stock)
> nub question... What does that mean "they are now doing it over the pcie-bus" Does this mean they have removed the typical sli bridge?
> 
> I'm not positive if it's 16x8x8x8x or 8x8x8x8x


Yes, they remove the typical xfire bridge, it's all going to run through PCIe. I'm almost positive is 16x8x8x8x.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yes, they remove the typical xfire bridge, it's all going to run through PCIe. I'm almost positive is 16x8x8x8x.


That's very interesting, I wonder what the benefits are of this...

As we all know, what goes around comes around. NV like's to play TOP DOG... But what normally happens is, AMD does it first, then if it's successful NV take's the idea, and dumps billions into it to make it their own.


----------



## kpoeticg

It's supposed to help with the framerate issue's they were having with Crossfire


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's very interesting, I wonder what the benefits are of this...


I'm interested to see this as well. We might not see major improvements, but at least we won't need extra hardware(external Bridges).


----------



## cookiesowns

Here's a link about the removal of crossfire bridges.



http://www.anandtech.com/show/2584/3

It's similar to sideport AFAIK.


----------



## Grindhouse

I'm hesitating between the RIVE black edition and the x79 deluxe.

I wonder what they means when they say that the RIVE black edition is ''the ideal companion for a new Ivy Bridge-E'' and have ''Ivy Bridge-E optimized design''. ??? Will it give better overclock result for the 4930k vs the x79 deluxe ?


----------



## kpoeticg

I doubt it. The RIVE BE is just really the upgraded ROG equivalent of the x79 deluxe, or vice versa. There's pretty much always a non-ROG version of all the ROG boards. The ROG boards are just more souped up and have extra options. Like the RIVE BE has 802.11ac wifi and onboard audio. Also the extra PCIe. If you don't care about any of that stuff, or the color difference, you should be fine with the Deluxe. I doubt the RIVE BE will handle the CPU differently than the Deluxe.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grindhouse*
> 
> I'm hesitating between the RIVE black edition and the x79 deluxe.
> 
> I wonder what they means when they say that the RIVE black edition is ''the ideal companion for a new Ivy Bridge-E'' and have ''Ivy Bridge-E optimized design''. ??? Will it give better overclock result for the 4930k vs the x79 deluxe ?


The speculation is it's marketing jargon for "we are selling you a bios"

Yes, I plan to buy one.


----------



## kpoeticg

The BIOS, VRM's, and all other component upgrades are the difference between RIVE and RIVE BE. But I'm pretty sure the Deluxe has all the upgraded components and BIOS too so the main difference is the extra's like wifi, audio, extra PCI, and color


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> The BIOS, VRM's, and all other component upgrades are the difference between RIVE and RIVE BE. But I'm pretty sure the Deluxe has all the upgraded components and BIOS too so the main difference is the extra's like wifi, audio, extra PCI, and color


It's highly doubtful that any of those upgrades will make one ounce of difference in overclocking Ivy-E chips on air/water. Raja himself said on the ROG forums that the only real difference in OC'ing on the RIVE vs the RIVE BE would be for memory since the BE is able to run 3000Mhz+ RAM. Unless you can find the BE within $50 of the regular RIVE I honestly see no reason to buy it.


----------



## kpoeticg

Hrmmm, I'm active in that thread too, i don't remember him saying that. I remember him saying the DRAM was ONE of the upgrades. But the higher frequency has alot to do with the IB-E chips too. I can't see how better VRM's wouldn't help OC'ing.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Hrmmm, I'm active in that thread too, i don't remember him saying that. I remember him saying the DRAM was ONE of the upgrades. But the higher frequency has alot to do with the IB-E chips too. I can't see how better VRM's wouldn't help OC'ing.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Some DRAM tweaks on the R4BE mainly and maybe some PCIe work. Other than that, for raw CPU freq the boards will be about the same on air/water. DRAM clocking for IB-E may favor the BE.

Ivy-E does not consume much current, so the VRM does not get stressed as much as SNB-E.



http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?37184-Official-Rampage-IV-Black-Edition-X79-Thread&p=314160&viewfull=1#post314160

The RIVE is already capable of reaching high clocks with Ivy-E chips, at least as high as they're able to reach on air/water, so upgrading to the Black Edition isn't likely to make any difference in core clocks unless you're using extreme cooling. If you're someone that buys expensive memory for overclocking and benching that will probably be the only advantage you get from buying the Black Edition over the cheaper RIVE.


----------



## kpoeticg

Thanx for grabbing that. I've read through that whole thread like 5 times including like 2 days ago. Dunno why i don't remember him saying that

+1


----------



## zealord

Hi are there any news regarding price, release date ?


----------



## kpoeticg

The release date has been Oct 29th since it was announced. Right now NCIX has it on preorder for $500. That's the closest we have for a price


----------



## SomeDooD

Holy crap $500?!? For a motherboard?!?


----------



## kpoeticg

The RIVE is like $430. How much did you expect the upgraded version to be?


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SomeDooD*
> 
> Holy crap $500?!? For a motherboard?!?


That's what we can expect the Rampage V Extreme to cost next year, and I'm camping out for that muthaboard, gonna be first in line.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Some DRAM tweaks on the R4BE mainly and maybe some PCIe work. Other than that, for raw CPU freq the boards will be about the same on air/water. DRAM clocking for IB-E may favor the BE.
> 
> Ivy-E does not consume much current, so the VRM does not get stressed as much as SNB-E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?37184-Official-Rampage-IV-Black-Edition-X79-Thread&p=314160&viewfull=1#post314160
> 
> The RIVE is already capable of reaching high clocks with Ivy-E chips, at least as high as they're able to reach on air/water, so upgrading to the Black Edition isn't likely to make any difference in core clocks unless you're using extreme cooling. If you're someone that buys expensive memory for overclocking and benching that will probably be the only advantage you get from buying the Black Edition over the cheaper RIVE
> 
> 
> .


People are hoping that asus is holding out on a magical bios that will come with the BE. That is one of BE's allures, the other would be that it's being sold as the "culmination" of the lga2011 socket.

everything in my build is black. it's ugly as hell, but it's still some how the road i led my self down.

Maybe i'll name it the model-T... Like Henry Ford said "you can get it in any color, as long as it's black"


----------



## Arm3nian

RIVE can reach high clocks but you need LN2. RIVE BE might allow high clocks on air/water, which currently aren't very common. And RIVE BE can have memory at 4200mhz+

*talking about ivy-e


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> RIVE can reach high clocks but you need LN2. RIVE BE might allow high clocks on air/water, which currently aren't very common. And RIVE BE can have memory at 4200mhz+
> 
> *talking about ivy-e


It's a matter of CPU's, not the board. I have a build running 4.8 on a 4930K on water just fine with 1.4V.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> It's a matter of CPU's, not the board. I have a build running 4.8 on a 4930K on water just fine with 1.4V.


Boards do matter. Why is RIVE the best overclocker and not something else. Bios also matters with stability.

And that just means you have a good CPU. Most can't get past 4.6 without instant bsod after a certain voltage. You're not at that certain voltage because your processor allows you to get past 4.6 without a high voltage. If you're at 4.8 at 1.4 then you have lots of room for more volts, but I doubt you are going to have any luck getting past 4.8 at a reasonable voltage.

In conclusion there has to be another underlying factor beside silicon lottery, if you feed more volts you should be able to get to higher clock, not exactly the case currently.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Boards do matter. Why is RIVE the best overclocker and not something else. Bios also matters with stability.
> 
> And that just means you have a good CPU. Most can't get past 4.6 without instant bsod after a certain voltage. You're not at that certain voltage because your processor allows you to get past 4.6 without a high voltage. If you're at 4.8 at 1.4 then you have lots of room for more volts, but I doubt you are going to have any luck getting past 4.8 at a reasonable voltage.
> 
> In conclusion there has to be another underlying factor beside silicon lottery, if you feed more volts you should be able to get to higher clock, not exactly the case currently.


If you ask EVGA is it's all about that bios... Dark either came out in limited quantities, or is doing very well. It's sold out @ MSRP all over the place (people now charging 450 and up)


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If you ask EVGA is it's all about that bios... Dark either came out in limited quantities, or is doing very well. It's sold out @ MSRP all over the place (people now charging 450 and up)


If people claim the board and bios have nothing to do with overclocking potential, then we might as well close this thread because there is no point to pay extra for a board that performs the same. Are people going to pay $200 for a $20 audio chip and wifi? Probably not.

If RIVE BE comes out and features a new bios, and has the same oc potential as current products, then I take back what I said. But for now, high overclocks coming from RIVE BE are evidence.


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> It's a matter of CPU's, not the board. I have a build running 4.8 on a 4930K on water just fine with 1.4V.


I ran my 3570k at 4.7 @1.35v, it died after a month, extremely suddenly. Ran fine, no BSOD, 70c max temp with linpick then kaput. The replacement sucks, 4.4 @ 1.4v, I just run stock now. I hope you have better luck than I did.


----------



## skupples

It's a combination of all these things. Bios, Board, CPU...

Iv'e had my 3570k @ 4.7 plus since day one. My 2500k how ever, is slowly but surely dying, 100hz a month.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> I ran my 3570k at 4.7 @1.35v, it died after a month, extremely suddenly. Ran fine, no BSOD, 70c max temp with linpick then kaput. The replacement sucks, 4.4 @ 1.4v, I just run stock now. I hope you have better luck than I did.


I'm not running the 4.8 settings daily, it's only for bench, pushing towards 5.0 shortly








4.6 @ 1.29V, I'm happy with that.

It's a combination of things yes, however if you're hitting at wall at 4.4 say 1.4V you're not going to do any better on the BE, that's a given. I'm sure I can push for more on the black edition, but it's not necessary.

BIOS will mature on RIVE soon, like how the X79-Deluxe BIOS helped lower voltage just very slightly vs the initial BIOS. First chip within same batch on RIVE did 4.3 @ 1.23V, but it hit a wall at 4.4 w/ 1.375V This chip within that same batch is doing 4.6 @ 1.29V and needs 1.375V to push 4.8. Same board, same cooling, same RAM, only different chip.

Do you blame board or the chip? I lean towards the Chip.

Only other reason to get the black edition is the sound circuitry and the new memory signal enhancements.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> I ran my 3570k at 4.7 @1.35v, it died after a month, extremely suddenly. Ran fine, no BSOD, 70c max temp with linpick then kaput. The replacement sucks, 4.4 @ 1.4v, I just run stock now. I hope you have better luck than I did.


What's that got to do with the price of fish?

I had a 3820 running at 5050mhz and 1.49v 24/7 for 6 months and it was fine and have a 4770K running 4600mhz at 1.46v 24/7 and have since Haswel dropped, it's fine and numerous other CPUs like a 2700K and 3930Ks running +5000mhz with +1.45v. Some guys can run high voltage for ages with no dramas and some no time at all and have a lot of issues but most often voltage isn't the cause of failure, either bad luck or temps.

I seriously doubt you running your CPU at 1.35v was you fault at all, that voltage isn't very high, so I wouldn't worry about that kind of stuff as long as your temps are in check. Not 100deg under load in prime95 with a H100i but real watercooling and sub 60deg under load.

I'm not so sure about the BE edition. I hope it yields some improvements but I'm skeptical if the board will make enough of a difference.


----------



## skupples

sooo.... Does supreme FX have any effect on a USB powered wireless headset?


----------



## Grindhouse

Btw, i'm wondering, should i go for 8gb (4 x 2gb) or 16gb (4 x 4gb) for the memory ?

Is it easier to overclock the CPU with 8gb vs 16gb ? Or is it irrevelant ?


----------



## Vrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> sooo.... Does supreme FX have any effect on a USB powered wireless headset?


USB would be digital so I would believe not. Onboard sound only affects analog connections I believe.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> sooo.... Does supreme FX have any effect on a USB powered wireless headset?


No, onboard audio only works with analog headsets.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> No, onboard audio only works with analog headsets.


Figured it was something along those lines, seeing as audio quality is the same no matter what I plug it into. I guess that means the audio processing is going on inside the thumb stick. I may have to sell this (back from RMA) Vengeance 2000 Headset, and invest in some 5.1 or higher surround.









+1 for answers, thx!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Figured it was something along those lines, seeing as audio quality is the same no matter what I plug it into. I guess that means the audio processing is going on inside the thumb stick. I may have to sell this (back from RMA) Vengeance 2000 Headset, and invest in some 5.1 or higher surround.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 for answers, thx!


If you have the budget, don't get a "gaming" or "surround" headset. surround on headphones is a gimmick in most cases as headphones only have 2 drivers. so every headset is a surround headset, you just have to use the right software like razer surround. even supreme fx has surround build in I believe.

Anyway, were are going off-topic, I suggest you go over to ocn's audio section. There a thread there called "ocn's recommended audio products" or something along those lines. And if they can't help you there, there's always Head-Fi, that's a forum dedicated to audio.

Edit: And thx for the rep btw.


----------



## skupples

I meant a legit 5.1 system. Amplifier and all. Thx, i'll go check it out.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I meant a legit 5.1 system. Amplifier and all. Thx, i'll go check it out.


This is what I use, haven't used headphones since 2005. Started w/ a Logitech 5.1 then moved over to a home theater system ( Sony mainly cuz it was on sale ) If you've got at least 500W spread out you'll have a decent sound system for your room. I personally love it especially w/ my optical out on my motherboard. Just make sure to explore the actual surround options on it.

As far as The ASUS BE goes, any new updates or we still dead set on the 29th? Haven't checked new egg in a couple days either.


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> What's that got to do with the price of fish?


same microarchitecture, higher volts. I guess I'm not supposed to remark on other people's overclocks on overclock.net


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> I'm not running the 4.8 settings daily, it's only for bench, pushing towards 5.0 shortly wink.gif 4.6 @ 1.29V, I'm happy with that.


That clarifies things nicely, you have a great chip.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grindhouse*
> 
> Btw, i'm wondering, should i go for 8gb (4 x 2gb) or 16gb (4 x 4gb) for the memory ?
> 
> Is it easier to overclock the CPU with 8gb vs 16gb ? Or is it irrevelant ?


Don't waste your ram slots, buy 8 GB DIMMs.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> If you have the budget, don't get a "gaming" or "surround" headset. surround on headphones is a gimmick in most cases as headphones only have 2 drivers. so every headset is a surround headset, you just have to use the right software like razer surround. even supreme fx has surround build in I believe.
> 
> Anyway, were are going off-topic, I suggest you go over to ocn's audio section. There a thread there called "ocn's recommended audio products" or something along those lines. And if they can't help you there, there's always Head-Fi, that's a forum dedicated to audio.
> 
> Edit: And thx for the rep btw.


I went to headfi and started with the AD700's then got 2 HEIR AUDIO CIEM'S the 8.A's and 6.A's Desk amp, portable amp DAP etc.
It is as awesome as computer stuff!!! and at least as expensive. BUT you can combine both hobbies like I did!!!


----------



## kzinti1

I sure will be glad when the BE gets here. I've a NIB i7-4930K I'm holding back on installing just for the new board.
I really don't care what the next generation holds. All I know is that I want the RIVE-BE.
It just ain't the least bit fair having to wait for some game I'll never even install to come out, before this board can go to market.
One of the most stupid of ASUS' decisions.


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm pretty sure the AC Black Flag delay isn't gonna have any impact on the release date. Unless i missed some info, Asus hasn't said anything about not releasing it on Oct 29th


----------



## SIRRRUS

They have already announced that the PC release date for AC4 was moved to November 19, 2013. Revelations was only one month but the others were 3-4 months late. It is possible they'll push it back further.

I used to think it was for the purpose of cleaning up graphics and such for PC but considering that Nov 19 is right about the same release date of the Xbone and PS4 versions, maybe they're trying to subliminally steer people towards the console version to avoid piracy. (See what I did there?)

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-09-30-assassins-creed-4-black-flag-pc-release-date-confirmed

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assassin's_Creed_IV:_Black_Flag


----------



## skupples

ASUS will not delay hardware just because some silly game has been delayed. This same thing happened with AC3. How ever, Asus does have the AC4 boxes printed & ready to go for when the game does release.

Asus would get flamed off the internet if they delayed hardware just because of a game most purchasers wont even play.


----------



## kpoeticg

Either that or they'll just include the download codes for Steam


----------



## CoolRonZ

wow loving the armor covering the usb/output devices, never realized how fugly my RIVE was til i noticed this, now im bugged... lol


----------



## Raghar

??? Actually they are cute because they have these metal things. It's part of the mainboard. They should however black anodize that IO shield, and create some holes for better airflow. I have this case and it somehow breaks it's back looks and feel.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Either that or they'll just include the download codes for Steam


That too... I always forget that games rarely come on CD's these days.


----------



## Dantrax

I'm waiting for the Haswell-E chips with 2011 socket refresh & X99 chipset. I'm not buying an under-clocking Ivy-E CPU or an X79 mobo refresh for $500 est. I hope Asus uses this mobo as a template for their 2011 socket refresh & X99 chipsets, because I do like the features on the black edition mobo.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dantrax*
> 
> I'm waiting for the Haswell-E chips with 2011 socket refresh & X99 chipset. I'm not buying an under-clocking Ivy-E CPU or an X79 mobo refresh for $500 est. I hope Asus uses this mobo as a template for their 2011 socket refresh & X99 chipsets, because I do like the features on the black edition mobo.


How and why would you buy an 'under-clocking' IBE CPU? They don't have their maximum possible overclock listed on the box.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> How and why would you buy an 'under-clocking' IBE CPU? They don't have their maximum possible overclock listed on the box.


I think he meant under performing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dantrax*
> 
> I'm waiting for the Haswell-E chips with 2011 socket refresh & X99 chipset. I'm not buying an under-clocking Ivy-E CPU or an X79 mobo refresh for $500 est. I hope Asus uses this mobo as a template for their 2011 socket refresh & X99 chipsets, because I do like the features on the black edition mobo.


You might as well wait for broadwell-E then.


----------



## Raghar

Well, HW-E would be similar what can be said about Ranma 1/2. Hot, hot, HOT. VRM on die does that.


----------



## TormenteD

Let's all just wait for Skylake-E.. srsly what's with these nonsensical statements. What makes you even think future 2011 CPUs will be a "better deal"? Pass me that crystal ball of yours...


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TormenteD*
> 
> Let's all just wait for Skylake-E.. srsly what's with these nonsensical statements. What makes you even think future 2011 CPUs will be a "better deal"? Pass me that crystal ball of yours...


Not a better deal but a better performance step. IB-e brought a lot of power savings but to those who wanted a step up from our oc 3930/3960s are receiving a tremendous letdown. Not only does ivy bring a mere 150 MHz performance advantage (not actual clock, but a 4.55 3930 =~ 4.4 ib-e) but the much touted IMC is a huge letdown as well ad oc potential.

I was for sure planning on 3 to bin but after seeing all the final results, there is no reason for those looking for more performance to move to ib-e.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TormenteD*
> 
> What makes you even think future 2011 CPUs will be a "better deal"? Pass me that crystal ball of yours...


To be fair, the simple fact that the core count of desktop parts will be increasing, while prices are likely to remain comparable, suggests a better deal.

Chances are that if you can make use of six cores, you can make use of eight.

No crystal ball needed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Not a better deal but a better performance step. IB-e brought a lot of power savings but to those who wanted a step up from our oc 3930/3960s are receiving a tremendous letdown. Not only does ivy bring a mere 150 MHz performance advantage (not actual clock, but a 4.55 3930 =~ 4.4 ib-e) but the much touted IMC is a huge letdown as well ad oc potential.
> 
> I was for sure planning on 3 to bin but after seeing all the final results, there is no reason for those looking for more performance to move to ib-e.


Even if there was no IPC or clock speed improvement, an eight-core Intel part with an unlocked multiplier for sub-600 dollars would be very tempting.


----------



## cookiesowns

I'll just leave this here..

http://ark.intel.com/products/77912/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-1680-v2-25M-Cache-3_00-GHz

PS: Previous E5-1600 V1 chips were multi unlocked. They also have IMC and PCI-E controller from Ivybridge-EP

Not sure why people are hating on ivy-e. The wattage savings are incredible. 4.6 @ 1.29V pulling no more than 150Watts? ( CPU alone ) is amazing.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Not a better deal but a better performance step. IB-e brought a lot of power savings but to those who wanted a step up from our oc 3930/3960s are receiving a tremendous letdown. Not only does ivy bring a mere 150 MHz performance advantage (not actual clock, but a 4.55 3930 =~ 4.4 ib-e) but the much touted IMC is a huge letdown as well ad oc potential.
> 
> I was for sure planning on 3 to bin but after seeing all the final results, there is no reason for those looking for more performance to move to ib-e.


This is exactly the conclusion I have arrived at. I will happily be staying with both of my 3930ks for now.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> This is exactly the conclusion I have arrived at. I will happily be staying with both of my 3930ks for now.


I have decided to rely on the E-bay Gods to tell me if I should go with 3930k, or 4930k. Dropped bids on 3 3930k's... If i win all three, well i'll just pick the best and sell the rest... If I win none of them, i'll just take the 4930k. Found a 600$ 3970x, but the guy was unwilling to ship to the "evil US" as he called it in his return response.
















Hopefully I wont have any issues with my 32gigs of 2400 tridentX


----------



## nigel

well it's a sexy motherboard ill give it that.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well my situation is, I bought my chassis at Haswell launch and started modding for a Haswell build. Decided to skip Haswell and wait out IB-E. Then decided to keep waiting for RIVE BE and r9 290x. So i've recently made the decision that IB-E surpassed everybody's expectations and will be completely worth the wait. The same goes for RIVE BE. Everything about it is perfect. And thank god that BIOS that's being released with it is gonna allow 5.0+ OC's without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Not a better deal but a better performance step. IB-e brought a lot of power savings but to those who wanted a step up from our oc 3930/3960s are receiving a tremendous letdown. Not only does ivy bring a mere 150 MHz performance advantage (not actual clock, but a 4.55 3930 =~ 4.4 ib-e) but the much touted IMC is a huge letdown as well ad oc potential.
> 
> I was for sure planning on 3 to bin but after seeing all the final results, there is no reason for those looking for more performance to move to ib-e.


The ipc improvements are similar to sandy to ivy to haswell, if you were expecting more then you were surely going to be dissapointed. Upgrading from a 2600k to a 3770k is almost the same as upgrading from sandy-e to ivy-e. We didn't get much overclockability from sandy to ivy.

The deciding factor will be how well ivy-e overclocks with the rive be and its bios, if it overclocks quite well, then it will be a decent improvement.


----------



## carlhil2

Do you guys think that i can get a good overclock with the new Asus X79 Deluxe pushing a 4930k? there is no way i could afford the BE........


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Do you guys think that i can get a good overclock with the new Asus X79 Deluxe pushing a 4930k? there is no way i could afford the BE........


Currently the majority of chips reach the same clock, with a few exceptions. BE might change this, but nobody really knows. Hopefully it will.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Do you guys think that i can get a good overclock with the new Asus X79 Deluxe pushing a 4930k? there is no way i could afford the BE........


X79-Deluxe works just fine. In fact, I find it easier to OC on than RIVE. Specifically tweaking VTT and VCCSA voltages. Much easier to Dial in.


----------



## TormenteD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Not a better deal but a better performance step. IB-e brought a lot of power savings but to those who wanted a step up from our oc 3930/3960s are receiving a tremendous letdown. Not only does ivy bring a mere 150 MHz performance advantage (not actual clock, but a 4.55 3930 =~ 4.4 ib-e) but the much touted IMC is a huge letdown as well ad oc potential.
> 
> I was for sure planning on 3 to bin but after seeing all the final results, there is no reason for those looking for more performance to move to ib-e.


Yes but this waiting mentality makes no sense. You either need/want X79 now or you don't. If you can wait then I guess you don't need a 2011 in the first place.
With that said, it sure as hell isn't worth upgrading to from Sandy-E, maybe not even from X58.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TormenteD*
> 
> Yes but this waiting mentality makes no sense. You either need/want X79 now or you don't. If you can wait then I guess you don't need a 2011 in the first place.
> With that said, it sure as hell isn't worth upgrading to from Sandy-E, maybe not even from X58.


I'm upgrading for a few reasons from x58 I have a 980x gonna grab the 4960x, mainly to get away from the tri channel, and make use of dual/quad as well as the power consumption. Performance wise I'm sure I'll notice around a good 30% given all the increments. That + more RAM support. PCI Lanes wise though iirc IB-E is 48 vs 40 on X58 correct? I'm seeing mixed results when I do a search to clarify. Some say 48 lanes some say 40.

That + 3.0 regardless of what people say about it not being fully utilized it still uses somewhat more than 2.0 so that's a gain when using tri SLI or higher in my book. By the time PCI-E 5.0 Comes out we'll probably have started to saturate 3.0 fully to where 4.0 will be as 3.0 is now w/ current cards.

I'm curious though about the onboard audio / sound, I'm guessing they'll both use 1 lane each if not 4x for the entire block but if you disable them in the bios would that free up the lanes or ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TormenteD*
> 
> Yes but this waiting mentality makes no sense. You either need/want X79 now or you don't. If you can wait then I guess you don't need a 2011 in the first place.
> With that said, it sure as hell isn't worth upgrading to from Sandy-E, maybe not even from X58.


Normally I would agree with you, but being that this will be the pinnacle/culmination of the x79 chipset, I think the one month wait was/will be well worth it. Even if I end up sticking an SB-E in it.


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SomeDooD*
> 
> Holy crap $500?!? For a motherboard?!?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what we can expect the Rampage V Extreme to cost next year, and I'm camping out for that muthaboard, gonna be first in line.
Click to expand...

Camping out for a motherboard...?? wuttt


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> That's what we can expect the Rampage V Extreme to cost next year, and I'm camping out for that muthaboard, gonna be first in line.


camps out for motherboard

cant spell motherboard


----------



## skupples

Where do you live where you can actually camp out for new hardware? I live in a billionaire's city, and it took 3930k 6 months to show up on shelves.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I got a performance tuning plan for my chip, but wont Have the cash for this board til Mid November. :-( FudgeMyLIfe!


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> That's what we can expect the Rampage V Extreme to cost next year, and I'm camping out for that muthaboard, gonna be first in line.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> camps out for motherboard
> 
> cant spell motherboard


That's cuz its not just any motherboard...its *the* muthaboard!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> That's cuz its not just any motherboard...its *the* muthaboard!


This worries me, if people are camping out for this board, I'm gonna have to sell my moms eyeball to buy it before they sell out.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> This worries me, if people are camping out for this board, I'm gonna have to sell my moms eyeball to buy it before they sell out.


Just spam refresh at 11:59pm PST on october 28th.
Works for me


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> This worries me, if people are camping out for this board, I'm gonna have to sell my moms eyeball to buy it before they sell out.


You'll get better bids for that eyeball if you put it up before Halloween. I'm just sayin' ;-)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> You'll get better bids for that eyeball if you put it up before Halloween. I'm just sayin' ;-)


If I sell my current board, I might just have enough. Either way that eyeball is on craigslist right now lol


----------



## skupples

I guess it depends on how many they print out @ the start, It's been along time since iv'e seen a mobo shortage @ launch.


----------



## TormenteD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Normally I would agree with you, but being that this will be the pinnacle/culmination of the x79 chipset, I think the one month wait was/will be well worth it. Even if I end up sticking an SB-E in it.


Oh no worries I'm with you on that one. It would make no sense to buy any X79 motherboard before BE release. Same goes for anyone in the market for a new GPU, it would be foolish not to wait for 290X release.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I guess it depends on how many they print out @ the start, It's been along time since iv'e seen a mobo shortage @ launch.


I seen quite bad X79-DELUXE shortage here. It's fine now. But well, I wonder when it would arrive here. And I also see somehow suspicions shortages of 79-PRO and RIVE. Either they don't want to stock too many, or...


----------



## skupples

I guess i'll be newegg spamming... Though, they haven't even listed the board yet as "coming soon" which makes me kinda sad, hopefully it hit's on the day we have been told.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Latest ETA from Overclockers UK:-

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-587-AS&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=2174


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Latest ETA from Overclockers UK:-
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-587-AS&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=2174


That doesn't make any sense, that date has come and gone. Oh wait, do you guy's do it different over there? Day/month/year?

ouch, that's an EXTRA 10 DAYS from the original date of 10/29/13. I'm getting tired of waiting on this beast.

would be nice if Asus could confirm a date for us @ this point, being that it's only a few weeks out now.

x79 deluxe is still sold out on newegg. =(

Tigerdirect sure has fallen off since the CompUSA acquisition. Maybe i'll just grab a ASUS P9X79-E WS


----------



## kpoeticg

Hasn't Oct 29th been the official date since it was announced?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Hasn't Oct 29th been the official date since it was announced?


Oct 29th was the assumed release date since asus posted the hype machine.

I believe the oct 29th date was taken from OC.UK, which as now pushed it back ~ 10 day's. I'm going to hope that's just typical UK delay. USA normally get's the stuff first. (excluding asia) either way, it's just another week. X79 deluxe & EVGA Dark are both sold out everywhere @ MSRP from what I can tell, so it's not like I could get a refresher from anywhere else any earlier.


----------



## kpoeticg

LOL, guess I've heard and said that date so many times my brain convinced itself that it came straight from Asus


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Maybe i'll just grab a ASUS P9X79-E WS


The VRMs on the WS boards are terrible, you can't get a proper clock on them.


----------



## s0up2up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Oct 29th was the assumed release date since asus posted the hype machine.
> 
> I believe the oct 29th date was taken from OC.UK, which as now pushed it back ~ 10 day's. I'm going to hope that's just typical UK delay. USA normally get's the stuff first. (excluding asia) either way, it's just another week. X79 deluxe & EVGA Dark are both sold out everywhere @ MSRP from what I can tell, so it's not like I could get a refresher from anywhere else any earlier.


As the poster of this 29/10/2013 date, I should probably chime up.

The date was taken from a RoG rep from their forums. But since then nothing has been confirmed through 'official' channels. So I guess that was the deadline and then they just decided to push it back for what ever reason they had.

I need a board so I can keep modifying my TJ07... Need to make sure all the cables fit in inverted ATX... Silly ASUS.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well it's still the 16th. Is there any reason to assume they pushed it back other than the lack of info?


----------



## OverclockerFox

So will my LGA 2011 adapter kit for the Noctua NH-D14 work with the board? Or would I have to get an SE2011 NH-D14?


----------



## kpoeticg

Still the same socket. I know Big Air Cooler's tend to get in the way on alot of boards. But the LGA2011 part is still gonna be the same.


----------



## skupples

I'm pretty sure if we went back a few pages we would see that OC.UK has had that new date up for awhile, actually.

I now have everything I need to put my phase 1 900D together(as of this coming satuday)... ACCEPT A MOTHERBOARD... I would buy the vanilla rive, if i didn't think the price was going to drop by 40-50$ when the BE hits. Owellz, just gives me more time to re-inflate my toy's bank account.

EVGA Dark is sold out everywhere @ MSRP, people are now trying to get 450+ for it... Same goes for the X79 golden deluxe.


----------



## kpoeticg

Don't get a RIVE right before the BE launch. I ate a 15% restocking fee on my RIVE when this was announced. The RIVE BE a.k.a Maximus VI RIVE will be worth the wait. I'm doing a fairly involved mod/build myself that would be alot easier for me to figure out measurements if i had my mobo too. I'm pretty sure any release date change that might happen would only be a matter of days, not weeks (obviously that's a 100% Assumption)
If you're gonna buy Top-Of-The-Line hardware for an EOL chipset, might as well get the most possible bang for your (soon to be outdated) buck


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm pretty sure if we went back a few pages we would see that OC.UK has had that new date up for awhile, actually.
> 
> I now have everything I need to put my phase 1 900D together(as of this coming satuday)... ACCEPT A MOTHERBOARD... I would buy the vanilla rive, if i didn't think the price was going to drop by 40-50$ when the BE hits. Owellz, just gives me more time to re-inflate my toy's bank account.
> 
> EVGA Dark is sold out everywhere @ MSRP, people are now trying to get 450+ for it... Same goes for the X79 golden deluxe.


There was an open Box RIVE on the micro center by me for 235. I would have gotten it for you if I knew you were interested. They also have the Dark and new Deluxe board. And will price match newegg and tiger direct.


----------



## kpoeticg

Damn, $235 isn't bad for a RIVE to hold you over for the time being.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Damn, $235 isn't bad for a RIVE to hold you over for the time being.


You guys told me to pass on the deal :-( lol


----------



## kpoeticg

Well, for $235, you could make 100% of your money back selling it on the OCN marketplace. I wouldn't recommend doing that if you were planning on keeping it. But for some1 looking for a 2-3 week placeholder that doesn't mind the hassle of putting it back up for sale when the BE gets released, it's a different story.

I personally wouldn't be interested. I LOST a 15% restocking fee to wait for the RIVE BE. Depends on the person. It's a good price nonetheless =P


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well, for $235, you could make 100% of your money back selling it on the OCN marketplace. I wouldn't recommend doing that if you were planning on keeping it. But for some1 looking for a 2-3 week placeholder that doesn't mind the hassle of putting it back up for sale when the BE gets released, it's a different story.
> 
> I personally wouldn't be interested. I LOST a 15% restocking fee to wait for the RIVE BE. Depends on the person. It's a good price nonetheless =P


That's exactly what I should have done. I'm gonna shoot myself in the foot, lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> That's exactly what I should have done. I'm gonna shoot myself in the foot, lol


=P

I'm hoping I can reflip ithis 3930k (new) if I end up not being happy with it... I would buy a RIVE for 325 alll day, then get the waterblocks & still come in under 500$!

OCN>Tom's. One more riffraff gone!


----------



## skupples

new article, in dutch, must use translator

Confirmed, some time in November. Still coming w/ AC999 @ launch.


----------



## erayser

It's nice to know they have box printed up. I'm still hoping for end of October.


----------



## mark3510

That mobo is sooo bad ass.


----------



## Aftermath2006

this mobo has my 900d build on total freeze right now driving me nuts lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> It's nice to know they have box printed up. I'm still hoping for end of October.


I'm hoping too, just going off of what asus supposedly told nl.hardware.info

The last time I hoped for something all I got was a over priced heal.... nvm.
Quote:


> The Rampage IV Black Edition will land in stores in November. A price ASUS could not report, it is clear that the board is bundled with Assassins Creed IV.


An obvious typo, the number stay's the same in dutch mode as well..
Quote:


> The motherboard product managers let us also know that it will be, "hopefully for a price below $ 149."


That must actually be a 5, as 149 dutch is ~200 USD.

I'm board, think i'm going to try and kill my 3570k.


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> new article, in dutch, must use translator
> 
> Confirmed, some time in November. Still coming w/ AC999 @ launch.


Does it say Black Flag underneath Assassin's Creed IV in a really dark font?


----------



## Heracles

Well TTL from OC3D has the R4EBE already, so review coming soon?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> Does it say Black Flag underneath Assassin's Creed IV in a really dark font?


All I see Is "ACIV" No words saying blackflag... Why?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> Well TTL from OC3D has the R4EBE already, so review coming soon?


It's been in some peoples hands for awhile, already set some ram clock records with it n such... Since it only hast 2-3 weeks till launch, I would guess the reviews will be releasing rather soon. Now EK just needs to tell us when we are getting vrm blocks for it. The "shroud/cooler" scares me for waterblock type reasons, but i'm sure all will be ok.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> this mobo has my 900d build on total freeze right now driving me nuts lol


Same... I literally have everything, besides this, and possibly a second fully modular power supply... Still deciding on if I will recycle my old octopus.

My 900D is currently 100% disassembled, taking up a 6 foot table & a massive shelving unit.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> new article, in dutch, must use translator
> 
> Confirmed, some time in November. Still coming w/ AC999 @ launch.


So the Oct 29 release is a no go?
Might be a good thing cause I just dropped a bit if cash for water cooling and don't wanna miss out from catching the first wave of Boards.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> All I see Is "ACIV" No words saying blackflag... Why?
> It's been in some peoples hands for awhile, already set some ram clock records with it n such... Since it only hast 2-3 weeks till launch, I would guess the reviews will be releasing rather soon. Now EK just needs to tell us when we are getting vrm blocks for it. The "shroud/cooler" scares me for waterblock type reasons, but i'm sure all will be ok.


Anyone confirmed if the shroud over the IO ports comes away when you take the heatsinks off because it looks like it could. Is most probably attached the same way at the X79 Sabertooth which I think was glued on. Don't remember seeing any way to take it off mine.

Hope you can take republic of gamers plaque off and isn't cooling anything that needs it, shouldn't be anything under there that really needs cooling.


----------



## cdoublejj

if it's so ultimate how come i can't use my Xonar D1 which is superior to the PCIe version? asus has been making more and more mobos i can't use any more.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> The VRMs on the WS boards are terrible, you can't get a proper clock on them.


Did you have air flow over the VRM on yours?

The P9X79-E WS looks to have the same CPU VRM as the P9X79 WS and my P9X79 WS clocked my most power hungry 3930k higher than any other LGA-2011 board I've used.

Admittedly, they probably wouldn't be sufficient for maximum sub-ambient overclocks, but that hardly implies "terrible".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> if it's so ultimate how come i can't use my Xonar D1 which is superior to the PCIe version? asus has been making more and more mobos i can't use any more.


Get a PCI-E 1x to PCI adapter card.


----------



## s0up2up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> So the Oct 29 release is a no go?
> Might be a good thing cause I just dropped a bit if cash for water cooling and don't wanna miss out from catching the first wave of Boards.


It seems like it doesn't it? This is really starting to annoy me... With this and the wait-central that the R9 290X's are becoming... Getting a touch fustrated.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> if it's so ultimate how come i can't use my Xonar D1 which is superior to the PCIe version? asus has been making more and more mobos i can't use any more.


PCI is a dying standard, the only reason it's still around on the x79 chipset is because x79 dates back to 2010.
Guranteed that x79's successor won't have PCI natively compatible. Also when was the last time an expansion card released for PCI? Years I would guess


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> Also when was the last time an expansion card released for PCI? Years I would guess


There are still PCI expansion cards.

Also, a significant portion of sound controllers are still native PCI, even if many of them use bridge chips. This is more of a reflection of the utter stagnation of PC audio than anything, but still.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> There are still PCI expansion cards.
> 
> Also, a significant portion of sound controllers are still native PCI, even if many of them use bridge chips. This is more of a reflection of the utter stagnation of PC audio than anything, but still.


There is a difference between still having PCI expansion cards and new PCI cards being released. That last part about bridge chips I am not to sure so I can't comment


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> There are still PCI expansion cards.
> 
> Also, a significant portion of sound controllers are still native PCI, even if many of them use bridge chips. This is more of a reflection of the utter stagnation of PC audio than anything, but still.


There is a difference between still having PCI expansion cards and new PCI cards being released. That last part about bridge chips I am not to sure so I can't comment


----------



## chimaychanga

EVGA X79 Dark or ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Black Edition









I wonder if ASUS will have similar bios issues as the EVGA dark...


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> EVGA X79 Dark or ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Black Edition headscratch.gif
> 
> I wonder if ASUS will have similar bios issues as the EVGA dark...


I haven't heard about bios issues on the new x79 deluxe, I could be wrong. EVGA's kind of been off the high end board market for a while, and after my x79 FTW fiasco, I'd buy Asus 7 days a week. It's easy for me, I'm going for the follow up to the current best x79 motherboard the RIVE.


----------



## chimaychanga

head over to the EVGA forum and you will see.. but it looks like their latest bios release stables it out.
http://forums.evga.com/tt.aspx?forumid=78


----------



## tSgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chimaychanga*
> 
> head over to the EVGA forum and you will see.. but it looks like their latest bios release stables it out.
> http://forums.evga.com/tt.aspx?forumid=78


I've been using the X79 Dark for Ln2 bench, tested every bios possible and it's working perfect for me (3930k) but it seem's like Ivy-Bridge E have some issues on this board. Kinda weird


----------



## Redshift 91

The Black Edition bios will inherit some data from the other 2 workstation x79 boards they just released, they'll have a lot more data than EVGA. Whether or not the Dark is stable, Asus has history on it's side, both with my satisfaction as a customer and with x79 market dominance for the last 2 years. If I'm trusting $3600 in hardware to a board, it'll be Asus, not EVGA. I'd buy a RIVE before I'd consider another EVGA motherboard.


----------



## chimaychanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tSgt*
> 
> I've been using the X79 Dark for Ln2 bench, tested every bios possible and it's working perfect for me (3930k) but it seem's like Ivy-Bridge E have some issues on this board. Kinda weird


well ill be getting the 4930k and thats why im not sure which one to get


----------



## chimaychanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> The Black Edition bios will inherit some data from the other 2 workstation x79 boards they just released, they'll have a lot more data than EVGA. Whether or not the Dark is stable, Asus has history on it's side, both with my satisfaction as a customer and with x79 market dominance for the last 2 years. If I'm trusting $3600 in hardware to a board, it'll be Asus, not EVGA. I'd buy a RIVE before I'd consider another EVGA motherboard.


ive been very happy with my evga x58 classified up until now

but as for EK waterblocks.. asus takes the win for me


----------



## Redshift 91

From What I recall, x58 was the last time EVGA knew how to make a proper high performance board. I just can't give them the benefit of a doubt so soon after being snubbed, if the Dark becomes the next x58 classified, and they keep that up until Broadwell, maybe I'll give them a try again. I refuse to be beta testing XMP profiles on a platform that's been launched for weeks e.g. the 2.07 thread.

TTL had a similar issue with the MVIE and he chewed the board out for ages. Asus shouldn't repeat this because of their new x79 deluxe boards running their new VRM already on the market, it has a very similar VRM to the Maximus VI series, and it's the main improvement on the RIVBE.

The RVIE has been heralded by pretty much every hardware reviewer as the definitive x79 board for all of 2011, 2012 and 2013, the BE should only continue this. EVGA's x79 SLi, FTW, Classified were pretty much the worst, and the reviews back it up (including my own experience).


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> So the Oct 29 release is a no go?
> Might be a good thing cause I just dropped a bit if cash for water cooling and don't wanna miss out from catching the first wave of Boards.


Hey buddy! Looks like it, OC.UK has it set for november 9th as an estimate.

EVGA Dark is sold out @ MSRP Everywhere right now, (even NCIX)... That means two things, they produced an extremely small amount, or it's becoming rather popular. It's been out for awhile now, and evga is busting ass to get those bios updates out. It's the only board showing good amounts of ivy-e oc'ability.


----------



## chimaychanga

which mb u got atm ? Redshift 91


----------



## chimaychanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's the only board showing good amounts of ivy-e oc'ability.


question is if RIVBE will beat em ?


----------



## Raghar

Well when they'd release them, they still need to ship physical boards to each location, which takes at least a week. Also kinda wonder when they would start to make actual boards, if that 29.10. is just a first board from assembly line, or if it's the first shipment date, or perhaps a first shipment arrived in the shop date.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Well when they'd release them, they still need to ship physical boards to each location, which takes at least a week. Also kinda wonder when they would start to make actual boards, if that 29.10. is just a first board from assembly line, or if it's the first shipment date, or perhaps a first shipment arrived in the shop date.


Shipping is allot less logical than people assume these day's.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Did you have air flow over the VRM on yours?
> 
> The P9X79-E WS looks to have the same CPU VRM as the P9X79 WS and my P9X79 WS clocked my most power hungry 3930k higher than any other LGA-2011 board I've used.
> 
> Admittedly, they probably wouldn't be sufficient for maximum sub-ambient overclocks, but that hardly implies "terrible".


My entire rig was under water so my case temps were very good. Besides that, I had 4 fans blowing air directly to the motherboard and 4 others blowing air from it.
I had quite a good 3770k, 4.5 at 1.2v, delidded and all. However, I could not get past 4.9 no matter what I did. 4.9 was relatively stable, but it did not matter how many voltes I put, could not even boot at 5. Tried 1.55 volts, and nothing, could not even go past 1.55 on the p8z77ws. People with a non ws motherboard easily got 5ghz stable at 1.4-1.45 volts with a similar chip.


----------



## HydrasunGQ

GameStop is showing a release date of November 19th for AC4. If the release date is tied to the game it doesn't look like we'll see if before then.


----------



## Arm3nian

The Nvidia holiday bundle features AC4 and the promotion starts soon. So I don't think asus will delay the motherboard, they will just give a code to download it when it comes.


----------



## Arm3nian

Wow look at what this guy got with his 4930k



Shows what this chip is capable of. Maybe RIVEBE will push it even more









hwbot link: http://hwbot.org/submission/2440827_wizerty_cinebench_r11.5_core_i7_4930k_19.01_points


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Wow look at what this guy got with his 4930k
> 
> 
> 
> Shows what this chip is capable of. Maybe RIVEBE will push it even more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hwbot link: http://hwbot.org/submission/2440827_wizerty_cinebench_r11.5_core_i7_4930k_19.01_points


More than likely SS. IVY-E is already known to scale under cold.


----------



## skupples

The chip's do really well under LN2, that's an indisputable fact. I have picked up a 3930k on the cheep until we see if ivy-e can do @ least 4.7 easy on these motherboards. If that ends up being the case i'll cash in on my intel OC warranty & resell my 3930k as a brand new unit & hop on a 4930k. I would love to use my 2400mhz ram kit to it's full potential, which we all know won't be happening on sb-e.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The chip's do really well under LN2, that's an indisputable fact. I have picked up a 3930k on the cheep until we see if ivy-e can do @ least 4.7 easy on these motherboards. If that ends up being the case i'll cash in on my intel OC warranty & resell my 3930k as a brand new unit & hop on a 4930k. *I would love to use my 2400mhz ram kit to it's full potential, which we all know won't be happening on sb-e*.


I had four SB-E 6cores that easily did 2400Mhz stable. Here is my current cpu that does 2400Mhz memory:



Maybe your 3930k can do it too.


----------



## _REAPER_

I cannot wait for this board to come out on the ROG site it clearly states the 29th of OCT is the release date.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> The Nvidia holiday bundle features AC4 and the promotion starts soon. So I don't think asus will delay the motherboard, they will just give a code to download it when it comes.


True, Nvidia gave out the Batman Origin code long before the game launches.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I had four SB-E 6cores that easily did 2400Mhz stable. Here is my current cpu that does 2400Mhz memory:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe your 3930k can do it too.


You have sparked my hope! So many people have pm'ed me saying that my cpu choice is a poor one with the mem kit i will be using.

All i'm looking for is to plug & play my ram with cpu @ 4.8 or 9
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I cannot wait for this board to come out on the ROG site it clearly states the 29th of OCT is the release date.


orly? Must go find this. All i see is the hype post still.


----------



## gdubc

Maybe its like a nda type thing, and reviewers will start getting them on that date.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> More than likely SS. IVY-E is already known to scale under cold.


The score was on ln2. Point I'm trying to make is against lots of people saying you need a ridiculous voltage to get over 4.6, this one is 6.3 at 1.63 volts, which actually isn't much for that clock speed. Might be the best chip yet, but generalising about ivy-e is bad, lots of potential in this chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You have sparked my hope! So many people have pm'ed me saying that my cpu choice is a poor one with the mem kit i will be using.
> 
> All i'm looking for is to plug & play my ram with cpu @ 4.8 or 9
> orly? Must go find this. All i see is the hype post still.


I think you might need some tweaking for that speed, it is still achievable though. On the other hand, no doubt ivy-e has a superior imc, I've seen 4200mhz+ ram lol. Should do near 3000 out of the box, not sure if it has a better imc than haswell though, as haswell can do 3000 easily.


----------



## skupples

4.5ghz ivy-e @ 3000+ ram > 4.9 sb-e ~2100-2400 ram? Probably not, Meh.. Either way, I still feel the call of Ivy-E, even with this 3930k sitting on my desk right in front of me.



grammar is slipping, must be time to hit the hay.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

More like 4.5Ghz 3000MHz 4930k equals a 4.75GHz 2400MHz 3930k I'm guessing.


----------



## CapnCrunch10

*Statement from Raja himself*:

_In my binning of 45 samples, 2% of CPUs will do 4.8GHz at 1.40V. 20% will do 4.7GHz. Almost 48% will do 4.6GHz at 1.40V. 28% will do 4.5GHz at 1.40V. 2% will do only 4.4GHz at 1.40V. The average frequency is therefore 4.6GHz on a reasonable CPU sample. Not a massive sample size, but I think it gives us a realistic indication of what to expect from retail processors._

---

Comparison for clock to clock on Ivy-E vs. Sandy-E in FireStrike for physics:

*4.8GHz on 4930K gets 18009*

*5.0GHz on 3970X gets 17892*


----------



## xarot

4.4 GHz seems to be the sweet spot on my 4960X. Takes "only" 1.265 V for 10 hours P95 27.9 run. At 4.5 I have still some investigation to do, as the GFlops decreased without proper VTT/VCCSA tuning and it needs a lot more Vcore, around 1.35 - 1.37. So nowadays I use LinX 0.6.5 for a few runs to check that the GFlops are what they should be, there might also be a lot of fluctuation between runs if the voltage is not there. When LinX seems good to go, I'll go for a 8-10 hour P95 run. I haven't gone for the lowest Vcore yet at 4.4, I probably won't bother trying to go lower. BIOS 0024.

Hard to say what the Gflops should be, but at 4.4 GHz I am getting 170-171 GFlops and my memory runs at 1600 MHz.

Rive BE release date was confirmed today on ROG forum:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?37226-Rampage-IV-Black-Edition-release-date&p=325813&viewfull=1#post325813


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> The Nvidia holiday bundle features AC4 and the promotion starts soon. So I don't think asus will delay the motherboard, they will just give a code to download it when it comes.
> 
> 
> 
> True, Nvidia gave out the Batman Origin code long before the game launches.
Click to expand...

Yeah, when NVidia was recently giving away with a qualified purchase codes for 'Splinter Cell: Blacklist' before it was released, Steam was offering downloads to the previous version, 'Splinter Cell: Conviction', in the meantime and then emailed when Blacklist launched so I could download that too. Now I have both games to never play. lol


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Yeah, when NVidia was recently giving away with a qualified purchase codes for 'Splinter Cell: Blacklist' before it was released, Steam was offering downloads to the previous version, 'Splinter Cell: Conviction', in the meantime and then emailed when Blacklist launched so I could download that too. Now I have both games to never play. lol


Blacklist was actually pretty good.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Yeah, when NVidia was recently giving away with a qualified purchase codes for 'Splinter Cell: Blacklist' before it was released, Steam was offering downloads to the previous version, 'Splinter Cell: Conviction', in the meantime and then emailed when Blacklist launched so I could download that too. Now I have both games to never play. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Blacklist was actually pretty good.
Click to expand...

I haven't played it enough to know yet. Maybe someday. I know it was well over 20GB to download though. Wow!, games are getting huge. Can only imagine how big BF4 or AC4 will be.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 4.5ghz ivy-e @ 3000+ ram > 4.9 sb-e ~2100-2400 ram? Probably not, Meh.. Either way, I still feel the call of Ivy-E, even with this 3930k sitting on my desk right in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> grammar is slipping, must be time to hit the hay.


Average oc on hwbot for air is 4.75ghz, I'm going for 5ghz with water. Should be doable I think with a decent chip, maybe more doable with rivebe.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Average oc on hwbot for air is 4.75ghz, I'm going for 5ghz with water. Should be doable I think with a decent chip, maybe more doable with rivebe.


that hwbot avrg is weird right now... It shows 4.7 for air and 4.5 on water... Must not be much info to extrapolate.

+1 @Asus man say's oct 29 is GO GO GO...


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Did you have air flow over the VRM on yours?
> 
> The P9X79-E WS looks to have the same CPU VRM as the P9X79 WS and my P9X79 WS clocked my most power hungry 3930k higher than any other LGA-2011 board I've used.
> 
> Admittedly, they probably wouldn't be sufficient for maximum sub-ambient overclocks, but that hardly implies "terrible".
> Get a PCI-E 1x to PCI adapter card.


and then have no room to fit in the normal expansion slots in the case and all the while running then ice black theme with a green pcb and silver ribbon cable and ghetto mounting for the pci card. HOWEVER some cases do have proper mounting for such things some of the haf cases.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> The score was on ln2. Point I'm trying to make is against lots of people saying you need a ridiculous voltage to get over 4.6, this one is 6.3 at 1.63 volts, which actually isn't much for that clock speed. Might be the best chip yet, but generalising about ivy-e is bad, lots of potential in this chip.
> I think you might need some tweaking for that speed, it is still achievable though. On the other hand, no doubt ivy-e has a superior imc, I've seen 4200mhz+ ram lol. Should do near 3000 out of the box, not sure if it has a better imc than haswell though, as haswell can do 3000 easily.


Ah. It's OCN, why no 1.8+ LN2 runs xD.

6.3 under LN2 @ 1.6 is probabbly one of the best LN2 runs I've seen for ~volt/ghz scaling.

I guess the generalization is due to previous immature BIOS's, people having too high of expectations and just FUD. My experience with IVY-E, albeit not that high of a sample size is that, is that, it's not much different from other chips. You may hit a wall somewhere, but you may still be able to push 100-200mhz above that wall depending on where it is.

In my example, a 3930K IMC was able to run 64GB @ 2400 just fine, however the best 4930K I have that does 4.8+ for bench on regular water can only do 64GB @ 2133. Does that mean IVY-E has sucky IMC? No.. My sample size is just too small to determine that.

Can't wait for newer batches to test on RIVBE, maybe it's time to foray into sub-zero benching, had fun trying to top #15 on HOF 1xGPU fire strike when I had the system with me given my non bench orientated setup... LOL.. Windows 8..., 2133 64GB C9-11-11-30 and only with a 860W PSU
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> 4.4 GHz seems to be the sweet spot on my 4960X. Takes "only" 1.265 V for 10 hours P95 27.9 run. At 4.5 I have still some investigation to do, as the GFlops decreased without proper VTT/VCCSA tuning and it needs a lot more Vcore, around 1.35 - 1.37. So nowadays I use LinX 0.6.5 for a few runs to check that the GFlops are what they should be, there might also be a lot of fluctuation between runs if the voltage is not there. When LinX seems good to go, I'll go for a 8-10 hour P95 run. I haven't gone for the lowest Vcore yet at 4.4, I probably won't bother trying to go lower. BIOS 0024.
> 
> Hard to say what the Gflops should be, but at 4.4 GHz I am getting 170-171 GFlops and my memory runs at 1600 MHz.
> 
> Rive BE release date was confirmed today on ROG forum:
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?37226-Rampage-IV-Black-Edition-release-date&p=325813&viewfull=1#post325813


That's the same exact thing I've been seeing with IVY-E on two different boards.

VTT/VCCSA is very crucial, especially with high memory densities. Once you hit your frequency wall, you need at least 0.1V more, for that 100Mhz, the last 100Mhz ( 200mhz total ) is the hardest.

Out of the 4 chips I've tried

1) First walled at 4.3 @ 1.23V, 4.4 needed 1.32V anything higher needed 1.45V plus without stability (3326B667)

2) Walled at 4.3, 4.4 needed 1.42V and temps were much too high (3328A???)

3) Walled at 4.6 @ 1.295V degraded after benching at 4.8 @ 1.375V and 1.4V with 1.22VTT and 1.175VCCSA Needed 1.31V final for 4.6V (3326B667)

4) Walled at 4.4 @ 1.285V didn't push for more this was done on X79-Deluxe (3326B667)


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Ah. It's OCN, why no 1.8+ LN2 runs xD.
> 
> 6.3 under LN2 @ 1.6 is probabbly one of the best LN2 runs I've seen for ~volt/ghz scaling.
> 
> I guess the generalization is due to previous immature BIOS's, people having too high of expectations and just FUD. My experience with IVY-E, albeit not that high of a sample size is that, is that, it's not much different from other chips. You may hit a wall somewhere, but you may still be able to push 100-200mhz above that wall depending on where it is.
> 
> In my example, a 3930K IMC was able to run 64GB @ 2400 just fine, however the best 4930K I have that does 4.8+ for bench on regular water can only do 64GB @ 2133. Does that mean IVY-E has sucky IMC? No.. My sample size is just too small to determine that.
> 
> Can't wait for newer batches to test on RIVBE, maybe it's time to foray into sub-zero benching, had fun trying to top #15 on HOF 1xGPU fire strike when I had the system with me given my non bench orientated setup... LOL.. Windows 8..., 2133 64GB C9-11-11-30 and only with a 860W PSU
> That's the same exact thing I've been seeing with IVY-E on two different boards.


Yeah I'm waiting for new batches myself and rivebe. Only way to judge the chip for sure is to test it with all different kinds of combinations, wether it be different batches different mobos or different bioses. I still have my hopes up though, I trust that Intel wouldn't go through the trouble of releasing a chip that performed WORSE than the one it replaced.

And I reeeaaaalllyyyyy want that chip on the cinebench x6 cpu leaderboard... 6.3 at 1.6v wow. All others i've seen need 1.8+ for only 6ghz/6.1ghz. Maybe we will see more like it.


----------



## Geran

Any release date(s) yet?


----------



## Raghar

29. 10.

However, you'd need to wait until they would make enough boards for everyone.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> 29. 10.
> 
> However, you'd need to wait until they would make enough boards for everyone.


Wait, you think the launch date boards are only going to satisfy a small number of people? Only one or two sites are even allowing pre-orders on it...


----------



## Raghar

Well they are starting to manufacture them this week. How long do you think they would need to make enough boards for everyone? Actually that's interesting question, how many RIVE boards were they making per day during its introduction?


----------



## kpoeticg

"They" weren't making any. They put the design together and then source out the manufacturing to companies like Asrock and ECS. There will probly be like 5 major production lines working on it. I'm sure it won't take very long.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Shut up and take my money!


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> "They" weren't making any.


I talked about manufacturing plants that are making theirs boards.
So do you know output of these lines? (boards/day)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Shut up and take my money!


They would, but you'd need to wait 14 days for your board.


----------



## kpoeticg

My builds waiting on the RIVE BE, 290x, and Aquaero 6. The RIVE BE was supposed to be the last of those to get released. It's the only one that kept it's original rls date. Good stuff









I don't know output per day. But it's gonna be alot. The RIVE BE is a huge rls. And there's no other new motherboards being released to affect the production. Most of it's automated in soldering ovens and such.

The ""'s weren't meant to come off as sarcastic. I was just pointing out cuz Asus doesn't manufacture in-house, i don't anticipate any shortages early on.

Some people see them sourcing out that sorta stuff as a bad thing. But times like this it's a great thing. The design is what's important. Most major electronics manufacturing is automated nowadays anyway. Doesn't matter who's name is on the factory


----------



## LunaP

So wait I"m confused, come the 29th , is when they'll release but we'll have to wait an additional 7 days? Because my understanding is that the production process is long before the release date in order to make release time, or is it the 29th they'll hit stores, so depending on what shipping you pick will decide? Just making sure, as I've been monitoring New Egg for a while, hoping to catch a pre order somewhere.

Any other places popped up yet or ?


----------



## kpoeticg

NCIX had a preorder for a while. They took it down though. If Asus says Oct 29th is the release date, then they're most likely being manufactured this week.


----------



## Raghar

Assume 1000 boards per line and 10000 rabbit fans, it will take 10 days just to satisfy the most aggressive ones. Now the most aggressive ones would put order in two - three (yes many) shops after they would see hour delay, thus they would receive 3 boards 2 of which would leave on post office unopened to be send back to online shop. Then there would be people who would try buy them cheap and resell for a lot of money. Which would reduce availability a bit. And then there would be that actual shipment system, which is very likely to recreate scenes from Benny Hill.

With all these factors, I don't expect them to arrive sooner than 10 days after release date. (I guess newegg, and other US sites would get them soonest, other countries in the world might depend on how fast would be Trans-Siberian railway.)

Asus said they are starting to make them this week, thus there would be some in shops at 29.10.


----------



## kzinti1

Rabbit fans?


----------



## kpoeticg

Soooo, 1000 boards per line per day, probly 5 or 6 lines making the boards. So say 5 x 1000 = 5000 per day x 8 days til rls..........

I'm pretty confident Newegg will have overnight orders available on the 29th


----------



## TormenteD




----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Soooo, 1000 boards per line per day, probly 5 or 6 lines making the boards. So say 5 x 1000 = 5000 per day x 8 days til rls..........
> 
> I'm pretty confident Newegg will have overnight orders available on the 29th


^ This pretty much, never seen it any other way.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TormenteD*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanx, I was just checking his channel for that yesterday


----------



## skupples

where are people getting these metrics from? Or is it just pure speculation....

I don't believe demand for this board will be THAT high... I could be totally wrong though... Seems like it will have a pretty small market actually...

Either way, I WILL have one ordered the minute it hits. I have waited 2 months for this beast, i'm not waiting any more.

hmmm, seems ncix on both sides of the boarder pulled it's pre-orders... wonder what that's about...


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> Rabbit fans?


http://www.dinosaurusrex.ca/wp-content/gallery/germany-soccer-at-the-musket/cute-german-soccer-fan-with-rabbit-ears.png
http://resources1.news.com.au/images/2011/03/26/1226028/624045-mieke-williscroft.jpg
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_2zorGf0IZjY/TSpLdRrBKqI/AAAAAAAAAL4/RHzUD7bU6-A/s1600/Austalia-myo.JPG

These. And these are actually examples of the least scary ones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Soooo, 1000 boards per line per day, probly 5 or 6 lines making the boards. So say 5 x 1000 = 5000 per day x 8 days til rls..........
> 
> I'm pretty confident Newegg will have overnight orders available on the 29th


Asus representative said, at the end of week, so I guess it would be only 3 days, and you must add few days to actually move between manufacturing plant and newegg storage facility. So I guess they would start taking preorders, and they might have 50 boards for these who would crash theirs site by refreshing web pages.

Actually it might be funny idea. Lets open new egg web page on 29. 10., and search for RIVE Black edition 30 times per hour.


----------



## kpoeticg

We'll probly be getting emails on the 29th from Newegg about the RIVE BE if you're on their mailing list


----------



## Raghar

BTW I looked at X79-DELUXE, an it's out of stock on new egg. Is there a reason for that? I also seen it was not available on several other sites.


----------



## kpoeticg

Probly cuz they're busy with the RIVE BE


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> BTW I looked at X79-DELUXE, an it's out of stock on new egg. Is there a reason for that? I also seen it was not available on several other sites.


Same with EVGA Dark... Which I guess means demand for new-x79 platforms is larger than I expected... X79 deluxe has been sold out for weeks everywhere.


----------



## kpoeticg

EVGA has an upgrade program for their X79 Dark, for all the people that feel they got srewed by EVGA's motherboards in the past cpl years. There's a chance they got way more upgrades than they expected


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TormenteD*


Did he spend about 5 minutes talking about that ROG sign he can put anywhere on his case?

Also, it would be first Asus board in last 7 years in my PC that would have also electrolytic capacitors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> X79 deluxe has been sold out for weeks everywhere.


Actually they arrived to my area 14 days ago and still are not completely sold, and they have surprisingly nice price.


----------



## skupples

was talking about online, newegg, ncix, amazon... Though, you can find them for a high markup, my reference is in regards to MSRP.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Yeah Newegg sold out of the X79-Deluxe pretty fast, then got more in but that didn't last long either before they were sold out again.

Seems to be lots of people wanting a board designed with Ivy E in mind, not an old X79 board with a BIOS update.

Are there any other companies besides ASUS that have plans to release new X79 boards marketed for Ivy E? (or have already?) MSI? Gigabyte? AsRock?


----------



## skupples

I'm not aware of anyone who as already released one.,.. Damn, am i going to have to camp my reload button next weekend...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Same with EVGA Dark... Which I guess means demand for new-x79 platforms is larger than I expected... X79 deluxe has been sold out for weeks everywhere.


Not in micro center ;-)


----------



## skupples

damn you and your inside of brick & mortar stores.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> damn you and your inside of brick & mortar stores.


lol this. I live in the middle of nowhere. Literally. There's not an electronics/computer oriented business within a 3 hour's drive from me in any direction, unless you count a Best Buy







and even that's a little more than an hr away.

All my computer shopping MUST be online or I'm not getting anything.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> lol this. I live in the middle of nowhere. Literally. There's not an electronics/computer oriented business within a 3 hour's drive from me in any direction, unless you count a Best Buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and even that's a little more than an hr away.
> 
> All my computer shopping MUST be online or I'm not getting anything.


Be lucky you can get the UPS truck to deliver the goodies! Lol

Many people here in Chicago prefer newegg or performancePC, just because sales are tax free. Sometimes even free shipping. I like micro center because they price match and I get my gear on the spot, especially CPUs. Best Buy has too much of everything to be good at something. I hate shopping there!


----------



## RSharpe

Good. It looks like AC IV Black Flag is coming with the board as a activation key on a card and not on physical media. That and the statement by ASUS employees of a Oct 29 release date on the ROG forum means we should be seeing the first boards sometime next week.


----------



## 6steven9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> Good. It looks like AC IV Black Flag is coming with the board as a activation key on a card and not on physical media. That and the statement by ASUS employees of a Oct 29 release date on the ROG forum means we should be seeing the first boards sometime next week.


Sweet i'm going to have 3 copies of AC IV when I get 2 780 Ti and this board


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> lol this. I live in the middle of nowhere. Literally. There's not an electronics/computer oriented business within a 3 hour's drive from me in any direction, unless you count a Best Buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and even that's a little more than an hr away.
> 
> All my computer shopping MUST be online or I'm not getting anything.


Just a heads up..if you check, best buy actually carries a lot of pc stuff online and they pricematch newegg, and tiger direct. They pricematched a gtx 670 ftw for me a little over a year ago for $330. The phone rep even gave me the extra $$ off for the rebate I would have gotten from Tiger Direct. They seem to be ready to please on the pricematch lately.


----------



## skupples

That's because they are flopping all over the world. They have gone belly up all over Europe. They are trying to prevent this in the US. Good stuff for us, maybe they will actually go back to what they started as.

We have CompUSA... Errr I mean TigerDirect Stores... But tigerdirect seems to be going south ever since the acquisition... They actually carry less enthusiast stuff now, than they did as "COMPUSA" That being said, they do sell the full GTX lineup (Excluding titan) It took them 6 months to get SB-E on the shelves...


----------



## 6steven9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Just a heads up..if you check, best buy actually carries a lot of pc stuff online and they pricematch newegg, and tiger direct. They pricematched a gtx 670 ftw for me a little over a year ago for $330. The phone rep even gave me the extra $$ off for the rebate I would have gotten from Tiger Direct. They seem to be ready to please on the pricematch lately.


That's interesting i've had nothing but headaches trying to pricematch with bestbuy they just always seem to find an excuse. I actually tried to price match newegg over a year ago and the person I spoke with said they dont price match newegg because it's classified as a "warehouse" i called just bs....had a couple other times where they wouldn't even price match local retailers such a shady company


----------



## gdubc

I know they changed their pricematch policy. They never used to match shiii. Worked good for me though as I added a ps3 for my kid and used a BestBuy Credit card and got the free interest deal. Like layaway except you get to take the goodies home! However, they don't have a huge selection and they have marketplace sellers as well on their site and they won't pricematch for those products, only the items they themselves carry I believe.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Just a heads up..if you check, best buy actually carries a lot of pc stuff online and they pricematch newegg, and tiger direct. They pricematched a gtx 670 ftw for me a little over a year ago for $330. The phone rep even gave me the extra $$ off for the rebate I would have gotten from Tiger Direct. They seem to be ready to please on the pricematch lately.


Hmmm, Interesting. The Best Buy store nearest me (more than an hr away, or maybe a little less, depending on how crazy I drive) is small and doesn't stock a whole lot as it is. We drove all the way there a year ago when I needed some TIM (any brand TIM) and a sata data cable for a friend's computer, and they had neither in the store at the time.

The first sales rep we talked to in the computer parts section didn't even have a clue what 'thermal paste' was. I'm not kidding. It took several employees, incl a floor manager/supervisor of some sort, to help us come to the determination that they didn't have anything in stock that we needed. After that I've avoided going back and my opinion of Best Buy I fear has been tainted forever.

That said, I may have to add their site to my online comparative shopping. Thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6steven9*
> 
> That's interesting i've had nothing but headaches trying to pricematch with bestbuy they just always seem to find an excuse. I actually tried to price match newegg over a year ago and the person I spoke with said they dont price match newegg because it's classified as a "warehouse" i called just bs....had a couple other times where they wouldn't even price match local retailers such a shady company


I just had a look at Best Buy's "Lowest Price' page, and according to the fine print they list which businesses they will price match with, Newegg is on there (maybe it wasn't back then?), but they do have a bunch of exclusions like they won't honor lot of sales prices, like 'coupon offers', 'daily deals' etc.
Quote:


> At the time of purchase, we will match the current pre-tax price for new, identical, immediately available products from a local retail competitor's store or shipped from and sold by a designated major online retailers: Amazon.com, Apple.com, Bhphotovideo.com, Crutchfield.com, Dell.com, Frys.com, hhgregg.com, HP.com, HomeDepot.com, Lowes.com, *Newegg.com*, OfficeDepot.com, OfficeMax.com, Rakuten.com Shopping, Sears.com, Staples.com, Target.com, TigerDirect.com and Walmart.com. We will match prices between our stores and BestBuy.com®. We will also match prices post purchase if we lower our price within 15 days of your purchase.
> 
> The Guarantee is limited to one price match per identical item, per guest and does not apply to: Contract mobile phones sold by any online retailer, the online prices of retailers not listed, the online prices of products shipped from or sold by third party vendors (Marketplace vendors) on designated major online retailers websites, post purchase price match requests to competitor's prices, Best Buy for Business™, offers that include financing, gift card offers, bundling of items, free items, pricing errors, mail-in offers, coupon offers, competitor's service prices, items that are advertised as limited-quantity, out of stock, open-box, clearance, refurbished/used items, our and our competitor's Deal of the Day, daily deals, special hour sale event items and credit card offers, BestBuy.com Clearance & More and Marketplace items, and items for sale Thanksgiving Day through 11:59 p.m. on the Monday after Thanksgiving.


http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Global/Low-Price-Guarantee/pcmcat290300050002.c?id=pcmcat290300050002


----------



## 6steven9

just saw this posted


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Yeah that vid got posted here already a dozen or more posts back by now. TTL's funny. Wish it was more a review instead of an unboxing which is more what it was. I was really hoping he'd measure exactly how tall the I/O shield is when he was going on about how big it is, but he didn't. My best guess is it's going to be a little more than 50mm, hopefully less, but would like to know for sure as something that tall off of the mobo up top can definitely affect someone's top radiator/fan clearances/options.

Instead his main focus seemed to be on how awesome he thinks the case badge is.


----------



## xarot

Hmm I believe the BE will be very limited in Finland and would not be listed before the release. I have the R3E BE though that I bought from a nearby shop, so hopefully we get some...If not, I'll order one from Germany.









Bah, I'm still dialing in my overclock with the 4960X. Perhaps it would be wise to wait for the BE to see if there's something to be gained and not ruing my 4960X before that...







someone said that the X79-Deluxe is easier to OC than RIVE with 49x0 chips, so hope that the BE is the same.


----------



## X-oiL

You guys who buy this board, how long do you plan on keeping it before your next upgrade?


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> You guys who buy this board, how long do you plan on keeping it before your next upgrade?


I'm hoping my upgradeitis doesn't flare up until Broadwell-e


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-oiL*
> 
> You guys who buy this board, how long do you plan on keeping it before your next upgrade?


A year, maybe two depending on Haswell E performance and If I will actually be taking adavatage of it. Actually, I might keep it forever and just build a newer set up down the road, Maybe set this tower up for HTPC


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Also, it would be first Asus board in last 7 years in my PC that would have also electrolytic capacitors.


Those caps are for audio. Solidstates are crap for audio, and those just aren't any electrolytics, they are Japanese ELNA caps designed for audio circuitry. Since they aren't carrying huge currents or voltages, they won't fry.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> My entire rig was under water so my case temps were very good. Besides that, I had 4 fans blowing air directly to the motherboard and 4 others blowing air from it.
> I had quite a good 3770k, 4.5 at 1.2v, delidded and all. However, I could not get past 4.9 no matter what I did. 4.9 was relatively stable, but it did not matter how many voltes I put, could not even boot at 5. Tried 1.55 volts, and nothing, could not even go past 1.55 on the p8z77ws. People with a non ws motherboard easily got 5ghz stable at 1.4-1.45 volts with a similar chip.


The P8Z77 WS and P9X79(-E) WS boards are not the same thing.

Even if they were, not getting past 4.9GHz on a 3770k hardly implies anything about the board or the VRM quality thereof. Unless your specific part was OCing appreciably better in another board, there is little to suggest that the boards VRM, or even the board at all, was the limiting factor. CPUs vary widely in OCing capability, even amongst identical part numbers and steppings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> and then have no room to fit in the normal expansion slots in the case and all the while running then ice black theme with a green pcb and silver ribbon cable and ghetto mounting for the pci card. HOWEVER some cases do have proper mounting for such things some of the haf cases.


If you are talking about a Xonar D1, or any other low-profile card, there are PCI-E to PCI adapter cards that will fit under them, turning it into a full height card, without any ribbon cable. Sleeve the power cable and pain the rest whatever color you please, if you can even see it.

Obviously, just including a PCI slot would be better (and the X79 PCH does have a PCI bus), but PCI is rapidly turning into a niche/legacy feature.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Well they are starting to manufacture them this week.


If this is the case, it will probably take quite a while for them to show up in volume.


----------



## skupples

That heatsink is a radiator invading monster... tbh... Hope it comes off.

Also, the left dimm's are literally up against the top pcie slot.









Still want to know where people are coming up with the production metrics...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-oiL*
> 
> You guys who buy this board, how long do you plan on keeping it before your next upgrade?


24-36 months. Broadwell-E... AFTER I get 3 g-sync monitors & a phase changer.


----------



## Raghar

Well I asked, and when nobody knew how many boards are made per day per one type during introduction, I tried to use sensible number, and appropriately scaled number of fans. The only number I seen was number of boards per year. I also know it's been manufactured as quality Chinese product. (Not low end country like Malay, or Indonesia.) Quality Chinese product. Well would you believe someone who would use this sentence 15 years ago?

So does someone know which plants are used by Asus in China as ODM?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-oiL*
> 
> You guys who buy this board, how long do you plan on keeping it before your next upgrade?


I plan to skip HW-E. It would have only 2133 DDR4, and considering its overclocking ability, I'd pass. My goal is to upgrade to 4x faster CPU than was my primary previous upgrade. My previous new MB/CPU was E4500 at 2.7, which I upgraded by E7200. And i7-4820K is at least 4x faster than the former CPU. I might get some 6 core next year just to have a spare, and that's it. Plenty of power until BW-E appears at 16 nm, or 10 nm CPU would appear. 4x i7-4820K means I'd need 10 core CPU on my next upgrade (when I account for improvements in instructions and the likely decrease in peak frequency) and that would take a while.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Those caps are for audio. Solidstates are crap for audio, and those just aren't any electrolytics, they are Japanese ELNA caps designed for audio circuitry. Since they aren't carrying huge currents or voltages, they won't fry.


Found this link page 99.
http://www.elna.co.jp/en/capacitor/pdf/catalog_08_09_e.pdf 1000 hours at 85 C

Still, it's weakest part of the board. Imagine gaming in 35 C degrees, or after a bit of heat build up. My PSU is fine up to 57 C at outtake, thus rest of my components is QUITE heat resistant. These capacitors would be weakest part of the board.


----------



## skupples

those cap's are completely separate from everything else though. Thus the thin red line...


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-oiL*
> 
> You guys who buy this board, how long do you plan on keeping it before your next upgrade?


At least till Skylake (minimum)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That heatsink is a radiator invading monster... tbh... Hope it comes off.
> 
> Also, the left dimm's are literally up against the top pcie slot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still want to know where people are coming up with the production metrics...
> 24-36 months. Broadwell-E... AFTER I get 3 g-sync monitors & a phase changer.


I'm worried about it as well, still unsure the motive behind the heatsink, would have been a nice optional part though. As far as the memory goes that worries me a bit too.

I've seen people gripe over the years about issues like that and its amazing how it either stays the same or gets worse in some cases, though I"m not doubting, I'm just wondering to what extent of hardware testing do they forego to feel that the spacing is adequate enough for the type of people that the board is aimed at.

Being 500$ and all one has the floor to think..


----------



## Raghar

I'm actually quite worried because they used 16 slots as 1 and 4 (8 slots are at positions 2 and 6). And if I'd want to use SLI, I would get into problem because I want also use a large vertically positioned air cooler.


----------



## mironccr345

That's a nice looking mobo.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> The P8Z77 WS and P9X79(-E) WS boards are not the same thing.
> 
> Even if they were, not getting past 4.9GHz on a 3770k hardly implies anything about the board or the VRM quality thereof. Unless your specific part was OCing appreciably better in another board, there is little to suggest that the boards VRM, or even the board at all, was the limiting factor. CPUs vary widely in OCing capability, even amongst identical part numbers and steppings.


They are both ws booards which means they are designed for relatively the same purpose. They cost a lot because they support xeons and specific driver support and have other features useless for above average overclocking.

Designing a motherboard to be stable at stock settings for hardware is completely different than designing one to be stable at high clocks.

You might have had good results with your board but that doesn't mean they are the most ideal. If that was the case, why have rog boards, they don't even have any "gaming" features, they do well under high clocks. Your ws might do better than 100-200 dollar cheapies but it doesn't mean it is the best, in my case and other benchers as well it was sure as hell not. There is a reason why the rive is the motherboard on almost every world record involving x79/2011.

Not sure what you're trying to prove but the ws boards are made for ws use. Why would a manufacturer invest more in parts like vrm which have no effect when running stock. That cost can be used elsewhere to provide better ws operation.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> At least till Skylake (minimum)
> I'm worried about it as well, still unsure the motive behind the heatsink, would have been a nice optional part though. As far as the memory goes that worries me a bit too.
> 
> I've seen people gripe over the years about issues like that and its amazing how it either stays the same or gets worse in some cases, though I"m not doubting, I'm just wondering to what extent of hardware testing do they forego to feel that the spacing is adequate enough for the type of people that the board is aimed at.
> 
> Being 500$ and all one has the floor to think..


lol, i'm worried my ram will knock into my gpu back plates.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> They are both ws booards which means they are designed for relatively the same purpose. They cost a lot because they support xeons and specific driver support and have other features useless for above average overclocking.
> 
> Designing a motherboard to be stable at stock settings for hardware is completely different than designing one to be stable at high clocks.
> 
> You might have had good results with your board but that doesn't mean they are the most ideal. If that was the case, why have rog boards, they don't even have any "gaming" features, they do well under high clocks. Your ws might do better than 100-200 dollar cheapies but it doesn't mean it is the best, in my case and other benchers as well it was sure as hell not. There is a reason why the rive is the motherboard on almost every world record involving x79/2011.
> 
> Not sure what you're trying to prove but the ws boards are made for ws use. Why would a manufacturer invest more in parts like vrm which have no effect when running stock. That cost can be used elsewhere to provide better ws operation.


ASUS' LGA-2011 WS boards, at least the single socket versions are good OCing boards, not just relative to cheap boards, but in general. Among first generation LGA-2011 boards the P9X79 WS was consistently one of the best OCers, and traded blows with the RIVE on air and water. They are replete with OCing features and are hardly designed to only be stable at stock. They have more OCing options in their BIOS' than most "enthusiast" boards.

The idea that they are made for workstation use is laughable. Supermicro boards are made for WS use. ASUS WS boards are enthusiast boards with a handful of token WS features and, at least on the LGA-2011 platform, they easily match or best nearly every other board _except_ the top-tier ROG boards.

No, I am not going to be hitting world record clocks with a P9X79 WS, but the same can be said about the overwhelming majority of boards. However, I will windup with one of the best 24/7 OCs possible with a given part.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> ASUS' LGA-2011 WS boards, at least the single socket versions are good OCing boards, not just relative to cheap boards, but in general. Among first generation LGA-2011 boards the P9X79 WS was consistently one of the best OCers, and traded blows with the RIVE on air and water. They are replete with OCing features and are hardly designed to only be stable at stock. They have more OCing options in their BIOS' than most "enthusiast" boards.
> 
> The idea that they are made for workstation use is laughable. Supermicro boards are made for WS use. ASUS WS boards are enthusiast boards with a handful of token WS features and, at least on the LGA-2011 platform, they easily match or best nearly every other board _except_ the top-tier ROG boards.
> 
> No, I am not going to be hitting world record clocks with a P9X79 WS, but the same can be said about the overwhelming majority of boards. However, I will windup with one of the best 24/7 OCs possible with a given part.


They compare with boards other than the top rog boards as you said because they cost more. More cost relates to higher quality components.

And maybe the 2011 ws boards are good, but notice the thread, RIVEBE, cream of the crop. You can't argue that this board isn't meant for overclocking, more so than the ws boards. Same for original rive, maybe even evga dark, which is my point.

In my experience with 1155, the ud3h, a very cheap board, held a crap load of records.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's a nice looking mobo.


Very nice.


----------



## Faithh

How much is this board going to cost?


----------



## skupples

i'm going to guess 550USD.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> How much is this board going to cost?












I believe this is still current / not heard anything different ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0up2up*
> 
> [re: release date] October 29th is the official word from a member of their team on the RoG forums.
> 
> Haven't confirmed a price point yet, but said it won't be over $599


And there's this ...

overclockers.co.uk are taking pre-orders for £325 ex VAT
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-587-AS&groupid=701&catid=5

I've no experience with overclockers.uk, so your guess is as good as mine whether that's a valid price or a placeholder.
Not sure if it's relevant in any way, but fwiw currently £325 = $528


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i'm going to guess 550USD.


NCIX's preorder was $499.99 before the killed the page around 10/10/2013


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> NCIX's preorder was $499.99 before the killed the page around 10/10/2013


True, with a * Saying, we reserve the right to bill you more, if it ends up costing more.

Wish I would of just hopped on that, wouldn't have to worry about spam reloading n stuff.


----------



## Arm3nian

I don't care about the price I just want the board to be released so I can start my build


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I don't care about the price I just want the board to be released so I can start my build


Exactly how I feel at this point.


----------



## thegt1

Come man Not freaking THUNDERBOLT on a mobo of this quality and price range! What the heck is next:thumbsdow


----------



## Taint3dBulge

I wish asus would release a crosshair v extreme black edition.







with pcie 3.0 made with a 24pin 8pin and 4 pin cpu power points for the fx9590........









Am I forgetting anything?


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> I wish asus would release a crosshair v extreme black edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with pcie 3.0 made with a 24pin 8pin and 4 pin cpu power points for the fx9590........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I forgetting anything?


A 2nd plx chip


----------



## Sydfrey24

Now that's a stealthy looking mobo.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> And maybe the 2011 ws boards are good, but notice the thread, RIVEBE, cream of the crop. You can't argue that this board isn't meant for overclocking, more so than the ws boards. Same for original rive, maybe even evga dark, which is my point.


Not a point I'm disputing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> In my experience with 1155, the ud3h, a very cheap board, held a crap load of records.


I don't doubt this either.

I just don't think any difference in VRM quality between these boards was a significant factor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thegt1*
> 
> Come man Not freaking THUNDERBOLT on a mobo of this quality and price range! What the heck is next:thumbsdow


Not something most people are going to be missing, I suspect.

This is an OCers board, not an every-feature-including-the-kitchen-sink board. Piles of extraneous features have trade-offs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> I wish asus would release a crosshair v extreme black edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with pcie 3.0 made with a 24pin 8pin and 4 pin cpu power points for the fx9590........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I forgetting anything?


Only that PCI-E 3.0 on a 990FX board would be largely pointless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Now that's a stealthy looking mobo.


Yeah, but I bet it's radar signature is enormous.


----------



## BMWM1

Love this or hate this mobo but I wanted it weeks ago when are where and wil I be able to pick one up. Its overkill for me more then I canus but I have tto have it.Anyone know when I can click buy it now and have the door bell with ups man withit? when will this be online for sale


----------



## kpoeticg

Oct 29th. It's all over this thread =P


----------



## X-oiL

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> I'm hoping my upgradeitis doesn't flare up until Broadwell-e


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> A year, maybe two depending on Haswell E performance and If I will actually be taking adavatage of it. Actually, I might keep it forever and just build a newer set up down the road, Maybe set this tower up for HTPC


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That heatsink is a radiator invading monster... tbh... Hope it comes off.
> 
> Also, the left dimm's are literally up against the top pcie slot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still want to know where people are coming up with the production metrics...
> 24-36 months. Broadwell-E... AFTER I get 3 g-sync monitors & a phase changer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Well I asked, and when nobody knew how many boards are made per day per one type during introduction, I tried to use sensible number, and appropriately scaled number of fans. The only number I seen was number of boards per year. I also know it's been manufactured as quality Chinese product. (Not low end country like Malay, or Indonesia.) Quality Chinese product. Well would you believe someone who would use this sentence 15 years ago?
> 
> So does someone know which plants are used by Asus in China as ODM?
> I plan to skip HW-E. It would have only 2133 DDR4, and considering its overclocking ability, I'd pass. My goal is to upgrade to 4x faster CPU than was my primary previous upgrade. My previous new MB/CPU was E4500 at 2.7, which I upgraded by E7200. And i7-4820K is at least 4x faster than the former CPU. I might get some 6 core next year just to have a spare, and that's it. Plenty of power until BW-E appears at 16 nm, or 10 nm CPU would appear. 4x i7-4820K means I'd need 10 core CPU on my next upgrade (when I account for improvements in instructions and the likely decrease in peak frequency) and that would take a while.
> Found this link page 99.
> http://www.elna.co.jp/en/capacitor/pdf/catalog_08_09_e.pdf 1000 hours at 85 C
> 
> Still, it's weakest part of the board. Imagine gaming in 35 C degrees, or after a bit of heat build up. My PSU is fine up to 57 C at outtake, thus rest of my components is QUITE heat resistant. These capacitors would be weakest part of the board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> At least till Skylake (minimum)
> I'm worried about it as well, still unsure the motive behind the heatsink, would have been a nice optional part though. As far as the memory goes that worries me a bit too.
> 
> I've seen people gripe over the years about issues like that and its amazing how it either stays the same or gets worse in some cases, though I"m not doubting, I'm just wondering to what extent of hardware testing do they forego to feel that the spacing is adequate enough for the type of people that the board is aimed at.
> 
> Being 500$ and all one has the floor to think..






Damn i'm so torn between getting this board or going for the cheaper z87 + 4770k...


----------



## kpoeticg

If you think you could be happy with LGA1150, I'm sure you'll save some money. LGA2011 is either for people that NEED the extra pci lanes. Or people that can't be happy with their rig knowing they coulda had a more powerful one for a little more money


----------



## X-oiL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> If you think you could be happy with LGA1150, I'm sure you'll save some money. LGA2011 is either for people that NEED the extra pci lanes. Or people that can't be happy with their rig knowing they coulda had a more powerful one for a little more money


Oh absolutley ofc I will be happy BUT will I be as happy without the best looking motherboard there is!!!







and yes i plan to go tri gpus in the future.


----------



## MeanBruce

5am on the east coast and you guys are already up chitty chatting over this amazing motherboard.









Or did you even go to sleep?

You're so lucky, I have to wait another year for my first Rampage...


----------



## kpoeticg

"Already Up" ? LMAO. Anytime u see me on OCN at 5am, I'm not Already up =P

3 Way SLI or CFX, it's worth it to go 2011 IMO. Native PCI lanes are faster than PLX chip lanes.


----------



## X-oiL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> "Native PCI lanes are faster than PLX chip lanes.


Not so sure about that if you go by this test







http://www.overclock.net/t/1434154/help-me-decide-z87-vs-x79/0_50#post_20984444


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm sure. I've seen a few side by side comparisons. Otherwise LGA2011 would have absolutely no benefit. Native PCI is absolutely faster.


----------



## s0up2up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thegt1*
> 
> Come man Not freaking THUNDERBOLT on a mobo of this quality and price range! What the heck is next:thumbsdow


You need an iGPU to push thunderbolt.


----------



## kpoeticg

X-oiL, that link you posted is a test for one specific game. I've seen charts broken down much deeper than that. Native PCI is actually a decent amount faster. That's the purpose of Southbridge LGA2011 Extreme Chipsets. I wish i had the links to show what i'm talking about, but it was a while back when i was trying to figure out the difference for my own knowledge.


----------



## BMWM1

Thank you I appreciate it. Ive been reading over the tread periodically always got end of October.just wanted a number date. Now do I staY up till 12 am est or do I HAVE TO WAIT TILL 3AM.PST? on thr 28th


----------



## kpoeticg

LOL, we'll find out on the 29th =P

X-oiL. A PLX Bridge is basically like a Toll-Booth between the GPU and CPU/DRAM. Native PCI has nothing in the middle. With a PLX Bridge, everytime the GPU wants to communicate, it has to stop at the Toll-Booth and get directions first. It causes a small lag. It's completely needed on Mainstream 16 Lane boards, but IMO Enthusiast boards are better without it.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Well I asked, and when nobody knew how many boards are made per day per one type during introduction, I tried to use sensible number, and appropriately scaled number of fans. The only number I seen was number of boards per year. I also know it's been manufactured as quality Chinese product. (Not low end country like Malay, or Indonesia.) Quality Chinese product. Well would you believe someone who would use this sentence 15 years ago?
> 
> So does someone know which plants are used by Asus in China as ODM?
> I plan to skip HW-E. It would have only 2133 DDR4, and considering its overclocking ability, I'd pass. My goal is to upgrade to 4x faster CPU than was my primary previous upgrade. My previous new MB/CPU was E4500 at 2.7, which I upgraded by E7200. And i7-4820K is at least 4x faster than the former CPU. I might get some 6 core next year just to have a spare, and that's it. Plenty of power until BW-E appears at 16 nm, or 10 nm CPU would appear. 4x i7-4820K means I'd need 10 core CPU on my next upgrade (when I account for improvements in instructions and the likely decrease in peak frequency) and that would take a while.
> Found this link page 99.
> http://www.elna.co.jp/en/capacitor/pdf/catalog_08_09_e.pdf 1000 hours at 85 C
> 
> Still, it's weakest part of the board. Imagine gaming in 35 C degrees, or after a bit of heat build up. My PSU is fine up to 57 C at outtake, thus rest of my components is QUITE heat resistant. These capacitors would be weakest part of the board.


Like I said, those caps won't be handling anything power intensive or current heavy. 1Khrs at 85C is pretty darn good. That could mean 10k+ hrs @ 35C. Who has the documentation for cap life at lower temps?


----------



## X-oiL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> X-oiL. A PLX Bridge is basically like a Toll-Booth between the GPU and CPU/DRAM. Native PCI has nothing in the middle. With a PLX Bridge, everytime the GPU wants to communicate, it has to stop at the Toll-Booth and get directions first. It causes a small lag. It's completely needed on Mainstream 16 Lane boards, but IMO Enthusiast boards are better without it.


I hear you and agree it deff should matter and probably does but it's hard to choose what to believe when a lot of test shows different results







btw here's the full article i linked in the last post including three more games http://www.anandtech.com/show/6985/choosing-a-gaming-cpu-at-1440p-adding-in-haswell-


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> LOL, we'll find out on the 29th =P
> 
> X-oiL. A PLX Bridge is basically like a Toll-Booth between the GPU and CPU/DRAM. Native PCI has nothing in the middle. With a PLX Bridge, everytime the GPU wants to communicate, it has to stop at the Toll-Booth and get directions first. It causes a small lag. It's completely needed on Mainstream 16 Lane boards, but IMO Enthusiast boards are better without it.


^this. Although if they left the plx chips off of the enthusiast 16 lane boards then you would also lose a lot of the other extra goodies.


----------



## skupples

a lot of companies seem to be dropping Thunderbolt


----------



## dpoverlord

After heavy thought my analysis on waiting for this motherboard has fallen to, it's great but should have been here a year ago...

I have found my i7-930 to be able to push on air to 4.3 to 4.4 ghz. Right now I am using 2 titans and it is doing 120+ fps in tf2 surorund. Then in Skyrim it did dual and tri sli at 1600p (No AA) no problem. Bioshock infinity seems to play well as well. Lo and behold I went ahead and was and bit the bullet on a 4930k / RIVE (waiting for black) + 32GB of ram, but due to how I have enough power, and am not sure I will be playing BF4(and if I did why not just drop AA hell I am at 1600p surround who needs AA) I decided that it does not really make so much sense to upgrade for $1300+ only for a FEW more FPS.... Especially when the X79 motherboard is 3 year old technology and has no native USB 3.0 supports. Granted the RIVE black is GREAT.... but it's not a HUGE improvement.

I most likely will just purchase some more ram for my system since I am @ 6GB now. As Skupples knows I have been on the fence for MONTHS. What I may just do, is sell my 2 titans soon for $800-$900 each and upgrade to a new GPU when it comes out. That most likely will be a bigger improvement than my cpu. The Titans area really pushing me forward, Tf2 and SKyrim uses about 2.5 - 3.4GB


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> ^this. Although if they left the plx chips off of the enthusiast 16 lane boards then you would also lose a lot of the other extra goodies.


I've never seen an enthusiast 16 lane board










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> a lot of companies seem to be dropping Thunderbolt


Yeah. USB's way more popular. The next USB revision should be 10Gbps which'll match the current gen TB and is more widely adoptable.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I've never seen an enthusiast 16 lane board


Guess I mean stuff like the maximus/deluxe boards.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> After heavy thought my analysis on waiting for this motherboard has fallen to, it's great but should have been here a year ago...
> 
> I have found my i7-930 to be able to push on air to 4.3 to 4.4 ghz. Right now I am using 2 titans and it is doing 120+ fps in tf2 surorund. Then in Skyrim it did dual and tri sli at 1600p (No AA) no problem. Bioshock infinity seems to play well as well. Lo and behold I went ahead and was and bit the bullet on a 4930k / RIVE (waiting for black) + 32GB of ram, but due to how I have enough power, and am not sure I will be playing BF4(and if I did why not just drop AA hell I am at 1600p surround who needs AA) I decided that it does not really make so much sense to upgrade for $1300+ only for a FEW more FPS.... Especially when the X79 motherboard is 3 year old technology and has no native USB 3.0 supports. Granted the RIVE black is GREAT.... but it's not a HUGE improvement.
> 
> I most likely will just purchase some more ram for my system since I am @ 6GB now. As Skupples knows I have been on the fence for MONTHS. What I may just do, is sell my 2 titans soon for $800-$900 each and upgrade to a new GPU when it comes out. That most likely will be a bigger improvement than my cpu. The Titans area really pushing me forward, Tf2 and SKyrim uses about 2.5 - 3.4GB


Gigabyte X58A-UD3R User here w/ a 980x + 1 Titan aiming to get a 2nd now that reviews on the newer cards are out. I'll be upgrading to the RIVE BE as well as the 4960X, I doubt from there I'll see the diff in H-E and this will hold me over till Skylake anyways.

If you'd like me to do some in depth testing between the 2 I'd be happy to throw up some benchmarks etc. Running an H90 currently on my 980x so I can easily hit 4.5.

I'm sure many of those that have the most upgrading itch are those still on the 1366 socket as those already on SB-E and or Haswell hardly have much to gain other than extra lanes for Haswell users.

Also Since you're running 1600p Surround how is that for you? I have 5 monitors currently but all 1080, 3 normally in surround, 1 in portrait for other types of work and a 46" LCD TV that I wanna upgrade to a 55" for an accessory monitor.

I was messing around w/ a Dell U3011 at the store near me, found new ones online for 500-700$ range, I'm more of a gloss person but the backlight can be turned down on these to almost mimic it so was curious how long it took you to adjust coming from 1080->1600 for other tasks outside of gaming?

Back on topic, analysis and actual results are sometimes different, so I'm sure some people would prefer peace of mind as regardless of what facts and knowledge is laid out on OCN, there will always be the power hungry types and or those that just want to know/feel they have the best.

Me? Getting away from Tri-Channel memory, and other assorted areas, already got my G.Skill 2400's 32gb x 2 ready as well to pop into the new board, (If I ever decide on a case







)

But yeah it might make for a good read for others interested and or put some urges to rest or push the want further.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Gigabyte X58A-UD3R User here w/ a 980x + 1 Titan aiming to get a 2nd now that reviews on the newer cards are out. I'll be upgrading to the RIVE BE as well as the 4960X, I doubt from there I'll see the diff in H-E and this will hold me over till Skylake anyways.
> 
> If you'd like me to do some in depth testing between the 2 I'd be happy to throw up some benchmarks etc. Running an H90 currently on my 980x so I can easily hit 4.5.
> I'm sure many of those that have the most upgrading itch are those still on the 1366 socket as those already on SB-E and or Haswell hardly have much to gain other than extra lanes for Haswell users.
> Also Since you're running 1600p Surround how is that for you? I have 5 monitors currently but all 1080, 3 normally in surround, 1 in portrait for other types of work and a 46" LCD TV that I wanna upgrade to a 55" for an accessory monitor.


*Yeah feel free to do testing, take a look at our thread on dual - Tri - Quad Titans http://www.overclock.net/t/1415441/7680x1440-benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli-gk110-scaling/0_100#post_20536893*

To go from 1080p to 1600p was AMAZING I highly recommend it. If I were you with 5 1080p monitors I probably would have gone AMD, since I was going to buy 2 more 3014 Dell monitors but Titans / Nvidia does not do portrait surround. In my opinion 1600p is the way to go. If you are going to buy a 30" go for the cheaper catleap or if you are money hungry just save for the 4k Dell 32" coming out and replace your monitor with that. I really like having 3 30" monitors. Adjustment period was instantaneous, I love to snipe so it makes gaming a lot easier,
Quote:


> I was messing around w/ a Dell U3011 at the store near me, found new ones online for 500-700$ range, I'm more of a gloss person but the backlight can be turned down on these to almost mimic it so was curious how long it took you to adjust coming from 1080->1600 for other tasks outside of gaming?


Tasks have never been easier. Center screen for main task, right now my right monitor is this browser, left monitor apps / inv info, center monitor excel spreadsheets and Fbook. Then spotify, and VLC for movies. I use a custom crop / aspect ration in VLC to play the movies on all three monitors. I was tempted to put these 3 in portrait but the crappy dell stands don't swivel.
Quote:


> Back on topic, analysis and actual results are sometimes different, so I'm sure some people would prefer peace of mind as regardless of what facts and knowledge is laid out on OCN, there will always be the power hungry types and or those that just want to know/feel they have the best.
> 
> Me? Getting away from Tri-Channel memory, and other assorted areas, already got my G.Skill 2400's 32gb x 2 ready as well to pop into the new board, (If I ever decide on a case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> But yeah it might make for a good read for others interested and or put some urges to rest or push the want further.


I am not sure, I will wait for your reply but I have 4 dimms of 8 = 32GB for the board, is 2 x 32GB better for your 64GB? I heard filling up all 4 was the best way to go. I was tempted to keep the ram since I got the 32GB for $241, now it is $320. The main thing though is I am really upset that the x79 board has not changed. looking at our benchmark thread, am I REALLY going to see that much of an increase going to a 4930k? The 3930K and 4930K are basically the same in ALL benchmarks, only a _SLIGHT_ difference. Getting the Extreme series is a total waste of money unless you are going for video editing, tasks. For gaming there is *NO POINT* now O/C I have not seen many people getting good O/C on the 4930K but granted if I were to buy I would get the latest; especially at a $10 difference.

I find the best option for me to probably be to wait, I was as excited as Skupples to upgrade, but my system was great with 3 titans, and runs the same with 2.


----------



## skupples

I hope my 3930k and tri-titans last as long as your system has DP!

I already have the itch to cash in my oc warranty for a brand new 3930k flip it & get a 4960X BUT I MUST RESIST... My next chunk of change MUST go to new panels. Which wont happen until I find a shop that has a G-sync display setup for testing. As long as it's under 5 hours drive, i'll do it!


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I hope my 3930k and tri-titans last as long as your system has DP!
> 
> I already have the itch to cash in my oc warranty for a brand new 3930k flip it & get a 4960X BUT I MUST RESIST... My next chunk of change MUST go to new panels. Which wont happen until I find a shop that has a G-sync display setup for testing. As long as it's under 5 hours drive, i'll do it!


Thanks, but the X version won't be even that much of an upgrade. It would be like spending $100's more for faster ram... Then you would say Why the F* did I do htat?


----------



## skupples

truth


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> *Yeah feel free to do testing, take a look at our thread on dual - Tri - Quad Titans http://www.overclock.net/t/1415441/7680x1440-benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli-gk110-scaling/0_100#post_20536893*
> 
> To go from 1080p to 1600p was AMAZING I highly recommend it. If I were you with 5 1080p monitors I probably would have gone AMD, since I was going to buy 2 more 3014 Dell monitors but Titans / Nvidia does not do portrait surround. In my opinion 1600p is the way to go. If you are going to buy a 30" go for the cheaper catleap or if you are money hungry just save for the 4k Dell 32" coming out and replace your monitor with that. I really like having 3 30" monitors. Adjustment period was instantaneous, I love to snipe so it makes gaming a lot easier,
> Tasks have never been easier. Center screen for main task, right now my right monitor is this browser, left monitor apps / inv info, center monitor excel spreadsheets and Fbook. Then spotify, and VLC for movies. I use a custom crop / aspect ration in VLC to play the movies on all three monitors. I was tempted to put these 3 in portrait but the crappy dell stands don't swivel.
> I am not sure, I will wait for your reply but I have 4 dimms of 8 = 32GB for the board, is 2 x 32GB better for your 64GB? I heard filling up all 4 was the best way to go. I was tempted to keep the ram since I got the 32GB for $241, now it is $320. The main thing though is I am really upset that the x79 board has not changed. looking at our benchmark thread, am I REALLY going to see that much of an increase going to a 4930k? The 3930K and 4930K are basically the same in ALL benchmarks, only a _SLIGHT_ difference. Getting the Extreme series is a total waste of money unless you are going for video editing, tasks. For gaming there is *NO POINT* now O/C I have not seen many people getting good O/C on the 4930K but granted if I were to buy I would get the latest; especially at a $10 difference.
> 
> I find the best option for me to probably be to wait, I was as excited as Skupples to upgrade, but my system was great with 3 titans, and runs the same with 2.


Ahh you have the 3014 vs the 3011's I heard some scary things about the 3014's though hope thats been fixed, I was mainly looking @ the 3011's though. As for your thread I believe you pointed that out to me ages ago when I had my debate on taking back my titan due to the 780 since I was still within 15 days lol.

Portait sounds nice , were you planning to debezel? Also do you find the AG coating to be annoying in any way? I've seen on the 3011 you can dim it slightly to ALMOST get that gloss blackness which I really love. Not sure about removing the coating though I've read a thread on it. Still debating on it though since all my monitors are currently 23" minus the TV so it would def be a jump, since I was initially going to 27" first.

Appreciate the input on that though, as I really do like the extra pixel room vs refresh rate I think. As far as waiting for new monitors I'm sure they'll be super expensive on initial release and I doubt I could afford 3x 4k Dell's Lol let alone run it great, then again I could be surprised with further driver updates.

Mmm well I can see the reason of not upgrading from 39xx to the 49xx though for me I feel somewhat the 980x -> 4960x would definitely be noticeable to some degree, and I do alot of video editing as well on the side and more and more getting into 3D design on the side for a hobby. I also do heavy photoshop for comics, editing, and creation 10k x 10k at the most sometimes more, known to have more than 100 + tabs on sep browsers for ref and other study material + numerous VM's and gaming, I'm all over the place.

Memory wise I've read up on the G.Skill and though the timings advertised on mine are 10-12-12-30 it says on them/reviews I've read all over I can switch to 9-11-11-28 with 64gb without a drop so I'm looking forward to testing that.

Power consumption is another big thing as I'll DEFINITELY reap the benefits on my electric bill somewhat. As far as X vs K goes for me, I'd rather play it safe for now, #overkillmode and see it through, knowing I have something reputably binned vs playing the silicone lottery which isn't as bad as I hear I'm sure, its just peace of mind in some ways. On a smaller gripe I do wish they had kept the black box lol


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Mmm well I can see the reason of not upgrading from 39xx to the 49xx though for me I feel somewhat the 980x -> 4960x would definitely be noticeable to some degree, and I do alot of video editing as well on the side and more and more getting into 3D design on the side for a hobby.
> 
> Power consumption is another big thing as I'll DEFINITELY reap the benefits on my electric bill somewhat. As far as X vs K goes for me, I'd rather play it safe for now, #overkillmode and see it through, knowing I have something reputably binned vs playing the silicone lottery which isn't as bad as I hear I'm sure, its just peace of mind in some ways. On a smaller gripe I do wish they had kept the black box lol


I completely agree about SB-E -> IB-E. For Skupples, if he has a plan already to cash in his warranty and sell his 3930k BNiB, that makes sense to me. But if you were gonna eat a 4-500 dollar loss to upgrade it wouldn't be worth it. x58 -> IB-E would probly be more worthwhile though. If i had a nice 3930k right now, I don't think I'd be upgrading. But i don't. I kinda skipped the last gen and am in dire need of an upgrade. I def plan on grabbing a 4930k and hoping I'm a lottery winner =P. I wish i had enough funds on hand to bin through a few, but i don't =\

What is it you're saying about grabbing 4960x so you don't have to play the silicon lottery? I wasn't aware that OC differences between batches didn't apply to the X's...


----------



## erayser

I don't even question things I buy in this hobby anymore... I just buy what I want at that time, and enjoy the heck out of it no matter how much it cost. I'm not into the wait for the next release thing... I just like to buy and have fun building. When I feel in the mood to upgrade or do a new build again, then I'll buy what's current again. The only reason I waited for this board is because they announced it the day after the 4930k came out, which IB-e is what I wanted for my next upgrade/build from a 2600k. I already had the RIVE board in my house when the RIV BE was announced. When g-sync supports tri-surround multiple monitors... I think that would be my next purchase in this money pit hobby... LOL...


----------



## kpoeticg

I had just received my RIVE, opened it, and took unboxing photos of every single thing in the package when the BE was announced. I ate a 15% restocking fee on Newegg. Not bad though considering there wasn't a single unopened bag and they refunded me 100% on the non-refundable warranty =)


----------



## erayser

Did you actually talk to a customer service rep to RMA the RIVE? Newegg waived my restocking fee. I think it was because I was being nice... and I asked if I could get the restocking fee waived. I guess it didn't hurt when I told them it was never opened.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, it was because everything was opened. That really leaves them no choice but to sell it as open-box. I was expecting 20% fee and to have to eat the warranty myself. I "Chatted" with a rep. Not on the phone. I left her an excellent review. I was dreading the conversation because they're already supposed to be "non-refundable" and I'd opened every little piece and took pics of it. Plus test-fitted my EK Block. I was happy with the way it worked out


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ahh you have the 3014 vs the 3011's I heard some scary things about the 3014's though hope thats been fixed, I was mainly looking @ the 3011's though. As for your thread I believe you pointed that out to me ages ago when I had my debate on taking back my titan due to the 780 since I was still within 15 days lol.


Rev A03 is out now so you would be fine. In terms of all the issues, it depends on how particular you are. I went through about 4-5 monitors before I got my perfect ones. Then it was an issue of making sure the colors on all 3 were ok. Dell is really good about having a hassel free return policy. Their indian tech support is what is the worst
Quote:


> Portait sounds nice , were you planning to debezel? Also do you find the AG coating to be annoying in any way? I've seen on the 3011 you can dim it slightly to ALMOST get that gloss blackness which I really love. Not sure about removing the coating though I've read a thread on it. Still debating on it though since all my monitors are currently 23" minus the TV so it would def be a jump, since I was initially going to 27" first.


Personally, I don't mess with Debezeling with Bezel correction it's barely noticeable. If you go 4k Get one. I think at a 4k resolution there really / truly is no need to do anything. I am curious though as to how 1920 x 1080 movies in full screen would look.
Quote:


> Mmm well I can see the reason of not upgrading from 39xx to the 49xx though for me I feel somewhat the 980x -> 4960x would definitely be noticeable to some degree, and I do alot of video editing as well on the side and more and more getting into 3D design on the side for a hobby. I also do heavy photoshop for comics, editing, and creation 10k x 10k at the most sometimes more, known to have more than 100 + tabs on sep browsers for ref and other study material + numerous VM's and gaming, I'm all over the place.
> Memory wise I've read up on the G.Skill and though the timings advertised on mine are 10-12-12-30 it says on them/reviews I've read all over I can switch to 9-11-11-28 with 64gb without a drop so I'm looking forward to testing that.


Not sure I am sold since, I prefer to save my money on things worthwhile, stronger timing memory = a waste. Your money is better spent on a better cpu/gpu for the bang to the buck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I completely agree about SB-E -> IB-E. For Skupples, if he has a plan already to cash in his warranty and sell his 3930k BNiB, that makes sense to me. But if you were gonna eat a 4-500 dollar loss to upgrade it wouldn't be worth it. x58 -> IB-E would probly be more worthwhile though. If i had a nice 3930k right now, I don't think I'd be upgrading. But i don't. I kinda skipped the last gen and am in dire need of an upgrade. I def plan on grabbing a 4930k and hoping I'm a lottery winner =P. I wish i had enough funds on hand to bin through a few, but i don't =\
> What is it you're saying about grabbing 4960x so you don't have to play the silicon lottery? I wasn't aware that OC differences between batches didn't apply to the X's...


But the main thing is, considering X79 vs Hawell. Haswell has native USB 3.0 and more SATA6 ports. X79 does not, to spend so much money most likey $500+ on a RIVE BE for a board that does not have ALL the features it should have then another $600 on the CPU / Cooler (if I don't stay on wicked awesome air), for only based off our 1440p vs 1600p thread a *minor 5-10%* bump in performance does not seem to make much sense. I would do it though in a heartbeat if that x79 had more native ports... since I am itching to have faster performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> Did you actually talk to a customer service rep to RMA the RIVE? Newegg waived my restocking fee. I think it was because I was being nice... and I asked if I could get the restocking fee waived. I guess it didn't hurt when I told them it was never opened.


Same, they waived my restocking fee and extended my return ship date by 30 days. They were REALLY NICE. So I have to mail it by Monday so I don't get hit with a charge. Hence, why I am really looking for a good argument to not send it back LOL


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> But the main thing is, considering X79 vs Hawell. Haswell has native USB 3.0 and more SATA6 ports. X79 does not, to spend so much money most likey $500+ on a RIVE BE for a board that does not have ALL the features it should have then another $600 on the CPU / Cooler (if I don't stay on wicked awesome air), for only based off our 1440p vs 1600p thread a *minor 5-10%* bump in performance does not seem to make much sense. I would do it though in a heartbeat if that x79 had more native ports... since I am itching to have faster performance.


You're preaching to the choir brotha. I'm pretty pissed that Intel didn't give us a Chipset update. It makes ABSOLUTELY no sense to me considering that Sata III and USB 3 are the norm now. It was just plain lazy of them. Asus is doing as much as they can to give us Enthusiast builders as much updated tech as they can with the RIVE BE. But Intel really ****ed the pooch on this one. I would much prefer to wait for Haswell-E to upgrade. But right now I'm speaking to you on a laptop, so.......... yeah


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You're preaching to the choir brotha. I'm pretty pissed that Intel didn't give us a Chipset update. It makes ABSOLUTELY no sense to me considering that Sata III and USB 3 are the norm now. It was just plain lazy of them. Asus is doing as much as they can to give us Enthusiast builders as much updated tech as they can with the RIVE BE. But Intel really ****ed the pooch on this one. I would much prefer to wait for Haswell-E to upgrade. But right now I'm speaking to you on a laptop, so.......... yeah


Yeah right now I feel my system is quite badass... The only thing that could use an improvement is:

CPU
MOBO
RAM

With that being said, if lets say I don't upgrade and wait, the only update coming this year that I see is the mobile version intel is pumping out. If that's the case there is no reason to hold onto this ram. Better to return it for the money and hope prices go down later on.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Rev A03 is out now so you would be fine. In terms of all the issues, it depends on how particular you are. I went through about 4-5 monitors before I got my perfect ones. Then it was an issue of making sure the colors on all 3 were ok. Dell is really good about having a hassel free return policy. Their indian tech support is what is the worst


Lol I completely forgot about them, even with my employee discount the monitors are still expensive as heck though looking @ liquidation sites and craigslist the 500-700$ (new) look very enticing especially when I was contemplating on a 100% sRGB monitor from Asus as I like my colors for artwork and when I draw.
Quote:


> Personally, I don't mess with Debezeling with Bezel correction it's barely noticeable. If you go 4k Get one. I think at a 4k resolution there really / truly is no need to do anything. I am curious though as to how 1920 x 1080 movies in full screen would look.


I still like the screen real estate, it'd be annoying unless the tiled sections were able to expand windows to fit within their respective 1080p blocks, as I like to maximize on mine, though I'm sure after some time I may adapt, I just can't be without multi monitors anymore lol. Even at work I managed to grab 3 for my desk w/ my docking station and just to keep me quiet apparently they're ordering me a 4th so I"ll be looking into a ViDock and or multiple USB->DVI adaptors I guess.

Hopefully the 4k prices come down though 32" @ 4k seems REALLY small, though I could be wrong. If that was the case though I'd probably push for the 84" LG 4k since its dropping every couple months, and that would be a LOVELY piece of work <3 started around 30k, then 24k then 17k then 10k now its just below 9k most likely around 5-6k by xmas if we're lucky. Def afforadable by next year and should be around 4k hopefully which would be 1k above the monitor price but w/ a whoping 53" of extra viewing space







Quote:


> Not sure I am sold since, I prefer to save my money on things worthwhile, stronger timing memory = a waste. Your money is better spent on a better cpu/gpu for the bang to the buck


Oh no no I was just adding on to your previous comment about 64 vs 32 and or maxing the slots, same ram just can adjust the timings fine, I used to just grab whatever was rated highly and go with it back when I got my 980x as I'd been using Sagers since 2005 ->2010 So it was a very nice jump. Now since I have time kicking around been studying up though won't claim to know more than anyone here as I'm soaking up as much as I can get and love the tutorials and benchmarks people put up.

As far as RAM goes I believe I saved quite a bit after researching found G.Skill to be a much better bang for my buck vs spending an additional 100-150$ more on the same speeds for the Corsair Dominator Platinums ( though the aesthetics are <3 )
Quote:


> But the main thing is, considering X79 vs Hawell. Haswell has native USB 3.0 and more SATA6 ports. X79 does not, to spend so much money most likey $500+ on a RIVE BE for a board that does not have ALL the features it should have then another $600 on the CPU / Cooler (if I don't stay on wicked awesome air), for only based off our 1440p vs 1600p thread a *minor 5-10%* bump in performance does not seem to make much sense. I would do it though in a heartbeat if that x79 had more native ports... since I am itching to have faster performance.


X99 woulda been bawse, though I was unaware it was still non-native, originally thought it was hype.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> What is it you're saying about grabbing 4960x so you don't have to play the silicon lottery? I wasn't aware that OC differences between batches didn't apply to the X's...


This is something I was under the impression of and gathered (and could be WAYYYY off )from the waves of threads on different forums and other areas from people asking the difference between X and K that X's were mainly Cherry picked K's in theory so that you'd have a much higher quality ( luck of the lottery ) vs getting a K. My luck is not that great, so I don't mind playing it safe to be honest, though I am curious and forgot if K's allow access to the Multiplier option in the Bios or if thats strictly for X types only?

I"m sure others can chime in, though I think the initial perk that I derived this from was from an Intel engineer posting on Reddit sometime back.

My apologies if its changed and or Incorrect, as the one thing I DON"T want to do is say something that may lead someone else into believing different, so to clear that up this was more or less my understanding from research online.


----------



## kpoeticg

As far as the K, yes, that's exactly what the K means on an Intel chip. That the multiplier is unlocked. That's why Intel did a 4820k this year when SB-E only had a 3820 that was locked. Same goes with 4770k or any other Chipset Version. The only differences I'm currently aware of between 4960 and 4930 is a higher L3 Cache and slightly higher Base and Turbo Clocks (Like 100mhz each i think)
You could be completely right about 4960x being Cherry Picked. If that's the case, I wasn't aware of it. I would love for some1 to chime in and shed some light on that


----------



## X-oiL

Regarding native usb 3.0, what real benefits can we see vs 2.0? Of course transfer rates if you have a external HDD. Anything other then that?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-oiL*
> 
> Regarding native usb 3.0, what real benefits can we see vs 2.0? Of course transfer rates if you have a external HDD. Anything other then that?


Honestly, not much. The new USB 3.0 chipsets out are pretty damn nice, given you are running Windows 8+.

Native USB3.0 would save PCI-E lanes depending on the implementation of the board. RIVE and RIVBE won't have issues in this regard, and lower latency, But unless you're using USB3.0 to run an external SSD box, and boot off of it, you won't see any problems.


----------



## chimaychanga

Quick question here:

My choice of platform will definitely be 2011 over haswell 1150 because of its thermal issues.

I was thinking the 4820k will suite me just fine as Im not planning to do any video rendering what so ever.

So a 4930k wont benefit many anything here... right?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chimaychanga*
> 
> Quick question here:
> 
> My choice of platform will definitely be 2011 over haswell 1150 because of its thermal issues.
> 
> I was thinking the 4820k will suite me just fine as Im not planning to do any video rendering what so ever.
> 
> So a 4930k wont benefit many anything here... right?


As far as my understanding goes:

What will you be using your rig to do? If strictly gaming then I don't see to much benefit, (though some games may utilize it ) all rounded wise though the additional 6 cores CAN be nice, and the price difference between the 2 isn't that much to consider the 4930k to be honest.


----------



## gdubc

And the rise of your epeen would be worth that ltitle extra cost lol!


----------



## chimaychanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> As far as my understanding goes:
> 
> What will you be using your rig to do? If strictly gaming then I don't see to much benefit, (though some games may utilize it ) all rounded wise though the additional 6 cores CAN be nice, and the price difference between the 2 isn't that much to consider the 4930k to be honest.


Overclocking and gaming... and actually the price between these to cpus are almost the double, thats why im asking if it will be worth it.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chimaychanga*
> 
> Overclocking and gaming... and actually the price between these to cpus are almost the double, thats why im asking if it will be worth it.


What games? Single card or multiple cards?

4820K is a nice chip to OC on, from what I see the clock wall on air and low-end water seems to be 100-200mhz higher than average 4930K's.


----------



## chimaychanga

just urban terror... just kidding









FPS games only

Im only planning to get a single gtx 780 along with a waterblock, might do sli along the way when i can afford it


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chimaychanga*
> 
> strickly FPS games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im only planning to get a single gtx 780 along with a waterblock, might do sli along the way when i can afford it


Well then you can grab i5-4670K. (or i7 version) It would probably work better. I play mainly strategies, do heavy RAM stuff like writing AI in spare time, and occasionally do volunteer research in Image encoding. So for me fast RAM access and CPU power are the most important stuff.

Or you can do, It's sweet MB, it's completely *OVERPOWERED* CPU, I'd do 2011 socket. And grab 2011 on RIVE BE just for fun.

I originally wanted to combine the above with awesome gaming card GT 640 passive just for fun. However I needed CPU power at least in CUDA, and GTX 660 allowed CUDA applications with enough power. (as a stopgap)


----------



## chimaychanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Well then you can grab i5-4670K. (or i7 version) It would probably work better. I play mainly strategies, do heavy RAM stuff like writing AI in spare time, and occasionally do volunteer research in Image encoding. So for me fast RAM access and CPU power are the most important stuff.
> 
> Or you can do, It's sweet MB, it's completely *OVERPOWERED* CPU, I'd do 2011 socket. And grab 2011 on RIVE BE just for fun.


i have no intention in getting a haswell chip.. i dont like its thermal issues as mentioned


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chimaychanga*
> 
> i have no intention in getting a haswell chip.. i dont like its thermal issues as mentioned


Neither I.

I originally waited for HW, then I seen the thermal and voltage issues with AVX2. Then I seen: "Intel's thermal paste pumped out after few weeks of overclocking", and that was the end of idea of getting HW. While main problems can be solved by deliding, socket 2011 is better for heavy heatsinks and I don't want to repair Intel's CPU just to be able to use it on full power.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Me? Getting away from Tri-Channel memory, and other assorted areas, already got my G.Skill 2400's 32gb x 2 ready as well to pop into the new board, (If I ever decide on a case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


oooo.... Nice! The exact thing I'll be getting.

I can't wait until I have Win 7 running off that RAMdisk. It's gonna be insanely fast.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Mmm well I can see the reason of not upgrading from 39xx to the 49xx though for me I feel somewhat the 980x -> 4960x would definitely be noticeable to some degree, and I do alot of video editing as well on the side and more and more getting into 3D design on the side for a hobby. I also do heavy photoshop for comics, editing, and creation 10k x 10k at the most sometimes more, known to have more than 100 + tabs on sep browsers for ref and other study material + numerous VM's and gaming, I'm all over the place.


Although I haven't gotten into the content creation stuff, I'm also a pretty big multitasker like you.









So... the good news is I did some budgeting and if I throw all my money at this build for another year again, I'll have it complete enough that I won't mind putting it on hold for another 6-8 months afterwards. It'll last another 3 years from when I get the chip before I make the next extreme build. Or maybe I'll just keep the rest and replace the motherboard and CPU and swap the DDR3 for DDR4 for the new mobo, we'll see. By that time it'll be a fat, well built server/media centre at the the least, if it turns into the secondary box.

The Bad news is by the time that's happened I'll have sunk $7,000 total over the course of 5 years (check the parts list, not everything goes obsolete overnight) into this monstrosity.

I almost wonder what's wrong with me sometimes, lol.

I'd better get that tax refund that's hanging in the ether waiting for me. Sure would help.


----------



## benben84

I wish I could afford this...or Asus just replaced the ugly gold boards with this style...yeah that would be better!


----------



## Arkuatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-oiL*
> 
> Not so sure about that if you go by this test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1434154/help-me-decide-z87-vs-x79/0_50#post_20984444


I don't think that's the plx chip difference, more of the processor difference. The only way you can verify the difference if you have, though highly doubt it, a x79 motherboard with plx.


----------



## kpoeticg

They make a few x79 with PLX like the Asrock x79 extreme 11


----------



## skupples

Is it the 29th yet?


----------



## kpoeticg

LOL "Are we there yet?!?!?"


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Is it the 29th yet?


I will not ask questions like that. I'd play computer games until 28. 10. 23:41 and then hit refresh 2x per minute until 29. 10. I already bought enough food to be fine for few days so I'd spend next few days by playing and enjoying few books. Instead of biting into chair, and refreshing google and other sites with HW info.

If worse comes to worst, I'd try also cleaning.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I will not ask questions like that. I'd play computer games until 28. 10. 23:41 and then hit refresh 2x per minute until 29. 10. I already bought enough food to be fine for few days so I'd spend next few days by playing and enjoying few books. Instead of biting into chair, and refreshing google and other sites with HW info.
> 
> If worse comes to worst, I'd try also cleaning.


K, so is it the 29th yet?

Also what time zone is NewEgg set at normally? East coast? (hopefully )


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> K, so is it the 29th yet?
> 
> Also what time zone is NewEgg set at normally? East coast? (hopefully )


Who know's... It was midnight EST when they listed 290X though.

Worried isn't the right word, but yeah... Noticing that it still isn't listed anywhere. I figured it would show up @least a few day's in advance. Asus needs to take a page from AMD's hype engine.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well the 290x only had a few Pre-Orders with "Guessed" prices b4 last night. NCIX did the same thing with the RIVE BE. Asus confirming the date put MY mind at ease at least....


----------



## skupples

True enough... "Sad" NCIX pulled down pre-order's before I stumbled across it.


----------



## VettePilot

The 29th! So I cant get this board in and ready for the launch of BF4


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> True enough... "Sad" NCIX pulled down pre-order's before I stumbled across it.


meh. You woulda been paying a premium just to not have to order it on the 29th


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> meh. You woulda been paying a premium just to not have to order it on the 29th


20-30$ max. No big deal. I don't like waiting on bated breath spam reloading pages to make sure I don't have to wait on the second run of things.


----------



## kpoeticg

LOL. Well if it's like the 290x was last night, it should be hard to miss =P. I hear ya though


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 20-30$ max. No big deal. I don't like waiting on bated breath spam reloading pages to make sure I don't have to wait on the second run of things.


Tempted to just script a bot to monitor for me then blow up my phone upon availability lol ( in the case I"m not near a network capable device. )


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Tempted to just script a bot to monitor for me then blow up my phone upon availability lol ( in the case I"m not near a network capable device. )


& things like this are why i'm seeking a new career path in life! I should of stuck with tech & programming when I had the chance 13 years ago in highschool... Good thing i'm still young!

Might as well script it to buy one.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> & things like this are why i'm seeking a new career path in life! I should of stuck with tech & programming when I had the chance 13 years ago in highschool... Good thing i'm still young!
> 
> Might as well script it to buy one.


Lol was gonna say that but then something screws up I end up buying all of them somehow, that or script it to send a response to my phone and a simple reply approves the order.

Would be SHHHVVEEETTTT if they also had an option bundle w/ the 4960/4930 to save a buck <3


----------



## cookiesowns

Forgot to mention.

Microcenter may or may not be getting the black edition in, however a little insider said the chances are likely. RIVE should be back in stock as well, as they were discontinued only to wait for Asus to preload IVY-E capable BIOS's.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Lol was gonna say that but then something screws up I end up buying all of them somehow, that or script it to send a response to my phone and a simple reply approves the order.
> 
> Would be SHHHVVEEETTTT if they also had an option bundle w/ the 4960/4930 to save a buck <3


----------



## wholeeo

This board will be the sole reason I drop Z77.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> This board will be the sole reason I drop Z77.


Preaching to the quire! I will then stay with it for probably 2+ years. I need to sink a few thou into some shiny monitors worthy of three titans. Hope G-sync goes into some OCable 1440p's




couldn't resist.


----------



## Arm3nian

This thing should just come out already. Going to have 2 sapphire 290x rotting tomorrow


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> This thing should just come out already. Going to have 2 sapphire 290x rotting tomorrow


LOL. That's the only reason i didn't grab my 2 290x's last night. I don't have my mobo yet, so figured I'd wait for an Asus or MSI version. It was tempting tho


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> LOL. That's the only reason i didn't grab my 2 290x's last night. I don't have my mobo yet, so figured I'd wait for an Asus or MSI version. It was tempting tho


Well you might not be able to find them in stock now. I was going to wait for Asus also, but read around and most agreed sapphire is the best brand for amd.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well Sapphire and Asus are supposed to use Hynix Memory. That's why u read that. They'll be back in stock by the time the RIVE BE drops. Hopefully the Asus or MSI versions will be on Newegg too


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well Sapphire and Asus are supposed to use Hynix Memory. That's why u read that. They'll be back in stock by the time the RIVE BE drops. Hopefully the Asus or MSI versions will be on Newegg too


Well I know Asus and Sapphire use hynix but I was talking about other threads. Like for past cards, people seemed to like sapphire, asus came in second, msi third.


----------



## kpoeticg

Hrmm never heard that. I always hear people either prefer the MSI or Asus versions. Maybe your right about it being more preferred. I always thought the Matrix and Lightning were the most popular. I do feel stupid though cuz one of the reasons I was waiting for the Asus was VGA Hotwire with the RIVE BE. But I'm just remembering that i don't think the DCII's have the hotwire plug on them. So i shoulda just grabbed a cpl Sapphire's. Oh well. I didn't really need 2 BF4 bundle's either =P


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Well I know Asus and Sapphire use hynix but I was talking about other threads. Like for past cards, people seemed to like sapphire, asus came in second, msi third.


Sapphire doesn't allow you to remove the cooler on the card without voiding the warranty and Sapphires RMA's are handled by a third party in the US that I've seen a number of user complaints about.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Hrmm never heard that. I always hear people either prefer the MSI or Asus versions. Maybe your right about it being more preferred. I always thought the Matrix and Lightning were the most popular. I do feel stupid though cuz one of the reasons I was waiting for the Asus was VGA Hotwire with the RIVE BE. But I'm just remembering that i don't think the DCII's have the hotwire plug on them. So i shoulda just grabbed a cpl Sapphire's. Oh well. I didn't really need 2 BF4 bundle's either =P


Well the matrix and lightnings are non reference so that broadens the question a little. Windforce for example have great cooling, asus have great build quality, lightnings are known to clock well, toxics (also very popular from sapphire) have zombie overclocking ability lol.

For reference, I see Sapphire as the way to go. If you're waiting for the non references, you might be waiting quite a while.


----------



## s0up2up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> Sapphire doesn't allow you to remove the cooler on the card without voiding the warranty and Sapphires RMA's are handled by a third party in the US that I've seen a number of user complaints about.


Isn't that the case with most AMD AIB Partners? Eg: Sapphire, ASUS, MSI etc?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> Sapphire doesn't allow you to remove the cooler on the card without voiding the warranty and Sapphires RMA's are handled by a third party in the US that I've seen a number of user complaints about.


I've seen many more horror stories regarding ASUS and their rma for video cards than Sapphire.

Also, I doubt that is going to be the case. The card basically needs a waterblock to operate.


----------



## skupples

Sapphire is AMD's EVGA... Minus the PSU's and mostly broken mobo's.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sapphire is AMD's EVGA... Minus the PSU's and mostly broken mobo's.


Agreed.

BTW, do you like your EVGA psu? Going to go evga, ax1200i or maybe something from seasonic.


----------



## carlhil2

Just bought this setup from Micro Center last Saturday, think i should return board and go for the BE, or, is the Asus X79Deluxe a good alternative?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Also, I doubt that is going to be the case. The card basically needs a waterblock to operate.


I'll have em underwater anyway. I just really didn't even need ONE BF4 edition, especially 2. And so far, i haven't seen em on sale without the BF4, unless i just missed it at some point after i went to bed.

Also, I highly recommend the Antec HCP Platinum series. Johnny Guru wrote it a spectacular review. I have the 1300, only reason i WOULDN'T recommend it is if you're planning on sleeving it. Alot of dbl crimps and a triple crimp on the 24-Pin. It's an extremely high quality Delta unit though


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I'll have em underwater anyway. I just really didn't even need ONE BF4 edition, especially 2. And so far, i haven't seen em on sale without the BF4, unless i just missed it at some point after i went to bed.
> 
> Also, I highly recommend the Antec HCP Platinum series. Johnny Guru wrote it a spectacular review. I have the 1300, only reason i WOULDN'T recommend it is if you're planning on sleeving it. Alot of dbl crimps and a triple crimp on the 24-Pin. It's an extremely high quality Delta unit though


I want bf4 and my friend is going to buy the other one off of me







And yeah you missed them, there were some w/o the bf4 going for $559.

I liked the evga ones because they come sleeved. Corsair sells sleeved cables, overpriced as hell but they look good.


----------



## kpoeticg

Was it the XFX ones? Because i didn't wanna play the memory lottery. I think i noticed an XFX for sale w/out BF4. I was looking for Asus or Sapphire. I guess it doesn't really matter which, since the VGA Hotwire won't be on it til the Matrix comes out in like December or whatever they've been saying for non-reference.


----------



## LunaP

I love how active this thread is getting again now that we're only days away~

Shall we take bets on how many pages per minute we'll see come go day? Or maybe all who manage to get their orders in


----------



## Arm3nian

Yeah the xfx one was overpriced though, it cost as much as the bf4 version w/o bf4. XFX is crazy, stay away.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161438 HIS one was $550

I saw some posts saying the elpida memory works just as good as the hynix with a bios flash on the 290x, but yeah if they used elpida to begin with then what was stopping them from cheaping out on other components


----------



## kpoeticg

I doubt a bios flash could make the physical memory just as good. But yeah, 2 Graphics cards, same price, one uses high end components, one cuts corners, who u gonna choose?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I doubt a bios flash could make the physical memory just as good. But yeah, 2 Graphics cards, same price, one uses high end components, one cuts corners, who u gonna choose?


They said the bios flash allowed the memory to clock much higher than original bios. Blah blah, as you said, same price, why not get the better built one.


----------



## kpoeticg

Still good to know tho. Thanx


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Just bought this setup from Micro Center last Saturday, think i should return board and go for the BE, or, is the Asus X79Deluxe a good alternative?


X79-Deluxe is a good board. If you are sticking with Air / AIO water, I don't see any problems with it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> BTW, do you like your EVGA psu? Going to go evga, ax1200i or maybe something from seasonic.


So far so good. I got it for 189.99USD.... So, that's a plus. It's a given that the ax1200i has slightly higher quality parts on the inside, it's also damn near twice the price. Most outlet's have given G2 1300W great reviews. It will be powering nothing but my tri-Titans in my 900D rebuld, which will start as soon as this board shows up @ my house.


----------



## gdubc

Don't think I saw this here yet but *ncix* is taking preorders again.


----------



## kpoeticg

Same price as b4 too. That's a good sign!!! Thanx


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Don't think I saw this here yet but *ncix* is taking preorders again.


Repped for find!

As for NCIX I'm unfamiliar with them as I normally go NewEgg, are they usually good with getting orders on time? Just want to make sure before I pull the trigger with them. I know its mostly up to shipping and all just hard to break away. Anyone that could chime in would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## kpoeticg

Linus is an employee of NCIX. They're fairly reputable as far as i know. But can also be a little pricier than other places


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Yeah the xfx one was overpriced though, it cost as much as the bf4 version w/o bf4. XFX is crazy, stay away.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161438 HIS one was $550
> 
> I saw some posts saying the elpida memory works just as good as the hynix with a bios flash on the 290x, but yeah if they used elpida to begin with then what was stopping them from cheaping out on other components


The xfx come with bf4. Says so right on the order page. Also, reference design has a strict component list aibs can't move from except for supply shortages. That's the reason memory is either hynix or elpidia. In terms of vrms and caps, it will be identicle.

I grabbed 3 MSI, 2 xfx and 1 sapphire 290x so I will start a thread next week on my findings. Have 3 water blocks comming as well so I will have full air/water numbers.

I wonder if the Asus bios is needed for voltage control on all 290x or if the the ocuk thread was merely for the 290 (as that is what the bios was used on)


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So far so good. I got it for 189.99USD.... So, that's a plus. It's a given that the ax1200i has slightly higher quality parts on the inside, it's also damn near twice the price. Most outlet's have given G2 1300W great reviews. It will be powering nothing but my tri-Titans in my 900D rebuld, which will start as soon as this board shows up @ my house.


I had an ax1200 before, and the coil whine was damned annoying, I had to stop power to it when I slept or the high frequency would annoy me to death. Also, it doesn't have the cables for quad gpus, which is ridiculous. AX1200i has the exact same problems but also has software that doesn't work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Linus is an employee of NCIX. They're fairly reputable as far as i know. But can also be a little pricier than other places


Actually he isn't an employee of them anymore, hasn't been one for quite a while now. He just does videos for them once in a while.


----------



## skupples

so very tempting, wonder how much they jack those up when the final charge goes through since you agree to be bent over a barrel & all.. Lol, idk if it's true, but I have heard they share an industrial park with NewEgg...

I bet they will be charging close to 600$ on these pre-orders.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> The xfx come with bf4. Says so right on the order page. Also, reference design has a strict component list aibs can't move from except for supply shortages. That's the reason memory is either hynix or elpidia. In terms of vrms and caps, it will be identicle.
> 
> I grabbed 3 MSI, 2 xfx and 1 sapphire 290x so I will start a thread next week on my findings. Have 3 water blocks comming as well so I will have full air/water numbers.
> 
> I wonder if the Asus bios is needed for voltage control on all 290x or if the the ocuk thread was merely for the 290 (as that is what the bios was used on)


Newegg had an XFX one on launch day that was 579 and didn't come with bf4.. weird.

I was under the impression that the only thing reference about the cards was pcb design/layout, I think components can be swapped out. I got my two Sapphire 290x today, waterblocks have shipped out already. Too bad I can't use them until this motherboard comes out


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Actually he isn't an employee of them anymore, hasn't been one for quite a while now. He just does videos for them once in a while.


Didn't know that. I've never shopped at NCIX and don't follow Linus much anymore. I guess cuz of the vidz i still see him doing for them sometimes made me assume he still worked there. I've never seen an NCIX review, unboxing, or full PC "commercial" without Linus in it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> so very tempting, wonder how much they jack those up when the final charge goes through since you agree to be bent over a barrel & all.. Lol, idk if it's true, but I have heard they share an industrial park with NewEgg...
> 
> I bet they will be charging close to 600$ on these pre-orders.


I heard the same thing about the industrial park. I'd expect them to charge an extra 5-10% over every1 else. That's just sort of a random guess tho


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> LOL. That's the only reason i didn't grab my 2 290x's last night. I don't have my mobo yet, so figured I'd wait for an Asus or MSI version. It was tempting tho


Still debating if the new AMD is really better than titans.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Still debating if the new AMD is really better than titans.


Depends what you mean by better. Price/performance lol...
Max oc ability is going to surpass the titan imo, have to wait and see though once people throw blocks on them. Maybe start overvolting with new bios.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Still debating if the new AMD is really better than titans.


People with multiple monitors should really wait for proof of concept on the hardware level fixes in 290x. It's a dead winner on single 4k...

Tom's has a review here with triple 1440p

In my opinion, not worth it if you already have two or three titans. It's a different story if you were looking to upgrade from gk104, or 7xxx or older.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> People with multiple monitors should really wait for proof of concept on the hardware level fixes in 290x. It's a dead winner on single 4k...
> 
> Tom's has a review here with triple 1440p
> 
> In my opinion, not worth it if you already have two or three titans. It's a different story if you were looking to upgrade from gk104, or 7xxx or older.


What about 1x Titan users aiming @ a 2nd? I've had a mix of AMD / Nvidia throughought my career, never really had issues with either (knock on wood) but since I'm getting more and more into surround I do pay mind to stuttering and other issues I"ve read about. I'm aware of bad hardware in bunches as any type of product is prone to that, but since its a driver issue, I'm pretty sure the card would be more than capable if ATI took the time to really test it.

Other than that I'd LOVE to take advantage of Eye-Finity and can't remember how many times I've jumped on Nvidia support to at least implement an option to select WHICH monitors (if you had more than 3 ) to use for Surround, as I'm aware they can't copy ATI. Can't have the best of both worlds or there'd be no competition









The way I was raised in the tech world as far as video cards went, people used to put it like this lol:

Early 2000's
Nvidia - Faulty hardware - great driver support
ATI - Great hardware - crappy driver support

Later 2000's
Nvidia - Great hardware - great driver support
ATI - Great hardware - crappy driver support

Over the years it just came down to both being great hardware with one that updates way more than the other, something ATI could at least learn from IMHO holding out for 6-8 months on a driver is just wut, only to find out that if issues still persist you have to wait another which by that time the next cards are out. If you never run into those issues then you have no reason to complain.

I really miss Voodoo







and I think its because I was a high end Voodoo User I ended up going Nvidia since they bought into them.

Sorry dunno how I went off topic there lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I had an ax1200 before, and the coil whine was damned annoying, I had to stop power to it when I slept or the high frequency would annoy me to death. Also, it doesn't have the cables for quad gpus, which is ridiculous. AX1200i has the exact same problems but also has software that doesn't work.


Well great, I bought a AX1200i and have it sitting here on the side as one of the few items I didn't return. Still debating on which case to get and only have 4 days left to decide









As for the AX1200i, I"'m really hoping that's just a defect that only some units get, and I would be buying the professional cabling sleeves with this too. I don't plan on quad SLI ever so as long as it supports up to 3 I'll be happy.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Well great, I bought a AX1200i and have it sitting here on the side as one of the few items I didn't return. Still debating on which case to get and only have 4 days left to decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the AX1200i, I"'m really hoping that's just a defect that only some units get, and I would be buying the professional cabling sleeves with this too. I don't plan on quad SLI ever so as long as it supports up to 3 I'll be happy.


Unfortunately, I think everyone with an ax1200 or ax1200i has coil whine. I'm shocked corsair didn't fix it on the new model, especially when it is the same thing but costs $100 more. The sleeved cables look awesome though.


----------



## skupples

I would recommend for you to do the same thing I did to acquire my third titan. Go used, with warranty, pref EVGA.

Man, I'm one click away from pre-ordering this, it's 522$ w/ overnight shipping. I smell a 600$ mobo order.







shipping insurance is 1.5% of cost.



I did this for peace of mind. I HATE camping reload buttons @ midnight.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Unfortunately, I think everyone with an ax1200 or ax1200i has coil whine. I'm shocked corsair didn't fix it on the new model, especially when it is the same thing but costs $100 more. The sleeved cables look awesome though.


FFFFFFFFFFffffffff damnit, well its too late anyways as its been a month now and the return policy is 15 days I believe. Meh. Recommendations for future purchases? I've heard good things about Seasonic/Evga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would recommend for you to do the same thing I did to acquire my third titan. Go used, with warranty, pref EVGA.
> 
> Man, I'm one click away from pre-ordering this, it's 522$ w/ overnight shipping. I smell a 600$ mobo order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shipping insurance is 1.5% of cost.
> 
> 
> 
> I did this for peace of mind. I HATE camping reload buttons @ midnight.


Lol I'll probably do the same tonight if I can't distract myself enough, as I would LOVE to wait for NewEgg..... ugh. Does NICX accept paypal?


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFffffffff damnit, well its too late anyways as its been a month now and the return policy is 15 days I believe. Meh. Recommendations for future purchases? I've heard good things about Seasonic/Evga


I'm using Dark Power Pro 10, Seasonic high end are also nice (probably even better). Enermax Revolutions, or Platimax are not bad either.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Unfortunately, I think everyone with an ax1200 or ax1200i has coil whine. I'm shocked corsair didn't fix it on the new model, especially when it is the same thing but costs $100 more. The sleeved cables look awesome though.


i have AX1200i , and had one more before







i didn't had any coil whine with both of them


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> i have AX1200i , and had one more before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't had any coil whine with both of them


Hmm really? Lucky you. I've seen many others complain about it for the ax1200i. I couldn't stand my ax1200 with coil whine, glad I got rid of it tbh.


----------



## LunaP

Glad to know, I"ll post my findings once I get my board (and decide on a damn case already)

As for my automated notify script, ran into a bump that unless I know the page that NewEgg is updating ( which they haven't surfaced ) then I'm pretty SoL. Time to pull out the mining tools and find an alternate location to do some scrubbing. Pretty sure they already have the page up just not active.. We'll see.


----------



## Arm3nian

Any news about a waterblock for this board? Full cover, ek perhaps?


----------



## kpoeticg

No word on it really. But I'd be SHOCKED if EK doesn't release a full board block for the BE. I'd be a little suprised if XSPC didn't too


----------



## Arm3nian

Well they better release it on day 1


----------



## guitarmageddon88

That secure erase function....







That seems pretty innovative to me and is a major selling point, personally.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Well they better release it on day 1


They can only release it on day one if Asus made it that way. Hopefully that's the case like AMD did with 290x. Those blocks take time to make (Obviously







)


----------



## erayser

So much crap going on in my life right now... I hope I don't forget or miss my chance on purchasing it on day one.


----------



## skupples

eh, I rather them release it later. Iv'e bled my fun fund's dry on this rebuild. Well, my car breaking down was cherry on the cake.


----------



## JML10166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Unfortunately, I think everyone with an ax1200 or ax1200i has coil whine. I'm shocked corsair didn't fix it on the new model, especially when it is the same thing but costs $100 more. The sleeved cables look awesome though.


I must have lucked out, mine isn't whiny.









JML


----------



## _REAPER_

Where did you find the mobo for Pre order?


----------



## qcktthfm1

Here?
http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=90951&vpn=Rampage%20IV%20Black%20Edition&manufacture=ASUS


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Where did you find the mobo for Pre order?


So preorder means they would charge your card for higher amount than MSRP, and then 14 days later when manufacturer would manufacture enough of them to fulfill your request, they would send you. Meanwhile your local computer savy hobo would have it three days at home already and for MSRP, because he ordered it from a net shop without preorder.

That's awesome. The entertainment that people who have a credit card can do.


----------



## 6steven9

is $499 the actual price ?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Unfortunately, I think everyone with an ax1200 or ax1200i has coil whine. I'm shocked corsair didn't fix it on the new model, especially when it is the same thing but costs $100 more. The sleeved cables look awesome though.


I just got my 4th AX1200, and never have I heard any 'coil whine' from any of them. The AX1200 is right up there with the most reliable, cleanest, quietest, low-ripple PSUs ever made.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=189

^ That's the review that convinced me to buy my first one, and it lived up to every word in it and then some, and so has each one since. It's really the only PSU I even consider using any more.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6steven9*
> 
> is $499 the actual price ?


I'm going to guess NCIX will be charging just under 600$ for it. They are always a tad bit more expensive + "pre-order luxury tax" as i'm now calling it... Got mine! They don't bill until the day of shipment of course.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I just got my 4th AX1200, and never have I heard any 'coil whine' from any of them. The AX1200 is right up there with the most reliable, cleanest, quietest, low-ripple PSUs ever made.
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=189
> 
> ^ That's the review that convinced me to buy my first one, and it lived up to every word in it and then some, and so has each one since. It's really the only PSU I even consider using any more.


Why just buy a 1200W? Don't want to be able to maybe do quad-SLI some day?


----------



## Raghar

I don't wanna to ruin your talk about GFX cards, and PSUs, but some chinese forum has a person who had the original box and already took some images and also dissassembled the board, and I thought these images might be useful.

So there are.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I don't wanna to ruin your talk about GFX cards, and PSUs, but some chinese forum has a person who had the original box and already took some images and also dissassembled the board, and I thought these images might be useful.So there are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1718404/[/IMG[/URL]][/QUOTE]
> 
> Looks like the I/o shield becomes worthless if you plan on water cooling the board.


----------



## tSgt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I don't wanna to ruin your talk about GFX cards, and PSUs, but some chinese forum has a person who had the original box and already took some images and also dissassembled the board, and I thought these images might be useful.
> 
> So there are.


Good thing that the middle "heatsink" doesn't cool anything (from what i see on the second picture). Gonna take this piece out as soon as I have the board.

Kinda sad that if you watercool it, you have to remove the IO Cover


----------



## chimaychanga

Why is there a heatsink connection to the I/O cover? cant see anything that needs cooling there

Well EK is working on full MB block


----------



## Cool Mike

Looking at preordering the black at NCIX. I normally purchase from Newegg or Amazon.

Does NCIX not offer a overnight option? Seems not.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Looks like the I/o shield becomes worthless if you plan on water cooling the board.


Good. I'm glad they didn't do something stupid with it. Now to find some one who will sell me a second one so I can snip one. Though, it looks like you may be able to wiggle the heat pipe loose... +1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Looking at preordering the black at NCIX. I normally purchase from Newegg or Amazon.
> 
> Does NCIX not offer a overnight option? Seems not.


1-3 on pre-order, two options 15$ NCIX shipping which is likely USPS, than the more expensive UPS option.

Both are known to drop kick package's, so I wen't with the 1.5% full coverage shipping insurance... Just in case... I have had mobo drama's with Newegg, i'm now jaded.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chimaychanga*
> 
> Why is there a heatsink connection to the I/O cover? cant see anything that needs cooling there
> 
> Well EK is working on full MB block


WooT! Mean's i'll have to add a phase 2 to my 900D.

Though, looking @ the layout, i'm not sure how a one piece full cover block will be possible. The whole PCIE slot backing up to the DIMM's is meh.


----------



## chimaychanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> WooT! Mean's i'll have to add a phase 2 to my 900D.
> 
> Though, looking @ the layout, i'm not sure how a one piece full cover block will be possible. The whole PCIE slot backing up to the DIMM's is meh.


they will probably be similar to the normal rive model.. 2 pieces or maybe a third

just hope they will make them in clean CSQ also


----------



## Cool Mike

Thanks for the info. If the date of 10/29 holds true we may have one in hand by Friday. Being optimistic.









Would like to order from Newegg as they have a good relationship with Asus. Thinking they will be the first to have inventory.


----------



## Raghar

Four more less important images.


----------



## skupples

YAY! It come's with the lga1366 bracket.

Means I can attach my Dynatron the PRO way.

All that other plastic stuff just screams "waste of 20$"


----------



## Levesque

I just pre-order that mobo to replace my ''old'' Rampage IV Extreme.









Does anyone knows if the R4E EK waterblock will work directly on the black edition?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I don't wanna to ruin your talk about GFX cards, and PSUs, but some chinese forum has a person who had the original box and already took some images and also dissassembled the board, and I thought these images might be useful.
> 
> So there are.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mother of god <3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Thanks for the info. If the date of 10/29 holds true we may have one in hand by Friday. Being optimistic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to order from Newegg as they have a good relationship with Asus. Thinking they will be the first to have inventory.


^ THIS <3 I wanna go for next day delivery, I"m gonna call NewEgg 300 times today till I get a rep that knows something. There's ALWAYS 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Four more less important images.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


.....













































































so damn sexy <3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> YAY! It come's with the lga1366 bracket.
> 
> Means I can attach my Dynatron the PRO way.
> 
> All that other plastic stuff just screams "waste of 20$"


HUZZAH!!! So my 980x can just pop over as well!! w00t, good to know in case anything happens <3 Though where are you seeing the 1366 "X" Bracket? Unless I'm missing it.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> X79-Deluxe is a good board. If you are sticking with Air / AIO water, I don't see any problems with it.


Nah man, i am running 2 loops, i may swap anyways, it's still in box, waiting for my case, if the BE comes in at $550.00 or less, i will jump on it...


----------



## LunaP

I'm starting to wonder something here, after talking to several reps @ NewEgg, each checking different areas and doing what they could to find any ounce of info, could NOT find any relevant information on the RIVE BE, from what they told me that they almost always get a heads up in advance, and that's how its been, examples were the 290x etc.

That being said, after going through more than 20 different online retailers which all appear to be selling out the IV Extreme or attempting to, Almost wondering if NewEgg knows something we don't or if the 29th is specific to a certain region? New Egg is normally up to speed on these things too, so really curious if there's been a set back or some issue or if we're only looking @ the UK date.

Anyone able to confirm on this? I'm highly tempted to hit up NCIX but at the same time if others aren't even in the game with it, makes me wonder if NCIX will even get the board on time or within the same time that NewEgg would IF everything goes as planned?

Ughh...SOO CLOSE YET SOOOO FAR

On a side note anyone w/ a chinese bank account can get one now.

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.x8tmyk&id=35024602355&initiative_new=1


----------



## carlhil2

"On a side note anyone w/ a chinese bank account can get one now." Damn, just cut mines up last week.....


----------



## skupples

If they are legit available in china, than it's only a matter of day's before it's available here. NewEgg is troll.

NCIX dropping pre-order's, than putting them back up 2 day's after ASUS_REP say's 29th gogogo on a US forum... Either way, now I don't have to camp reload buttons.


----------



## LunaP

Ok a few more calls and got a supervisor on the phone, used some social engineering, he went around to different departments and up to the managers etc, finally came back stating
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewEgg Supervisor*
> I don't know why we don't have any information on this, from what I"m being told looks like we won't be carrying this model though I don't know why, check back in a couple weeks, we should have some updates then if any. If we were to carry it we would already have a pre order page up, my sincere apologies."


*** NewEgg...***...








you'd best be trollin....

....sigh guess I'll go with NCIX


----------



## Cool Mike

Thanks for the info on availability. I cant imagine Newegg not stocking these. I am sure they will. The big question is when.


----------



## skupples

I don't see these being made in quite the mass production as the vanilla RIVE... But I could be wrong. Producing motherboards for the last chip to ever go w/ x79 has to be a pretty limited market. Unless they EOL vanilla rive & let this take it's place.


----------



## Arm3nian

Can you cancel the order from ncix if it ends up being cheaper on newegg?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Can you cancel the order from ncix if it ends up being cheaper on newegg?


hmm, good question. Let me investigate my pre-order. They do not take any funds until shipment, which means backing out shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## carlhil2

@skupples, would i have enough room for 2 dual bay XSPC bay res in a 900D with a 480x80 Monsta rad up top? [4 fans in pull only] or, would i be better off with the 420x80, getting similar performance with that in a single loop for my 4930k?


----------



## Cool Mike

Good Question, I would also like to know if you can cancel on NCIX. Im sure you can, but can you cancel online like newegg?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I don't see these being made in quite the mass production as the vanilla RIVE... But I could be wrong. Producing motherboards for the last chip to ever go w/ x79 has to be a pretty limited market. Unless they EOL vanilla rive & let this take it's place.


Well my concern is the companies understanding of the NEW 2011 boards as most seem to see it as a re-release. I know at both of the Fry's Electronics locations near me I was told that they're getting rid of the 2011 line as its a "dead end socket" which I asked if they were referring to 1155 and they said no x79 is dead. I think someone went online and read 1 negative article and showed it to management.

Either way my store JUST got the 4820 in stock lol. Other than that they're trying to sell off the remaining and force people on Haswell, I can't help but laugh at some of the ways the employees try to explain things to customers as well as making comparisons on certain areas. Where they get the info is beyond me.

Course nothings more hilarious then listening to someone from Geek squad try to sell


----------



## skupples

I'm no longer allowed into one of the local compUSA's (tiger direct) because I couldn't help my self but intervene when hearing employee's give blatantly false information.









X79 is considered dead now by the industry though. Nothing new will be coming to it, thus dead. I'm pretty sure LGA2011 will live on, the chipset how ever will be evolving. I believe haswell-E is coming out on LGA2011.2 (or maybe it's .3)


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm no longer allowed into one of the local compUSA's (tiger direct) because I couldn't help my self but intervene when hearing employee's give blatantly false information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X79 is considered dead now by the industry though. Nothing new will be coming to it, thus dead. I'm pretty sure LGA2011 will live on, the chipset how ever will be evolving. I believe haswell-E is coming out on LGA2011.2 (or maybe it's .3)


My favorite was watching a best buy employee harass someone about how they NEEDED to buy their professional installation for a HUB because they're difficult to install and that she HIGHLY encouraged it because it was beyond the customers knowledge of how to do lol.

This was of course after the customer asked what the difference between the hub and a switch were as the price was about 15-20$ different. The employee looked @ both then at the customer and said "the look/design, there is no difference in performance/what they do"









I used to make $$$ off of best buy customers back in highschool , stopping them in the computer section after getting misinformation, and giving them my card offering to service/help them for half the fee of Geek Squad which was upwards 110$ back in the day, so I'd charge 65$ an hour. Was good pay at the time, as I'd get at least 2-3 hours per person and call backs and recommendations as well since people were eager to learn and listen about what I was doing and how to mitigate things as well.









As for why they'd kick you out, that must've been one butt hurt employee, I used to make the employees look useless in front of management by asking questions that they weren't sure of (yes I'm mean but if you're going to put on a front like you know something then at least know SOMETHING )

I believe its .3 seeing as this is .2 (technically) at least from what I've seen several times mentioned on the forums in diff threads.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ok a few more calls and got a supervisor on the phone, used some social engineering, he went around to different departments and up to the managers etc, finally came back stating
> *** NewEgg...***...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you'd best be trollin....


That explains lack of preorder page on newegg.


----------



## skupples

Seems Asus is doing limited quantities, I didn't see that response from newegg. So, OC.UK has nov 8th as the suspected date. The question is, is it launching stateside or in Europe first. You would think this close to a launch asus rep would go back on his words of 29th.


----------



## kpoeticg

Maybe Oct 29th is the U.S launch. I can't see Asus reps confirming it so recently if it wasn't true. Who knows though. We'll find out in 3 days.
Either








Or


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Maybe Oct 29th is the U.S launch. I can't see Asus reps confirming it so recently if it wasn't true. Who knows though. We'll find out in 3 days.
> Either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or


...and they're also putting the marketing machine into 2nd gear, ie with the vid below (in case it hasn't been posted here yet). I look forward to see some tests with it re rumoured Ivy-E and DRAM lane / BIOS improvements


----------



## skupples

As soon as some one else proves IB-E on this, i'll jump ship. <<< Love's saving power... Even if it's only 10-20$ a year!!(300$ a month power bills







)


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...and they're also putting the marketing machine into 2nd gear, ie with the vid below (in case it hasn't been posted here yet). I look forward to see some tests with it re rumoured Ivy-E and DRAM lane / BIOS improvements
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whats up Joa, long time no talk









I find it lame how that video didn't even mention the release date. Still hoping for the 29th, going to crazy if I don't get one by then.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Whats up Joa, long time no talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it lame how that video didn't even mention the release date. Still hoping for the 29th, going to crazy if I don't get one by then.


Hey Arm3nian - Vegas still treating you well ? Have been fooling around with my X79 and Z77....both still going strong above 5 giggles, but doesn't mean there isn't room for a nice RIVE BE / Ivy-E in the deskputer until Haswell-E arrives...like to see some Ivy-E tests with the RIVE BE > if they can hit 5G+ on water with DDR3 2666 min to 2800+, I'm tempted...a lot


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Hey Arm3nian - Vegas still treating you well ? Have been fooling around with my X79 and Z77....both still going strong above 5 giggles, but doesn't mean there isn't room for a nice RIVE BE / Ivy-E in the deskputer until Haswell-E arrives...like to see some Ivy-E tests with the RIVE BE > if they can hit 5G+ on water with DDR3 2666 min to 2800+, I'm tempted...a lot


Yup, I'm going for 5+ on water with RIVEBE. IVY-E seems to have a beast of an IMC, those ram speeds should be easy. 29th couldn't get here faster


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Yup, I'm going for 5+ on water with RIVEBE. IVY-E seems to have a beast of an IMC, those ram speeds should be easy. 29th couldn't get here faster


I'm really excited to find out if there's a solution to the 'Iv-E' mystery ...on air or even water, at least in the current X79 boards / BIOS, they seem to reach their limit pretty quickly around 4.7G (with some exceptions)...yet in sub-zero, they go like crazy...to 6G and beyond...perhaps RIVE BE and its updated dram lane design and bios can at least partially address that, that's why I hope to see some decent reviews on the mobo w/heavily oc'ed Ivy-Es


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> I'm really excited to find out if there's a solution to the 'Iv-E' mystery ...on air or even water, at least in the current X79 boards / BIOS, they seem to reach their limit pretty quickly around 4.7G (with some exceptions)...yet in sub-zero, they go like crazy...to 6G and beyond...perhaps RIVE BE and its updated dram lane design and bios can at least partially address that, that's why I hope to see some decent reviews on the mobo w/heavily oc'ed Ivy-Es


I'm going for a pretty high end wc build. I'll post my results.


----------



## _REAPER_

Is it the 29th yet


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Is it the 29th yet


no


----------



## skupples

46 hours! After all this waiting, the first stage of my build is going to be simply getting it together. An aesthetics overhaul will happen later.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 46 hours! After all this waiting, the first stage of my build is going to be simply getting it together. An aesthetics overhaul will happen later.


I envy u! I'm still debating CUBED or Tower form factor basically 900D , Corsair Cosmos II , 540Air(WC) corsair and M8/MH10 caselabs. UGH at this rate I"ll get the board...all my parts (minus rads/fittings due to needing dimensions..)









I swear if Case labs didn't remind me of Towers from the 80's / early 90's it'd be a sure fire win lol... I dunno whats wrong with me, as it comes down to features vs looks vs quality









I swear in the past it was so much easier being ignorant and just picking out what stood out to you or w/e was biggest lol....


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> no


...this is like those European Christmas calendars counting down the days....the ones with the little doors you pry open for anther piece of chocolate > technically, only TWO more pieces of chocolate !


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I envy u! I'm still debating CUBED or Tower form factor basically 900D , Corsair Cosmos II , 540Air(WC) corsair and M8/MH10 caselabs. UGH at this rate I"ll get the board...all my parts (minus rads/fittings due to needing dimensions..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear if Case labs didn't remind me of Towers from the 80's / early 90's it'd be a sure fire win lol... I dunno whats wrong with me, as it comes down to features vs looks vs quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear in the past it was so much easier being ignorant and just picking out what stood out to you or w/e was biggest lol....


Caselabs is superior quality. You have to have a vision for it. I have a cosmos 2 laying around, it can't my match TH10. You're going to want a caselabs after you see my build.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...this is like those European Christmas calendars counting down the days....the ones with the little doors you pry open for anther piece of chocolate > technically, only TWO more pieces of chocolate !


Lol Yeah I'm going to be camping newegg and ncix.


----------



## Rapid7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...this is like those European Christmas calendars counting down the days....the ones with the little doors you pry open for anther piece of chocolate > technically, only TWO more pieces of chocolate !


You mean an advent calendar.









I agree


----------



## Levesque

Does anyone knows if the EK full waterblock for the RIVE will work on the Black Edition?

Am I the only one that want to know that lol?

You can easily cancel your order with NCIX. You just send them a message in Customer care.

Pic of my EK block on my RIVE. Would like to use it on my Black Edition.


----------



## 2slick4u

Is there really any point to switch from a RIVE to a BE? Unless it really outperforms it by a HUGE margin I don't see a point in swapping from a RIVE to a BE...I got to admit tho, the look is sexy!


----------



## Levesque

No lol, except that I have 6 SSDs and only 2 real SATA 6 plugs on my RIVE. With the Black Ed I will be able to use them at SATA 6 instead of SATA 3.

And I just want to change for the fun of it, and my RIVE will go in one of my 4 LAN gaming computers at home.


----------



## 2slick4u

lol I had an inch to swap just cuz of it's sexy look, but I don't really need all the SATA 6 connections and it's really silly to switch just for the aesthetics


----------



## Levesque

Personnally I dont think it's silly to switch for aesthetics only at all. If you can afford it, why not. For alot of people, aesthetics are important. For me it is, and the Black Edition would fit nicely with the rest of my system. Performance and style are not mutually exclusive you know.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Personnally I dont think it's silly to switch for aesthetics only at all. If you can afford it, why not. For alot of people, aesthetics are important. For me it is, and the Black Edition would fit nicely with the rest of my system.


=P

My system is literally going to be ALL black. Even using Norprene tubing. I'm trying to figure out how to light it all up, i'm guessing faint white light will look best. It should come out with a very industrial look.


----------



## 2slick4u

I got to admit tho it would look sexy with my cosmos 2







I personally dislike the red PCI-E lanes, don't really match my build but I can live with that for now but who knows haha I might get it..It does look so much better than the RIVE by a margin.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> My system is literally going to be ALL black. Even using Norprene tubing. I'm trying to figure out how to light it all up, i'm guessing faint white light will look best. It should come out with a very industrial look.


You could also use faint LED light the color of your ''side'' with graphic cards.









My case when I was using 4X 7970 in Quad-Fire. And I'm also using black tubing, like 40 feet inside lol. Black tubing can look really nice with LED lights.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> No lol, except that I have 6 SSDs and only 2 real SATA 6 plugs on my RIVE. With the Black Ed I will be able to use them at SATA 6 instead of SATA 3.


It's called SATA 2, and SATA 3. I thought Marwell SATA were real SATA 3, and RIVE had 4 real SATA 3.

Wait it uses ASMEDIA only. And it has problems with ROM on ASMEDIA SATA ports.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> It's called SATA 2, and SATA 3. I thought Marwell SATA were real SATA 3, and RIVE had 4 real SATA 3.
> 
> Wait it uses ASMEDIA only. And it has problems with ROM on ASMEDIA SATA ports.


I know, and you know what I mean.









There is only 2 Intel ''SATA 3'' on the RIVE, and 2 lame ASMedia SATA 3 ports that are performing almost like Intel SATA 2 ports..


----------



## skupples

It's still an x79 chipset. Sad that they could push a new chipset for Ivy-bridge (z77) bout couldn't for ivy-e.


----------



## LunaP

Interesting, at first I thought his case was a CL ( no offense ) but after checking his sig and looking it up I'm now aware of Mountain Mods, surprised I've seen no one make mention of them on the forums here.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Does anyone knows if the EK full waterblock for the RIVE will work on the Black Edition?
> 
> Am I the only one that want to know that lol?
> 
> You can easily cancel your order with NCIX. You just send them a message in Customer care.
> 
> Pic of my EK block on my RIVE. Would like to use it on my Black Edition.


I asked the EK rep about that early on, and the thinking was that "it probably won't".

From the pics of the bare board earlier in this thread, it looks like maybe some differences in the X79 chip area, perhaps to accommodate the Marvel controller chip for the 4 additional 6GB sata ports.

It does look like it really might work though, we'll have to wait until the board is in EK's hands to know definitively.

I've got a MIPS block for the RIVE I'm hoping will fit myself.

And of course NCIX, like Newegg, doesn't ship here, so there went the pre-order.

Darlene


----------



## skupples

I have a feeling some of the old RIVE blocks me be compatible. Some of the little chip's don't even require liquid cooling anyway's.


----------



## X-oiL

410$ for a used 3930k ~1 year old....decisions decisions..


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> It's called SATA 2, and SATA 3. I thought Marwell SATA were real SATA 3, and RIVE had 4 real SATA 3.
> 
> Wait it uses ASMEDIA only. And it has problems with ROM on ASMEDIA SATA ports.


The only "Real" Sata on motherboards is Intel ports or LSI. Everything else "ASMEDIA, Marvell, etc" Is generally a cost effective replacement. That's why every1 refers to x79 as an outdated chipset. The "Real" Sata III ports come natively in the chipset from Intel. And x79 only has 2 Sata III ports + USB 2.0. Everything else is added by mobo manufacturers. People refer to it as Sata III and Sata 6. Same thing. It gets confusing sometimes because Sata III is the newest revision but Sata 3Gbps is last generation so sometimes people just say Sata 6.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Interesting, at first I thought his case was a CL ( no offense ) but after checking his sig and looking it up I'm now aware of Mountain Mods, surprised I've seen no one make mention of them on the forums here.


People use Mountain Mods cases. They're talked about on OCN. Just not as popular as CaseLabs cases


----------



## LunaP

Just thought I'd post this here if anyone needed a laff ~

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-INTEL-SIX-CORE-I7-3930K-CPU-ASUS-RAMPAGE-EXTREME-X79-MOTHERBOARD-COMBO-KIT-/350564525600?pt=US_Motherboard_CPU_Combos&hash=item519f462620

Only creepy part is that 4 were supposedly sold, not sure if it was just alternate accounts or what but jeez, more power to you I guess.


----------



## kpoeticg

Wow. I need to setup an EBAY seller's account LOLLL


----------



## dpoverlord

*** is that for real


----------



## skupples

NCIX pulled the pre-order page, again.

The only good thing about E-bay is that it's some countries only way of importing these type's of things, this is why you see some of the ungodly priced stuff sell.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> NCIX pulled the pre-order page, again.
> 
> The only good thing about E-bay is that it's some countries only way of importing these type's of things, this is why you see some of the ungodly priced stuff sell.


Just checked NCIX its still on there for me.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Just checked NCIX its still on there for me.


Weird, must be hidden/i fail hard @ search function

http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=90951&vpn=Rampage%20IV%20Black%20Edition&manufacture=ASUS

It's still up.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Weird, must be hidden/i fail hard @ search function
> 
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=90951&vpn=Rampage%20IV%20Black%20Edition&manufacture=ASUS
> 
> It's still up.


I think they're messing w/ you since your IP as its probably populating their logs x1000 per minute lolol


----------



## dpoverlord

I still am not sure and need to mail that board back tom. To stay with what I have and keep the ram or wait.. LOLZ



Says X99 will be this time next year hmm..


----------



## _REAPER_

One more day for me it is already 28 OCT here in AFG. I am going to camp on NEWEGG all morning tomorrow to get the Board


----------



## coolzizo

Hi guys .when appir in amazon.com cuz i cant seei it. cuz this my new pc

m.b. asus Rampage IV extreme or Rampage IV Black Edition if avilable
cpu. intel core i7 4930k
ram Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 2133 MHz (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory (CMD16GX3M4B2133C9)
power supply. corsair ax1200i
ssd. ocz vector 256gb
and i already have corsair 900d case

its all parts good or somethine too much


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolzizo*
> 
> Hi guys .when appir in amazon.com cuz i cant seei it. cuz this my new pc
> 
> m.b. asus Rampage IV extreme
> cpu. intel core i7 4930k
> ram Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 2133 MHz (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory (CMD16GX3M4B2133C9)
> power supply. corsair ax1200i
> ssd. ocz vector 256gb
> and i already have corsair 900d case
> 
> its all parts good or somethine too much


Excellent system specs.







What video card or cards are you using? Your power supply might be too overkill if it's one card.


----------



## coolzizo

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Excellent system specs.thumb.gif What video card or cards are you using? Your power supply might be too overkill if it's one card.



maybe not now cuz i already have the gigabyte gtx670 oc 3x windforce 2gb maybe i keep it until a few months after i buy the new pc maybe i buy amd 290x or 780ti

and almost forget is any discont in black friday for these parts i mentioned.

cuz total without tax and with out power supply grand total: 1841$


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> One more day for me it is already 28 OCT here in AFG. I am going to camp on NEWEGG all morning tomorrow to get the Board


Don't hold your breath. It's sounding like Newegg will not be carrying the board day 1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolzizo*
> 
> Hi guys .when appir in amazon.com cuz i cant seei it. cuz this my new pc
> 
> m.b. asus Rampage IV extreme or Rampage IV Black Edition if avilable
> cpu. intel core i7 4930k
> ram Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 2133 MHz (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory (CMD16GX3M4B2133C9)
> power supply. corsair ax1200i
> ssd. ocz vector 256gb
> and i already have corsair 900d case
> 
> its all parts good or somethine too much


PSU may be slight pricekill, check out EVGA G2 1300W (200USD) either one can handle tri/quad sli depending on how hard you oc the system.

I would go with a different SSD maker, as you can find them much cheaper than OCZ. Check out Samsung EVO.


----------



## coolzizo

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



PSU may be slight pricekill, check out EVGA G2 1300W (200USD) either one can handle tri/quad sli depending on how hard you oc the system.

I would go with a different SSD maker, as you can find them much cheaper than OCZ. Check out Samsung EVO.



the power supply its ok cuz 1200w 80+ platinum and the ssd ocz vector better in the benchmark

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/730?vs=965 or i don't know for ssd but all its good parts for 2 or 4 year cuz my pc now is q9650


----------



## Jack Mac

Samsung 840 Pro is faster than the OCZ.


----------



## skupples

If you must Go with the over priced, about to go out of business OCZ. get vertex 4 or the vortec.

Not sure why you asked for advice if you don't want to hear it.

Samsung evo + turbo is OP and like 50cents a gig


----------



## coolzizo

no just many people they tell me stay out of samsung and kingstone


----------



## kpoeticg

Well OCZ's most likely about to not be a company anymore. They put up their company as collateral for a loan and it's not looking good. I've never heard any1 say anything bad about the Samsung Pro. I've heard alot of negative s**t about the AX1200i though. Corsair stuff gets alot of hype, and it's definitely a "decent" PSU, but you can get much better for much cheaper. Just my


----------



## coolzizo

Antec HCP-1300 Platinum : i want more then 6 molex
http://www.antec.com/pdf/flyers/HCP-1300_Platinum_flyer_EN.pdf

in ax1200i
x12 molex
http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/ax-series-power-supply-units/ax1200i-digital-atx-power-supply-1200-watt-80-plus-platinum-certified-fully-modular-psu.html

about ssd
how about trancend ssd320 256gb


----------



## Raghar

Intel® SSD 910 Series
(800GB, 1/2 Height PCIe 2.0, 25nm, MLC)

This is the only reasonable SSD when you have the money.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolzizo*
> 
> Antec HCP-1300 Platinum : i want more then 6 molex
> http://www.antec.com/pdf/flyers/HCP-1300_Platinum_flyer_EN.pdf
> 
> in ax1200i
> x12 molex
> http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/ax-series-power-supply-units/ax1200i-digital-atx-power-supply-1200-watt-80-plus-platinum-certified-fully-modular-psu.html


The HCP-1300 Platinum is as Modular as a PSU could possibly be. This is the Rear Pinout


It has 6 Peripheral Ports. A 20 Pin Port. And all the rest can be used however you like. It comes with 2 Peripheral Cables that have Molex's. One has 3 Molex's. The other has 3 Molex's and a FDD.
It has 3 cables that have 3 Sata's each. But you could use em all for Molex if you wanted. If you ran 3 Molex's off each of the Peripheral Ports, you'd have 18. If you factor in that one of em actually comes with 3 Molex's + a FDD connector, then it could be more like 4 x 6 = 24 Molex's.

The 6 Molex's is just referring to the cables that it comes with. It actually comes with 6 Peripheral Ports and only 5 Peripheral Cables. The Peripheral Pinout is as simple as it gets.


----------



## coolzizo

not too much money but i want sata 3 top of line from the speed and price

and how about the power is good and i wanna buy it from my country for 436$ with warranty 1.5year


----------



## strong island 1

it's wierd but this article says the motherboard should be out already. Obviously they are wrong but I want it so bad. I got so excited when I saw the article but it's nowhere to be found.

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/asus-assassins-creed-iv-black-flag-geforce-bundles,24802.html#asus-assassins-creed-iv-black-flag-geforce-bundles%2C24802.html?&_suid=1382979252218047127244002633173


----------



## kpoeticg

"Asus says that it has teamed up with Ubisoft to bundle Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag on PC with new ROG Rampage IV Black Edition motherboards, Tytan G30 gaming PCs and G750 gaming laptops, which are available now. Starting October 28, 2013, the company will also bundle the Assassin's Creed game with Asus GeForce GTX Titan, GTX 780 and GTX 770 DirectCU II graphics cards."

I think it was a typo. I'm pretty sure he was referring to the Tytan G30 PC and G750 Laptop being out now


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> "Asus says that it has teamed up with Ubisoft to bundle Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag on PC with new ROG Rampage IV Black Edition motherboards, Tytan G30 gaming PCs and G750 gaming laptops, which are available now. Starting October 28, 2013, the company will also bundle the Assassin's Creed game with Asus GeForce GTX Titan, GTX 780 and GTX 770 DirectCU II graphics cards."
> 
> I think it was a typo. I'm pretty sure he was referring to the Tytan G30 PC and G750 Laptop being out now


he also repeats it at the bottom of the article and actually leads with the motherboard.. Definitely doesn't seem like a typo. Just a big mistake.

"As previously stated, the motherboard, desktop and laptop bundles are available now, whereas the bundled stand-alone graphics cards will be sold starting October 28."


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah your right. I guess i missed that part. I guess "Available" means different things between people like us and the reviewers at Tom's Hardware








It's definitely not out yet though. TTL has one that he's done an overview for already. And I'm sure there's a few floating around the industry. But the release date's tomorrow.


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah your right. I guess i missed that part. I guess "Available" means different things between people like us and the reviewers at Tom's Hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely not out yet though. TTL has one that he's done an overview for already. And I'm sure there's a few floating around the industry. But the release date's tomorrow.


Tomshardware is usually several weeks late on stories. Maybe they overcompensated this time.


----------



## coolzizo

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The HCP-1300 Platinum is as Modular as a PSU could possibly be. This is the Rear Pinout

It has 6 Peripheral Ports. A 20 Pin Port. And all the rest can be used however you like. It comes with 2 Peripheral Cables that have Molex's. One has 3 Molex's. The other has 3 Molex's and a FDD.
It has 3 cables that have 3 Sata's each. But you could use em all for Molex if you wanted. If you ran 3 Molex's off each of the Peripheral Ports, you'd have 18. If you factor in that one of em actually comes with 3 Molex's + a FDD connector, then it could be more like 4 x 6 = 24 Molex's.

The 6 Molex's is just referring to the cables that it comes with. It actually comes with 6 Peripheral Ports and only 5 Peripheral Cables. The Peripheral Pinout is as simple as it gets.



Hmmmm its the power supply support the D- link The HCP-1300 Platinum


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> he also repeats it at the bottom of the article and actually leads with the motherboard.. Definitely doesn't seem like a typo. Just a big mistake.
> 
> "As previously stated, the motherboard, desktop and laptop bundles are available now, whereas the bundled stand-alone graphics cards will be sold starting October 28."


the release date was announced in it's respective thread @ The ROG forum as oct-29 like 10 day's ago SO, it should hit tomorrow. NewEgg has already stated they will not be carrying the item @ launch. NCIX is taking pre-orders.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the release date was announced in it's respective thread @ The ROG forum as oct-29 like 10 day's ago SO, it should hit tomorrow. NewEgg has already stated they will not be carrying the item @ launch. NCIX is taking pre-orders.


Any chance you've talked to one of the NCIX reps? They might be able to give some more info on if they plan on receiving tonight or not and or already have it in stock ready to release tonight. They'll get a rush like no tomorrow if they can answer anything lol.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Any chance you've talked to one of the NCIX reps? They might be able to give some more info on if they plan on receiving tonight or not and or already have it in stock ready to release tonight. They'll get a rush like no tomorrow if they can answer anything lol.


I don't speak Canadian.

Meh, maybe i'll shoot them a PM w/ google translate.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I don't speak Canadian.
> 
> Meh, maybe i'll shoot them a PM w/ google translate.


xD! I'll try and call them up haha. Don't forget to set it to repeat back


----------



## grunion

I see the NDA being lifted 11/12.

Someone have a link to the 10/29 info?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I see the NDA being lifted 11/12.
> 
> Someone have a link to the 10/29 info?


Awww wut, where is this posted at? Everyone's posted theirs from the official ROG forums, should be a few pages back I'll find it.

FOUND IT http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?37226-Rampage-IV-Black-Edition-release-date/page2


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I see the NDA being lifted 11/12.
> 
> Someone have a link to the 10/29 info?


That's interesting... Looks like the Asus_rep may be lying to all of us?

This is straight from the official forum, from an asus_rep.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];325815*
> 29th October.
> 
> Final boards are being sent out later this week. Fingers crossed no delay


this is from NCIx, take it for what you will. I reed it as "in the warehouse" i think.... I was under the impression that most of these people never actually have these unit's in their own warehouses.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's interesting... Looks like the Asus_rep may be lying to all of us?
> 
> This is straight from the official forum, from an asus_rep.
> this is from NCIx, take it for what you will. I reed it as "in the warehouse" i think.... I was under the impression that most of these people never actually have these unit's in their own warehouses.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's interesting... Looks like the Asus_rep may be lying to all of us?
> 
> This is straight from the official forum, from an asus_rep.
> this is from NCIx, take it for what you will. I reed it as "in the warehouse" i think.... I was under the impression that most of these people never actually have these unit's in their own warehouses.


O.H. QTY = 0 though... if that stands for "ON HAND QUANTITY" worries me, was just about to hit pre order. I'm gonna call them. Sacrificing my minutes for the better of OC! <3


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Awww wut, where is this posted at? Everyone's posted theirs from the official ROG forums, should be a few pages back I'll find it.
> 
> FOUND IT http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?37226-Rampage-IV-Black-Edition-release-date/page2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's interesting... Looks like the Asus_rep may be lying to all of us?
> 
> This is straight from the official forum, from an asus_rep.
> this is from NCIx, take it for what you will. I reed it as "in the warehouse" i think.... I was under the impression that most of these people never actually have these unit's in their own warehouses.


The info I have is more recent than when he actually posted.
I see 11/12/MSRP $499

I guess wait and see tomorrow, if not then, expect the 12th.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> The info I have is more recent than when he actually posted.
> I see 11/12/MSRP $499
> 
> I guess wait and see tomorrow, if not then, expect the 12th.


So you have heard differently since October 21st is what you are saying? Two weeks is a hefty delay, though OC-UK has been reporting Nov-9th since before Asus_Man said oct 29th. Seem's like Asus would of spoke up by now, being that it's just hours from the supposed "announced" release date.
The PR_Hype machine for this board has been lacking, doesn't affect me though.


----------



## LunaP

Alright I have an update, I just got off the phone w/ one of the reps @ NCIX, she stated that it won't be in their warehouse but that they will be drop shipped from the actual manuafacturer, they have bill slotted for a 14/15 order shipment due the 31st (Verified by her management that they are definitely receiving a shipment of them this week) not the 29th in which all orders will be shipped thursday, and arrive by friday if next day.

They had 14 pre orders total so far so I just ordered one as well putting it at 15, they're not sure if they'll be receiving 14 or 15 within the batch though so depending its first come first serve till the next batch is released. For those wondering I'd definitely jump on that boat. *She said NOT to quote her on the exact amount they're receiving though. So the opportunity exists!* Wish I had pre ordered last week









Guess they're sending out early yet small shipments to get the crowd hyped and have reviews pop up lol.


----------



## skupples

Hope i'm one of those "14" Sounds like the main bulk me be delayed then.

Drop shipping is actually becoming a rather common shipping method. Even for NewEgg. It allows removing @least one link in the chain.

Edit: This information pisses me off more than anything else, but thank you for spending your precious time dealing with the Canadians.


----------



## Arm3nian

I preordered yesterday, hopefully I'm in this...


----------



## Cool Mike

Just preordered. Let's see what happens.
I didn't see an overnight option...

Example: Last week I called the Sapphire Supplier and spoke to the sales/marketing lady asking when the 280x Toxic would be available at Newegg. She gave me a date 5 days out. I happen to check Newegg at 2pm the next day and sure enough they were available for about 15 minutes. I was able to grab one. So guys, you never know. Maybe available any day within the next week or so and may have more than 15. Lets Hope.
I would almost bet that Newegg will.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hope i'm one of those "14" Sounds like the main bulk me be delayed then.
> 
> Drop shipping is actually becoming a rather common shipping method. Even for NewEgg. It allows removing @least one link in the chain.
> 
> Edit: This information pisses me off more than anything else, but thank you for spending your precious time dealing with the Canadians.


Np! You should be good to go, I called back in to verify on the previous 14 after reading your message and confirmed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I preordered yesterday, hopefully I'm in this...


Ok I called back after about 15 minutes to confirm my entry, I'm #15 for the pre-order, she said they're going to contact the MFC and run the numbers with them, that way they have a full set to fill the orders. So you guys should be ok. I asked if I should call Thursday to confirm, she said tomorrow morning would be easier as they'd already have feed back by then.

For those JUST pre-ordering now, as long as you can get them in relatively before EOB today, there should be a good chance of you getting yours this week as they'll be submitting their invoices tonight.

Also there's a 1800 number lol so they have an office in the US. The woman I spoke to was very nice and helpful with verifying all my questions and concerns. So I'll definitely give them a look in the future for additional parts.

Funny thing is she's like " a few minutes after you ordered a bunch of new orders came in" I'm like "Lol OCN <3"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Just preordered. Let's see what happens.
> I didn't see an overnight option...
> 
> Example: Last week I called the Sapphire Supplier and spoke to the sales/marketing lady asking when the 280x Toxic would be available at Newegg. She gave me a date 5 days out. I happen to check Newegg at 2pm the next day and sure enough they were available for about 15 minutes. I was able to grab one. So guys, you never know. Maybe available any day within the next week or so and may have more than 15. Lets Hope.
> I would almost bet that Newegg will.


Ah Overnight was the 1-2 business day, they're in LA so if you're on the west side it'd be 1 , and the east would be 2 respectfully, and they ship via UPS vs USPS

Only issue here is NewEgg is completely oblivious to the new motherboard, and within the confusion confirmed they wouldn't have it @ launch, we talked to over 10 diff reps + managers/team leaders to confirm this. At least your rep was aware about the product lol. But then again not to be the devils advocate, there's always a nice surprise as well


----------



## Cool Mike

Your right.

My thinking is that Asus is a big seller with Newegg. Thinking Asus will push these in and we may get a surprise. Its happened before. The Asus Ares II 7990 was similar to this. Just make a note of post #1134


----------



## zealord

what is going on with this mainboard. everyone wants to have it and there are only very few shops who are going to have it. This mainboard is harder to get than a date with jessica alba


----------



## kpoeticg

My "Reason For RMA" ing my RIVE back to Newegg was "So i can get the RIVE BE on Oct 29th when it launches". And when she gave me full refund on the warranty, she asked me nicely to "Please buy the warranty for the Black Edition"

So they're definitely not oblivious to it.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ok I called back after about 15 minutes to confirm my entry, I'm #15 for the pre-order, she said they're going to contact the MFC and run the numbers with them, that way they have a full set to fill the orders. So you guys should be ok. I asked if I should call Thursday to confirm, she said tomorrow morning would be easier as they'd already have feed back by then.
> 
> For those JUST pre-ordering now, as long as you can get them in relatively before EOB today, there should be a good chance of you getting yours this week as they'll be submitting their invoices tonight.
> 
> Also there's a 1800 number lol so they have an office in the US. The woman I spoke to was very nice and helpful with verifying all my questions and concerns. So I'll definitely give them a look in the future for additional parts.
> 
> Funny thing is she's like " a few minutes after you ordered a bunch of new orders came in" I'm like "Lol OCN <3"
> Ah Overnight was the 1-2 business day, they're in LA so if you're on the west side it'd be 1 , and the east would be 2 respectfully, and they ship via UPS vs USPS


I didn't pay yet though. I used paypal and for some reason, out of every purchase i've made, it is going to take until the 31st from the money from my bank account to go through to ncix. I emailed ncix already, going to see if this is going to have any effect on my spot in the preorder list.

Update: "Your order shouldn't be effected. I went and checked your order status and you are still active. If I have any complications with your order I will warn you in advance. Thank you for contacting NCIX! Have a wonderful day!"


----------



## skupples

+1 for the time spent/info Luna!


----------



## MeanBruce

I'm so jealous, this R4EBE is an ASUS Masterpiece, please don't cover it up with a heavy air cooler or quad video cards, show it off in an extra-large open left panel window. That's certain to improve your workday experience logarithmically.











,,,


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> My "Reason For RMA" ing my RIVE back to Newegg was "So i can get the RIVE BE on Oct 29th when it launches". And when she gave me full refund on the warranty, she asked me nicely to "Please buy the warranty for the Black Edition"
> 
> So they're definitely not oblivious to it.


I'm thinking the same. Asus has a good relationship with Newegg... and JJ from Asus is a regular guest on Newegg TV. It would be hard to believe they don't know nothing about it. Newegg dropped their price on the RIVE recently, and so has Amazon... so that might be sign the BE is releasing soon.


----------



## Cool Mike

My thinking also. RIVE Price has dropped slightly. I will be watching Newegg closely though I do have a preorder in at NCIX. I want/need one of these badboy's.

Would it be nice to have a piece of software that refreshed a page every two seconds, determine if a product was available then automatically order it. This is possible.


----------



## saer

31st at NCIX US.. a little bird told me


----------



## LunaP

Dunno if OP wants to update that the first batches ship out on the 31st.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> My "Reason For RMA" ing my RIVE back to Newegg was "So i can get the RIVE BE on Oct 29th when it launches". And when she gave me full refund on the warranty, she asked me nicely to "Please buy the warranty for the Black Edition"
> 
> So they're definitely not oblivious to it.


I don't doubt it either, which is why I called back numerous times each time talking to a diff tech/manager, pretending either 1) I had been given info from a previous employee and was d/c by accident, and following up on the date, or just inquiring based on information. Each time each person spent about 20 minutes or so with me putting me on hold as they continued to check other sources.

Another was heavily confused why they didn't even have ANY mention of it or predrafted pages as well. There nothing to say they're NOT allowed to say it, just really threw me for a loop as the reps all explained that they usually always have pre order pages up long before a product releases, the 290x is a great example.

That said , my intent wasn't to push people away from NewEgg, I for one am a huge customer w/ them, just finding it odd at such a reasoning behind it. Though after talking with NCIX and learning about drop shipments and limited quantity, that MAY be why, and as someone said earlier, NewEgg MAY have already had it up for 15 minutes for preorders then dropped it, you never know what might pop up and its good to keep up the encouraged viewers, I for one will still keep hounding them daily till I get something lol









I've been hitting up every auction/website/craigslist etc for people selling either reviewed boards, early ones received in other countries ( china ) and more in hopes of getting info. I'm just as excited as you guys! So many apologies if I sounded like I was putting New Egg Down, just was really confused as to why they didn't have a clue, and yes keep the hope alive! I'm positive they'll end up selling it either way the issue was just if they would have it available by release date. I'd gladly buy 2 just to put one on ebay for 3k+









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I didn't pay yet though. I used paypal and for some reason, out of every purchase i've made, it is going to take until the 31st from the money from my bank account to go through to ncix. I emailed ncix already, going to see if this is going to have any effect on my spot in the preorder list.
> 
> Update: "Your order shouldn't be effected. I went and checked your order status and you are still active. If I have any complications with your order I will warn you in advance. Thank you for contacting NCIX! Have a wonderful day!"


Grats!!! Aren't they awesome?!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> +1 for the time spent/info Luna!


Lol np! I'll update as I find out more, as well as when I follow up tomorrow!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> I'm so jealous, this R4EBE is an ASUS Masterpiece, please don't cover it up with a heavy air cooler or quad video cards, show it off in an extra-large open left panel window. That's certain to improve your workday experience logarithmically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,,,


Will do , already specking out a new case for this beast, most likely gonna be the MH10 w/ an XL window.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> I'm thinking the same. Asus has a good relationship with Newegg... and JJ from Asus is a regular guest on Newegg TV. It would be hard to believe they don't know nothing about it. Newegg dropped their price on the RIVE recently, and so has Amazon... so that might be sign the BE is releasing soon.


Yeah that's happening most areas which is good and def shows that people are attempting to clear inventory, though I'm wondering if part of the delay w/ some is the want/need to dump inventory in hopes prior to receiving their shipment? Sounds dumb but you never know, as people break down all the time and get 2nd best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> My thinking also. RIVE Price has dropped slightly. I will be watching Newegg closely though I do have a preorder in at NCIX. I want/need one of these badboy's.
> 
> Would it be nice to have a piece of software that refreshed a page every two seconds, determine if a product was available then automatically order it. This is possible.


It's easy to write the only issue is looking for the item ID since w/ New Egg, it'd be easier to write up for an ITEM ID vs having it scour for black edition, which it would probably pull up the III lol. Not to say it can't be tweaked. There's also a site you can use to monitor and alert once certain items come out too. I'll try and find it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> 31st at NCIX US.. a little bird told me


If you ordered Before I did which I posted on the previous page then you're good to go for this weeks batch. Confirmed by the rep. I was #15.


----------



## skupples

I'm pretty sure re-load plugins do exist.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> So many apologies if I sounded like I was putting New Egg Down, just was really confused as to why they didn't have a clue, and yes keep the hope alive! I'm positive they'll end up selling it either way the issue was just if they would have it available by release date. I'd gladly buy 2 just to put one on ebay for 3k+


LOL, it wouldn't bother me if you had a problem with Newegg. LMAO. I just have a store credit sitting with them right now from my RIVE that i've been planning on cashing out tonight/tomorrow for a Nice Shiny RIVE BE. I'll be pretty disappointed if it doesn't launch on Newegg by tomorrow.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> If you ordered Before I did which I posted on the previous page then you're good to go for this weeks batch. Confirmed by the rep. I was #15.


I placed my pre-order on the 10th at NCIX US, so hopefully I am one of those first 15


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> I placed my pre-order on the 10th at NCIX US, so hopefully I am one of those first 15


I ordered today less than 2 hours ago so you're good


----------



## Cool Mike

saer,

How much would it cost to take your place in line.


----------



## degenn

Where the heck can you buy these? I can't find any retailer that will have any stock on October 29th. These probably won't start hitting shelves until mid-november.


----------



## LotsOfZazz

I've been putting off my build for a month now because of this board. I really hope it comes out tomorrow otherwise I think I might just pick up a cheap Sabertooth and call it a day.


----------



## skupples

Iv'e been sitting next to a stripped down 900, third titan, 1tb EVO, 3930k, & 1,000$ worth of watercooling stuff for two months now. Another 10 day's wont hurt, though I do expect it to be @ my house by the end of the week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Where the heck can you buy these? I can't find any retailer that will have any stock on October 29th. These probably won't start hitting shelves until mid-november.


only places offering pre-order are NCIX & OC.UK.


----------



## degenn

Yeah and I've been in contact with NCIX -- they won't have any in-stock tomorrow. It really bugs me when companies come up with a release date that isn't realistic. Asus should not have said Oct. 29th unless they would be readily available for purchase on said date, needless to say they won't be. There is no ETA from NCIX, either.


----------



## FiveEYZ

Today its been 1 month sens i pre-ordered my board from Webhallen.com, they listed the board for pre-order on 2013-09-11.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Yeah and I've been in contact with NCIX -- they won't have any in-stock tomorrow. It really bugs me when companies come up with a release date that isn't realistic. Asus should not have said Oct. 29th unless they would be readily available for purchase on said date, needless to say they won't be. There is no ETA from NCIX, either.


Why is this information so different from what Luna came up with from NCIX?

I may have to call NCIX.US tomorrow just for the hell of it... Not sure how we went from a supposed drop ship @ some point this week to "no known sell date"


----------



## kidcapp

NCIX told me that Asus is only making a selected few for the launch date; there are no guarantees that it will be shipped on launch date, and that ASUS will be producing more in the first couple weeks of December."


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Yeah and I've been in contact with NCIX -- they won't have any in-stock tomorrow. It really bugs me when companies come up with a release date that isn't realistic. Asus should not have said Oct. 29th unless they would be readily available for purchase on said date, needless to say they won't be. There is no ETA from NCIX, either.


NCIX never specified a release date on their site, that said, its been mentioned numerous times in the past few pages that NCIX stated the 31st of this week is when they'll receive their shipment from Asus. When I called and spoke to them I didn't ask solely "Hey will you have X tomorrow?" "No? K thx" Though not assuming you did say this, as I shouldn't assume, so my apologies and hope you didn't take offense to that.

The 29th is when they will be releasing small shipments to certain vendors, while others are resorting to drop ship methods. I'm not sure where you saw that NCIX would have it on the 29th, the hype has just been that stores around would have it, though there's been no word from anyone besides the ASUS rep and a key response from NCIX stating of their shipment that they ARE receiving this Thursday.

More than likely the reason you were told this is because they are now over the amount that they can guarantee at all. 15 was their initial number.

Though yes I agree I'd be hella pissed too if I was lied too ..lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Why is this information so different from what Luna came up with from NCIX?
> 
> I may have to call NCIX.US tomorrow just for the hell of it... Not sure how we went from a supposed drop ship @ some point this week to "no known sell date"


I called back numerous times to confirm w/ the rep and her management on this, that's a big notion as to why I put my order in. From the sounds of it he MAY have just asked " Will you have it tomorrow? " OR they're now overbooked in pre-orders so there can no longer be any guarantee's (if any) to customers, so instead of giving hope they'll say it straight out at what the issue is. I like the honesty in this versus the "Sure go ahead and place your order we'll get it for you no worries







"

I believe the "no known sell date" is the actual public release (after the pre orders hit) so they'll have to await further word from Asus when they'll start getting more batches. I hope this board isn't SUPER rare, because if NewEgg gets it I'll wanna purchase another to resell.

Also good question, WHICH NCIX did he call, I called the 800 number for the US side (just in case)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidcapp*
> 
> NCIX told me that Asus is only making a selected few for the launch date; there are no guarantees that it will be shipped on launch date, and that ASUS will be producing more in the first couple weeks of December."


Then this means that the amount of orders being taken probably won't encompass further orders for this weeks shipment, I called back to ask if it was possible to put in a 2nd order and what would my chances be, and she said doubtful as since they're already over 15 now, that its basically first come first serve w/ the remaining IF any, so as stated before, its up to how many Asus will ship for them , as it stands they're sitting on a dedicated batch of about 15 currently with a limited amount of room for more based upon the orders.

Hope this clears up confusion. Though like anything else there can always be last minute delays, so ultimately we'll see









On a side note, I received an invoice that I was charged, as well as shipping too, not sure if this means anything as I was under the impression that there would be no charges until the day of receipt/shipment. Guess we'll find out Wednesday ne?









Update it's showing my order was processed, for those that ordered after me, does yours show the same? Just to verify.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> NCIX never specified a release date on their site, that said, its been mentioned numerous times in the past few pages that NCIX stated the 31st of this week is when they'll receive their shipment from Asus. When I called and spoke to them I didn't ask solely "Hey will you have X tomorrow?" "No? K thx" Though not assuming you did say this, as I shouldn't assume, so my apologies and hope you didn't take offense to that.
> 
> The 29th is when they will be releasing small shipments to certain vendors, while others are resorting to drop ship methods. I'm not sure where you saw that NCIX would have it on the 29th, the hype has just been that stores around would have it, though there's been no word from anyone besides the ASUS rep and a key response from NCIX stating of their shipment that they ARE receiving this Thursday.
> 
> More than likely the reason you were told this is because they are now over the amount that they can guarantee at all. 15 was their initial number.
> I called back numerous times to confirm w/ the rep and her management on this, that's a big notion as to why I put my order in. From the sounds of it he MAY have just asked " Will you have it tomorrow? " OR they're now overbooked in pre-orders so there can no longer be any guarantee's (if any) to customers, so instead of giving hope they'll say it straight out at what the issue is. I like the honesty in this versus the "Sure go ahead and place your order we'll get it for you no worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> I believe the "no known sell date" is the actual public release (after the pre orders hit) so they'll have to await further word from Asus when they'll start getting more batches. I hope this board isn't SUPER rare, because if NewEgg gets it I'll wanna purchase another to resell.
> 
> Also good question, WHICH NCIX did he call, I called the 800 number for the US side (just in case)
> Then this means that the amount of orders being taken probably won't encompass further orders for this weeks shipment, I called back to ask if it was possible to put in a 2nd order and what would my chances be, and she said doubtful as since they're already over 15 now, that its basically first come first serve w/ the remaining IF any, so as stated before, its up to how many Asus will ship for them , as it stands they're sitting on a dedicated batch of about 15 currently with a limited amount of room for more based upon the orders.
> 
> Hope this clears up confusion. Though like anything else there can always be last minute delays, so ultimately we'll see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *On a side note, I received an invoice that I was charged, as well as shipping too, not sure if this means anything as I was under the impression that there would be no charges until the day of receipt/shipment. Guess we'll find out Wednesday ne?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update it's showing my order was processed, for those that ordered after me, does yours show the same? Just to verif*y.


did you pay with paypal or straight up plastic? Did you go into the "pay now" after the original process? Seems with pre-orders you get two options, fill it out, log into paypal to confirm you have account. THEN you can go back in and force the money transfer to NCIX. Went ahead and did this, just because... If it comes down to it i'll just have them ship me a Dark.



My status on NCIX still show's "pending" I chose paypal as my payment option, as it's easier to log into paypal than entering all my info. December is too far off if i miss out on this round, i'll likely just go EVGA Dark if I end up missing this round. From what it sounds like in other places this board is going to be produced in pretty limited quantities.



Think i need to call them my self tomorrow for peace of mind. NO way in hell i'm waiting until December for something promised this month. I can handle waiting for week 2-3 of november, but i will literally punch a hole through my monitor if i wait any longer.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> did you pay with paypal or straight up plastic?
> 
> My status on NCIX still show's "pending" I chose paypal as my payment option, as it's easier to log into paypal than entering all my info. December is too far off if i miss out on this round, i'll likely just go EVGA Dark if I end up missing this round. From what it sounds like in other places this board is going to be produced in pretty limited quantities.


Paypal, are you looking @ your NCIX account now? Also wouldn't Nov 12th be the next date according to the the NDA? I'd call in about that first thing tomorrow if you can.


----------



## degenn

So Asus makes 15 boards and considers that a worldwide rollout sufficient enough to state October 29th as the release date? Pathetic. This isn't a limited edition board so what is with the limited production runs. Hey Asus -- how about you give a date you can actually fulfill with a production run of more than 15...

If this board isn't widely available by mid-November I'll be buying a motherboard from a competitor -- I've already waited long enough and this kind of crap from Asus gripes my ass.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> So Asus makes 15 boards and considers that a worldwide rollout sufficient enough to state October 29th as the release date? Pathetic. This isn't a limited edition board so what is with the limited production runs. Hey Asus -- how about you give a date you can actually fulfill with a production run of more than 15...
> 
> If this board isn't widely available by mid-November I'll be buying a motherboard from a competitor -- I've already waited long enough and this kind of crap from Asus gripes my ass.


Where are you getting this information from? NCIX isn't the only company in the world receiving shipments from ASUS though, there's also the UK site, as well as others I'm sure, fact of the matter is only an Asus rep stated this , and no official statement was made, you're following the announcements of others and not hard coded facts.

As for limited edition I'd say so , seeing as there isn't much new to x79 this is about the best they can get with it. Had this been for x99 ...holy crap balls you'd never see the end of responses here LOL. NewEgg would go down from the DDoS-like refreshes from the many users @ OCN and worldwide









I research my info vs going off of 1 or 2 comments, it helps.


----------



## degenn

So when an Asus rep comes into a thread on the official ROG forums and states October 29th 2013 as the release date, that's not official enough? Well now that I know not to trust anything Asus says I guess I've learned my lesson. I've done my research... I've been in contact with NCIX for weeks about this board -- it has nothing to do with the arbitrary number of 15 being spoken for (that they said it won't be available tomorrow).

All I've got to go on are the little dribbles of info Asus has released about this board... which is basically nothing -- and we're supposedly launching tomorrow. Blame Asus for not disclosing any information about a product they intend to sell.

And if we discount what the Asus rep said as false... then they still have not even set a release date? And it's Limited Edition now? Does anyone know anything!? Seems Asus really has their head up their ass on this launch if that's the case....


----------



## RSharpe

The FUD is strong in this thread.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> did you pay with paypal or straight up plastic? Did you go into the "pay now" after the original process? Seems with pre-orders you get two options, fill it out, log into paypal to confirm you have account. THEN you can go back in and force the money transfer to NCIX. Went ahead and did this, just because... If it comes down to it i'll just have them ship me a Dark.
> 
> 
> 
> My status on NCIX still show's "pending" I chose paypal as my payment option, as it's easier to log into paypal than entering all my info. December is too far off if i miss out on this round, i'll likely just go EVGA Dark if I end up missing this round. From what it sounds like in other places this board is going to be produced in pretty limited quantities.
> 
> 
> 
> Think i need to call them my self tomorrow for peace of mind. NO way in hell i'm waiting until December for something promised this month. I can handle waiting for week 2-3 of november, but i will literally punch a hole through my monitor if i wait any longer.


December? Asus can shove it. They better ship this out soon...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> December? Asus can shove it. They better ship this out soon...


I know right? It just doesn't add up. For sale, legit, on the shelves in China, Asus states "release date of oct29, barring any delays" well, even if we hit delay's it wouldn't be almost 8 weeks worth... Owell! If it isn't meant to be than i'll just have to move on. I'll let you all know what I get out of NCIx tomorrow. Hard to believe they only had 15 pre-orders with how long this has been up. Hell, they even took it down, then put it back up.


----------



## Arm3nian

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131802

Interesting, 10% off promo code that ends *10/31*...

hint hint trying to get rid of rive?


----------



## _REAPER_

If this board is not released yet I am going to get the Dark or another RIVE so I can give my old board to my brother in law


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131802
> 
> Interesting, 10% off promo code that ends *10/31*...
> 
> hint hint trying to get rid of rive?


conspiracy. Must be illuminati involved.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> conspiracy. Must be illuminati involved.


Probably..

I'm staying up till noon anyway. If not today, 31st is likely they will be shipped or become available. After that, I throw my 50lb rig at Asus's CEO.


----------



## MUSAB

Little bastards ill declare jihad against them if i dont See this
board by the 31st oct my new rig is on hold not being built 4930k
corsair 750d & 110 cooler/ corsair 2500 msi 780 lightning
Viewsonic 27" 2560 x 1440p.


----------



## MUSAB

Little bastards ill declare jihad against them







if i dont See this
board by the 31st oct my new rig is on hold not being built 4930k
corsair 750d & 110 cooler/ corsair 2500 msi 780 lightning
Viewsonic 27" 2560 x 1440p.


----------



## MUSAB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Where are you getting this information from? NCIX isn't the only company in the world receiving shipments from ASUS though, there's also the UK site, as well as others I'm sure, fact of the matter is only an Asus rep stated this , and no official statement was made, you're following the announcements of others and not hard coded facts.
> 
> As for limited edition I'd say so , seeing as there isn't much new to x79 this is about the best they can get with it. Had this been for x99 ...holy crap balls you'd never see the end of responses here LOL. NewEgg would go down from the DDoS-like refreshes from the many users @ OCN and worldwide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I research my info vs going off of 1 or 2 comments, it helps.


HAHAHA THEIRS EVEN TALK OF DDOS ATTACKS ASUS WATCH OUT YOU BETTER HURRY.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131802
> 
> Interesting, 10% off promo code that ends *10/31*...
> 
> hint hint trying to get rid of rive?


Maybe, but it's a $10 promo code, not 10%, and that just brings it down to the price Amazon has been asking for some time now. If they were really trying to get rid of it I would like to think they'd probably be offering something more like that 10%.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Maybe, but it's a $10 promo code, not 10%, and that just brings it down to the price Amazon has been asking for some time now. If they were really trying to get rid of it I would like to think they'd probably be offering something more like that 10%.


Maybe I'm blind, but I thought I saw 10%.

I doubt RIVE is selling though, especially since RIVBE was announced and more "updated" x79 boards are out.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Maybe I'm blind, but I thought I saw 10%.
> 
> I doubt RIVE is selling though, especially since RIVBE was announced and more "updated" x79 boards are out.


What other "_more "updated" x79 boards are out_"?

The only 'updated' boards I've heard of so far has been the Asus X79 Deluxe, and then there's this RIVE BE if & when it shows up. I've not heard of any other manufacturers coming out with new X79 boards.

Considering that Intel just launched the new Ivy-E chips it's likely that many X79 mobos like the RIVE are selling pretty good right now.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> What other "_more "updated" x79 boards are out_"?
> 
> The only 'updated' boards I've heard of so far has been the Asus X79 Deluxe, and then there's this RIVE BE if & when it shows up. I've not heard of any other manufacturers coming out with new X79 boards.
> 
> Considering that Intel just launched the new Ivy-E chips it's likely that many X79 mobos like the RIVE are selling pretty good right now.


Ivy-E is one of the smallest launches intel has done. Other boards include the evga x79 dark, which is new. Also some WS boards.

And since almost everyone already had a RIVE, they don't need to get a new mobo if they want to go ivy-e. For new x79 users like me, might as well go with the new boards.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Where are you getting this information from? NCIX isn't the only company in the world receiving shipments from ASUS though, there's also the UK site, as well as others I'm sure, fact of the matter is only an Asus rep stated this , and no official statement was made, you're following the announcements of others and not hard coded facts.
> 
> As for limited edition I'd say so , seeing as there isn't much new to x79 this is about the best they can get with it. Had this been for x99 ...holy crap balls you'd never see the end of responses here LOL. NewEgg would go down from the DDoS-like refreshes from the many users @ OCN and worldwide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I research my info vs going off of 1 or 2 comments, it helps.


people got that info from asusrep @ official forum... here...



we should of all only read the last part "delay"







Hrm.... This isn't even the comment where they said "barring any delay oct 29th"

either way, obviously didn't happen. Off to that daily grind. big money big money no whammies.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Probably..
> 
> Yeah... NCIX billed my paypal this morning.
> I'm staying up till noon anyway. If not today, 31st is likely they will be shipped or become available. After that, I throw my 50lb rig at Asus's CEO.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am going to just get an EVGA DARK or another RIVE and give my old one to my brother. Dont have alot of time since it will have to ship to an APO address


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am going to just get an EVGA DARK or another RIVE and give my old one to my brother. Dont have alot of time since it will have to ship to an APO address


If you are sticking Ivy-E in it, I would go with the Dark. It's getting pretty good reviews from almost all sources. No major bios failures, & no reported hardware failures... In contrast to EVGA x79 Classi.


----------



## kidcapp

Looks like the release date has changed to the second week of November or after.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?37184-Official-Rampage-IV-Black-Edition-X79-Thread&p=330047&viewfull=1#post330047


----------



## saer




----------



## Unicr0nhunter

@ skupples venting frustrations on the ROG forum. Someone needed to say it.


----------



## CallsignVega

Haven't been following this thread. Does the board come with any features that the regular RIVE doesn't have, and do regular RIVE water blocks work with it?


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Haven't been following this thread. Does the board come with any features that the regular RIVE doesn't have, and do regular RIVE water blocks work with it?


enhanced vrm compared to the rive, and based on EK making new blocks, I'm going to guess that they don't


----------



## skupples

haha I swear that post was not there this morning when I went on a rant. They're moderator sure know how to flip Things though. he basically stated my fault the board hasn't come out now and then I'm causing panic, distress and unrest amongst the villagers.

So. Today was in fact a paper release.

as to the water blocks DK is making new ones but I have a feeling that if you really wanted to you could rig the old ones looking at the board dimensions


----------



## CallsignVega

Thinking of swapping out my RIVE for the black and getting a 4960X. But those IB-E overclocks don't seem too impressive.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Thinking of swapping out my RIVE for the black and getting a 4960X. But those IB-E overclocks don't seem too impressive.


I'm sticking 3930k in it until its proven this board isthe magical key to oc ibe Which I doubt will actually happen but I'm rather pessimistic today


----------



## OverclockerFox

del(l?)


----------



## HanSomPa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Top PCI-E 16x slot is still too close to the CPU socket for many higher end air coolers. The original RIVE looks like it probably has more effective board cooling as well, even if I'm not fond of chipset fans.


Holy carp this. How many iterations does it take to get it right? Honestly?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Sucks for the people waiting to get this today. I was one of them, but won't have the cash until mid November for one of these boards. Like Skupples said, hopefully this is the missing variable for extreme Ivy Bridge E overclocking.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidcapp*
> 
> Looks like the release date has changed to the second week of November or after.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?37184-Official-Rampage-IV-Black-Edition-X79-Thread&p=330047&viewfull=1#post330047


¨
Release date is a date of first availability, not date when shops are fully stocked. Only Intel prestocks shops, and I doubt they take extraordinary care for high end, which is bought by only few people per month. If LunaP and others would receive theirs boards on Friday, or when they would arrive, we would know they honored release date and there were no delays.

Of course, it takes while to ship boards into shops, but about what have people thought I talk about when I talked about this last few weeks? Anyway I find it funny how some people acting worse than.


----------



## erayser

I'm not surprised or upset that it isn't released today. I was only hoping it would be released today. Raja from Asus posted 2 weeks ago not to expect it to be available on the 29th:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?37184-Official-Rampage-IV-Black-Edition-X79-Thread&p=323605&viewfull=1#post323605

I'm still working on my case anyway... and practicing my acrylic bending skills. I still have to order more watercooling parts. I hate my bay reservior... and going with a cylinder reservior going into a dual pump system for pump reduncancy.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ skupples venting frustrations on the ROG forum. Someone needed to say it.


LOL, they raged hard on me in PM & on the forum. The funniest part is that a non-mod gave me an official warning, than a real mod was like "this is strike two, only one more & i'ma ban you!" Ohh knows!!! don't ban my 12 post account!

As to the layout, looking @ vanilla & BE, the size of the board looks almost identical. Both have top PCI slot backing right up to the Dimm's, i would also guess that the chipset fan was form>function, as asus had a thing for putting silly fans on motherboards during the last generation. I'm extremely happy that this doesn't have a chipset fan, & i'm already planning my phase two for EKGA 900D... Aquaro 6, sleeving, & watercooling @least the vrms.


----------



## gdubc

Haha, I got a kick out of it as well. They are a bit touchy over the at the Asus forum. I think meanbruce went through some crap with them once.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Haha, I got a kick out of it as well. They are a bit touchy over the at the Asus forum. I think meanbruce went through some crap with them once.


meh w/e... Most people only go to manufacturer website's to file issues & complaints.


----------



## LunaP

@ the responses from the kids on the ROG forums. Skupples makes 1 comment, and holy crap mods/fanboys scream in pain as if a semi was shoved up their butts and go ape-wild on skupples freaking out @ him to calm down.

They're treating skupples like he came in w/ a bomb strapped to his chest rofl









Kids these days I swear, " Y U SAY BAD TING BOUT ASUS "

MY FAV quote was
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myk SilentShadow*
> we'll get an explanation...for all we know, it's not on ASUS


Ahh anyways, about to call in to see how things are going, it seems some people are getting charged while others aren't. So something at least is going on.

Gonna try and keep things to one sentence too since certain people seem to read only the first line and explode before reading the rest


----------



## skupples

HAHA that comment f rom SilentShadow instantly took my mind to current US politics...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arne Saknussemm;330179*
> I've just heard that a firm date has been set for a release date meeting at which possible release dates will be discussed for the release date release date. So any day now we'll have a release date descision for the release date for the final release date. I hope that's pinned it down for the ADD five year olds who have been signing up recently.


Best post on the official BE thread by far. He's even one of the un-official ROG mod's...















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];330047*
> US region I will loosely say expected second week of Nov (or after). That's about as accurate as one can be about these things. When Richard gave the date he did not specify regions - that was the ETA at the time for boards going out or whatever. Things can change AND different regions may have different release schedules (i don't know about the others).
> 
> I will support what Myk and Praz said above. Let's keep it civil.
> 
> Thanks.


Here, this is an update from asus, so that you don't have to go over to their board.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> HAHA that comment f rom SilentShadow instantly took my mind to current US politics...
> Best post on the official BE thread by far. He's even one of the un-official ROG mod's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, this is an update from asus, so that you don't have to go over to their board.












They're the ones freaking out about everything lol, OMG A POSSIBLE NEGATIVE COMMENT *Blood pressure sky rockets* GUYS PLEASE CALM DOWN MUST SAY ANNOYING THINGS TO GET PEOPLE BANNED. Social inept ftw!









I think THEY're the ones that need a vacation, I think I'll sign up now and comment.


----------



## skupples

lol, i think the JG Wentworth post is the main thing that pissed them off.


----------



## kpoeticg

You weren't out of line at all. They reacted wayyyyy too defensively. I was up all night and slept all day cuz i didn't wanna miss the release. Changes in release dates are pretty common. But I at least expect a heads up.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> lol, i think the JG Wentworth post is the main thing that pissed them off.


I just posted lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You weren't out of line at all. They reacted wayyyyy too defensively. I was up all night and slept all day cuz i didn't wanna miss the release. Changes in release dates are pretty common. But I at least expect a heads up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> lol, i think the JG Wentworth post is the main thing that pissed them off.


Yeah I agree some people just want to act like they have power, its called an ass kisser, and honestly never gets you anywhere. Then again he could be having rage issues irl, who knows, I'm not one to judge. Either way I'm not gonna stand by and let our guys get talked down for asking for honesty and support lol. Curious if my post will be deleted.


----------



## saer

Ok so I just got off the phone with NCIX US, the same rep that has been giving me the insight as to what is going on over there. I asked him why some people have been getting charged while others haven't, even though they had pre-ordered much earlier than others. He stated that if you had paid via Paypal then your account would reflect that, it by no means indicates that you are getting a motherboard any earlier than anyone else. That they do have a list and are starting from the top down, regardless of payment method used. He also said some payment would be refunded if they could not fulfill the orders.

So don't hold your breath..

More importantly, I asked whether or not the 31st still held true to their ETA and he said yes. Orders would be automatically drop shipped to the customers rather than sent to NCIX warehouses first, then to us.

I guess we'll see what really happens


----------



## skupples

Sounds good!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Ok so I just got off the phone with NCIX US, the same rep that has been giving me the insight as to what is going on over there. I asked him why some people have been getting charged while others haven't, even though they had pre-ordered much earlier than others. He stated that if you had paid via Paypal then your account would reflect that, it by no means indicates that you are getting a motherboard any earlier than anyone else. That they do have a list and are starting from the top down, regardless of payment method used. He also said some payment would be refunded if they could not fulfill the orders.
> 
> So don't hold your breath..
> 
> More importantly, I asked whether or not the 31st still held true to their ETA and he said yes. Orders would be automatically drop shipped to the customers rather than sent to NCIX warehouses first, then to us.
> 
> I guess we'll see what really happens


Lol beat me to it, I got the exact same so yeah, its confirmed. They're currently attempting to get more than their tennative 14/15 amount so the possibility exists







my guess IF they manage 15 would maybe be 1-3 more tops though sadly, unless other companies only order a few and there are some left over which would be nice.

Any chance you got the disgruntled chinese guy? He kept talking over me assumping he knew what I was trying to ask, after I finally asked him to calm down and let me talk.


----------



## skupples

Thx for the support everyone! First time on meme generator, and last...


----------



## Cool Mike

I cancelled my order with NCIX. I will still troll. Hoping Newegg will receive a few.


----------



## MUSAB

i hate the little kiss ass bastards it gets you nowhere with them let them think
we will go with EVGA im going to join and start murder with them.


----------



## skupples

I suspect they will lock the thread soon for cleaning, go get em' !


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Haha, I got a kick out of it as well. They are a bit touchy over the at the Asus forum. I think meanbruce went through some crap with them once.


(blush)

...


----------



## Raghar

Copy the thread at Asus board and embaras LunaP, kpoeticg, and skupples for eternity.


----------



## MUSAB

I have declared all out war against them the Jihad is strong so is the FUD


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Copy the thread at Asus board and embaras LunaP, kpoeticg, and skupples for eternity.


You're welcome to try







big waste of time (though possibly entertaining in the process) Make sure I get front row tickets!


----------



## skupples

LOLOLOL
Quote:


> vBulletin Message
> 
> You have been banned for the following reason:
> Take this time off to cool off and contemplate on your behavior.
> 
> Date the ban will be lifted: 11-01-2013, 09:00 PM


Contemplate my behavior... I'm literally falling over laughing right now. They act as if they just seized all my asset's and murdered my children. ZOMG! I'm in Asus jail! Still not as bad as that silly FFXI jail... What kind of ban is 76 hour ban!!! WHAT WILL I DOO!!!















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Copy the thread at Asus board and embaras LunaP, kpoeticg, and skupples for eternity.


How would I embarrassed? I'm confused. Anyone is free to go see the flame. I'm willing to bet multiple other people received the 76 hour ban hammer.


----------



## LunaP

They completely ignored my comment lol, and then the MOD proceeded to backup his bretheren stating noone started anything. He's trying to put it off as "If you guys had never joined the forum, our guys would have never thrown tantrums, think about the emotional level of damage you've caused asus forum members and think about that "

God they're full of themselves









I've seen MANY forums where moderators w/ their obnoxious attitudes were dealt with insanely quick lol. I guess Asus forums is where they're at least accepted.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> LOLOLOL
> Contemplate my behavior... I'm literally falling over laughing right now. They act as if they just seized all my asset's and murdered my children. ZOMG! I'm in Asus jail! Still not as bad as that silly FFXI jail... What kind of ban is 76 hour ban!!! WHAT WILL I DOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would I embarrassed? I'm confused. Anyone is free to go see the flame. I'm willing to bet multiple other people received the 76 hour ban hammer.


Only 76hours? They gave me "LIFE"!









That's gonna be a long 76 hours bro! What will you do to pass the time!?!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Only 76hours? They gave me "LIFE"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gonna be a long 76 hours bro! What will you do to pass the time!?!


I don't know!!! I was up to 13 whole posts! I may have to start drinking heavily.

i'm surprised they don't have a post approval system, being that it's a company forum. this is actually my second time being banned from ROG. The first time was due to me (and others) starting a thread bashing the way they mislead people via the user manual about PWM support on ROG series boards.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> LOLOLOL
> Contemplate my behavior... I'm literally falling over laughing right now. They act as if they just seized all my asset's and murdered my children. ZOMG! I'm in Asus jail! Still not as bad as that silly FFXI jail... What kind of ban is 76 hour ban!!! WHAT WILL I DOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would I embarrassed? I'm confused. Anyone is free to go see the flame. I'm willing to bet multiple other people received the 76 hour ban hammer.


What would make better sense if they renamed it to ASUS DCC (Day care center)

That would make more sense on why all the kids would be getting upset there, its like telling someone santa doesn't exist and ruining their life. THINK ABOUT THE KIDS!!!!


----------



## skupples

I bet they blame the shipping issues on GWB...

ok, i'm done... lol! Don't feel like getting banned from my actual forum of choice.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I bet they blame the shipping issues on GWB...
> 
> ok, i'm done... lol! Don't feel like getting banned from my actual forum of choice.


lol yeah same,

Back on topic, 1 day left at least till we hear an update from NCIX.. gonna suck if I get refunded lol, if that happens I'll just buy the one off of TaoBao, shipping should take about 3-5 days.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Copy the thread at Asus board and embaras LunaP, kpoeticg, and skupples for eternity.


Why would I/we be embarrassed?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> lol yeah same,
> 
> Back on topic, 1 day left at least till we hear an update from NCIX.. gonna suck if I get refunded lol, if that happens I'll just buy the one off of TaoBao, shipping should take about 3-5 days.


That's an interesting proposition. how does that even work?

here it is

4999 CNY is like 800USD








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Why would I/we be embarrassed?


It's either poor translation, or he means to start a thread here showing off our flame.









Edit: I'm pretty much convinced this is going to be an extremely limited run board, looking @ the chinese site's they all list it as "limited edition"


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> here it is
> 
> 4999 CNY is like 800USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm pretty much convinced this is going to be an extremely limited run board, looking @ the chinese site's they all list it as "limited edition"


That board better get me a 5.5ghz ivy-e oc on water for $800...


----------



## RSharpe

You people are way too worked up, and have expectations that are way too high for this board.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> You people are way too worked up, and have expectations that are way too high for this board.


Us people want the best of the best and expect the best from the best.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well said!!!


----------



## degenn

Not surprised at the delay, not surprised at Asus' reaction and their handling of the situation on the forums. Absolutely pathetic ****.

Just placed an order for an EVGA x79 Dark.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Not surprised at the delay, not surprised at Asus' reaction and their handling of the situation on the forums. Absolutely pathetic ****.
> 
> Just placed an order for an EVGA x79 Dark.


+ 1 for the Asus MOD's promoting the eVGA dark to potential asus buyers








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nodens*
> PS My comment was absolutely serious. I seriously invite you to buy that board instead of this one.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> You people are way too worked up, and have expectations that are way too high for this board.


I think you have a poor understanding of humor. The translation of 4999 CNY (which I believe is the Chinese National Yen) comes out to around 800USD... This was brought up because that is the apparent asking price on TaoBao. A chinese importer website. So, Armenian said that the board better give insane results @ that price... Now do you understand? I don't think anyone here is "worked up" really. I more see a bunch of schmucks yukking it up, & lol'ing @ how poorly this has been handled by Asus.

My expectation's for this board are that it should be the culmination of the x79 chipset. That's about it.







My build is ALL BLACK, so this motherboard is obvious match.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Just placed an order for an EVGA x79 Dark.


why ? http://www.anandtech.com/show/7426/evga-x79-dark-review/8


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> how poorly this has been handled by Asus


Agreed, they really ****ed up this launch, 2 months of hype, and no solid release date even now. Best i can tell is "Mid November" wow, Asus, just wow.


----------



## erayser

Hmmm... checked Newegg just now, and the RIVE is "Sold Out" now. All they have in stock are the "Opened Box" stock.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> Hmmm... checked Newegg just now, and the RIVE is "Sold Out" now. All they have in stock are the "Opened Box" stock.


sounds like some one was clearing the shelves. Allot of people also probably through in the towel with today's announcement of delay. Not to mention how many people are probably pissed off that Asus can't do any better than a general statement of "mid november"


----------



## kpoeticg

Well I can vouch for at least one of the Open Box RIVE's. All i did was open it and take pics b4 i read the RIVE BE announcement =P


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> Hmmm... checked Newegg just now, and the RIVE is "Sold Out" now. *All they have in stock are the "Opened Box" stock*.


The reason is probably do to similar reasons like the quote below LOL.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well I can vouch for at least one of the Open Box RIVE's. All i did was open it and take pics b4 i read the RIVE BE announcement =P


Dunno why but I"m slightly excited for tomorrows news from NCIX... though since I"m #15 I have a 50% chance of getting my refund SHOULD they come through w/ stock due to the 14/15 possibility they have going on.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> The reason is probably do to similar reasons like the quote below LOL.
> Dunno why but I"m slightly excited for tomorrows news from NCIX... though since I"m #15 I have a 50% chance of getting my refund SHOULD they come through w/ stock due to the 14/15 possibility they have going on.


Hell, i'm probably above the limit too.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hell, i'm probably above the limit too.


Doubtful since you ordered way before me, you have way more of a chance than I, as the Rep stated once they get a static number they'll start TOP -> DOWN on the list. Ah well either way it's like playing the lottery, it's a great feeling till the end, then it's game time or fill in the blank and move on lol.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Doubtful since you ordered way before me, you have way more of a chance than I, as the Rep stated once they get a static number they'll start TOP -> DOWN on the list. Ah well either way it's like playing the lottery, it's a great feeling till the end, then it's game time or fill in the blank and move on lol.


Meh, either way sounds like at most those who don't make it on to this arbitrary list of 14/15 people will only end up waiting another 10-14 day's. Hell, even the people on the list may end up waiting another week or two.


----------



## 6steven9

The manual for the board got posted on the support site

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/RAMPAGE_IV_BLACK_EDITION/E8670_Rampage_IV_Black_Edition.pdf


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6steven9*
> 
> The manual for the board got posted on the support site
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/RAMPAGE_IV_BLACK_EDITION/E8670_Rampage_IV_Black_Edition.pdf


Interesting! Thank you! +1!

Looks like roll out should be right around the corner than! Even if none of us get into this super elite NCIX drop shipment. Seems like reviews should start popping up in a few day's if this has been published.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6steven9*
> 
> The manual for the board got posted on the support site
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/RAMPAGE_IV_BLACK_EDITION/E8670_Rampage_IV_Black_Edition.pdf


+1 w000t thanks!! And yayy my memory is supported!!! wh00p wh00p Getting excited as I read through this, I can't wait to smell the book AND the board when I get it...god its been ages since I've smelled new hardware <33333

Don't lie you guys do it too!!


----------



## skupples

(sniff sniff)

My current coaster until this board drops.



funny bit of info, that mug is form the uss forrestal, which was just sold for 1$ as scrap. So, the mug out lived the carrier.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> (sniff sniff)
> 
> My current coaster until this board drops.
> 
> 
> 
> funny bit of info, that mug is form the uss forrestal, which was just sold for 1$ as scrap. So, the mug out lived the carrier.


Sad for a penny more you could have had the wholeeeee package....









http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/10/24/forrestal-navy-first-supercarrier-sold-for-1-penny/

That awkward moment when your coffee mug costs more than an Aircraft Carrier...

Nice on the 1TB, Was about to pick one up but hoping for prices to come down a bit, debating between that and the m500 960gb... oh decisions ~









On a side note one of my fav sites is clearing stock as well

http://www.yodobashi.com/ec/category/index.html?word=ASUS+RAMPAGE+IV&yad1=b&yad3=asus%20rampage%20iv&yad4=16623583853&xfr=yad&utm_source=yahoo&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=ASUS+RAMPAGE+IV
Still have like 800$ in points I need to use lol...


----------



## binormalkilla

I'm waiting on this board....but I haven't even preordered. Guess I'll be waiting a while?


----------



## _REAPER_

Skupples man you made my day lol the ROG Forums had me rolling.


----------



## Shogon

LOL. Glad I wasn't the only one who's ever been banned from the ROG forum for any minor squabble. They get really touchy when you comment on competitors boards, when I even mentioned how the EVGA DARK is getting BIOS updates regularly while the Rampage 4 still has 1 bios to support Ivy-E (not counting 4501 or 0024 beta bios) they were like, "well they are behind us so it figures" or something dumb.







I guess smugness comes to those who feel they have the best. Though if they were the best I wish they would dump Pegatron, or whoever handles there badly done warranty system.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Skupples man you made my day lol the ROG Forums had me rolling.










I'm glad I could be of service to you!







They probably cleaned it all up by now.
Quote:


> vBulletin Message
> 
> You have been banned for the following reason:
> Take this time off to cool off and contemplate on your behavior.
> 
> Date the ban will be lifted: 11-01-2013, 09:00 PM












The only thing i'm contemplating is not giving them my monies. As per usual, too big to care about one customer.


----------



## Raghar

When had newegg and other US shops X79-DELUXE for the first time? I can't find pricewatch statistic for US.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> When had newegg and other US shops X79-DELUXE for the first time? I can't find pricewatch statistic for US.


the deluxe board came out the day they announced Black Edition. They were sold out for a lonngggg time, but i see they are back in stock now. 350$ isn't a bad price. From what I understand it has pretty much everything BE does w/o the on board sound or ROG branding.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the deluxe board came out the day they announced Black Edition. They were sold out for a lonngggg time, but i see they are back in stock now. 350$ isn't a bad price. From what I understand it has pretty much everything BE does w/o the on board sound or ROG branding.


That would already be my board if it wasn't for all the gold on it. Every time I look at it my first thoughts are if I can remove the heatsinks, strip them, and find someplace to anodize them black for me, and since I already know that there's no one local who can do anything like that for me I start thinking how hard might it be to just paint them black and how much that might adversely affect the board .... and then, I just give up and wind up back here staring at this elusive RIVE BE.

Meanwhile I have this big pile of parts. I've got a new case, 360 & 480 rads, couple gpus, gpu blocks & cpu block, res, pump, tubing, fittings, psu ...

I do really have my hopes up for this board, but I haven't pre-ordered it as I'm still roughly one paycheck's disposable income away from having enough saved up for it, so the news of a slight delay actually didn't sound so bad for me (sorry to all of you who have been ready and waiting), BUT now I'm hearing that I may be out-of-luck thanks to a limited first release that they may already be gobbled up by pre-orders and the second wave of boards might not be until December?









Did I read that right? Was that confirmed or just rumor?

Honestly up until now I hadn't even considered the EVGA Dark, but I just took a look around and if it wouldn't have been for the fact that I couldn't find any place that actually has one for sale right now for anywhere close to the $399 list price, I would have just ordered it. I was seriously considering ordering it from Amazon anyway even though it said the board ships in 1 to 2 months. lol But now even it says "Temporarily out of stock".


----------



## BaldGuy

Least they released the owners manual on the 29th. Been looking through it. Tons of cool features. I see they will indeed include the ROG ramdisk, which should be fun to play with.

It seems they replaced the Overclocking Key (which would display the bios on a VGA monitor) with an OC Panel which looks like a TV remote control. I know many didn't like the key, but I thought it was a pretty good idea. Is there any chance the Original RIVE Key will work with the black? I know many said they didn't use it, so I'm sure some original owners would be willing to sell theirs.....


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldGuy*
> 
> Least they released the owners manual on the 29th. Been looking through it. Tons of cool features. I see they will indeed include the ROG ramdisk, which should be fun to play with.


Here's a tip. Some of the ROG software, including the ROG RAMDISK does not require a ROG or even ASUS motherboard.


----------



## GHDSGUT

Can I use new ASUS RAMPAGE IV BLACK EDITION with my i7-3930K CPU or is this mobo only for Iv-E?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veirtimid*
> 
> Can I use new ASUS RAMPAGE IV BLACK EDITION with my i7-3930K CPU or is this mobo only for Iv-E?


Yes you can. Its still x79 chipset


----------



## GHDSGUT

Great! Thank you.

Do you know when it will be released? I see it's slowly appearing at some online retailers for pre-order...


----------



## BaldGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veirtimid*
> 
> Great! Thank you.
> 
> Do you know when it will be released? I see it's slowly appearing at some online retailers for pre-order...


What ones in specific?


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I do really have my hopes up for this board, but I haven't pre-ordered it as I'm still roughly one paycheck's disposable income away from having enough saved up for it, so the news of a slight delay actually didn't sound so bad for me (sorry to all of you who have been ready and waiting), BUT now I'm hearing that I may be out-of-luck thanks to a limited first release that they may already be gobbled up by pre-orders and the second wave of boards might not be until December?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I read that right? Was that confirmed or just rumor?


Naw. They are manufacturing them continuously, just when they would arrive in your local shop is the another question. I asked on date of release X79-DELUXE to estimate arrival by looking at when it originally appeared in US shop (as available not as preorder) and then calculate delay to when it arrived to shop I use.

Shops in China can get them quickly. Then they prefer countries like these bastards without atrocious VAT US. And then it arrives to countries which receive transports through Trans-Siberia magistral (lets hope they wouldn't blow stuff up when they would move stuff from railroad wagons to cars as they always do) (or through Suez), and countries which brings shipments on sleds dragged by animals. And then to other more backward countries.


----------



## Crim427

Planning on getting this but the RoG logo and text beneath the socket is kind of ruining it for me, is that just a sticker or is it part of the heat sink it is on?

Hopefully it doesn't light up.


----------



## saer

*Update*

My order was finally fully processed as of 2 minutes ago. I got an email from NCIX, which, based off of what I've been told by the rep that has been extremely informative and helpful, _*SHOULD*_ mean that everything is good to go









He said that my credit card payment would not be processed until they knew for sure that they were getting the first batch of boards in on the 31st.


----------



## saer

Just now got another email with a copy of my invoice attached, I might have this board in my hands by tomorrow night


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Just now got another email with a copy of my invoice attached, I might have this board in my hands by tomorrow night


Yeah I got my invoice 2 days ago, about 4 hours after placing my pre order. From what I was told yesterday they'll have their answer today on the amount they'll be getting, and tomorrow will be their shipping date for w/e quantity they get.

Also by tomorrow night? They're shipping on the 31st unless you live next to them?


----------



## saer

Or not









_"Dated Oct 30, 2013 at 10:56 AM reply from Ncix Support

Hello Jason,

Thank you for your patience. As an update we have invoiced your order. We invoiced your order one day early because we wanted to ensure we can forward your order to our supplier sooner to ensure stock allocation. As of right now our supplier still does not have this mobo in stock, but they should soon. As soon as they shipped out your order a tracking number will be sent to you via email.

Thank you for choosing NCIX US and if there's anything else I can help you with please let me know.

Best Regards, "_

@luna I was originally going to willcall the board, as I do live really close to their warehouse but I had mentioned that I would now prefer it drop shipped since that would be the fastest method of getting it in my hands.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Yeah I got my invoice 2 days ago, about 4 hours after placing my pre order. From what I was told yesterday they'll have their answer today on the amount they'll be getting, and tomorrow will be their shipping date for w/e quantity they get.
> 
> Also by tomorrow night? They're shipping on the 31st unless you live next to them?


Meh, I haven't heard anything, or had an update on NCIX. /sigh.

excluding the billing invoice when I forced paypal transaction.

finger's crossed for good new's tomorrow. I sent out an e-mail probing some of the contested information in this thread. will post when I get an answer.


----------



## skupples

ok folk's here's the official response from NCIX... quick one too... I'm going to not believe them for now, but yeah...
Quote:


> Hello Robert,
> As of right not your order looks like it is going to clear by the 31st or a few days after, *But don't quote me on that just yet.* We are still waiting on a response from our supplier about how many we can send out. We will let you know once we here from our suppliers. Thank you for your patience! Thank you!
> ========================


I think they are watching...


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ok folk's here's the official response from NCIX... quick one too... I'm going to not believe them for now, but yeah...
> I think they are watching...


Well if they are watching, they can send you e-mail with a date when they had X79-DELUXE available. My shop reports the first time they had it in store was at 4. 10. thus I'd have nice estimation.

BTW who blew up Asus forum?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Well if they are watching, they can send you e-mail with a date when they had X79-DELUXE available. My shop reports the first time they had it in store was at 4. 10. thus I'd have nice estimation.
> 
> BTW who blew up Asus forum?


Your girlfriend's lyin' baby! It wasn't me!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Well if they are watching, they can send you e-mail with a date when they had X79-DELUXE available. My shop reports the first time they had it in store was at 4. 10. thus I'd have nice estimation.
> 
> BTW who blew up Asus forum?


Asus blew themselves up lol. Self jihad


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Asus blew themselves up lol. Self jihad


Agreed. Asus slave-wage-mod's blew up the thread. I simply provided the materials.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ok folk's here's the official response from NCIX... quick one too... I'm going to not believe them for now, but yeah...
> I think they are watching...


Hoping i'm in that 14/15








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Asus blew themselves up lol. Self jihad


Maybe realized their failures?








Or they got jihad ddos'd


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Hoping i'm in that 14/15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe realized their failures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or they got jihad ddos'd


What? Hmm.... I can't even load in to see my ban hammer... Interesting. I did tell my story on the chan... Wonder if those who never forget got board...

rog forum server error!


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> *the chan...*


This is a pretty safe bet as to why the asus forums are down


----------



## Arm3nian

More conspiracy theories


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Since it is halloween tomorrow, they are trying to scare us. They will say 14th/15th for everyone but end up shipping for the people who preordered.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Your girlfriend's lyin' baby! It wasn't me!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> What? Hmm.... I can't even load in to see my ban hammer... Interesting. I did tell my story on the chan... Wonder if those who never forget got board...
> 
> rog forum server error!


About what have you thought I'm talking about?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> What? Hmm.... I can't even load in to see my ban hammer... Interesting. I did tell my story on the chan... Wonder if those who never forget got board...
> 
> rog forum server error!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> This is a pretty safe bet as to why the asus forums are down


----------



## cruzdi

The ASUS website is part of Obamacare.


----------



## kpoeticg

I've seen that happen on the ROG forums before. Some1 made a thread about Asus, Pegatron, Asrock and when Asus started outsourcing their board manufacturing. People started doing alot of research and learning that Asrock and ECS are making alot of the boards. And started getting all Anti-Asus and pro Asrock. Then all the sudden the entire forum went down for like 12 hours and the thread just disappeared......

I personally couldn't care which factory the boards come out of, as long as the proper R&D is put into them. It was a real interesting read tho


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I've seen that happen on the ROG forums before. Some1 made a thread about Asus, Pegatron, Asrock and when Asus started outsourcing their board manufacturing. People started doing alot of research and learning that Asrock and ECS are making alot of the boards. And started getting all Anti-Asus and pro Asrock. Then all the sudden the entire forum went down for like 12 hours and the thread just disappeared......
> 
> I personally couldn't care which factory the boards come out of, as long as the proper R&D is put into them. It was a real interesting read tho


did more people chime in after my banning or something? (excluding OCN contributions)


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> did more people chime in after my banning or something? (excluding OCN contributions)


A few questioned it but I believe most dropped it and moved on as they realized the MOD's aren't listening and will continue to back up their ego. That + the forum going down, reminds me of the government shutdown all over again. Can't agree, but can easily diagree w/ everything you say, so off w/ ya~









On another note, I think case labs just won my heart, after looking @ a few more build logs and pics.

Now I'm debating between SMH10 w/ pedestal or MH10 w/ Pedestal lol. Gonna have a field day w/ some questions.


----------



## kpoeticg

When he said "BTW, skupples is now on a 3 day vacation" I did like a 3 paragraph post. Then there were a cpl other comments. Then one of the mods threatened to clean the thread. Then the other mod said something. I made like a 2 paragraph post, literally trying to explain nicely where every1 was coming from. Then the mod gave like a paragraph response saying "I underrstand but.......) and i switched to an OCN tab in firefox =P

Before i went to sleep i clicked the tab and there were like 3 more pages but i didn't read any of em.

I just didn't think it was right for you to make an understandably frustrated comment about the launch being a fail. Which it was. Then 2 people jump down your throat resorting to name calling, the rep backs them up, and tells YOU to be civil. Then all the **** riders start acting like you broke the first commandment and took "Their Lord's" name in in vein or something. It hate seeing illogical s**t like that

I flipped back and read through the whole thing before i switched back to OCN. I was reading it in disbelief like "These guys TRULY believe that HE picked a fight with THEM" then for the Rep to cosign it wuz just crazy. Like making a negative comment about the RIVE BE launch is basically like talking trash about their mom and they were just defending themselves....


----------



## MUSAB

Dear musab

Thanks for the webnote,
We should be getting a large batch in, people who pre-order will get the first pick but we should have enough to put on sale as well.

Regards,

Abigail Bowen

If you wish to continue talking about this order, you can reply using your e-mail client.

Alternatively, to discuss a different order please create a new Webnote: https://www.overclockers.co.uk/webnote.php

You will then receive a reply via e-mail.

Our Address:

Overclockers UK
5 Lymedale Cross
Newcastle-under-Lyme
Staffordshire
ST5 9BT


----------



## MUSAB

[email protected]
9:10 AM (13 hours ago)

to me

The motherboard is currently in the process of being added to our products database under the reference LN54313.

As soon as we have the price and a delivery date confirmed, this will be released to the website so that customers can see its forthcoming and if required place back orders for the first batch thats coming across.

Best Regards,

Lee Horan - Contact: 0871-472-4747
Scan Computers


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> When he said "BTW, skupples is now on a 3 day vacation" I did like a 3 paragraph post. Then there were a cpl other comments. Then one of the mods threatened to clean the thread. Then the other mod said something. I made like a 2 paragraph post, literally trying to explain nicely where every1 was coming from. Then the mod gave like a paragraph response saying "I underrstand but.......) and i switched to an OCN tab in firefox =P
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before i went to sleep i clicked the tab and there were like 3 more pages but i didn't read any of em.
> 
> I just didn't think it was right for you to make an understandably frustrated comment about the launch being a fail. Which it was. Then 2 people jump down your throat resorting to name calling, the rep backs them up, and tells YOU to be civil. Then all the **** riders start acting like you broke the first commandment and took "Their Lord's" name in in vein or something. It hate seeing illogical s**t like that
> 
> I flipped back and read through the whole thing before i switched back to OCN. I was reading it in disbelief like "These guys TRULY believe that HE picked a fight with THEM" then for the Rep to cosign it wuz just crazy. Like making a negative comment about the RIVE BE launch is basically like talking trash about their mom and they were just defending themselves...
> 
> 
> .


hahahhaa.... Well... If it was removed before you saw it, I posted this


plus this...

Take me out to the Asus Forum,
Take me out with the crowd.
Buy me some Mobo's and dead GPU's,
I don't care if I never get RMA!!!,
Let me root, root, root for EVGA!
If they don't ban me it's a shame!
For it's one, two, three strikes, you're out,
At the whole ROG forum!!

I couldn't resist after he made the "that's two strikes, one more and your out" comment.

This was the comment that broke the mod's back... Some of those people act like the ROG forum has direct influence over customer support and the like. That's the only thing that can explain the suck up's!

Good to see OC.UK is on track... Though, Merica' should get it first. (hope'ium)


----------



## kpoeticg

Lol, yeah, alot of the "discussion" happened after you posted that. People take forums wayyyyyyy too seriously sometimes. I felt like they were trying to defend against a Lawsuit we were filing against them.

And by "them" i mean the mods and other people that participate in the forum and don't even have an affiliation with Asus.........


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Lol, yeah, alot of the "discussion" happened after you posted that. People take forums wayyyyyyy too seriously sometimes. I felt like they were trying to defend against a Lawsuit we were filing against them.
> 
> And by "them" i mean the mods and other people that participate in the forum and don't even have an affiliation with Asus.........


This is why I stay away from manufacturer forum's. They are a breeding ground for extreme-fanboyism. It would be like going onto the obama-care forum and stating that your premiums have tripled/been dropped.

part of the over reaction was due to me LOL'ing @ the threat's of banning me. "zomg owwwknowzz!!! I have 12 whole posts what will I do with my life! I may become an alcoholic & blame it on asus!!"

oh no, seems we have gone back to that place...

I hope to have good new's from NCIX tomorrow after work. I may even turn my Nexus email sync on tomorrow.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, but to be fair, I LOL'd in real life when i read the "Vacation" threat. Like it's some sort of extreme VIP privilege to be typing on a forum. Sigh.....


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This is why I stay away from manufacturer forum's. They are a breeding ground for extreme-fanboyism. It would be like going onto the obama-care forum and stating that your premiums have tripled/been dropped.
> 
> part of the over reaction was due to me LOL'ing @ the threat's of banning me. "zomg owwwknowzz!!! I have 12 whole posts what will I do with my life! I may become an alcoholic & blame it on asus!!"
> 
> oh no, seems we have gone back to that place...
> 
> I hope to have good new's from NCIX tomorrow after work. I may even turn my Nexus email sync on tomorrow.


Lol, next day you see a headline on the news, "Asus: leading cause of suicides."


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Lol, next day you see a headline on the news, "Asus: leading cause of suicides."


And when the MOD in question was interviewed on the cause... His response " I truly believe that life isn't for everyone. "


----------



## MeanBruce

It's been swell.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> When he said "BTW, skupples is now on a 3 day vacation" I did like a 3 paragraph post. Then there were a cpl other comments. Then one of the mods threatened to clean the thread. Then the other mod said something. I made like a 2 paragraph post, literally trying to explain nicely where every1 was coming from. Then the mod gave like a paragraph response saying "I underrstand but.......) and i switched to an OCN tab in firefox =P
> 
> Before i went to sleep i clicked the tab and there were like 3 more pages but i didn't read any of em.
> 
> I just didn't think it was right for you to make an understandably frustrated comment about the launch being a fail. Which it was. Then 2 people jump down your throat resorting to name calling, the rep backs them up, and tells YOU to be civil. Then all the **** riders start acting like you broke the first commandment and took "Their Lord's" name in in vein or something. It hate seeing illogical s**t like that
> 
> I flipped back and read through the whole thing before i switched back to OCN. I was reading it in disbelief like "These guys TRULY believe that HE picked a fight with THEM" then for the Rep to cosign it wuz just crazy. Like making a negative comment about the RIVE BE launch is basically like talking trash about their mom and they were just defending themselves....


This is hilarious.









I haven't checked out Asus forums , as I rarely do....there is no thread that I find useful there, unless occasionally someone has a moment of brilliance once in a blue moon.







similar to GeForce Nvidia forum.

@skupps - They sent you on a forced vacation because you called the launch a a fail. ?









EVGA mods are pretty good, in general. But, don't be surprised if you get attacked by some of the regulars, if you go way too negative. Lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> This is hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't checked out Asus forums , as I rarely do....there is no thread that I find useful there, unless occasionally someone has a moment of brilliance once in a blue moon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> similar to GeForce Nvidia forum.
> 
> @skupps - They sent you on a forced vacation because you called the launch a a fail. ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA mods are pretty good, in general. But, don't be surprised if you get attacked by some of the regulars, if you go way too negative. Lol


Same stuff, different forum... This is why I Stay away from Manufacturer forum's. Full of Tyrannical mod's. I get enough of that from our current government.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Same stuff, different forum... This is why I Stay away from Manufacturer forum's. Full of Tyrannical mod's. I get enough of that from our current government.


Do you think it would have been better if Florida had gone for a State Health Insurance Exchange, instead of bypassing it? Yeah, heard about Blue canceling 300,000.









Anyway, that Asus forum does sound pretty draconian.....another reason to stay away from it for me.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Do you think it would have been better if Florida had gone for a State Health Insurance Exchange, instead of bypassing it? Yeah, heard about Blue canceling 300,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, that Asus forum does sound pretty draconian.....another reason to stay away from it for me.


I try not to pay attention @ this point. Our deductible doubled, but we were not cut. Bulk corporate policy.

anyway's, getting very close to breaking TOS, so moving on.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I try not to pay attention @ this point. Our deductible doubled, but we were not cut.
> 
> anyway's, getting very close to breaking TOS, so moving on.


Wow! I Hear ya bud.
Nothing yet at my end, but who knows when the renewal comes up.

Moving on.


----------



## TheDude100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakooder*
> 
> I like it! Wish they would make more mobos with white themes though


ooooOO! I agree that would look pretty sexy with a white cathode light inside the case.


----------



## LunaP

Question: Has anyone started up an [OFFICIAL] Asus Rampage IV Black Edition Owners Club and or LE Edition Owners club or will we just be joining in w/ the Rampage IV club peeps? o:?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Question: Has anyone started up an [OFFICIAL] Asus Rampage IV Black Edition Owners Club and or LE Edition Owners club or will we just be joining in w/ the Rampage IV club peeps? o:?


First person to bring up a future club has to start it, it's the rule.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> First person to bring up a future club has to start it, it's the rule.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> First person to bring up a future club has to start it, it's the rule.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


LOL I'd have to look at how the others do it, but if noone else is, do I need to submit to a MOD or something? I'm sure someone else will probably beat me to it.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I think you just open the thread and get it going. If it grows a bit, then you can ask a mod to have it made "Official"


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, i'd probly open it without the word "Official" in the name. Then just let the thread do it's thing. And let a mod tell you when it's official, then add it to the name.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I think you just open the thread and get it going. If it grows a bit, then you can ask a mod to have it made "Official"


K should we call it

ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition Owners Thread?

or

ASUS Rampage IV Black Limited Edition Owners Thread ?

Or

ASUS Rampage IV Black LE Owners Thread ?

lol


----------



## kpoeticg

Rampage IV Black Edition Owners CLUB


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition Owners Thread


Sounds good!









whatever you think though, you're the club owner.


----------



## kpoeticg

Then if a mod tells you he made it official. Change the name to
*Official* Rampage IV Black Edition Owners CLUB

Don't bother doing it if you don't plan on maintaining it though. You're gonna need to make an OP post with images, descriptions, links, Club Members names, & Club Member's Build Log's

That's the proper way to do it anyway, IMO


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> First person to bring up a future club has to start it, it's the rule.


Yep. That's the rule.







How I wound up with the 350D Club. Recognized by Corsair Even!

OT:

I am so gonna get this board in the near future. Going to graduate from the 350 to either the 750 or 900, and add another Titan. With it all being black and all, I can change up the colour scheme a little and have some fun.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Then if a mod tells you he made it official. Change the name to
> *Official* Rampage IV Black Edition Owners CLUB
> 
> Don't bother doing it if you don't plan on maintaining it though. You're gonna need to make an OP post with images, descriptions, links, Club Members names, & Club Member's Build Log's
> 
> That's the proper way to do it anyway, IMO


Sounds like fun, maybe I'll even draw character designs for top enthusiasts. Already having ideas for some mascots of known forum lurkers(pros)


----------



## Arm3nian

We need something else in the name. Like Ultimate, or Extreme, or King of Motherboards.

Edit: Queen of "Mother"boards?


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> We need something else in the name. Like Ultimate, or Extreme, or King of Motherboards.
> 
> Edit: Queen of "Mother"boards?


I second this: Queen of Motherboards. SR2 is still the king, though aging rapidly now.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I second this: Queen of Motherboards. SR2 is still the king, though aging rapidly now.


SR2 costs less and RIVBE should be using better components imo


----------



## binormalkilla

So will this board be worth the wait? I'm seriously considering the ASUS P9X79-E WS for Tri-Fire 290X's, but I really haven't seen much feedback on the board. To be honest it looks quite a bit better...

Has everyone preordered from NCIX?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> So will this board be worth the wait? I'm seriously considering the ASUS P9X79-E WS for Tri-Fire 290X's, but I really haven't seen much feedback on the board. To be honest it looks quite a bit better...
> 
> Has everyone preordered from NCIX?


This is going to be the cream of the crop, and probably the last board for x79. Not everyone has preordered, but some have, including me.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> So will this board be worth the wait? I'm seriously considering the ASUS P9X79-E WS for Tri-Fire 290X's, but I really haven't seen much feedback on the board. To be honest it looks quite a bit better...
> 
> Has everyone preordered from NCIX?


I'm on that list... All we really know right now is that it has the LGA1150 VRM's, & a new memory layout. Well, more is probably known due to the manual release, but I haven't been through it yet.


----------



## binormalkilla

I like this board quite a bit, but it's going to delay me rebuilding my loop. Let's go ASUS, hurry it up!









I didn't mean to imply that everyone in this thread preordered. For those that preordered, were they all from NCIX?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> I like this board quite a bit, but it's going to delay me rebuilding my loop.


Now THAT should be the name of our Club Thread


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Now THAT should be the name of our Club Thread











Truth!


----------



## kpoeticg

To answer your question tho, NCIX and OCUK are the only places i know of that are taking preorders. I think some people have placed orders with both to hedge their bets.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> I like this board quite a bit, but it's going to delay me rebuilding my loop. Let's go ASUS, hurry it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to imply that everyone in this thread preordered. For those that preordered, were they all from NCIX?


I didn't get that implication.







I how ever, am on the ncix pre-order list. Hopefully the first run list. As to delayed builds... YUPP!!! 2 months and counting! I was a bout to order EVGA Dark RIGHT when asus dropped the new Deluxe & dropped the hype on this board.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Now THAT should be the name of our Club Thread


No doubt!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> To answer your question tho, NCIX and OCUK are the only places i know of that are taking preorders. I think some people have placed orders with both to hedge their bets.


Scamcomputers is also taking pre-orders. A few posts up are multiple responses on the delay's from these sites.


----------



## bwana

while waiting for the boards to show up, you can all watch the new video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCEEqLqkM40


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crim427*
> 
> Planning on getting this but the RoG logo and text beneath the socket is kind of ruining it for me, is that just a sticker or is it part of the heat sink it is on?
> 
> Hopefully it doesn't light up.


On the Vanilla RIVE, that's the PLX Heatsink. I'm assuming it's the same thing on the BE because that def looks like a heatsink. On the RIVE the Chipset, PLX, and VRM Heatsinks were all connected by heatpipes and if you wanted a waterblock you had to remove that. I personally like it, but it's def a matter of personal taste. You def don't wanna just remove the PLX Heatsink and not replace it with anything. But you should also never NOT get something because of LED's. LED's are easy to remove from absolutely anything. Also, a piece of Opaque blacked out acrylic, or gray maybe to keep the theme would block the LED's. Carbon Fiber Vinyl would also block the LED's from showing. There's alot of things you can do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwana*
> 
> while waiting for the boards to show up, you can all watch the new video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCEEqLqkM40


That vids been out for a a little while. I've seen it a few times already.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> On the Vanilla RIVE, that's the *PLX* Heatsink. I'm assuming it's the same thing on the BE because that def looks like a heatsink. On the RIVE the Chipset, *PLX*, and VRM Heatsinks were all connected by heatpipes and if you wanted a waterblock you had to remove that. I personally like it, but it's def a matter of personal taste. You def don't wanna just remove the PLX Heatsink and not replace it with anything. But you should also never NOT get something because of LED's. LED's are easy to remove from absolutely anything. Also, a piece of Opaque blacked out acrylic, or gray maybe to keep the theme would block the LED's. Carbon Fiber Vinyl would also block the LED's from showing. There's alot of things you can do.
> That vids been out for a a little while. I've seen it a few times already.


Sorry, but what do you mean by PLX?

You mean the PLX chip to allow 16x for quad sli or crossfirex? Because there is no PLX chip on the RIVE.


----------



## skupples

I'm pretty sure if you wanted to, you could wiggle out the heat pipe from the shroud.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Sorry, but what do you mean by PLX?
> 
> You mean the PLX chip to allow 16x for quad sli or crossfirex? Because there is no PLX chip on the RIVE.


There's 2 types of PLX chips. One that adds lanes (sort of), and another one that just helps manage them. The former is on any Z87 board that has more than 16 lanes. Also there's few 2011 boards that have it like the Asrock x79 Extreme 11.

Most boards have the 2nd PLX chip i mentioned, including the RIVE. Without it, every slot would have an exact amount of lanes it was capable of and there would be no veering away from that. On the RIVE it's located under that ROG Logo Heatsink

In other news, Newegg doesn't have a Preorder yet, but they finally have a page for the BE. If you click on the mobo section, it's one of the Promotions that get flipped through on the top of the screen. HERE's a link straight to the page









Before anybody gets their hopes up, it's not an Order page. Just a promotion page. Still, it's the first acknowledgment of the BE anywhere on Newegg....


----------



## _REAPER_

I need to put in an order before the 18th for it to make it to my APO before I redeploy DMN IT


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I need to put in an order before the 18th for it to make it to my APO before I redeploy DMN IT


Call the army on ASUS if they don't ship it soon.


----------



## FiveEYZ

I gonna remove my pre-order, an asus rep at sweclockers.com said the board will be available late November - early December in sweden. The pci-e x16 spacing on the board wont even work for my curent wc setup where i have my sli in 3 slot spacing, Evga dark will do just that.

This have been a long and boring wait for i mb i cant use







gl everyone when u get ur mb.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> I gonna remove my pre-order, an asus rep at sweclockers.com said the board will be available late November - early December in sweden. The pci-e x16 spacing on the board wont even work for my curent wc setup where i have my sli in 3 slot spacing, Evga dark will do just that.
> 
> This have been a long and boring wait for i mb i cant use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gl everyone when u get ur mb.


What do you mean it will not work?


----------



## DooRules

He may get a better idea of what won't work when he tries to fire up an evga x79 mobo, Dark or otherwise


----------



## FiveEYZ

Im using a 3-slot terminal on my gpu's and therefore the cards wont fit the rivbe, evga dark have 2x pci-e x16 in 3-slot spacing. I may not need the cards in x16 but i want them to.


----------



## kpoeticg

It's been known since the announcement that 3 Slot setups were no good for this board. You couldn't tell from the pics?


----------



## FiveEYZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It's been known since the announcement that 3 Slot setups were no good for this board. You couldn't tell from the pics?


Well in the beginning of my build I was using a 2-slot terminal but then i switched to a 3-slot to make my led sli bridge to fit.

Then i kinda forgot to look at the rivbe a second time, i wanted it to work because it would look so good in my build


----------



## kpoeticg

So you're choosing the EVGA Dark over the RIVE BE, not because you have a Triple Slot Card, but because you have a Triple Slot SLI Bridge?


----------



## FiveEYZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> So you're choosing the EVGA Dark over the RIVE BE, not because you have a Triple Slot Card, but because you have a Triple Slot SLI Bridge?


I choose it because i want my cards at x16 in sli.. if i want them in x16 on the rivbe then i need to order a quad semi parallel terminal and a new sli bridge i gues. Evga dark will work whit what i have


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> I choose it because i want my cards at x16 in sli.. if i want them in x16 on the rivbe then i need to order a quad semi parallel terminal and a new sli bridge i gues. Evga dark will work whit what i have


Personally, I would never get an EVGA board, considering their legacy issues and reputation for bios issues. Evga dark may not have these issues yet, but why take a chance? Just go with Rive, and you won't be disappointed. I am not sure how many people who have pre-ordered in this thread have played with rive before, but the board does not seem to have any tangible benefits over rive, except for the color scheme.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> So you're choosing the EVGA Dark over the RIVE BE, not because you have a Triple Slot Card, but because you have a Triple Slot SLI Bridge?
> 
> 
> 
> I choose it because i want my cards at x16 in sli.. if i want them in x16 on the rivbe then i need to order a quad semi parallel terminal and a new sli bridge i gues. *Evga dark will work with what i have*
Click to expand...

It's pretty debatable that it'll work properly with anything . . . .

Have you read the reviews and its BIOS issues?

The SR2 is about the only EVGA mobo worth having.

Darlene


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> There's 2 types of PLX chips. One that adds lanes (sort of), and another one that just helps manage them. The former is on any Z87 board that has more than 16 lanes. Also there's few 2011 boards that have it like the Asrock x79 Extreme 11.
> 
> Most boards have the 2nd PLX chip i mentioned, including the RIVE. Without it, every slot would have an exact amount of lanes it was capable of and there would be no veering away from that. On the RIVE it's located under that ROG Logo Heatsink
> 
> In other news, Newegg doesn't have a Preorder yet, but they finally have a page for the BE. If you click on the mobo section, it's one of the Promotions that get flipped through on the top of the screen. HERE's a link straight to the page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before anybody gets their hopes up, it's not an Order page. Just a promotion page. Still, it's the first acknowledgment of the BE anywhere on Newegg....


Still don't understand what you're saying.

here is a pic of the way x79 works:



no PLX mentioned

Also the heatsink off, only the chipset and vrms make contact:



Not sure what you mean, could you show me a pic of the plx chip on the board that actually says PLX?

I couldn't find the answer myself.

Thanks.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> There's 2 types of PLX chips. One that adds lanes (sort of), and another one that just helps manage them. The former is on any Z87 board that has more than 16 lanes. Also there's few 2011 boards that have it like the Asrock x79 Extreme 11.
> 
> Most boards have the 2nd PLX chip i mentioned, including the RIVE. Without it, every slot would have an exact amount of lanes it was capable of and there would be no veering away from that. On the RIVE it's located under that ROG Logo Heatsink
> 
> In other news, Newegg doesn't have a Preorder yet, but they finally have a page for the BE. If you click on the mobo section, it's one of the Promotions that get flipped through on the top of the screen. HERE's a link straight to the page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before anybody gets their hopes up, it's not an Order page. Just a promotion page. Still, it's the first acknowledgment of the BE anywhere on Newegg....
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't understand what you're saying.
> 
> here is a pic of the way x79 works:
> 
> 
> 
> no PLX mentioned
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Also the heatsink off, only the chipset and vrms make contact:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean, could you show me a pic of the plx chip on the board that actually says PLX?
> 
> I couldn't find the answer myself.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

Edit to correct error


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> Im using a 3-slot terminal on my gpu's and therefore the cards wont fit the rivbe, evga dark have 2x pci-e x16 in 3-slot spacing. I may not need the cards in x16 but i want them to.


Terminal's are 20$'s MAN!!!! Think before you go buy Classi's big evil brother with already failing bios rev's.

The PLX chip is likely betwewen the PCI-E slot's, not under the ROG logo. It's a common misconception with that board. Though, pretty much every board has PLX, just not the super epic PLXPEX 8747


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> To get quad X16, you have to multi plex the two 16 lane groups.


The RIVE doesn't do quad 16x, it does x16/x8/x8/x8, which is 40, the PLX chip on the RIVE allows the 16x lanes to run at 8x, otherwise they'd always be 16x

proof of RIVE 16x/8x/8x/8x

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_IV_EXTREME/#specifications

Edit: unless that's what you meant, it didn't read very well to me.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> To get quad X16, you have to multi plex the two 16 lane groups.
> 
> 
> 
> The RIVE doesn't do quad 16x, it does x16/x8/x8/x8, which is 40, the PLX chip on the RIVE allows the 16x lanes to run at 8x, otherwise they'd always be 16x
> 
> proof of RIVE 16x/8x/8x/8x
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_IV_EXTREME/#specifications
> 
> Edit: unless that's what you meant, it didn't read very well to me.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, sometimes I'm not very complete with explaqnations, it just distributes a 16 into multiple 8's.

From the BE manual, it has the same support as the vanilla RIVE.

Darlene


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The answer is right in your diagram . . .
> 
> 16 plus 16 plus 8 equals the 40 lanes of the X79 . .
> 
> To get quad X16, you have to multi *plex* the two 16 lane groups.


PCI-E scheme of RIV BE is this:
PCI-E 16x
Battery
PCI-E 8x hardwired
PCI-E 1x
PCI-E 16x
PCI-E 1x
PCI-E 8x hardwired

You can easily see these hardwired parts on images I posted. There is NO quad 16x on this board.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The answer is right in your diagram . . .
> 
> 16 plus 16 plus 8 equals the 40 lanes of the X79 . .
> 
> To get quad X16, you have to multi *plex* the two 16 lane groups.
> 
> 
> 
> PCI-E scheme of RIV BE is this:
> PCI-E 16x
> Battery
> PCI-E 8x hardwired
> PCI-E 1x
> PCI-E 16x
> PCI-E 1x
> PCI-E 8x hardwired
> 
> You can easily see these hardwired parts on images I posted. There is NO quad 16x on this board.
Click to expand...

Correct, edited the mistaken post . . . senior moment or something


----------



## 113802

Waiting for Newegg to carry the board. Noticed this yesterday: http://promotions.newegg.com/asus/13-5057/index.html?icid=215339

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Redshift 91

I LOLed when they called the Rampage IV Extreme a "non real product" when they meant the RIVE in black.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Makes sense now. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## tpi2007

I wouldn't buy this board, nor the X79-Deluxe, or any other board that has Wi-Fi and Bluetooth functionality hardwired with no way to mechanically turn it off.

It's a security risk that you can't avoid unless you desolder the thing from the motherboard.

Just an example published today: http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/10/meet-badbios-the-mysterious-mac-and-pc-malware-that-jumps-airgaps/

(has further links in the article that explains why this is a bad idea).

I hope this doesn't become a trend.


----------



## CallsignVega

Are you imply thing there is something out there that can activate the Wifi/Blutooth at the BIOS level, and then transfer malware Virus over it? Seems a bit far fetched. Especially the enabling a BIOS disabled component.


----------



## skupples

seems like it would be really easy to break the unit with out desoldering. Also. Would assume it can be disabled IN The bios. Its not perma on


----------



## LunaP

Ok this is odd I can no longer log into NCIX. I called and theyre closed. Tried to reset my pw and haven't received an email in over 2 hours. Anyone else able to login ?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> seems like it would be really easy to break the unit with out desoldering. Also. Would assume it can be disabled IN The bios. Its not perma on


If you read the article, ALL infections were handled by a USB drive. USB root drive infections have been known about forever. So imply that a virus can somehow externally access your disabled bluetooth/Wifi/microphone etc is misleading. It starts with a simple USB drive infection. And for the components to start talking over the air gap, both have to be infected with the USB drive first. Article tries to be a little sensationalist by glossing over the simple USB infection fact.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> If you read the article, ALL infections were handled by a USB drive. USB root drive infections have been known about forever. So imply that a virus can somehow externally access your disabled bluetooth/Wifi/microphone etc is misleading. It starts with a simple USB drive infection. And for the components to start talking over the air gap, both have to be infected with the USB drive first. Article tries to be a little sensationalist by glossing over the simple USB infection fact.


So basically any motherboard with USB is vulnerable is what you mean not just the deluxe and the RIVE lol


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Well in that case better not buy ANY mobo with USB

lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> So basically any motherboard with USB is vulnerable is what you mean not just the deluxe and the RIVE lol


Soo moral of thestory once again is never trust a lib and never buy a mono with USB ports... This is a home PC not an open access office system with multiple people sticking stuff in it.


----------



## BaldGuy

Look what I found:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132053&Tpk=rampage%20black%20edition

I can't find it on the desktop webpage, but on my Iphone it says the release date is 11/20/2013.


----------



## BaldGuy

Look what I found:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132053&Tpk=rampage%20black%20edition

I can't find it on the desktop webpage, but on my Iphone it says the release date is 11/20/2013.


----------



## Jack Mac

$500 lol


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Are you imply thing there is something out there that can activate the Wifi/Blutooth at the BIOS level, and then transfer malware Virus over it? Seems a bit far fetched. Especially the enabling a BIOS disabled component.


BIOS is just software and can easily be infected to override you disabling it. Not to mention that it's possible that the OS can also override that in certain circumstances. For example, I had Wake on LAN disabled in the BIOS, yet my rig would come back from sleep every 30 minutes, turns out I had to also disable the Intel Lan driver from listening to magic packets in the "Wake on LAN" settings tab, which means the OS / driver just bypasses whatever is set in the BIOS.

Also, there is a link in the article I mentioned that is relevant:

http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/06/spy-softwares-bluetooth-capabilty-allowed-stalk-of-iranian-victims/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> seems like it would be really easy to break the unit with out desoldering. Also. Would assume it can be disabled IN The bios. Its not perma on


The only way to be 100% sure is to have a mechanical switch. Everything else you just can't trust.

Software is software. Why do you think Microsoft eventually allowed the Xbox One to work with Kinect physically disconnected ? Do you think people would trust whatever setting in software would be safe ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> $500 lol


you must be new to the high and motherboard market and will likely end up being more like 550

Like I said. I don't care about the wifi this is for my home not a business. Its just as secure as any other consumer grade WiFi/hard wire.

also like I said before you can easily ripped off the case and destroy the wifi card. poor people putting this in their offices which I doubt there are many of its not so great


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldGuy*
> 
> Look what I found:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132053&Tpk=rampage%20black%20edition
> 
> I can't find it on the desktop webpage, but on my Iphone it says the release date is 11/20/2013.


Thank you!

Auto-notify - yep
$510.00 set aside - yep (well, after this week's direct deposit hits the bank tonight it will be).

"_on my Iphone it says the release date is 11/20/2013_"









I'm so hoping it won't be that long, but if so no biggie for me as I still have the cpu & ram to finish saving up for in any case. Unless something unforseen comes up I should have just about everything right around then.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you must be new to the high and motherboard market and will likely end up being more like 550
> 
> Like I said. I don't care about the wifi this is for my home not a business. Its just as secure as any other consumer grade WiFi/hard wire.


RIVE is ~$420 and the X79 Dark is $400, don't see why some black paint warrants ASUS an extra $100.


----------



## 6steven9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> RIVE is ~$420 and the X79 Dark is $400, don't see why some black paint warrants ASUS an extra $100.


Well i'm sure it's not the black paint but the APPL i mean ASUS logo that warrants it........


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> RIVE is ~$420 and the X79 Dark is $400, don't see why some black paint warrants ASUS an extra $100.


Thats ez. Then don't buy it. More for us. If u ask Asus they will tell you its because they spent 5x the man hours on it. New Simms vrm. Ivy e.. blah blah.


----------



## strong island 1

man the 20th sucks but at least we have a pretty solid release date now. There was a pre-order button but everytime I click on it I get an error message. That's why I didn't preorder from ncix. I always here stories about them charging for the product and then people still having to wait forever. If they already charged people and they don't get stock until the 20th that's not cool.


----------



## DBaer

The RIVBE is in fact now on New Egg for pre order with a release date of 11/20 at a price of $499USD


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> The RIVBE is in fact now on New Egg for pre order with a release date of 11/20 at a price of $499USD


Goood lord. This thing won't end up being here until December.

Anyone heard from the lying ass NCIX?


----------



## erayser

I'm kind of disappointed the release date is the 20th, but I'm still working on my acrylic tubing plumbing and case mod. Nice to see that evidence that Newegg will be carrying it. I didn't pre-order through ncix because I committed to purchase through Newegg... since they took back my RIVE and waived the restocking fee... so I can purchase the RIV BE in the future.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> The RIVBE is in fact now on New Egg for pre order with a release date of 11/20 at a price of $499USD


is the preorder button working for anyone else. I just get an error message.


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> is the preorder button working for anyone else. I just get an error message.


Not working for me .









I did add it to my auto-notification just to get on the list earlier this morning... even before BaldGuy posted the link.


----------



## DBaer

The pre order was working but now it is not. I suspect that they had more pre orders than they will be able to fill with the first shipment. There seems to be a huge level of anticipation for this board. I was in Micro Center the other day and I asked when they would be getting some. Of course they did not know but the two guys I asked both raised their eyebrows and commented in unison "I can't wait"!
I did download the manual from ASUS last night and started reading...........


----------



## RSharpe

I wonder when this board will finally be in stock and available for ordering. Probably a couple of months before Haswell-E is released.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> The RIVBE is in fact now on New Egg for pre order with a release date of 11/20 at a price of $499USD
> 
> 
> 
> Goood lord. This thing won't end up being here until December.
> 
> Anyone heard from the lying ass NCIX?
Click to expand...

I remember I think it was the titans where they charged a ton of people and they didn't get cards forever. I'm sure you guys are ok but for some reason I have a bad feeling in my head about them and preordering stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> The pre order was working but now it is not. I suspect that they had more pre orders than they will be able to fill with the first shipment. There seems to be a huge level of anticipation for this board. I was in Micro Center the other day and I asked when they would be getting some. Of course they did not know but the two guys I asked both raised their eyebrows and commented in unison "I can't wait"!
> I did download the manual from ASUS last night and started reading...........


that would suck if they already sold out preorders, I can't believe I missed it.


----------



## skupples

I was going to say this reminds me of my titans. Major success before they even launch.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Goood lord. This thing won't end up being here until December.
> 
> Anyone heard from the lying ass NCIX?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> BIOS is just software and can easily be infected to override you disabling it. Not to mention that it's possible that the OS can also override that in certain circumstances. For example, I had Wake on LAN disabled in the BIOS, yet my rig would come back from sleep every 30 minutes, turns out I had to also disable the Intel Lan driver from listening to magic packets in the "Wake on LAN" settings tab, which means the OS / driver just bypasses whatever is set in the BIOS.


I'm not seeing the argument vs the 2 boards in question here. What you're talking about is everyday security which includes vulnerabilities which exist in most software/hardware. The Wake on LAN feature for the bios is different from the Wake On LAN feature in Windows. For the bios this is simple so you can turn on your computer from a remote state. Windows is a separate issue. Any machine you buy is up to your to harden down or leave wide open.

Whether it's wifi on board or on an external USB, or an internal card it doesn't matter the fact is, if you're aware of the fact that security threats exist then you're aware how to mitigate t hem by using proper protocols. So again this goes against all boards not just the Deluxe/BE ( and many many other boards w/ built in wifi )

Also from your response it appears you fixed part of your issue, simple as that. I highly doubt half of the people here buying this board will be using it at work where there is public access to their machine via USB, they'll more than likely be using it in their homes. I'm sure you can make up a great scenario for this but it's a moot point as with most issues there is a counter-agent to mitigate most of the risks.

If this scares/worries you, I can easily google up ton's of other vulnerabilities that each individual software/hardware has that would probably make you never want to turn on your computer again.
Quote:


> Also, there is a link in the article I mentioned that is relevant:
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/06/spy-softwares-bluetooth-capabilty-allowed-stalk-of-iranian-victims/
> The only way to be 100% sure is to have a mechanical switch. Everything else you just can't trust.
> 
> Software is software. Why do you think Microsoft eventually allowed the Xbox One to work with Kinect physically disconnected ? Do you think people would trust whatever setting in software would be safe ?


I'm sensing high paranoia here. Is the NSA after you? Did you piss off 4chan? Proper system updates ( not all of them but ones that actually are vital to what you're actually running ) Virus updates, patching, and a lil system hardening go along way. If you're system is wide open, then really whats to blame? The hardware or the lazyness?

Moral of the story.


Don't stick everything you find in your computer to check it out

Don't visit shady sites

Don't be caught naked on the internet period.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Goood lord. This thing won't end up being here until December.
> 
> Anyone heard from the lying ass NCIX?


Oddly they're closed today, everywhere including canada (wasn't aware they celebrated halloween ....j/k) but today was supposed to be the initial heads up of how many they're preshipping. Funny...


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Oddly they're closed today, everywhere including canada (wasn't aware they celebrated halloween ....j/k) but today was supposed to be the initial heads up of how many they're preshipping.


That gave you scare right? Perhaps they celebrate.


----------



## skupples

I'm going to assume with the new release date that as if I was just pulling a number out of their ass with the October 29th date damn near a month delay please they knew it take this long the whole time and are just trying two Appease the masses

they would do this to keep the wishy washy people on the chain preventing them from spending their money elsewhere. As usual just my 14 cents
time to get back to work I'm texting and driving


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> The pre order was working but now it is not. I suspect that they had more pre orders than they will be able to fill with the first shipment. There seems to be a huge level of anticipation for this board. I was in Micro Center the other day and I asked when they would be getting some. Of course they did not know but the two guys I asked both raised their eyebrows and commented in unison "I can't wait"!
> I did download the manual from ASUS last night and started reading...........


That's strange. Pre-orders was filled fast then. I've been refreshing all morning. I refreshed ... it wasn't there, then I refreshed minutes later... and it was there. I clicked the pre-order button, and got the same message I've been getting all morning.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> - snip -


Paranoia ? Did you even take the time to read the article in the link ? Or are you going to deny those things that security firms such as Kaspersky and Symantec confirmed exist ? Have you read the news that come out every day lately ? Do you remember when Google drove around the world taking pictures and... completely unrelated sniffed Wi-Fi networks as it passed by ?

I'm talking about having more control to exactly be able to mitigate or prevent attack vectors that you and I talk of. You can't deny that having a mechanical switch over a software switch is more secure, because that is a fact. Malware can't turn on a mechanical switch. And given that wireless is such a desirable thing to have, it's just too easy to have consumers not even think about the security implications of such relaxed implementations.

The industry is filled with bad examples of relaxed implementations. Look at webcams - in most cases the light that tells the user it's turned on is controlled by software instead of being hard-wired. They don't bundle a lens cover either, which is especially important in laptops where you can't just unplug it from the USB port. No way to switch off the microphone either. I still remember that a few years ago some laptops used to have a mechanical switch to turn on Wi-Fi. Now it's a soft switch with - wait for it - a software controlled light. Again, Wi-Fi may be on but the light may be telling the user it's off - I've experienced this when I installed Lubuntu on my Netbook - Wi-Fi works great, except it proved to me that this light can't be trusted either.


----------



## skupples

I'll be lucky to have this done by next year at this rate. Maxwell will launch beforwnthiw board. So will haswell-e.

I fully agree with you about the hardware switch this is just another piece of the NSA puzzle they won't rest until they can monitor every last thing we do until we do something about it we have breached the topic of this thread does should move on. Like who the hell actually want wifi on and Susie sport who gave asUs the idea that it was a good idea.


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> I wonder when this board will finally be in stock and available for ordering. Probably a couple of months before Haswell-E is released.


I am not really that interested in Haswell e, I am not turned on my embedded graphics and I will want 8 cores for my next build after this one. Also, just as the Mobo Etc for the 4900 series has taken a few months so will the Haswell e parts. I will betcha that you will not be building Haswell e DIY's in 2014.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'll be lucky to have this done by next year at this rate. Maxwell will launch beforwnthiw board. So will haswell-e.






Enjoy.

Is it stage two or three?


----------



## 6steven9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Is it stage two or three?


LOL this video was just shown in my nursing class this morning LOL small world


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> - snipped -.


I'm not denying anything, I agree with hardware switches as well, I just think its silly just because of specific attributes to completely shun something off as unusable and a 100% security threat.

My entire job is based on security, so I'm well aware of the failures that exist in today's hardware and the poor choices many companies make for the average consumer. The point is its there if you want to use it or not. I'm fully aware of many of the threats that exist, I'm not trying to turn this into a debate, I'm just stating that there is no reason for people to NOT get something just because it has something that may be viable. If you're buying this board for work then there may be something wrong w/ you unless you're in an industry that requires something at which of this caliber it'd be better to get a server board.

Take wireless a step further and almost all commercial routers have WPS on them, in which regardless of disabling it you can still put it. Heck I guarantee (and have tested this myself for lulz) that I could go into most neighborhoods and load up my linux box and easily brute force into most routers within minutes. Reaver is a great tool for this, but I digress, I just get bothered when people see something and think because security flaws exist that there is NO reason to get the product and it should be exiled. Proper care and tweaking can harden down any box, though to end this nothing is 100% secure, regardless unless it's off and unplugged, and even then it can still be physically unsecure.

Any further responses feel free to PM me as to not derail the thread further. My apologies if I came off harsh, I just don't believe things should be negated based upon articles people find one specific attributes. Wireless aside I believe this is an amazing board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'll be lucky to have this done by next year at this rate. Maxwell will launch beforwnthiw board. So will haswell-e.
> 
> I fully agree with you about the hardware switch this is just another piece of the NSA puzzle they won't rest until they can monitor every last thing we do until we do something about it we have breached the topic of this thread does should move on. Like who the hell actually want wifi on and Susie sport who gave asUs the idea that it was a good idea.


Completely agree, do you remember back in the older days when we all had to use dip switches to set our CPU/Mem timings? Lol

I'm probably one of the few here that actually don't mind AC wireless, as the speeds are nearly the same as if I'm physically plugged in. Of course that's mainly because I just don't want to have a cable running from one room to another atm lol, until I unload my book shelf and move it to mark where my wall jack is (which would take a while)

BACK ON TOPIC

As for NCIX...blah, called all the numbers, sent an email etc. If they're honestly just playing games then this would explain why I've never heard of them to begin w/ Seems NewEgg really wasn't in the know because there was nothing to know at the time due to Asus not knowing themselves lol. Who's to say that the Nov date won't get pushed either. Either way gives me more time to get things together, just need to decide on my case SIZE and then jump over to the WC/CL thread for some final input on rads, as far as fittings/tubing goes I know what I"ll be getting, pump wise still looking as I want something that stands out for my theme <3


----------



## Arm3nian

NCIX: We haven't actually received the motherboard at our suppliers location yet. We have been trying to contact our suppliers for further information for the pre-orders, but are unable to reach them at this time. Once everything comes together I will contact you with updates. Thank you very much for your patience. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Raghar

Being supplier like NCIX is a stressful job. Fans are hammering phone so often they don't have even time to send theirs order. :spits tongue at NCIX and waits for his MB carried on sleds:


----------



## LunaP

How are you guys getting ahold of them, when I call it says they're closed lol.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Is it stage two or three?


It's the stage where I unlock the safe, drive over to the repair shop that has my car, and show them what it means to be American.

Oh, you were talking about the motherboard? Stage over 9000.

As to the wireless, This computer is the only one hard wired to the web. Everything else in my house is either wireless, or D-linked through power socket's. Pretty nice contraption really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> How are you guys getting ahold of them, when I call it says they're closed lol.


sounds like he emailed them, and some one is working from home.


----------



## LunaP

Ugh n/m
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCIX*
> 
> I am sorry for the confusion, there were no guarantee on stock allocation for sku 90951 ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition EATX LGA2011 X79 DDR3 SATA3 USB3.0 4PCI-E16 SLI/CROSSFIREX Motherboard. Where someone might have told you we were might be allocated (15) from our supplier on this first shipment, but this number was no confirmed. As of this morning our supplier has not received any shipment; therefore, no orders were processed for shipping. In regards to your order, this was a PayPal payment; therefore, the funds was send to us via PayPal thus an invoice was created. Please note other credit orders have not been invoiced yet (with the exception of the first 5 orders).
> 
> As it currently stands you are number (15) on the preorder list; however, as stated in this email those numbers were not confirmed in addition our supplier has not check in this shipment. If you like we can do one of the following: 1) wait till we have the final count and if we were allocated 15 then your order will be fill in this first shipment, but only we the final number was 15, 2) we can switch out your order to something else we have in stock all we need is the alternative sku, 3) cancel and refund your order. Please let us know what you would like us to do.
> 
> Thank you for choosing NCIX US and if there's anything else I can help you with please let me know.
> 
> Best Regards,
> ==================================
> Richard W
> Customer Care Representative
> www.US.NCIX.com
> Great Technology, Selection & Service


Highly doubtful that's his real name.


----------



## Arm3nian

I hope there will be waterblocks on release day.


----------



## BaldGuy

A bit of good news. Newegg's release date on both the regular webpage and the mobile webpage has been updated to 11/15/2013. So I guess they got some more information in after the 11-20-13 posting.


----------



## skupples

Seem's newegg isn't even taking pre-order's, or if they were they quickly reached w/e they judge as the limit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I hope there will be waterblocks on release day.


don't hold your breath.

Sigh, this is some ol' bull poopy. NewEgg now has a release date, but it seems NCIX is still in the dark. Not really sure what to do @ this point... Seem's as though i'm screwed either way. Can't jump on newegg pre-order, & i'm sure as hell not canceling my ncix pre-order if that's the case.


----------



## Arm3nian

I emailed ncix and found out that I'm 13th on the preorder list









The rep said they are still waiting to see how many they are going to get.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I emailed ncix and found out that I'm 13th on the preorder list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rep said they are still waiting to see how many they are going to get.


What day did you order?


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I'm not denying anything, I agree with hardware switches as well, I just think its silly just because of specific attributes to completely shun something off as unusable and a 100% security threat.
> 
> My entire job is based on security, so I'm well aware of the failures that exist in today's hardware and the poor choices many companies make for the average consumer. The point is its there if you want to use it or not. I'm fully aware of many of the threats that exist, I'm not trying to turn this into a debate, I'm just stating that there is no reason for people to NOT get something just because it has something that may be viable. If you're buying this board for work then there may be something wrong w/ you unless you're in an industry that requires something at which of this caliber it'd be better to get a server board.
> 
> Take wireless a step further and almost all commercial routers have WPS on them, in which regardless of disabling it you can still put it. Heck I guarantee (and have tested this myself for lulz) that I could go into most neighborhoods and load up my linux box and easily brute force into most routers within minutes. Reaver is a great tool for this, but I digress, I just get bothered when people see something and think because security flaws exist that there is NO reason to get the product and it should be exiled. Proper care and tweaking can harden down any box, though to end this nothing is 100% secure, regardless unless it's off and unplugged, and even then it can still be physically unsecure.
> 
> Any further responses feel free to PM me as to not derail the thread further. My apologies if I came off harsh, I just don't believe things should be negated based upon articles people find one specific attributes. Wireless aside I believe this is an amazing board.


I have no idea why you think this is off-topic, I'm discussing a feature of this motherboard (this is in fact one of the few new things that distinguishes this motherboard from the other X79 models in Asus' lineup) and why I wouldn't buy it and why I hope this doesn't become the norm.

You seem to add quite a bit of relativism to your post, you admit the solution I propose actually does what I'm saying it does, yet you then shift the burden of keeping things safe to the end-user, forgetting that this level of safety (a mechanical switch) is both simple and effective to implement - *on the developers' side*. It seems to me you are too eager to excuse the developer and put the burden on the consumer. The truth is, you can go to great lengths to disable Wi-Fi in the device manager and then disable it in the BIOS, when a mechanical switch would basically solve the problem in a much more effective way, much more than a consumer can possibly do by flicking some software switches. It's also odd that you are willing to excuse such lack of consideration just because people will be using this at home. This isn't expensive rocket science (though this motherboard certainly is expensive!), it's a simple mechanical switch.

I'm not even advocating having it bundled separately as a PCIe card like they used to, a mechanical switch would be enough. So, as you see, I'm not against the board itself, nor even the inclusion of Wi-Fi, even though I find it highly debatable anyone with a high-end X79 system would use it. You seem to think that the burden of proper care lies with the consumer, and I disagree with that because it's a fact that the mere act of putting a mechanical switch is simple and goes where no measure the consumer can adopt will achieve the same effect.

And yes, I also find it very lacking that most routers don't have a mechanical switch to turn off Wi-Fi. Wi-Fi in itself is a security liability, an always on sitting duck at the mercy of whoever decides to take chances with all the time needed, so why have it turned on when it's not being used ? If you are using the Ethernet ports and some routers even provide for VOIP phone lines, turning off the router is not an option. Having to go into a wired connection to turn it off and on is also time consuming (you can turn if off from a mobile device, but then you can't turn it back on, so you always need an Ethernet connection to do that).


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldGuy*
> 
> A bit of good news. Newegg's release date on both the regular webpage and the mobile webpage has been updated to 11/15/2013. So I guess they got some more information in after the 11-20-13 posting.


They probably looked at Asus forums and found Raja estimation. Well they should know how long it often takes to get the board after release.

BTW when they had X79-DELUXE in stock for the first time? (not as preorder)


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> What day did you order?


27th at 7:35pm pacific time. Had to check paypal, for some reason I can't login into ncix.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Taipei, Taiwan (31st October, 2013) - ASUS Republic of Gamers (ROG) today announced Rampage IV Black Edition, an E-ATX gaming motherboard designed to unleash the full power of Intel® LGA 2011 CoreTM i7 (Ivy Bridge-E) processors.


http://hexus.net/tech/items/mainboard/61897-asus-republic-gamers-launches-rampage-iv-black-edition-motherboard/

Well, it's nice they announced it after few people preordered it already.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> 27th at 7:35pm pacific time. Had to check paypal, for some reason I can't login into ncix.


Hrrmm, I placed my order on the 25'th, wonder where that put's me in line...

I wish they would of done the same thing with BE that they did with the Maximus series, making the wifi card an option to install. Mine still sit's in the box sealed in it's plastic.

*btw, I just got a payment processing update. w/o any note about canceling or the like. The money has also been removed from my bank account.*


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hrrmm, I placed my order on the 25'th, wonder where that put's me in line...
> 
> I wish they would of done the same thing with BE that they did with the Maximus series, making the wifi card an option to install. Mine still sit's in the box sealed in it's plastic.


The wifi is just something they could have left out and cut down on the cost. What enthusiast uses wifi... and ac isn't properly implemented yet in the routers. I have a 200mb connection at home and basically need to use wired to get it. The max link speed I get on wireless devices is lower than my bandwidth.


----------



## LunaP

Well for anyone interested you can download website watcher ( an alternative to linux scripting ) here. http://aignes.net/download.htm

30 day free trial so that's more than enough. Click add a new link. Pop in the New Egg URL. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132053



Afterwards go into the properties for it and set the time to say 1 minute or however often, though i'd suggest 1-5 minutes depending on how fast it times out, it will monitor for changes to the page.



Afterwards go into the system preferences and setup your email server information if you wanna have it email and or send an SMS alert. Then afterwards you can edit the properties of your watch item and set it to send you an SMS alert/Email upon a noticed change.



Hope this helps, I'm testing it now.

**Edit **

Forgot to mention go into the properties of your new setup link and enable IE emulation like here, since newegg uses java to update.


----------



## kpoeticg

NCIX isn't gonna magically have the board b4 it's released. They assumed the rls date based on rumors just like we did. We all shoulda known when Newegg knew nothing about it.

As far bluetooth and wifi.
First of all the original RIVE had Bluetooth. So if you have a problem with that then you shouldn't be in this thread in the first place. 2nd of all the issue here is the *$A, not the motherboard. If that's how you feel than i hope you also don't own a phone or have a home address. Or do you not watch the news? If you're really that paranoid then you shouldn't even be talking about this unless you're secured behind TOR -> VPN --> OCN. Not buying a board because it has wifi or BT is ridiculoous. Hacking BT with current tech pretty much involves just being able to tell that there is a BT device active near you. As far as i know, nobody's been able to get around the fact that the link has to be confirmed on both sides of the connection. And the *$A can do whatever they damn well please. Yes they have introduced backdoors into damn near everything, including windows and LINUX. But this isn't a security thread. This is a RIVE BE thread.

So....


----------



## skupples

]
hmm, only took them 6 day's to update this... Probably means nothing, though they did remove funds.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> ]
> hmm, only took them 6 day's to update this... Probably means nothing, though they did remove funds.


Got you on lock down they did~


----------



## kpoeticg

HAHAHAH. Skupples man, I hope i'm wrong about the preorder thing. But I really think NCIX was guessing about the whole thing


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> *btw, I just got a payment processing update. w/o any note about canceling or the like. The money has also been removed from my bank account.*


This means they just confirmed things with supplier, and one MB is on your way.

I had the same thing with RAM. I was wondering if they would still have it in store, or would I need to find another compatible sticks, then suddenly I received e-mail, your order has been send your way. One of few sticks that were still on sale. Actually they always have insane speeds in one day it arrived by train from Germany into country, then stood over weekend in depot, and I received it by UPC in Monday. I always imagined there a few employers who don't have what to do, then "someone ordered something, lets do it to escape boredoom." then they returns to playing computer games and other stuff.

Of course, getting stuff from Germany means you must store ALL papers ESPECIALLY richtung, because you might be able to negotiate stuff with Bavorians, but what would you do when you'd talk with person from Saxony?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> HAHAHAH. Skupples man, I hope i'm wrong about the preorder thing. But Ii really think NCIX was guessing about the whole thing


Update I just got a new Invoice from NCIX in my email. Last one I got was 3 days ago, curious if this means anything or not? Anyone else just get another?

Update they responded they just got their confirmations on their fulfillment for orders ~

Trying to confirm on how many.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Update I just got a new Invoice from NCIX in my email. Last one I got was 3 days ago, curious if this means anything or not? Anyone else just get another?


Who know's... NCIX's own policy say's billing will not happen until conformation of the product... Oh hell, I can't find the actual wording now..

It probably just mean's NCIX is trying to protect it's wallet now that NewEgg has updated it's standing with the board. They are trying to prevent people jumping ship.















n' stuff.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> As far bluetooth and wifi.
> First of all the original RIVE had Bluetooth. So if you have a problem with that then you shouldn't be in this thread in the first place.


What kind of flawed logic are you using ? So, just because the RIVE has Bluetooth I can't come into this thread to criticize this board ? Huh ? I'll say the same thing about the RIVE. Do you see me using a RIVE ?

As to the rest of your argument, my principle is having proper security, it doesn't matter where the attack vector comes from.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah the timing just coincides kinda perfectly with everything. I'd imagine they'll at least email you a tracking number when it actually ships.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Who know's... NCIX's own policy say's billing will not happen until conformation of the product... Oh hell, I can't find the actual wording now..
> 
> It probably just mean's NCIX is trying to protect it's wallet now that NewEgg has updated it's standing with the board. They are trying to prevent people jumping ship.


That's defeatism man. You should say: This means someone would send me a board, and while it will not arrive tomorrow, there would be travel time, at Wednesday I might be happy.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Dated Oct 31, 2013 at 01:17 PM reply from Ncix Support
> 
> Hello Robert,
> We just received confirmation from the suppliers that we will be getting enough units to fill the orders. However the ETA of October 31st has yet been fulfilled. We are waiting on a confirmation from the suppliers for a new ETA. Once we find out we will let you know, Thank you for your patience.


lol, considering it's almost the end of business today (oct 31) that makes plenty of sense!


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, you can expect order to be fulfilled in a cpl weeks. And they processed your payment just in time too. Kinda ****ed up


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah, you can expect order to be fulfilled in a cpl weeks. And they processed your payment just in time too. Kinda ****ed up


Mhmm... Well, I doubt it will be any later than NewEgg's date. Sounds like we will have a definitive answer with in the next 3-5 days. supplier waiting game @ this point. @least NCIX is updating quickly.


----------



## kpoeticg

I don't thik it'll be later than Newegg. I think it'll be around the same time. Just seems like when they were "Talking to their supplier" what they were really doing was Googling rumors about the RIVE BE rls date. =P


----------



## LunaP

Lol I love how the rep continues to disregard the questions I'm asking and keep telling me that my option is to cancel my order. He's saying this happens often as far as delayed shipments which I get. What doesn't make sense is that he stated that their orders WERE confirmed to be fulfilled by having enough for the amount of preorders, though they have no idea of shipment or when. He's saying hopefully sometime next week.

Starting to heavily agree w/ kpoeticg








But then again there's always hope so whichever I guess lol.

Off topic anyone recommend any good modding companies for custom part requests?


----------



## DBaer

A good video on the RIVBE
http://bit.ly/Rampage4BE
The only bad news is a really short OC panel cable


----------



## kpoeticg

Is that the TTL Unboxing? I'm just asking cuz you said the short cable

LunaP, depends what exactly you mean by custom modded. Different places do different things. For instance I'm pretty sure PerformancePCs offers a Laser Cutting service now


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Is that the TTL Unboxing? I'm just asking cuz you said the short cable
> 
> LunaP, depends what exactly you mean by custom modded. Different places do different things. For instance I'm pretty sure PerformancePCs offers a Laser Cutting service now


Ah didn't know my apologies, mostly looking to get a chrome finish on a case labs case + a full clear window ( i.e XXXL vs XXL ) lol

Lemme find a pic of it.

Here, found it last night, its from "Unrivaled"'s build.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I want to get a window like that for the theme I"ll be doing. His build inspired me , and was the home run hitter for wanting to get the case now.


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Is that the TTL Unboxing? I'm just asking cuz you said the short cable
> 
> LunaP, depends what exactly you mean by custom modded. Different places do different things. For instance I'm pretty sure PerformancePCs offers a Laser Cutting service now


It was kind of an unboxing and preliminary review. It was extremely complimentary on the board and its design but he really dissed the short cable as it apparently makes it impossible to hide the cable at all. He is asking ASUS to offer an optional or separate buy extension.
If that is the case we can always do the cut and solder deal, no real biggie unless there are some impedance issues with different length wires, not likely however.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I don't thik it'll be later than Newegg. I think it'll be around the same time. Just seems like when they were "Talking to their supplier" what they were really doing was Googling rumors about the RIVE BE rls date. =P


I would have to agree with this to some extent just based on some of the comments they have dropped in out interactions. Like not quoting them on forums n such. I have no plans on using the oc panel. Just a dynatron mod with the 1366 bracket.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well, CL would probly fab a custom window for it. As far as chrome, you could get one of the Alsa Killer Chrome Kits. I'm probly gonna use some Alsa Paint for my rig. Home depot sells their chrome kit i think

http://www.alsacorp.com/products/killercans/kc/killerchrome.htm


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well, CL would probly fab a custom window for it. As far as chrome, you could get one of the Alsa Killer Chrome Kits. I'm probly gonna use some Alsa Paint for my rig. Home depot sells their chrome kit i think
> 
> http://www.alsacorp.com/products/killercans/kc/killerchrome.htm


I asked they said they don't, + they're swamped w/ other things atm so won't be doing any custom work for a loooooong time. I'll check out the chrome kit though.


----------



## skupples

you know I had no idea how much our little niche hobby was expanding until I started noticing all the common stuff That use to show up caked in dust now perma sold out everywhere. Like alphacool rads


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I asked they said they don't, + they're swamped w/ other things atm so won't be doing any custom work for a loooooong time. I'll check out the chrome kit though.


FrozenCPU does custom windows i think. They also just started selling CL cases. PPCs might do them as well. Making windows is pretty easy to do though. Check out MNPCTech and look in the tutorials section. They probly do custom windows there too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you know I had no idea how much our little niche hobby was expanding until I started noticing all the common stuff That use to show up caked in dust now perma sold out everywhere. Like alphacool rads


Yeah, ST30's have been sold out for a while now. Is that what you were looking for?


----------



## kidcapp

The board is available for preorder on Newegg now.


----------



## erayser

Finally... Just pre-ordered mine on Newegg...


----------



## bwana

and the official ASUS support website is up as well. Half the manual is about the bios!


----------



## degenn

Man, you guys crack me up. Asus must be loving this thread.....


----------



## skupples

so many things I was looking for or sold out pretty much everywhere. Things that used to be caked in dust when you would get them. Anyways Newegg and NCIX normally have the exact same suppliers. Hell I'd even heard stories about NCIX getting stuff from newegg on the lower end of the market. Grats to those of you who pre-ordered on Newegg I bet I'll have my board before you. I'm just kidding will most likely all have them the exact same time excluding those of us who did not pay for overnight shipping like myself


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> so many things I was looking for or sold out pretty much everywhere. Things that used to be caked in dust when you would get them. Anyways Newegg and NCIX normally have the exact same suppliers. Hell I'd even heard stories about NCIX getting stuff from newegg on the lower end of the market. Grats to those of you who pre-ordered on Newegg I bet I'll have my board before you. I'm just kidding will most likely all have them the exact same time excluding those of us who did not pay for overnight shipping like myself


Secretly wishes to have them before everyone else.


----------



## LunaP

Tempted to order one from NewEgg to see which I get first lol.


----------



## LunaP

Duplicate post -delete please-


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Tempted to order one from NewEgg to see which I get first lol.


We are either going to get it before those who ordered on Newegg or at the same time.

Unless NCIX screws us over of course and ends up charging $600+ for a December delivery.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> We are either going to get it before those who ordered on Newegg or at the same time.


What throws me off a bit is the last thing I got from the rep before tossing him back into a bottomless pit, was that they have enough to fulfill all 15 orders+ but the shipping date was missed.

Instead of saying they'll ship tomorrow he wasn't sure when they would. Which completely negates his response of "The supplier has responded and they have enough units to fulfill the orders, we'll work from top down "

Hoping that means that shipment will begin tomorrow and not that they feel it will be fair to make the world wait vs the pre shipment of first come first serve lol.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> What throws me off a bit is the last thing I got from the rep before tossing him back into a bottomless pit, was that they have enough to fulfill all 15 orders+ but the shipping date was missed.
> 
> Instead of saying they'll ship tomorrow he wasn't sure when they would. Which completely negates his response of "The supplier has responded and they have enough units to fulfill the orders, we'll work from top down "
> 
> Hoping that means that shipment will begin tomorrow and not that they feel it will be fair to make the world wait vs the pre shipment of first come first serve lol.


According to my rep they haven't heard from ASUS. I don't think anyone over there knows what's going on lol.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> According to my rep they haven't heard from ASUS. I don't think anyone over there knows what's going on lol.


jesus.... and the odd part was I got a new invoice, (earlier than this ) which started the whole fiasco of questioning, and he's like YEAH we finally got our response....

fffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> jesus.... and the odd part was I got a new invoice, (earlier than this ) which started the whole fiasco of questioning, and he's like YEAH we finally got our response....
> 
> fffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


I got an invoice also.

Update: Now it says ordered processed for me.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I got an invoice also.
> 
> Update: Now it says ordered processed for me.


This is my 2nd invoice, as for your account I had the same issue this morning via my phone. Then got to work and was able to log in fine. Try a diff browser, somethings definitely up w/ their system and I agree on the pw reset part.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> This is my 2nd invoice, as for your account I had the same issue this morning via my phone. Then got to work and was able to log in fine. Try a diff browser, somethings definitely up w/ their system and I agree on the pw reset part.


What was the difference between invoices? And yeah I logged in, some reason logging into the canada version doesn't work. Neither does their pw recovery.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> A good video on the RIVBE
> http://bit.ly/Rampage4BE


This page was up from 21.9.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwana*
> 
> and the official ASUS support website is up as well. Half the manual is about the bios!


That's support page, it was up at Friday.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> We are either going to get it before those who ordered on Newegg or at the same time.
> NunUnless NCIX screws us over of course and ends up charging $600+ for a December delivery.


The way I understand it... They have enough to fulfill pre orders but need permission to do so from asus... I guess. .. Or something.... They obviously can't play us for every if I have no conformation by Nov 7th I'll be spam reloading / pre order from failegg


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The way I understand it... They have enough to fulfill pre orders but need permission to do so from asus... I guess. .. Or something.... They obviously can't play us for every if I have no conformation by Nov 7th I'll be spam reloading / pre order from failegg


Idk maybe, this is what I got: "We are still waiting on the final confirmation from our supplier on how many we are getting, and when we are getting them." No idea what that means lol.

I don't want to buy a motherboard from newegg tbh, bad experiences.


----------



## strong island 1

finally preordered mine from newegg. they don't charge you until it becomes a sales order and they have the product which is nice because canceling is easy. I have also had bad experiences buying motherboards from newegg but i want this board so badly. I am staring at a ruined asus maximus impact because I returned it to them in perfect condition and they rejected the RMA and sent it back with like a dozen bent pins. I took it out of a perfectly working system and didn't bend any of the pins in the process. If I would have kept it I would still have a perfect board. It drives me crazy but they wont do anything saying I did it. I wish I didn't have to order from them.

Also did anyone else notice the date is now changed to Nov. 15th. for shipping on newegg.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> finally preordered mine from newegg. they don't charge you until it becomes a sales order and they have the product which is nice because canceling is easy. I have also had bad experiences buying motherboards from newegg but i want this board so badly. I am staring at a ruined asus maximus impact because I returned it to them in perfect condition and they rejected the RMA and sent it back with like a dozen bent pins. I took it out of a perfectly working system and didn't bend any of the pins in the process. If I would have kept it I would still have a perfect board. It drives me crazy but they wont do anything saying I did it. I wish I didn't have to order from them.
> 
> Also did anyone else notice the date is now changed to Nov. 15th. for shipping on newegg.


Yeah I would probably preorder from newegg also if you didn't get in that 14/15 list. No one even knows when NCIX is going to have them.

I'm fed up with customer service in general. I sent newegg some trident x memory because it wasn't running properly and they rejected the RMA and sent it back with all 4 sticks completely broken. EVGA wanted $950 to REPAIR my GTX 690, what an insult. I could have bought a new one for cheaper than that.


----------



## Cool Mike

I just pre-ordered from Newegg. A few hours earlier I could not, said they were sold out. Very happy, the EGG will not jerk me around

Don't mind waiting two weeks. (Maybe Earlier) I also lucked out and was able to grab a second 280x Toxic.

I knew they would carry the black edition.







Very Happy


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> I just got off the phone with a newegg rep. about this boards availability and they said that their listing for this board has not even been fully set up properly yet. The reason why clicking pre-order says that they have insufficient stock is because they don't have the board in yet. She also said that the "auto-notify" button on the listing is not supposed to be there and they'll have it fixed soon.
> 
> The rep told me that they hope to get the shipment in tomorrow from several vendors and she said they are anticipating around 300 units for pre-order. SO, if they get them tommorow, then the pre-order option should be updated by then and we can all be happy campers.
> 
> Release date is still a few weeks away but at least you know Newegg will have some freakin availability.
> 
> Hope that clears some things up for you all.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention that the Rep I spoke with said that so far they have not taken any pre-orders for the board yet despite the fact that some users have stated that the pre-order option worked for them so, we'll all be camping on the listing site till some time tommorrow.


This is what Wyatt Wallen said about new egg on Asus board.


----------



## skupples

Hmmm I may have to drop a slip on Newegg just to watch for it. I don't believe ncix would have them any later than the egg. I also have extreme Newegg horror stories that make me never want to buy a board from them again. This is why I got the shipping insurance from ncix. If ncix doesn't have a date by monday they will likely lose all pre-orderes to Newegg. I'm also convinced they are watching this thread.


----------



## Dantrax

I just pre-ordered a black edition from the egg. $499.99 + 8.50 shipping. They also have XFX R9-290x cards in stock for $579.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ thanks









Release Date: 11/15/2013.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hmmm I may have to drop a slip on Newegg just to watch for it. I don't believe ncix would have them any later than the egg. I also have extreme Newegg horror stories that make me never want to buy a board from them again. This is why I got the shipping insurance from ncix. If ncix doesn't have a date by monday they will likely lose all pre-orderes to Newegg. I'm also convinced they are watching this thread.


My first two motherboards from them didn't work with dual channel ram. My third couldn't overclock. It was almost like they stripped parts out of them. Crazy...


----------



## kpoeticg

w000000000t


----------



## Cool Mike

Preorder at Newegg is definitely working. It is in my order history with a preorder number.
I also did overnight, got to have it........


----------



## coolhandluke41

Estimated Shipping Date: Nov 2, 2013


----------



## Cool Mike

November 2nd is a Saturday


----------



## saer

Where did you guys get November 2nd from ?


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dantrax*
> 
> I just pre-ordered a black edition from the egg. $499.99 + 8.50 shipping. They also have XFX R9-290x cards in stock for $579.


Thanks for the heads up. I still need to order 2 more 290x's for Trifire. I was hoping to hold out for the non-BF4 versions, but I'm not sure I feel like waiting.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Here's hoping they release a Gene Black. Would be perfect for me.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah they've had the XFX's on Amazon everytime i check. No1 wants em =P
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Here's hoping they release a Gene Black. Would be perfect for me.


They won't.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah they've had the XFX's on Amazon everytime i check. No1 wants em =P


----------



## kpoeticg

Lol for real, when i checked last night there was a Sapphire for sale for like $899.99 and an XFX for the Newegg Preorder Price

I'm planning on 2 290x's in my build. I haven't got one yet and i've already passed on the XFX's a few times.


----------



## CallsignVega

All you guys ordering this board are you going with SB-E or IB-E? I really want this board but IB-E seems to be a real stinker for overclocking. Motivation to just transplant my 3960X from my RIVE to the RIVEBE is diminished.


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm going IB-E. But i don't know if i'd make the upgrade if i already had a 3930k or 3960/70x. The upgrade benefits aren't that much from SB-E. Just my personal opinion maybe...

Luckily it was an easy choice for me


----------



## DBaer

Easy choice for me. I am still running my i7 920 so it will be IB-E. If I already had a SB-E I think I would wait for the next gen.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Lol for real, when i checked last night there was a Sapphire for sale for like $899.99 and an XFX for the Newegg Preorder Price
> 
> I'm planning on 2 290x's in my build. I haven't got one yet and i've already passed on the XFX's a few times.


Just watch newegg once in a while, they restock almost everyday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> All you guys ordering this board are you going with SB-E or IB-E? I really want this board but IB-E seems to be a real stinker for overclocking. Motivation to just transplant my 3960X from my RIVE to the RIVEBE is diminished.


IVY-E is a good clocker, if it wasn't SB-E would still be holding the records. On water and air, that might be a different story, but that is what the RIVBE is for







.

No real point in upgrading from SB-E to IVY-E for normal use, maybe if RIVBE proves good, but for new x79/2011 users like me, the choice is obvious.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> All you guys ordering this board are you going with SB-E or IB-E? I really want this board but IB-E seems to be a real stinker for overclocking. Motivation to just transplant my 3960X from my RIVE to the RIVEBE is diminished.


I'll be socketing a 3930k until some one else prove's this is IB-E's master piece... Though, if I end up having memory clocking issues w/ iB-e i'll be cashing in my oc warranty, selling the brand new one, & grabbing 4930k.

That is, if NCIX get's me the board before haswell-e drops.






























In all seriousness though, even with how much I distrust NewEgg's motherboard practices, i'll likely drop my pre-order on tuesday if I don't have a date by then.


----------



## LunaP

Blah I think I'll just pre order from NewEgg as well, that way I don't have to worry about it, as for the left over one, can always toss it up on ebay for 2500$ <3


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Blah I think I'll just pre order from NewEgg as well, that way I don't have to worry about it, as for the left over one, can always toss it up on ebay for 2500$ <3


I'm gonna wait a couple of days to see what happens on ncix lol. Funny thing is, the boards actually sold for those ridiculous prices. I can probably sell a water bottle on ebay for a grand if I find the right buyer.


----------



## degenn

What's the story on the inclusion or omission of Assassin's Creed 4 with these? Any of you pre-order guys see any mention of AC4 being bundled along with it in your carts?


----------



## kpoeticg

No but the Newegg Promo page for the BE shows that it comes with AC4. TTL's unboxing showed the code came with the box.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> In all seriousness though, even with how much I distrust NewEgg's motherboard practices, i'll likely drop my pre-order on tuesday if I don't have a date by then.


What's not good about Newegg's mobo policy?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> What's the story on the inclusion or omission of Assassin's Creed 4 with these? Any of you pre-order guys see any mention of AC4 being bundled along with it in your carts?


Seem's the packaging is ac4 themed, like MVF n the like
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> No but the Newegg Promo page for the BE shows that it comes with AC4. TTL's unboxing showed the code came with the box.
> What's not good about Newegg's mobo policy?


Wasn't the policy, it was the practice. It took 4 tries to get a properly functioning Max V form.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Wasn't the policy, it was the practice. It took 4 tries to get a properly functioning Max V form.


This


----------



## kpoeticg

Damnnnn. Didn't know that about Newegg. Always looked at them as the most reputable of the lot.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Damnnnn. Didn't know that about Newegg. Always looked at them as the most reputable of the lot.


Not the most reputable but more like the least worst lol.

Not the same thing, the first one makes a company sound more flawless than they really are


----------



## kpoeticg

I understand the difference =P


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I understand the difference =P


All companies are evil. Basic economics: The one who gets the money is always the winner in a trade.


----------



## Tippy

How has a motherboard thread gone on for nearly 150 pages? I'm a little perplexed









Or is this mobo really that awesome?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> How has a motherboard thread gone on for nearly 150 pages? I'm a little perplexed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is this mobo really that awesome?


Idk you tell me


----------



## IT Diva

Yeeeee Haaaaaaaa . . . . . . .

Well maybe . . . .

Finally got the last friend in the states that I haven't outlived to pre-order a BE for me from the Egg to go in the stretched limo build.

Sometimes it really sucks living in a tropical paradise when nobody wants to ship there.

Hopefully the mid November date holds, and the Aquaero 6 is available by then as well.

Gotta stay positive . . . . .









Darlene


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah I'm on the borderline of preordering the Aquaero 6 Pro or just waiting for release.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Waiting on this board, hopefully I can find one in 3 weeks. Looks like lots of folks want in on the action.


----------



## kpoeticg

So why don't u preorder from Newegg? You waiting for reviews?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> So why don't u preorder from Newegg? You waiting for reviews?


Don't have 500+ Dollars on hand. My Water Cooling project drained the PC piggy bank funding. Will need to regenerate. Gives me time to see actual reviews, but i'll still buy one over the regular RIVE, even if it performs the same, just won't feel so bad for not having one on day 1.


----------



## LunaP

Just put my order on new egg as well.

NCIX vs Newgg WHO WILL REIGN SUPREME!!!!









"Newegg.com Estimated Shipping Date: Nov 2, 2013"

Interesting btw


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Just put my order on new egg as well.
> 
> NCIX vs Newgg WHO WILL REIGN SUPREME!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Newegg.com Estimated Shipping Date: Nov 2, 2013"
> 
> Interesting btw


Just checked and says, "Release date: 11/15/2013"

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132053


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Just checked and says, "Release date: 11/15/2013"
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132053


Yeah that's what the site says, but our orders (after we purchase) state
Quote:


> MB ASUS|RAMPAGE IV BLACK EDITION R ( 1)
> 
> Newegg.com Estimated Shipping Date: Nov 2, 2013


So I'm curious which of the 2 it is, And shipping dates seldom lie w/ NewEgg/Amazon per my experience anyways.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Don't have 500+ Dollars on hand. My Water Cooling project drained the PC piggy bank funding. Will need to regenerate. Gives me time to see actual reviews, but i'll still buy one over the regular RIVE, even if it performs the same, just won't feel so bad for not having one on day 1.


Enough said









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> "Newegg.com Estimated Shipping Date: Nov 2, 2013"
> 
> Interesting btw


Where are you guys seeing that shipping date. I see they recently updated the page with an Overview section. Still don't see that ship date tho


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Enough said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you guys seeing that shipping date. I see they recently updated the page with an Overview section. Still don't see that ship date tho


After you order it , when it sends you the invoice, it says the shipping date there.


----------



## kpoeticg

They haven't sent me an invoice either. It says "Pending Preorder"


----------



## LunaP




----------



## kpoeticg

Hrmmm now I don't know what i should do. When i preordered, there was no overview page yet and i was able to choose a warranty. Now there's an overview page and no warranty option. And i haven't gotten an invoice. Wondering if i should cancel my order and do it again


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Hrmmm now I don't know what i should do. When i preordered, there was no overview page yet and i was able to choose a warranty. Now there's an overview page and no warranty option. And i haven't gotten an invoice. Wondering if i should cancel my order and do it again


But then you will find out you did it correctly and regret it lol. Just email them.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah I'm on the borderline of preordering the Aquaero 6 Pro or just waiting for release.


Where did you see it available for pre-order?

Darlene


----------



## LunaP

Didn't read my bad, (I swear the quote wasn't originally there lol ) lack of sleep due to midterms + late night work/HW D:

Looking forward to something in my inbox by tomorrow afternoon, if not then meh, hoping to hear back from one of the case lab rep's tomorrow, they're pretty swamped it seems as I get 1 reply a day.


----------



## kpoeticg

It's been on Newegg for at least a few hours. I thought you knew earlier when you posted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> But then you will find out you did it correctly and regret it lol. Just email them.


Excellent point. I gotta +rep you on that one for saving me from myself


----------



## Arm3nian

She is talking about the Aquaero lol read the post that was quoted.


----------



## kpoeticg

Wow, i must be slippin. Sorry =P
The A6 has been on preorder at Aquatuning pretty much since it was announced. They've changed the date like 6 times so don't go buy the date they give you. But i know they're one of Aquacomputers main distributors so i do expect them to have it first.

Also....


Thought it was appropriate


----------



## _REAPER_

Just put in my order at the EGG this morning I am praying they ship it before I leave AFG.


----------



## Delphiwizard

I see amazon.com has some stock and for $409.99 & FREE Shipping.

*edit oops this is not the new BE, sorry*


----------



## BaldGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphiwizard*
> 
> I see amazon.com has some stock and for $409.99 & FREE Shipping.
> 
> *edit oops this is not the new BE, sorry*


Amazon use to be my go to place to order everything. Sadly, they now charge WV residents 6% sales tax. Really adds up, specially on expensive items. Started 10-1-13. Really broke my heart.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphiwizard*
> 
> I see amazon.com has some stock and for $409.99 & FREE Shipping.
> 
> *edit oops this is not the new BE, sorry*


Don't play with us man.


----------



## Delphiwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Don't play with us man.


Sorry


----------



## jiskeldkdi

even if I'm not fond of chipset fans.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jiskeldkdi*
> 
> even if I'm not fond of chipset fans.


That chipset fan on RIVE can be disabled. In addition, recent BIOSes are setting the temperature before run to 80 C, thus it will not move even on auto. Actually that fan isn't for cooling chipset, it's for cooling VRM.

Quote:


> Each region will receive a maximum of one board. Some will receive less than that. So you're screwed if you're a person who can wait sensibly without the world falling down around them


This is directly from Raja from Asus.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Terminal's are 20$'s MAN!!!! Think before you go buy Classi's big evil brother with already failing bios rev's.
> 
> The PLX chip is likely betwewen the PCI-E slot's, not under the ROG logo. It's a common misconception with that board. Though, pretty much every board has PLX, just not the super epic PLXPEX 8747


PLX is the manufacturer. They are popular in use for PCI-E switches. This is what allows the board to switch from 16x to 16x8x16 or 16x8x8x8. The CPU doesn't handle this. These are very low level chips, and do not really generate any heat.

The PLX chip you are talking about, is a whole different setup, you can think of it as a de-mux and muxer, and is NOT on X79.


----------



## _REAPER_

@ RAGHAR
If you are going to quote make sure you use the whole thing. See the below THERE ARE NO LIMITS I KNOW CURRENTLY. If you also quote him ensure that you read into the smiley at the end of this quote I believe he is poking fun at someone NOT SURE WHO THAT IS LOL! I have a good guess though someone whom was banned recently on a 3 day vacation

Each region will receive a maximum of one board. Some will receive less than that. So you're screwed if you're a person who can wait sensibly without the world falling down around them

There are no limits I know of currently.


----------



## Raghar

I thought that sentence world falling down was obvious and copying smiley isn't necessary. (In fact he has a typo in what he wrote, it should be: "can't wait" It's funny quote however.)

He's responding to people who for some really absurd reason thought this would be a limited edition.


----------



## Cool Mike

At least on my mobile phone, the preorder option at newegg is not available. Not at my desktop right now so could be the fact im on a mobile.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Woohooo! It's MINE!











Gonna be a loooong two weeks.


----------



## BaldGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> At least on my mobile phone, the preorder option at newegg is not available. Not at my desktop right now so could be the fact im on a mobile.


At the very bottom of page click the 'Full Site' link. Then search for black rampage. Then u will see a preorder button that works.


----------



## Cool Mike

Thanks. I received my email confirmation on the preorder about 1am. I have a strong vibe we will receive them less than two weeks. Hope


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*


some one should contact newegg and find out what the hell... I'm starting to get pissy.

shipping out on Saturday just sound's off.

My ban is up tonight, I plan to go perma-ban after that. It's pretty pathetic that they continue to poke fun @ a customer who has allowed for many ASus Exec. Bentley payments.


----------



## gdubc

Hahahaha! Nice! That whole situation really turned me off of their forum. Those high handed mods are really clueless.


----------



## skupples

LunaP I hope you don't mind, You are the only person who has linked the newegg shipping date of nov-2, so, i used your screenshot to ask newegg wth is going on with their dates. Should have an answer soon.

Interesting that other people's invoice looks slightly different, and show the nov-15th date.

Edit: Response from newegg: Nov-2nd is the date we will likely be getting the unit's in, "it's highly likely the unit's will not actually ship until the nov-15th date" I closed the session, or I would of screenshot it.


----------



## cadaveca

Boards will be out soon.... I guess.... since this is in my living room right now :


----------



## gdubc

What was your address again?


----------



## _REAPER_

Well DMN who did you order through...


----------



## Cool Mike

No worries Guys. We will recieve our Black Editions soon. I would not be surprised if a few ship out next week.


----------



## mphysgr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> No worries Guys. We will recieve our Black Editions soon. I would not be suprised if a few ship out next week.


How do you know? Has anyone heard from NCIX or Newegg?


----------



## Cool Mike

No hard news. Just a gut feeling from buying enthusiast hardware from Newegg for years.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Boards will be out soon.... I guess.... since this is in my living room right now :


Congratulations.


----------



## skupples

Is he a reviewer? Or a badass...

Probably both!!

Hmm... I think I may of picked up the wrong tri sli bridge... Is that considered triple slot?


----------



## MUSAB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Boards will be out soon.... I guess.... since this is in my living room right now :


NICE TRY WHAT WEBSITE DID YOU TAKE THAT FROM THEIR IS A WEB ADDRESS AT THE END.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUSAB*
> 
> NICE TRY WHAT WEBSITE DID YOU TAKE THAT FROM THEIR IS A WEB ADDRESS AT THE END.


Would you like a pic of the board and box with your post? Really?

Just google my UID here, and it should be obvious whut is going on. But I need a CPU for it...who's got a 4960X for me?


----------



## strong island 1

I spoke to newegg chat and my preorder from yesterday went thru so everyone who did should be good. I'm sure chat agents don't know much but she said the release date is the 15th and it is unlikely they will come out earlier. Honestly 2 weeks is not that bad to know we will have these in our hands. I would only be upset if it pushed back longer.

Yvette: Hi, my name is Yvette. How may I help you?

Jon Passero: hi I wanted to make sure that my pre order went thru ok.

Yvette: Hello, Jon. I would be more than happy to assist you with that. May I please have your preorder#?

Jon Passero: Pre-Order #1466632

Jon Passero: some people were saying they werent going thru so I wanted to check

Yvette: Thank you for that information. Yes, it is okay. The release date is 11/15/2013 12:00:00 AM.

Jon Passero: thank you very much for your help. have a nice day

Yvette: I appreciate your understanding. You are welcome. Is there anything else that you still need help with at this moment?

Jon Passero: Is there any chance the release date could be earlier?

Yvette: I am sorry since there is not. When the order becomes available, the pre-order will transfer into a sales order, in which the order will begin to process. We will not process, charge or ship your pre-order until the item on the pre-order is in stock.

Yvette: I am so sorry for this.

Jon Passero: It's ok. Thanks for your help.

Yvette: You are very welcome. Is there anything else I can help you with at this moment?

Jon Passero: no thanks


----------



## strong island 1

it looks like he is a reviewer for techpowerup. that is awesome.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I really dislike you for doing this Dave ...







..more pick


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUSAB*
> 
> NICE TRY WHAT WEBSITE DID YOU TAKE THAT FROM THEIR IS A WEB ADDRESS AT THE END.


Hey Captain Conspiracy... guess who does MB reviews on that website?


----------



## binormalkilla

Just preordered on Newegg. We'll see how long the wait is.

Also leave these poor Cs reps alone







. They don't know if the SKU is going to release early.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> it looks like he is a reviewer for techpowerup. that is awesome.


Yes. I got mine direct from ASUS in Taiwan, which means when my board shipped, retail boards shipped to stores shortly after.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I really dislike you for doing this Dave ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..more pick


I'm about to start taking a TONNE of board pics...had to take a break from reviews for personal reasons for a bit, but I'm back in action NAOW!!!!


----------



## wholeeo

Really don't want to do the Newegg thing, wonder if Amazon will have these available.


----------



## skupples

Good stuff... Wonder how many pre orders gave dropped NCIX like a hot rock after Newegg listed the ESTIMATED date... NCIX claims most people have them now but that Asus must give the final word for when they can ship them out.

Better hope none of this stock is routing through LAX airport. Some sort of "attack" inc more security everywhere.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> Just preordered on Newegg. We'll see how long the wait is.
> 
> Also leave these poor Cs reps alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They don't know if the SKU is going to release early.


that is there job and I know they wouldn't even know but sometimes it can't hurt to ask. she was really nice and so was i.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> it looks like he is a reviewer for techpowerup. that is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I got mine direct from ASUS in Taiwan, which means when my board shipped, retail boards shipped to stores shortly after.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I really dislike you for doing this Dave ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..more pick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm about to start taking a TONNE of board pics...had to take a break from reviews for personal reasons for a bit, but I'm back in action NAOW!!!!
Click to expand...

What an awesome job to review amazing hardware like that. I am so excited for this board. I am so happy to not have to have red in my build this time. I have my 4930k waiting which is actually a pretty good chip. A lot of people say bad things about it but I am getting higher physics scores in benchmarks at .2ghz less than my 3930k and a little bit slower ram. With this board it will be much better than my 3930k. Plus it runs a lot cooler. In my opinion It would be a waste to get this board and throw a 3930k in it.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> What an awesome job to review amazing hardware like that.


Yeah, it IS nice to get hardware early, but this isn't a job; it's just a hobby. But really, me, or my "job" aren't important, the hardware and *what you guys think* about it *is what's important*.









I have an SB-E chip that I can test the board with, but I feel the real potential of the board might be missed without IVB-E. At the same time, basically every other review will likely use IVB-E, so at least I can offer a slightly different perspective that might be interesting to those out there that already have 2011 chips, but would like a board upgrade and to keep their older chip. I guess ASUS has really optimized this board for high ram clocking with this socket, so I'm eager to get a more capable chip that what I have now, let me tell you!


----------



## mphysgr

I just got off of the phone with NCIX. The representative I talked to said that they would not be shipping the orders until the 12th of November. Should have known they were full of it.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphysgr*
> 
> I just got off of the phone with NCIX. The representative I talked to said that they would not be shipping the orders until the 12th of November. Should have known they were full of it.


12 ? Why so late?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphysgr*
> 
> I just got off of the phone with NCIX. The representative I talked to said that they would not be shipping the orders until the 12th of November. Should have known they were full of it.


Bet if you call back again a diff rep will give you a diff date too


----------



## Cool Mike

Since the reviewer got his, and asus shipped out retails along with his we may very well see ours ship out from new egg next week.
Yes, I had a preorder with ncix and then canceled. Now with newegg


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> Just preordered on Newegg. We'll see how long the wait is.
> 
> Also leave these poor Cs reps alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They don't know if the SKU is going to release early.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphysgr*
> 
> I just got off of the phone with NCIX. The representative I talked to said that they would not be shipping the orders until the 12th of November. Should have known they were full of it.


well that would be 3 days earlier than newegg.


----------



## skupples

So, that's the same spacing as slot spacing as the OG rive correct?
Quote:


> Dated Nov 01, 2013 at 11:22 AM reply from Ncix Support
> 
> Hello Robert,
> I am sorry for the inconvenience. The suppliers just contacted us.
> It appears the new ETA date is the 10th of November. If they come in sooner we will inform the purchasers.
> Thank you for contacting NCIX! Have a wonderful day!
> ========================


grains of salt as usual. I think they are scrambling to keep customer's from jumping ship.

lol, didn't some one post something about ncix saying the 12th?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphysgr*
> 
> I just got off of the phone with NCIX. The representative I talked to said that they would not be shipping the orders until the 12th of November. Should have known they were full of it.


ahh, here it is... So, coming in on the 10th, shipping on the 12th, is NCIX's official standing right now.
Quote:


> Pre-Order This Product
> This item is not yet available but you can pre-order this now. We will ship this product as soon as it's available. The final price is subject to change. *You will be charged for this item once the ETA is confirmed by the manufacturer.*


Well, iv'e been charged.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> 12 ? Why so late?


So those that do what I do have time to test the board, make sure that any issues might be covered, and that if needed BIOS updates can be done so your first experience is everything it should be. ASUS reps in every global location needs to get theirs, get translated marketing material, youtube videos need to be recorded, etc, etc...

I get my ASUS boards right off the assembly line, shipped to my door.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Since the reviewer got his, and asus shipped out retails along with his we may very well see ours ship out from new egg next week.
> Yes, I had a preorder with ncix and then canceled. Now with newegg


Not likely. If Raja gave a date of the 15th, that's what it is. Some retailers will pre-ship items 3 days in advance (which is why all sorts of things end up in people's hands a day or two early), but I don't exactly get much info from ASUS; they simply put boards on my doorstep, and I do what needs to be done. That's part of why you rarely if ever see marketing slides or similar in my reviews.. I just don't get them in time. Many times I have them before the ASUS US because it's faster to ship one board to me directly than many to a store.

This board is a big product for ASUS, and they are taking it pretty seriously that I can tell, and that's why everything is this big coordinated event around the globe. Big things take time.


----------



## Cool Mike

Thank you for your insight.


----------



## skupples

NCIX seems to think they will be getting unit's to people 3 day's before NewEgg. Will be interesting to see who win's the delivery race. Either way. Even if mine ship's on the 12'th, I won't have it before the 15th because i'm cheep and only got 1-3 day shipping.


----------



## DBaer

Cadaveca, will you be at CES and perhaps ShowStoppers in Jan? Perhaps we can meet and I can buy you a drink


----------



## stilllogicz

Well, just preordered from the egg. Upgrade bug engaged and implemented!


----------



## BaldGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> NCIX seems to think they will be getting unit's to people 3 day's before NewEgg. Will be interesting to see who win's the delivery race. Either way. Even if mine ship's on the 12'th, I won't have it before the 15th because i'm cheep and only got 1-3 day shipping.


I choose the 3 day shipping too. But not sure I would call anyone buying a 500 Motherboard cheap. LOL


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldGuy*
> 
> I choose the 3 day shipping too. But not sure I would call anyone buying a 500 Motherboard cheap. LOL


Well then it's a good thing I called my self cheep! YOU CHEEP TOO!









ohh joy, my AC unit is pissing all over the place.


----------



## FiveEYZ

just found this newly listed ebay deal.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> just found this newly listed ebay deal.


Sounds shady for 100$ cheaper than MSRP... on the other hand HIGHLY tempted.


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Sounds shady for 100$ cheaper than MSRP... on the other hand HIGHLY tempted.


He seems to have a good rep but I would be concerned that this is an early eval copy and that it may not be fully up to the retail shipping specs.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> He seems to have a good rep but I would be concerned that this is an early eval copy and that it may not be fully up to the retail shipping specs.


Meh I sent him a question about it. We'll see. Also verifying his rating as you can still get a high rating for buying without ever selling


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> just found this newly listed ebay deal.


I wouldn't touch that thing with a 20 foot poll, EVEN with the Ebay buyer protection.

He's using NEWEGG photo's of it, no real pictures, no real buyers.

His buying history show's mostly small item's. Video game's & such. Multiple Issues, with not receiving product's, n such.

sounds like he's a Chinese retailer or something. Lot's of Pokemon games. As they USE to teach us in america, never trust a commie.

If it's legit, it's likely that it's straight from China, or an ES, which requires cert's n such most of the time.


----------



## Cool Mike

Agree, I wouldnt touch it either. Newegg will replace it if a problems occur within 30 days. I would pay the 100 bucks extra for piece of mind and knowing your getting a fresh board.


----------



## Arm3nian

You'll buy it from ebay and then find out they removed the 2011 socket from it.


----------



## Cool Mike

Just noticed the release date at Newegg changed to 11/19/13


----------



## kpoeticg

Wow, they JUST changed it. Cuz i checked it like 10 minutes ago and it was 15. They coulda just sold out of their first shipment


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Just noticed the release date at Newegg changed to 11/19/13


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Wow, they JUST changed it. Cuz i checked it like 10 minutes ago and it was 15. They coulda just sold out of their first shipment


Hrmmm... You would think the "first wave" would still be @ the Nov 15th mark if that's the case.


----------



## Cool Mike

Could be the case. Hope the first wave ships out no later than Friday, 11/15/13. I will have mine in hand Monday. Love to have it in hand by Friday the 15th so I can build my Rig over the weekend!


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hrmmm... You would think the "first wave" would still be @ the Nov 15th mark if that's the case.


Yeah, that's what i was implying/assuming =P

I doubt they'd post it as "Sold Out" since it's still a preorder and it doesn't seem like there's gonna be any type of limited quantity. So they'd probly just change the advertising date. Alot of assuming maybe but makes senese lol


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

That is actually good news for me  lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Just noticed the release date at Newegg changed to 11/19/13


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> That is actually good news for me  lol


I doubt you have anything to worry about either way. This doesn''t seem like it's gonna be any type of limited quantity release like the 290x. ROG has said everywhere that they spent the entire time since Haswell with most of their team working solely on this board. Whenever you recoupe your finances, you shouldn't have trouble getting a board


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah, that's what i was implying/assuming =P
> 
> I doubt they'd post it as "Sold Out" since it's still a preorder and it doesn't seem like there's gonna be any type of limited quantity. So they'd probly just change the advertising date. Alot of assuming maybe but makes senese lol


Lol... I really hope my comment earlier about the LAX shootout delaying thing's isn't the case.


----------



## RSharpe

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Dated Oct 31, 2013 at 04:09 PM reply from Ncix Support
Hi ********,

You are in 4th position for this product. As you are in the top of the list, the first batch will fill your order. If there is anything else I can help you with, please let me know.

Cheers,
========================
Lily Leung
NCIX.com/Netlink Computer Inc
13720 Mayfield Place
Richmond, B.C. V6V 2E4, Canada
PH: 604-288-8080
Fax: 604-288-8022
http://www.ncix.com





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Dated Nov 01, 2013 at 02:07 PM reply from Ncix Support
Hi ********,

We are expecting the product to arrive at our warehouse on November 12th. Please keep in mind that this is only an estimated date.

Have a good weekend,
========================
Lily Leung
NCIX.com/Netlink Computer Inc
13720 Mayfield Place
Richmond, B.C. V6V 2E4, Canada
PH: 604-288-8080
Fax: 604-288-8022
http://www.ncix.com


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dated Oct 31, 2013 at 04:09 PM reply from Ncix Support
> Hi ********,
> 
> You are in 4th position for this product. As you are in the top of the list, the first batch will fill your order. If there is anything else I can help you with, please let me know.
> 
> Cheers,
> ========================
> Lily Leung
> NCIX.com/Netlink Computer Inc
> 13720 Mayfield Place
> Richmond, B.C. V6V 2E4, Canada
> PH: 604-288-8080
> Fax: 604-288-8022
> http://www.ncix.com
> 
> 
> 
> We are expecting the product to arrive at our warehouse on November 12th. *Please keep in mind that this is only an estimated date.*


Time to pull my order lol.

That ebay guy updated and or just didn't show cuz I wasn't signed in
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ebay n00b*
> Between Mon. Nov. 04 and Wed. Nov. 06 to 85373
> Estimated by eBay FAST 'N FREE


Wonder where he's getting his info from. Guess that's when New Egg said they'd ship HIS order like how mine said the 2nd


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dated Oct 31, 2013 at 04:09 PM reply from Ncix Support
> Hi ********,
> 
> You are in 4th position for this product. As you are in the top of the list, the first batch will fill your order. If there is anything else I can help you with, please let me know.
> 
> Cheers,
> ========================
> Lily Leung
> NCIX.com/Netlink Computer Inc
> 13720 Mayfield Place
> Richmond, B.C. V6V 2E4, Canada
> PH: 604-288-8080
> Fax: 604-288-8022
> http://www.ncix.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dated Nov 01, 2013 at 02:07 PM reply from Ncix Support
> Hi ********,
> 
> We are expecting the product to arrive at our warehouse on November 12th. Please keep in mind that this is only an estimated date.
> 
> Have a good weekend,
> ========================
> Lily Leung
> NCIX.com/Netlink Computer Inc
> 13720 Mayfield Place
> Richmond, B.C. V6V 2E4, Canada
> PH: 604-288-8080
> Fax: 604-288-8022
> http://www.ncix.com


Yeah... They told me the 10th for receiving & shipping of the 12th today as well. I how ever had no conformation of my "place in line" but I know I was with in the 15 as I ordered day's before people who were 13, 14, 15th. Sooo yeah... I'm going to guess i'm ~12 on that list, and that multiple people have pulled out of the list since NewEgg posted the SKU... Anyway's the horse is becoming quite beaten @ this point.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Anyway's the horse is becoming quite beaten @ this point.


Nah, beat it some more so I get more emails in my in-box, and maybe I'll get mine installed and post some pics.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Nah, beat it some more so I get more emails in my in-box, and maybe I'll get mine installed and post some pics.










ZOMG GUY'Z 30MINS UNTIL I'M UNBANNED FROM ROG FORUM & CAN PERMA-BAN MY SELF!!!!

I would guess we have some mod's in the shadows after the ruckus OCN'ers(I) caused over @ ROG.forum.

NCIX has also hinted @ viewing this thread. With a statement along the line's of "stop quoting me on this stuff"


----------



## cadaveca

I think most of "that crowd" reads most forums through the day. Kinda "part of the job".

Store staff need to read forums so they stay up to date on current stuff, and make sure they stock what their customer's want. Valuable info to be had there, really, I guess.


----------



## LunaP

Been to busy to check my email, been running Nessus/Nmap scans.

Just checked and yeah they emailed me to saying the 12th and that it would be 3 days prior to shipping so now the 15th. I honestly believe at this point that they were just going off of "what was said on the internetz" lol.

Gonna pull my order probably tomorrow. Curious on NewEgg's shipment as well. Even though they were last to report their preordering they'll probably be one of the first to ship it lol.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Been to busy to check my email, been running Nessus/Nmap scans.
> 
> Just checked and yeah they emailed me to saying the 12th and that it would be 3 days prior to shipping so now the 15th. I honestly believe at this point that they were just going off of "what was said on the internetz" lol.
> 
> Gonna pull my order probably tomorrow. Curious on NewEgg's shipment as well. Even though they were last to report their preordering they'll probably be one of the first to ship it lol.


Why are you canceling your NCIX order?

I also got the email saying the 12th.


----------



## Dantrax

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPzRPga6uDg They're loading my motherboard right now !!!! I can't wait !!!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> *Thank you for your recent order (ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition EATX LGA2011 X79 DDR3 SATA3 USB3.0 4PCI-E16 SLI/CROSSFIREX Motherboard), please note this item has an ETA from our supplier (11/12/2013). Please allow 1-2 business days for after ETA date for shipping process.
> *
> At this point we can switch out this currently out of stock item for something else we have in stock, all I need is the new sku number, (1st, 2nd, and 3rd options) or we can cancel this back order item from your order and issue a refund; otherwise, we will ship out your order as soon as we check in this new shipment. Please note that if the alternative item is lower in price we will refund the difference; however, if the alternative item is higher in price, we will have to bill you for the possible outstanding balance.
> 
> Thank you for choosing NCIX US and if there's anything else I can help you with please let me know.


OK, so this was an email sent to me 15 minutes ago.... Looks like this date of nov 12 is confirmed, as we have SUSPECTED the whole time based off of REVIEWER NDA.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> *
> *


Got the same thing. I just emailed them asking since I am the 13th if they will ship my motherboard when they get that first batch.


----------



## stilllogicz

Pretty soon, we'll all be enjoying our $500 beautiful piece of x79 goodness.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Gonna pull my order probably tomorrow.


....Why are you pulling your pre-order(s)? I don't know what your thought process is but all that does is *decrease* your chances of getting one on the first shipment.









If you're that worried you should be pre-ordering at multiple vendors... not pulling pre-orders based on what could prove to be erroneous information.

*shrug*... but maybe that's just me...


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> ....Why are you pulling your pre-order(s)? I don't know what your thought process is but all that does is *decrease* your chances of getting one on the first shipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're that worried you should be pre-ordering at multiple vendors... not pulling pre-orders based on what could prove to be erroneous information.
> 
> *shrug*... but maybe that's just me...


lol? I preordered from both NCIX and NewEgg (stated a couple pages back ), I"m basically pulling my NCIX if new egg DOES ship tomorrow. My thought process is fine


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> lol? I preordered from both NCIX and NewEgg (stated a couple pages back ), I"m basically pulling my NCIX if new egg DOES ship tomorrow. My thought process is fine


NewEgg has basically confirmed that the nov 2nd date is an error... they claimed to me that it's basically the earliest date they will receive the actual product, which ASUS will still keep them from shipping until the 12th @ the earliest.


----------



## strong island 1

I wonder if this is delayed because assasin's creed release date is also 11/19. I know it's silly to delay hardware over a delayed game but it's wierd that the release dates seem to be the same.

I wonder if the game code asus includes in the box is considered actually releasing the game and so they have to wait until the game release date.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I wonder if this is delayed because assasin's creed release date is also 11/19. I know it's silly to delay hardware over a delayed game but it's wierd that the release dates seem to be the same.


You know, we pondered this early on when the game first got delayed... The real question is, which is delaying which? Is the board delaying the game? Or is the game delaying the board? OR neither & it's just coincidence... I'm curious how many more email's i'm going to get from NCIX between now & the 12'th with different date's.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You know, we pondered this early on when the game first got delayed... The real question is, which is delaying which? Is the board delaying the game? Or is the game delaying the board? OR neither & it's just coincidence... I'm curious how many more email's i'm going to get from NCIX between now & the 12'th with different date's.


I think the 12th is good for now. They sent out the mass email so they had to have it confirmed.


----------



## strong island 1

it just seems like a huge coincidence for the newegg date to say 11/19 and the game release date on wikipedia says 11/19 also. It's not a big deal but I just thought it was interesting.


----------



## kpoeticg

Didn't TTL's RIVE BE unboxing come with a game code in it that he didn't scratch off yet? I don't see why either would delay the other when the games gonna be downloaded anyway....

(Unless I'm confusing it with a 290x BF4 unboxing)


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Didn't TTL's RIVE BE unboxing come with a game code in it that he didn't scratch off yet? I don't see why either would delay the other when the games gonna be downloaded anyway....
> 
> (Unless I'm confusing it with a 290x BF4 unboxing)


His BE did come with a code. But the 290x can also be applied because many had their 290x before bf4 was even launched. Doubt AC999 is delaying it.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You know, we pondered this early on when the game first got delayed... The real question is, which is delaying which? Is the board delaying the game? Or is the game delaying the board? OR neither & it's just coincidence...


My money's on the game and/or politics delaying the board -- AC4 was developed primarily for PS3/360 and those versions were released on Oct. 29th. I'm guessing they delayed the PS4/XBO versions (and thus, the PC version) just due to the launch dates of the PS4/XBO consoles and it's more likely that maybe Asus was forced to push the date of the RIV:BE bundle to accommodate the multiplatform release schedule. Then again it could just be as simple as them needing a few more weeks to tweak some things for PS4/XBO/PC versions and Asus had to abide.

It just seems pretty unlikely that Ubisoft would delay such a major, marquee multiplatform title simply to accommodate a release-bundle for an Asus motherboard which is only relevant to a very small percentage of the people who would be interested in/buying the game to begin with.

Also if you look at the AC4 wikipedia you'll see that the PS4 version is slated for Nov. 15th and the PC version is slated for Nov. 19th. I'm guessing that's why we initially saw a release date of 11/15/2013 @ NewEgg which was subsequently changed to 11/19/2013 once someone realized the mistake. I think the dates are most likely pretty firm now and we just have to hope that Asus made enough of them so that none of us are left standing in the cold holding our dicks.


----------



## LunaP

Having already one² of the worlds most expensive hobbies lol, getting into this one just makes life more interesting....god lol.

And ah, if NewEgg is correcting it, guess I'll wait and see, either way was gonna wait before doing so. By that time I'll have my caselabs, my WC kit ready to go, and any last minute details. THough I'm sure more will come up once I start my build log anyways. Midterms is this week anyways so haven't been able to give much attention on things, I'll probably draw a few OCN mascots sometime next week. Have a few people on here in mind that would be fun to draw









² one of many that exist though within the top 20 I'd say..


----------



## Cool Mike

NCIX is now saying ETA is November 5th! This is on the website in RED.
The shipments will arrive in California where Newegg could also receive a shipment at that time.

Not sure what to believe now.


----------



## skupples

I think @ this point they are trolling newegg. Straight up... I know they literally share a commercial park @ one of the US shipping locations sooo... (newegg/ncix)

Even if the board arrive's on the 5th according to the rep's they have to wait for permissions from asus to ship the units out. Nov 5th would only be the date of receival. Either way, I guess it's safe to assume we won't be waiting until December.

I wish supremefx had a 1/4 headphone jack.


----------



## Cool Mike

In our hands soon.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> So those that do what I do have time to test the board, make sure that any issues might be covered, and that if needed BIOS updates can be done


C'mon, I'm hardcore overclocker BIOS editing isn't uncommon for me. In fact I'm so hardcore I consider these who don't use BIOS and use overclocking tools as idiots (LN2 excluded, wasting LN2 by doing it properly is bad idea, it would be less minutes of fun). Raja said some overclockers also loathe thermal armor, and that's me as well.

I expect to reflash BIOS at least three times until we would get stable one. BTW it ships with BIOS 403, if you have older version go reflashing. Also it has PCB revision 1.02.
Quote:


> so your first experience is everything it should be.


I had dentist visit and my experience might be: I miss these money for heatsink... and would need to wait at least 14 days more.
Quote:


> youtube videos need to be recorded


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCEEqLqkM40
They were recorded already and posted on 21 October.
Quote:


> Not likely. If Raja gave a date of the 15th,


Actually that was an estimation, he thought it takes about that long to get MB from Chinese lines to shops.
Quote:


> This board is a big product for ASUS, and they are taking it pretty seriously that I can tell, and that's why everything is this big coordinated event around the globe. Big things take time.


Well, then lets see if you can find these two problems I found already. I might be more sensitive, because PC compensates some of my disability problems, thus PC is for me the same as wheelchair for paraplegic, however when you look and test this board properly they should be obvious.

It might be also worthy to put the board under thermal camera, just to verify things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Why are you canceling your NCIX order?


Because he's baka.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> REVIEWER NDA.


Dave broke his NDA already. Look at that photo of his paper figurines.


----------



## SirWaWa

I like it, now do I get red ram heatsinks or blue ones?


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I wish supremefx had a 1/4 headphone jack.


As much as you are spending on your build, are you really going to be using onboard audio ?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> As much as you are spending on your build, are you really going to be using onboard audio ?


The onboard audio on this board is equal to a soundcard. IMO it is a suitable replacement for a sound card. If you want more, then just get an external dac and amp, it is going to give better audio fidelity than any soundcard.


----------



## gdubc

^this. You can even run the pure signal to any decent receiver and let it decode.


----------



## erayser

I was thinking of using the on-board sound, and not installing my sound card. But I don't understand the whole PCIe 3.0 lane allocation thing. RIVE and the BE advertises...

PCI Express 3.0 x16: 4 x PCIe3.0 x16 slots, support x16; x16/x16; x16/x8/x16 and x16/x8/x8/x8

I have 3x gtx780 planning on x16/x8/x16. If I add my sound card on the last PCIe slot, then my tri-sli 780's would be at x16/x8/x8. The members on the EVGA X79 motherboard forums say that x16/x8/x16 = x8/x8/x8 since it will use the lowest lane allocation bandwidth... which is why the EVGA X79 Dark and other X79 EVGA boards supports x16; x16/x16; x8/x8/x8 and x8/x8/x8/x8. If it doesn't matter... then I might use my dedicated soundcard... but I'm going to try the onboard sound first before deciding.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Because they're baka.


(if directed at me(since I was the only one that said it)) lol why is it so hard to read a few posts back xD, I have pre orders from BOTH, + I wasn't canceling in the event that the date was moved by new egg which Skupples already stated they weren't lol. Killin me Raghar, Killin me









Anywhoo

I agree with you skupples, NCIX seems to just be going off of whatever they can get, now that they're aware of this thread, I bet they feel in jeopardy


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> (if directed at me(since I was the only one that said it)) lol why is it so hard to read a few posts back xD, I have pre orders from BOTH, + I wasn't canceling in the event that the date was moved by new egg which Skupples already stated they weren't lol. Killin me Raghar, Killin me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywhoo
> 
> I agree with you skupples, NCIX seems to just be going off of whatever they can get, now that they're aware of this thread, I bet they feel in jeopardy


I'm guessing we will wake up on the 6th seeing the nov 5th date slide.

BTW, my only headset is wireless USB... Vengeance 2000... It's range suck's, but the fake surround is actually pretty good.


----------



## SirWaWa

I used to hate and was a non-believe in on-board sound but it works and sounds fine
sound cards are almost dead now
the only thing that should be in your pci-e slots are gpu's
however I do agree with digital out and having it decode to a receiver, unfortunately only consoles/blu ray players take advantage of this to the max


----------



## skupples

On a side note, the Iron fist known as ASUS ROG mod is now deleting every post I make in that forum. What a nice lad.


----------



## Raghar

I don't see any deleted post your post
Quote:


> NCIX updated' ETA of product arrival to NOV-5th, which mean's they should be in line with w/e newegg is doing, or even a few day's earlier.
> 
> NewEgg pushed release back to nov-19th, speculation state's that it's either second run date, or an actual push back. Not sure why i'm even back here. Infact, i'm going to delete this account. Have a good life.


And the reply
Quote:


> Skupples please don't go...if you just hang on I am busy organising protests. Just this morning I have recruited a lot of orphaned kids from the streets who didn't know where their next meal was coming from, the family of a terminal cancer patient, a mother and father with no work and a baby on the way...the list of people is growing...they all agree that whatever worries life can throw up there is nothing so important as the availability date of luxury consumer goods giving or taking a couple of weeks to arrive. An army of the indignant entitled is growing!!


Both these posts are still here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> (if directed at me(since I was the only one that said it)) lol why is it so hard to read a few posts back xD


That's simple. Chrome saved my post, when I started the browser again I seen I didn't posted it yet, and I hit send button without refreshing the thread.


----------



## skupples

I R blind.

How indignant & entitled of me to expect timely update's from asus on this product.


----------



## Levesque

LOl guys, relax. You sound like a bunch of 12 years old little girly spoiled brats. Do like me, just pre-order it and wait. No needs to do 30 pages of annoying complaints about a ''delay'' of a couple of days, or if Newegg or NCIX will get it 1-2 days before the other.

Open a beer and go play a good game instead. LOL, I'm sure you will survive if you get your motherboard 1 day after the others in here.









Guys, you,re starting to look silly now. Just drink a good beer and do like everyone else: wait.


----------



## d33r

Do you think Asus will release a Rampage 5 extreme for haswell soon? or i should i just get this board? I will be upgrading my x58 system to x79 3930k or 4930k with rampage 4 extreme/or black edition...unless you think a R5E will come out soon?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> unless you think a R5E will come out soon?


The RIV BE is meant to be THE BEST IVB-E oc board. Buy it. There is no Haswell 2011 chip any time soon, just these IVB-E chips.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> Do you think Asus will release a Rampage 5 extreme for haswell soon? or i should i just get this board? I will be upgrading my x58 system to x79 3930k or 4930k with rampage 4 extreme/or black edition...unless you think a R5E will come out soon?


The RVE will not release until Haswell-E releases, which I believe isn't going to happen until around the end of 2014...

Since Haswell-E will be the first CPU to exist on the x89(?) chipset the motherboard & the chip it's self should release @ the exact same time.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> LOl guys, relax. You sound like a bunch of 12 years old little girly spoiled brats. Do like me, just pre-order it and wait. No needs to do 30 pages of annoying complaints about a ''delay'' of a couple of days, or if Newegg or NCIX will get it 1-2 days before the other.
> 
> Open a beer and go play a good game instead. LOL, I'm sure you will survive if you get your motherboard 1 day after the others in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, you,re starting to look silly now. Just drink a good beer and do like everyone else: wait.


I see two flaws in your post.

1. No one on this thread can afford a beer after building their rigs.
2. We can't play games because half of us are waiting on this motherboard to build our systems.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> Do you think Asus will release a Rampage 5 extreme for haswell soon? or i should i just get this board? I will be upgrading my x58 system to x79 3930k or 4930k with rampage 4 extreme/or black edition...unless you think a R5E will come out soon?


Do you mean haswell-e? We won't see the octocores for quite a while.


----------



## d33r

Thanks Skupples,Armaneian,and Cadavera for the replies! I guess i will have to have this motherboard!!


----------



## stilllogicz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I see two flaws in your post.
> 
> 1. No one on this thread can afford a beer after building their rigs.
> 2. We can't play games because half of us are waiting on this motherboard to build our systems.


LOL. I have a case of heineken sitting in the fridge. Take a flight out to JFK international, I got you covered.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> Do you think Asus will release a Rampage 5 extreme for haswell soon? or i should i just get this board? I will be upgrading my x58 system to x79 3930k or 4930k with rampage 4 extreme/or black edition...unless you think a R5E will come out soon?


HW-E would use X99 chipset, different pin layout and DDR4 RAM. I guess year later you'd be biting your fingers waiting on your MB, just as we do now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> The RIV BE is meant to be THE BEST IVB-E oc board. Buy it. There is no Haswell 2011 chip any time soon, just these IVB-E chips.


Not best, just a refresh. It even lost E from its name.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I see two flaws in your post.
> 
> 1. No one on this thread can afford a beer after building their rigs.


I had money for that before I lost two tooth fillings in two weeks. Now it would be tight.
Quote:


> 2. We can't play games because half of us are waiting on this motherboard to build our systems.


So true. My E7200 needs an upgrade.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> LOL. I have a case of heineken sitting in the fridge. Take a flight out to JFK international, I got you covered.


Could also fly to china & back before these thing's show up @ our doors.

- Your's truly. The entitled & indignant.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> HW-E would use X99 chipset, different pin layout and DDR4 RAM. I guess year later you'd be biting your fingers waiting on your MB, just as we do now.
> Not best, just a refresh. It even lost E from its name.
> I had money for that before I lost two tooth fillings in two weeks. Now it would be tight.
> So true. My E7200 needs an upgrade.


It didn't lose E from it's name... It's ramage iv extreme: Black edition.... & yes, it's meant to be the best 2011 motherboard on the market. It also has the best VRM's of the 2011' mobo's on the market, besides asus x79 deluxe, which is the non-ROG version of this board, with the same vrm's.


----------



## Raghar

The official name is RAMPAGE IV BLACK EDITION. So it lost word extreme from its name. Kinda wonder why. It would be cuter calling it officially RIVE Black Edition.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Raja is the only official @asus.rog.forum thats non dick head. I HATE thermal armor and I would guess most non noobs do too. Its a form> function type of deal for sure & gets in the way of actually using the product. Just like that silly fan on vanilla rive.


Have you had a board with the newer versions of thermal armor? The Thermal armor on the MVIF is amazing, adds more rigidity to the board. In fact, really wish the RIV BE would come with just the backplate of the thermal armor, so it'll put my mind at ease of not using a proper bench table when running 4 cards lol.

I'd chill out on the "call outs" as it's just uncalled for, don't be ignorant. Sure there's plenty of "newbs" or people not as knowledgeable there regarding hardware & technical details, but calling everyone there a "dick head" is a dick move on your part.


----------



## Dantrax

Has anybody seen this with the heatsinks removed? The lighted ROG block doesn't seem to cool anything & the monster block over the I/O ports just holds the heatpipe from the vrms. There are two backplates although small, one for the x79 & one for the cpu. There appears to be another back plate under the vrms too.


----------



## Dantrax

Here is the back of the Rivbe


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dantrax*
> 
> Has anybody seen this with the heatsinks removed? The lighted ROG block doesn't seem to cool anything & the monster block over the I/O ports just holds the heatpipe from the vrms. There are two backplates although small, one for the x79 & one for the cpu. There appears to be another back plate under the vrms too.


Make's me think it will be rather easy to wiggle the heat pipe out of the i/o shroud so that you can still have it on once VRM block's are installed.


----------



## Dantrax

Yeah I might pop out the heat pipe & cut away some of that block over the I/o connectors. I would still keep the part the heat pipe goes into for cooling purposes. That ROG light block in the middle is history if it's just a light. I might lighten the board up a few pounds.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dantrax*
> 
> Yeah I might pop out the heat pipe & cut away some of that block over the I/o connectors. I would still keep the part the heat pipe goes into for cooling purposes. That ROG light block in the middle is history if it's just a light. I might lighten the board up a few pounds.


I don't think the logo has actually ever been a cooler for any thing specific, besides on the vanilla rive where all the heat pipes are connected.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUSAB*
> 
> Dear musab
> 
> Thanks for the webnote,
> We should be getting a large batch in, people who pre-order will get the first pick but we should have enough to put on sale as well.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Abigail Bowen
> 
> If you wish to continue talking about this order, you can reply using your e-mail client.
> 
> Alternatively, to discuss a different order please create a new Webnote: https://www.overclockers.co.uk/webnote.php
> 
> You will then receive a reply via e-mail.
> 
> Our Address:
> 
> Overclockers UK
> 5 Lymedale Cross
> Newcastle-under-Lyme
> Staffordshire
> ST5 9BT


Neat! My grandparents are from Newcastle-Under-Lyme originally. Is that overclockers' UK's headquarters?

So.... sort of wondering whether I want to spring for this board still or wait for Haswell-E. How expensive do you lot think DDR4 will be at launch?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Neat! My grandparents are from Newcastle-Under-Lyme originally. Is that overclockers' UK's headquarters?
> 
> So.... sort of wondering whether I want to spring for this board still or wait for Haswell-E. How expensive do you lot think DDR4 will be at launch?


No one really knows when haswell-e will come. DDR4 is going to be more expensive than ddr3 but it won't be that expensive. It should be affordable for anyone that buys a RIVBE. Ram has never really been *that* expensive.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> No one really knows when haswell-e will come. DDR4 is going to be more expensive than ddr3 but it won't be that expensive. It should be affordable for anyone that buys a RIVBE. Ram has never really been *that* expensive.


So the move between DDR2 and DDR3 was a fluke in terms of the price jump?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> So the move between DDR2 and DDR3 was a fluke in terms of the price jump?


Well when ddr3 came out it was quite a bit more expensive than ddr2. What I'm trying to say is that the actual $ value isn't that much for someone who can afford a 2011 cpu and an x99 motherboard.


----------



## Sunreeper

When is this board going to come out?


----------



## stilllogicz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> When is this board going to come out?


Sometime before the end of this month.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> When is this board going to come out?


Lol, the golden question.

Truth is nobody knows. First release date was the 29th, then it was the 31st, then it was today. Next one is on the 5th according NCIX's site. After that, it is the 12th again according to an email sent by NCIX. After that, it is the 15th on Newegg. After that it is the 19th, and after that, the 20th.

After the 20th we all go jihad on ASUS.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Neat! My grandparents are from Newcastle-Under-Lyme originally. Is that overclockers' UK's headquarters?
> 
> So.... sort of wondering whether I want to spring for this board still or wait for Haswell-E. How expensive do you lot think DDR4 will be at launch?


If DDR4 is anything like DDR3 it will cost more, and be slower than high end DDR3 kit's. Haswell-E is ~ a year or more out.

I'll likely hold off on Haswell-E until I get triple 1600P & a phase changer.

By the way... Serious Sam 3 BFE is GLORIOUS.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> After the 20th we all go jihad on ASUS.


And then you'd burn a whole shipment by an accident and would need to wait another 14 days for new one.

Which reminds me we didn't see a strike in HW industry for a while, isn't it. We seen flooding in Thailand. Burning down a RAM factory as a low wage protest. Well we can also have war with Iran or some other entertainment which would delay MBs.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> And then you'd burn a whole shipment by an accident and would need to wait another 14 days for new one.


Lol knowing our luck NCIX or Newegg has already done that.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I don't think the logo has actually ever been a cooler for any thing specific, besides on the vanilla rive where all the heat pipes are connected.


Yeah, the PLX chip is under it on the Vanilla RIVE. It's interesting that there's nothing there now but they still have the logo on a heatsink.

Also, it's called Rampage IV Black Edition because it's supposed to be a culmination of the 2011 socket and a mix of the Extreme and Formula. It's not a downgrade by removing the Extreme. It's because they added mainstream features like the wifi and onboard audio


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Lol knowing our luck NCIX or Newegg has already done that.


I think they would prefer the misplaced order method. Or we accidentally send the shipment back to the manufacturer method.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah, the PLX chip is under it on the Vanilla RIVE. It's interesting that there's nothing there now but they still have the logo on a heatsink.


I think I seen Asus representative saying they added a diode which would flash in certain situations.
Quote:


> Also, it's called Rampage IV Black Edition because it's supposed to be a culmination of the 2011 socket and a mix of the Extreme and Formula. It's not a downgrade by removing the Extreme. It's because they added mainstream features like the wifi and onboard audio


Naw they simply forgot to add extreme into the name. (That's the better case. The worse case is they are thinking RIVE is still the only extreme MB, and thought they would milk theirs users by unneeded WiFi and by removing heatpipes.)

Look at it this way. RIVE BE has a rhyme. The alternative is significantly less phonetic.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I think they would prefer the misplaced order method. Or we accidentally send the shipment back to the manufacturer method.
> I think I seen Asus representative saying they added a diode which would flash in certain situations.
> Naw they simply forgot to add extreme into the name. (That's the better case. The worse case is they are thinking RIVE is still the only extreme MB, and thought they would milk theirs users by unneeded WiFi and by removing heatpipes.)
> 
> Look at it this way. RIVE BE has a rhyme. The alternative is significantly less phonetic.


ASUS has already made it clear that this board is the ultimate mobo. We can already tell it using the best components, so extreme or not, it is still the best.


----------



## coolhandluke41

163 pages and this thing didn't even hit the shelves ...skupples how many posts you made in this thread ?..lol


----------



## kpoeticg

Wasn't it the same deal with the RIII BE? They don't call it the Extreme because it's a culmination of the whole series


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dantrax*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPzRPga6uDg They're loading my motherboard right now !!!! I can't wait !!!!


LOL. I don't think that dude understands the concept of making more work for himself.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 163 pages and this thing didn't even hit the shelves ...skupples how many posts you made in this thread ?..lol


Went back & counted. Over 9,000
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> LOL. I don't think that dude understands the concept of making more work for himself.


bwaahahahaaa... He's getting like 1 out of 10 on the conveyor. Communist party hard @ work. 3:47 box thrown @ his head.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> LOl guys, relax. You sound like a bunch of 12 years old little girly spoiled brats. Do like me, just pre-order it and wait. No needs to do 30 pages of annoying complaints about a ''delay'' of a couple of days, or if Newegg or NCIX will get it 1-2 days before the other.
> 
> Guys, you,re starting to look silly now. Just drink a good beer and do like everyone else: wait.


Wrong forum, I think you meant to paste that in the ROG forum lol, nothing wrong w/ sharing excitement, enthusiasm, and let down here. No vindictive Mod's to uphold their views of Congress either.

Arm3nian & Skupples, this is why I've stopped speculating or questioning NCIX, I don't doubt NewEgg, as they're hell bent on ensuring they're up w/ the latest. NCIX though is probably just following w/e trend as well as using what we say in hopes to keep their customers informed.

I'm just glad my other hobby isn't in full effect else I wouldn't even be able to afford this to begin with lol.Gonna check out homedepot tomorrow for some new tools and practice modding on an old Shark case in preparation for my new CaseLabs...debating between the MH10 and TH10 now, main debate I guess is if I'd be using the pedestal or not.

Also w/ all the talks of removing the blocks and cutting the heat pipes.. is it just to get rid of it or are there specific blocks/rad's that wouldn't be effective w/ them in the way. I never touched the RIVE and since I"m now getting serious w/ WC I'm curious.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong forum, I think you meant to paste that in the ROG forum lol, nothing wrong w/ sharing excitement, enthusiasm, and let down here. No vindictive Mod's to uphold their views of Congress either.
> 
> Arm3nian & Skupples, this is why I've stopped speculating or questioning NCIX, I don't doubt NewEgg, as they're hell bent on ensuring they're up w/ the latest. NCIX though is probably just following w/e trend as well as using what we say in hopes to keep their customers informed.
> 
> I'm just glad my other hobby isn't in full effect else I wouldn't even be able to afford this to begin with lol.Gonna check out homedepot tomorrow for some new tools and practice modding on an old Shark case in preparation for my new CaseLabs...debating between the MH10 and TH10 now, main debate I guess is if I'd be using the pedestal or not.
> 
> 
> Also w/ all the talks of removing the blocks and cutting the heat pipes.. is it just to get rid of it or are there specific blocks/rad's that wouldn't be effective w/ them in the way. I never touched the RIVE and since I"m now getting serious w/ WC I'm curious.


I don't think cutting heat pipes will be necessary with this board. I think those of us slapping VRM block's on it will be able to wiggle the heat pipe out with some force. It's probably attached with a bit of thermal adhesive. The ROG to chipset heat pipe is now non existent, so that will be non issue with this board. I'll likely only cool the VRM's, I have yet to hear a valid reason to watercool the chipset.

DONT go cheep on the dremel, make sure you get variable speed model.

I would have to agree about ncix/newegg... THOUGH, since newegg has a much larger volume of customers to service they may be delaying them selves simply to amass enough product, which may be non issue for the much smaller ncix. I can say this much, I won't be surprised when I wake up on the 5th with an email from ncix stating "our date has now moved to november blah blah"


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Gonna check out homedepot tomorrow for some new tools and practice modding on an old Shark case in preparation for my new CaseLabs...debating between the MH10 and TH10 now, main debate I guess is if I'd be using the pedestal or not.


The reason why I went with the TH10 is because you can't fit a thick rad on the motherboard side on the MH10. There is 59mm of rad space on the top and 52mm rad space on the bottom. This means that you cannot fit a 60mm thick rad on the top or bottom (this is not even considering the 25mm of extra room you would need for a fan). On the TH10, you could fit the thickest rad and push pull fans on the top of the motherboard, and a 60mm thick rad and 25mm fans on the bottom, even with the bottom-most pci-e lane on your motherboard populated. The greater height of the TH10 also allows for more items in the front, like 5.25" bay devices or fans. Another advantage of extra height is that if you were to run dual PSUs, you could not use the bottom 480 radiator mount on the PSU side of the MH10.

The price difference is also very small compared to what you're already paying. The MH10 is more compact, but if you are looking for more options right out of the box, and more expandability in the future, I would recommend the TH10.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I don't think cutting heat pipes will be necessary with this board. I think those of us slapping VRM block's on it will be able to wiggle the heat pipe out with some force. It's probably attached with a bit of thermal adhesive. The ROG to chipset heat pipe is now non existent, so that will be non issue with this board. I'll likely only cool the VRM's, I have yet to hear a valid reason to watercool the chipset.
> 
> DONT go cheep on the dremel, make sure you get variable speed model.


Any recommendations while I'm googling? Also I'm curious on Acrylic, as I've heard concerns on some cases where the window would fog or other issues, not sure if this is specific material or dependent on quality. Hoping Home Depot sells it, if not any recommended sites?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> The reason why I went with the TH10 is because you can't fit a thick rad on the motherboard side on the MH10. There is 59mm of rad space on the top and 52mm rad space on the bottom. This means that you cannot fit a 60mm thick rad on the top or bottom (this is not even considering the 25mm of extra room you would need for a fan). On the TH10, you could fit the thickest rad and push pull fans on the top of the motherboard, and a 60mm thick rad and 25mm fans on the bottom, even with the bottom-most pci-e lane on your motherboard populated. The greater height of the TH10 also allows for more items in the front, like 5.25" bay devices or fans. Another advantage of extra height is that if you were to run dual PSUs, you could not use the bottom 480 radiator mount on the PSU side of the MH10.
> 
> The price difference is also very small compared to what you're already paying. The MH10 is more compact, but if you are looking for more options right out of the box, and more expandability in the future, I would recommend the TH10.


This, is stuff I like to read, and hear. People's actual comments on their system's and the pro's they see therefor. I'm not sure exactly what got me into the mid-size range honestly. Thanks to the Air540 initially and the cube design I believe is when I started looking @ mid-sized cases, as I've ALWAYS been a full-tower type person since the late 90's.

Appreciate that btw. Also since you have the TH10, would you consider a pedestal for yours? I was thinking of it w/ the MH10 mainly to put 2x RAD/fan configurations + RES in them. That way it would open up space in the main panel for my theme. Though I guess due to the few inches difference w/t he TH10 I'd just end up w/ even more room to play.

I see alot of build logs where people put white material usually around the area you would see the window ( diff cases) and then lights beneath which the material isn't 100% solid to where the light somewhat glows through. Anyone chime me in on what that is ? I'll try and find an earlier build log w/ someone using it.


----------



## kpoeticg

The Dremel 4200 is what i use. You're either talking about U-Channel/C-Channel or Vinyl/Carbon Fiber Vinyl. The lights your asking about are either LED Strips or Cathode tubes.
And i feel u on the cube case. I'm doing my build in a HAF XB. Modding the hell out of it to fit a proper loop, but it'll be worth it when i'm done

Window Molding (C/U-Channel)
Vinyl
Cathodes
LED Strips The Phobya Flexlights are good and if you get the RGB one, it can be controlled by the Aquaero if you end up getting it.
Dremel 4200 and Flex-Shaft Attachment which is very useful.
The 4200 kit comes with most of what you'll need to get started. One of THESE kits will also come in real handy too.
All the Dremel stuff i listed i bought at Home Depot, you'll also need a decent Drill, Files, Screwdrivers, Small Pliers Set, Clamps, SAFETY GLASSES, VELCRO, 3M Scotch 4010 Mounting Tape (If you wanna make your own windows)

Helpful things are Sandpaper, Sanding Mouse, Tin Snips, Level, Metal Ruler, Buffer, Multimeter, Dremel Workstation (looks like a Dremel DrillPress), Nibbler, Hot Glue Gun, Rivet Gun, Buffer, Tweezers, Heatgun, Good Drill Bits, Holesaws, Jigsaw, LED Flashlight that straps on your head, Automatic Screwdriver, Panavise or any type of Vise that works for you

That's most of the stuff i use for modding anyway.

Casemodgods and Bit-Tech both have good articles about putting together a Modder's Toolbox. MNPCTech has good tutorials for doing windows and painting

HERE, HERE, and HERE are good places for acrylic


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Any recommendations while I'm googling? Also I'm curious on Acrylic, as I've heard concerns on some cases where the window would fog or other issues, not sure if this is specific material or dependent on quality. Hoping Home Depot sells it, if not any recommended sites?
> This, is stuff I like to read, and hear. People's actual comments on their system's and the pro's they see therefor. I'm not sure exactly what got me into the mid-size range honestly. Thanks to the Air540 initially and the cube design I believe is when I started looking @ mid-sized cases, as I've ALWAYS been a full-tower type person since the late 90's.
> 
> Appreciate that btw. Also since you have the TH10, would you consider a pedestal for yours? I was thinking of it w/ the MH10 mainly to put 2x RAD/fan configurations + RES in them. That way it would open up space in the main panel for my theme. Though I guess due to the few inches difference w/t he TH10 I'd just end up w/ even more room to play.
> 
> I see alot of build logs where people put white material usually around the area you would see the window ( diff cases) and then lights beneath which the material isn't 100% solid to where the light somewhat glows through. Anyone chime me in on what that is ? I'll try and find an earlier build log w/ someone using it.


From other cases I've owned, size is what determines the amount of things you can fit in it. Case Labs doesn't work this way, the cases are so well designed that the small-mid Case Labs cases could fit more components/rads than any other full tower case.









I was originally going for a pedestal build, but after visualizing it some more, I had trouble seeing how I would go about routing the tubing back. For example, if I covered the bottom two mounts, then there would be no way other than external routing to bring the tubing back to the res. With some modding, or 360 rads, this can be done. I had a good idea before: I was going to make the motherboard side completely rad free, and have fans pushing cool air down into a pedestal where I had rads. The fans would then blow to the right, and more fans would blow up into the PSU side of the case, creating a somewhat of a cool and hot side of the case. Not sure if you can visualize this. I'm going to settle for 4x 480 rads now, 2 at the bottom and top of both the motherboard and PSU side. 1920mm at 60mm thick rads should be enough. A this point, I don't need a pedestal. Since I am going acrylic tubing, I felt like my new layout would be easier to work with and also be more aesthetically pleasing. The pedestal gives a lot of room, and is a good place to put rads, because it is isolated and at the bottom of the case (coldest part of the room). However, going with a pedestal build will be more of a challenge imo, and you might need to do some modding. For the TH10, if you wanted a pedestal, I would imagine a build like this: 2x 480 rads on the top both motherboard and PSU side, two 360 rads on the bottom both motherboard and PSU side, and since you will have that extra hole since you went with the 360 instead of the 480, you can route tubing to the two 480s you mount in the pedestal. If you want, you can put 480s on the bottom, but you will need to cut out some holes to route the tubing to the pedestal. After that, you will run the tubing back.This will effectively give you more potential to have more rad.

If you wanted, you could also get the extended 30mm top or even the 85mm top for two more slim or thick rads. Now you're at 8x 480 rads with case pedestal and top. Want to get more crazy? Get the accessory mounting bars and mount two PSUs horizontally in the air. This way, you can mount 2 additional 480 rads on the ventilated side of the door (will need accessory). You can do the same on the motherboard side door if you wanted, might need slimmer rads depending on your GPU configuration. Now we are up to 12 rads. We still have room in the front, with an accessory you can mount a 480 rad on the motherboard side. With some modding you can mount a 480 on the PSU front side. Now we are up to 14x 480 rads all INTERNALLY mounted. The options are seriously endless.


----------



## cruzdi

I found the T10 to be the best size.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

NCIX's page still says "ETA updated to November 5th!"

http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=90951

Sooo, is that when the first boards are expected to be shipped? Or did that Nov 12th email go out to those who pre-ordered after that and the page _still_ hasn't been updated?

I'm just being nosy, as my order is with Newegg and it looks like they aren't expected to ship until the 19th which is what the page for it said when it first went up, or maybe it's the 15th which is what the release date had been changed to when I ordered, or now maybe it's the 19th which it got changed back to again. lol

Waiting for this board makes me feel like a mushroom. Kept in the dark and fed manure.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Ok guys any thoughts on which processor to go with? Any predictions on performance between the 4930k and the 4820k?


----------



## Redshift 91

unless you want to use 6 cores and more power, get the 4820k.

edit: what I'm saying (just in case) is that there's no difference between 1 of the 4820k cores and 1 4930k, it's just the 4930k has more of them. If you want e-peen or you need 6 cores, the 4930k is your cpu, otherwise, the 4820k will be just as good for less money


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> unless you want to use 6 cores and more power, get the 4820k.
> 
> edit: what I'm saying (just in case) is that there's no difference between 1 of the 4820k cores and 1 4930k, it's just the 4930k has more of them. If you want e-peen or you need 6 cores, the 4930k is your cpu, otherwise, the 4820k will be just as good for less money


thats what I was thinking 200 bucks toward another GPU it is then!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> NCIX's page still says "ETA updated to November 5th!"
> 
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=90951
> 
> Sooo, is that when the first boards are expected to be shipped? Or did that Nov 12th email go out to those who pre-ordered after that and the page _still_ hasn't been updated?
> 
> I'm just being nosy, as my order is with Newegg and it looks like they aren't expected to ship until the 19th which is what the page for it said when it first went up, or maybe it's the 15th which is what the release date had been changed to when I ordered, or now maybe it's the 19th which it got changed back to again. lol
> 
> *Waiting for this board makes me feel like a mushroom. Kept in the dark and fed manure.*


I truly believe that NCIX November 5th date is going to change tomorrow morning, hell may even happen today. The last email I got from them had a shipping date of the 15th.

dont say that on the asus forums or they will ban you, call you entitled, indignant, flame starting, panic stirring, immature, troll.







oihhh, wait...


----------



## BaldGuy

They are definitely making us sweat it out on this board. It comes out months after IVY-E is out, and now looks like we won't actually get it till a month after the official release date of 10-29-13. Newegg has changed there date to the 19th.

Lots has been said about what all we gain by the black edition. I think, I found 2 things we lost, and wonder if anyone else has found anything else. Both owners manuals can be found on Asus's site to download and compare.

1. 2 fewer USB ports on the back.
2. No Overclock Key


----------



## skupples

The OC key has been replaced with that silly OC remote control. I noticed it had two less USB plugs.

Newegg changed to the 19th last week. 12 15 19... I think they may be stock piling them & that's why they have pushed it back. & like I said above ncix will likely change that Nov 5 date today.


----------



## LunaP

I'm amazed you guys went a full 24 hours w/o saying anything lol.

Gonna call up both sides today for lulz and see what the latest and greatest is.


----------



## Cool Mike

Newegg, I want mine this week please.


----------



## skupples

I put an email in the minute I saw the discrepancy between the dates on site & in email.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> *The OC key has been replaced with that silly OC remote control*. I noticed it had two less USB plugs.
> 
> Newegg changed to the 19th last week. 12 15 19... I think they may be stock piling them & that's why they have pushed it back. & like I said above ncix will likely change that Nov 5 date today.


it's not "silly" and it's not a "remote control" ..it's not cheap and that's why this board is so expensive ,you'll like it


----------



## drunkenvalley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> it's not "silly" and it's not a "remote control" ..it's not cheap and that's why this board is so expensive ,you'll like it


Its use for the average user is limited to say the least. I recall TTL putting it the best, though I can't recite his exact words.


----------



## BaldGuy

I realize the OC Key has been replaced. But that's still one less thing we have over the original.

Personally, I don't like anything less then the original. They can add features all they want, but hate them taking away things. Should have made it so one could use both. From what I seen so far, I'd sooner have the key, but if they must change it, let us use the key and/or that remote.

Any rate, is there anything else other then losing the OC key, and 2 rear USB port?. (losing the 2 ports also suck, if I'm right about us losing them. One can never have enough external USB ports).


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkenvalley*
> 
> Its use for the average user is limited to say the least. I recall TTL putting it the best, though I can't recite his exact words.


Wouldn't it be nice if that OC panel and AC4 were left out, and the price to have been $40-50 less?


----------



## strong island 1

that would be nice. or maybe let you choose the game. These game bundles are actually pretty cool. the past couple months I have been playing splinter cell and now batman all for free. I used to be against them but I think it's just a free bonus and wouldn't reduce the price that much without the game.


----------



## drunkenvalley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if that OC panel and AC4 were left out, and the price to have been $40-50 less?


To me that'd have been great, though I'd be happy to see Asus sell their OC panel separately. Preferably with a replaceable cable.


----------



## skupples

The Nov 5th date on ncix would seems to be a total wash acordng to the email I just got saying they will recieve on the 12th


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkenvalley*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> it's not "silly" and it's not a "remote control" ..it's not cheap and that's why this board is so expensive ,you'll like it
> 
> 
> 
> Its use for the average user is limited to say the least. I recall TTL putting it the best, though I can't recite his exact words.
Click to expand...

you could easily sell this unit since it's pretty hard to find it and just use ROG software provide it with the board for your "average" OC







,the one (AI Suite3 ) I'm using on M6 Impact works very well


----------



## Redshift 91

I'm actually hoping to use the OC panel to monitor coolant temps. I don't mind it being in there really. On the other hand, if it wasn't bundled with the mobo, I probably wouldn't care either.


----------



## skupples

I haven't enjoyed an assassin's Creed game send the first one however long ago. I will attempt to play this one but I won't hold my breath as the series seems to be extremely SHINee an extremely dumbthough if it is long and expensive as they claim then I will probably enjoy it. I find the longer the game the easier it is for me to immerse myself in the more I enjoy them but that obviously did not apply on number 3


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> I'm actually hoping to use the OC panel to monitor coolant temps. I don't mind it being in there really. On the other hand, if it wasn't bundled with the mobo, I probably wouldn't care either.


I agree, I will try to use it. The reports are however that the connecting cable is overly short therefore mounting it in a bay or even outside of the case without having the cable at least reasonably hidden may be a problem. If that is true I will probably cut the cable and solder in longer wiring.
As for the ship dates, I am also waiting for some of the new GTX 780I GPU's so I am biding my time. December is less busy for me anyway so that will be a good month to build.


----------



## skupples

The oc panel looks Cheep and the cord is too short for it to have any use for me. I can't have it inside my case, not enough room. if it works exactly Like an EVbot I'll like it though.


----------



## Redshift 91

The short cable shouldn't be a problem for me at all, because of the 90 degree rotated mobo tray


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The oc panel looks Cheep and the cord is too short for it to have any use for me. I can't have it inside my case, not enough room. if it works exactly Like an EVbot I'll like it though.


ya the evbot is really cool. It's the only thing I use now to OC my gpus. I gave the evga dark a try because I thought the board looked amazing and I wanted to use the evbot but I really didn't like it. After being used to asus boards and how everything "just works" it was way to buggy for me. The worst for me was that it would apply almost an extra .1v to the cpu all by itself. That's alot when you are already at 1.4v. it was more like .08 but that is a lot and really turned me off. There were a lot of other bugs that drove me nuts. I ended up returning it and waiting for this board. I never once used the oc key with the rive but I thought it was a cool idea. i might check the oc panel out.


----------



## WorldExclusive

For a soon to be dead socket without today's features that Haswell brings, $499 is asking a lot.
The MSI board for $239 looks the same as this one once installed inside the case. More software gimmicks from ASUS and black accents to jack up the price.


----------



## Redshift 91

If anyone here was concerned about price, we'd have all bought RIVEs for $100 cheaper. Plus that MSi board doesn't have a good slot lay out for my case/components.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> For a soon to be dead socket without today's features that Haswell brings, $499 is asking a lot.
> The MSI board for $239 looks the same as this one once installed inside the case. More software gimmicks from ASUS and black accents to jack up the price.


I find it EXTREMELY lazy on Intel's part that they didn't push a new chipset for ivy-e, when they pushed one for reg-ivy.

the only "modern" thing it's missing is more SATA6.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> For a soon to be dead socket without today's features that Haswell brings, $499 is asking a lot.
> The MSI board for $239 looks the same as this one once installed inside the case. More software gimmicks from ASUS and black accents to jack up the price.


Where to start...

1. Dead socket? 2011 will outlive the mainstream market. Haswell-E might be on 2011.
2. What features does Haswell bring exactly that isn't on this board? We have USB 3.0 and MORE PCI-E lanes, which is needed for tri/quad high end cards. The IMC on IVY-E has allowed for 4400mhz memory.
3. Price is quite good for the ultimate motherboard. Original RIVE is $430.
4. How can you even compare "the MSI board" to this. Higher quality components in every direction. RIVE is the motherboard on almost every world record, RIVBE will be the same.
5. What software gimmicks? We are buying this for the hardware, not software. Extra software is more of a feature than a gimmick.
6. You're a troll.


----------



## erayser

I think the board is overpriced... but I think I waited so long for it... I didn't care about the price anymore. I think I'm going to be more bothered by the $500+ watercooling parts I'm planning to order to update my loop to an acrylic loop. I can reuse what I already have, but I hate my bay reservior, and the acrylic builds I've seen just look so damn sexy. I'm planning to use black acrylic tubing to go with this board.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Where to start...
> 
> 1. Dead socket? 2011 will outlive the mainstream market. Haswell-E might be on 2011.
> 2. What features does Haswell bring exactly that isn't on this board? We have USB 3.0 and MORE PCI-E lanes, which is needed for tri/quad high end cards. The IMC on IVY-E has allowed for 4400mhz memory.
> 3. Price is quite good for the ultimate motherboard. Original RIVE is $430.
> 4. How can you even compare "the MSI board" to this. Higher quality components in every direction. RIVE is the motherboard on almost every world record, RIVBE will be the same.
> 5. What software gimmicks? We are buying this for the hardware, not software. Extra software is more of a feature than a gimmick.
> 6. You're a troll.


Good points to justify your purchase.


----------



## KSIMP88

What's the COAX for?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Good points to justify your purchase.


One thing I will say, this board probably had and still has one of the worst launches ever.


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> One thing I will say, this board probably had and still has one of the worst launches ever.


What launch?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> What launch?


Reading that, for a sec I was







, then I remembered I'm waiting on this thing myself, and it quickly turned to


----------



## DBaer

If price were a big factor then many of us would be building Haswell rigs, or in my case just staying with my older but still great performing i7 920. There is always something new on the way and a year to 18 months is a long way out. Also just because there is a newer generation socket does not mean it is better. Would you take a 2013 (name it, say... a Yugo) over a 2010 Mercedes or BMW?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> For a soon to be dead socket without today's features that Haswell brings, $499 is asking a lot.
> The MSI board for $239 looks the same as this one once installed inside the case. More software gimmicks from ASUS and black accents to jack up the price.


The 4930k is going to be a beast of a cpu for a very long time. Look at how long the 3930k has been at the top. This board will last so long. You could use this board for high end video card setups for a very long time. I am getting it to get the most out of my ivy-e but also because I know this board will be amazing for benching high end gpus for a very long time.


----------



## skupples

It's not a dead socket, *it's a dead chipset.* 2011 will remain the E series socket for many iterations to come. Haswell-E WILL be on socket 2011, with Chipset X-X9. People really need to get their terms right before making such silly posts.

The only thing this board doesn't have that Haswell series has are the extra USB's (most people don't use them, thus they got rid of them) & less SATA6. Everything else is 100% top of the line.

The lack of extra native (intel) SATA6 is because INTEL was too lazy to release a new chipset for Ivy-E, which blows my mind since they dropped a new chipset for 1155 Ivybridge. Either way, i'll have close to 2TB of SSD on my two SATA6's so that's really non issue. Anyone looking to run more than a dual SSD raid is going to use a high end raid card anyways.

The "software gimmick's" are all things that can be downloaded & used for free on almost any motherboard. This board cost 500$ because of the man hour's & top of the line hardware sunk into it. It's also the ultimate flagship name of the ASUS Line. The ASUS Black Edition motherboards are always the best. This one will be no different. so stop trying to rain on our parade, woohooo it doesn't have future support for DDR4... Who care's? DDR4 isn't even going to be a viable option for another 1-2 years. Anyway's, i'm beginning to repeat my self in the same post, so yeah....

/endrant.


----------



## DBaer

Skupples, you got it, right on!


----------



## Arm3nian

/startrant

I'm going to be







if NCIX doesn't ship this tomorrow.


----------



## Cool Mike

Hoping Newegg will ship before NCIX.









Who will be the winner? Newegg or NCIX


----------



## Arm3nian

Currently NCIX seems to be the winner with their November 5th release date on their site. How likely is this? Not sure. After that, NCIX still should be the winner with the 12th from the email we got. Earliest we saw from Newegg was the 2nd but that obviously was a mistake. Next earlier is the 15th for Newegg.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> /startrant
> 
> I'm going to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if NCIX doesn't ship this tomorrow.


That date they have listed is a total farce from what I understand...

Me:
Quote:


> Dated Nov 02, 2013 at 11:25 PM reply from you
> 
> All these date's are starting to give me a headache. I understand it's all based off of estimate, but why does my email say nov-12 when the product page show's nov-5th as "ETA" which I assume is the date of receiving, not shipping.


Them :
Quote:


> I am sorry for the confusion, the old ETA was Oct 31, 2013; however, that was updated from our supplier that they will now receive this shipment on Nov 12, 2013. As soon as they can check in this shipment we will be able to ship out this motherboard. Please note as of right now everyone that have received this email update means we have stock allocated for their order, we just need to wait for this shipment to be check into our supplier's warehouse.


I sent a second email after receiving this one saying "Then why does the product page list Nov 5th as the ETA" (copy pasted exact wording of the site) No response.









So, besides the site showing nov 5th, they have now stuck to the story of receiving shipment on nov-12, which means it would ship 1-2 day's after that.

As to NewEgg... A few things could be the case with "nov 19th" this could be a date for non-pre-ordering. When they actually open up the site to actual order's, or it could be the actual shipping date. Who know's. NewEgg has a much larger customer base to supply, & as they have stated they are amassing product, so this could mean they have delayed to have as much product available as possible.

Either way, ncix should only be a week off. They seem to think their order is actually in transit, & arriving on the 12th... for now...


----------



## Dantrax

Haswell-E cpus will use an updated 2011 socket the 2011-3 socket with the x99 chipset. Per this pic I saw-


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's not a dead socket, *it's a dead chipset.* 2011 will remain the E series socket for many iterations to come. Haswell-E WILL be on socket 2011, with Chipset X-X9. People really need to get their terms right before making such silly posts.
> 
> The only thing this board doesn't have that Haswell series has are the extra USB's (most people don't use them, thus they got rid of them) & less SATA6. Everything else is 100% top of the line.
> 
> The lack of extra native (intel) SATA6 is because INTEL was too lazy to release a new chipset for Ivy-E, which blows my mind since they dropped a new chipset for 1155 Ivybridge. Either way, i'll have close to 2TB of SSD on my two SATA6's so that's really non issue. Anyone looking to run more than a dual SSD raid is going to use a high end raid card anyways.


i thought it was gonna be a new socket ... 2011-3


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dantrax*
> 
> Haswell-E cpus will use an updated 2011 socket the 2011-3 socket with the x99 chipset. Per this pic I saw-


Looks like it should still fit. 2011 contacts is 2011 contacts.

At least it looks like it should physically fit from that picture lol.


----------



## Dantrax

LOL yeah it might still fit, but even the heat spreader looks different. So a different clamp to hold the cpu down will be needed. The main thing is the chipset x99 vs. x79. Intel sucks with their chipsets. CPU up grades are usually ok but not so for their chipsets. Didn't Intel sue NVidia to stop making chipsets for Intel motherboards, because NVidia was putting more features into their chipsets. Anyway if the R4BE had an x99 chipset in it lookout cause it would be the hottest thing out there. But even without an x99 it still is pretty damn packed with expensive goodness. Now back to the old waiting game. Come on Asus get some product to us.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> NCIX Email:The suppliers contacted us to let us know that all the orders we have for the boards will be fulfilled. However, they have missed their ETA date of the 31st of October. When we spoke with them earlier they have given us a new ETA date of the 12th of November. If you have any further questions please let us know. Thank you for contacting NCIX! Have a wonderful day!


Brb, jumping off of the Stratosphere.


----------



## Cool Mike

Just having a little fun while we wait on our black beauties.

Will be interesting to see who ships first. (NCIX or Newegg) Both are in the same location.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> i thought it was gonna be a new socket ... 2011-3


people seem to be getting chipset's and socket's confused. Socket is what the chip plug's into, chipset is whats under the massive heatsink on the South east corner of your motherboard. So, the HW-E chips will still use the 2011 pin layout (it's where our 40 lanes come from) the IHS & clamp will be different though.

The only reason we don't have enthusiast 8 core cpu's right now is because intel has zero competition in this area of the market.


----------



## sdf258sefkljs

Since Corsair discontinued them I bet they will be hard to find and in higher demand to match the new Asus Gold builds.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Just having a little fun while we wait on our black beauties.
> 
> Will be interesting to see who ships first. (NCIX or Newegg) Both are in the same location.


do they have warehouses in the same location? Or are they just corp. offices in the same location? Also, NCIX has made it sound like they will be shipping the first unit's directly from their supplier, instead of their normal warehouse.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> do they have warehouses in the same location? Or are they just corp. offices in the same location? Also, NCIX has made it sound like they will be shipping the first unit's directly from their supplier, instead of their normal warehouse.


They both have a warehouse in cali.


----------



## Cool Mike

Newegg will be shipping out of their California warehouse. I live on the east coast, that's why I did overnight ship


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Newegg will be shipping out of their California warehouse. I live on the east coast, that's why I did overnight ship


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> They both have a warehouse in cali.


yeah... This may be why Newegg has a different date of availability than NCIX. NCIX is sending the first batch out directly from the supplier. Which is slightly scary since that can actually take more time, some times.








here's to hoping for before december!


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Newegg will be shipping out of their California warehouse. I live on the east coast, that's why I did overnight ship


I always get the cheapest shipping, and I usually get my shipment next day from newegg.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> I always get the cheapest shipping, and I usually get my shipment next day from newegg.


As long as you're within 1 state (rarely 2) of the facility, even ground shipping can yield over night results lol, just depends on where you are most of the time. I'm in AZ so normally the same applies to me from CA.


----------



## Arm3nian

Also depends what they use to ship. UPS still takes 3 days for me and I'm 1 state away. Ontrac however, which serves the west, drives a helicopter to your house, and delivers it to you before the tracking # gets uploaded.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Looks like it should still fit. 2011 contacts is 2011 contacts.
> 
> At least it looks like it should physically fit from that picture lol.


There are numerous cases where parts with identical pin configuration were not of the same socket revision or compatible. A Core 2 will work in maybe 5% of LGA-775 boards released before the socket was refreshed to support Core 2. An AM3+ Bulldozer or Vishera will only work in a small portion of earlier AM3 boards.

Power and I/O pins can easily change location, and even if these remain the same power delivery and signaling specifications can change. The picture also states that they are keyed differently.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dantrax*
> 
> Intel sucks with their chipsets. CPU up grades are usually ok but not so for their chipsets.


Intel has generally had very strong chipsets, it's just that we are overdue for a major refresh.

I have P35/ICH9R boards from 2007 that are still better as far as SATA performance goes compared to my less than year old 990FX/SB950 board. The problem is that X79 has only a handful more features than the ancient ICH9R.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So, the HW-E chips will still use the 2011 pin layout (it's where our 40 lanes come from) the IHS & clamp will be different though.


Same pin count does not automatically imply the same/compatible sockets.

Most indications are that Haswell-E will not work in any current board (including the Rampage IV Black), and that current CPUs probably will not work in any Haswell-E board.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> There are numerous cases where parts with identical pin configuration were not of the same socket revision or compatible. A Core 2 will work in maybe 5% of LGA-775 boards released before the socket was refreshed to support Core 2. An AM3+ Bulldozer or Vishera will only work in a small portion of earlier AM3 boards.
> 
> Power and I/O pins can easily change location, and even if these remain the same power delivery and signaling specifications can change. The picture also states that they are keyed differently.
> Intel has generally had very strong chipsets, it's just that we are overdue for a major refresh.
> 
> I have P35/ICH9R boards from 2007 that are still better as far as SATA performance goes compared to my less than year old 990FX/SB950 board. The problem is that X79 has only a handful more features than the ancient ICH9R.
> Same pin count does not automatically imply the same/compatible sockets.
> 
> Most indications are that Haswell-E will not work in any current board (including the Rampage IV Black), and that current CPUs probably will not work in any Haswell-E board.


Same pin count however does automatically imply that there is a chance for it to be fully compatible. Intel can design Haswell-E contacts to have the same operations and purpose as Sandy-E or Ivy-E. For all we know, the socket 2011-3 might just imply a physical difference in the heatsink of the chip.

AMD and Intel have had more than two processor releases in the past on the same socket that were compatible, just because Sandy-E and Ivy-E are on 2011 doesn't mean that Haswell-E is going to be on a different socket that doesn't work. Haswell-E might not even need a new design for the contacts. Maybe, it will, too soon to draw conclusions.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> There are numerous cases where parts with identical pin configuration were not of the same socket revision or compatible.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ...
> 
> 
> 
> A Core 2 will work in maybe 5% of LGA-775 boards released before the socket was refreshed to support Core 2. An AM3+ Bulldozer or Vishera will only work in a small portion of earlier AM3 boards.
> 
> 
> 
> Power and I/O pins can easily change location, and even if these remain the same power delivery and signaling specifications can change. The picture also states that they are keyed differently.
> 
> Intel has generally had very strong chipsets, it's just that we are overdue for a major refresh.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ...
> 
> 
> 
> I have P35/ICH9R boards from 2007 that are still better as far as SATA performance goes compared to my less than year old 990FX/SB950 board. The problem is that X79 has only a handful more features than the ancient ICH9R.
> 
> 
> Same pin count does not automatically imply the same/compatible sockets.
> 
> Most indications are that Haswell-E will not work in any current board (including the Rampage IV Black), and that current CPUs probably will not work in any Haswell-E board.


I don't think any1 was trying to say that Haswell-E would work in a RIVE BE. The statement that LGA2011 is outdated is a false statement.
I agree that Intel makes strong chipsets, but they're too busy focusing on Mobile Expansion and gave IB-E half of a launch. It's ridiculous to launch IB-E to the hardcore community right after they release Haswell for the mainstream community. It's basically like "Take these crumbs and shut up, we've got better things to do"


----------



## skupples

Knowing intel they will move ONE pin to make sure sb-e & ivy-E won't fit in 2011-3.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Knowing intel they will move ONE pin to make sure sb-e & ivy-E won't fit in 2011-3.


They might a pull an 1156 lol.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Same pin count however does automatically imply that there is a chance for it to be fully compatible. Intel can design Haswell-E contacts to have the same operations and purpose as Sandy-E or Ivy-E. For all we know, the socket 2011-3 might just imply a physical difference in the heatsink of the chip.


This would go against precedent and I believe it's an extremely unlikely scenario.

Intel's rule is two generations per socket for the workstation/2P server platforms, and never before has an Intel part with an IMC supported more than one memory standard (Haswell-E is supposedly DDR4; and DDR4 differs significantly from DDR3/2 in pinout and electrical/signaling requirements).

Also, the current LGA-2011-0 socket has multiple physical forms (square and narrow) for the CPU/heatsink retention mechanism, suggesting that the last number does not reflect such a simple change.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> This would go against precedent and I believe it's an extremely unlikely scenario.
> 
> *Intel's rule is two generations per socket* for the workstation/2P server platforms, and never before has an Intel part with an IMC supported more than one memory standard (Haswell-E is supposedly DDR4; and DDR4 differs significantly from DDR3/2 in pinout and electrical/signaling requirements).
> 
> Also, the current LGA-2011-0 socket has multiple physical forms (square and narrow) for the CPU/heatsink retention mechanism, suggesting that the last number does not reflect such a simple change.


Exactly. Haswell-E on 2011 would make it the third, therefore increasing the likeliness of backwards compatibility. Only thing we can say now is that if Haswell-E supports DDR4, and DDR4 is physically different, then we will need new motherboards anyway.

Your original point was that 2011 is a dead socket. You've just proven yourself wrong by saying Haswell-E is on 2011... maybe you should've been more specific. x79 is outdated and dead. 2011 on the other hand has IVY-E, the top performer, which means it isn't dead. 2011-0 is automatically dead then because Haswell-E is coming. I guess 2011-3 is also dead because Broadwell-E is coming. I guess whatever socket Broadwell-E is on is also dead since Skylake-E is coming


----------



## skupples

Just imagine how nice Ivy-E would of been if intel would of produced a new friggin chipset for it.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just imagine how nice Ivy-E would of been if intel would of produced a new friggin chipset for it.


Blame AMD. At least they're doing amazing on the GPU side.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Blame AMD. At least they're doing amazing on the GPU side.


Eyefinity always makes me drool, I doubt nvidia will ever pick it up, though if the crossfire issues ever iron themselves out ( from what I've heard and read a majority of ) I may be inclined to jump over to ATI. I"m a prior 3dfx fan so nvidia was the obvious jump back then, just been w/ them to long. I don't doubt either would make a great home w/ this planar board.

I just can't go below 4 monitors, even at work I've got 5 now, just makes life easy. Also curious on one thing, since there was never an x89 what if Intel makes that the new Haswell-E vs x99 DUN DUN DUNNNNNNNNNNNN







(kidding obviously







)


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Eyefinity always makes me drool, I doubt nvidia will ever pick it up, though if the crossfire issues ever iron themselves out ( from what I've heard and read a majority of ) I may be inclined to jump over to ATI. I"m a prior 3dfx fan so nvidia was the obvious jump back then, just been w/ them to long. I don't doubt either would make a great home w/ this planar board.
> 
> I just can't go below 4 monitors, even at work I've got 5 now, just makes life easy.


Eyefinity is amazing. Also, crossfire scales near 100% on the 290x, it is scary. For the stuttering issues, most in the 290/290x owners club have reported it to be fixed. We will see with drivers.
As far as performance, it is doing quite well. We still have to get AB updates for proper volt mods, new and more optimized bioses, new drivers (already shown to provide massive performance increases), and mantle for potentially even more performance. 290x/290 has already taken over, and will continue to. Did I mention the price?









I had quad 690 before this, so I should be unbiased. I was going to grab titans or 780s, but saw potential for AMD and grabbed them. From what I can tell so far, it was the correct choice.


----------



## skupples

3+1 is my limit for this system... Though, i'm watching AMD closely... May have to jump ship when they launch 20NM. 5X look's great, but for me it wasn't so hot when I was running quad 7970's.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Your original point was that 2011 is a dead socket.


Not exactly.

Haswell-E just won't be on the current LGA-2011 socket. It may be on a socket with 2011 pins that is superficially very similar to the current socket, but the chances of them being interchangeable are virtually nil.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> which means it isn't dead.


Never said it was.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Not exactly.
> 
> Haswell-E just won't be on the current LGA-2011 socket. It may be on a socket with 2011 pins that is superficially very similar to the current socket, but the chances of them being interchangeable are virtually nil.
> Never said it was.


I don't doubt that Haswell-E will be on a different socket at all. I guess it was the other guy who said 2011 is dead, which makes no sense to me considering the top performing cpu is on it.

I only wanted to point out the fact that even though this motherboard is using an outdated chipset, and that it might not be compatible with the next gen cpu, does not mean it is a bad purchase. It is still home to top performing chip.


----------



## _REAPER_

Just thinking is it OCT 29th yet.... LOL


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Knowing intel they will move ONE pin to make sure sb-e & ivy-E won't fit in 2011-3.


PIN layout I think is similar, however the IHS / ILM is different to prevent users from trying to fit their 2011-B to the 2011-3 socket.

There was a picture posted somewhere.


----------



## skupples

nov 5th! Lets see how long it takes ncix to change the fake date.


----------



## Redshift 91

"remember, remember the fifth of November..."
was a lie


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> "remember, remember the fifth of November..."
> was a lie


We have 1,000 + person rally/protest in Hollywood tonight.


----------



## Redshift 91

If I was still in Miami Shores, I'd be there


----------



## skupples

Marlin's stadium isn't that far out! & Hey, @ least that massive pile of tax dollar's known as Marlin's Stadium is getting used!!!


----------



## Redshift 91

My fiancee's car died literally a block from there.


----------



## d33r

Which processor do you think has better overclocking potential on the black edition? the 3930k? or 4930k? I know they are somewhat similar processors with the 4930k looks like a 22nm revision of the 32nm 3930k? Please lend me your knowledge thanks


----------



## Redshift 91

You'll have more GHz with the 3930k for sure, just like Sandy and Ivy. Also just like Sandy and Ivy, a lower clocked Ivy is as fast as a higher clocked Sandy. What IVY really has right now, is lower energy use and less heat produced. If you're buying a new chip now, get the 4930k. If I could go back to April, I'd stop myself from buying a 3930k.


----------



## Cool Mike

As a reference. My physics score in 3Dmark11 with a 4930K @ 4.6Ghz is almost identical to my 3930K at 4.8Ghz.

I would go with the lastest and greatest 4930K. It is cooler when overclocking and certified PCIe 3.0.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> As a reference. My physics score in 3Dmark11 with a 4930K @ 4.6Ghz is almost identical to my 3930K at 4.8Ghz.
> 
> I would go with the lastest and greatest 4930K. It is cooler when overclocking and certified PCIe 3.0.


I read another guy on OCN still needed the Nvidia patch to get pci-E 3.0 with his 4930k.


----------



## skupples

I went with a 3930k for this board, for now. I only payed 400$ with it so meh. I also have the OC warranty, so if I find that this board magically gets 4930k to that magical 4.8-5.0 (much easier than now) + insane memory speeds i'll be swapping out.

meh, just had contest the 1,300 worth of repairs on my car. They didn't buy new parts, they used USED parts and welded the shift cables back together & my rear main seal is now leaking = not resting until I get my money back. So, should have an extra 1,000$ to play with in the next week or two.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am going to stick with my 3970X for this mobo for now until I can convince the wife of the need for me to upgrade lol


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I read another guy on OCN still needed the Nvidia patch to get pci-E 3.0 with his 4930k.


AFAIK the patch isn't anything to do with the CPU, it's for Nvidia drivers because they disabled PCI-E 3.0 by default. I believe NVidia said they planned to release future drivers (already out?) that automatically set PCI-E 3.0 for IB-E CPU's.

I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm mistaken, but that's the way I understood it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> AFAIK the patch isn't anything to do with the CPU, it's for Nvidia drivers because they disabled PCI-E 3.0 by default. I believe NVidia said they planned to release future drivers (already out?) that automatically set PCI-E 3.0 for IB-E CPU's.
> 
> I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm mistaken, but that's the way I understood it.


& from what I understand, the implementation has been rather shaky, leaving allot of people having to still use the "Hack"


----------



## grunion

IB-E/BE combo will natively support PCI-E 3.0, no hacks needed.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Yes, I'm aware the board and processor will support PCI-E 3.0, but Nvidia disabled support for 3.0 in their drivers so cards cannot use it _unless_ you apply their patch.

Last I read was an announcement about a month ago from Nvidia that they were going to enable PCI-E 3.0 in future drivers for some of their cards - I think only for GTX 780 and Titans, but I'm not sure if any of those drivers are out yet.

Here's one of the posts I read ...
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/606752/ivy-e-native-gen-3-support-please-i-ve-been-using-the-4930k-for-2-weeks-now-and-no-updated-driver-/
Quote:


> nvidia are taking their time to certify the devices and make sure any mainboards that don't make the cut are not pci-e 3 enabled.
> 
> the gen3 tool will still work on your IB-E in the meantime.


Quote:


> We will be adding PCI-E 3.0 Ivybridge-E support for the Geforce GTX 780 and GTX Titan in a future driver.


----------



## skupples

Guess i'll be needing that batch file or w/e is for my SB-E/.


----------



## strong island 1

the nvidia drivers are already out. it was the last beta driver they released and now it's in the last whql drivers. it works fine. I don't use the patch I used to use anymore for 3930k. I am also using the rampage iv gene as I sold the RIVE for the black edition, so it should work on all x79 boards.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> the nvidia drivers are already out. it was the last beta driver they released and now it's in the last whql drivers. it works fine. I don't use the patch I used to use anymore for 3930k. I am also using the rampage iv gene as I sold the RIVE for the black edition, so it should work on all x79 boards.


the only problem is that i'm on surround, and i'm scurred to jump up to 331.xx due to some of the bug's reported. I guess i'll have to bite the bullet & just test it my self when this rig is finally finished. By then 399.99 will be out.









It's mid day nov 5th, & NCIX is still showing Nov 5th on the product page... I can't even imagine how many emails they are getting asking what the hell...


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Blame AMD. At least they're doing amazing on the GPU side.


They are doing better but very far from AMAZING!


----------



## Redshift 91

I don't feel like AMD is doing awesome on the GPU side. They released a brand new GPU that's hotter, louder, and more power hungry than GK110 and only keeps up with it in most games, meanwhile, we had nvidia release a mid range GPU for $500 in 2012. I'd bet Maxwell is only 10-15% faster than the 290x, while nvidia had the ability to release a card that's 40% faster. When's the last time Nvidia had a release that didn't include a monster die? Suffice it to say that I wanted a card from AMD that out did GK110 by 20-30% and they totally failed to deliver.


----------



## LunaP

K so I fired off an email to NCIX asking if they're done playing their lil games and would kindly update it to match up w/ the correct release date, and to at least implement a standard so all employees can share the same story vs have to make one up, that way it looks more compelling and people can be deceived easier









@ Skupples Ouch, hope you get all your money back and more. Make sure to take pictures of everything as you can definitely file against them. If its NOT privately owned ship then I'd jump directly @ corporate and go up the chain to speed things up. I have an issue once with Pep Boys, where I took my care in because it was shutting off randomly. Left it there and kept getting updates that they're workign on it. Finally a week later they had me come in to get it and told me they couldn't figure it out. Mechanic handed me an oily back of screws, nuts, washers, rings etc (ALOT of them) and said "good luck" and walked off. I threw the back @ him and asked if he was ******* serious and if they were going to put the car back together. They said not their problem anymore. So I lifted the hood and saw the engine cover missing, took pics, called the police and filed right there w/ their management. Called up corporate right after with my intentions.

Repairs and parts ended up coming out to about 2800, after towing and taking it to another dealer, mainly due to missing parts, screws etc. The actual issue was fixed easily. Pep boys had to pay for everything. I ensured that people were aware about it too w/ CL ad's and updates as well negative reviews which certain sites will easily take down for a fee. Yelp is one of the worst for that.

Anywhoo went off topic there but yeah I hate when people get screwed over. GIVE EM HELL!!


----------



## cadaveca

another pic or two:


----------



## qcktthfm1

I like the black . . .


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> I don't feel like AMD is doing awesome on the GPU side. They released a brand new GPU that's hotter, louder, and more power hungry than GK110 and only keeps up with it in most games, meanwhile, we had nvidia release a mid range GPU for $500 in 2012. I'd bet Maxwell is only 10-15% faster than the 290x, while nvidia had the ability to release a card that's 40% faster. When's the last time Nvidia had a release that didn't include a monster die? Suffice it to say that I wanted a card from AMD that out did GK110 by 20-30% and they totally failed to deliver.


Hotter louder because it has a bad cooler. Since you're comparing max performance you have to base the results on non air to begin with.

We have already shown 290x beating gk110. Currently we have non optimized bioses for the card, beta drivers, and no proper volt control. The 290x already outperforms gk110, and we have already seen what gk110 is capable of, 780ti isn't going to make a difference in max oc. Also, the 290 is $399 and offers 780/titan performance.


----------



## drunkenvalley

I'm pretty sure this isn't a thread about graphics cards. Could we please just get back to the Rampage IV Extreme Black Edition? I'm taking from the pictures above it's set to release very shortly.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> another pic or two:


Sahweeeeeet Jesus!


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkenvalley*
> 
> I'm pretty sure this isn't a thread about graphics cards. Could we please just get back to the Rampage IV Extreme Black Edition? I'm taking from the pictures above it's set to release very shortly.


Hoping for the 12th for NCIX preorders. It isn't that far away, I think I can survive. There better be a waterblock out though since some were able to get their hands on it a long time ago.


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkenvalley*
> 
> I'm pretty sure this isn't a thread about graphics cards. Could we please just get back to the Rampage IV Extreme Black Edition? I'm taking from the pictures above it's set to release very shortly.


What do you want these guys to talk about? More pointless speculation on ETA or shipping dates? The board still isn't out. Despite the title of this thread, which originates from September, this board still hasn't actually arrived!


----------



## drunkenvalley

Well, EK seems to be making a fullboard block at least. http://coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?mb_mbs=744
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> What do you want these guys to talk about? More pointless speculation on ETA or shipping dates? The board still isn't out. Despite the title of this thread, which originates from September, this board still hasn't actually arrived!


I'd rather they talk about nothing if they can't think of anything else to talk about. I'm _definitely_ not here for a ramble about AMD versus nVidia graphics cards discussion. That whole discussion can go die in a fire if you ask me.

And seeing the release date is seemingly very close and reviews are showing up those are definitely of interest, too.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just imagine how nice Ivy-E would of been if intel would of produced a new friggin chipset for it.


I bet it would cost premium, and Intel would introduce at least one ridiculous bug with it.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> another pic or two:


Actually you can test difference in overclocking between RIVE and RIV BE. Right? If not, then at least test 3xxx CPU and 4xxx CPU in comparison.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> K so I fired off an email to NCIX asking if they're done playing their lil games and would kindly update it to match up w/ the correct release date, and to at least implement a standard so all employees can share the same story vs have to make one up, that way it looks more compelling and people can be deceived easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Skupples Ouch, hope you get all your money back and more. Make sure to take pictures of everything as you can definitely file against them. If its NOT privately owned ship then I'd jump directly @ corporate and go up the chain to speed things up. I have an issue once with Pep Boys, where I took my care in because it was shutting off randomly. Left it there and kept getting updates that they're workign on it. Finally a week later they had me come in to get it and told me they couldn't figure it out. Mechanic handed me an oily back of screws, nuts, washers, rings etc (ALOT of them) and said "good luck" and walked off. I threw the back @ him and asked if he was ******* serious and if they were going to put the car back together. They said not their problem anymore. So I lifted the hood and saw the engine cover missing, took pics, called the police and filed right there w/ their management. Called up corporate right after with my intentions.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Repairs and parts ended up coming out to about 2800, after towing and taking it to another dealer, mainly due to missing parts, screws etc. The actual issue was fixed easily. Pep boys had to pay for everything. I ensured that people were aware about it too w/ CL ad's and updates as well negative reviews which certain sites will easily take down for a fee. Yelp is one of the worst for that.
> 
> 
> Anywhoo went off topic there but yeah I hate when people get screwed over. GIVE EM HELL!!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



We plan to seek the money for repairs, labor, & the TWO weeks worth of Rental Car service I had to get, which down in Florida during Yatch season is NOT cheap. My shift cable snapped, they charged me the price of the kit, then just welded the "cable" back together. They also replaced the rear main seal, which is now leaking... Probably because they used "make a gasket" type stuff, & now clutch is also rattling... So, not one thing they did ended up panning out as legit. I.e: Fraud. Free Review sites are a joke, companies exist to spam them with fake review's, and will also take down reviews for a "small" fee. Something that's really only an issue with Corporate establishments. Hell, our deer leader has 30 million fake facebook friends.





*NCIX is funny, they will not directly address the fact that the product page say's the 5th.*

For some reason they feel it's neccessary to send me an email every 24hours that say's the exact same thing... "ETA means estimated time of arrival" our new ETA is the 12th of november blah blah.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> What do you want these guys to talk about? More pointless speculation on ETA or shipping dates? The board still isn't out. Despite the title of this thread, which originates from September, this board still hasn't actually arrived!


Revenge of the sour puss! It's pretty easy to see in your email that w/e has been posted is off topic or more of the same. Makes it pretty easy to not open it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkenvalley*
> 
> Well, EK seems to be making a fullboard block at least. http://coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?mb_mbs=744
> I'd rather they talk about nothing if they can't think of anything else to talk about. I'm _definitely_ not here for a ramble about AMD versus nVidia graphics cards discussion. That whole discussion can go die in a fire if you ask me.
> 
> And seeing the release date is seemingly very close and reviews are showing up those are definitely of interest, too.


No one is forcing you to sub to this thread. See comment one.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> We plan to seek the money for repairs, labor, & the TWO weeks worth of Rental Car service I had to get, which down in Florida during Yatch season is NOT cheap. My shift cable snapped, they charged me the price of the kit, then just welded the "cable" back together. They also replaced the rear main seal, which is now leaking... Probably because they used "make a gasket" type stuff, & now clutch is also rattling... So, not one thing they did ended up panning out as legit. I.e: Fraud,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NCIX is funny, they will not directly address the fact that the product page say's the 5th.*
> 
> For some reason they feel it's neccessary to send me an email every 24hours that say's the exact same thing... "ETA means estimated time of arrival" our new ETA is the 12th of november blah blah.


I've let the past dates slide, but if they don't ship it near the 12th I'm going to rage.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkenvalley*
> 
> Well, EK seems to be making a fullboard block at least. http://coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?mb_mbs=744
> I'd rather they talk about nothing if they can't think of anything else to talk about. I'm _definitely_ not here for a ramble about AMD versus nVidia graphics cards discussion. That whole discussion can go die in a fire if you ask me.
> 
> .


Then why are you here???









This discussion of graphics cards was based on a question about the board, there's nothing wrong w/ that. This isn't the ROG forum buddy... Calm down









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> another pic or two:


As much as I hate how the corsair DP's are WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY overpriced.... I can't help but admit how much sexier they make this board look.....







I'm almost tempted to return my G.Skills for these but I'm wayyyy past the return date from new egg (even if they're unopened)


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Then why are you here???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This discussion of graphics cards was based on a question about the board, there's nothing wrong w/ that. This isn't the ROG forum buddy... Calm down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I hate how the corsair DP's are WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY overpriced.... I can't help but admit how much sexier they make this board look.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost tempted to return my G.Skills for these but I'm wayyyy past the return date from new egg (even if they're unopened)


There is a trident x 2400kit that has the same ic's as the $600 dominators. I'm watercooling mine so I can remove the red fin. I have another set so I've tried it. You can also easily peel the sticker off and make the stick completely black and stealthy, looks awesome.


----------



## 113802

I preordered the board but I am tempted to cancel and get an Extreme.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> I preordered the board but I am tempted to cancel and get an Extreme.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


One week out and you are going to cancel? That's pretty whack!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> There is a trident x 2400kit that has the same ic's as the $600 dominators. I'm watercooling mine so I can remove the red fin. I have another set so I've tried it. You can also easily peel the sticker off and make the stick completely black and stealthy, looks awesome.


I have two of those kits for this board... Currently breaking them in on my 3570k as we speak.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*


Oh, the exact memory I have. I don't have to imagine how they look with this board now!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> There is a trident x 2400kit that has the same ic's as the $600 dominators. I'm watercooling mine so I can remove the red fin. I have another set so I've tried it. You can also easily peel the sticker off and make the stick completely black and stealthy, looks awesome.


Awwww wut? I though......errrggg so theres a black Trident X?







Blah it's fine I think the red will clash well (HOPEFULLY...)

What block goes w/ the X series? I'm gonna leave mine probably @ 2400 though so doubt I'll need it but would be good to know in case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> I preordered the board but I am tempted to cancel and get an Extreme.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


A wut?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> One week out and you are going to cancel? That's pretty whack!
> I have two of those kits for this board... Currently breaking them in on my 3570k as we speak.


Yeah I have 1x 32gb pack of the same atm grabbing a 2nd after I ensure these work.

Still need to order the processor/SSD and case. That's 2.6k already right there......I'm trying desperately NOT to look @ Japanese auctions right now to keep my money ready to order these as THIS hobby is wayyyyyy easier on the wallet than my other one... orz


----------



## Redshift 91

I never said AMD was bad, I recommend them all the time, I don't like a brand new card trading blows with a card that's near EoL (Feb-March if Nvidia keeps their release cycle). Plus GCN's been around for a while, I doubt they'll gain more than 15%. As far as overclocking, we'll only know after someone blocks one up. On Paul's Hardware, an overclocked 290x lost to a stock Titan on Bioshock Infinite, that's not good for any of us, whether you like AMD or Nvidia. I also want to say that I hope I wrong. I want the 290x to make Titans look like sissies, that's good for us. I know it's a little off topic, but there's been discussion about cases and builds, and a lot of other BS going on here as well. Just take a deep breath and skip the comments you don't like.


----------



## DBaer

Those Corsair D P's _*really do*_ look good on that board. Good photography also, somehow I do not think that pic was shot with an I-Phone


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Awwww wut? I though......errrggg so theres a black Trident X?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah it's fine I think the red will clash well (HOPEFULLY...)
> 
> What block goes w/ the X series? I'm gonna leave mine probably @ 2400 though so doubt I'll need it but would be good to know in case.
> A wut?
> Yeah I have 1x 32gb pack of the same atm grabbing a 2nd after I ensure these work.
> 
> Still need to order the processor/SSD and case. That's 2.6k already right there......I'm trying desperately NOT to look @ Japanese auctions right now to keep my money ready to order these as THIS hobby is wayyyyyy easier on the wallet than my other one... orz


You can mod them to look completely black. I'll post a pic when I get home. It will look epic with a block and this board.


----------



## skupples

look @ how tight that spacing is. It must be the size of an lga1155 board.

shroud touches gpu back plate. Ram touches gpu back plate...


----------



## drunkenvalley

I will confess I have a burning hate for full blown hate for any discussions about AMD vs nVidia to be quite frank. They're 90% rehash and neither side's really interested in one another anyway. That's all. Hold similar opinion of AMD vs Intel, hah. Anyhow, that's just me. I'm not here to force anyone (nor am I in a position to do so), I'm just asking if we could please steer away from that sort of topic if possible.









With that said, I see the Norwegian site 'hardware.no' has a test/review for the motherboard out here. TL;DR of their article: They love the **** out of it.


----------



## Cool Mike

Hang in there. Will be worth the wait


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> I never said AMD was bad, I recommend them all the time, I don't like a brand new card trading blows with a card that's near EoL (Feb-March if Nvidia keeps their release cycle). Plus GCN's been around for a while, I doubt they'll gain more than 15%. As far as overclocking, we'll only know after someone blocks one up. On Paul's Hardware, an overclocked 290x lost to a stock Titan on Bioshock Infinite, that's not good for any of us, whether you like AMD or Nvidia. I also want to say that I hope I wrong. I want the 290x to make Titans look like sissies, that's good for us. I know it's a little off topic, but there's been discussion about cases and builds, and a lot of other BS going on here as well. Just take a deep breath and skip the comments you don't like.


Only time a 290x loses to a stock titan is when they overclock the 290x to the point where it throttles due to the cooler and actually results in a lower clock than stock. Check out the 290/290x owners club, 290x on air already beats titan and high clocked 780. We are getting water results now, on benchmarks that are nvidia favored like valley. We also don't have proper volt mods for the core and have no memory clock voltage adjustments at the time. New drivers have also shown to yield 35% improvements in some games. On top of all this mantle might do something. Also, that EOL card still costs $1000. 780ti will cost $650-$700, might as well get crossfire 290s at that point and get double performance with how good crossfire scaling is. The info you are giving out is a month old, check out the new results.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> As much as I hate how the corsair DP's are WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY overpriced.... I can't help but admit how much sexier they make this board look.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost tempted to return my G.Skills for these but I'm wayyyy past the return date from new egg (even if they're unopened)


Just for you







:




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> Those Corsair D P's _*really do*_ look good on that board. Good photography also, somehow I do not think that pic was shot with an I-Phone


Nah, just a cheap Fuji Finepix. It's all about lighting, I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Actually you can test difference in overclocking between RIVE and RIV BE. Right? If not, then at least test 3xxx CPU and 4xxx CPU in comparison.


LOL. Right away, BOSS.


----------



## Cool Mike

Slap that processor in dude.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkenvalley*
> 
> With that said, I see the Norwegian site 'hardware.no' has a test/review for the motherboard out here. TL;DR of their article: They love the **** out of it.


Lol'd @ the bottom comment
Quote:


> "Those who are looking for the best x79 motherboard should look at P9X79 WS and P9X79-E WS "


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Just for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, just a cheap Fuji Finepix.


ffffffff <33333 u duh best

Also is there a benefit to GPU's that take up 3 slots? Or is that mainly an AIR only thing? I rarely see them but they DO make it look beefy as heck


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Slap that processor in dude.


I hope I have one on the way soon.







I dunno my C0 ES 3960X will work, but I'll try it after I get back from school tonight maybe. I have to send that CPU back anyway...so I gotta pull it form this rig I'm typing from now.







I really hope SOON!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> look @ how tight that spacing is. It must be the size of an lga1155 board.
> 
> shroud touches gpu back plate. Ram touches gpu back plate...


It's tight, but I don't see any issues. Close, but not touching.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Also is there a benefit to GPU's that take up 3 slots? Or is that mainly an AIR only thing? I rarely see them but they DO make it look beefy as heck


The cards are pretty quiet fully volted and OC'd up. Other than that...meh. I run them at stock anyway.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> look @ how tight that spacing is. It must be the size of an lga1155 board.
> 
> shroud touches gpu back plate. Ram touches gpu back plate...


Yes that's n.2 problem I talked about. There is still n. 1.

Well n.2 problem means I would be forced to swap to 8x PCI-E lanes when I'd play with SLI. So far I have no plans for SLI because I do some CUDA programming and RAM is premium for CUDA. (Thought secondary card would be nice because it sidesteps problem with 5 seconds to reset, which does hurt any GPU time consuming CUDA program.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> It's tight, but I don't see any issues. Close, but not touching.


Can you remove the RAM without removing GFX card? It's still PITA when you are using large air heatsinks.


----------



## 113802

Bought a new full copper supremacy to place on my 4930k, so excited to overclock it! One or two more weeks is killing me.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Actually I'm curious. Can you see the above sentence, or did Apple hide it before its users?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Can you remove the RAM without removing GFX card? It's still PITA when you are using large air heatsinks.


Yep, I did it to take the pics with the G.Skill sticks without any problems, otherwise I would have mentioned it. I like to OC ram, so that's a big thing for me, since obviously I got a few sets that I play with.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Yep, I did it to take the pics with the G.Skill sticks without any problems, otherwise I would have mentioned it. I like to OC ram, so that's a big thing for me, since obviously I got a few sets that I play with.


I plan to mix DDR3 a bit, because they might be pretty cheap second hand year later. I kinda wonder how much RIV BE would be better than RIVE for this purpose.

You probably wouldn't have NH-U14S heatsink nearby to test its clearance.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> You probably wouldn't have NH-U14S heatsink to test its clearance.


nope, sorry I do not. Someone else does our cooler reviews.







I'll be using either a Coolermaster TPC-812 or Corsair H100, since those are what I have laying around right now. I actually have two other reviews to finish before this one, and no CPU, so who knows...maybe something will appear on my doorstep.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Oh, the exact memory I have. I don't have to imagine how they look with this board now!


Edmonton, eh?

Yours are probably not quite the same sticks....


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Actually I'm curious. Can you see the above sentence, or did Apple hide it before its users?


HTC != Apple, and its normally a setting for the user and or if they scroll down they can delete it, unsure on the HTC though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Yep, I did it to take the pics with the G.Skill sticks without any problems, otherwise I would have mentioned it. I like to OC ram, so that's a big thing for me, since obviously I got a few sets that I play with.


Looking forward to the reviews, any benefits on the Corsair vs the G.Skill Besides aesthetics?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Looking forward to the reviews, any benefits on the Corsair vs the G.Skill Besides aesthetics?


G.Skill sticks are a Hynix-based C11 kit, but this set clocks poorly(my first set did 3000 MHz with ease, 2933 MHz on 1.65V, well, until one stick died), the Corsair Plats are Samsung-based C10's, and this set uses a new PCB compared to other sets out there, although I see that a few other guys into ram clocking have them now too. I got a bunch of other sets too, but not in quads, only duals.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> G.Skill sticks are a Hynix-based C11 kit, but this set clocks poorly(my first set did 3000 MHz with ease, 2933 MHz on 1.65V, well, until one stick died), the Corsair Plats are Samsung-based C10's, and this set uses a new PCB compared to other sets out there, although I see that a few other guys into ram clocking have them now too. I got a bunch of other sets too, but not in quads, only duals.


Hmmm so quality wise Corsair steps up a bit, and OC wise G.Skill takes it?


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> I got a bunch of other sets too, but not in quads, only duals.


Mix them.

(My current MB has mixed sticks in dual channel and it works. I guess it would be an additional challenge for RIV BE.)


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hmmm so quality wise Corsair steps up a bit, and OC wise G.Skill takes it?


actually, Corsair upped their game with this kit I got, but the G.Skill set is subject to overall batch quality affecting OC with this newer kit. The problem with the G.Skills now isn't G.Skill's fault as they are limited by the IC's they can get their hands on, while Corsair revised their PCB, and that apparently allows these Samsung IC's to scale further than ever before. I hope to be able to investigate myself about how far the Corsair sticks go soon, with this board. I have the Z87-based ASUS boards too, and they have treated me well so far...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Mix them.
> 
> (My current MB has mixed sticks in dual channel and it works. I guess it would be an additional challenge for RIV BE.)


Meh. the platform is quad-based, and ram kits are SPD-programmed for running in quad or dual operation only. I do know how to set things up manually to be able to deal with SPD issues, no problem, but it's such a pain in the behind, I simply cannot be bothered. With the volume of reviews I gotta do, and what most end users will do, travelling down THAT path just doesn't make much sense for me when I can grab a quad set off my shelf easily enough.

What I need now, however, is a 64 GB kit in 8 sticks, so I can load BF4 onto a ramdrive.


----------



## 113802

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233230

I bought that set because the timings were low and only required 1.5v

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Arm3nian

There are sometimes two g.skill sets of the same clock, one having lower timings. These use the samsung memory and are the same quality as the corsair for 1/3rd the price. Also, trident x has reached 4400mhz+ on this board


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> What I need now, however, is a 64 GB kit in 8 sticks, so I can load BF4 onto a ramdrive.


I heard they completely broke air combat and the only interesting aircraft is the bomber. So BF4 on RAMdrive isn't worthy. However you can try EU4, or HOI3.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233230
> 
> I bought that set because the timings were low and only required 1.5v
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Jesus... thats WAY overpriced.

Here's what I grabbed

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231590

32gb double the amount + on sale for like 20$ more 2400 speed and after reading up from the company/reviews found that you can set the timings to 9-11-11-28 respectively w/o changing the voltage.

I must really be missing something with corsair... lol


----------



## drunkenvalley

Oh yeah, I just remembered. Didn't some people already preorder the board? What were prices coming in at?

EDIT: Newegg prices them at 499, vs the 429 for the previous RIVE. Hmm. And heh, they also list this: Release Date: 11/19/2013
I guess I'm alright with this. Gotta wait for my scholarship to roll in anyway.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkenvalley*
> 
> Oh yeah, I just remembered. Didn't some people already preorder the board? What were prices coming in at?


499$ flat across the board ( no pun intended ) + shipping/tax.


----------



## drunkenvalley

Hmm. Around 17% increased pricepoint between the old and new board on newegg. Though on ncix.com it's only 8%. Well, I guess I might as well guess the new board to be about 20% cooler--err, pricier, than its predecessor is at the current time.

Well, this upgrade is gonna hurt my wallet.


----------



## Raghar

Didn't ncix have them for CAD? CAD are less than USD.


----------



## Hooy

I just ordered 2 of these kits for this board. Problem?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589


----------



## drunkenvalley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Didn't ncix have them for CAD? CAD are less than USD.


I'm Norwegian, and none of the sites here have posted its prices here. So I'm a bit stuck figuring out how much of a price increase to expect from the normal RIVE listings.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Didn't ncix have them for CAD? CAD are less than USD.


I don't think any of us ordered from the Canadian site (if any) everything was displayed in USD, Canada uses the same as well tmk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooy*
> 
> I just ordered 2 of these kits for this board. Problem?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589


Not really though theres a 32gb kit for a bit cheaper but not by much. You're fine w/ those.


----------



## Hooy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Not really though theres a 32gb kit for a bit cheaper but not by much. You're fine w/ those.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231590
Are you referring to the above kit?


----------



## Panther Al

What, you guys are not picking this one up for the board?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231686


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Didn't ncix have them for CAD? CAD are less than USD.


The US site is in USD. us.ncix.com

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooy*
> 
> I just ordered 2 of these kits for this board. Problem?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Didn't ncix have them for CAD? CAD are less than USD.


Hrmm... I picked that up like 4 months ago (post hynix fire) for 249.99$
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> What, you guys are not picking this one up for the board?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231686


buuhbbbuhhuwuhhh?

Why buy that when it's going to be an almost given that any high end 2400mhz ram kit will clock to 3k ez in this board.

I will never use a ram fan. It's not 1999 anymore.


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> What, you guys are not picking this one up for the board?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231686


I believe that the cooling fan will be useless as you will have to put two dims on one side and two on the other with this board.


----------



## Hooy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hrmm... I picked that up like 4 months ago (post hynix fire) for 249.99$
> .


I knowwwww









Post fire the prices got a little silly. I got the 32gb for $280 which I thought was a lot better deal than getting the 4x4 CL9 kit for $210.


----------



## skupples

Anyone else get an ass kisser message from NCIX just now?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Edmonton, eh?
> 
> Yours are probably not quite the same sticks....


Yup, I own the same sticks.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Anyone else get an ass kisser message from NCIX just now?


Nope, they responded to my retort though, completely ignoring my pointing out their nov 5th sign and how they should follow the industry now their own. The tech stated that they "don't get their updates from Asus, they get them from management, as they decide"


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yup, I own the same sticks.


PCB is likely different than what my set uses. There are two different versions of these sticks..the retail sets, and some new ones, highlighted by Dumo here:



Apparantly there's something about the PCB that lets these sticks clock better than ones with the other PCB. Dumo's not the sort to highlight something like that unless there is reason. You can perview this thread for more info(including post from the dude at Corsair that built the sticks, as far as I understand it):

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?282708-Corsair-Dominator-Platinum-2666-C10-amp-C11/page8

Mine have the "87-B" PCB, just got them from Corsair a couple of months ago, if not more recently. Last several weeks have been very crazy for me; clearly I wasn't specific when you needed me to be. Anyway, I can tell by your serial number that your sticks are different, using the first "67-C" PCB. Corsair built these new sets for the recent Intel IDF OC event, so the story goes...but until I get my IVB-E set up, I dunno if the PCB magic will pan out for me or not...seems to on Z87, anyway, I can run 2666 C10 @ 1.525V:


----------



## LunaP

It's sad I can somehow justify the price diff for the 4960x vs the 4930k and grab it but in the event of Corsair vs G.Skill I can't


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> It's sad I can somehow justify the price diff for the 4960x vs the 4930k and grab it but in the event of Corsair vs G.Skill I can't


When it comes time for warranty problems, Corsair's routine for dealing with out-of-stock parts pleases me A LOT. That service they give makes the extra cost worthwhile for me, at times. I have kits from both brands, and yes, typically G.Skill is one of the most inexpensive high-end ram companies. I have some nice Avexir sticks too though...and Avexir stuff isn't so expensive either.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Yup same sticks:


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yup same sticks:


Cool beans! That's the first set with a "08" serial number I've seen...which bodes well for finding more in retail. Pretty sure Dumo's sticks and mine start with "20", my sticks are just a few beyond his in serial number, so I hope I can reach his clocks too. I had two sets of these but sold one just yesterday. I hope you get this board, would be great to have someone with similar ram to compare clocking with.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I bought mine in the summer at Newegg.ca. The time when they only had one set in stock at a time when they were so rare. I bought the last set, then it took a couple weeks for some new sets to be in stock.

I checked every couple days for the heck of it!

Paid about $390 shipped at the time too!









Haha correction, bought them November of last year.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I bought mine in the summer at Newegg.ca. The time when they only had one set in stock at a time when they were so rare. I bought the last set, then it took a couple weeks for some new sets to be in stock.
> 
> I checked every couple days for the heck of it!
> 
> Paid about $350 shipped at the time too!


That's a great deal, normally they list for over $500.

Dumo posted on my site and said that these sticks and this board were a perfect combo, so I am very eager to see other results, never mind my own!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> That's a great deal, normally they list for over $500.
> 
> Dumo posted on my site and said that these sticks and this board were a perfect combo, so I am very eager to see other results, never mind my own!


Missed my edit...

Paid 390 shipped November 2012. I agree this is the board to get to clock that ram as high the sticks can go. Have to get an IVY-E cpu also. The list is getting bigger and bigger when it comes buying new computer gear!


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Missed my edit...
> 
> Paid 390 shipped November 2012. I agree this is the board to get to clock that ram as high the sticks can go. Have to get an IVY-E cpu also. The list is getting bigger and bigger when it comes buying new computer gear!


Ha!

At least you know you got the ram covered.









I need new cooling and a better PSU.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Ha!
> 
> At least you know you got the ram covered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need new cooling and a better PSU.


Debating on swapping mine out for the P's......must resist.

Putting my parts list together still need spend about 4k....ffffffffff


----------



## Arm3nian

This is the kit to get

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231639

The same corsair kit costs $600. This one is the kit with the better ic's, you can up the timings to 10 and get 2600ez. Prob can get more with voltage increases, ivy-e imc = beast.


----------



## Jinto

mATX version please?


----------



## Cool Mike

I'm running: Patriot Extreme Performance Venom Red Viper 3
2400 - 10-12-12-30 4X8GB

Had them about 6 weeks. One of the best memory sets I've owned. Nice looking too. Seems hard to find now.

Plan on moving them over to my black beauty. Soon, I hope


----------



## Arm3nian

Here is the trident x without the fin or sticker, looks stealthy to me. I like it.


Here it is just without the red fin.


I think it will look quite good with the board under water.


----------



## Cool Mike

NCIX still showing the 5th.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> NCIX still showing the 5th.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> This is the kit to get
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231639
> 
> The same corsair kit costs $600. This one is the kit with the better ic's, you can up the timings to 10 and get 2600ez. Prob can get more with voltage increases, ivy-e imc = beast.


yeah... such a joke. I tried pointing it out to them in emails, but they kept spitting out the same info over and over.


----------



## Cool Mike

When we begin receiving our MOBO's hoping one of you more experienced overclocker's will immediately start a Rampage IV Black Edition overclocking tread. Much more technical than an owners club.









I can see discussions on Thermal's, TIM, Water cooling, Bio's settings, memory overclocking, ect


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> When we begin receiving our MOBO's hoping one of you more experienced overclocker's will immediately start a Rampage IV Black Edition overclocking tread. Much more technical than an owners club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see discussions on Thermal's, TIM, Water cooling, Bio's settings, memory overclocking, ect


Usually the owner's club include all that lol. We can add a guide though on the OP. Discussions can still be had.


----------



## Cool Mike

Your right, was in a graphics forum too long.







Considering the vast majority of the owners will be enthusiast/Overclockers. Will be great.

I will be receiving my second 280x Toxic for Crossfire and two ADATA XPG SX900 256GB SSD's for RAID 0 tomorrow. Got a deal on the SSD's, $159.99 each. Purchased just for the Rampage Black.


----------



## skupples

Graphic's forum, besides owner's club's, is a scary place.


----------



## Cool Mike

Skupples,

Would you be interested in calling Newegg tomorrow and get the latest low-down on receiving the MOBO's. I'm thinking Newegg and NCIX will receive them about the same time, so maybe Newegg will be more forthcoming. If not, thats ok. I may see what I can find out.


----------



## BOB850123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Skupples,
> 
> Would you be interested in calling Newegg tomorrow and get the latest low-down on receiving the MOBO's. I'm thinking Newegg and NCIX will receive them about the same time, so maybe Newegg will be more forthcoming. If not, thats ok. I may see what I can find out.


Newegg is listing the release date as the 19th. Not sure if this has already been posted.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132053
Edit: I have my pre-order in so I guess we will just have to see when it actually shows up.


----------



## LunaP

Release date will more than likely move back as orders increase. The initial shipments for the 12th will fill a preset amount of users that ordered on time, those that ordered after the date moved to the 15th+ will get theres respectively, NewEgg has a good policy on maintaining proper listings and batches. NCIX however has no idea what's going on from the last 2 emails and phone calls. As of now if you order from new egg expect around the 19th. If you were an early bird then you may expect earlier granted no forces of nature decimate thine chances or more shootings in LAX


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Release date will more than likely move back as orders increase. The initial shipments for the 12th will fill a preset amount of users that ordered on time, those that ordered after the date moved to the 15th+ will get theres respectively, NewEgg has a good policy on maintaining proper listings and batches. NCIX however has no idea what's going on from the last 2 emails and phone calls. As of now if you order from new egg expect around the 19th. If you were an early bird then you may expect earlier granted no forces of nature decimate thine chances or more shootings in LAX


I will personally take care of the shooter at LAX if he delayed my motherboard. He will serve as a human heatsink for my rig for the rest of his life.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I will personally take care of the shooter at LAX if he delayed my motherboard. He will serve as a human heatsink for my rig for the rest of his life.












Also since the WC thread gets super drowned out faster than a 4chan thread. Figured I'd ask this here since it applies to my board.

So shopping for WC parts currently for a Caselabs I'm getting. Wanted to get some feed back from you guys. Looking for CPU/GPU blocks w/ lighting so these were some of the top rated I could find thus far.

Still deciding on tubing size so can't put my fittings up till I do but will most likely go w/ bitspower.

Tubing - Primochill advanced lrt CLEAR
Pump D5 - http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14767/ex-pmp-172/Bitspower_D5_MCP655_Pump_Mod_Kit_Mod_Top_V2_w_Swiftech_PWM_Pump_Installed.html?tl=g30c107s1802#blank (black sparkle)
CPU Block XSPC Raystorm - http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32331:a69ccac75a70610a600b730143ea1beb
GPU Block XSPC Razor - http://www.xs-pc.com/waterblocks-gpu/razor-gtx-titan-780

Case will be either a caselabs MH10 or TH10

Either multiple Titans or multiple 780Ti's depending on if they release a 4+ gb version ( special ) Currently own 1 titan so just waiting another week to see how things go.

Anywhoo feed back appreciated on selected gear!

I wanna make sure this mobo is has a nice home by the time it gets here.

I may switch out to the r9 290 but that's for later decisions based upon my monitor load.

As for the CL I'm debating MH10 + Pedestal (to put 2x 480 rads for exhaust ) along with a possible 36mm top - Mainly to showcase my anime theme inside the main unit.

Or instead get the TH10 no pedestal/top and hoping the theme works well. After watching enough tutorials I feel I"ll be able to mod the case door easily, Once I get the proper dimensions and find a big enough slice.

But yeah since you guys are kinda stocked up already and have been doing this a bit, figured it'd be great as we're all in the same boat for this board.


----------



## skupples

The only other size 780ti possibly coming to market will be a 6gb, and it likely won't see the light of day for many months, if @ all. I would get a used warrantied titan, should be able to find them for ~600$ now.

Everything else looks good. I personally prefer EK's clear top Supremacy over raystorm, it just looks cheep/gotty to me.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The only other size 780ti possibly coming to market will be a 6gb, and it likely won't see the light of day for many months, if @ all. I would get a used warrantied titan, should be able to find them for ~600$ now.
> 
> Everything else looks good. I personally prefer EK's clear top Supremacy over raystorm, it just looks cheep/gotty to me.


Ahh that one, I went w/ it cuz of the LED lighting in the dark it looks beautiful IMO, do any of the EK's support LED's? I'm a sucker for those lol


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ahh that one, I went w/ it cuz of the LED lighting in the dark it looks beautiful IMO, do any of the EK's support LED's? I'm a sucker for those lol


Yeah the supremacy has holes for LEDs


----------



## skupples

The plexi top ones do yes.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The plexi top ones do yes.


They look the best anyway. I had a raystorm, it was meh. XSPC is beginner watercooling imo lol.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tubing - Primochill advanced lrt CLEAR
> Pump D5 - http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14767/ex-pmp-172/Bitspower_D5_MCP655_Pump_Mod_Kit_Mod_Top_V2_w_Swiftech_PWM_Pump_Installed.html?tl=g30c107s1802#blank (black sparkle)
> CPU Block XSPC Raystorm - http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32331:a69ccac75a70610a600b730143ea1beb
> GPU Block XSPC Razor - http://www.xs-pc.com/waterblocks-gpu/razor-gtx-titan-780
> 
> .


everything listed here is pretty solid, as far as tube size i'd say go with 1/2ID 3/4OD as its the most common one and easier to find fittings to match.

you can check out my old build in sig to see what it would look like.


----------



## dpoverlord

I like the fact that AMD can do more than 3 monitors.


----------



## Arm3nian

Lol @ NCIX. ETA updated to November 12th... Woohoo, whad'ya know


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Lol @ NCIX. ETA updated to November 12th... Woohoo, whad'ya know


bwaaaaahahahhaa. Took long enough. Late night ninja update!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> They look the best anyway. I had a raystorm, it was meh. XSPC is beginner watercooling imo lol.


Aww I thought XSPC and EK were the top rankers lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Yeah the supremacy has holes for LEDs


Pics? or link?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I like the fact that AMD can do more than 3 monitors.


As far as Eyefinity or in general? Eyefinity right? I'm running 4 off my Titan atm w/ probably 2 more if I get a 2nd. Though yeah, Eyefinity is a nice feature from what I've seen. I'm reading up on the 290 thread currently.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Aww I thought XSPC and EK were the top rankers lol.
> Pics? or link?
> As far as Eyefinity or in general? Eyefinity right? I'm running 4 off my Titan atm w/ probably 2 more if I get a 2nd. Though yeah, Eyefinity is a nice feature from what I've seen. I'm reading up on the 290 thread currently.


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19631/ex-blc-1444/EK_Supremacy_Universal_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Clean_Nickel_EK-Supremacy_Clean_CSQ_-_Nickel.html?tl=g57c603s1907

If you click on specifications it says 3mm LED Diode. EK is the best imo, best performance and aesthetics/build quality, in waterblocks that is. XSPC is also good, but more budget orientated. For rads, I had a few RX480s, and they were quite good, I would say as good as alphacool or the rest. But I recently picked up some Black Ice SR1s and the there is no comparison in build quality.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Aww I thought XSPC and EK were the top rankers lol.
> Pics? or link?
> As far as Eyefinity or in general? Eyefinity right? I'm running 4 off my Titan atm w/ probably 2 more if I get a 2nd. Though yeah, Eyefinity is a nice feature from what I've seen. I'm reading up on the 290 thread currently.


XSPC is kit stuff... I'm an EK fan boy though. It's always worked, so I never deviated from that path...

Nvidia can only (for ever probably) only support 3 monitors in surround. You can hook up two (maybe more) accessories on top of that though.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19631/ex-blc-1444/EK_Supremacy_Universal_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Clean_Nickel_EK-Supremacy_Clean_CSQ_-_Nickel.html?tl=g57c603s1907
> 
> If you click on specifications it says 3mm LED Diode. EK is the best imo, best performance and aesthetics/build quality, in waterblocks that is. XSPC is also good, but more budget orientated. For rads, I had a few RX480s, and they were quite good, I would say as good as alphacool or the rest. But I recently picked up some Black Ice SR1s and the there is no comparison in build quality.


Ahh I read about Black Ice can't recall if it was meant more for high RPM or low RPM's as there was a thread here someone pointed me out too. As for the EK, since its acrylic wouldn't that sacrifice some degrees? Vice the XSBC which has metallic sides I think?

Also out of curiousity friends looking for a 280mm rad thats egress and ingress water channels are on opposite sides, any ideas of what brands might have these, no luck so far. Appreciate the info.

Also on ROG, yeah the guy has since deleted my emails. I got a message stating my email was deleted without being read (NCIX that is)


----------



## skupples

EK rads are definitely not the greatest on the market. Especially for the price... That being said, with how popular watercooling has become as of recent seems the good Alphacool rads (45's and 60's) are perma-sold out. @ least for the three weeks I was amassing my parts. Though, I guess I could of waited to pick them up with this insane delay.

cmonnnn 12th be the last damned push back!

ok, ffs time for bed.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ahh I read about Black Ice can't recall if it was meant more for high RPM or low RPM's as there was a thread here someone pointed me out too. As for the EK, since its acrylic wouldn't that sacrifice some degrees? Vice the XSBC which has metallic sides I think?
> 
> Also out of curiousity friends looking for a 280mm rad thats egress and ingress water channels are on opposite sides, any ideas of what brands might have these, no luck so far. Appreciate the info.
> 
> Also on ROG, yeah the guy has since deleted my emails. I got a message stating my email was deleted without being read (NCIX that is)


The BI SR1 is the best rad for low rpm fans, it shines at 600-800rpm. It still performs very well up to 1500rpm fans, and even at that the build quality is enough of a reason to get one. The BI GTX is the best rad for high rpm fans, it shines at 3000rpm, but can be used with lower fans also.

The EK block is full copper I think and nickel plated, the plexi is just on the top. The raystorm is just copper with plastic on the top. There are full copper or nickel blocks, but it won't really help temps.


----------



## kpoeticg

No, no, no, the UT60 de-throned the SR-1









Luna, the Black Ice GTX and GT Stealth are the ones with high fin density, meant for high speed fans. The SR-1 is for low speed fans, UT60 beats it at every RPM range though


----------



## LunaP

Ahh the 280mm was a question for my friend though I"m looking for top end ($$$$ is NO CONCERN) 480 Rads. Since I"ll have a caselabs I'll probably end up going 3-4 rads so it's a safe bet I can go low RPM so 1100-1500

Debating on Cougars or Noctuas vs SP120s from Corsair fan wise.

Appreciate the info though







You guys rock.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> No, no, no, the UT60 de-throned the SR-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luna, the Black Ice GTX and GT Stealth are the ones with high fin density, meant for high speed fans. The SR-1 is for low speed fans, UT60 beats it at every RPM range though


Not every RPM. SR1 is king at 600RPM, and would tie the UT60 as it approaches 1000rpm.



For the RPMs above 1000, I would argue it could be in the margin of error, and I would rather risk 5watts of heat dissipation than have a rad with solder blobs everywhere







Alphacool would have been my second choice though.


----------



## kpoeticg

SP120's kill NF-F12's. Gentle Typhoons are the best rad fans in the consumer range.

Armenian, that's an old test. The ST30 beats the SR-1 in the low ranges

I agree about the solder blobs. The NexXxos rads are notorious for comin with a few bent fins, and extra solder. The solder won't affect watercooling though. If you have fans on both sides it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> SP120's kill NF-F12's. Gentle Typhoons are the best rad fans in the consumer range.


Noctua is too ugly to be in my rig lol. I was considering SP120s, they seem decent. I was also looking at Noiseblockers, the white blades would match. I had 8 GT at 1450rpm, amazing performance but a bit loud imo. Other fans do better than them at lower rpms, like 600-1000 so I'm still deciding.


----------



## kpoeticg

NB E-Loops are amazing too. Just can't use em in Pull.

Martin's fan testing round 12 is a great explanation of the top rad fans


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Noctua is too ugly to be in my rig lol. I was considering SP120s, they seem decent. I was also looking at Noiseblockers, the white blades would match. I had 8 GT at 1450rpm, amazing performance but a bit loud imo. Other fans do better than them at lower rpms, like 600-1000 so I'm still deciding.


What about Cougars? I heard they're really good / quiet.

I know the Noctuas are fugly but from the reviews and all they seem top notch, though I've no idea if they have SP at all. Do the GT's have SP ?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> What about Cougars? I heard they're really good / quiet.
> 
> I know the Noctuas are fugly but from the reviews and all they seem top notch, though I've no idea if they have SP at all. Do the GT's have SP ?


Cougars are great, but the black/orange won't match my build. Noctua was great in the past, but there are better fans now. And yes the GT is all static pressure, slightly overrated godliness but once of the best fans.


----------



## kpoeticg

Noctua's have OK SP. They max out at 1500RPM though. That's the problem with em. GT's have the best SP/RPM/Noise ratio of any consumer range fan on the market. Cougars are decent too. Check out the martin round 12 testing. Noctua's only win anything in Linus reviews.... =P

HERE

And this is martins last rad test


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Armenian, that's an old test. The ST30 beats the SR-1 in the low ranges
> 
> I agree about the solder blobs. The NexXxos rads are notorious for comin with a few bent fins, and extra solder. The solder won't affect watercooling though. If you have fans on both sides it doesn't really matter.


I defend everything I purchase to the death so bear with me









If the ST30 beat the SR1 in the tests you saw, the difference will be negligible, and can be considered in the margin of error. The ST30 is also very thin 30mm (less of actual fin space), so it will fall off much sooner than the SR1, which is 54mm thick (40mm thick of actual fin space, I measured it.) Also, black ice uses brass chambers as opposed to copper, and the hardware labs uses is more resistant to corrosion.


----------



## kpoeticg

LOL, that's what forums are for brotha. I'm the same way, that's why we're having this convo









Copper > Brass. Thats why all blocks are made out of it. I do gotta point out though, that the test i just posted is an updated version of the same test you just posted


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> LOL, that's what forums are for brotha. I'm the same way, that's why we're having this convo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copper > Brass. Thats why all blocks are made out of it. I do gotta point out though, that the test i just posted is an updated version of the same test you just posted


Copper > High tempered brass in conductivity, not exactly in durability, especially in the way a rad is structured. Most blocks do use copper, but a lot are also nickel plated, which provides durability. The heat conductivity copper has over brass will also make no difference because the separated fins are extremely thin, as opposed to a waterblock which is a centimeter of solid material.


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm pretty sure the full Copper design is the difference that makes the NexXxos rads win in every test in their respective RPM ranges. Nickel Plated IMO is more for bling effect than anything. And it eventually chips throwing off the PH in your loop.


----------



## iksklld

I have no problems with water being in my systems, but the cost, as well as lack of redundancy


----------



## kpoeticg

A 2nd pump takes care of the redundancy issues. I hear you about the cost tho. For some people its worth it, others it isn't


----------



## degenn

The Black Ice SR-1's are nice and all... just aren't worth the additional expense.

For instance, I just got *3x Alphacool UT60 360mm* and *1x Alphacool UT60 560mm* and if I had went with the SR-1's (which I was seriously considering) it would have cost me an *extra $131 to go with the SR1 rads*. Needless to say they aren't worth the extra price premium. The Alphacool UT60's are more effective over a wider range of fan speeds and also have better flow-rate and lower level of flow-restriction. The SR1's have slightly better build quality than any other rad on the market (save for the AquaComputer AMS stuff) and are made in America -- this is indeed nice but not worth the cost when there are so many other respectable options which perform as good or better and are cheaper and more flexible for placement/orientation due to additional inlets/outlets and bleed/fill ports.

Both the Bundymania and MartinsLiquidLab roundups came to very similar conlusions and the UT60's are *the* radiator to have right now.

*Edit - As far as fan choice goes... Scythe Gentle Typhoon all the way.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the full Copper design is the difference that makes the NexXxos rads win in every test in their respective RPM ranges. Nickel Plated IMO is more for bling effect than anything. And it eventually chips throwing off the PH in your loop.


In my experience, nickel has been much durable than copper. Also, with some tims like Liquid Ultra/Pro, it is much easier getting it off nickel than copper; this and looks makes nickel plating better for my use. As for cooling performance, I will conducts test myself, I can trust Martin, but not as much as I can trust my own eyes.

Anyway, in the end, I still have my ultimate weapon: Posting a picture of two, (two more soon) SR-1 480's







. This will be your defeat

But first I will counter with this: Enjoying that upside logo?


----------



## kpoeticg

LOL, that's alot of cooling. NICE.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> The Black Ice SR-1's are nice and all... just aren't worth the additional expense.
> 
> For instance, I just got *3x Alphacool UT60 360mm* and *1x Alphacool UT60 560mm* and if I had went with the SR-1's (which I was seriously considering) it would have cost me an *extra $131 to go with the SR1 rads*. Needless to say they aren't worth the extra price premium. The Alphacool UT60's are more effective over a wider range of fan speeds and also have better flow-rate and lower level of flow-restriction. The SR1's have slightly better build quality than any other rad on the market (save for the AquaComputer AMS stuff) and are made in America -- this is indeed nice but not worth the cost when there are so many other respectable options which perform as good or better and are cheaper and more flexible for placement/orientation due to additional inlets/outlets and bleed/fill ports.
> 
> Both the Bundymania and MartinsLiquidLab roundups came to very similar conlusions and the UT60's are *the* radiator to have right now.
> 
> *Edit - As far as fan choice goes... Scythe Gentle Typhoon all the way.


Saying they do better over multiple RPM ranges is fair, but personally I know that I want to run quiet fans, so I could care less about the ranges above what I'm going to be running. If I didn't care for silent performance, I would go with 20,000rpm delta fans and some 30+ fpi rads. The performance increase they offer is negligible.

Cost is also relative, the build quality and looks might not be worth the extra $ to you, but they are for me. Additional inlet/outlets is also a relative use, I for one will have no need for them, going acrylic tubing, I will need everything planned out before of time nonetheless, additional port won't make it more easier.


----------



## kpoeticg

If you're specifically going for low RPM's, the ST30 has better cooling and is cheaper. It doesn't have an extra port though. Pretty sure the ST30 only has 2, XT45 has 6, and UT60/Monsta has 7

I'm pretty sure we've officially de-railed this thread though. So if we're continue this convo, i think we should take it to another thread. Maybe the Watercooling Club & Picture Gallery


----------



## Hooy

I currently have a GA-Z77X-UP7 e-ATX board in a 500R, but wanted a windowed case for this mobo. Any suggestions on clean, understated, windowed e-ATX cases that aren't monstrous in size? I'm only familiar with mainstream brands, so I'm hoping you guys will know something I don't









I was looking at the Arc XL and Enthoo Primo based off their elegant looks, although I feel the EP is waaay too big for air. I've ruled out all Corsair Obsidians, NZXT Phantoms/Switches, and CM Haf. HALP?

Arc XL


Enthoo Primo


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Saying they do better over multiple RPM ranges is fair, but personally I know that I want to run quiet fans, so I could care less about the ranges above what I'm going to be running. If I didn't care for silent performance, I would go with 20,000rpm delta fans and some 30+ fpi rads. The performance increase they offer is negligible.
> 
> Cost is also relative, the build quality and looks might not be worth the extra $ to you, but they are for me. Additional inlet/outlets is also a relative use, I for one will have no need for them, going acrylic tubing, I will need everything planned out before of time nonetheless, additional port won't make it more easier.


The difference between the SR1's and UT60's at low RPM's is pretty much negligible anyway so really the only reason one should go with SR1's is if they value the slight improvement in build quality enough. I can totally understand there will be those who would want the better build quality -- I am one myself. I can easily afford it but just couldn't really justify it. I can also totally understand you don't care about the ranges above the speed you'll be running -- I am of the same mind on that one. The point was just to illustrate that when you really boil it down -- the price/performance of the UT60's is outstanding and quite a bit better than the SR1's.

I am also doing an acrylic-tubing build this time around and the bleed port on my UT60 560mm is going to come in handy big-time... it will be the easiest drain-port system I've ever implemented.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well the HAF XB and Corsair Carbide 540D are good compact cases that house big mobo's. I know the HAF XB can fit a RIVE. Not sure about full E-ATX though. Asus E-ATX is a little smaller than the official specs


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> If you're specifically going for low RPM's, the ST30 has better cooling and is cheaper. It doesn't have an extra port though. Pretty sure the ST30 only has 2, XT45 has 6, and UT60/Monsta has 7
> 
> I'm pretty sure we've officially de-railed this thread though. So if we're continue this convo, i think we should take it to another thread. Maybe the Watercooling Club & Picture Gallery


The difference according to the chart you posted is literally 3 watts lol. You don't think that could be in the margin of error?

If it isn't, 3 watts is meaningless. Even when I am running 4 of them, that is 12 watts. I can generate 12 watts of heat into my room by staring at my rig.


----------



## kpoeticg

It's def small enough to be margin of error. But so are alot of the differences between rads on those charts. 3 watts divides like 8 rads. My point is the ST30 cools a little better at low RPM but costs less too. Not that it takes a big dump on the SR-1 =P. When the SR-1 came out it was the leader at low RPM's, so it costs more. But the ST30 is real cheap and is a little better with cooling low RPM's. The copper makes a "little" difference, but it's still a difference


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> The difference between the SR1's and UT60's at low RPM's is pretty much negligible anyway so really the only reason one should go with SR1's is if they value the slight improvement in build quality enough. I can totally understand there will be those who would want the better build quality -- I am one myself. I can easily afford it but just couldn't really justify it. I can also totally understand you don't care about the ranges above the speed you'll be running -- I am of the same mind on that one. The point was just to illustrate that when you really boil it down -- the price/performance of the UT60's is outstanding and quite a bit better than the SR1's.
> 
> I am also doing an acrylic-tubing build this time around and the bleed port on my UT60 560mm is going to come in handy big-time... it will be the easiest drain-port system I've ever implemented.


I might have missed your point, if you were originally talking about price/performance then I must agree, alphacool is unbeatable in that regard. If you couldn't justify the extra $, then invest it somewhere else and enjoy your rads









I see you're running case labs also. For my TH10, the ports would be unused, everything can be positioned the way I would like w/o any need for more than 2 ports.


----------



## Hooy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well the HAF XB and Corsair Carbide 540D are good compact cases that house big mobo's. I know the HAF XB can fit a RIVE. Not sure about full E-ATX though. Asus E-ATX is a little smaller than the official specs


I'm running 2 780 ACX's on air as well so I need a good bit of airflow. I like the concept of the 540 but prefer a rectangular case over cubes. Thank you for your suggestions though.


----------



## kpoeticg

The HAF XB has good airflow. HAF = High Air Flow =). Maybe the Corsair 750 would be better for you....
There's alot of great cases out there. Check out some Caselabs cases.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It's def small enough to be margin of error. But so are alot of the differences between rads on those charts. 3 watts divides like 8 rads. My point is the ST30 cools a little better at low RPM but costs less too. Not that it takes a big dump on the SR-1 =P. When the SR-1 came out it was the leader at low RPM's, so it costs more. But the ST30 is real cheap and is a little better with cooling low RPM's. The copper makes a "little" difference, but it's still a difference


With a difference that little, I would say the rads are equal in performance. Martin's tests are great, but they are in no way in a fully controlled environment. With different ambients, different setup, different fans, that chart might be different. If we were talking lets say 50 watts on the other hand, the best performer would stand out.


----------



## kpoeticg

Bundy came to the same conclusion in his test tho. This is his 600RPM results.


Here's his 800RPM


Small differences separate all the top rads pretty much. That's why i think the ST30 price tag pushes it over the edge in the Low RPM range


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Bundy came to the same conclusion in his test tho. This is his 600RPM results.
> 
> 
> Here's his 800RPM
> 
> 
> Small differences separate all the top rads pretty much. That's why i think the ST30 price tag pushes it over the edge in the Low RPM range


If every other rad tested had the same results as Martin's then it would add to the validity of saying the ST30 > SR1 by 3 watts. However, a lot of the results are different. What caused some to be different but some the same? Answer is percent of error.

Anyway, if all the tests were 100% accurate, I would personally still take the build quality over 3 watts lol.

Price wise sure the ST30 takes the win no doubt, but personally I don't mind the few extra dollars, so I can leave that out of my decision.


----------



## DeadSkull

How does the Alphacool Monsta 360 compare to regular Alphacool UT60 360? Thinking of getting either the Monsta or the UT60 based on this thread so I am wondering whether there is any difference in FPI or flow rates. Fan speeds 1500+ btw, maximum airspeed for maximum overclocks.

Thanks


----------



## kpoeticg

Even for the extra ~$50 per rad?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> How does the Alphacool Monsta 360 compare to regular Alphacool UT60 360? Thinking of getting either the Monsta or the UT60 based on this thread so I am wondering whether there is any difference in FPI or flow rates. Fan speeds 1500+ btw, maximum airspeed for maximum overclocks.
> 
> Thanks


All the NexXxos rads are low FPI. I think they're all like 8 FPI. The Monsta has more cooling surface, but the UT60 seems to perform better on most tests. If space and fan speed isn't an issue though, I'd probly grab a Monsta personally

Then again, if fan speed TRULY isn't an issue, i'd probly grab a Black Ice GTX or EK Coolstream PE


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> How does the Alphacool Monsta 360 compare to regular Alphacool UT60 360? Thinking of getting either the *Monsta or the UT60 based on this thread* so I am wondering whether there is any difference in FPI or flow rates. Fan speeds 1500+ btw, maximum airspeed for maximum overclocks.
> 
> Thanks


Lol this just proves the derailment.

Anyway, monsta is the same thing as the ut60, just 20mm thicker, so technically more cooling potential. You might need push/pull for a rad that thick to see a difference however. Rad thickness doesn't matter much though, higher fpi, faster fans, push/pull, larger size length wise are all more important, but the extra thickness might help in some situations.


----------



## kpoeticg

Higher FPI rads have more cooling potential, you just need faster speeds to use em properly. If 1500 is gonna be your minimum fanspeed, I'd go GTX or PE. Just my opinion

Wermad has a GTX 360 for sale on the OCN Marketplace right now. HERE


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Even for the extra ~$50 per rad?


Well the sr1 has more raw material because it is thicker, so that adds to the manufacturing cost, regardless of performance. Once you see them in person, you won't go back lol. I had the rx480s and now these, can't even compare them tbh.

Also, you know that ASUS/NCIX/Newegg messed up a launch when people are basing their watercooling gear choices off of a motherboard thread.


----------



## kpoeticg

Everybody says that about the Aquacomputer AMS rads too. Those are a good choice too if you have the space


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Higher FPI rads have more cooling potential, you just need faster speeds to use em properly. If 1500 is gonna be your minimum fanspeed, I'd go GTX or PE. Just my opinion
> 
> Wermad has a GTX 360 for sale on the OCN Marketplace right now. HERE


I'd say you would need higher rpm fans than 1500 to get benefit from the GTX. Monsta would do better at that speed, 1500rpm isn't really that fast. According to the graphs of Martin, GTX hits its prime at 3000rpm.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah i agree. That's why i said if that's gonna be his minimum speed. I think GTX's minimum around 1500, like most thicker rads are at like 600RPM


----------



## MUSAB

will my corsair 1600mhz be ok for overclocking or do i need faster.

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-rampage-iv-extreme-black-edition-motherboard-ivy-bridge-e-optomised#

they told me they ship on friday the 8th


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah i agree. That's why i said if that's gonna be his minimum speed. I think GTX's minimum around 1500, like most thicker rads are at like 600RPM


Try some delta fans for mini-tornadoes









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUSAB*
> 
> will my corsair 1600mhz be ok for overclocking or do i need faster.
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-rampage-iv-extreme-black-edition-motherboard-ivy-bridge-e-optomised#
> 
> they told me they ship on friday the 8th


Yeah NCIX told us they would ship on the 29th lol.

Ram speed isn't the most important thing in the world, but it certainly does help in certain situations. If you have Corsair vengeance sticks then you probably won't get much more out of them due to ic quality. I would recommend a 2400mhz quad channel kit with ivy-e/rivbe. 2400mhz seems to be sweet spot in performance/price. You can get them for fairly cheap, check out the g.skill trident x kits. They can be had for under $200 and have samsung memory modules, which are undoublty one of the best.


----------



## oceanlyner

My computer store says it will ship on the 8th.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> check out the g.skill trident x kits. They can be had for under $200 and have samsung memory modules, which are undoublty one of the best.


I didn't realize the Trident's use Samsung Memory. +1 for pointing that out


----------



## drunkenvalley

Suspect this won't be the final price...


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooy*
> 
> I currently have a GA-Z77X-UP7 e-ATX board in a 500R, but wanted a windowed case for this mobo. Any suggestions on clean, understated, windowed e-ATX cases that aren't monstrous in size? I'm only familiar with mainstream brands, so I'm hoping you guys will know something I don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at the Arc XL and Enthoo Primo based off their elegant looks, although I feel the EP is waaay too big for air. I've ruled out all Corsair Obsidians, NZXT Phantoms/Switches, and CM Haf. HALP?
> 
> Arc XL
> 
> 
> Enthoo Primo


Check out the corsair air 540. That's what my Blackedition is going in


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> another pic or two:


Does the GPU cover have metal on metal or is there some space


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19631/ex-blc-1444/EK_Supremacy_Universal_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Clean_Nickel_EK-Supremacy_Clean_CSQ_-_Nickel.html?tl=g57c603s1907
> 
> If you click on specifications it says 3mm LED Diode. *EK is the best imo, best performance and aesthetics/build quality, in waterblocks that is. XSPC is also good, but more budget orientated*. For rads, I had a few RX480s, and they were quite good, I would say as good as alphacool or the rest. But I recently picked up some Black Ice SR1s and the there is no comparison in build quality.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> *XSPC is kit stuff... I'm an EK fan boy though*. It's always worked, so I never deviated from that path...
> 
> Nvidia can only (for ever probably) only support 3 monitors in surround. You can hook up two (maybe more) accessories on top of that though.


Of the few comparative tests that I've looked at vary on whether EK's Supremacy outperforms XSPCs Raystorm. Stren's says XSPC's is better, and Moonman's says Supremacy is better, and I don't place much credence into either of them. Martin's has never posted a review of EK's Supremacy that I'm aware of, but the EK Supreme he did test and it performed average at best and the XSPC Raystorm Martin's has rated as "_#1 (tied) in thermal performance_" of the waterblocks he did test.

Plus, to each their own and all that, but IMHO EK's circles look worse than dung. Those circles are the ugliest things I've ever seen in any computer imho. I wouldn't use any EK block with those circles on it if they were giving it to me for free plus paying me their asking price to use it. But that's just me.









@ cadaveca

Can your test bench fly? It sure looks like it can. lol


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm pretty sure that the Supremacy has better performance. Martin just hasnt done reviews for a while now. Hope he gets back in the game. I personally like EK's Circle SQuare Design. I know alot of people don't though. Their Blocks are pretty much on top in every category across the board though.


----------



## 113802

I don't like the circles but EK made clean Supremacy blocks. Getting my full copper clean block today!

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kpoeticg

Nice. I Prefer Clean CSQ too, i don't mind the Circles tho


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the Supremacy has better performance. Martin just hasnt done reviews for a while now. Hope he gets back in the game. I personally like EK's Circle SQuare Design. I know alot of people don't though. Their Blocks are pretty much on top in every category across the board though.


I dunno. In stren's testing using Titan waterblocks, XSPC's Razor easily beats EK's blocks in GPU core temps where the two of EK's blocks actually did worst amongst those tested, but EK's blocks did better on the GPU's VRam temps. I guess it depends on how you want to look at it, but I've never seen where any of EK's stuff was shown to be performing 'top in every category'.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, I guess i should've put the "Pretty Much" in caps =P Or said most categories. They're on top in alot of tests though. Other people make better blocks for certain cards, they're "PRETTY MUCH" on top as far as blocks go though


----------



## xarot

The mobo has started finally to appear on "proper" computer shops in Germany (Hardwareversand for example).

http://geizhals.at/eu/asus-rog-rampage-iv-black-edition-a1024617.html


----------



## 113802

My EK block keeps my GTX 780 @ 38C at max load while running Kombuster. I never felt limited when using a GPU block.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I didn't realize the Trident's use Samsung Memory. +1 for pointing that out


My "Once Upon a Time" flagship Corsair Dominator GTs revision 4.13 also use Samsung Memory, but only if labeled rev. 4.13. Is that worth any lovin?

Me never gets no lovin, and always so helpful too. (shuffles feet)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iksklld*
> 
> I have no problems with water being in my systems, but the cost, as well as lack of redundancy


MCP35x2 is all the redundancy you will ever need.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkenvalley*
> 
> Suspect this won't be the final price...


final price is going to end up being ~ 549$ usd me thinks.












on the 12th it will go to the 15th, on the 15th it will go to the 19th, on the 19th it will go to "LOL APRIL FOOLS NEVER COMING OUT!"


----------



## kpoeticg

Agreed


----------



## Raghar

Hi, I seen first review. In comparison to Gene it's small improvement.

Should I post it somewhere?


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah post it here =)


----------



## Cool Mike

Just called Newegg. They did not know much of course. He did speak with someone and said all preorders would (Should) ship before the release of 11/19.


----------



## LunaP

Wow it got busy after I left lol. Time to catch up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Cougars are great, but the black/orange won't match my build. Noctua was great in the past, but there are better fans now. And yes the GT is all static pressure, slightly overrated godliness but once of the best fans.


I saw they have Green and Blue colors now which look pretty sexy + have lights








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the full Copper design is the difference that makes the NexXxos rads win in every test in their respective RPM ranges. Nickel Plated IMO is more for bling effect than anything. *And it eventually chips throwing off the PH in your loop*.


That part scares me, any specific brands to be wary of?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> The Black Ice SR-1's are nice and all... just aren't worth the additional expense.
> 
> For instance, I just got *3x Alphacool UT60 360mm* and *1x Alphacool UT60 560mm* and if I had went with the SR-1's (which I was seriously considering) it would have cost me an *extra $131 to go with the SR1 rads*. Needless to say they aren't worth the extra price premium. The Alphacool UT60's are more effective over a wider range of fan speeds and also have better flow-rate and lower level of flow-restriction. The SR1's have slightly better build quality than any other rad on the market (save for the AquaComputer AMS stuff) and are made in America -- this is indeed nice but not worth the cost when there are so many other respectable options which perform as good or better and are cheaper and more flexible for placement/orientation due to additional inlets/outlets and bleed/fill ports.
> 
> Both the Bundymania and MartinsLiquidLab roundups came to very similar conlusions and the UT60's are *the* radiator to have right now.
> 
> *Edit - As far as fan choice goes... Scythe Gentle Typhoon all the way.


Nice I'll check out the SR1's which company makes them? Also guess I"ll go GT's then vs SP120's as I hear the Corsairs are noisy and some whine etc, I don't feel much air being pushed oddly either by them. Bad fan maybe?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> In my experience, nickel has been much durable than copper. Also, with some tims like Liquid Ultra/Pro, it is much easier getting it off nickel than copper; this and looks makes nickel plating better for my use. As for cooling performance, I will conducts test myself, I can trust Martin, but not as much as I can trust my own eyes.
> 
> Anyway, in the end, I still have my ultimate weapon: Posting a picture of two, (two more soon) SR-1 480's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This will be your defeat
> 
> But first I will counter with this: Enjoying that upside logo?


Looking forward to seeing them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Saying they do better over multiple RPM ranges is fair, but personally I know that I want to run quiet fans, so I could care less about the ranges above what I'm going to be running. If I didn't care for silent performance, I would go with 20,000rpm delta fans and some 30+ fpi rads. The performance increase they offer is negligible.
> 
> Cost is also relative, the build quality and looks might not be worth the extra $ to you, but they are for me. Additional inlet/outlets is also a relative use, I for one will have no need for them, going acrylic tubing, I will need everything planned out before of time nonetheless, additional port won't make it more easier.


^This I'm looking to run quiet as well buy purchase high RPM fans w/ a fan controller so I can mess around. I figured if I'm dumping around 8 grand on a new system I might as well go with the best, as I'm not in the yearly upgrade game lol. I upgrade every 2-3 years normally. My next consideration will be around Skylake.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> If you're specifically going for low RPM's, the ST30 has better cooling and is cheaper. It doesn't have an extra port though. Pretty sure the ST30 only has 2, XT45 has 6, and UT60/Monsta has 7
> 
> *I'm pretty sure we've officially de-railed this thread though*. So if we're continue this convo, i think we should take it to another thread. Maybe the Watercooling Club & Picture Gallery


Somewhat but this is mostly preparations for what's best w/ the new Asus board, as if we're getting the best of the best, it's safe to argue the best of the best to get down to our leading champs for what we'll put in the board. Beats posting updates about what NCIX has recently pulled out of their hat lol. I get what you're saying though I just gave up w/ the WC thread as everything gets flushed out fast (ironyyyyyy)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Even for the extra ~$50 per rad?
> All the NexXxos rads are low FPI. I think they're all like 8 FPI. The Monsta has more cooling surface, but the UT60 seems to perform better on most tests. If space and fan speed isn't an issue though, I'd probly grab a Monsta personally
> 
> Then again, if fan speed TRULY isn't an issue, i'd probly grab a Black Ice GTX or EK Coolstream PE


Hmmm More and more I'm hearing on Black Ice, so based upon those talked about above, Monstas? Black Ice? or SR-1? as far as low / variable speeds go?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Everybody says that about the Aquacomputer AMS rads too. Those are a good choice too if you have the space


I've seen those they're huge Lol, I'm not following the multiple input/outputs though, do they all need to be used?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Try some delta fans for mini-tornadoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah NCIX told us they would ship on the 29th lol.
> 
> Ram speed isn't the most important thing in the world, but it certainly does help in certain situations. If you have Corsair vengeance sticks then you probably won't get much more out of them due to ic quality. I would recommend a 2400mhz quad channel kit with ivy-e/rivbe. 2400mhz seems to be sweet spot in performance/price. You can get them for fairly cheap, check out the g.skill trident x kits. They can be had for under $200 and have samsung memory modules, which are undoublty one of the best.


^ This I have the same kit from G.Skill and have found nothing BUT stellar reviews for these+ you can lower the timings on the 2400's to C9 w/o any changes to voltage for the most part.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Check out the corsair air 540. That's what my Blackedition is going in


^ I originally got this case too, but returned it ONLY due to not wanting to cramp up my system w/ multiple RADs and wanting to keep my optical space available, other wise for most users this is a great choice its small compact and beautiful for showing off your internal organs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I dunno. In stren's testing using Titan waterblocks, XSPC's Razor easily beats EK's blocks in GPU core temps where the two of EK's blocks actually did worst amongst those tested, but EK's blocks did better on the GPU's VRam temps. I guess it depends on how you want to look at it, but I've never seen where any of EK's stuff was shown to be performing 'top in every category'.


As long as its HQ, good ratings and allows LED lighting ( I'm a fan of it ) I'll grab it, I'll check the reviews, and honestly I'm getting a ton of information here for the asus board so I"ll probably change up my parts list shortly. Appreciate this guys, seriously I do, and anyone else grabbing the board will def get some good insight for it here









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> The mobo has started finally to appear on "proper" computer shops in Germany (Hardwareversand for example).
> 
> http://geizhals.at/eu/asus-rog-rampage-iv-black-edition-a1024617.html


Nice that makes things more solid for the Nov12th release date lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> My EK block keeps my GTX 780 @ 38C at max load while running Kombuster. I never felt limited when using a GPU block.
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


Which block are u using?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> MCP35x2 is all the redundancy you will ever need.
> final price is going to end up being ~ 549$ usd me thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the 12th it will go to the 15th, on the 15th it will go to the 19th, on the 19th it will go to "LOL APRIL FOOLS NEVER COMING OUT!"


I was looking @ those , what about the one I posted earlier Skupps? Would that be the same or would you just recommend that, also whats the best layout for multiple pumps/rads , like order or operations lol.

Again appreciate the updates. Much better than the months of being ignored on the WC side







gets to crowded there.


----------



## Raghar

http://www.hardware.no/artikler/test-asus-rog-rampage-iv-black-edition/153426/
First review. I created separate thread mainly for reviews, and for throwing stones at reviewers, to prevent these links disappearing between waves of posts of rabbit fans.


----------



## kpoeticg

Luna, everything in watercooling depends on a persons needs. The Alphacool NexXxos rads are great because of their Low FPI and All Copper Construction. So they work great along multiple RPM ranges. So they're considered the best for alot of people. But you could put together a setup that Black Ice GTX's would be the best if you don't mind noisy fans. Like me and Armenian said, if you're setting up a fan range on a GTX rad, 1500RPM would be the bottom of that range like 600 would be on a normal rad. So like 1500 when you're in idle would be about right for those rads. Higher FPI = More Cooling Surface, So there's more room for heat to dissipate but it's harder for your fans to cool it off.
As far as pumps and loop arrangement. One MCP35x will run most loops just fine by itself. But if that pump fails you're screwed. So alot of people get a 2nd one for redundancy. And as long as you put your res before your pump, nothing else really matters. All the components balance each other out. The reason you need to put your res b4 your pump is that if it runs dry it damages it permanently.
Different metals in a loop is a personal decision. Alot of people do it with no problems. The issue is, if the plating is done poorly, then the different PH levels of the different metals end up corroding each other. And when the Nickel flakes it can corrode every component in your loop. I haven't heard of it happening lately
Aluminum is a terrible idea to put in a loop nowadays

And as far as AMS rads being huge. They're the thickness of a UT60 but about 10mm longer and taller. So a Monsta would take up more room.
Of course if you add a pump to it, it'll make it longer


----------



## Raghar

If I'd do water cooling, I'd use multiple radiators in horizontal position on special stands to allow natural air convection, and go without fans. In case someone didn't grasp the idea, at least 0.5 - 1.5 m^2 worth of radiators. I kinda wonder about water pressure in the loop however.


----------



## kpoeticg

Passive radiators usually suck. External rads are nothing new. Aquacomputer makes great ones. Still use fans though. You could also use a chiller for external cooling with no fans



The Watercool Mo-Ra's are popular for external too


----------



## eduncan911

Those of you with EK VRM waterblocks on your RIVEs (and/or RIVF)...

Can you remove/reinstall the waterblocks from the top of the motherboard? Say, after you install the backplate (if there is a backplate).

My setup consists of a removable closed loop for the CPU, heat exchanger, pump and TEC waterchiller. Makes servicing the CPU, ram, entire system nice since I don't have to drain the system.

I would like to add VRM cooling to the RIVE BE in my loop, but it needs to be "removable/reinstallable" without removing the entire motherboard. And EK has said they will be doing a waterblock.

And no, I don't have access to the back/bottom of the motherboard. Only the top.

PS, yeah I know, I kind of hate to remove/reinstall/remove/reinstall/etc on VRms over and over, using new thermal tape as needed. Kind of a PITA, but I'm willing to be "extra careful" to get the VRMs under water.


----------



## kpoeticg

I don't know of any VRM coolers that don't need to be screwed in from the bottom of the board
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> http://www.hardware.no/artikler/test-asus-rog-rampage-iv-black-edition/153426/
> First review. I created separate thread mainly for reviews, and for throwing stones at reviewers, to prevent these links disappearing between waves of posts of rabbit fans.


Google Translate only lets me see the first page. Then the rest of the pages only show like the first paragraph. Thanx for the link tho


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Passive radiators usually suck. External rads are nothing new. Aquacomputer makes great ones. Still use fans though. You could also use a chiller for external cooling with no fans
> The Watercool Mo-Ra's are popular for external too


Well I was thinking about something like this:







Four of them.
Well I'd have no money for that after upgrade, and in fact I'd have no reason to do that. Still, it's funny idea. Perhaps I'd do it with 12 core Broadwell-E 5 years later.


----------



## kpoeticg

That looks like the core of a Mo-Ra. You should still use fans on it

Just need to grab one of these


It wouldn't make sense not to considering how much better it will cool with fans on it. You could keep it completely separate from your PC if you wanted to with a Phobya AC -> DC Power Brick and ModMyToys Power Distribution PCB


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Google Translate only lets me see the first page. Then the rest of the pages only show like the first paragraph.


http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hardware.no%2Fartikler%2Ftest-asus-rog-rampage-iv-black-edition%2F153426%2F2
http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://www.hardware.no/artikler/test-asus-rog-rampage-iv-black-edition/153426/3&usg=ALkJrhi6si-yZcWDbAqOcaaeNwWPO8OoUg

Try these two.


----------



## kpoeticg

Much better. Thanx


----------



## BaldGuy

19.1 seconds just to start loading windows. LOL. Lets hope the fast boot in the BIOS helps with that.

I find it funny on some of the youtube videos a person is trying to show off how fast there SSD's are and how fast there boot time is. Yet it takes the board 10-15 seconds before it even tries to load windows. And they are like, don't count this part.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldGuy*
> 
> 19.1 seconds just to start loading windows. LOL. Lets hope the fast boot in the BIOS helps with that.
> 
> I find it funny on some of the youtube videos a person is trying to show off how fast there SSD's are and how fast there boot time is. Yet it takes the board 10-15 seconds before it even tries to load windows. And they are like, don't count this part.


even with 2400 mhz ram it takes about 15-20 seconds for my whole system to actually boot. 10 seconds for Windows 10 seconds for the board but of course my start tracker only shows 11 seconds because that's the only windows


----------



## strong island 1

The OC Panel sounds really cool. This makes it sound like it's wireless or at least if it can be installed in a 5.25 bay than it would need to come with a decently long cable. I never touched the oc key but this might be cool.

"The bundled OC Panel lets you make the most of these superior components, with two different modes. In Normal Mode, OC Panel installs into an available 5 ¼in. drive bay and displays CPU temperature, ratios, BCLK and fan RPM. Switching to Extreme Mode and utilizing the OC Panel as a handheld device unlocks its enthusiast overclocking functionality. Connectors for Subzero Sense, VGA SMB and VGA hotwire are available directly on the OC Panel, as well as remote power and reset buttons."


----------



## kpoeticg

The OC Panel is the same one that comes with the Maximus VI Extreme. It comes with a short cable from what everybody says. You'll need to make your own to get good use out of it


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> The OC Panel is the same one that comes with the Maximus VI Extreme. It comes with a short cable from what everybody says. You'll need to make your own to get good use out of it


Based on the initial reviews I am planning on cutting the cable and soldering in longer wires. If you use the existing cable and a decent sized case it either will not reach the front or the case will be stretched across your case looking like something D(xyy) would sell (not picking on D... but any or most low priced commercial computers)


----------



## strong island 1

ya so I'm guessing it wont reach the front of my refrigerator, oops I mean STH10. That sucks. I thought it would cool in the front bays. It sounds really cool though if I could get a long enough wire. The oc key wire was really short also.


----------



## kpoeticg

It's not hard to make your own cables. Watch Lutro's Crimping tutorial on youtube if you need help


----------



## FiveEYZ

RivBE final price in Sweden seems to be 4090 SEK (628,63 USD).
RivE currently cost 3349 SEK (514,74 USD) on the same site i pre-ordered the BE from.


----------



## Raghar

How large is VAT in Sweden?


----------



## FiveEYZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> How large is VAT in Sweden?


25%


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> RivBE final price in Sweden seems to be 4090 SEK (628,63 USD).
> RivE currently cost 3349 SEK (514,74 USD) on the same site i pre-ordered the BE from.


No way in hell it's going to be over 600$ in the states.

LOLoloOLOloloLOLOloLOLolOLOloLOlolll NCix on straight troll status...



it went to 12th last night, then I guess some one said NO WAY MAN!


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> No way in hell it's going to be over 600$ in the states.
> 
> LOLoloOLOloloLOLOloLOLolOLOloLOlolll NCix on straight troll status...
> 
> 
> 
> it went to 12th last night, then I guess some one said NO WAY MAN!


Wow, we are going to be lucky if we ever get this motherboard.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Wow, we are going to be lucky if we ever get this motherboard.


oop! it's back to the 12th!


----------



## drunkenvalley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> No way in hell it's going to be over 600$ in the states.


Yep, it's how it works in Scandinavia though. 25% VAT. The RIVE currently costs the equivalent of 560 USD.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> oop! it's back to the 12th!


I was just gonna say, after your previous comment I sent them a blast email asking *** lol , this was almost an hour ago. Shows at least they read.









Imma laff if they cancel my order out of stress


----------



## drunkenvalley

Speaking of Norwegian, the pricetag showed up. Looks more legit. http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=802650


----------



## LunaP

Oh snap http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GTX-TITAN-6GB-Super-Clock-Edition-nVidia-GeForce-GPU-PCI-3-0-GK110-/141105709048?_trksid=p2054897.l4276

Titan OC for 600$....tempted but since I have a stock evga Titan would I need to OC it to meet up or would it not matter?


----------



## saer

^that guy has pretty bad feedback comments.

you can very easily OC your titan to specs higher than that of a stock Superclocked Titan


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Oh snap http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GTX-TITAN-6GB-Super-Clock-Edition-nVidia-GeForce-GPU-PCI-3-0-GK110-/141105709048?_trksid=p2054897.l4276
> 
> Titan OC for 600$....tempted but since I have a stock evga Titan would I need to OC it to meet up or would it not matter?


All you would need to do is change the bios on one of them to the other. OR change both of them to Skyn3t boost free bios.

@least, this would be the best way of going about it. Since they are both EVGA you in theory shouldn't have any issues, but I would highly recommend just running EZ3FLASH & switching both to a boost free bios. Unless you enjoy boost, then you could just flash over the SC bios to the vanilla unit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I was just gonna say, after your previous comment I sent them a blast email asking *** lol , this was almost an hour ago. Shows at least they read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imma laff if they cancel my order out of stress


lol bro... Just read this, and smell the ass kissing...
Quote:


> Hello Robert,
> 
> Thank you for your understanding, I have notified our supplier to rush shipping on your order; therefore as soon as they check in this shipment of motherboard, your order will be one of the first to be process for shipping.
> 
> Thank you for choosing NCIX US and if there's anything else I can help you with please let me know.
> 
> Best Regards,
> ==============


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> ^that guy has pretty bad feedback comments.
> 
> you can very easily OC your titan to specs higher than that of a stock Superclocked Titan


Yeah I know that the OC isn't clocked by much was just verifying if speeds needed to be within a specific margin for stability. Thanks for noting the comments 98% but not bad.

Might go with this one instead.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-SuperClocked-6GB-384-bit-GDDR5-PCI-E-WITH-NEW-BACKPLATE-/151159369440?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item2331cceee0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> All you would need to do is change the bios on one of them to the other. OR change both of them to Skyn3t boost free bios.


Ahh good thinking, and I'm seeing a ton of 500-600$ Titans, so I think I'll just grab a few @ that price they're literally almost the same price as the 780's now lol.
Quote:


> @least, this would be the best way of going about it. Since they are both EVGA you in theory shouldn't have any issues, but I would highly recommend just running EZ3FLASH & switching both to a boost free bios. Unless you enjoy boost, then you could just flash over the SC bios to the vanilla unit.
> lol bro... Just read this, and smell the ass kissing...


Guess you'll get yours @ the beginning of December while everyone else waits till the end


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Yeah I know that the OC isn't clocked by much was just verifying if speeds needed to be within a specific margin for stability. Thanks for noting the comments 98% but not bad.
> 
> Might go with this one instead.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-SuperClocked-6GB-384-bit-GDDR5-PCI-E-WITH-NEW-BACKPLATE-/151159369440?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item2331cceee0
> Ahh good thinking, and I'm seeing a ton of 500-600$ Titans, so I think I'll just grab a few @ that price they're literally almost the same price as the 780's now lol.
> Guess you'll get yours @ the beginning of December while everyone else waits till the end


Pre 780Ti fever... I guess tons of people don't need more than 3gbs of vram. Jumping ship for a chip with 1 more VRM 192 more cores, no double precision, gimped compute, & the same everything else physically is meh in my eyes.


----------



## Cool Mike

AMD applying significant pricing pressure on Nvidia right now.









Newegg go ahead and ship me my Black edition please.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> AMD applying significant pricing pressure on Nvidia right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg go ahead and ship me my Black edition please.


yupp, and a new titan still won't drop in price due to it's poor man's qaudro aspects.

NV seems to be meeting the pressure head on though. 780 is now 499MSRP.


----------



## Cool Mike

Looks like the holiday season will bring in lower prices on the high end cards. The 7990's really hit rock bottom just before the 290x release, remember the MSI version got down to 579.99 plus 30 dollar rebate. Since the 290x release 7990's have jumped to $769 plus.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yupp, and a new titan still won't drop in price due to it's poor man's qaudro aspects.
> 
> NV seems to be meeting the pressure head on though. 780 is now 499MSRP.


Meh we have already seen what the 780 can do, ti not going to be much different.

We haven't even begun to see the potential of the 290x/290.

Coming up:
1. Better core volt adjustments
2. Memory voltage adjustments
3. Bioses from other brands, that are more optimized
4. AB/Trixx/Tweak updates
5. Drivers
6. Mantle


----------



## Cool Mike

I will be watching for the 290x Sapphire Toxic or Asus Matrix version.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> I will be watching for the 290x Sapphire Toxic or Asus Matrix version.


Yeah I wouldn't even bother going reference 290x or 290 if air cooling, just wait for the other designs. I'm watercooling though so I could care less.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Meh we have already seen what the 780 can do, ti not going to be much different.
> 
> We haven't even begun to see the potential of the 290x/290.
> 
> Coming up:
> 1. Better core volt adjustments
> 2. Memory voltage adjustments
> 3. Bioses from other brands, that are more optimized
> 4. AB/Trixx/Tweak updates
> 5. Drivers
> 6. Mantle


ti should be quite a step in performance over the 780, seeing as it has 592 cores. The statement should really be "We have seen what titan can do, Ti won't be much different"


----------



## LunaP

Meh I threw a bid up, we'll see how it goes, if it gets beaten I'll let it go, no worries there, I'm curious to see how ATI does this time around, I can still always sell my 1 titan if anything, though I'm not gonna stress it as I'm sure I'd be happy w/ 2-3 of either









NCIX officially has me on ignore lolol.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ti should be quite a step in performance over the 780, seeing as it has 592 cores. The statement should really be "We have seen what titan can do, Ti won't be much different"


Well yes 780ti will be closer to titan than 780. I was talking about the $499 price tag of the 780 though. It isn't that amazing because we have already seen what it can do. 290 is $399 and currently beats it.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Well yes 780ti will be closer to titan than 780. I was talking about the $499 price tag of the 780 though. It isn't that amazing because we have already seen what it can do. 290 is $399 and currently beats it.


I'm more curious why the 29x went back to the standard layout for ouputs. What happenned to the 4-5x mini DP? They're back to 4 monitors only vs the 6 they used to boast? Or was that 7990 only? My bad if so, and just curious. I do love multiple monitors <3

And lol the RIVE BE review thread is getting bashed. Not sure why people that are 1 generation prior to the new get all worked up about the next one not being the next big bang!









h8'ers gonna h8


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I'm more curious why the 29x went back to the standard layout for ouputs. What happenned to the 4-5x mini DP? They're back to 4 monitors only vs the 6 they used to boast? Or was that 7990 only? My bad if so, and just curious. I do love multiple monitors <3
> 
> And lol the RIVE BE review thread is getting bashed. Not sure why people that are 1 generation prior to the new get all worked up about the next one not being the next big bang!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h8'ers gonna h8


I thought 6 was only doable with a single firepro card. I think the 7990 was the only one with such a massive amount of DP.

I stopped reading after the second post, where a bash was included in the post followed by "the board can't support 3 @16x pci-e". I guess 16 goes into 40 lanes on the cpu/socket more than 3 times in their world... fail.

290x/titan don't even get a benefit from x16 over x8. Adding a PLX chip on this board would most likely decrease performance from the added latency. Only useful on the mainstream platform where 3-4gpus result in x4 pci-e, which might lead to bottlenecks. At that point, might as well go lga 2011.


----------



## Hooy

The 780Ti will replace the Titan. It has to - the performance gap between 780 and Titan is so small that most aftermarket 780's are faster than the Titan anyway.

Titan = compute


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooy*
> 
> The 780Ti will replace the Titan. It has to - the performance gap between 780 and Titan is so small that most aftermarket 780's are faster than the Titan anyway.
> 
> Titan = compute


It will, still funny though how it only has 3gb vram. Get ready for .01 FPS on tripple 1440p or 4k.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooy*
> 
> The 780Ti will replace the Titan. It has to - the performance gap between 780 and Titan is so small that most aftermarket 780's are faster than the Titan anyway.
> 
> Titan = compute












No offense, but are you trying to compare overclocked/aftermarket 780's with stock titans? =\ If so, the argument is so void. As it's been mathematically proven, it only takes a 780 150mhz+ titan clock speed to = the speed of a titan. Which means it will only take a titan like 70mhz to keep up with 780Ti. What's not being mentioned is the titans second frame buffer, double precision, & computer capabilities. 780Ti is being sold as a gaming GPU, which means it will not have any of those things. Second, it's starting to sound like a 6gb 780Ti will not exist, or take months to come to market. It's really not looking like they will End of Life titan over the 780Ti. In short, the 780ti is being aimed @ the gaming market, while titan has been aimed @ the super compute market from day one. It's a poor mans Quadro, thus will likely not EOL any time soon. It will also likely not drop in price. Titan has been irrelevant since the dawning of the 780, now it's even more so irrelevant with the release of the 780Ti.

anyways, this is being debated in 100 other ONTOPIC threads. So i'm done responding to it here.

780 = 2304 cores,
Titan = 2688 cores
780Ti = 2880 cores. & it seems to have few modifications to the power section in the reference model, leaving many people waiting for the classi iteration.


----------



## skupples

must edit my self... videocardz is under the impression that 780ti will have all the DP & compute of a titan. Only time will tell. If that's the case, a 6gb variant & EOL'ing titan is much more probable.


----------



## ledzepp3

Just pre-ordered mine.

-Zepp


----------



## iksklld

Wow... I like it but I have the original Rampage III Extreme Black Edition with the EK full cover board block. Very tempting though


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> must edit my self... videocardz is under the impression that 780ti will have all the DP & compute of a titan. Only time will tell. If that's the case, a 6gb variant & EOL'ing titan is much more probable.


One thing I can't seem to find is the formula for memory bandwidth at its max. For the Titan @ 384bit would it be able to utilize all 6gb of Ram? I'm aware that the rumored 12gb 780Black edition won't be able to but I'm trying to recall the max.

The way I remember it, anything over 256bits is overkill for 1080p, thus @ 384bit, 1440/1600p shine as it can flex, upwards 4k, not sure if we start hiting the limits or what not of if this is the new 1080p equivalent of having 256bit.

I think it was Mem bus * mem clock / 8 = gbps

Course I'm also reading the bus width is irrelevant as its the actual memory bandwidth that matters.. Guess I'm trying to figure out what the max out is for memory for the bus. I'm pretty sure 6gbs is well within it though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Just pre-ordered mine.
> 
> -Zepp


Congrats !!! Join the waiting list









Just checked ebay I'm still the highest bidder


----------



## Raghar

When game developer wants to allocate GFX memory with 2 GB of vertices, max speed is irrelevant. Either it would have these 2 GB and whatever is needed for a framebuffer, or it would swap heavily.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> One thing I can't seem to find is the formula for memory bandwidth at its max. For the Titan @ 384bit would it be able to utilize all 6gb of Ram? I'm aware that the rumored 12gb 780Black edition won't be able to but I'm trying to recall the max.
> 
> The way I remember it, anything over 256bits is overkill for 1080p, thus @ 384bit, 1440/1600p shine as it can flex, upwards 4k, not sure if we start hiting the limits or what not of if this is the new 1080p equivalent of having 256bit.
> 
> I think it was Mem bus * mem clock / 8 = gbps
> 
> Course I'm also reading the bus width is irrelevant as its the actual memory bandwidth that matters.. Guess I'm trying to figure out what the max out is for memory for the bus. I'm pretty sure 6gbs is well within it though.
> Congrats !!! Join the waiting list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked ebay I'm still the highest bidder


I think the width is only beneficial due to the speed it allows... If you want to try and do some math... I can easily run my titans @ 7k which @ 1752mhz width of 384 = bandwidth of 336.4gb

It doesn't take much for the 290 to blow it out of the water... If i remember correctly, it takes like 8ghz to keep up with either 5 or 6ghz of 512 bit.. That stay puft guy linked the math earlier.


----------



## Sunreeper

Has there been any leaks or anything about the price of the board?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Has there been any leaks or anything about the price of the board?


All over my friend









499$ on NewEgg, and NCIX, if you're out of the US price will vary. Many of us have already preordered


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Has there been any leaks or anything about the price of the board?


It's being pre-ordered @ 499USD, i'm going to guess around 549 final price, no leaks besides that though...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> GTX 780 Ti :
> 
> 7000 Effective = 336GB/s
> 8000 Effective = 384GB/s
> 
> 290X :
> 
> 5000 Effective = 320GB/s
> 6000 Effective = 384GB/s
> 6600 Effective = 422GB/s
> 7000 Effective = 448GB/s


6 more day's until likely disappointment!


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> One thing I can't seem to find is the formula for memory bandwidth at its max. For the Titan @ 384bit would it be able to utilize all 6gb of Ram? I'm aware that the rumored 12gb 780Black edition won't be able to but I'm trying to recall the max.
> 
> The way I remember it, anything over 256bits is overkill for 1080p, thus @ 384bit, 1440/1600p shine as it can flex, upwards 4k, not sure if we start hiting the limits or what not of if this is the new 1080p equivalent of having 256bit.
> 
> I think it was Mem bus * mem clock / 8 = gbps
> 
> Course I'm also reading the bus width is irrelevant as its the actual memory bandwidth that matters.. Guess I'm trying to figure out what the max out is for memory for the bus. I'm pretty sure 6gbs is well within it though.
> Congrats !!! Join the waiting list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked ebay I'm still the highest bidder


The bigger the bus the better, for all uses. You just get more of a benefit at higher res. This is one of the reasons the 290 series does very well at high resolutions, such as triple 1440/1600 or 4k/triple 4k.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think the width is only beneficial due to the speed it allows... If you want to try and do some math... I can easily run my titans @ 7k which @ 1752mhz width of 384 = bandwidth of 336.4gb
> 
> It doesn't take much for the 290 to blow it out of the water... If i remember correctly, it takes like 8ghz to keep up with either 5 or 6ghz of 512 bit.. That stay puft guy linked the math earlier.


One of the owners of the 290x got the memory up to 1700 at stock mem voltage. So 6800mhz.


----------



## LunaP

I plan on ultimately gaming/working @ 1600x3 + additional monitors in portrait for work etc. There's also the internal debate of just going 4k (big screen) and adjusting to it









Ah well, I think for the moment anyways titans should do fine w/ 1600p across, I'm sure 290 can do it way better but titan should still be able to do its thing for a bit. Though I bet the 1440p @ 120hz is something the 290 would def shine at. Still have time though and I'm starting to monitor the 290 thread to see how things go, hopefully more tools come out for you guys to help out. Hopefully that heat issue is just the drivers just like how some nvidia updates used to make my 470's idle around 65-80 while others left them alone in the 40's

So far for my board its 529$ total for shipping (overnight)
New Egg was a bit higher w/ insurance + google.

Be wary of ebay auctions of non existent BE's


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> The bigger the bus the better, for all uses. You just get more of a benefit at higher res. This is one of the reasons the 290 series does very well at high resolutions, such as triple 1440/1600 or 4k/triple 4k.
> One of the owners of the 290x got the memory up to 1700 at stock mem voltage. So 6800mhz.


Ahh, mem voltage access.... Something Nvidia has locked down tighter than... well, yes... Many people have spent many hours trying to gain direct access to it to no avail. Would be amazing to bump up the voltage on my titan mem. I could urn 8ghz easy... Core voltage helps a bit, but not as much as direct access.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I plan on ultimately gaming/working @ 1600x3 + additional monitors in portrait for work etc. There's also the internal debate of just going 4k (big screen) and adjusting to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well, I think for the moment anyways titans should do fine w/ 1600p across, I'm sure 290 can do it way better but titan should still be able to do its thing for a bit. Though I bet the 1440p @ 120hz is something the 290 would def shine at. Still have time though and I'm starting to monitor the 290 thread to see how things go, hopefully more tools come out for you guys to help out. Hopefully that heat issue is just the drivers just like how some nvidia updates used to make my 470's idle around 65-80 while others left them alone in the 40's
> 
> So far for my board its 529$ total for shipping (overnight)
> New Egg was a bit higher w/ insurance + google.
> 
> Be wary of ebay auctions of non existent BE's


It's not as way better as people are making it out to seem. It's a pretty mediocre difference really... If you were looking to upgrade from fermi then 290/x would probably be a sure fire thing, but when already sitting on a titan, it doesn't really make sense to do anything but add another titan. cf+eyefinity still seems to be kinda broken. Frame variance seems to be higher than nvidia, though scaling is better. People are hoping this driver update is magical, i think allot of people have their hopes set too high, thus will be let down..

Never take the hopium.


----------



## Arm3nian

double post


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Ahh, mem voltage access.... Something Nvidia has locked down tighter than... well, yes... Many people have spent many hours trying to gain direct access to it to no avail. Would be amazing to bump up the voltage on my titan mem. I could urn 8ghz easy... Core voltage helps a bit, but not as much as direct access.
> It's not as way better as people are making it out to seem. It's a pretty mediocre difference really... If you were looking to upgrade from fermi then 290/x would probably be a sure fire thing, but when already sitting on a titan, it doesn't really make sense to do anything but add another titan. cf+eyefinity still seems to be kinda broken. Frame variance seems to be higher than nvidia, though scaling is better. People are hoping this driver update is magical, i think allot of people have their hopes set too high, thus will be let down..
> 
> Never take the hopium.


Going from titan to 290 series wouldn't be worth the money you would lose. If you can sell it for a good price then it might be worth the switch. For the drivers, it will increase performance, and future updates will also. Performance can really only get better with drivers. Personally I am more interested in the performance gains from more optimized bioses and more voltage adjustment as to relying on drivers for my bragging rights. Also interested in mantle.


----------



## skupples

mantle is the only variable really. Other things will come with time, but I get this feeling that mantle will mean little for people on high end systems. I see it being most beneficial for people on single gpu configs.


----------



## Arm3nian

Yeah other things will come in time, not sure what the hype is about a single driver update, it isn't going to be the final one and isn't the last increase in potential we see. As for mantle, I say something is always better than nothing








It is something new, we haven't seen anything like it with current pc's and consoles, for obvious reasons: because we never had current pc's and consoles before lol.


----------



## ledzepp3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Never take the hopium.


Same goes for the Kool-Aid way too many drink about the other brand.

-Zepp


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Ram speed isn't the most important thing in the world, but it certainly does help in certain situations. If you have Corsair vengeance sticks then you probably won't get much more out of them due to ic quality. I would recommend a 2400mhz quad channel kit with ivy-e/rivbe. 2400mhz seems to be sweet spot in performance/price. You can get them for fairly cheap, check out the g.skill trident x kits. They can be had for under $200 and have samsung memory modules, which are undoublty one of the best.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize the Trident's use Samsung Memory. +1 for pointing that out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My "Once Upon a Time" flagship Corsair Dominator GTs revision 4.13 also use Samsung Memory, but only if labeled rev. 4.13. Is that worth any lovin?
> 
> Me never gets no lovin, and always so helpful too. (shuffles feet)
Click to expand...

Just wondering, how do you find out what memory a set of ram uses?

I've been eyeballin' 32GB & 64GB sets of Ripjaws Z series, either 2133 or 2400 for a little while now. Is there somewhere I can check to find what memory they are using? I'd consider the Trident Xs except unless I'm mistaken they seem to only come in red. Ugh. I've already seriously been considering painting over all the bits of red on this Black Edition board when it gets here with black plasti-dip. lol.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Ram speed isn't the most important thing in the world, but it certainly does help in certain situations. If you have Corsair vengeance sticks then you probably won't get much more out of them due to ic quality. I would recommend a 2400mhz quad channel kit with ivy-e/rivbe. 2400mhz seems to be sweet spot in performance/price. You can get them for fairly cheap, check out the g.skill trident x kits. They can be had for under $200 and have samsung memory modules, which are undoublty one of the best.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize the Trident's use Samsung Memory. +1 for pointing that out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My "Once Upon a Time" flagship Corsair Dominator GTs revision 4.13 also use Samsung Memory, but only if labeled rev. 4.13. Is that worth any lovin?
> 
> Me never gets no lovin, and always so helpful too. (shuffles feet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wondering, how do you find out what memory a set of ram uses?
> 
> I've been eyeballin' 32GB & 64GB sets of Ripjaws Z series, either 2133 or 2400 for a little while now. Is there somewhere I can check to find what memory they are using? I'd consider the Trident Xs except unless I'm mistaken they seem to only come in red. Ugh. I've already seriously been considering painting over all the bits of red on this Black Edition board when it gets here with black plasti-dip. lol.
Click to expand...

I think this board has the ROG pulse (I think that is what they called it), just like the RIVF did: the long strip of bright red lighting stretching across all PCIe lanes on the board. It shines bright red when there is power present to the board (even when powered off).

The RIVE I built recently doesn't have it, only the RIVF did and I thought it was pretty cool.

But if you don't like red, you're going to hate that led strip. Not sure if u can turn it off in the BIOS, maybe.


----------



## eduncan911

Oh, and I pre-ordered my RIVE BE yesterday after a month of turmoil between EVGA X79 Dark and the RIVE BE. Ordered from NewEgg - NY held a gun to Amazon (since the NY govt is the only ones allowed to have guns) and forces them to charge for tax now.

The deciding factor was the bios, but I really like EVGA's customer service and the Dark's PCIe layout for 2-way 2 PCIe 3.0 (only 1 slot) - they have always treated me very well and gone above anything I asked for.

It was a very hard decision.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> I think this board has the ROG pulse (I think that is what they called it), just like the RIVF did: the long strip of bright red lighting stretching across all PCIe lanes on the board. It shines bright red when there is power present to the board (even when powered off).
> 
> The RIVE I built recently doesn't have it, only the RIVF did and I thought it was pretty cool.
> 
> But if you don't like red, you're going to hate that led strip. Not sure if u can turn it off in the BIOS, maybe.


Yeah I know. Like I wrote already, I am seriously considering painting black plasti-dip over that entire strip, the Asus 'Republic of gamers' logo, and the start button.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Yeah I know. Like I wrote already, I am seriously considering painting black plasti-dip over that entire strip, the Asus 'Republic of gamers' logo, and the start button.


A strip of Carbon Fiber Vinyl might be a less extreme way of blocking out the LED's. I'm pretty sure it's good at that, and that way you won't have to PlastiDip your board. Especially since PlastiDip is tough with using masking tape. Unless you have another reason for wanting to PlastiDip it


----------



## 6steven9

I'm curious if i'm going sli and want 3.0(x16,x16) do that cards have to be in slot 1 and 3 or can i have them in slot 2 and 4?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> A strip of Carbon Fiber Vinyl might be a less extreme way of blocking out the LED's. I'm pretty sure it's good at that, and that way you won't have to PlastiDip your board. Especially since PlastiDip is tough with using masking tape. Unless you have another reason for wanting to PlastiDip it


Oh I've used plasti-dip a lot. It works great with painter's tape as long as you only let the tape sit for 5 min or so after painting. If you wait too long the paint will come up with the tape. That said, I'd probably just use a thin brush and freehand it for the plasti-dip on along that line, and now that I look at it probably all the other parts too. The only thing red on the board I'd probably not feel comfortable paining would be those capacitors. Not sure how hot they might get but if they do, as capacitors are liable to, I probably wouldn't want to insulate them with a layer of plasti-dip.

Best thing about plasti-dip is if you screw up it just peels off, and it's 100% non-conductive. Not-so-sure vinyl tape is, plus I wouldn't want to deal with the adhesive on tape, and don't generally like the look of carbon fiber anyway.

Actually I dunno. carbon fiber tape probably would look better than plasti-dip would on the button and over the logo (is there a light under that logo?). I'll have to consider it.


----------



## kpoeticg

There's alot of different colors, and not all of it has the holographic look. There's tons of options.
I didn't know that about the 5 Minutes with painters tape. Good to know for the future. I always thought you couldn't really use masking tape with it


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6steven9*
> 
> I'm curious if i'm going sli and want 3.0(x16,x16) do that cards have to be in slot 1 and 3 or can i have them in slot 2 and 4?


I gave the manual a once over and if I recall correctly, SLI cards must be placed in slots 1 and 4 for x16 on both.

I can't pull up the link here at work but perhaps someone can help you out track it down.


----------



## 6steven9

Cool thanks ya I just looked up the manual it's only in slot 1 and 3 kinda of sucks I wanted to get 2 lightenings and keep the bling(rice) on the top card but that won't fit ah well


----------



## LunaP

Seems the Ebay seller responded to me about the Asus BE for 100$ cheaper auction.
Quote:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for being so concerned. I understand that it must look strange, a hundred dollar savings on a product that is not even out yet. We got a great deal on several of them, so I am putting them up one at a time. It debuts on November 15 and should get to you pretty soon after that, as long as you live in the US. I'm getting lots of requests to ship these around the world. I am not accustomed to global shipping, so I am learning now, lol.
> 
> Hope this answers your questions. I've got a few more left at this price. After they are gone, I most likely will not sell them at all.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Julie
> 
> - bfree77


----------



## Raghar

Yup, we robbed warehouse.

I like that, as long as you can do warranties directly from manufacturer and they are factory sealed.


----------



## Hooy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> I gave the manual a once over and if I recall correctly, SLI cards must be placed in slots 1 and 4 for x16 on both.
> 
> I can't pull up the link here at work but perhaps someone can help you out track it down.


Crap. I was going to use my EVGA SLI bridge in slots 1 & 3.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooy*
> 
> Crap. I was going to use my EVGA SLI bridge in slots 1 & 3.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6steven9*
> 
> Cool thanks ya *I just looked up the manual it's only in slot 1 and 3* kinda of sucks I wanted to get 2 lightenings and keep the bling(rice) on the top card but that won't fit ah well


----------



## Hooy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*


----------



## 6steven9

I might be wrong about the 1 - 3 thing for 3.0 @ x16 not sure how to interrpret the manual exactly there is the top slot that is x16 then the 2nd slot at x8 but then there is a 2.0 x 1 slot under then secound slot then the 3rd x16 slot that can run at 3.0 I didn't count the little slot inbtw as 1 so not sure if that counts if it does it's slot 1 and 4 but if it doesn't then it's slot 1 and 3........I need someone more knowledgable


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6steven9*
> 
> I might be wrong about the 1 - 3 thing for 3.0 @ x16 not sure how to interrpret the manual exactly there is the top slot that is x16 then the 2nd slot at x8 but then there is a 2.0 x 1 slot under then secound slot then the 3rd x16 slot that can run at 3.0 I didn't count the little slot inbtw as 1 so not sure if that counts if it does it's slot 1 and 4 but if it doesn't then it's slot 1 and 3........I need someone more knowledgable


it is slot 1 and 4 counting all the slots from top to bottom, yes including the small one


----------



## skupples

I saw it with my own two eye's. I was forced to hug the corsair girl, she grabbed my ass... Then it just got weird... It's Miami, so free sangria had been flowing for awhile...


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it with my own two eye's. I was forced to hug the corsair girl, she grabbed my ass... Then it just got weird... It's Miami, so free sangria had been flowing for awhile...


Is that yours...


----------



## inoran81

Greetings from Singapore....Just arrived to our retail and managed to get one piece!

Introducing the new Rampage IV Black Edition - R4BE









Let the pics do the talking...


























































































Asus ROG Rocks....!

Now for the last pc of hoot.... AQ6.... coming soon....


----------



## LiquidHaus

ugh. and I just bought the gigabyte z77x up7.


----------



## inoran81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> ugh. and I just bought the gigabyte z77x up7.


Yup, its here sooner than i thought... might wish to refund or sell your z77 to get this?


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inoran81*
> 
> Yup, its here sooner than i thought... might wish to refund or sell your z77 to get this?


really thinking about it lol.

who wants a delidded 3770k and a z77x up7? lol


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inoran81*


YUM ! ...is all I can say. Wish I had the funds for that beast


----------



## Dominican

i am waiting for the weekend because newegg has 50 OFF Coupon


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> i am waiting for the weekend because newegg has 50 OFF Coupon


What 50$ coupon I need to get some stuff? Can u post the code?


----------



## inoran81

Damn it.... my brand new RIVE water block can't find into R4BE....









































All the screw mounts seems to be out of place.... need to wait for EK new water board then.....


----------



## Cool Mike

People are beginning to get these in their hands.

Hoping our preorders will be filled within a few days


----------



## Brenny06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wzrot*
> 
> 4.4 GHz seems to be the sweet spot on my 4960X. Takes "only" 1.265 V for 10 hours P95 27.9 run. At 4.5 I have still some investigation to do, as the GFlops decreased without proper VTT/VCCSA tuning and it needs a lot more Vcore, around 1.35 - 1.37. So nowadays I use LinX 0.6.5 for a few runs to check that the GFlops are what they should be, there might also be a lot of fluctuation between runs if the voltage is not there. When LinX seems good to go, I'll go for a 8-10 hour P95 run. I haven't gone for the lowest Vcore yet at 4.4, I probably won't bother trying to go lower. BIOS 0024.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say what the Gflops should be, but at 4.4 GHz I am getting 170-171 GFlops and my memory runs at 1600 MHz.
> 
> Rive BE release date was confirmed today on ROG forum:
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?37226-Rampage-IV-Black-Edition-release-date&p=325813&viewfull=1#post325813


That's the same exact thing I've been seeing with IVY-E on two different boards.

VTT/VCCSA is very crucial, especially with high memory densities. Once you hit your frequency wall, you need at least 0.1V more, for that 100Mhz, the last 100Mhz ( 200mhz total ) is the hardest.

Out of the 4 chips I've tried

1) First walled at 4.3 @ 1.23V, 4.4 needed 1.32V anything higher needed 1.45V plus without stability (3326B667)

2) Walled at 4.3, 4.4 needed 1.42V and temps were much too high (3328A???)

3) Walled at 4.6 @ 1.295V degraded after benching at 4.8 @ 1.375V and 1.4V with 1.22VTT and 1.175VCCSA Needed 1.31V final for 4.6V (3326B667)

4) Walled at 4.4 @ 1.285V didn't push for more this was done on X79-Deluxe (3326B667)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Is that yours...


No, tigerdirect had a dinky tech show in miami last night. It was their. Along with 780Ti, hosted by AMD... not a single Hawaii GPU in sight, even on the lan party computers, or center pieces... The chip shortage is real.









would be awesome if the OC panel exploited the [email protected]!


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Anyone with this board already able to say exactly how tall the I/O heatsink/cover is?


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Anyone with this board already able to say exactly how tall the I/O heatsink/cover is?


Too large.

But I don't have the board yet.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Anyone with this board already able to say exactly how tall the I/O heatsink/cover is?


Looks to be about the same size as the Sabertooth z87 board's I/O Heatsink give or take 2-5mm


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> No, tigerdirect had a dinky tech show in miami last night. It was their. Along with 780Ti, hosted by AMD... not a single Hawaii GPU in sight, even on the lan party computers, or center pieces... The chip shortage is real.


This is crazy. First AMD created hype about that, then it had massive chip shortage, and then NVidia released a faster chip at similar price/performance ratio. Chip shortages are continuing.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> This is crazy. First AMD created hype about that, then it had massive chip shortage, and then NVidia released a faster chip at similar price/performance ratio. Chip shortages are continuing.


I thought ti was b1 but I'm seeing a1 on screen shots.still they are boosting to 1150 out of box. The b1s should clock like crazy.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I thought ti was b1 but I'm seeing a1 on screen shots.still they are boosting to 1150 out of box. The b1s should clock like crazy.


If they release the 6gb Ill grab it I just refuse to go under 4-6, at this point from what Im seeing in new games I think I'd prefer to stay at 6. Though 512 would be nice.

Almost done making my parts list. Down to picking out a sexy res and deciding on fans. Looking at some sexy LED cougars and then the GTs (very plain looking) since im hearing noctuas arent good for SP though rumor is theyre releasing sp versions in december ?


----------



## kpoeticg

Noctua's have good SP for their RPM range. The biggest issue with them is they max out at 1500RPM


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Noctua's have good SP for their RPM range. The biggest issue with them is they max out at 1500RPM


Isnt 1500 optimal for quiet builds though ? I heard theyre quite silent.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, Noctua's are good for quiet builds. Martins fan testing round 12 shows a good comparison of them vs other fans. NF-F12's are actually kinda loud at 1500. GT's are quieter


----------



## LunaP

So far from my findings on OC , several threads are showing that the Cougars are beating the GT's. As far as SP goes though people do mention GT's are great for that, I'm unsure of the cougars though.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1273923/cougar-vortex-vs-scythe-gentletyphoon-ap-15-let-the-battle-begin/0_30


----------



## kpoeticg

Martin and other reviewers like him are the only data that i trust. http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/05/07/fan-testing-round-12/
Martin tests the Cougars, E-Loops, NF-F12's, SP120's...
The GT's win against all of em

There's really no questions left to be asked about any of the fans in that test if you click the link


----------



## skupples

I just love the way the gentlE typhoon sound or I guess really don't sound I have one Corsair radiator fan in my tower and I swear it's louder than my 12 typhoon


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, i don't know how anybody complains about how GT's sound. The GT's over 3000RPM are loud as hell. But 2150 and below are extremely silent for the SP they have


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah, i don't know how anybody complains about how GT's sound. The GT's over 3000RPM are loud as hell. But 2150 and below are extremely silent for the SP they have


Wish they'd work on a sexier design, seems like top fans don't seem to care much about aesthetics lol. Wish they had GT's w/ LED's, I'mma ponder it over a bit since @ 1500RPM it was pretty clear cut across between the GTs, and Cougars. Gonna search up as well on the latest and upcoming fans too.

All that's left is to decide on fittings (bits power) and cpu block and I should be ready to order. Still having decision drama between the MH10 w/ pedestal and TH10 by itself...


----------



## Panther Al

*cough*

TH10.

*cough*


----------



## Redshift 91

LunaP, I know you were looking at XSPC, here's a picture of my titans on my MVG:



Temps are good, using 14GB ram on intel burn test, my i5 3570k never exceeds 65c 4.4GHz @1.35V

My Titans are folding at 1150MHz at 44c and 7GHz on the mem with superclocked bios there's also a little headroom left on the PT. These blocks have solid performance.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah, i don't know how anybody complains about how GT's sound. The GT's over 3000RPM are loud as hell. But 2150 and below are extremely silent for the SP they have


GT's are great when new and in vertical position ,..upside down after few months they can get very annoying when you start to here coil whine,Yate Loon are great and very inexpensive compared to GT's


----------



## kpoeticg

I haven't experienced the coil whine, but it sounds like something WD40 might be able to fix. But yeah, Yate Loons are always a good choice too


----------



## Cryo Sinder

That board makes me wish I went with Intel instead of amd!


----------



## icebrain1

Nice MOBO all it needs is formula VI armor. probably not very helpful, but would be nice just to have it. lol


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I haven't experienced the coil whine, but it sounds like something WD40 might be able to fix. But yeah, Yate Loons are always a good choice too


they don't have bearings so I'm not sure where would you spray "WD40"


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> GT's are great when new and in vertical position ,..upside down after few months they can get very annoying when you start to here coil whine,Yate Loon are great and very inexpensive compared to GT's


Meh, they just need a drop of oil every once in awhile. On the other hand, Scythe's case fans SUCK & click when vertical.

don't use wd40, it's one of the more acidic lube's. If you want to oil them properly you have to plop out the fan it's self to expose the soft under belly. I use the oil that comes with hair clipper sets.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icebrain1*
> 
> Nice MOBO all it needs is formula VI armor. probably not very helpful, but would be nice just to have it. lol


BLASPHEMER

I would burn down asus HQ if this thing had "thermal armour" I can't stand motherboards wrapped in plastic. Looks soo cheap, & so gotty. I bet snookey likes thermal armor.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> they don't have bearings so I'm not sure where would you spray "WD40"


Well from what Skupples said, maybe WD40 isn't the best oil for it. But GT's absolutely have dbl bearings. I know because i've taken a few of them apart to dye the blades. But even fans that don't have bearings, like Noctua's or Vipers, you can still drop oil into the Spindle from time to time when you wanna clean it. It'll keep it running like new


----------



## skupples

Blast from the past... We(brother and I) use to use WD40 on our ABEC 7's in our K2 backyard bob's as kids. Like 10 years later we found bearings that we left in a sealed tub of WD40, they had all but dissolved.


----------



## kpoeticg

LOL I'm not sure leaving something soaking in a tub of it for 10 years is the same thing as a spray of it every 8 months or so HAHAHHAHA


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> BLASPHEMER
> 
> I would burn down asus HQ if this thing had "thermal armour" I can't stand motherboards wrapped in plastic. Looks soo cheap, & so gotty. I bet snookey likes thermal armor.


100% disagreed! I love the Maximus VI Formula cover as well as the Sabertooths (still have my P67 Sabertooth in the folding rig)! You just don't know what looks good!


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 100% disagreed! I love the Maximus VI Formula cover as well as the Sabertooths (still have my P67 Sabertooth in the folding rig)! You just don't know what looks good!


It def comes down to a matter of personal taste. Some people love the armor, others hate it. Either way, it's pretty much an accessory that you don't gotta use....


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ I always thought they didn't have bearings







..learn something everyday ,Thanks


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah they have 2 right under the clip you have to pop off. When you take the blades off the spindle sometimes they fall out and sometimes they don't, so it would be possible to take 1 apart and not notice


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 100% disagreed! I love the Maximus VI Formula cover as well as the Sabertooths (still have my P67 Sabertooth in the folding rig)! You just don't know what looks good!


unsubbed.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 100% disagreed! I love the Maximus VI Formula cover as well as the Sabertooths (still have my P67 Sabertooth in the folding rig)! You just don't know what looks good!


It looks better than maybe the low end motherboards, but it still looks cheap as hell compared to this board.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Hotter louder because it has a bad cooler. Since you're comparing max performance you have to base the results on non air to begin with.
> 
> We have already shown 290x beating gk110. Currently we have non optimized bioses for the card, beta drivers, and no proper volt control. The 290x already outperforms gk110, and we have already seen what gk110 is capable of, 780ti isn't going to make a difference in max oc. Also, the 290 is $399 and offers 780/titan performance.


Actually, I'm sure the 780Ti with the B1 revision will do nicely. A reference 780 with the B1, and BIOS and crappy ELPIDA did quite nicely. close to 7Ghz VRAM and 1430 core bench stable. Unfortunately the 860W PSU I had was the limiting factor @ 1.4Ghz. As temps went up, so did power consumption.


----------



## skupples

290x is hotter because it's an unnecessarily denser chip, topped off with a crappy cooler.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Actually, I'm sure the 780Ti with the B1 revision will do nicely. A reference 780 with the B1, and BIOS and crappy ELPIDA did quite nicely. close to 7Ghz VRAM and 1430 core bench stable. Unfortunately the 860W PSU I had was the limiting factor @ 1.4Ghz. As temps went up, so did power consumption.


Old post, didn't even know about the other revision. As for the 290x, the bios that allows for over 1.29v makes the entire system unstable. This effects the core clock and especially the memory clock to get above 1500. Currently temps and volts aren't the problem, instability from the bios is, new bioses should be out soon.

This is actually somewhat related to ivy-e now that I think about it.

I don't doubt the 780ti will be a good clocker, but there are too many drawbacks. First of all it is overpriced, for $50 more you can get crossfire 290s. The 3gb vram is just fail with current games and upcoming ones, and the 512bit of the 290 series will eat it in higher resolutions. Also, we have seen bioses and drivers for 9 months now for the card. 290s just came out.


----------



## LunaP

So they're shipping after veterans day I take it, that or prior technically, since the day of release for preorders is normally the day or receiving for those purchasing overnight. At least from my experience with prior orders on NewEgg, could always change though, but next week is promising~

Whichever ships first I'll cancel the other and put that towards my case labs. If someone can't get me a good write up on the benefits of MH10+ pedestal over a TH10 then I guess I"ll go TH10...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> So they're shipping after veterans day I take it, that or prior technically, since the day of release for preorders is normally the day or receiving for those purchasing overnight. At least from my experience with prior orders on NewEgg, could always change though, but next week is promising~
> 
> Whichever ships first I'll cancel the other and put that towards my case labs. If someone can't get me a good write up on the benefits of MH10+ pedestal over a TH10 then I guess I"ll go TH10...


ohh, it's getting close!!!

290x for sure starts to pull away @ higher resolutions. Nv doesn't care about that because 1080p is still the benching standard, where it will likely romp all over 290x.

as to the shipping... I don't think we will see shipping from ncix until the 13th, if they do in fact check the product in on the 12th.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> no double precision, gimped compute


Compute is only gimped in double precision tasks, it's going to be faster in 99% of what most people are doing.

I do a fair amount of GPGPU transcoding, folding, and mining, and I don't think I have any programs were DP performance is relevant to anything. It's sure not relevant to gamers or the overwhelming majority of benchers.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Compute is only gimped in double precision tasks, it's going to be faster in 99% of what most people are doing.
> 
> I do a fair amount of GPGPU transcoding, folding, and mining, and I don't think I have any programs were DP performance is relevant to anything. It's sure not relevant to gamers or the overwhelming majority of benchers.


No doubt. It's the least used NV setting of all time in consumer grade GPU's, but it gives it the poor mans quadro title.


----------



## LunaP

5 minute quick sketch of a chibi skupples I'll do it better next time lol.


----------



## Hooy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> ugh. and I just bought the gigabyte z77x up7.


I have a UP7 and delidded 3570k too lolol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


Is this an upcoming AIO?
Debating the X60 but if Corsair comes out with something baller soon, I might go for that since I'm too pansy for a custom loop


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooy*
> 
> I have a UP7 and delidded 3570k too lolol
> Is this an upcoming AIO?
> Debating the X60 but if Corsair comes out with something baller soon, I might go for that since I'm too pansy for a custom loop


I'm not well versed in my AIO's any more, but from the looks of it, it MAY be a new model... I know the really old series was round, but it didn't use the norprene hoses & the pump was HUUGE... So, based on the norpene hose & low profile pump, i'm going to say it's rather new w/e it is.


----------



## christefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> So they're shipping after veterans day I take it, that or prior technically, since the day of release for preorders is normally the day or receiving for those purchasing overnight. At least from my experience with prior orders on NewEgg, could always change though, but next week is promising~
> 
> Whichever ships first I'll cancel the other and put that towards my case labs. If someone can't get me a good write up on the benefits of MH10+ pedestal over a TH10 then I guess I"ll go TH10...


I have a STH10 and it's an interesting case and pretty easy to work with, the compartments up top and below make it like various other cases with a pedestal added to them. I thought of getting an MH10 and putting a pedestal under it figuring it would be the easiest to work with since there are 2 full sides to it giving enormous space but I haven't had a space problem with the STH10 I got yet--good luck with your choice and build


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christefan*
> 
> I have a STH10 and it's an interesting case and pretty easy to work with, the compartments up top and below make it like various other cases with a pedestal added to them. I thought of getting an MH10 and putting a pedestal under it figuring it would be the easiest to work with since there are 2 full sides to it giving enormous space but I haven't had a space problem with the STH10 I got yet--good luck with your choice and build


STH10 is a bit small for what I'm putting in the case, the theme I'm going for would greatly benefit from either the M or T tbh, appreciate the input though.


----------



## Mongo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> i am waiting for the weekend because newegg has 50 OFF Coupon


Bump for info.


----------



## iksklld

The PLX chip is likely betwewen the PCI-E slot's, not under the ROG logo. It's a common misconception with that board.


----------



## HydrasunGQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooy*
> 
> I have a UP7 and delidded 3570k too lolol
> Is this an upcoming AIO?
> Debating the X60 but if Corsair comes out with something baller soon, I might go for that since I'm too pansy for a custom loop


That looks to me like the H110.


----------



## Hooy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydrasunGQ*
> 
> That looks to me like the H110.


yeah, I figured that after googling it. I did think there was a new 120mm cooler coming from Corsair though.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would burn down asus HQ if this thing had "thermal armour" I can't stand motherboards wrapped in plastic. Looks soo cheap, & so gotty. I bet snookey likes thermal armor.


Could not agree more.

If this board was exactly the same in every way except it came with their ridiculous plastic 'armor' I wouldn't even have considered buying it. Not even if it was $200 cheaper. If they were going to something like that they might as well put an idiotic aluminum water channel on it too while they are at it.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooy*
> 
> yeah, I figured that after googling it. I did think there was a new 120mm cooler coming from Corsair though.


The CoolerMaster Glacer should releasing soon. It's just a rebrand of the Swiftech H220. Dunno if that's what you were talking about
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Could not agree more.
> 
> If this board was exactly the same in every way except it came with their ridiculous plastic 'armor' I wouldn't even have considered buying it. Not even if it was $200 cheaper. If they were going to something like that they might as well put an idiotic aluminum water channel on it too while they are at it.


Why?








If it came with the armor, and you chose not to use it, your RIVE BE would look like the current RIVE BE. That's like not buying the RIVE BE because you don't like the case badge that it comes with lol

If Asus put a bull**it waterblock on it, aluminum or otherwise, I'd








But i'd still buy it and take it off myself =P


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> [...] Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it came with the armor, and you chose not to use it, your RIVE BE would look like the current RIVE BE. That's like not buying the RIVE BE because you don't like the case badge that it comes with lol


I wasn't aware you could remove it on other boards like the Sabertooth or Maximus without also losing things that look to be attached to it like the I/O cover. I've never seen or heard of anyone who has done that. I just assumed it's all one piece.


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm not sure about the Sabertooth, but on the Formula I'm almost positive it's a straight up accessory. I've seen people painting them in build logs, and i don't even think on the Sabertooth it has anything attached to it. On the Gryphon, it's an additional purchase

I think that's why alot of people end up using it. Cuz u can paint it to go with whatever theme you choose for ur build.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Well, the armor is hideous imho, and I wouldn't buy a board that had it if I didn't know exactly what it was going to look like without it, and that's assuming it could even be removed without losing things like the I/O cover, etc.


----------



## kpoeticg

You can always find pics of what it looks like =P. I can take it or leave it personally. I highly doubt I'd end up using it on the RIVE BE, unless i just wanted to cover up all the red on the board. I'm putting red in my build tho so i'd have no use for it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You can always find pics of what it looks like =P. I can take it or leave it personally. I highly doubt I'd end up using it on the RIVE BE, unless i just wanted to cover up all the red on the board. I'm putting red in my build tho so i'd have no use for it.


What red? The only red I See on this board is the ROG logo...


----------



## kpoeticg

It's supposed to have that ROG Pulse too. Red LED traces...


----------



## icebrain1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Meh, they just need a drop of oil every once in awhile. On the other hand, Scythe's case fans SUCK & click when vertical.
> 
> don't use wd40, it's one of the more acidic lube's. If you want to oil them properly you have to plop out the fan it's self to expose the soft under belly. I use the oil that comes with hair clipper sets.
> BLASPHEMER
> 
> I would burn down asus HQ if this thing had "thermal armour" I can't stand motherboards wrapped in plastic. Looks soo cheap, & so gotty. I bet snookey likes thermal armor.


Ya, the armor isint realy that special but i like the backplate on it cause I'm usually worried about over-bending the motherboard or damaging the board with large air coolers, also for the front it seems like it would help to stop dropping stuff into it IE screws and other stuff.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well from what Skupples said, maybe WD40 isn't the best oil for it. But GT's absolutely have dbl bearings. I know because i've taken a few of them apart to dye the blades. But even fans that don't have bearings, like Noctua's or Vipers, you can still drop oil into the Spindle from time to time when you wanna clean it. It'll keep it running like new


How did the dyed GT's turn out? What dye did you use? Any noticeable affects: ie noises, vibrations, etc, after taking them apart and putting them back together?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> How did the dyed GT's turn out? What dye did you use? Any noticeable affects: ie noises, vibrations, etc, after taking them apart and putting them back together?


It's actually kind of a long story.


Spoiler: ...Editing cuz it's OT



My plan was to dye 4 Akasa Viper 140's and 4 GT AP-15's -> Red. I was dyeing them based on THIS tutorial i found from a few years ago. I bought a bunch of Rit dye to follow the tutorial and pretty much used like 15 Packets and a Bottle of dye on just 2 Viper blades and a broken GT blade i had lying around. I couldn't figure out why the dye wasn't taking til i found THIS guide by cpachris explaining that Rit changed their formula a cpl years ago and it doesn't really work well with plastic anymore. So basically you need to buy the Prosperse Disperse Dye from HERE along with their Dye Carrier. I haven't ordered it yet cuz I've had a ton of other expenses for my build lately.

The 2 Viper blades that i did are more Orange than Red but don't look too bad. They work great too. Dye doesn't affect the weight at all. It chemically bonds with the plastic instead of adding a layer of paint over it. The broken GT blade that i did with the Rit formula came out Purple, but i didn't try too hard with that blade. When i order the Prosperse I'm expecting it to come out nice. And as long as you know you're doing when you take em apart, you shouldn't have anything to worry about. Just gotta make sure the little clip that's holding the spindle in place doesn't go flying across the room, cuz you'll never find it again







Also when you take out the Magnet that's lining the inside wall of the chamber where the spindle is, it's best to hit it lightly with a heatgun first so part of the magnet doesn't rip off and stay stuck to the wall.




This is the clip on the GT's i was talking about..... 


This is the Magnet i was talking about.... 



And these are the bearings.... 



If you have the magnet peeled off as much as i do in that last pic, you should be able to lift the whole magnet out without peeling anymore. If it won't lift out, u need to heat it up a little bit, otherwise little pieces are gonna stay stuck to the wall.


----------



## cruzdi

The R4BE is now featured in the ASUS website:
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_IV_BLACK_EDITION/


----------



## skupples

awwwwwwwwwwww yahhhhhhhhhhhh NEXT WEEK BABY!!!!


----------



## DBaer

Yup, I told my Wife to expect huge AMX bill next month (Mobo, 4930, a pair of 780TI's and Dominator Plat)


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It's actually kind of a long story.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My plan was to dye 4 Akasa Viper 140's and 4 GT AP-15's -> Red. I was dyeing them based on THIS tutorial i found from a few years ago. I bought a bunch of Rit dye to follow the tutorial and pretty much used like 15 Packets and a Bottle of dye on just 2 Viper blades and a broken GT blade i had lying around. I couldn't figure out why the dye wasn't taking til i found THIS guide by cpachris explaining that Rit changed their formula a cpl years ago and it doesn't really work well with plastic anymore. So basically you need to buy the Prosperse Disperse Dye from HERE along with their Dye Carrier. I haven't ordered it yet cuz I've had a ton of other expenses for my build lately.
> 
> The 2 Viper blades that i did are more Orange than Red but don't look too bad. They work great too. Dye doesn't affect the weight at all. It chemically bonds with the plastic instead of adding a layer of paint over it. The broken GT blade that i did with the Rit formula came out Purple, but i didn't try too hard with that blade. When i order the Prosperse I'm expecting it to come out nice. And as long as you know you're doing when you take em apart, you shouldn't have anything to worry about. Just gotta make sure the little clip that's holding the spindle in place doesn't go flying across the room, cuz you'll never find it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also when you take out the Magnet that's lining the inside wall of the chamber where the spindle is, it's best to hit it lightly with a heatgun first so part of the magnet doesn't rip off and stay stuck to the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the clip on the GT's i was talking about.....
> 
> 
> This is the Magnet i was talking about....
> 
> 
> 
> And these are the bearings....
> 
> 
> 
> If you have the magnet peeled off as much as i do in that last pic, you should be able to lift the whole magnet out without peeling anymore. If it won't lift out, u need to heat it up a little bit, otherwise little pieces are gonna stay stuck to the wall.


Thanks for that! I might give it a try.


----------



## Cool Mike

Looking like preorders may ship out next week. Hoping Newegg will ship by Thursday so I will receive mine Friday.


----------



## kpoeticg

No Prob. Good luck


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Looking like preorders may ship out next week. Hoping Newegg will ship by Thursday so I will receive mine Friday.


And I hope NCIX is actually right that they will be checking in Tuesday, then hopefully shipping out Wednesday. They sent me a random email claiming they have elevated my status to be the "first one shipped out" I don't believe them, but it would be nice.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> And I hope NCIX is actually right that they will be checking in Tuesday, then hopefully shipping out Wednesday. They sent me a random email claiming they have elevated my status to be the "first one shipped out" I don't believe them, but it would be nice.


Yeah, I'd say it's def not coming.
And on a completely unrelated topic, pay no attention to the guy hanging out on your front steps next Thursday


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah, I'd say it's def not coming.
> And on a completely unrelated topic, pay no attention to the guy hanging out on your front steps next Thursday












My NightOwl system Text messages photo's of activity @ 4 key locations around my house. It's really annoying when it's storming, because it can't tell the difference between a palm tree & a human.


----------



## kpoeticg

What i meant was pay no attention to the funny looking Palm Tree talking to the UPS guy next thursday


----------



## RSharpe

Is it just me, or are the screencap images ridiculously blurry in the manual? Also, is there a compatibility list for SSD Secure Erase? There's that huge yellow warning saying "Running Secure Erase on an incompatible SSD WILL render the SSD totally unusable"

The URL that it instructs people to go to is the absolutely pointless Asus support page.


----------



## Cool Mike

Yes, I hope both Newegg and NCIX begin shipping out preorders next week. You should be the first for sure.


----------



## SDMODNoob

Can anyone clarify what type of power connection I need to have for this board? It looks like you need a 4 pin + 8pin connection? Or am I tripping hard from lack of sleep lol....


----------



## kpoeticg

You'll need a 24 Pin for the mobo. A 4 Pin EPS for the CPU. And a 4 Pin Molex if you want the extra GPU power


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You'll need a 24 Pin for the mobo. A 4 Pin EPS for the CPU. And a 4 Pin Molex if you want the extra GPU power


Does that 4pin molex for extra gpu power actually do anything? I tried it once when building my first system and plugging that in just resulted in failure to post, so I never tried it again.


----------



## kpoeticg

From what i read, I think it's only needed if you're running a quad GPU setup. It's either 3 or 4 GPU's....
It does nothing helpful if you don't need it (if that makes any sense







)


----------



## raw2dogmeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Does that 4pin molex for extra gpu power actually do anything? I tried it once when building my first system and plugging that in just resulted in failure to post, so I never tried it again.


You'll want to use it if you use MORE than 2 video cards.


----------



## LunaP

Anyone concerned about power ratings etc, here's a good info list.

http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/printer/power-requirements-for-graphics-cards

Was checking over since I'm literally building from scratch lol.

Friends buying the 780Ti right now, we're going over our build list as we're looking to build by the end of the week, he just purchased 2. Gonna sell him the 2nd BE I'm getting.


----------



## kpoeticg

Didn't remember if it was 3 or 4 =P
So it won't do anything at all for u if you're running 1 or 2 GPU's. That might've been why it screwed with ur boot process


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Anyone concerned about power ratings etc, here's a good info list.
> 
> http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/printer/power-requirements-for-graphics-cards
> 
> Was checking over since I'm literally building from scratch lol.
> 
> Friends buying the 780Ti right now, we're going over our build list as we're looking to build by the end of the week, he just purchased 2. Gonna sell him the 2nd BE I'm getting.


2nd BE? You better not cause the delay of our boards, or you will be in the ASUS HQ when Skupples burns it down.


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Does that 4pin molex for extra gpu power actually do anything? I tried it once when building my first system and plugging that in just resulted in failure to post, so I never tried it again.


Often these connections are provided on boards that might have several RAID cards (or other PCI-E cards that don't have dedicated power connections). This allows the slot to provide additional power.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express#Power
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You'll need a 24 Pin for the mobo. A 4 Pin EPS for the CPU. And a 4 Pin Molex if you want the extra GPU power


It looks like an 8-pin and 4-pin EPS to me. One of them might be optional, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> Often these connections are provided on boards that might have several RAID cards (or other PCI-E cards that don't have dedicated power connections). This allows the slot to provide additional power.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express#Power


So it's basically if you run out of connectors on your psu? lol. I thought it had something to do with items that draw immense power. For example, two cards in crossfire volt modded can draw more power than 4 cards at stock.


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> So it's basically if you run out of connectors on your psu? lol. I thought it had something to do with items that draw immense power. For example, two cards in crossfire volt modded can draw more power than 4 cards at stock.


Well if you have dedicated power connections on the graphics card you're basically limited to the current carrying capacity of each of the conductors in the PCI-E cables (this capacity is probably much higher than the PSU can ever provide). The only way the molex power connector becomes useful is if you have a card connected without a PSU connection (RAID card for instance), thus drawing all of it's power from the slot.

Also I noticed quite a bit of PCI-E discussion over the last few pages....there are TONS of into here:
http://www.pcisig.com/developers/main/training_materials/

Fair warning, this looks to be designed as training for computer and electrical engineers.


----------



## SDMODNoob

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> Often these connections are provided on boards that might have several RAID cards (or other PCI-E cards that don't have dedicated power connections). This allows the slot to provide additional power.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express#Power
> It looks like an 8-pin and 4-pin EPS to me. One of them might be optional, but I guess we'll see.






Ya the EPS connection was what I was referring to. I had to snip off the 4 pin on my PSU to fit my custom sleeved cables under the fan in the 1200w thermaltake toughpower grand, so I was worried I might be screwed.


----------



## binormalkilla

My Caselabs STH10 is sure getting lonely just sitting here with no motherboard in it....c'mon newegg.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> 2nd BE? You better not cause the delay of our boards, or you will be in the ASUS HQ when Skupples burns it down.


Lol yeah, remember I preordered initially from NCIX then from New Egg after they popped it up, was initially gonna first sell one on ebay, then decided I was to lazy to do it and would cancel whichever was 2nd, then my friend mentioned it was sold out so I offered it instead. Lol skupps ignored my drawing of him haha


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> Well if you have dedicated power connections on the graphics card you're basically limited to the current carrying capacity of each of the conductors in the PCI-E cables (this capacity is probably much higher than the PSU can ever provide). The only way the molex power connector becomes useful is if you have a card connected without a PSU connection (RAID card for instance), thus drawing all of it's power from the slot.
> 
> Also I noticed quite a bit of PCI-E discussion over the last few pages....there are TONS of into here:
> http://www.pcisig.com/developers/main/training_materials/
> 
> Fair warning, this looks to be designed as training for computer and electrical engineers.


IIRC pci-e can also provide quite a bit of power, more than a raid card would ever need I think.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> It looks like an 8-pin and 4-pin EPS to me. One of them might be optional, but I guess we'll see.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, i didn't even notice that cuz i'm still (PATIENTLY







) waiting for my board. Seems like maybe it's an either/or type of thing. But who knows, like u said, we'll see =P


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> Often these connections are provided on boards that might have several RAID cards (or other PCI-E cards that don't have dedicated power connections). This allows the slot to provide additional power.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express#Power
> It looks like an 8-pin and 4-pin EPS to me. One of them might be optional, but I guess we'll see.


I think he's right on the money, 24 pin, 8 pin, optional 4 pin on top, AND the extra PCI-E power connector. I plan to have all of them hooked up, as i'm HOPING this 3930k will let me do 5.0+ with all the cooling it's going to have. (water & backplate mod)

The extra 4pin is almost ALWAYS optional... Some psu's don't even provide the proper cables for hooking it up.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Any of you folks
received the board by now?
How epic is it?


----------



## kpoeticg

I just grabbed this from the manual...


----------



## Mikecdm

The extra 4 pin is used when benching on Ln2 and pushing high voltage and high clocks. It's not necessary for daily 24/7 usage. When on air I just plug one of them in and it's fine on my board. On ln2 the single 8 pin is probably fine too, but it doesn't hurt to use the 2nd connection.


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I just grabbed this from the manual...


Thanks... Have a link for the manual by any chance?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> Thanks... Have a link for the manual by any chance?


http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/RAMPAGE_IV_BLACK_EDITION/E8670_Rampage_IV_Black_Edition.pdf


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So have any of these boards actually made it into anybody's hands yet? Really interested in this supposed better OCing with IB-E seeing as how my 4930K is obnoxiously mediocre in that department...


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So have any of these boards actually made it into anybody's hands yet? Really interested in this supposed better OCing with IB-E seeing as how my 4930K is obnoxiously mediocre in that department...


Some have but we haven't got any results. Just wait till next week, if NCIX or Newegg doesn't screw up, we should have some.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> The extra 4 pin is used when benching on Ln2 and pushing high voltage and high clocks. It's not necessary for daily 24/7 usage. When on air I just plug one of them in and it's fine on my board. On ln2 the single 8 pin is probably fine too, but it doesn't hurt to use the 2nd connection.


Do I need extra power plug in when having 2-way sli on 1 monitor gaming, 3rd card for 2nd monitor surfing?
FYI, everything on air, H100 for CPU, use all 10 drives, the last slot for soundcard ...
Thank you in advance.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So have any of these boards actually made it into anybody's hands yet? Really interested in this supposed better OCing with IB-E seeing as how my 4930K is obnoxiously mediocre in that department...


So far only the Chinese & reviewer's it seems... Should have it by the end of next week, barring another delay. They should be hitting consumer hands next week, according to the ASUS rep's @ the mini-CES I went to... The one sponsored by AMD w/o any Hawaii's...


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So far only the Chinese & reviewer's it seems... Should have it by the end of next week, barring another delay. They should be hitting consumer hands next week, according to the ASUS rep's @ the mini-CES I went to... The one sponsored by AMD w/o any Hawaii's...


Maybe that ASUS rep was from the ROG forums and trolled you... conspiracy


----------



## Cool Mike

Any Wired Headphones (<$120) you guys would recommend that would be a good match for the wonderful audio the black has?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Any Wired Headphones (<$120) you guys would recommend that would be a good match for the wonderful audio the black has?


http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-504631-HD-558-Headphones/dp/B004FEEY9A/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1384059158&sr=1-1&keywords=sennheiser+hd+558

Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic are always good. There are a billion brands, all with their pros and cons. You should check headfi for more info, or some of the threads on here.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Maybe that ASUS rep was from the ROG forums and trolled you... conspiracy


hehe, too bad those forum mod's are basement dweller's likely working for free..









NOT SAYING THIS IS ALL FORUM MOD's, just the extremely rude ones on rog.forum.


----------



## Cool Mike

Thanks.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hehe, too bad those forum mod's are basement dweller's likely working for free..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT SAYING THIS IS ALL FORUM MOD's, just the extremely rude ones on rog.forum.


Sounds quite accurate considering they loved to abuse their powers. Most of the mods here are informative lol.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hehe, too bad those forum mod's are basement dweller's likely working for free..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT SAYING THIS IS ALL FORUM MOD's, just the extremely rude ones on rog.forum.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Sounds quite accurate considering they loved to abuse their powers. Most of the mods here are informative lol.




Had to do it FOR THE ROG!!!

As for OCN Mods and family they rock <3


----------



## skupples

sniffpertol.com









So, do you happen to collect Gundam Wing Model's Luna?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> sniffpertol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, do you happen to collect Gundam Wing Model's Luna?


Nope, unless I find one that looks amazing, though I don't really have time for kits per-say. Most of the stores in Japan have specific floors for those versus sections of one store







it's a COMPLETELY different genre when it comes to anime, though I have watched a few diff series.

Some of the models I've seen have insane detail, especially on the inards when you can't even see them once they're done lol.

Here's a sample of some of my collection , won't post it all as that'd derail the crap out of the thread









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Nope, unless I find one that looks amazing, though I don't really have time for kits per-say. Most of the stores in Japan have specific floors for those versus sections of one store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a COMPLETELY different genre when it comes to anime, though I have watched a few diff series.
> 
> Some of the models I've seen have insane detail, especially on the inards when you can't even see them once they're done lol.
> 
> Here's a sample of some of my collection , won't post it all as that'd derail the crap out of the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice! Good stuff!

I truly hope to make it far east @ some point in my life. I feel like it may be one of those vacations i never return from. Hell, it's how I ended up back in Florida after moving away as a teenager.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Nope, unless I find one that looks amazing, though I don't really have time for kits per-say. Most of the stores in Japan have specific floors for those versus sections of one store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a COMPLETELY different genre when it comes to anime, though I have watched a few diff series.
> 
> Some of the models I've seen have insane detail, especially on the inards when you can't even see them once they're done lol.
> 
> Here's a sample of some of my collection , won't post it all as that'd derail the crap out of the thread


What is there to derail lol.


----------



## kpoeticg

Lol, a few years ago i went on a 2 week vacation to L.A. Ended up renting an apartment and staying for a year


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Very nice! Good stuff!
> 
> I truly hope to make it far east @ some point in my life. I feel like it may be one of those vacations i never return from. Hell, it's how I ended up back in Florida after moving away as a teenager.


I hear ya, its expensive though I'll say, so regardless of what you think you've saved up, save an extra 5k + as I guarantee when you get there you'll end up buying tons of crap you never thought you'd even consider buying or existed. Super cheap but you end up buying tons









One thing that's great though is vs standard AC/Electricity like we have in the states, everything utilizes nearly 1/3rd - 1/2. My Electric bill running A/C @ max 58C 24/7 w/ 7 computers on 24/7 was about 230$ a month.

Pic doesn't do itself justice but you'll get the idea. Also originally from Florida myself, Fort Lauderdale area.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> What is there to derail lol.


..lol true
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Lol, a few years ago i went on a 2 week vacation to L.A. Ended up renting an apartment and staying for a year


THIS! All my friends that visited ended up never wanting to return.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So have any of these boards actually made it into anybody's hands yet? Really interested in this supposed better OCing with IB-E seeing as how my 4930K is obnoxiously mediocre in that department...


The board is better at overclocking memory than some of the others that I've used. I had a P9X79 pro and the RIVBE is a bit better with memory and I was able to push the cpu a bit further on LN2. I still think my CPU is a very poor sample. I don't think it's going to help much on air/water cooling though. I've seen the MSI x79-GD45plus push chips to 6ghz on LN2, but it still sucks with memory clocking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> Do I need extra power plug in when having 2-way sli on 1 monitor gaming, 3rd card for 2nd monitor surfing?
> FYI, everything on air, H100 for CPU, use all 10 drives, the last slot for soundcard ...
> Thank you in advance.


There is a molex on the very bottom of the board to supply extra power to the pci-e lanes when running 4-way. I have no clue if it's necessary to use in the configuration you mentioned above, but I doubt it.. I don't think it would draw as much power as 4 gpu running full load.

I don't work for Asus or anything, don't take anything I say as fact. It's just my opinion based on my experience with the board and other boards.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> THIS! All my friends that visited ended up never wanting to return.


it's definitely nice having LA 45 minutes away from my house


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> it's definitely nice having LA 45 minutes away from my house


It's nice living far away from SE Asia... 10,000 people dead.

All seriousness aside, knowing our luck the typhoon is going to somehow delay the RIVBE.


----------



## erayser

Can't stand driving in L.A., so I have no desire to live there... but if my pre-order RIV BE is in Whittier, CA... I wouldn't mind driving up to pick it up earlier.


----------



## kpoeticg

The Traffic is the one HUGE downside to LA. I've been known to just randomly start throwing punches at random parts of my car interior lol
But that one downside is worth all the upsides


----------



## Akadaka

I live in Australia nothing bad ever happens to us other than high prices...


----------



## LiquidHaus

traffic is the exact reason I enjoy living where I do; no where near as packed as the more coastal cities but still close enough to make it convenient.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> but if my pre-order RIV BE is in Whittier, CA... I wouldn't mind driving up to pick it up earlier.


When the FX-8350 was released, Newegg told me I was the first buyer AND first to pick it up, so also living close to Newegg's HQ is pretty sweet too


----------



## icebrain1

Cool, free copy of Assassin's creed black flag.

$499 with a $60 game makes it the same price as the VI extreme $430 launch price.


----------



## Nerull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> I live in Australia nothing bad ever happens to us other than high prices...


unless you live in qld, nsw, vic or wa!


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icebrain1*
> 
> Cool, free copy of Assassin's creed black flag.
> 
> $499 with a $60 game makes it the same price as the VI extreme $430 launch price.


I view it as: these bastards are forcing to pay me for a bundle of a game I probably could get a review copy of. BTW you could get RIVE with BF3 bundle (for 20 $ more), if you really wanted RIVE with bundle.


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I view it as: these bastards are forcing to pay me for a bundle of a game I probably could get a review copy of. BTW you could get RIVE with BF3 bundle (for 20 $ more), if you really wanted RIVE with bundle.


Same here. I might give it a play, but more than likely I'll just give it to my brother in law.


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> it's definitely nice having LA 45 minutes away from my house


It is nice having L A an hour away from me and not closer


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> It is nice having L A an hour away from me and not closer


It's nice being an hour away from Memphis. Being shot, stabbed, or robbed is just a quick drive away!


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> It's nice being an hour away from Memphis. Being shot, stabbed, or robbed is just a quick drive away!


In Vegas you don't get shot stabbed or robbed. You simply get run over.


----------



## Mikecdm

It's nice already having one of these boards


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> In Vegas you don't get shot stabbed or robbed. You simply get run over.


Or arrested for running over someone


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Or arrested for running over someone


What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas ...



... at least until you can make bail.


----------



## skupples

Go to vegas for vacation, leave on probation!


----------



## raw2dogmeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> It's nice already having one of these boards


Do you really have one??? Where from and how!?


----------



## SDMODNoob

How legit is this preorder:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-Rampage-IV-Black-Edition-LGA-2011-SATA-6Gb-s-USB-3-0-EXT-Motherboard-/131040586005?pt=Motherboards&hash=item1e82a0a915

I saw someone mentioning that seller earlier in the thread and supposedly 4 have been sold already. On another note, there was a mention of a Newegg $50 off deal by another member earlier in the thread, any clarification on that?


----------



## Akadaka

I live in Victoria and hardly anything happens here yeah bushfires but so does QLD plus they get THE CANE TOAD! Funnel Web Spider no ty


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Go to vegas for vacation, leave on probation!


Now now, thats Ohio's State Motto.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Now now, thats Ohio's State Motto.


Iv'e actually heard it for my home state for as long as I could remember.... It's something applied to pretty much anywhere the partying is hot.


----------



## Panther Al

I can imagine - sadly, Ohio hasn't that excuse: they want everyone on Probation so they can balance the books.

And I'm serious, I've heard judges up there admit to such.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> How legit is this preorder:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-Rampage-IV-Black-Edition-LGA-2011-SATA-6Gb-s-USB-3-0-EXT-Motherboard-/131040586005?pt=Motherboards&hash=item1e82a0a915
> 
> I saw someone mentioning that seller earlier in the thread and supposedly 4 have been sold already. On another note, there was a mention of a Newegg $50 off deal by another member earlier in the thread, any clarification on that?


This was never brought up for this one, but the one I specified on earlier was the original RIVE for 2k as for Ebay orders I wouldn't trust till after since as Skupps and others said it could be a reference and not the final product.


----------



## Bri5150

Need some help. Here is what I have so far. I already have a full tower case and one 30" dell monitor.

ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition $500
Intel Core i7-4930K $580
EVGA 03G-P4-2883-KR GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked 3GB $730
CORSAIR AXi series AX1200i $340
SAMSUNG 840 EVO MZ-7TE500BW $340
Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 2TB 7200 RPM 64MB $100
Corsair Vengeance K70 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard $130
Corsair Vengeance M65 Laser FPS Gaming Mouse $60
Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro - 64-bit - OEM $140

I need some help picking a cpu cooler and 16gig of ram. Would like to go with a Noctua setup but not sure which one will fit with my setup. Would also like the ram to be at least 2600. Any help would be appreciated. I'm ready to order as soon as I get these last two items down.

Brian


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> The board is better at overclocking memory than some of the others that I've used. I had a P9X79 pro and the RIVBE is a bit better with memory and I was able to push the cpu a bit further on LN2. I still think my CPU is a very poor sample. I don't think it's going to help much on air/water cooling though. I've seen the MSI x79-GD45plus push chips to 6ghz on LN2, but it still sucks with memory clocking.
> There is a molex on the very bottom of the board to supply extra power to the pci-e lanes when running 4-way. I have no clue if it's necessary to use in the configuration you mentioned above, but I doubt it.. I don't think it would draw as much power as 4 gpu running full load.
> 
> I don't work for Asus or anything, don't take anything I say as fact. It's just my opinion based on my experience with the board and other boards.


...not unlike the one and only review I could find so far (from a Norwegian site that compared the Rampage IV Extreme X79 Black Edition to a Rampage IV Gene)...either the same in some benches, or a bit faster in others...and no, I didn't bookmark that review, unfortunately


----------



## Hooy

Newegg now has the pre-order shipping as FREE 3-DAY instead of $8!

Got on LIve Chat with the Egg and they said that anyone who ordered with paid shipping has to cancel their order and then re-order to get free shipping. I got a $10 credit by matching NCIX's free shipping about a week ago, luckily.


----------



## LunaP

Holy crap







the board "supposedly" ships this week (knock on wood) and I still CAN NOT decide between the MH10 and the TH10.... Come Tuesday if I can't decide I'm gonna probably flip for it.....

Trying to find out the benefits of an MH10 w/ pedestal vs the TH10. That and the way the pedestals are do they benefit the case more or doesn't matter. Why is this such a hard decision.

I have 2 separate lists of WC parts setup depending on which I go w/. I made a thread for it but only got a couple responses, and the CL thread is pretty dead lately. Anyone else ever been in a situation where they just COULDN"T decide?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Holy crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the board "supposedly" ships this week (knock on wood) and I still CAN NOT decide between the MH10 and the TH10.... Come Tuesday if I can't decide I'm gonna probably flip for it.....
> 
> Trying to find out the benefits of an MH10 w/ pedestal vs the TH10. That and the way the pedestals are do they benefit the case more or doesn't matter. Why is this such a hard decision.
> 
> I have 2 separate lists of WC parts setup depending on which I go w/. I made a thread for it but only got a couple responses, and the CL thread is pretty dead lately. Anyone else ever been in a situation where they just COULDN"T decide?


I can't decide on a color scheme, psu, the color for accessories for my case, when to order my parts to get the best deal, thermal paste, and more. I'm just going to order whatever the hell I think is best, there is seriously no way to know beforehand what is going to work.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I can't decide on a color scheme, psu, the color for accessories for my case, when to order my parts to get the best deal, thermal paste, and more. I'm just going to order whatever the hell I think is best, there is seriously no way to know beforehand what is going to work.


Only diff is , at least you can return urs, I think CL has a no return policy if indeed I end up realizing on one vs the other









As for the color scheme, recommendation is you get pics of the products you want and paste em over eachother using gimp or photoshop to get an idea. I'm attempting to take measurements with mind to visualize what I'd need. My Cosmos 1000 interior is nearly identical in height to the MH10 give or take an inch.

Just took the side off earlier today and forgot that the Titan has that nice Green accented text over it. Looks smexy and I haven't stuck the cover back on since lol.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Buy both the MH10 and the SH10, take them both for a spin & do a comparative review topic for us here at OCN, then all you have to do is convince your friend who is buying your extra RIVBE to also buy whichever case you decide against for a small discount. Win Win


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Only diff is , at least you can return urs, I think CL has a no return policy if indeed I end up realizing on one vs the other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the color scheme, recommendation is you get pics of the products you want and paste em over eachother using gimp or photoshop to get an idea. I'm attempting to take measurements with mind to visualize what I'd need. My Cosmos 1000 interior is nearly identical in height to the MH10 give or take an inch.
> 
> Just took the side off earlier today and forgot that the Titan has that nice Green accented text over it. Looks smexy and I haven't stuck the cover back on since lol.


I'm not going to take a 20% restocking fee on every item lol, you probably can't even return after it is open. And for the case labs colors I can't return those


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Holy crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the board "supposedly" ships this week (knock on wood) and I still CAN NOT decide between the MH10 and the TH10.... Come Tuesday if I can't decide I'm gonna probably flip for it.....
> 
> Trying to find out the benefits of an MH10 w/ pedestal vs the TH10. That and the way the pedestals are do they benefit the case more or doesn't matter. Why is this such a hard decision.
> 
> I have 2 separate lists of WC parts setup depending on which I go w/. I made a thread for it but only got a couple responses, and the CL thread is pretty dead lately. Anyone else ever been in a situation where they just COULDN"T decide?


I saw you mention the STH10 was too small earlier -- just wanted to say that it's anything but small and the pictures are deceiving. I don't know what kind of theme you're going for that would make the STH10 too small but none of the CaseLabs cases are anywhere near what I would call small! It's really an eye opener once you get these CL cases assembled and see how massive and cavernous they really are. The STH10 isn't as wide as the TH10/MH10 but makes up for that with the added height and built-in top/bottom pedestals.

Between the MH10 and TH10 I would take the TH10 without question. For the extra $30 you get a bigger, more versatile base/foundation to work with, then you can add a pedestal to it too if you'd like. A TH10 with pedestal will be better than an MH10 with pedestal imo.

Curious what is making you think the STH10 is too small for your build? You can't really fit any more in a TH10 or MH10 (definitely not in an MH10) than you can fit in an STH10. I think the STH10 might actually be bigger (more room) than the TH10 and therefore the MH10 aswell. The SMH10 might also be worth a look, it is basically a shorter STH10, without the structural top pedestal portion -- a good option for those who think the STH10 is a little too tall.

No matter which way you go though, you will be in heaven with a CaseLabs case. Cannot recommend them enough, and their customer service is just incredible.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> I saw you mention the STH10 was too small earlier -- just wanted to say that it's anything but small and the pictures are deceiving. I don't know what kind of theme you're going for that would make the STH10 too small but none of the CaseLabs cases are anywhere near what I would call small! It's really an eye opener once you get these CL cases assembled and see how massive and cavernous they really are. The STH10 isn't as wide as the TH10/MH10 but makes up for that with the added height and built-in top/bottom pedestals.
> 
> Between the MH10 and TH10 I would take the TH10 without question. For the extra $30 you get a bigger, more versatile base/foundation to work with, then you can add a pedestal to it too if you'd like. A TH10 with pedestal will be better than an MH10 with pedestal imo.
> 
> Curious what is making you think the STH10 is too small for your build? You can't really fit any more in a TH10 or MH10 (definitely not in an MH10) than you can fit in an STH10. I think the STH10 might actually be bigger (more room) than the TH10 and therefore the MH10 aswell. The SMH10 might also be worth a look, it is basically a shorter STH10, without the structural top pedestal portion -- a good option for those who think the STH10 is a little too tall.
> 
> No matter which way you go though, you will be in heaven with a CaseLabs case. Cannot recommend them enough, and their customer service is just incredible.


This. STH10 is as godly as the TH10. They are the two most popular cases in the lineup I think. With the fat cases, your rads should be able to breathe more, because the rads are technically in the main case, as the skinny but tall cases have somewhat isolated areas for the rads. This said, the hot air from the rads is also isolated from the main components. STH10 would be my choice if I couldn't have the TH10 (unless I got a free TX10 refrigerator







)


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Curious what is making you think the STH10 is too small for your build?


For what I'm putting into it, I hate having a cramped build, a single tower is where the limit lies with that. This is many the reason why I see people leave their 900D's and go Case labs.

This will be my first water cooling build and since I'm already in love w/ the cube design for the benefits it brings and looking to move away from my single tower.

4x 480 RADs as well as a possibly 360 RAD on the front.
Quote:


> You can't really fit any more in a TH10 or MH10 (definitely not in an MH10) than you can fit in an STH10. *I think the STH10 might actually be bigger (more room) than the TH10* and therefore the MH10 aswell.


This ^ confused be somewhat, as from my understanding the double wide was as close as you could get to having 2 towers fused. If having double the space is less...then this defeats the purpose of the double wide I guess..
Quote:


> The SMH10 might also be worth a look, it is basically a shorter STH10, without the structural top pedestal portion -- a good option for those who think the STH10 is a little too tall.


I was looking @ that initially but it barely first in the board and I wouldn't have room for everything else to fit comfortably, hence why I notioned @ the MH10 w/ a pedestal to host the pump/RAD's out of the view. TH10 somewhat does the same. Though I think the big thing I was looking @ here was for my them which was to showcase anime/retro gaming inside w/ PVC figures so having Rad's on the bottom would hinder that THOUGH I could ulimately sacrifice that w/ the MH10 sticking 2x 480's in the pedestal and 2x 480's on the ceiling, and an additional 480 on the floor of the PSU side. Leaving the motherboard area free to put up my theme.

Though w/ the TH10, I'd have 2 on the ceiling, 1 on the PSU floor, and maybe a 360 against the front as opposed to blocking the view but at that point I'd probably add another 480 on the bottom, and MOD something to go above to place something on. I keep revisualizing it as I go.
Quote:


> No matter which way you go though, you will be in heaven with a CaseLabs case. Cannot recommend them enough, and their customer service is just incredible.


I understand where you're coming from and greatly appreciate the advice, the main issue I'm having is the cost, as if I make a bad decision that I regret then yeah, it sucks.









When you're pumping over 5k into a new system, you wanna make sure you have the right stuff lol, and 5k+ def gives a reason to be picky lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> This. STH10 is as godly as the TH10. They are the two most popular cases in the lineup I think. With the fat cases, your rads should be able to breathe more, because the rads are technically in the main case, as the skinny but tall cases have somewhat isolated areas for the rads. This said, the hot air from the rads is also isolated from the main components. STH10 would be my choice if I couldn't have the TH10 (unless I got a free TX10 refrigerator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'll search up more build logs on the TH10 I guess, though the STH10 looks surpisingly like the 900D, though I wouldn't be surprised if that's where corsair got the idea from, granted the 900 may be shorter. That and before anyone kills me, I'm aware theres a huge diff in quality and modularity









Again I greatly appreciate the input, and it's definitely help me put things into perspective, whether by taking in the feedback or responding and defending what I"m attempting to do , either way puts the picture in a more clearer view.


----------



## christefan

I brought up the STH10 before as I have that model and picked it over the others you are considering---for size you will have to get the pedestal base for either of the units you are considering to be "bigger' maybe than the STH10 and you also need to look at how you are going to make the top of the case usable for your cooling requirements with the TH and MH units. I have external chilled water, 2 power supplies and 40 drives in a STH with some SSDs and optical drives---again, good luck figuring this out-steve


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christefan*
> 
> I brought up the STH10 before as I have that model and picked it over the others you are considering---for size you will have to get the pedestal base for either of the units you are considering to be "bigger' maybe than the STH10 and you also need to look at how you are going to make the top of the case usable for your cooling requirements with the TH and MH units. I have external chilled water, 2 power supplies and 40 drives in a STH with some SSDs and optical drives---again, good luck figuring this out-steve


With the STH10, you could fit 2 480 rads on the top mounted side ways with the accessory, and 2 360 rads on the bottom mounted side ways if using 2 power supplies. Can't really fit any rads in the middle compartment, so the only other place left is the front, and it seems like you could fit a 360 there. So 2 480s and 3 360s it seems like w/o any mods. With the TH10 you can fit 2 480s on the bottom, 2 480s on the top, and 1 480 in the front left. So 5 480s without any mods. The double wide cases seem to have more room natively, and technically have potential for more because you have two sides of the case to expand upon. This said, it all really depends on how you envision your build and what case you think would work best for your needs.


----------



## Mongo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooy*
> 
> Newegg now has the pre-order shipping as FREE 3-DAY instead of $8!
> 
> Got on LIve Chat with the Egg and they said that anyone who ordered with paid shipping has to cancel their order and then re-order to get free shipping. I got a $10 credit by matching NCIX's free shipping about a week ago, luckily.


Thanks for the heads up. I just talked to Newegg chat and got the shipping changed.

I also ask if they knew when the board will ship, I was told it would not ship until the 19th.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooy*
> 
> Newegg now has the pre-order shipping as FREE 3-DAY instead of $8!
> 
> Got on LIve Chat with the Egg and they said that anyone who ordered with paid shipping has to cancel their order and then re-order to get free shipping. I got a $10 credit by matching NCIX's free shipping about a week ago, luckily.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongo*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I just talked to Newegg chat and got the shipping changed.
> 
> I also ask if they knew when the board will ship, I was told it would not ship until the 19th.


Thanks for that! I just got off of Newegg chat and they quickly changed my Newegg 3day shipping on my pre-order from $8.50 to Freeeeeeeeeeee. I didn't have to cancel and re-order.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

So, whats the good word on these boards?


----------



## Heracles

I'm jesting but this thread has turned into Caselabs support thread almost


----------



## MUSAB

I HAVE DECIDED IM WAITING FOR THE X-99 HASWELL-E I BELIEVE EVERYTHING HAPPENS
FOR A REASON I PAIDED FOR NEW 2400 DDR3 AND THE RAMPAGE 4 BE BUT THEY TOLD ME
3-4 WEEKS I GOT A REFUND AFTER I GOT THE MSI 780 LIGHTNING THE 780TI COMES
OUT I WILL BUY A CHEAP X79 AND USE THE 4930K AND THEN SELL THE MSI 780 AND 4930K
WHEN HASWELL-E COMES OUT AND GET THE MSI 780TI LIGHTNING ITS CRAZY GETTING
IT WHEN THE X99 AND DDR4 IS ONLY 3-4 MONTHS AWAY.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Why are you shouting? Is your caps lock stuck and your period key broken?

I thought Haswell E wasn't getting released until 3rd Qtr 2014. Am I mistaken?



edit:

Actually wasn't it not too long ago - well after those Intel roadmap slides were leaked - that Intel announced it was delaying the Haswell refresh & Broadwell? If that's the case I assume it's likely that the Haswell E may well get pushed back too & we might be lucky to see Haswell E before the end of 2014.


----------



## 6steven9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUSAB*
> 
> I HAVE DECIDED IM WAITING FOR THE X-99 HASWELL-E I BELIEVE EVERYTHING HAPPENS
> FOR A REASON I PAIDED FOR NEW 2400 DDR3 AND THE RAMPAGE 4 BE BUT THEY TOLD ME
> 3-4 WEEKS I GOT A REFUND AFTER I GOT THE MSI 780 LIGHTNING THE 780TI COMES
> OUT I WILL BUY A CHEAP X79 AND USE THE 4930K AND THEN SELL THE MSI 780 AND 4930K
> WHEN HASWELL-E COMES OUT AND GET THE MSI 780TI LIGHTNING ITS CRAZY GETTING
> IT WHEN THE *X99 AND DDR4 IS ONLY 3-4 MONTHS AWAY*.


I would say more like a year away or early Q4 and expect to pay ridiculous amounts for the ram......waiting for skylake - E would be the better option and stick with this generation. The Terminators used the skylake - E cpu's i'm told........


----------



## xarot

If you play the waiting game you'll end up getting nothing.









I want the RIVBE right now, I don't know how my life turns out next year or so.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUSAB*
> 
> I HAVE DECIDED IM WAITING FOR THE X-99 HASWELL-E I BELIEVE EVERYTHING HAPPENS
> FOR A REASON I PAIDED FOR NEW 2400 DDR3 AND THE RAMPAGE 4 BE BUT THEY TOLD ME
> 3-4 WEEKS I GOT A REFUND AFTER I GOT THE MSI 780 LIGHTNING THE 780TI COMES
> OUT I WILL BUY A CHEAP X79 AND USE THE 4930K AND THEN SELL THE MSI 780 AND 4930K
> WHEN HASWELL-E COMES OUT AND GET THE MSI 780TI LIGHTNING ITS CRAZY GETTING
> IT WHEN THE X99 AND DDR4 IS ONLY 3-4 MONTHS AWAY.


What" 3-4 months away? Who ever told you that is incredibly off... You are looking @ almost a year, if not more from now.

They are having issues with the shrinking and stuff, DDR4 may be 3-4 months off for haswell lga1150, but the haswell-e is a ways away, & once that comes out broadwell-e will be right around the corner, then the next one, and the next one... It's ok though, more mobo's for us!

only 24 hours unitl NCIX pushes the date back to the 15, then 72 hours until they push it back to the 19th.


----------



## BaldGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Thanks for that! I just got off of Newegg chat and they quickly changed my Newegg 3day shipping on my pre-order from $8.50 to Freeeeeeeeeeee. I didn't have to cancel and re-order.


I went to chat and didn't get quite the great service you did. The CSR told me they don't usually price match??? and due to they valued me as a customer they would give me the 8.50 credit but I would have to e-mail him or something after it was shipped.

So we shall see. I didn't really understand the price match comment and he made sure I knew the free shipping was a promotion. O well, if they charge me the 8.50 when it ships I'll follow thru with the e-mail and see what happens. Since its only in order stage, I wish, like you, they just took the shipping off the order.


----------



## kpoeticg

I guess it depends on the rep you get. I didn't hit them up about the free shipping, but i usually have real good luck with their CS


----------



## ino8

Anandtech is reporting a release date of 11/19 or 19/11 for us European folk









http://www.anandtech.com/show/7498/asus-announces-rampage-iv-black-edition-coming-1119


----------



## Cool Mike

Hoping preorders will ship out before the 19th.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldGuy*
> 
> I went to chat and didn't get quite the great service you did. The CSR told me they don't usually price match??? and due to they valued me as a customer they would give me the 8.50 credit but I would have to e-mail him or something after it was shipped.
> 
> So we shall see. I didn't really understand the price match comment and he made sure I knew the free shipping was a promotion. O well, if they charge me the 8.50 when it ships I'll follow thru with the e-mail and see what happens. Since its only in order stage, I wish, like you, they just took the shipping off the order.


I didn't mention anything about any 'price match', as I wasn't trying to bring any other competitor's pricing into the equation at all.

I simply gave the item name, item # and my preorder #, mentioned that I noticed that the item was listed to be released on Nov 19, and that when I placed my pre-order they were charging $8.50 for Newegg 3day shipping and I noticed that it now was listed for pre-order on Newegg with free shipping & I asked if I was going to still have to pay the $8.50 just because I placed my order earlier. The customer rep I was chatting with took a few minutes to respond, and simply said thanks for supplying all of the information about my order and that the Newegg 3day shipping on my order number had now been changed to free.

I went back to look at my order history and sure enough, the $8.50 shipping charges are gone.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUSAB*
> 
> I HAVE DECIDED IM WAITING FOR THE X-99 HASWELL-E I BELIEVE EVERYTHING HAPPENS
> FOR A REASON I PAIDED FOR NEW 2400 DDR3 AND THE RAMPAGE 4 BE BUT THEY TOLD ME
> 3-4 WEEKS I GOT A REFUND AFTER I GOT THE MSI 780 LIGHTNING THE 780TI COMES
> OUT I WILL BUY A CHEAP X79 AND USE THE 4930K AND THEN SELL THE MSI 780 AND 4930K
> WHEN HASWELL-E COMES OUT AND GET THE MSI 780TI LIGHTNING ITS CRAZY GETTING
> IT WHEN THE X99 AND DDR4 IS ONLY 3-4 MONTHS AWAY.


I don't care, I found shadowplay works on my cards thus I'd have few days worth of shadowplay entertainment.
Well, look at the man at the end of this video http://www.filefactory.com/file/6s1sr8wt5d8b/Grand_Theft_Auto_4_11.10.2013_-_20.32.50.20.mp4
He's far better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ino8*
> 
> Anandtech is reporting a release date of 11/19 or 19/11 for us European folk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7498/asus-announces-rampage-iv-black-edition-coming-1119


Well, I know from GTA IV guide about EU dates, and about necessity to protect money bag from stealing. But I'm bit dazzed. I know EU uses 31 months (GTA IV neoliberal guide to EU travel said so), now is it 19 months, or 11 month?

If the later then it's one week delay, because I seen EU site saying 13 November. (See? No confusion here they used a word instead of a number for one of theirs 31 months.)

Edit: Oups wrong link.


----------



## BaldGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I didn't mention anything about any 'price match', as I wasn't trying to bring any other competitor's pricing into the equation at all.
> 
> I simply gave the item name, item # and my preorder #, mentioned that I noticed that the item was listed to be released on Nov 19, and that when I placed my pre-order they were charging $8.50 for Newegg 3day shipping and I noticed that it now was listed for pre-order on Newegg with free shipping & I asked if I was going to still have to pay the $8.50 just because I placed my order earlier. The customer rep I was chatting with took a few minutes to respond, and simply said thanks for supplying all of the information about my order and that the Newegg 3day shipping on my order number had now been changed to free.
> 
> I went back to look at my order history and sure enough, the $8.50 shipping charges are gone.


That's what I tried to do also. And I also did NOT mention anything about any price match. But the operator did sadly, which I didn't have no clue why.

My order number has not been changed to free either. Think I'm going to give the chat another shot perhaps. Thanks for your information and the way you did it. I would have to think the operator didn't clearly understand what I was saying and thought they was doing me some favor by matching something. Don't know.

Update:
Just tried again, and no luck. I still have to wait till its shipped and beg for my 8.50 back at that time. Seems to make more sense just to remove it now before I'm billed. I'm a little tempted just to cancel, and re-order, but don't want to lose my spot in line, if there is a line.


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUSAB*
> 
> I HAVE DECIDED IM WAITING FOR THE X-99 HASWELL-E I BELIEVE EVERYTHING HAPPENS
> FOR A REASON I PAIDED FOR NEW 2400 DDR3 AND THE RAMPAGE 4 BE BUT THEY TOLD ME
> 3-4 WEEKS I GOT A REFUND AFTER I GOT THE MSI 780 LIGHTNING THE 780TI COMES
> OUT I WILL BUY A CHEAP X79 AND USE THE 4930K AND THEN SELL THE MSI 780 AND 4930K
> WHEN HASWELL-E COMES OUT AND GET THE MSI 780TI LIGHTNING ITS CRAZY GETTING
> IT WHEN THE X99 AND DDR4 IS ONLY 3-4 MONTHS AWAY.


Why are you yelling at us?? This is not Facebook. As for the four months availability for Haswell E, I betcha you are off by at least a year and probably more by the time high end motherboards are available for it.


----------



## erayser

$8.50 isn't a big deal to me, but I kindly asked through email if it was possible to waive the shipping cost without canceling my preorder and lose my place in line. I got a very nice response back, and I'm happy with the resolution... and I didn't have to cancel my pre-order.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> Why are you yelling at us?? This is not Facebook.


----------



## ino8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Well, I know from GTA IV guide about EU dates, and about necessity to protect money bag from stealing. But I'm bit dazzed. I know EU uses 31 months (GTA IV neoliberal guide to EU travel said so), now is it 19 months, or 11 month?
> 
> If the later then it's one week delay, because I seen EU site saying 13 November. (See? No confusion here they used a word instead of a number for one of theirs 31 months.)


Not sure if you're being serious, particularly since you'd have your answer if you followed the link provided. I think most people are sufficiently proficient at disambiguating such things themselves, even without a link providing the information.









Edit: typo


----------



## LunaP

Ended up going home sick, shouldn't have even bothered going in, but was worth it as I stopped by my local Fry's electronics on the way home and low and behold after checking w/ a few clerks, found they had 2 chips in stock , just not listed outside anywhere or on the site.

Grabbed my 4960x (price matched) and Samsung Evo 1TB (also pricematched)









I must say the 4960x box is TINY and thin compared to previous boxes, I'll have to pull out my old 980x box and do a side by side comparison lol. So much for protective packaging.


----------



## kpoeticg

Damn that's some serious hardware. Better be careful, before you're RIVE BE gets spoiled


----------



## Cool Mike

I bet NCIX changes there ETA tomorrow.


----------



## stilllogicz

Definitely not 3-4 months away. I'm getting the RIVBE, a 4930k and I'll be OC'ing the **** out of it. What I'm really upset about is having a 780 classy for 3 month and the Ti comes out, with 3GB of ram still.

Time to get on the 290x train boys. /derail sort of.


----------



## Cool Mike

290x is becoming more available now. Newegg has had 2 or 3 available all day.

I will be running two Sapphire 280x Toxic's in crossfire with my BE. With that many PCIe lanes everyone needs to utilize them. So go Crossfire or SLI.


----------



## Bri5150

Can anyone help me with picking an air CPU cooler that will fit this board? I couldn't find any info on this. Was looking at the Noctua's but want to make sure it will work. Are there any #'s on how much room is around the CPU?

Also looking for 16/32 Gigs of ram suggestions.

Again, any help would be appreciated.

Brian


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah i was pissed that i passed up on preordering my 2 290x's. But there was really no point since i don't have a board to put em in. Now i gotta decide if i should just wait out the non-references. Especially a Matrix version so i can take advantage of the R4BE's OC Panel


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ino8*
> 
> Not sure if you're being serious, particularly since you'd have your answer if you followed the link provided. I think most people are sufficiently proficient at disambiguating such things themselves, even without a link providing the information.


Of course I wasn't being serious, I quoted GTA IV. I actually wonder what's name of these additional months. They are so much into decadic system, they are using word December for 12th month. I wonder what they are using for 24th. Dodekamber?

Also someone release this board. I'm seriously considering these weapons from GTA IV adds.

Also I'd be out of games to play soon.

(Just kidding, but I'd need to transfer MUV-LUV from my second drive.)


----------



## Cool Mike

I agree. I only buy customs. The 290x reference is just OK. With the custom 290x's the hardware design is much improved with great cooling.
I will be watching for a 290x Asus Matrix platinum and the SAPPHIRE Toxic versions.

*The word is we should see the 290x customs by end of November.*


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christefan*
> 
> I brought up the STH10 before as I have that model and picked it over the others you are considering---for size you will have to get the pedestal base for either of the units you are considering to be "bigger' maybe than the STH10 and you also need to look at how you are going to make the top of the case usable for your cooling requirements with the TH and MH units. I have external chilled water, 2 power supplies and 40 drives in a STH with some SSDs and optical drives---again, good luck figuring this out-steve


I'd rather not go external as I prefer things to be kept "indoors" and while I understand you're recommendation , I"m dead set on a double wide, as they definitely pack more space than the STH10 can.
I'd love to see how jampacked your case is with all those drives. Do you water cool if so how much space were you left over with for rad space? I'm looking for a real nice clean look. I think this is something that after heavy packing and modding only a double wide can provide.

Here's an example.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Credits to Seanimus here http://www.overclock.net/t/1295989/build-log-caselabs-sth10-aquacomputer-evga-seanimus448/0_30

While that has an amazing clean look, it lacks the space for multiple rads that I'm looking to imbue it with to maintain super low RPM's for fans hence 4x 480's, while I could still pack those into the STH10 I'd be out of room to use the top and bottom respectively for anything else other than pumps/lighting and the PSU would be forced to go in the center. With the Double Wides I can still accomplish this + have room to put in 2 PSU's (IF the TH10) RAD's would be out of the way and still plenty of space to pop in a few drive cages, optical drives, fan controllers etc. While still doing great cable management and having a cleanliness to it.

I've got my vision and it goes well with both the MH10 and TH10 , the only issue I'm debating with on either is with the MH10, would it be more beneficial having it slightly smaller and adding a pedestal for aesthetics, or would the TH10 be the wiser choice, as many do end up going smaller down the line, we have no idea what the future holds. I can go either way. With the STH10 I'd be stuck and pressed for a pedestal to go further at which it'd be super tall and tacky looking at that point ( having a case nearly my height








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> With the STH10, you could fit 2 480 rads on the top mounted side ways with the accessory, and 2 360 rads on the bottom mounted side ways if using 2 power supplies. Can't really fit any rads in the middle compartment, so the only other place left is the front, and it seems like you could fit a 360 there. So 2 480s and 3 360s it seems like w/o any mods. With the TH10 you can fit 2 480s on the bottom, 2 480s on the top, and 1 480 in the front left. So 5 480s without any mods. The double wide cases seem to have more room natively, and technically have potential for more because you have two sides of the case to expand upon. This said, it all really depends on how you envision your build and what case you think would work best for your needs.


What's funny is I asked my friend to take a look and explained my situation and they somehow went off track and fell in love w/ the STH10, so now they're looking to put in an order








But yeah I honestly believe the double wides are double wides to really envelop the enthusiast in many to extend the capabilities and still keep it sanitary and clean.
Once I get past this I'll be good, just need to hear the right advice and I'm golden. I was looking @ STH10 build logs for a while but as I watched them grow, I kept seeing RAD areas that would dissapear due to the limited space.

Don't get me wrong I think the STH10 is a sexy case all by itself as its a 900D w/ a VIP floor







and ofc higher quality parts to boot + support. I just want to showcase my main area like the pic above but inclde a nice going theme, but have room to keep the cooling/noise levels down to the bare minimum.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Damn that's some serious hardware. Better be careful, before you're RIVE BE gets spoiled


Ha! and thanks! Wait till you see the build log








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> I bet NCIX changes there ETA tomorrow.


2nded, and while on that bet , I'll raise you and bet that Skupples order was never bumped to #1 they're just hoping that they get enough to fill everyones.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> Definitely not 3-4 months away. I'm getting the RIVBE, a 4930k and I'll be OC'ing the **** out of it. What I'm really upset about is having a 780 classy for 3 month and the Ti comes out, with 3GB of ram still.
> 
> Time to get on the 290x train boys. /derail sort of.


I feel bad right now the more I read the 290x thread w/ all the black screen issues and heating issues going on. I really hope that gets sorted out w/ the latest drives and voltage tuner support. My heart goes out to you guys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> 290x is becoming more available now. Newegg has had 2 or 3 available all day.
> 
> I will be running two Sapphire 280x Toxic's in crossfire with my BE. With that many PCIe lanes everyone needs to utilize them. So go Crossfire or SLI.


How's the stuttering w/ the latest drivers? I heard the latest drivers (most recent) fixed a few issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bri5150*
> 
> Can anyone help me with picking an air CPU cooler that will fit this board? I couldn't find any info on this. Was looking at the Noctua's but want to make sure it will work. Are there any #'s on how much room is around the CPU?
> 
> Also looking for 16/32 Gigs of ram suggestions.
> 
> Again, any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Brian


The noctua is a good one if you're going air, just be wary of RAM w/ high heatssinks. G.Skill Trident X's are great for those as you can remove the heatsinks off them. If the Noctua's to much there's the HyperX 212 Evo as well.


----------



## kpoeticg

I had every intention of getting 2 reference 290x's and then if decided for a 3rd and 4th i'd go non-reference. But i've had a ton of expenses with my build lately and it would be stupid of me to grab 2 just so i can hold em in my hand. And by the time Newegg sends me my BE, the non-references will be right around the corner. I forgot if they said end of November or December.... Plus if i get a cpl Matrix's it'll be nice to have the VGA Hotwire working with the OC Panel.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I had every intention of getting 2 reference 290x's and then if decided for a 3rd and 4th i'd go non-reference. But i've had a ton of expenses with my build lately and it would be stupid of me to grab 2 just so i can hold em in my hand. And by the time Newegg sends me my BE, the non-references will be right around the corner. I forgot if they said end of November or December.... Plus if i get a cpl Matrix's it'll be nice to have the VGA Hotwire working with the OC Panel.


What I'm loving the most about all of these new card revisions/releases is that its Titan heaven going on w/ Ebay, 400-500$ Titans weeeee


----------



## kpoeticg

LOL wow, I still have yet to see a $4-500 Titan. That's pretty insane


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> LOL wow, I still have yet to see a $4-500 Titan. That's pretty insane


OMG ROFL, just as I finished my last post jumped on ebay and saw a SC edition of a Titan in the 6xx's 59 seconds remaining, debated for 10 seconds, logged in, 9 seconds remaining, put a bid and won
yeeeeee









According to seller and description its still sealed and unopened. 100% rating w/ 300+ stars so I think I should be ok.

If you're interested I can keep the thread updated with them.


----------



## mikep577

I'm new here, following this thread a couple week now, just wanted to contribute that my supplier just confirmed that they expect to have the board in on the 19th of November. I'm from Amsterdam.


----------



## kpoeticg

Please no. That's just gonna give me hard decisions to make. I'm indecisive enough as it is. If i start seeing cheap Titan's it's gonna make me start questioning my build again


----------



## stilllogicz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> OMG ROFL, just as I finished my last post jumped on ebay and saw a SC edition of a Titan in the 6xx's 59 seconds remaining, debated for 10 seconds, logged in, 9 seconds remaining, put a bid and won
> yeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to seller and description its still sealed and unopened. 100% rating w/ 300+ stars so I think I should be ok.
> 
> If you're interested I can keep the thread updated with them.


Gratz man! Nice steal. What I'm really debating now is picking up double 290x or double titans on ebay for such a steal. I'd like to wait for non reference 290x's but the waterblock wait always sucks hard.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> Gratz man! Nice steal. What I'm really debating now is picking up double 290x or double titans on ebay for such a steal. I'd like to wait for non reference 290x's but the waterblock wait always sucks hard.


Thx!









And as for the 290x waterblocks I swear I saw some posted on the 290x thread, or are there others you're waiting for from a diff namebrand?


----------



## stilllogicz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Thx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as for the 290x waterblocks I swear I saw some posted on the 290x thread, or are there others you're waiting for from a diff namebrand?


I was referring to the waterblock wait for the non reference PCB's.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> LOL wow, I still have yet to see a $4-500 Titan. That's pretty insane


Well, it's not quite $4-500, but I just saw Jesse from themodzoo mention on another topic he's looking to unload his 2 titans with EK waterblocks/backplates installed for $1500.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> I bet NCIX changes there ETA tomorrow.


Same. They will likely push it back to the 15th, then on the 15th push it back to the 19th, THEN AND ONLY THEN will we get our motherboards...

anyone who has been silly enough to believe the chiphell story about the burned 780Ti, here is a post explaining & debunking the entire thing...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1441831/nvidia-facts-and-fallacies-of-the-fried-taiwanese-780ti-rive/0_50
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> OMG ROFL, just as I finished my last post jumped on ebay and saw a SC edition of a Titan in the 6xx's 59 seconds remaining, debated for 10 seconds, logged in, 9 seconds remaining, put a bid and won
> yeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to seller and description its still sealed and unopened. 100% rating w/ 300+ stars so I think I should be ok.
> 
> If you're interested I can keep the thread updated with them.


Be careful Luna! Their are a few sellers on Ebay who keep scamming people over & over again with the same "BNIB titan" hopefully this is not the same seller. If not, *Grats!*


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Same. They will likely push it back to the 15th, then on the 15th push it back to the 19th, THEN AND ONLY THEN will we get our motherboards...
> 
> anyone who has been silly enough to believe the chiphell story about the burned 780Ti, here is a post explaining & debunking the entire thing...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1441831/nvidia-facts-and-fallacies-of-the-fried-taiwanese-780ti-rive/0_50
> Be careful Luna! Their are a few sellers on Ebay who keep scamming people over & over again with the same "BNIB titan" hopefully this is not the same seller. If not, *Grats!*


Crap...and BNIB???

Also per Ebay policy as long as they stated that it's brand new and sealed, and new condition, wouldn't that fall under the Ebay Buyers protection program? As well as people getting their accounts shut down as iirc you need a SSN to load up an account. I started mine way before this though back in 2000.

I'm gonna message them and ask for pics of the back of the box so I can verify the S/N's match up D: FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUU


----------



## Cool Mike

I am so hoping Newegg will start shipping preorders later this week. Not sure now.

Patiently waiting


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Crap...and BNIB???
> 
> Also per Ebay policy as long as they stated that it's brand new and sealed, and new condition, wouldn't that fall under the Ebay Buyers protection program? As well as people getting their accounts shut down as iirc you need a SSN to load up an account. I started mine way before this though back in 2000.
> 
> I'm gonna message them and ask for pics of the back of the box so I can verify the S/N's match up D: FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUU


yes, you will be 100% protected for what I believe is 45 days... Ebay protects the buyer much more than the seller these days... Even if it's exactly what you though it was you can get away with a full refund. Hell, people have broken the hardware in those 45 days and still been able to get a refund. It just takes up to 30 days to get your money back.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yes, you will be 100% protected for what I believe is 45 days... Ebay protects the buyer much more than the seller these days... Even if it's exactly what you though it was you can get away with a full refund. Hell, people have broken the hardware in those 45 days and still been able to get a refund. It just takes up to 30 days to get your money back.


Phew kk, I should be receiving the card between the 13th and the 15th NLT. Hopefully all is well. Anything I should check once I get it besides the standard burn smell and S/N matching?


----------



## DBaer

Skupples, I just read your comments on the "questionable" PCB flare up and I agree with you. In fact I believe that that burn area was caused by a small torch or some other open flame. You state that you are not an engineer, well I am, I have been in the printed circuit board industry for almost 50 years. I can tell you that in order to do that kind of damage where the Au plated copper traces are gone and the FR-4 laminate is fully carbonized would take much more than a burned out daughter board flare up. Remember FR-4 is fire ******ant Etc.
Anyway, for what it is worth, I fully agree with your conclusion.:


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Phew kk, I should be receiving the card between the 13th and the 15th NLT. Hopefully all is well. Anything I should check once I get it besides the standard burn smell and S/N matching?


plug it in, put it under load!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> Skupples, I just read your comments on the "questionable" PCB flare up and I agree with you. In fact I believe that that burn area was caused by a small torch or some other open flame. You state that you are not an engineer, well I am, I have been in the printed circuit board industry for almost 50 years. I can tell you that in order to do that kind of damage where the Au plated copper traces are gone and the FR-4 laminate is fully carbonized would take much more than a burned out daughter board flare up. Remember FR-4 is fire ******ant Etc.
> Anyway, for what it is worth, I fully agree with your conclusion.:


Do you mind if I add this to my post?


----------



## 6steven9

Just a quick question I plan to get 2 evga 780 Ti ACX cards with this board if they are in slot 1 and 4 would I need to get the 3way sli bridge they have that says for 2slot cards with 2 space inbtw or would the 2way bridge work with 1 space on 2slot cards work??


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6steven9*
> 
> Just a quick question I plan to get 2 evga 780 Ti ACX cards with this board if they are in slot 1 and 4 would I need to get the 3way sli bridge they have that says for 2slot cards with 2 space inbtw or would the 2way bridge work with 1 space on 2slot cards work??


From my experience the bridges are long enough to span multiple slots as well as fold up to 2-3 slots, this was the case w/ my 470's as I couldn't separate them enough due to my case size and the bottom slot touching the PSU a bit = sandwiched.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I feel bad right now the more I read the 290x thread w/ all the black screen issues and heating issues going on. I really hope that gets sorted out w/ the latest drives and voltage tuner support. My heart goes out to you guys!
> How's the stuttering w/ the latest drivers? I heard the latest drivers (most recent) fixed a few issues.


I talked about that even before release. Bad PCB, in addition it has also too high voltage (and clock) and bad heatsink. I didn't expected much from new AMD cards, and they didn't delivered much. But I guess with proper VRM on board, they would be great water cooled card. Well they can burn out easily,


----------



## Mikecdm

never knew there were this many issues with them. My only experience with the 290x and black screens was at -130°. Never knew it happened at normal ambient temps.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6steven9*
> 
> Just a quick question I plan to get 2 evga 780 Ti ACX cards with this board if they are in slot 1 and 4 would I need to get the 3way sli bridge they have that says for 2slot cards with 2 space inbtw or would the 2way bridge work with 1 space on 2slot cards work??


I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks to me like the board comes with 3-way SLI & 4-way SLI bridges, and you can use the 3-way bridge to do PCIe 3.0 x16/x16 2-way SLI in slots 1 and 4, at least that's exactly what I've been planning on doing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> [...]
> 
> [...]


From the manual:
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/RAMPAGE_IV_BLACK_EDITION/E8670_Rampage_IV_Black_Edition.pdf





- - - - - - - - - - - - - -
EDIT:

I missed one of the SLI bridges in the image posted above, didn't see it above the manual, but according to kitguru's review the board will come with 4 SLI bridges in all ...



I still plan on using that 3-way SLI bridge for my 2 cards. I'm assuming that'll work just the same as using one of the 2-way bridges as I've seen similar done on other builds.


----------



## RSharpe

ASUS announces the board for the 3487513857139th time.

http://rog.asus.com/275412013/rampage-motherboards/asus-rog-rampage-iv-black-edition-x79-motherboard-available-november-18th/

Also, a not-so-impressive review from Kitguru.

http://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/luke-hill/asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-x79-motherboard-review/


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I'd rather not go external as I prefer things to be kept "indoors" and while I understand you're recommendation , I"m dead set on a double wide, as they definitely pack more space than the STH10 can.
> I'd love to see how jampacked your case is with all those drives. Do you water cool if so how much space were you left over with for rad space? I'm looking for a real nice clean look. I think this is something that after heavy packing and modding only a double wide can provide.
> 
> Here's an example.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credits to Seanimus here http://www.overclock.net/t/1295989/build-log-caselabs-sth10-aquacomputer-evga-.


Seanimus did a great clean job, but his focus was more on modding for aesthetics rather than maximizing cooling capacity. He is not a bencher, or a gamer for that matter. I think he did it as a challenge, and he is obviously skilled with a lot of precision work. You can put two 360 gtx (or equivalent) in the top chamber with a dual psu, or a 560 and a 360 with a single psu. The bottom chamber can accommodate two 560s. With the pedestal, you can add two more 560s. I don't think that the pedestal makes the case look too tall to be aesthetically unappealing, at least in my opinion. The double wide looks too much like a refrigerator, aesthetically speaking, but it does provide more cooling space without having the need to add a pedestal. Even with three 560s and a 360, you have plenty of cooling for low rpm fans.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> ASUS announces the board for the 3487513857139th time.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/275412013/rampage-motherboards/asus-rog-rampage-iv-black-edition-x79-motherboard-available-november-18th/
> 
> Also, a not-so-impressive review from Kitguru.
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/luke-hill/asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-x79-motherboard-review/


Thanks for those links.

I noticed this from the ROG announcement:
Quote:


> As far as the specification go, *the new ASUS ROG Rampage IV Black Edition features four PCI-Express 3.0 x16 slots* with support for both 4-way NVIDIA SLI and AMD CrossFireX, two PCI-Express 2.0 x1 slot, eight DIMM memory slots will support for up to 64GB of DDR3 DRAM and will comes with included free copy of Ubisoft's Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag game.


That's not true is it? According to the manual only slots 1 and 4 are x16, or am I not reading that right or just confused about what they mean?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> ASUS announces the board for the 3487513857139th time.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/275412013/rampage-motherboards/asus-rog-rampage-iv-black-edition-x79-motherboard-available-november-18th/
> 
> Also, a not-so-impressive review from Kitguru.
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/luke-hill/asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-x79-motherboard-review/


lol! Think i'll shoot Ncix an email tomorrow and ask, so why u say 12th when everyone else says 18th/19th


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> Also, a not-so-impressive review from Kitguru.
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/luke-hill/asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-x79-motherboard-review/


"By far our biggest complaint with the Rampage IV Black Edition is the irritatingly slow POST time. *Waiting over 30 seconds to reach the Windows loading screen* is not something we have come to expect from a motherboard, irrelevant of the number of onboard controllers. This is something that we can foresee Asus addressing with future BIOS updates, but until then, patience during boot will most certainly be required."

wut?


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> plug it in, put it under load!
> Do you mind if I add this to my post?


Not a problem at all as that is my honest opinion. Just note that it is my opinion based on the one picture I saw. That much damage would require some sustained significant heat, not something that a short on the board or even a short in the socket would probably cause.


----------



## Cool Mike

Wow a long boot time. Over clocking not much better than my current asus x79 deluxe which has a lot of the design improvements as the black. I'm running 4.6ghz on a 4930k. Wondering if I need to rethink this 500 bill purchase.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Wow a long boot time. Over clocking not much better than my current asus x79 deluxe which has a lot of the design improvements as the black. I'm running 4.6ghz on a 4930k. Wondering if I need to rethink this 500 bill purchase.


If you are on the new deluxe I see almost no reason to switch over to RiV:BE.

long boot time is something that will be flamed hard, & quickly addressed. I'm not worried about it @ this stage in the game, waited too long to pull out my pre-order 4-5 days before it's @ my house. Hell, by the time I get it all put together they will have pushed out 3 bios revs.


----------



## Cool Mike

Yes, I need to sleep on this purchase.

I believe it will be difficult for me cancel this close to release.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Yes, I need to sleep on this purchase.
> Weigh pros and cons over the new x79 deluxe


Heres one, that gold color lol. (unless you're going for a gold build)


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Yes, I need to sleep on this purchase.
> 
> I believe it will be difficult for me cancel this close to release.


I don't think you'll gain much if anything. The RIVBE has features that are designed for extreme overclocking. It can run 4-way, comes with the fancy control panel. All things that the majority of people don't need. The Deluxe is a capable board when used for it's intended purpose. I had the old P9X79 PRO and it worked well. I'd expect the new deluxe to be better since, it' has improvements for ivy-e.

That kit guru review is way too long for me to read, but I don't think I ever noticed it taking any longer to boot than other boards that i've used.


----------



## 6steven9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> *Also, a not-so-impressive review from Kitguru.*
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/luke-hill/asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-x79-motherboard-review/


I don't understand is this sarcasm it basically got a perfect review?


----------



## skupples

long pre-post can hint towards other issues than the bios.. @least in my experience... Unstable memory & the like... Guess more reviews, & our own experiences will tell us the truth... It seems reviews & end user samples are getting further and further apart these days.

I think allot of ivy-e owners are going to be let down by this product. I tihnk people are expecting it to clock just like sb-e as soon as they socket it. 1.4 vcore, 50x multiplier k go action just isn't going to happen.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

30 second boot time?

Did the kitguru reviewer fail to mention he was booting WinME stored on a badly fragmented 99% full external 25GB IDE HDD connected via a usb-to-sata cable plugged into his usb 2.0 port going to a sata-to-ide data adapter?


----------



## xarot

30 secs is nothing after playing with Intel's D5400XS board.









Anyway, not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks to me like the board comes with 3-way SLI & 4-way SLI bridges, and you can use the 3-way bridge to do PCIe 3.0 x16/x16 2-way SLI in slots 1 and 4, at least that's exactly what I've been planning on doing.
> 
> EDIT:
> I missed one of the SLI bridges in the image posted above, didn't see it above the manual, but according to kitguru's review the board will come with 4 SLI bridges in all ...
> 
> I still plan on using that 3-way SLI bridge for my 2 cards. I'm assuming that'll work just the same as using one of the 2-way bridges as I've seen similar done on other builds.


I'm having the same plan







need that long SLI bridge
Should I go Plan A or Plan B?
580 SLI to game, 480 for 2nd monitor ..


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> I'm having the same plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need that long SLI bridge
> Should I go Plan A or Plan B?
> 780 SLI, 580 for 2nd monitor ..


Plan C
290x quadfire, no need for sli/cfx bridges


----------



## qcktthfm1

True


----------



## DooRules

Asus says the 18th is the release date...

http://rog.asus.com/275412013/rampage-motherboards/asus-rog-rampage-iv-black-edition-x79-motherboard-available-november-18th/


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> I'm having the same plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need that long SLI bridge
> Should I go Plan A or Plan B?
> 580 SLI to game, 480 for 2nd monitor ..


How wide is that Phoebus card? If placed between GPUs, would it not interfere with using one of the non-flexible bridges or even with a waterblock bridge or links between cards (assuming you were to put the cards underwater)?


----------



## Cool Mike

I am currently booting via uefi. Which is super fast. From power on 6-7 seconds. I would like to see a review using this boot method.
Yes, the gold color of the deluxe x79 was not what I thought it would be. A dull gold. I love the BE color. I am keeping my preorder in place on the BE and will setup as a UEFI boot


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 10$ they put you on the "yesterdays shipment list" to make up for it since you're already in the #1 spot. Treat it like a late pizza delivery! Push for a free board!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even pulling up 560's on frozen CPU under the name brands I"m looking at oddly but then again I'm thinking 120's so n/m. but I disagree that a near 4 foot tall case(casters/pedestal) isn't considered tall...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Seanimus goes, he did a remarkable job and has many of the components that I would put in. So with taking what he has and putting in the RAD's I'm looking for I'm looking again at jampacking the case. My point originally was that I decided on the Double wide series as I found that more appealing to me, A refrigerator is a bit of an exageration as I have a small fridge and its much wider than the case would be. That being said you can do some remarkable things which I've seen in many build logs to the DW series and for that alone, as well as "breathing room" and lack of jam packing things in like the STH10 would be.
> 
> Your opinion and my opinion are much different single towers are over for me they just can't cut it anymore, and the foundation of this is asking people based upon the DW vs the S series as I've already been down the choice path and landed w/ these 2 decisions (MH10 vs TH10). I'm not trying to argue w/ anyone just attempting to get feedback, I'm not putting the STH10 down in anyway, just stating that it simply CANNOT fit everything I"m going to put inside comfortably without looking like a mess. You stated you can put the 560 + 360 w/ 1 PSU or 2x 360's w/ 2x PSU's (which I'll most likely be doing later upon going tri SLI ) in the top and 2x 560's in the bottom. Where am I putting the 3x SSD's my 4x 3.5"'s and my 2x Opticals? Next are my dual pumps + 2x res's (may go 1 ) then cabling and tubing to go clean.
> 
> After which I'll still be needing a clean look to encompass my anime/metroid theme I'll be doing inside. + Lights and everything else. The previous guy said something around 40+ harddrives + other stuff, which leads me to believe he had NO space for RAD's at that point. My main goal is to create a GREAT WC rig as well as a showcase piece for my theme.
> My thoughts exactly.


Just in terms of feedback, you put the SSD's and HDD's in the hard drive cage on the back of the case, and not the top chamber. Sth10 is not designed to have the hard drive cage in the top chamber, and Seanimus modded his to fit in the top, since he was not maxing cooling capacity anyway. With regards to your two opticals and dual res, you can put them in front( assuming bay res). If vertical res, as long as you are not using two 400ml vertical res, any other two res can be put on the middle plate with D5 mounted top for dual pumps. I like the lighting to be out of the way, and still be effective. The lighting can easily go at the bottom of the top plate and on the corners on the front, but out of the way. The biggest issue with a cleaner look comes in when you are trying to use extensive wiring with the aquaero 5 or now aquaero 6 for fan and temp monitoring. It will be easier with AQ6 d it can handle more fans per channel.
DW is an easier case to work with, as it is more forgiving of you don't care about managing your cabling, and it can hide mismanaged cabling, etc. just giving you the feedback about the sth10, from a capacity perspective.


----------



## BOB850123

Should I go Plan A or Plan B?
580 SLI to game, 480 for 2nd monitor ..



I am thinking plan A would be better for aesthetics while plan B would be more thermally efficient. Hard to say though.


----------



## gdubc

We have all seen how they handle the packages so....it is okay to shoot the messenger.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> We have all seen how they handle the packages so....it is okay to shoot the messenger.


Funny story, back in 2001 working @ a tech shop as a bench tech was waiting on new orders, one of which was a brand new 19" CRT w/ .24 pitch (hard to get that low w/ the bigger size ) and I was ecstatic to get one. I see the UPS guy roll up and park, I"m like "ITS HERE







" then he lowered the ramp to his truck and I watch the monitor just plummet off the first step onto the ground into a puddle. He looks around then picks it up. It was in it's box ofc. I'm watching through the blinds of the shop, with my boss, we're just like wut?

He comes in I'm like hey what happenned to the box, its got a dent / wet. He's like "No clue this is how I got it, I'd probably take it up w/ the shipment company" then my boss just explodes on him. The UPS guy's response? "Well if that was the case why'd you ask then?







"

other than that the package is coming via USPS I trust them at least, as I do most of my shipping through them and never ever had an issue especially to and from Japan.

My how times have changed. Took my old box out of the closet to get a comparison


----------



## RSharpe

So.... When did NCIX say they were shipping?


----------



## 6steven9

Hasn't the NDA been released today where are all teh Reviews???


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ this thread was bound to get silly..


----------



## OPTIX ONE

I THINK WE HAVE A REAL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ this thread was bound to get silly..


HERE^^^^


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6steven9*
> 
> Hasn't the NDA been released today where are all teh Reviews???


Reviewers are still in awe about improvements in just nearly everything. Even old 19 seconds RIVE boot time increased to 30 seconds. They are rechecking stuff at least once. There was review on kitguru. And 5 days ago it was reviewed on norway site.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Top PCI-E 16x slot is still too close to the CPU socket for many higher end air coolers. The original RIVE looks like it probably has more effective board cooling as well, even if I'm not fond of chipset fans.


Who air cools a cpu on a $500 motherboard???


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> I do not think your getting it or reading correctly yourself!!!!! I am telling you!!!! I have the case!!!!! I am not looking at it from a picture. With all the parts and themes you got and as well as a small dog!!!! You can fit in that case!!!!! You are wrong!!!!! Period!!!!! I could give a crap what case you buy. But other people on here might want to know the truth. Not a false misconception of someone merely speaking his mind from google search builds!!! Please give it a rest!


You keep claiming I'm wrong yet you don't seem to really understand or know what it is I"m actually doing, thus you're assuming vs stating a fact. Know the difference at least... jeez.

*By all means do show me your Rig w/ 8k+ parts in it w/ a clean view with plenty of room to put a theme inside.*

Again you're not reading it correctly, and to say you can fit a small dog + all the other parts is beyond exaggeration. You do care and it shows. I'm not misleading any potential buyers, as you stated yourself there is a limit to what you can fit in there, so we're both on the same page at least somewhere. Vs having a pissing context in this thread, how about we take it either to my thread which I have open about this or via PM. I can break down in pictures, what it is I"m trying to do, because again you don't have the full picture. Since you and your buddy are highly adamant about this case and are one of the few responding, maybe we can work through this together to get a clearer understanding.

My comments in no way are misleading to other people who would look to buy this case, as they definitely wouldn't be looking here, and would be asking themselves in the case labs thread or their own like I have. You've already stated yourself there is a limit, and if you feel that you're wrong then please change your comment. Though I guarantee 12k is a bit excessive of a number to jest.

This is getting way out of hand even for this thread, and I apologize as well to you and to the rest. I'd like to take this to PM so you can get a better understanding, since:

1) You don't have my full parts list
2) You don't understand my theme
3) You're not 100% aware of my needs
4) This isn't the thread for to continue the shananigans.

Please let me know how you'd like to proceed. As for the rest of this I'm going to see if I can get it cleaned up so people can questions answered w/o sifting through the spam.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ this thread was bound to get silly..


Agreed, gonna see if I can get a MOD to remove the previous posts from all 3 of us.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> How wide is that Phoebus card? If placed between GPUs, would it not interfere with using one of the non-flexible bridges or even with a waterblock bridge or links between cards (assuming you were to put the cards underwater)?


Good thinking! I just check, they're the same width. I'm not gonna water cool them







I have to try my luck then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOB850123*
> 
> Should I go Plan A or Plan B?
> 580 SLI to game, 480 for 2nd monitor ..
> 
> I am thinking plan A would be better for aesthetics while plan B would be more thermally efficient. Hard to say though.


Your right. I would choose efficient








I have a much better *Plan C*







extra slot from the case with a flexible PCIE cable


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Who air cools a cpu on a $500 motherboard???


Me.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Me.


A club of one is still a club









My point was that boards like this are made for extreme overclocking, ie high end water, LN2 etc.

If you are air cooling on this board you will not get any better overclocks than you would on a decent board half the price. Is all the bells and whistles really worth the extra price?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> A club of one is still a club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point was that boards like this are made for extreme overclocking, ie high end water, LN2 etc.
> 
> If you are air cooling on this board you will not get any better overclocks than you would on a decent board half the price. Is all the bells and whistles really worth the extra price?


Blasphemy, this is OCN, Overkill is always welcome









I think I'm gonna draw a pic to suit this







any suggestions?


----------



## Robilar

A hunter killing a squirrel with a bazooka?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> A club of one is still a club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point was that boards like this are made for extreme overclocking, ie high end water, LN2 etc.
> 
> If you are air cooling on this board you will not get any better overclocks than you would on a decent board half the price. Is all the bells and whistles really worth the extra price?


Well what u said is half true. The Extreme is meant for extreme overclocking. But the Formula is meant for gaming. This is really a culmination of the 2 meaning it's meant for both.

It's definitely the most feature packed 2011 board on the market. If you want the power of 2011 with the updated tech of 1150 (as much as intel really allowed), the R4BE is really the only board worth looking at


----------



## icebrain1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well what u said is half true. The Extreme is meant for extreme overclocking. But the Formula is meant for gaming. This is really a culmination of the 2 meaning it's meant for both.
> 
> It's definitely the most feature packed 2011 board on the market. If you want the power of 2011 with the updated tech of 1150 (as much as intel really allowed), the R4BE is really the only board worth looking at


Couldn't have said it better my self.

This will hopefully be my next Mobo.


----------



## Arm3nian

12th and no shipments. We are never going to get this board lol.


----------



## 6steven9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> 12th and no shipments. We are never going to get this board lol.


Early Adopters never win


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> 12th and no shipments. We are never going to get this board lol.


Next week just as New Egg has been saying.
Also just as soon as we start getting them the tone of this thread will change with lots of serious stuff and Q&A.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> Next week just as New Egg has been saying.
> Also just as soon as we start getting them the tone of this thread will change with lots of serious stuff and Q&A.


19th seems right, since the ac999 is coming out then also. Hopefully the delays have given ek enough time for that block.

Also we most likely should create an owners club, the op of this one isn't even here.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Blasphemy, this is OCN, Overkill is always welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna draw a pic to suit this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any suggestions?


Funny that you say that. Every time I see a thread with links to some sort of benchmark WR, be 4 way on ln2, max cpu-z frequency, or memory clock, the majority of the posts are about how impractical and unrealistic the results are. They'd rather see 24 hr p95 stable clocks.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Funny that you say that. Every time I see a thread with links to some sort of benchmark WR, be 4 way on ln2, max cpu-z frequency, or memory clock, the majority of the posts are about how impractical and unrealistic the results are. They'd rather see 24 hr p95 stable clocks.


Wouldn't be OCN w/o diversity







that's what I love about this place. You're bound to get feed back from all 4 sides.


Those that know (technical guru's)

Those that don't know

Those that have had good experiences

Those that have had negative experiences.


----------



## DBaer

Yes, an owners club for the R4BE is soon needed.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> Yes, an owners club for the R4BE is soon needed.


I was thinking of starting one just looking @ other's to see how they're doing it and all. Though from what I"m seeing it requires extensive knowledge ( well maybe not requires, but its preferred ) of the board, and features and how to utilize them to their max potential. If not then sure I can do it or assist. Was gonna draw up some avatars and characters for it as well.

Also just got a response back from NCIX LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *"herpNderp'*
> I am sorry that your are unsatisfied with our service.
> 
> We just received notification that the motherboards are on there way to our warehouse. We will notify you once they reach our warehouse to be shipped out. Thank you for your time.
> 
> If you have any further questions please let me know. Have a wonderful day!


On another note

Happy 11/12/13 Everyone !


----------



## kpoeticg

It def doesn't require extensive knowledge. Just requires some1 to be willing to spend the time to moderate it.


----------



## saer

Just curious, does anyone remember how long it took EK to release the mobo block for the RIVE ? Or perhaps have any idea how long it will take them to make a block for the new RIVBE ?

Besides the bling factor, is a full mobo block really necessary ? Especially on the RIVBE ? Didn't most people turn off their fans on the RIVE anyways ?


----------



## kpoeticg

My guess is about a month


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Just curious, does anyone remember how long it took EK to release the mobo block for the RIVE ? Or perhaps have any idea how long it will take them to make a block for the new RIVBE ?
> 
> Besides the bling factor, is a full mobo block really necessary ? Especially on the RIVBE ? Didn't most people turn off their fans on the RIVE anyways ?


Need to throw one of their reps a message.


----------



## kpoeticg

Mobo blocks are never necessary =P. Just like Ram blocks. It's more for aesthetics, but helps with "Serious" overclocks


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> We're hoping to have it released around a month or so after the launch of the R4BE.


----------



## Arm3nian

Problem is no one knows when the launch is. Was that posted last month or is he talking about a month after the 19th.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Mobo blocks are never necessary =P. Just like Ram blocks. It's more for aesthetics, but helps with "Serious" overclocks


Would trying to run 5ghz daily be considered serious ? I got my hands on an ES 3930k with insanely low stock vcore voltage that I have yet to try to OC as I've been waiting for this mobo. But my plan is to OC this thing to the moon and back, I got a Alphacool monsta 480 ready to tackle my cpu and maybe mobo block and another 480 monsta for my gpu's









I posed the question in the EK thread and he replied just now with that ETA.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> A hunter killing a squirrel with a bazooka?


Worked for uncle Jimbo. "IT'S COMING RIGHT AT US!"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Funny that you say that. Every time I see a thread with links to some sort of benchmark WR, be 4 way on ln2, max cpu-z frequency, or memory clock, the majority of the posts are about how impractical and unrealistic the results are. They'd rather see 24 hr p95 stable clocks.


I think it was blameless who pointed out that if we were the only ones responding to the WR news threads they would be lost & buried pretty quick, at least the guys who aren't interested in those kind of results are interested enough to keep it bumped with 'but does it blend?' long enough for us to see them.

Although OCN's fascination with kitchen appliances confuses me...


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Would trying to run 5ghz daily be considered serious ? I got my hands on an ES 3930k with insanely low stock vcore voltage that I have yet to try to OC as I've been waiting for this mobo. But my plan is to OC this thing to the moon and back, I got a Alphacool monsta 480 ready to tackle my cpu and maybe mobo block and another 480 monsta for my gpu's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posed the question in the EK thread and he replied just now with that ETA.


I got four black ice sr1 480s sitting here.. I'm going to have to redo my entire acrylic loop when the block comes... wow. unless I just run air.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Problem is no one knows when the launch is. Was that posted last month or is he talking about a month after the 19th.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I got four black ice sr1 480s sitting here.. I'm going to have to redo my entire acrylic loop when the block comes... wow. unless I just run air.


What's odd is NCIX just responded saying they're currently being shipped to their warehouse. Which if memory serves me correct ( correct if wrong ) the warehouses are within the same state.

That aside, the initially stated drop shipment vs going to their warehouse, so the story is changing yet again. Watch it take 1 week for the shipment to get there lol.

After which it will be "we're going through the order list 1 by one and will alert upon shipping.

From which a week later, your product has been shipped or, we haven't received it yet.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Problem is no one knows when the launch is. Was that posted last month or is he talking about a month after the 19th.


I asked about the R4BE block in the EK thread like 2 days ago and they said they didn't have a board yet. So most likely it'll be a month after launch, roughly, that the block will be released. Probly since ASUS considers themselves a WaterBlock company too







they didn't bother sending EK a pre-release

Edit: then again, so do all mobo manufacturers these days


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Happy 11/12/13 Everyone !


Funny you said that, it would probably end that way. I'd proably be able to get it at December, because of delay on Trans-Siberia magistral, and because crazy changes in exchange ratios changed prices.


----------



## binormalkilla

I just bought an sth10 for my current build. Claiming it can be cramped is insane


----------



## cadaveca

a pic to whet the appetite?










I got a lot done this weekend! But today is a school day.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> So.... When did NCIX say they were shipping?


never.

The story keeps changing, drop ships, dog sleds, teleports, & now... Waiting on arrival @ the warehouse (was supposed to be today)


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> I just bought an sth10 for my current build. Claiming it can be cramped is insane


Congrats on your purchase!







Can't wait till I finally decide on mine, looking @ more builds as we speak.

And Lol I never said it was a cramped case LOL , just the amount of parts I'd be putting in would make it cramped for my theme, you'll understand once I order one







please ignore the illiterates above that took it out of proportion, by stating that you could fit an entire TX10 inside the STH10 and still have PLENTY of room leftover lolololol









I just have a HUGE amount of rad's I'll be putting inside hence my need for the double wide, yes I'm going OVERKILL, which is why I need the extra space, otherwise yes, I'd easily get the STH10 because it is definitely sexy, and so far now 2 of my friends which I''ve asked for their opinion, are now ordering the STH10 after looking over the rest of the CL inventory


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> never.
> 
> The story keeps changing, drop ships, dog sleds, teleports, & now... Waiting on arrival @ the warehouse (was supposed to be today)


Next they're going to say it was already delivered at your house and no refunds.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Next they're going to say it was already delivered at your house and no refunds.












I have documented all the emails, & screenshots of my order's progression. So, no big deal even if they did. Would simply call the bank, file a claim for fraud and have my money back in 10 days. JUST had to do the exact same thing with 1,500$ worth of car repairs. The silly owner of the shop never even returned the banks phone calls, so it was VERY easy for them to send my money back this way. All in all, I got a busted rear main seal, broken shifter, *brand new clutch*, for free!


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have documented all the emails, & screenshots of my order's progression. So, no big deal even if they did. Would simply call the bank, file a claim for fraud and have my money back in 10 days. JUST had to do the exact same thing with 1,500$ worth of car repairs. The silly owner of the shop never even returned the banks phone calls, so it was VERY easy for them to send my money back this way. All in all, I got a busted rear main seal, broken shifter, *brand new clutch*, for free!


We should get something extra. They have had quite a bit of time to invest our money. Free cpu with purchase?


----------



## Cool Mike

Sounds like NCIX has been doing there best to keep customers on the hook to keep them from going over to Newegg.


----------



## VSG

Edit: NVM, already posted in here.


----------



## skupples

Right now is one of those times where the WiFi card would come in handy. My service is out till 7pm, I would tether my phone & use its 4g right now with my mvf but I forgot to install the WiFi card.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Sounds like NCIX has been doing there best to keep customers on the hook to keep them from going over to Newegg.


Yeppers we made this assumption the day Newegg listed.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, I'm one of the few people that actually thinks the 802.11ac is an excellent feature. Everybody only ever points out that it's not optimal for gaming. But there's plenty of times when it's very useful


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah, I'm one of the few people that actually thinks the 802.11ac is an excellent feature. Everybody only ever points out that it's not optimal for gaming. But there's plenty of times when it's very useful


I use 802.11ac as well, bought the Asus trichannel card. Works like a beast 138 down 56 up







have yet to ever have a hiccup and full bars.

Also side question

I see 3 titans for 450$ on Ebay atm, but most are Asus, the only diff between them and eVGA is the bios correct? I could easily just copy the current bios from one of mine to the other and be fine? Since I'll now have a stock Titan (evga) and a SC titan (Evga)


----------



## chimaychanga

ETA ???


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chimaychanga*
> 
> ETA ???


November 18th.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I use 802.11ac as well, bought the Asus trichannel card. Works like a beast 138 down 56 up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have yet to ever have a hiccup and full bars.
> 
> Also side question
> 
> I see 3 titans for 450$ on Ebay atm, but most are Asus, the only diff between them and eVGA is the bios correct? I could easily just copy the current bios from one of mine to the other and be fine? Since I'll now have a stock Titan (evga) and a SC titan (Evga)


This is correct, you would run NVflash, or the ez mode Ez3Flash, disable EEprom, Disable ID mismatch, & flash away.

They likely wont stay @ 450, but yeh. Lowest avg is ~600, up to 800 atm... Remember this card transcends markets. I'm sure lots of programmers & number cruncher's are all gitty that they can now pick one up for 600-800USD.

48hrs later, still no response from ncix.


----------



## Cool Mike

Sorry, had to repeat it.


----------



## icebrain1

Any one know if the Rampage IV extreme black edition, has the fast boot feature like the Maximus VI formula.

It could come in handy when not seriosley overclocking.

Read a review, said it tokk a long time for the post to complete about 30 seconds.

http://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/luke-hill/asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-x79-motherboard-review/4/

THX.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> the only diff between them and eVGA is the bios correct? I could easily just copy the current bios from one of mine to the other and be fine? Since I'll now have a stock Titan (evga) and a SC titan (Evga)


Yes, only the bios version differs between all the reference Titans regardless of the brand.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icebrain1*
> 
> Any one know if the Rampage IV extreme black edition, has the fast boot feature like the Maximus VI formula.
> 
> It could come in handy when not seriosley overclocking.
> 
> Read a review, said it tokk a long time for the post to complete about 30 seconds.
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/luke-hill/asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-x79-motherboard-review/4/
> 
> THX.


yeah... I'm 100% not worried about that supposed 30 second pre-post @ all. It's either a fail on kit's part due to unstable something or other, or something that will be quickly fixed with a bios rev...

LUNAP! Pm me if you need information on titan bios flashing, we have all sorts of utilities & boost free, throttle free, high TDP bios over in owners club. Something you should definitely look into if they are going under EK waterblocks (best vrm cooling on the market)


----------



## icebrain1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yeah... I'm 100% not worried about that supposed 30 second pre-post @ all. It's either a fail on kit's part due to unstable something or other, or something that will be quickly fixed with a bios rev...
> 
> LUNAP! Pm me if you need information on titan bios flashing, we have all sorts of utilities & boost free, throttle free, high TDP bios over in owners club. Something you should definitely look into if they are going under EK waterblocks (best vrm cooling on the market)


Thanks good to know, so i wont have to worry.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yeah... I'm 100% not worried about that supposed 30 second pre-post @ all. It's either a fail on kit's part due to unstable something or other, or something that will be quickly fixed with a bios rev...
> 
> LUNAP! Pm me if you need information on titan bios flashing, we have all sorts of utilities & boost free, throttle free, high TDP bios over in owners club. Something you should definitely look into if they are going under EK waterblocks (best vrm cooling on the market)


Nice appreciate it, keep forgetting to join the club









As for the waterblocks I'm actually going XSBC as I'm more attracted to the outline dunno why


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icebrain1*
> 
> Any one know if the Rampage IV extreme black edition, has the fast boot feature like the Maximus VI formula.
> 
> It could come in handy when not seriosley overclocking.
> 
> Read a review, said it tokk a long time for the post to complete about 30 seconds.
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/luke-hill/asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-x79-motherboard-review/4/
> 
> THX.


Lots of discussion on that back a few pages. The general feeling is that the setup was not optimized and that a BIOS fix may also fix it. We will know much more when we get our hands on them next week.


----------



## chimaychanga

correct me if im wrong..

this is the RIVBE and not a RIVEBE ??


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> Lots of discussion on that back a few pages. The general feeling is that the setup was not optimized and that a BIOS fix may also fix it. We will know much more when we get our hands on them next week.


I haven't actually looked @ the review, as in my experience the common ground from reviews to end user experience grows wider and wider daily. Same goes for the GPU companies (yes both of them)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chimaychanga*
> 
> correct me if im wrong..
> 
> this is the RIVBE and not a RIVEBE ??


correct, Rampage IV Black Edition. Just like the Rampage iii black edition. Though, many will still call it the RIVE:BE.


----------



## skupples

oh look who decided to drop a email my way...
Quote:


> Dated Nov 11, 2013 at 10:30 PM reply from you
> 
> So how's that november 12th date looking for processing of the Rampage iv Black edition?
> 
> Asus posted last night that the final, official release date is November 18th, can I assume that you will not be pushing shipments until then?


Quote:


> Dated Nov 12, 2013 at 02:18 PM reply from Ncix Support
> 
> Hello Robert,
> 
> Thank you for getting back with us regarding the Rampage IV Black ed. I have received an update from our supplier that the shipment that was promised them to arrive today has left ASUS location, but they were not able to provide additional info ie location of this shipment and an ETA update. I have already contacted our supplier and as soon as they can check in this shipment of motherboard they will be shipping them out to all pre-order customers.


Quote:


> Dated Nov 12, 2013 at 02:29 PM reply from you
> 
> What happened to the supposed drop shipment I was told would happen how ever many weeks ago?


Quote:


> Hello Robert,
> 
> It is true your order is being drop ship from our supplier once they check in this new shipment at location (B), but this current shipment is going to our supplier from location (C) and as stated it is currently in transit. The good news is they are getting a good size for stock coming in; therefore, regardless of where you are on the wait list they will have no problem filling your order once they check in this shipment.
> 
> Thank you for choosing NCIX US and if there's anything else I can help you with please let me know.


They have until december 18th to give me a REAL update, or i'm getting all legal on them & demanding a refund, with my Lawyer's reference if they would like to contest the request & jumping on the newegg band wagon.

it's so handy to have a Lawyer on deck. It's a barter too, we give him some of our FSU tickets each year in exchange for services.







Speaking of which, they are playing so well this year that it's boring to watch.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> oh look who decided to drop a email my way...
> 
> They have until december 18th to give me a REAL update, or i'm getting all legal on them & demanding a refund, with my Lawyer's reference if they would like to contest the request & jumping on the newegg band wagon.
> 
> it's so handy to have a Lawyer on deck. It's a barter too, we give him some of our FSU tickets each year in exchange for services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, they are playing so well this year that it's boring to watch.


NCIX has been pulling everything they've said so far out of their a$$.


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm starting to think that "Our Supplier" is NCIX's codename for Newegg


----------



## LunaP

WOW!!!
Quote:


> To make a long story short, we have been given several dates from ASUS and it's very clear they are not even sure themselves. *Have a look on their own forums and see the responses by their own staff:*
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?37226-Rampage-IV-Black-Edition-release-date.
> 
> We're doing everything we can to get these brought in as soon as humanly possible, however if the're not releasing them, then how can we get them? And as it stands, the latest E.T.A for the 18th or 19th may not happen either.
> 
> As for the 3 choices template, please rest assured this will not be sent again.
> 
> I am sorry for the delay, however as previously mentioned this is out of our hands and no one is intentionally misleading you.
> 
> Would you mind showing me this forum post so I can do some damage control there also?
> 
> Sincerely,
> Chris Kinsman
> Customer Care Manager
> NCIXUS.com


I don't even know what to say now..... Basing it upon forum rumors vs actually contacting the actual MFC...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I'm starting to think that "Our Supplier" is NCIX's codename for Newegg


wouldn't be the first time...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> WOW!!!
> I don't even know what to say now..... Basing it upon forum rumors vs actually contacting the actual MFC...


IKR? Which is it? Are they going off of asus forum, or are they ACTUALLY talking to asus...









It's a bit too late for damage control @ this point.

& I 100% believe they are intentionally misleading people. Putting up a week earlier then any other resource to try & hook more fish.

Would love for you to provide them a link to this thread... I WOULD LOOOOVE to see what they have to say in the form of "damage control"
Quote:


> *can not speak on behalf of what ASUS' update is for this mobo.* The only thing I can say is what our supplier told us and where this shipment is (in transit). If you wished to keep your pre-order active, as soon as our supplier can check in this shipment they will ship out your order. If you wished to switch this out for something else, then we can do so also well (please provide alternative sku number). Lastly if you wished to cancel and request a refund, we can do so as well. Please let us know what you would like us to do.


yeahhh, the supplier is newegg. They just sneak out the back door w/ a dolly.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> wouldn't be the first time...
> IKR? Which is it? Are they going off of asus forum, or are they ACTUALLY talking to asus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit too late for damage control @ this point.
> 
> & I 100% believe they are intentionally misleading people. Putting up a week earlier then any other resource to try & hook more fish.
> 
> *Would love for you to provide them a link to this thread.*.. I WOULD LOOOOVE to see what they have to say in the form of "damage control"
> yeahhh, the supplier is newegg. They just sneak out the back door w/ a dolly.


Will do , I'll pm you what I sent back to them


----------



## skupples

I still have my 1TB evo sitting on the desk in front of me, but I would assume little to nothing has changed in the manner you speak. I guess I should @least plug it in to make sure it's not DOA, but my storm trooper is SOOOOOOO stuffed full of stuff that I dread opening it & trying to find some where to put it. Hell, I have a spinny sitting on top of my PSU because there's literally no where else to put anything.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> wouldn't be the first time...
> IKR? Which is it? Are they going off of asus forum, or are they ACTUALLY talking to asus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit too late for damage control @ this point.
> 
> & I 100% believe they are intentionally misleading people. Putting up a week earlier then any other resource to try & hook more fish.
> 
> Would love for you to provide them a link to this thread... I WOULD LOOOOVE to see what they have to say in the form of "damage control"
> yeahhh, the supplier is newegg. They just sneak out the back door w/ a dolly.


I'm not sure you can blame much on the retailers at this point considering it's ASUS who keeps changing the information they've put out there on the board. How many times have they announced board now? Newegg is the US distributor, whereas NCIX and several other Canadian companies have been named as official Canadian distributors.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I still have my 1TB evo sitting on the desk in front of me, but I would assume little to nothing has changed in the manner you speak. I guess I should @least plug it in to make sure it's not DOA, but my storm trooper is SOOOOOOO stuffed full of stuff that I dread opening it & trying to find some where to put it. Hell, I have a spinny sitting on top of my PSU because there's literally no where else to put anything.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lol for a second I thought you mutilated your 900D









Yeah one of my older cases was just like that till I upgraded from a mid to a full sized tower. and yeah I should do that as well w/ my other parts , such as my RAM pack and my SSD, as for the 4960x, no way to test till the board gets here









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> I'm not sure you can blame much on the retailers at this point considering it's ASUS who keeps changing the information they've put out there on the board. How many times have they announced board now? Newegg is the US distributor, whereas NCIX and several other Canadian companies have been named as official Canadian distributors.


We're saying they shouldn't base their release date off the forums, and should officially go by the release dates that the company tells them, only retailers/re-sellers have access to this by contacting the companies. New Egg explained this very well.


----------



## chimaychanga

overdued @ oc.uk

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-587-AS

wondering if should grab the buggy EVGA dark instead


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chimaychanga*
> 
> overdued @ oc.uk
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-587-AS
> 
> wondering if should grab the buggy EVGA dark instead


ASUS Moderators humbly request you do so









They did to others here lol.


----------



## skupples

my 900D is a husk right now, until the cryptic "suppliers" get the product to the liars.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> I'm not sure you can blame much on the retailers at this point considering it's ASUS who keeps changing the information they've put out there on the board. How many times have they announced board now? Newegg is the US distributor, whereas NCIX and several other Canadian companies have been named as official Canadian distributors.


that's all and well, accept that ncix claims they have zero communication with ASUS, only this "supplier" NCIX US location is next door to newegg, this is why we are starting to think newegg is said supplier.

If i knew newegg wasn't over loaded with orders, thus placing my pre-order to hit later then w/e it actually releases I would request refund & switch over NOW @ this point.


----------



## Dantrax

RTFM The R4BE's fast boot is natively disabled in the bios. Hence 30 sec. boot time reviewer, unless you enable fast boot in bios 1st. Also if you want x16 by x16 for your video cards in slots 1 & 4 you cannot put anything into slot 6. Not even a 1x sound or tv card, or else your video config will drop to x16 by x8 by x8. You could use slots 1 & 4 for x16 by x16 with a 3rd video card in slot 2 for x8. So x16 in slot1, x16 in slot4 & x8 in slot2. I had to use 1 a pcie1x extender cables to plug in my eclaro sound card.


----------



## skupples

I kinda feel like the 16x16x8x is a gimmick of sorts, as the 16x lanes would always be limited by the 8x lanes... That being said, I plan to 1, 2, 3 it since i'm going the lazy route & using the EK sli bridge.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I kinda feel like the 16x16x8x is a gimmick of sorts, as the 16x lanes would always be limited by the 8x lanes... That being said, I plan to 1, 2, 3 it since i'm going the lazy route & using the EK sli bridge.


I swear in initial reviews, I read 48 lanes vs 40. Has anyone verified on this exactly, I know either way you wouldn't be able to make use of 16x / 16x / 16x due to other factors taking up lanes on the board, but still just wanna clear the confusion up if possible.


----------



## Aftermath2006

i was just thinking i totally called the delay to the 19th when i seen assassins creed 4 got pushed back
yep http://www.overclock.net/t/1425853/asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-the-ultimate-lga2011-motherboard-has-arrived/500#post_20895810

called it lol


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If i knew newegg wasn't over loaded with orders, thus placing my pre-order to hit later then w/e it actually releases I would request refund & switch over NOW @ this point.


Are they overloaded with orders that they won't be able to fill preorders made today? If that's true, I feel sorry for those that cancelled their preorders just to get free shipping. For some reason... I feel they will have enough to fill preorders and have some left to sell when it's released. LGA 2011 isn't new.

Anyhow... I got this in the mail today...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> Are they overloaded with orders that they won't be able to fill preorders made today? If that's true, I feel sorry for those that cancelled their preorders just to get free shipping. For some reason... I feel they will have enough to fill preorders and have some left to sell when it's released. LGA 2011 isn't new.
> 
> Anyhow... I got this in the mail today...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that looks like one of dem der acrylic boxes to me! *I have no information on the status of neweggs order queue.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I swear in initial reviews, I read 48 lanes vs 40. Has anyone verified on this exactly, I know either way you wouldn't be able to make use of 16x / 16x / 16x due to other factors taking up lanes on the board, but still just wanna clear the confusion up if possible.


E series, (LGA2011) only has 40 lanes.


----------



## raw2dogmeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> Are they overloaded with orders that they won't be able to fill preorders made today? If that's true, I feel sorry for those that cancelled their preorders just to get free shipping. For some reason... I feel they will have enough to fill preorders and have some left to sell when it's released. LGA 2011 isn't new.
> 
> Anyhow... I got this in the mail today...


Whats in that box??


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> i was just thinking i totally called the delay to the 19th when i seen assassins creed 4 got pushed back
> yep http://www.overclock.net/t/1425853/asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-the-ultimate-lga2011-motherboard-has-arrived/500#post_20895810
> 
> called it lol


Yes you did! & I told you that was asinine...


----------



## eduncan911

Fyi, when I placed my pre-order last week, I agreed to the $4.99 shipping.

Today I go investigate, since others are getting free shipping, and on the pre-order on Newegg, it says "Newegg 3Day: $0.00"

I think they removed them retroactively due to you guys flooding them?


----------



## Cool Mike

I plan on installing my overclocking console in a spare 5.25 bay. I don't believe the CPU clock Freq. can be displayed?


----------



## skupples

I plan to leave mine in the box.


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raw2dogmeat*
> 
> Whats in that box??


Definitely not a RIV BE. LOL.... Skupples was right. Acrylic stuff, fittings, dual D5 EK pump top, and various water ooling stuff.


----------



## LunaP

Ok so NCIX responded again stating that the information they got was based on the post that said "it was believed to be the end of october" and they're saying the blame lies on the Asus moderator for this information.

They also posted the image as well, which actually shows it to be tennative. They want to know if we'll sue New Egg for false information if it's delayed as well, as it would be unfair I guess from what they're being told by others?


----------



## Cool Mike

It will look wonderfully high-tech (bling







) in your system


----------



## Cool Mike

Asus,
I say forget the Included game if we are waiting on its release date. I can wait on the game. Ship the Hardware PLEASE!


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dantrax*
> 
> RTFM The R4BE's fast boot is natively disabled in the bios. Hence 30 sec. boot time reviewer, unless you enable fast boot in bios 1st. Also if you want x16 by x16 for your video cards in slots 1 & 4 you cannot put anything into slot 6. Not even a 1x sound or tv card, or else your video config will drop to x16 by x8 by x8. You could use slots 1 & 4 for x16 by x16 with a 3rd video card in slot 2 for x8. So x16 in slot1, x16 in slot4 & x8 in slot2. I had to use 1 a pcie1x extender cables to plug in my eclaro sound card.


Thanks for the info


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> Are they overloaded with orders that they won't be able to fill preorders made today? If that's true, I feel sorry for those that cancelled their preorders just to get free shipping. For some reason... I feel they will have enough to fill preorders and have some left to sell when it's released. LGA 2011 isn't new.
> 
> Anyhow... I got this in the mail today...


Looks just like the box my HW Labs 560 came in (among other things) yesterday


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Asus,
> I say forget the Included game if we are waiting on its release date. I can wait on the game. Ship the Hardware PLEASE!


It doesn't really make any sense. It's not like they are shipping with the physical game. It's a piece of paper with a key you plug in @ w/e website.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> [...]Anyhow... I got this in the mail today...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> Looks just like the box my HW Labs 560 came in (among other things) yesterday


Yeah, but did yours arrive frozen?











Hope you all are using a perpetual FrozenCPU discount coupon code (5% off): *xtreme* or *pcapex*


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Yeah, but did yours arrive frozen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all are using a perpetual FrozenCPU discount coupon code (5% off): *xtreme* or *pcapex*


I keep all of my money as far away from New York as humanly possible. Also, PPC is in my back yard, so cheapest shipping (if ordered early enough) is almost always next day.


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Yeah, but did yours arrive frozen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all are using a perpetual FrozenCPU discount coupon code (5% off): *xtreme* or *pcapex*


No, but I'll use it next time. I still have to order 3 290x blocks, backplates, compression fittings, tubing, fans..... Plus stuff I'm sure I'll forget and have to order again separately.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> No, but I'll use it next time. I still have to order 3 290x blocks, backplates, compression fittings, tubing, fans..... Plus stuff I'm sure I'll forget and have to order again separately.


Plus, if you made an account at FrozenCPU before placing your order and haven't already done it before, if you post a resellerratings review for FrozenCPU they will send you a one-time code for 10% off any order. You'll find the details how to do so in the first "Your Order with FrozenCPU.com" titled email they sent you


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Plus, if you made an account at FrozenCPU before placing your order and haven't already done it before, if you post a resellerratings review for FrozenCPU they will send you a one-time code for 10% off any order. You'll find the details how to do so in the first "Your Order with FrozenCPU.com" titled email they sent you


Thanks, you just saved me about $100.


----------



## Arm3nian

OCN is a 5.1% code at FCPU. I gave them a rating a year ago and tried to get it approved and their owner emailed me saying I can't approve feedback from over a year ago, which made no sense to me. That and their garbage packaging. My rads and blocks came with brown paper, they were so cheap they couldn't even put bubble wrap. Sticking with PPCS unless they don't have what I want.


----------



## erayser

I used the OCN code for my FCPU order. I bought my EK blocks from PPCS, and ordered some stuff from Sidewinders. Sidewinders is my favorite online store... and FCPU is my least favorite... but they have everything in stock.


----------



## Arm3nian

FCPU no doubt has the biggest selection, but PPCS is very close. I don't want to order anything from them after I saw their packaging. I was seriously shocked. My nickel+plexi ek waterblocks just thrown into the box and given to UPS.

My Hardware labs black ice sr1 480s were thrown into the box as well. I got the box with a hole in it, so UPS didn't take care of it (as usual). Luckily the rads are high quality and were unharmed.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I keep all of my money as far away from New York as humanly possible. Also, PPC is in my back yard, so cheapest shipping (if ordered early enough) is almost always next day.


lol, I live near nothing. This quote from 'O Brother, Where Art Thou?' describes where I live:
Quote:


> Well, ain't this place a geographical oddity. Two weeks from everywhere!


OK, well , maybe not 2 weeks all the time, but for example, Newegg's or Amazon's 5-day super saver or whatever they call their free shipping offers always do take about 2 weeks, their '5-day' takes more like ten, and their '3-day' shipping takes at least a week. I've even stupidly paid a fortune to have an order overnighted to me - "next day air" - and it still took 4 business days to get to my door. I'm sure just about everyone here will get their pre-ordered RIVBE well before I see mine unless theirs ships at a much later date.

I'm used to it by now. I have to basically order everything online because there's not a single B&M within hours of me in any direction where I could buy things like watercooling parts or a PC case or a motherboard or .... The UPS guy knows me well. It's always been the same guy and he laughs and tells me I'm usually more than 30 min away from any of his other deliveries that day, yet I still make him come out a couple times a week on avg.

Anywho, I order from just about all of them from everywhere. Frozen, PPCs, Aquatuning, Sidewinder, NCIX, DazMode, Jab-tech, Newegg, Amazon, EBay, and on and on. Here's a couple more discount codes I've picked up here in these forums:

Performance-PCs 5.5% Discount Coupon / Redemption Code: *OCN55*

Jab-tech 5% Promo Code: *facebook*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> OCN is a 5.1% code at FCPU. I gave them a rating a year ago and tried to get it approved and their owner emailed me saying I can't approve feedback from over a year ago, which made no sense to me. That and their garbage packaging. My rads and blocks came with brown paper, they were so cheap they couldn't even put bubble wrap. Sticking with PPCS unless they don't have what I want.


Good to know a new code. I'll add that to my list.

I guess I've always just been lucky. I've only had great experiences with all my deliveries from every company I've ordered from. If anything the packaging from Frozen has been way better than most imho and what's even more impressive is how fast they send an order out and email you a tracking code after the order is placed. It's always the same day & often less than an hour or two after ordering!

I've never had a damaged package or a DOA item yet from anyone (/knocks on wood-like veneer). I have a had a couple times where the wrong item was sent or there was a missing part, but that's always been quickly remedied by whoever I was dealing with.


----------



## marc0053

Anyone know if the onboard audio is comparable quality to a xonar essence stx?


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Anyone know if the onboard audio is comparable quality to a xonar essence stx?


I doubt it is as good. I'm not getting rid of my stx for the onboard.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Anyone know if the onboard audio is comparable quality to a xonar essence stx?


I think it was Realtek inside?

"Underneath the SupremeFX-branded cover is a Realtek ALC1150 audio chip. Installing the Realtek audio drivers will also provide access to the Sonic Radar software."

http://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/luke-hill/asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-x79-motherboard-review/3/


----------



## 113802

6 more days until the boards are shipped from Newegg!? So excited to see how well my 4930k over clocks. It's from Costa Rica and my last 3770k was also from there and it did 4.8ghz at 1.33v

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> 6 more days until the boards are shipped from Newegg!? So excited to see how well my 4930k over clocks. It's from Costa Rica and my last 3770k was also from there and it did 4.8ghz at 1.33v
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


protip don't hold your breath and I believe 19th is the shipping date if it actually pans outthis time


----------



## BaldGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> protip don't hold your breath and I believe 19th is the shipping date if it actually pans outthis time


I sure hope so. I'm off from Nov 27 thru Dec 2 for the holidays, and hoped to be building and/or playing with my new build during that time. Would suck to have 3 + K worth of computer parts, all them days off, yet have no place to plug all them wires/card into.

I realize everyone don't celebrate or have days off for Thanksgiving (as its an American holiday), but still would be nice for the ones that do.

I don't know if this forum is capability of doing polls are not, but if so, a good poll might be/been when we would actually get this board. Would be interesting to see people's thoughts.


----------



## Dantrax

If Newegg is using some damn PC game release date as the shipping date for these mobos, that's gonna cheese me off big time, I have some time off too & wanted to rebuild my PC & now I'm gonna have to wait cause Newegg wants to coordinate dates. What a huge PITA. I might even cancel my order now. They could just email us with the game redemption code when the game comes out.


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Anyone know if the onboard audio is comparable quality to a xonar essence stx?


Yes, it (The BE Rampage sound) should be excellent. It is basically a Xonar. I am presently using a Xonar and I am a sound perfectionist with excellent speakers and Amp and staged sub woffers Etc. I have preordered a R4BE and once I get it in my new build I will be able to make a direct comparison but I am hopeful that I will not have to add in a sound card. However if I find it inferior at all I will add a Xonar.


----------



## OverclockerFox

I've decided that even though I'm worried about outrageous prices on DDR4, I think I'm going to wait for Haswell/Broadwell-E.

I'm still interested in seeing how well this board performs though.


----------



## coolhandluke41

as much I would like to have this board just for the looks since I don't see much improvements for 24/7 over the last X79 boards I decided to skip it and picked up R4G ,but for extreme clocking this motherboard looks like a keeper until something new will show up ,good luck to you all








P.S. all I wanted was x16x16 and the little Gene will give me what I want for less then half of the price


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> as much I would like to have this board just for the looks since I don't see much improvements for 24/7 over the last X79 boards I decided to skip it and picked up R4G ,but for extreme clocking this motherboard looks like a keeper until something new will show up ,good luck to you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. all I wanted was x16x16 and the little Gene will give me what I want for less then half of the price


as much as I plan on getting one of these, I have to say the RIV-Gene has proven itself to me perhaps the most underrated ROG board out there. It has everything you could need for 90% of the users out there, and all in a nice small package to boot.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dantrax*
> 
> If Newegg is using some damn PC game release date as the shipping date for these mobos, that's gonna cheese me off big time, I have some time off too & wanted to rebuild my PC & now I'm gonna have to wait cause Newegg wants to coordinate dates. What a huge PITA. I might even cancel my order now. They could just email us with the game redemption code when the game comes out.


I really feel like it's not newegg's fault. If you look at the box for the RIV-BE it says "actual game inside". I know it's probably just a code but I really feel like it's different then one of those pre-release codes. Then the pc game got pushed back so asus probably had to push dates back. I'm just guessing but it's too wierd that both dates are now the 19th.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> as much I would like to have this board just for the looks since I don't see much improvements for 24/7 over the last X79 boards I decided to skip it and picked up R4G ,but for extreme clocking this motherboard looks like a keeper until something new will show up ,good luck to you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. all I wanted was x16x16 and the little Gene will give me what I want for less then half of the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as much as I plan on getting one of these, I have to say the RIV-Gene has proven itself to me perhaps the most underrated ROG board out there. It has everything you could need for 90% of the users out there, and all in a nice small package to boot.
Click to expand...

It really is an amazing board. It's a mini RIVE and if all you need is 2 gpu's it's perfect. it's one of the only matx board that does native x16/x16, it's got onboard sound that the RIVE doesn't with supreme fx. Plus now it's ivy-e compatible. I'm using one now while waiting for this board and I am really impressed.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dantrax*
> 
> If Newegg is using some damn PC game release date as the shipping date for these mobos


It has been released on your favorite pirate server today. Thus if they delayed it because they thought users would complain they can't use that code sticker and play it immediately, well...


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Anyone know if the onboard audio is comparable quality to a xonar essence stx?


I'm sure the audio will be much better than that of your standard onboard fare but highly doubt it would compare to an Asus Xonar Essence STX or an X-Fi Titanium HD(which is what I will be using)

I will do some sound comparisons when I get the board but I'm sure I won't be swayed to use it, but.. we'll see. I might be pleasantly surprised


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> I'm sure the audio will be much better than that of your standard onboard fare but highly doubt it would compare to an Asus Xonar Essence STX or an X-Fi Titanium HD(which is what I will be using)
> 
> I will do some sound comparisons when I get the board but I'm sure I won't be swayed to use it, but.. we'll see. I might be pleasantly surprised


Saer, I agree but I hope I am "pleasantly surprised" in looking at the components used it is very possible that this just may be the first embedded sound solution that is of similar quality to the top add in cards. We will know in about a week.


----------



## coolhandluke41

since some of you here will be getting new Ivy chips and want to sell good clocking I-7 3930/60 K please PM me
sorry for derailing


----------



## skupples

Ha I have an insane pile of parts waiting on this thing that I picked up two months ago. Including but not limited to 3 titans. They were still relevant ( still are for surround) when I got them in expectation for this board.

I would not touch that pirated version of the game with a ten foot pole right now. For Christ sakes GTA 5 PC version hasn't even come out yet and there's ten thousand plus people at any given time trying to download itnot knowing that its a 30 gig file of viruses

ok back to work


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Ha I have an insane pile of parts waiting on this thing that I picked up two months ago. Including but not limited to 3 titans. They were still relevant ( still are for surround) when I got them in expectation for this boars


I also have a modded 900D and as of yesterday I received my 4930, a pair of GTX 780Ti SC ACX, my Samsung 840 pros and Raptors Etc Etc. They are all just sitting here but I must say, I never really expected to get this board before Thanksgiving so I am not really disappointed, ....YET!!!
As for getting stuff on time, my hats off to EVGA. I ordered the two 780 Ti's on Tuesday and had them delivered yesterday. Of course, EVGA as well as New Egg are not that far away from me.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> I'm sure the audio will be much better than that of your standard onboard fare but highly doubt it would compare to an Asus Xonar Essence STX or an X-Fi Titanium HD(which is what I will be using)
> 
> I will do some sound comparisons when I get the board but I'm sure I won't be swayed to use it, but.. we'll see. I might be pleasantly surprised


I think if they put in the effort to add something other than standard onboard audio it will be decent. It should work well for medium range headphones. By the time you get into headphones that can greatly benefit from a discrete sound card over the audio on this board you're going to want a proper external dac and amp anyway. I don't think it will outclass soundcards, but it should be fairly close.


----------



## LunaP

Almost tempted to take my 4960X back and exchange for a 4930k and a PB278Q Asus monitor, ship the monitor to CallSignVega to get the film removed....but Will probably just order the monitors online and have them shipped to him.

Anyone recommend a GOOD 3 monitor (surround) bracket holder? for 27" I wanna make sure this board gets pimped out properly.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> [...] Anyone recommend a GOOD 3 monitor (surround) bracket holder? for 27" I wanna make sure this board gets pimped out properly.


The 'Freedom WSGF Edition Triple XL Desk Stand' that skupples is using - posted in his 'The EKGA 900D - A Noob's 900D Build log!' - looks pretty killer. I think skupples has had good things to say about it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Almost tempted to take my 4960X back and exchange for a 4930k and a PB278Q Asus monitor, ship the monitor to CallSignVega to get the film removed....but Will probably just order the monitors online and have them shipped to him.
> 
> Anyone recommend a GOOD 3 monitor (surround) bracket holder? for 27" I wanna make sure this board gets pimped out properly.


ErGo tech makes the best ones by far they are really pricey but the build build quality is unbeatable and remember the size measurements are horizontal side to side not corner to corner


----------



## strong island 1

do it. if it's anything like last year 3930k vs. 3960x you will be fine. I am all for high end components but that cpu is really expensive for the difference in performance over 4960x. Plus most people don't even have them so you wont be getting beat a lot in benchmarks or anything. That's the only way I see that cpu being worth it. if you are a hardcore exotic bencher and really need to squeeze out a few more points. otherwise it seems pointless to me.

It's amazing because everyone ripped nvidia for titan prices and nobody really mentions the x edition cpu's. At least the titans were a huge peformance increase over the 680 at the time and offered 6gb ram. The 4930k and 4960x are so close it's crazy. i think the additional cache is the biggest difference.


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> The 'Freedom WSGF Edition Triple XL Desk Stand' that skupples is using - posted in his 'The EKGA 900D - A Noob's 900D Build log!' - looks pretty killer. I think skupples has had good things to say about it.


I am using that same stand and I really like it. I have three Samsung 24" monitors on it and it looks like it will handle 27" OK. As Skupples noted, the size is horizontal as far as the stand goes not diagonal, for example the advertised size of my monitors is 24", the actual total diagonal including the bezels is 26" but the horizontal measurement is only 22" including the bezels.


----------



## 113802

Waiting for the new 780 Ti Classified to come out to buy two and unsure what monitors to get for surround. I've had this ancient HP TN panel for 5 years now just because I like the dark colors but as I got older the ghosting became apparent. Bought a Corsair 750D, AX1200i, EK D5 + Res combo and a full copper supremacy clean block and Dominator GT 16GB 2133Mhz ram. I'm going to be using the same radiators with Gentle Typhoon AP-15s but I don't know which 140mm fans to get to replace the stock case fans. Maybe these? They would be pulling air from the outside into the radiator while the gentle typhoons push the same way? Or should I do push/pull

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608044

I was tempted to buy a 900D or a Caselabs case but I don't see the need for one when everything I have fits perfectly in the case with plenty of room.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ErGo tech makes the best ones by far they are really pricey but the build build quality is unbeatable and remember the size measurements are horizontal side to side not corner to corner


Hmm interesting, I'm using a 4 arm from Japan I got, as well as a single arm which I propped a 2 arm onto the pole so I could have a 3way surround, though the monitors oddly do NOT sync up horizontally on the double arm one is lower than the other and it makes no sense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> do it. if it's anything like last year 3930k vs. 3960x you will be fine. I am all for high end components but that cpu is really expensive for the difference in performance over 4960x. Plus most people don't even have them so you wont be getting beat a lot in benchmarks or anything. That's the only way I see that cpu being worth it. if you are a hardcore exotic bencher and really need to squeeze out a few more points. otherwise it seems pointless to me.
> 
> It's amazing because everyone ripped nvidia for titan prices and nobody really mentions the x edition cpu's. At least the titans were a huge peformance increase over the 680 at the time and offered 6gb ram. The 4930k and 4960x are so close it's crazy. i think the additional cache is the biggest difference.


I believe part of the major price difference is that Intel cherry picks 4930k's that are good and labels them "X" for this reason I'm willing to shell out the difference. Think of it like diamonds and how they're labeled by their lettering for quality







Mainly so I won't have to play the silicon lottery, though granted you don't always get bad luck, just better safe than sorry, + I hate going back and forth with store returns








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> I am using that same stand and I really like it. I have three Samsung 24" monitors on it and it looks like it will handle 27" OK. As Skupples noted, the size is horizontal as far as the stand goes not diagonal, for example the advertised size of my monitors is 24", the actual total diagonal including the bezels is 26" but the horizontal measurement is only 22" including the bezels.


This is good to know, I'll make sure to get the measurements prior. I just need something evenly curved so I don't have to make one slightly go behind / in front of the other.

ON a side note. Just realized the Titan was never shipped, I've had a tracking # for 2+ days now but after reading the fine print it's just something generated by USPS stating that the seller contacted them letting them know that a package would soon be arriving to them for shipment... could have had it by now...


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

When I placed my pre-order back on the 1st Newegg's page for it said "Release date: 11/15/2013"



Then they changed the date to Nov 18th and it stayed that way for a little more than a week and now it says Nov 19th.

At the time I posted that screenshot of my order I wrote "_Gonna be a loooong two weeks.







_", but I meant figuratively, not literally. It's now been almost 2 weeks and I've still got a week to go.









Is almost every seller intentionally misleading about the date for this board to get people to order from them instead? Or is this a problem with ASUS yanking all their reseller's chains?

Someone(s) somwhere(s) ought to be getting fired over this botched launch.

What are the odds at this point it gets moved back even further?


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> When I placed my pre-order back on the 1st Newegg's page for it said "Release date: 11/15/2013"
> 
> 
> 
> Then they changed the date to Nov 18th and it stayed that way for a little more than a week and now it says Nov 19th.
> 
> At the time I posted that screenshot of my order I wrote "_Gonna be a loooong two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _", but I meant figuratively, not literally. It's now been almost 2 weeks and I've still got a week to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is almost every seller intentionally misleading about the date for this board to get people to order from them instead? Or is this a problem with ASUS yanking all their reseller's chains?
> 
> Someone(s) somwhere(s) ought to be getting fired over this botched launch.
> 
> What are the odds at this point it gets moved back even further?


I doubt it will be pushed back anymore. Asus posted the release date stating it is the 18th so I hope my Newegg order of the 31st will get mailed the 18th.

http://rog.asus.com/275412013/rampage-motherboards/asus-rog-rampage-iv-black-edition-x79-motherboard-available-november-18th/


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hmm interesting, I'm using a 4 arm from Japan I got, as well as a single arm which I propped a 2 arm onto the pole so I could have a 3way surround, though the monitors oddly do NOT sync up horizontally on the double arm one is lower than the other and it makes no sense.
> I believe part of the major price difference is that Intel cherry picks 4930k's that are good and labels them "X" for this reason I'm willing to shell out the difference. Think of it like diamonds and how they're labeled by their lettering for quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly so I won't have to play the silicon lottery, though granted you don't always get bad luck, just better safe than sorry, + I hate going back and forth with store returns


In the past there has been no evidence that the X chips are higher binned than the K's, seems like the same thing this time. Only difference is most likely the extra cache, which doesn't do much. Intel can price this chip at whatever it wants because there is no competition. The titan got ridiculed for its price because the 7970 was more of a worthy opponent to the titan vs the hexacores from intel to AMD's octocores. If AMD had something to compete, the 4960x would most likely be priced $50-$100 more compared to $500. Mostly e-peen imo, but if you can get the X for a good price, then it might be worth picking up, retail not so much.


----------



## strong island 1

ya even if they are cherry picked 4930k's which I don't think anyone knows for sure, that would mean that there are some good 4930k's and I would rather take my chance getting a good one of those. You could even buy 2 4930k's for the price and save the best one and beat up the slower one and oc the hell out of it. I don't know. I have bought a lot of high end gear but that is one purchase I could never make.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> In the past there has been no evidence that the X chips are higher binned than the K's, seems like the same thing this time. Only difference is most likely the extra cache, which doesn't do much. Intel can price this chip at whatever it wants because there is no competition. The titan got ridiculed for its price because the 7970 was more of a worthy opponent to the titan vs the hexacores from intel to AMD's octocores. If AMD had something to compete, the 4960x would most likely be priced $50-$100 more compared to $500. Mostly e-peen imo, but if you can get the X for a good price, then it might be worth picking up, retail not so much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya even if they are cherry picked 4930k's which I don't think anyone knows for sure, that would mean that there are some good 4930k's and I would rather take my chance getting a good one of those. You could even buy 2 4930k's for the price and save the best one and beat up the slower one and oc the hell out of it. I don't know. I have bought a lot of high end gear but that is one purchase I could never make.


Ahh my main confirmation was from an associate that works for intel when I kept asking him about them during our drill weekends. I'm in the active reserves so "weekend-warrior" if you will







Other than that he never gives away information about anything. I hounded him all through August about IVY-E , everytime I saw him I'd start chanting "IFA IFA IFA IFA







" He got so annoyed after a while haha.

Though if it's really true, I guess I could swap it out or w/e. Blah, the X looks so cool yet noone will ever know by me and those I tell I guess


----------



## 113802

Any of you work in a retail store? Intel Edge Program is close so I might pick up another 4930k just incase mine is a bad overclocker or I fry the memory controller like I did on my 3770k.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ahh my main confirmation was from an associate that works for intel when I kept asking him about them during our drill weekends. I'm in the active reserves so "weekend-warrior" if you will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that he never gives away information about anything. I hounded him all through August about IVY-E , everytime I saw him I'd start chanting "IFA IFA IFA IFA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " He got so annoyed after a while haha.
> 
> Though if it's really true, I guess I could swap it out or w/e. Blah, the X looks so cool yet noone will ever know by me and those I tell I guess


The previous extreme editions came in a nice looking black box, that might've been worth the extra $500 over the performance from 3mb of L3 cache. I liked the black sticker also, but recently found you can purchase the black case badge and basically any other case badge you want for 2 bucks at Frozen CPU. http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g1/c12/s389/list/p7/Cases-Misc_Case_Parts-All_Case_Badges-Page7.html?o=title_az

Someone should buy 50 samples of a 4930k and 4960x and see if the X's clock higher on average.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hmm interesting, I'm using a 4 arm from Japan I got, as well as a single arm which I propped a 2 arm onto the pole so I could have a 3way surround, though the monitors oddly do NOT sync up horizontally on the double arm one is lower than the other and it makes no sense.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe part of the major price difference is that Intel cherry picks 4930k's that are good and labels them "X" for this reason I'm willing to shell out the difference. Think of it like diamonds and how they're labeled by their lettering for quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly so I won't have to play the silicon lottery, though granted you don't always get bad luck, just better safe than sorry, + I hate going back and forth with store returns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is good to know, I'll make sure to get the measurements prior. I just need something evenly curved so I don't have to make one slightly go behind / in front of the other.
> 
> ON a side note. Just realized the Titan was never shipped, I've had a tracking # for 2+ days now but after reading the fine print it's just something generated by USPS stating that the seller contacted them letting them know that a package would soon be arriving to them for shipment... could have had it by now...






ergotech Wide Screen Gamer Forum edition 27inch (width+) stand, can be upgraded to 5x1, + top accessory.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ergotech Wide Screen Gamer Forum edition 27inch (width+) stand, can be upgraded to 5x1, + top accessory.


NICE, was about to ask how you mount her, but saw she has a base stand vs the clamp style, does it wobble on you at all or pretty sturdy? I'm worried about shaking it and having it fall back or forward from the monitor weight. #inb4thatswhatshesaid


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> NICE, was about to ask how you mount her, but saw she has a base stand vs the clamp style, does it wobble on you at all or pretty sturdy? I'm worried about shaking it and having it fall back or forward from the monitor weight. #inb4thatswhatshesaid


Nope, it's extremely solid. No wobbles. It does like to slide a bit on my solid oak desk, but that was easily solved with one of those Razor Goliath mouse pads. I haven't had to adjust it in weeks.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Nope, it's extremely solid. No wobbles. It does like to slide a bit on my solid oak desk, but that was easily solved with one of those Razor Goliath mouse pads. I haven't had to adjust it in weeks.


Ah! For the side monitors are you able to curve them in more to have a semi circular curve? Dunno if it's the photo or me but it looks like they're barely bending to give you that full on surround experience.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ah! For the side monitors are you able to curve them in more to have a semi circular curve? Dunno if it's the photo or me but it looks like they're barely bending to give you that full on surround experience.


They can curve in quite a bit, as the arm is segmented into 5 links, on top of the vesa mount also being able to curve in. So basically, it's slide the monitor further down the bar, & bend the bar in. I'm currently limited in how much i can curve mine due to being too lazy to buy longer DL-DVI cables.

sorry for failer than usual grammar. My brain is always fried after work. I hope to get out of this job, and into a true career path soon. iT internship begins next summer! I get to tell people to "turn it off & back on" for 15$ an hour, 40 hours a week!!!! It's a pretty big hit in wages, but should benefit me in the long run. Never underestimate the power of nepotism!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> They can curve in quite a bit, as the arm is segmented into 5 links, on top of the vesa mount also being able to curve in. So basically, it's slide the monitor further down the bar, & bend the bar in. I'm currently limited in how much i can curve mine due to being too lazy to buy longer DL-DVI cables.
> 
> sorry for failer than usual grammar. My brain is always fried after work. I hope to get out of this job, and into a true career path soon. iT internship begins next summer! I get to tell people to "turn it off & back on" for 15$ an hour, 40 hours a week!!!! It's a pretty big hit in wages, but should benefit me in the long run. Never underestimate the power of nepotism!


Nice I'll definitely have to order one. I have a glass desk w/ nice accents but it should hold up to 180 lbs on it since it has good support, looking for a half circle desk though since my cave is so tiny compared to my last.

As for IT, what field are you going into? I'm also in the IT field, maybe I could get you some references


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Nice I'll definitely have to order one. I have a glass desk w/ nice accents but it should hold up to 180 lbs on it since it has good support, looking for a half circle desk though since my cave is so tiny compared to my last.
> 
> As for IT, what field are you going into? I'm also in the IT field, maybe I could get you some references


you know... I really don't know yet, I much prefer the hands on approach compared to anything else @ this point in time. I figured id go get my basic cert's, & move on from their. I like the idea of being a server tech, soft & hard... Though this is all just the ramblings of a novice @ this point.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hmm interesting, I'm using a 4 arm from Japan I got, as well as a single arm which I propped a 2 arm onto the pole so I could have a 3way surround, though the monitors oddly do NOT sync up horizontally on the double arm one is lower than the other and it makes no sense.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe part of the major price difference is that Intel cherry picks 4930k's that are good and labels them "X" for this reason I'm willing to shell out the difference. Think of it like diamonds and how they're labeled by their lettering for quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly so I won't have to play the silicon lottery, though granted you don't always get bad luck, just better safe than sorry, + I hate going back and forth with store returns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is good to know, I'll make sure to get the measurements prior. I just need something evenly curved so I don't have to make one slightly go behind / in front of the other.
> 
> ON a side note. Just realized the Titan was never shipped, I've had a tracking # for 2+ days now but after reading the fine print it's just something generated by USPS stating that the seller contacted them letting them know that a package would soon be arriving to them for shipment... could have had it by now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ergotech Wide Screen Gamer Forum edition 27inch (width+) stand, can be upgraded to 5x1, + top accessory.
Click to expand...

This is what I've had for the past 3 years and I absolutely love it, and the price! Screw those expensive get-in-the-way mounts. I really like the 3/8" solid heavy thick FLAT metal base on mine.

Holds 3x24" monitors, not 27", but I'd think I could squeeze 27" on there if I needed to. I have a few inches to spare on each arm the way it is now.



Nice to know I can upgrade it for the +1 top, and now 5 wide? Humm.. Maybe I can rethink my old MS Flight Sim setup that I put away because I wanted multiple surround monitors and linked machines. Still need multiple PCs though to push the side monitors as MS Flight SimX can't handle that many on a single machine, plus gauges, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ergotech Wide Screen Gamer Forum edition 27inch (width+) stand, can be upgraded to 5x1, + top accessory.
> 
> 
> 
> NICE, was about to ask how you mount her, but saw she has a base stand vs the clamp style, does it wobble on you at all or pretty sturdy? I'm worried about shaking it and having it fall back or forward from the monitor weight. #inb4thatswhatshesaid
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> NICE, was about to ask how you mount her, but saw she has a base stand vs the clamp style, does it wobble on you at all or pretty sturdy? I'm worried about shaking it and having it fall back or forward from the monitor weight. #inb4thatswhatshesaid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's extremely solid. No wobbles. It does like to slide a bit on my solid oak desk, but that was easily solved with one of those Razor Goliath mouse pads. I haven't had to adjust it in weeks.
Click to expand...

Mine is very sturdy as well. And I kind of like how slick the base is on my glass desk. Makes pushing it around fairly easy for cleaning, with just enough resistance to keep it still during pissed-off-gamer's-night session.


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> This is what I've had for the past 3 years and I absolutely love it, and the price! Screw those expensive get-in-the-way mounts. I really like the 3/8" solid heavy thick FLAT metal base on mine.
> 
> Holds 3x24" monitors, not 27", but I'd think I could squeeze 27" on there if I needed to. I have a few inches to spare on each arm the way it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to know I can upgrade it for the +1 top, and now 5 wide? Humm.. Maybe I can rethink my old MS Flight Sim setup that I put away because I wanted multiple surround monitors and linked machines. Still need multiple PCs though to push the side monitors as MS Flight SimX can't handle that many on a single machine, plus gauges, etc.
> 
> Mine is very sturdy as well. And I kind of like how slick the base is on my glass desk. Makes pushing it around fairly easy for cleaning, with just enough resistance to keep it still during pissed-off-gamer's-night session.


How well does that Ergotech hold up the weight of 27" monitors weighing in about 15-to-16lbs each? I had a problem with some arms I bought that involved some pretty over-the-top tightening to get them to prevent the monitors from drooping at the vesa mount joint.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> How well does that Ergotech hold up the weight of 27" monitors weighing in about 15-to-16lbs each? I had a problem with some arms I bought that involved some pretty over-the-top tightening to get them to prevent the monitors from drooping at the vesa mount joint.


HOLY CRAP a fellow Arizonian WITH a case labs case, we've GOT to meet so I can see this thing in person







*no creepyness intended*


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> How well does that Ergotech hold up the weight of 27" monitors weighing in about 15-to-16lbs each? I had a problem with some arms I bought that involved some pretty over-the-top tightening to get them to prevent the monitors from drooping at the vesa mount joint.


the price jump between that version, & the version I got is astronomical. not to mention, my version is only available through WSGF.

about the size... I'm almost positive they rate them from side to side, instead of the standard corner to corner measurement companies use. So, my 27 inch monitors, are actually 25.5 on their scale. The version I have does an amazing job @ balancing the weight, though I did have a second person hold up one end during installation to avoid and crashes. The base is also much larger than the pictures lead one to believe. It's ~ 20 inches @ the widest point.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> How well does that Ergotech hold up the weight of 27" monitors weighing in about 15-to-16lbs each? I had a problem with some arms I bought that involved some pretty over-the-top tightening to get them to prevent the monitors from drooping at the vesa mount joint.


Well, I have 3 of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824016168

The specs say the box weighs 15 lbs, but that includes the BASE which is pretty freakin heavy for a monitor, I might add. Humm, double the weight, I'd say they droop a little. Any stand would reaching out like that. But, I know this can take it because there is no "rolling" adjustment for the arms, a plus in my book (you adjust the tilt per mount, not the arms).

It's actually extremely sturdy holding a lot of weight. As the previous poster mentioned, having a 2nd person on the opposite end does help. What i did was hang the two outter monitors first from the inside, then slowly moved them outwards. Then, plotted in the center one.


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> HOLY CRAP a fellow Arizonian WITH a case labs case, we've GOT to meet so I can see this thing in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *no creepyness intended*


I am in the process of tearing the system down for various modifications and part installation, so not much to see. I am considering throwing in a new motherboard, processor, etc., but still on the fence on when that will exactly be. Though this motherboard is pretty tempting.


----------



## skupples

Oh, just to clarify. The XXL Freedom version I have from WSGF can only do 5x1 in portrait...

This is the one I have. For only 50$ more (with obscene shipping charges of 50$+) you can get the one in the second picture for 5x1 portrait + accessory.




I kind of wish I would of gotten this one, even if i have no plans of running 5x1 eyefinity. It ends up saving you money over upgrading the one I have now.

I want to upgrade it so I can have an accessory up top, it's 75$... I wish they sold the mount kit separate, but it would likely still be over priced.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> They can curve in quite a bit, as the arm is segmented into 5 links, on top of the vesa mount also being able to curve in. So basically, it's slide the monitor further down the bar, & bend the bar in. I'm currently limited in how much i can curve mine due to being too lazy to buy longer DL-DVI cables.
> 
> sorry for failer than usual grammar. My brain is always fried after work. I hope to get out of this job, and into a true career path soon. iT internship begins next summer! I get to tell people to "turn it off & back on" for 15$ an hour, 40 hours a week!!!! It's a pretty big hit in wages, but should benefit me in the long run. Never underestimate the power of nepotism!


I've worked in IT before. IT is for those who couldn't become engineers









No offense to those on OCN, since we like abusing hardware rather than providing service to the noobs


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> I am in the process of tearing the system down for various modifications and part installation, so not much to see. I am considering throwing in a new motherboard, processor, etc., but still on the fence on when that will exactly be. Though this motherboard is pretty tempting.


lol no worries, but yeah I'm on the fence between the MH10 and TH10, fired off a pm to Derick earlier so awaiting his magical feedback to help break the ice so I can push my order. I'm currently in North phoenix just south of Anthem. Though I work in Tempe, I truly believe in "seeing is believing" as just like today I saw the asus 4k monitor @ fry's and holy crap that thing was georgeous , semi gloss as well.

My wallet begged me to use it but I ran out LOL.

But yeah If its not to much to ask I'd love to see that case in person at least once, I think at that point I'd have the order completed on my phone prior to getting home, if not no worries, but just wow small world!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I've worked in IT before. IT is for those who couldn't become engineers


Technically IT encompasses all fields

Engineering
Security
Analyst
Etc, at least from job descriptions, company references etc.

I'm currently a hybrid , Network Security Engineer / Sr Security Advisor
Going for my CCNP currently. A fellow CCIE at work gave me his books so I'm excited to get my learn on.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Well, I have 3 of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824016168
> 
> The specs say the box weighs 15 lbs, but that includes the BASE which is pretty freakin heavy for a monitor, I might add. Humm, double the weight, I'd say they droop a little. Any stand would reaching out like that. But, I know this can take it because there is no "rolling" adjustment for the arms, a plus in my book (you adjust the tilt per mount, not the arms).
> 
> It's actually extremely sturdy holding a lot of weight. As the previous poster mentioned, having a 2nd person on the opposite end does help. What i did was hang the two outter monitors first from the inside, then slowly moved them outwards. Then, plotted in the center one.


The Ergotech stuff is designed EXTREMELY well. My pretty damned heavy panels don't even come close to making the joints pivot... Allot of the el-cheepo stands CAN NOT handle allot of the panels they claim to support size wise, do to the weight.

The old adage "you get what you pay for" rings truer than ever when it comes to monitor stands.


----------



## icebrain1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldGuy*
> 
> I sure hope so. I'm off from Nov 27 thru Dec 2 for the holidays, and hoped to be building and/or playing with my new build during that time. Would suck to have 3 + K worth of computer parts, all them days off, yet have no place to plug all them wires/card into.
> 
> I realize everyone don't celebrate or have days off for Thanksgiving (as its an American holiday), but still would be nice for the ones that do.
> 
> I don't know if this forum is capability of doing polls are not, but if so, a good poll might be/been when we would actually get this board. Would be interesting to see people's thoughts.


Ya you can place polls in any thread you start.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Engineering
> Security
> Analyst
> Etc, at least from job descriptions, company references etc.
> 
> I'm currently a hybrid , Network Security Engineer / Sr Security Advisor
> Going for my CCNP currently. A fellow CCIE at work gave me his books so I'm excited to get my learn on.


Yeah I know, but I'm comparing those who deploy it to those who actually further and make the products in the industry. That is where the big $ is.


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Well, I have 3 of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824016168
> 
> The specs say the box weighs 15 lbs, but that includes the BASE which is pretty freakin heavy for a monitor, I might add. Humm, double the weight, I'd say they droop a little. Any stand would reaching out like that. But, I know this can take it because there is no "rolling" adjustment for the arms, a plus in my book (you adjust the tilt per mount, not the arms).
> 
> It's actually extremely sturdy holding a lot of weight. As the previous poster mentioned, having a 2nd person on the opposite end does help. What i did was hang the two outter monitors first from the inside, then slowly moved them outwards. Then, plotted in the center one.


Yeah, figure there is some arm droop, but curious if the actual joint tension is strong enough to prevent tilt droop at the joint for >15lbs monitors. I have these Mount-It Arms, but you had to really through your weight into tightening the final bolt that allows tilt or you would find your displays pointing into the desk.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Oh, just to clarify. The XXL Freedom version I have from WSGF can only do 5x1 in portrait...
> 
> This is the one I have. For only 50$ more (with obscene shipping charges of 50$+) you can get the one in the second picture for 5x1 portrait + accessory.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of wish I would of gotten this one, even if i have no plans of running 5x1 eyefinity. It ends up saving you money over upgrading the one I have now.
> 
> I want to upgrade it so I can have an accessory up top, it's 75$... I wish they sold the mount kit separate, but it would likely still be over priced.


Mmm this is tempting as I was looking to get a TV stand that incorporated a tilt and put it on the desk behind my monitors to have the TV as an accessory but this may change things.

I'm seriously debating on the PB278Q's for surround. Removing their matte film would be <3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Yeah I know, but I'm comparing those who deploy it to those who actually further and make the products in the industry. That is where the big $ is.


Ah yeah I hear you, My bosses boss makes 7 figures a year go fig









Network security is Definitely where the money is though, biggest demand for IT's in this industry and not enough to fill it w/ everything going on. I love it honestly.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I've worked in IT before. IT is for those who couldn't become engineers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense to those on OCN, since we like abusing hardware rather than providing service to the noobs


I gotta start some where. Very few things surpass real world experience. This is why i'm taking a cut in pay to work this internship. I'm one of those people (probably the majority) who learn best in a hands on environment. I'm getting a rather late start to my formal education in the field. Spent too many years @ liberal universities, & partying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> Yeah, figure there is some arm droop, but curious if the actual joint tension is strong enough to prevent tilt droop at the joint for >15lbs monitors. I have these Mount-It Arms, but you had to really through your weight into tightening the final bolt that allows tilt or you would find your displays pointing into the desk.


this is what i mean by, you get what you pay for. Especially in the monitor mount world.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ah yeah I hear you, My bosses boss makes 7 figures a year go fig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Network security is Definitely where the money is though, biggest demand for IT's in this industry and not enough to fill it w/ everything going on. I love it honestly.


Networking is where it's at in IT. That and playing with racks is fun. As for security, I have a friend who is going into cryptography, it's interesting stuff, but so is everything that involves spamming algorithms. I'll get my masters in CPE in another school, my current one isn't good enough to offer it


----------



## 6steven9

Crazy Aussie's vid review


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Yeah I know, but I'm comparing those who deploy it to those who actually further and make the products in the industry. That is where the big $ is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Networking is where it's at in IT. That and playing with racks is fun. As for security, I have a friend who is going into cryptography, it's interesting stuff, but so is everything that involves spamming algorithms. I'll get my masters in CPE in another school, my current one isn't good enough to offer it


Ahh cryptography, I almost took a job w/ First Data , a company that encrypts / protects all transactional information over the web (or most of it anyways) since I have some experience with it, was gonna be trained and all, was looking forward to it , till Dell stepped in , with their offer I couldn't resist, can remain true to my roots here









Though in all honesty my initial profession of choice was game design/animation. I love to draw


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I gotta start some where. Very few things surpass real world experience. This is why i'm taking a cut in pay to work this internship. I'm one of those people (probably the majority) who learn best in a hands on environment. I'm getting a rather late start to my formal education in the field. Spent too many years @ liberal universities, & partying.
> this is what i mean by, you get what you pay for. Especially in the monitor mount world.


Yep, they do work when you get them tightened up, but there is no way the arms I got could hold a 22lb display, it has issues with my 15~16lb displays. Probably going to replace the arms/stand at some point with something better.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ahh cryptography, I almost took a job w/ First Data , a company that encrypts / protects all transactional information over the web (or most of it anyways) since I have some experience with it, was gonna be trained and all, was looking forward to it , till Dell stepped in , with their offer I couldn't resist, can remain true to my roots here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though in all honesty my initial profession of choice was game design/animation. I love to draw


Sadly, i'm in one of the more back water areas of the states when it comes to these things, but Miami is trying VERY hard to grow it's tech roots.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ahh cryptography, I almost took a job w/ First Data , a company that encrypts / protects all transactional information over the web (or most of it anyways) since I have some experience with it, was gonna be trained and all, was looking forward to it , till Dell stepped in , with their offer I couldn't resist, can remain true to my roots here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though in all honesty my initial profession of choice was game design/animation. I love to draw


Most careers involving art aren't going to allow for all the things you want lol. One of the more under appreciated jobs.. the world would be dull without art.


----------



## DBaer

No R4BE yet but I did get in a nice shipment today.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sadly, i'm in one of the more back water areas of the states when it comes to these things, but Miami is trying VERY hard to grow it's tech roots.


I'm originally from an island city in Fort Lauderdale, so yeah, tech is spread out and scarce at times but Miami is definitely picking up as well as central/north east FL. As you gain experience and get better you'll more than likely find yourself relocating to other states (at the companies expense ) but the pay will definitely be worth the move.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Most careers involving art aren't going to allow for all the things you want lol. One of the more under appreciated jobs.. the world would be dull without art.


Tell me about it, half my school are game desigers/art program. The stuff they come up w/ is insane. I have so many creative ideas to just can't seem to get enough time to get it all out, drawing is the only way hence my comic I'll be starting later on, gonna buy a CintiQ once I'm done w/ this and got everything squared away.

Some of my earlier artwork


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





this was back in 2006, the following was my first attempt to color using photoshop and came out nicely, though all lines are jagged since I was using a TOUCH pad to trace over it













Trying to find time to sit downa nd really get better w/ anatomy as well since I like to jump on maya and eventually wanna learn 3DS as well.


----------



## skupples

I feel REALLY bad for many of the kids/young people enrolling in schools like Art Institute/ITT Tech (and the like) for video game design, & what not. ( or culinary) A huge % of them will leave, try to find a job & get lol'd @ by pretty much every company.


----------



## Arm3nian

Lets rename this thread to: [ASUS] Rampage IV Black Edition: The Ultimate LGA2011 Motherboard Has Arrived! Too bad no one is going to get it so lets talk about other things!


----------



## saer

"[ASUS] Rampage IV Black Edition: The Ultimate LGA2011 Motherboard Has Arrived!.. And then you woke up"


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I feel REALLY bad for many of the kids/young people enrolling in schools like Art Institute/ITT Tech (and the like) for video game design, & what not. ( or culinary) A huge % of them will leave, try to find a job & get lol'd @ by pretty much every company.


well this is true, but 50% of the reasoning behind it is kids go in , just do the bare minimum to pass and don't challenge themselves along the way, just like most jobs, unless you study and pursue your dream/goal outside of class you won't get much more than the other person making you just like the rest. At my uni, there are groups for this and really hit it hard and great at it too.

We have an open student lobby w/ over 75 workstations, and at least 11 CintiQ's , all high end, as well as Mac and linux. Students are out there either creating characters, items, games, designs, daily, they're passionate about it. Blizzard and other companies often come out, if you study and learn the work, and follow the right steps to your portfolio and design, there are tons of companies that will take you, it's just one of those industries that you really have to earn your share in, by challenging and pacing as you go up, over time it pays off, it just has a really slow start for some.

Hence IT for me as it was my hobby now profession, I'll use the money later to go back to school for it







I was really impressed when one of our professors who had been in the security industry for 20+ years and runs his own company for pen testing/risk management (7+ figures ) was coming back to attend for game design / programming. He wants to integrate Security w/ it which was another concept I had as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Lets rename this thread to: [ASUS] Rampage IV Black Edition: The Ultimate LGA2011 Motherboard Has Arrived! Too bad no one is going to get it so lets talk about other things!


Technically since noone can find the OP, it's fair game









*COUGHS WAITINGFORBOARDONTOPICCOUGHS***


----------



## kx11

not tasty enough to upgrade from Formula IV


----------



## LunaP

Well I guess to keep it from going TOOO off topic we could jump on chat , I just created a quick chatango group, since I doubt anyone would wanna use my site chat server









http://www.rivbe.chatango.com/

If anyones interested.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> No R4BE yet but I did get in a nice shipment today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


simply glorious. Some of you have inspired me to get off of my lazy ass and jump back into seeking out a career path.


----------



## binormalkilla

To add to the monitor stand discussion, I have really enjoyed this Ergotech. It's holding up 3 27" monitors in portrait mode.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824994002



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> No R4BE yet but I did get in a nice shipment today.


Nice subtle placement of you benz


----------



## saer

TTL released his full review http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/asus_rampage_iv_black_edition_review/1


----------



## Arm3nian

So far I can tell he isn't an audiophile.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> No R4BE yet but I did get in a nice shipment today.


why no AMG?


----------



## xarot

It seems that the RIVBE doesn't change anything in overclocks but I didn't expect it to do it either. TTL got his 4960X to 4.75 GHz at 1.46 V, which is ridiculous voltage to run and still wasn't stable.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> It seems that the RIVBE doesn't change anything in overclocks but I didn't expect it to do it either. TTL got his 4960X to 4.75 GHz at 1.46 V, which is ridiculous voltage to run and still wasn't stable.


Don't jump to conclusions based on a single test. He said he was still playing around with the settings, the current capability might make a difference in stability. Bios revisions will most likely improve stability. And the biggest factor is that he was using a closed loop cooler. Put it on a high end wc loop or sub zero and lets see how it runs.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Don't jump to conclusions based on a single test. He said he was still playing around with the settings, the current capability might make a difference in stability. Bios revisions will most likely improve stability. And the biggest factor is that he was using a closed loop cooler. Put it on a high end wc loop or sub zero and lets see how it runs.


Maybe, but I don't think we see any SB-E frequencies. Could be that it's just characteristics of these chips, they hit a wall at 4.4 - 4.6 GHz. X79 Deluxe could probably have done it already being an Ivy-E board and all?









But we'll see soon if this board is not vaporware...


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Maybe, but I don't think we see any SB-E frequencies. Could be that it's just characteristics of these chips, they hit a wall at 4.4 - 4.6 GHz. X79 Deluxe could probably have done it already being an Ivy-E board and all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we'll see soon if this board is not vaporware...


Could very well be the limit of these chips. Imo, if you're going to buy a $500 motherboard, invest more in cooling than an h100i.

If it yields no performance increase in high end wc or up (unlikely with better quality components), it is still the best motherboard.


----------



## cruzdi

News from EKWB.com:

Nov 13, 2013
Water block for ASUS ROG Rampage IV Black Edition in the works
EK Water Blocks, Ljubljana based premium water cooling gear manufacturer, is preparing a a new line of water blocks for the latest ASUS Republic of Gamers Rampage IV Black Edition X79 LGA-2011 motherboard.
EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE will be a complete water cooling solution for ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition motherboard consisting of two separate water blocks. These water blocks will directly cools Intel X79 Express southbridge (PCH) chip and power regulation (VRM / MOSFETs) module. The product itself will be available in both Original- as well as Clean CSQ design and will blend perfectly with the stylish look of this new ASUS motherboard.
*The product is already in development and will be available for purchase through EK Webshop and Partner Reseller Network in mid December 2013.*


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Could very well be the limit of these chips. Imo, if you're going to buy a $500 motherboard, invest more in cooling than an h100i.
> 
> If it yields no performance increase in high end wc or up (unlikely with better quality components), it is still the best motherboard.


4.4 - 4.5 GHz is fully stable on my H100i and I'll stick to that, it's enough for me. I'm actually a bit bored of overclocking these days, so might run my 4960X at stock 4 GHz using XMP. Dialing in the overclock takes much time and patience and all this time I'll rather dedicate to gaming or something else..


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruzdi*
> 
> News from EKWB.com:
> 
> Nov 13, 2013
> Water block for ASUS ROG Rampage IV Black Edition in the works
> EK Water Blocks, Ljubljana based premium water cooling gear manufacturer, is preparing a a new line of water blocks for the latest ASUS Republic of Gamers Rampage IV Black Edition X79 LGA-2011 motherboard.
> EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE will be a complete water cooling solution for ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition motherboard consisting of two separate water blocks. These water blocks will directly cools Intel X79 Express southbridge (PCH) chip and power regulation (VRM / MOSFETs) module. The product itself will be available in both Original- as well as Clean CSQ design and will blend perfectly with the stylish look of this new ASUS motherboard.
> *The product is already in development and will be available for purchase through EK Webshop and Partner Reseller Network in mid December 2013.*


Niiiiiice +1


----------



## binormalkilla

I don't know why EK couldn't get a hold if the mechanical drawings if the board in order to have a design out by release day. Great news nonetheless.


----------



## kpoeticg

Lol, EK's pretty much held responsible for making a block for every decent board & GPU that gets released. I'm pretty sure they had plenty on their plate without working on a block they don't even have a board for yet


----------



## pauly94

Will a motherboard waterblock help in achieving higher clocks on this? or is it just for the looks?


----------



## kpoeticg

It can help in extreme overclocking, but it's mostly just for aesthetics


----------



## chimaychanga

Hey RIVBE campers

I need your advice on ram for this board.
I'm currently looking at these sets of Corsair Vengeance Pro 32GB 2400mhz
http://www.corsair.com/us/vengeance-pro-series-32gb-4-x-8gb-ddr3-dram-2400mhz-c9-memory-kit-cmy32gx3m4a2400c10r.html

Was actually planning for the Corsair Dominator GT 16GB 2133mhz in combination with a pair of EK-Ram Monarch x4 water blocks.

But id like a bit more frequency.. so is the Vengeance a good choice ?
I know the EK water blocks aren't compatible with the Vengeance but ill be replacing the heatsinks with the EK-Ram Dominator modules.

What do you guys think ?


----------



## 113802

I swear reviewers are only bumping multiplier + voltage + bclk to over clock.

After following this guide I hit 5Ghz on my 3770k with 1.45v

http://rog.asus.com/194232013/overclocking/overclocking-guide-4-7ghz-core-i7-3770k-on-the-maximus-v-formula/

Can't wait to explore the options and I assure you I will hit at least 4.8Ghz with 1.45v or less with my 4930k

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


----------



## eduncan911

Got a problem guys with my RIVBE plans... I got a PreOrder in with newEgg within the first 12 hours. So I am very close to the first batches being shipped.







That's the good news..

The bad news is I just picked up two Titans here to replace my 780 Classifieds, thinking I could sell the Classys for a nice chunk. Well, NewEgg has dropped prices, yet again, down to the $550 range. And with the game bundle and other discount, it's getting really hard to sell the classys. Getting very low ball offers, that I can't take for these beasts (both overclock memory to 7,800 with 1.7V, easy).

With that said, where I thought I was going to be out $400 for the difference - it's now looking to be $600 or more.

So, I am thinking of cancelling my pre-order







And going with an Open Box Rampage IV Formula instead from NewEgg.

Here's what I need out of a motherboard below. I've been through about 6 motherboards in the last two months, and I have had my hands on a RIVF and RIVE that i assembled for other customers and they were flawless. Except, i didn't get to test the RIVF too much:

Solid overclocks on all 6 cores. The RIVE is perfect for this, allowing me to set two cores to like 47, two more to 46 and the last two to 45. Can the RIVF do this?
Ability to actually push the CPU just like I can the RIVE. Can the RIVF match the overclocking of the RIVE? Say, to 4.9 under 1.55V or something? Purely for benches and scoreboarding. LOL
Bclk strapping (setting 160/180 or even 200 BCLK and scaling memory accordingly)
SpeedFan support of the CPU fan. Very long story, but basically I have built a custom TEC waterchiller using the 730X' H2C system and ESA master control board. It all hinders off of the motherboard's ability to control the PWM for the CPU Fan. The RIVE actually pissed me off with this, as it won't go lower than 20% - so with the RIVE, I have to use SpeedFan to get around the RIVE's limitations. Does the Formula support SpeedFan?
And I really love the black color scheme. It was a serious decision maker in even going with the RIVBE with my brushed aliminum chassis, polished panel, and braided hoses for the water tubing. The red-n-black schema is, well, kind of out dated.

Memory overclocking isn't a big thing for me. I got Titans and CPUs to play with.

If anyone needs to know, 4930k, 2x Titans, AX1200, dedicate fans over the VRM heatsink, etc.

If someone wants my spot for the RIVBE, send me a PM and we can work something out - if I go with the Formula.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> It seems that the RIVBE doesn't change anything in overclocks but I didn't expect it to do it either. TTL got his 4960X to 4.75 GHz at 1.46 V, which is ridiculous voltage to run and still wasn't stable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Don't jump to conclusions based on a single test. He said he was still playing around with the settings, the current capability might make a difference in stability. Bios revisions will most likely improve stability. And the biggest factor is that he was using a closed loop cooler. Put it on a high end wc loop or sub zero and lets see how it runs.


Well it's the same transition as was from 65 nm to 45 nm yet again. When overclockers reported high temperatures and lukewarm heatsinks, people claimed they must have bad contact or something wrong with theirs skills. Well, the reality was some people are unable to accept that situation has changed, and are using blindly behavior they used for previous CPUs.

Yup it transitioned from 32 nm bulk to 22 nm FinFets, thus voltage decreased (likely) and max heat dropped as well. The overclocking theory says Intel would need to keep heat low to stay within engineering limits, and it's uneconomical to bundle too large heatsinks with CPU. Which means an overclocker could get massive heatsink, or water cooling, and be still withing engineering limits.

Of course, higher chip densities means: lower max voltage, and lower heat. Because of lower heat, Intel can set them closer to the construction limit and because of lower max voltage, it's much harder to do anything about it. (Which spells pretty bad news for Broadwell.) HW-E seems to be at 4.2-4.6 GHz depends on chip, thought that welding might help immensely with overclocking. Still it will be only at speeds of delided 4770K with liquid pro.

RIVE managed to show max overclock of IVY-E, and RIV BE will not be able to change this. It's true there are some improvements like better RAM traces, or better chokes, but these improvements would be more useful for 8-core CPU, which Intel in its infinite wisdom didn't release for Ivy-E boards. Thus there are improvements in RAM but these who are thinking about some large improvement in CPU speeds are mistaken.

Well I'd get quality board that would last for ages, and I'd stay at air cooling for a while, because it's bit useless to use water cooling on Ivy-E and I prefer PC which is more silent than a mouse click when it runs prime and Furmark. People who are getting it to replace RIVE... Well RAM overclock should be better, and it's a nice new board thus it helps with upgrade craving.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> RIVE managed to show max overclock of IVY-E, and RIV BE will not be able to change this. It's true there are some improvements like better RAM traces, or better chokes, but these improvements would be more useful for 8-core CPU, which Intel in its infinite wisdom didn't release for Ivy-E boards. Thus there are improvements in RAM but these who are thinking about some large improvement in CPU speeds are mistaken.


From my understanding of whats been said in numerous threads, most gamers wouldn't ever see the benefit of the 8 core, as well as many applications, etc, unless you're in the editing, though I for one would love to have one just to have it.
Quote:


> Well I'd get quality board that would last for ages, and I'd stay at air cooling for a while, *because it's bit useless to use water cooling on Ivy-E and I prefer PC which is more silent than a mouse click when it runs prime and Furmark.* People who are getting it to replace RIVE... Well RAM overclock should be better, and it's a nice new board thus it helps with upgrade craving.


Wouldn't WC then be a more silent solution than having your GPU fans w/e else you're using blasting off? I've yet to set up my rig but part of the reason I'm switching is due to the amount of silence I hear it brings to the PC.


----------



## JimmyWild

Anyone have any updates from NCIX yet? I haven't gotten any updates on my order and their site still says the 12th. I mean, we have to assume that they're not getting them till next week at the earliest, but would be nice just to have someone give us an actual date.

My 900D arrived yesterday and my pumps/rads/res show up on Monday. I'm gonna be itching to build then. Well even more than I am now.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It can help in extreme overclocking, but it's mostly just for aesthetics


What would be considered extreme overclocking ?

Can I get away with running 5ghz daily without a full mobo block ?


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Wouldn't WC then be a more silent solution than having your GPU fans w/e else you're using blasting off? I've yet to set up my rig but part of the reason I'm switching is due to the amount of silence I hear it brings to the PC.


It can be much quieter depending on radiator(s) total surface area and fin density (thick low-FPI radiators are awesome) of each radiator while running specific fans and pump(s) at lower RPMs. My system can be pretty silent at lower fan/pump RPMs and the only thing I hear are four hard drives and-or optical drive being utilized on occasion.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Anyone have any updates from NCIX yet? I haven't gotten any updates on my order and their site still says the 12th. I mean, we have to assume that they're not getting them till next week at the earliest, but would be nice just to have someone give us an actual date.
> 
> My 900D arrived yesterday and my pumps/rads/res show up on Monday. I'm gonna be itching to build then. Well even more than I am now.


NCIX officially stated they don't know anymore due to the amount of negative feedback they're getting for their "bait and hook" deal.

The responses are now closed for discussion with them, as they will respond w/ "We'll ship it when we get it" Vs " we'll get it @ this time"

They claimed to have been going to lunch w/ Asus employees lately, though when questioned about if they visited from the UK for this, there was no answer and they switched to "We're not at liberty to discuss this"









I'd be more into what NewEgg is stating as they've been pretty solid on it since Nov 1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> It can be much quieter depending on radiator(s) total surface area and fin density (thick low-FPI radiators are awesome) of each radiator while running specific fans and pump(s) at lower RPMs. My system can be pretty silent at lower fan/pump RPMs and the only thing I hear are four hard drives and-or optical drive being utilized on occasion.


Nice, I'm grabbing the SR-1 Black ice 480 rads I believe. They seem to be one of the highest recommended.

I'd still love to see your case


----------



## DBaer

Just a note on the Pic of my car, sorry for the double pic, it was a screw up on my part.
Why no AMG? the same reason I did not get two Titans, I did not need it for the mission.
The point is I wanted to show my License plate with the parts that came in, that was my intent.


----------



## chimaychanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chimaychanga*
> 
> Hey RIVBE campers
> 
> I need your advice on ram for this board.
> I'm currently looking at these sets of Corsair Vengeance Pro 32GB 2400mhz
> http://www.corsair.com/us/vengeance-pro-series-32gb-4-x-8gb-ddr3-dram-2400mhz-c9-memory-kit-cmy32gx3m4a2400c10r.html
> 
> Was actually planning for the Corsair Dominator GT 16GB 2133mhz in combination with a pair of EK-Ram Monarch x4 water blocks.
> 
> But id like a bit more frequency.. so is the Vengeance a good choice ?
> I know the EK water blocks aren't compatible with the Vengeance but ill be replacing the heatsinks with the EK-Ram Dominator modules.
> 
> What do you guys think ?


any advice would be appreciated


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chimaychanga*
> 
> any advice would be appreciated


Dunno, for about 150$ less you could grab these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231590

Reviews/site stated you can set them @ 9-11-11-28 w/o need of adjusting voltage. That + G.Skills supposedly overclock well.

Use your phone to buy it you'll get 10% off + other coupons going around atm. So would come out to about 290$ if not cheaper for the 32gb pack.

Same one I grabbed.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> NCIX officially stated they don't know anymore due to the amount of negative feedback they're getting for their "bait and hook" deal.
> 
> The responses are now closed for discussion with them, as they will respond w/ "We'll ship it when we get it" Vs " we'll get it @ this time"
> 
> They claimed to have been going to lunch w/ Asus employees lately, though when questioned about if they visited from the UK for this, there was no answer and they switched to "We're not at liberty to discuss this"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be more into what NewEgg is stating as they've been pretty solid on it since Nov 1st


Hmmm, ok, thank you. I sent them an inquiry in their ticketing system, we'll see what they say.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> What would be considered extreme overclocking ?
> 
> Can I get away with running 5ghz daily without a full mobo block ?


Not needed for extreme or ln2. Shamino uses hus boards with no vrm sinks. When I run my cpu on air or h2o, I put a delta over the vrm area since it doesnt have the heatsink installed


----------



## kpoeticg

The board hasn't been released yet and you didn't say if you were goin with IB-E or SB-E








I don't know of any ram compatibility issues with this board yet. I doubt there will be any with IB-E


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Hmmm, ok, thank you. I sent them an inquiry in their ticketing system, we'll see what they say.


I can quote the email directly, they're basing their release dates off of what users say on the Asus forums and NOT by what Asus dictates directly to its resellers. Why this is idk, but each time they point the blame @ users on the Asus forums saying "well they said.. so blame them"


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah i think that was established weeks ago








Trolling the ROG Forums is a pretty unique way of "Speaking To Our Suppliers" LOL


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I can quote the email directly, they're basing their release dates off of what users say on the Asus forums and NOT by what Asus dictates directly to its resellers. Why this is idk, but each time they point the blame @ users on the Asus forums saying "well they said.. so blame them"


I remember reading that part about them getting info from the forums but I thought we were past that now. Apparently not lol. This is my first order from NCIX, they're not really making me want to use them again. Only reason I did was that they had pre-orders up before Newegg did. Then once they took my money right away, instead of on shipment like normal, I felt stuck. Not a pleasant process so far. Oh well, I just want my mobo so I can get my temp rig built and running while I work on the 900D build.


----------



## chimaychanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Dunno, for about 150$ less you could grab these
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231590
> 
> Reviews/site stated you can set them @ 9-11-11-28 w/o need of adjusting voltage. That + G.Skills supposedly overclock well.
> 
> Use your phone to buy it you'll get 10% off + other coupons going around atm. So would come out to about 290$ if not cheaper for the 32gb pack.
> 
> Same one I grabbed.


I don't have any experience with G Skill.. Ive always been very happy with my previous Corsair Dominator GTs. Was just thinking I should stay with Corsair

and im actually situated in EU so newegg wont do me any any good


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah i think that was established weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trolling the ROG Forums is a pretty unique way of "Speaking To Our Suppliers" LOL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> I remember reading that part about them getting info from the forums but I thought we were past that now. Apparently not lol. This is my first order from NCIX, they're not really making me want to use them again. Only reason I did was that they had pre-orders up before Newegg did. Then once they took my money right away, instead of on shipment like normal, I felt stuck. Not a pleasant process so far. Oh well, I just want my mobo so I can get my temp rig built and running while I work on the 900D build.


Yeah I won't be using NCIX ever again after this, the management gets pretty snotty after a bit, you're not allowed to be concerned, it only pisses them off it seems









What's funnier is 2 days ago , they kept asking me to provide a link to the "said forum" that was complaining about their service, so that they could perform "emergency damage control" and after sending them a link, they've done nothing lol. Though apparently they're monitoring for us to state a release date so they can update their site


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Though apparently they're monitoring for us to state a release date so they can update their site


Well hell, it's available now then! Ship it!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Well hell, it's available now then! Ship it!


Lol IKR?









Also should I be worried? It states my titan arrives today but.. I'm in AZ....which is where I instructed it to be shipped too and verified it... so yeah..


----------



## Arm3nian

Lol fail. That's as bad as UPS train derailment.


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Well hell, it's available now then! Ship it!


(I love it)


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Well hell, it's available now then! Ship it!


























"Site Update: We just spoke to our supplier who says it's available now and about to ship"


Spoiler: PROOF!!!














Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Lol IKR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also should I be worried? It states my titan arrives today but.. I'm in AZ....which is where I instructed it to be shipped too and verified it... so yeah..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well it depends if you would prefer that your Titans be delivered to YOU
If you do, it would def be worth giving UPS a call and letting them know they're about to give away you graphics cards


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Lol fail. That's as bad as UPS train derailment.


after a 93 minute hold, I was able to get ahold of someone and verified its an issue w/ USPS, they don't know what I should do, and told me basically good luck and just go to my local post office ask for a claim form, fill it out, then mail it....heh

The guy on the phone sounded like he really hated his job..lol


----------



## kpoeticg

Awwww man. I just noticed the $50 insurance










If it's still "Out For Delivery" they should be able to have it rerouted to the proper location. That don't make no sense


----------



## Arm3nian

I wrote the incorrect zip code once when shipping something on ebay, but usps took it to the right place after a few days. It should be fine if they at least got the address correct.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Awwww man. I just noticed the $50 insurance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's still "Out For Delivery" they should be able to have it rerouted to the proper location. That don't make no sense


got the local post office on the line, long story short

(gotta love the NY accent lol)
Quote:


> It's out for delivery but obviously it will come back since that address don't exist here, you'll get it when you get it, and we don't do no refunds, just because it says 1-2 days don't mean there's a guarantee, so good luck with your shipment nuttin I can do for yaz, just make sure you verify your shippin address properly next time.


@ that point I blew up on him (since we clearly investigated it was a USPS error and not an address error ) to the point he screamed profanity back and slammed the phone







-feels somewhat batter now that the stress has been partially xferred-

So according to him Priority = 1-2 weeks, if the post office gets it right the 5th time.


----------



## kpoeticg

As long as his address doesn't exist in Rego Park, New York









Lol, u musta been typing that when i was typing. Nice. At least you're safe from it getting misdelivered.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> As long as his address doesn't exist in Rego Park, New York


Just let the package FIND it's way... believe in the heart of the box!


----------



## kpoeticg

/me agrees with letting the package find its way to the box


----------



## skupples

http://www.ekwb.com/news/415/19/Water-block-for-ASUS-ROG-Rampage-IV-Black-Edition-in-the-works/

block available by mid december... So, block should be out before we get the board!

btw, anyone have any issues getting sub updates on gmail?


----------



## kpoeticg

I've heard of that happening b4. I just use my subscription page tho. Too many subscriptions to use my email box


----------



## LunaP

I'm seeing it as an intermittent issue w/ the site vs the emailing system, possible high load. Sometimes I have to manually refresh the sub section to get the actual updates. Process could be taking up high CPU atm


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> btw, anyone have any issues getting sub updates on gmail?


I had to disable them as they wouldn't go in the forum section of my inbox and kept appearing in my primary section.


----------



## DBaer

I am not getting notices of new posts either starting last night. I also am just going to my subscription list a few times a day.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> I am not getting notices of new posts either starting last night. I also am just going to my subscription list a few times a day.


Same, as of like 9PM EST last night.


----------



## chimaychanga

please state the ram you guys will use with the this board..


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm most likely gonna go with some G.Skill Trident-X's. Either a 4x8GB kit or 8x8GB kit. Haven't started looking into ram yet really. I'd like to get something with Samsung Memory in it though. Not sure if the Trident's do


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I'm most likely gonna go with some G.Skill Trident-X's. Either a 4x8GB kit or 8x8GB kit. Haven't started looking into ram yet really. I'd like to get something with Samsung Memory in it though. Not sure if the Trident's do


^^ These just the 32gb pack x2 @ 2400


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chimaychanga*
> 
> please state the ram you guys will use with the this board..


4x8 2400mhz trident X. From what I understand most of these trident kits are sammy. No way to know for sure w/o ripping off the heatsinks, unless some one knows of a tool.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chimaychanga*
> 
> please state the ram you guys will use with the this board..


To start I will use my current Vengeance 1600 MHz kit.

Planning on some 2400mhz either Vengeance Pros or G.Skill Snipers with EK blocks or Dominator platinums without blocks. Plats will probably look the best and match my black / Gray theme while costing less than the other options.


----------



## chimaychanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> To start I will use my current Vengeance 1600 MHz kit.
> 
> Planning on some 2400mhz either Vengeance Pros or G.Skill Snipers with EK blocks or Dominator platinums without blocks. Plats will probably look the best and match my black / Gray theme while costing less than the other options.


im in the same boat as you.. im also going for the EK monarchs. It seems like these G Skill rams can easily have their heat sinks removed








http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/gskill_trident_x/
and the sandwiched with the EK Dominator modules


----------



## degenn

I'll be using my Crucial Ballistix Elite DDR3 1866 CL8 (4x4GB for 16GB).

That's if it works in the RIVBE....









Nice black heatsinks too so they match the dark theme nicely.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chimaychanga*
> 
> im in the same boat as you.. im also going for the EK monarchs. It seems like these G Skill rams can easily have their heat sinks removed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/gskill_trident_x/


Nice, if I end up going that route, I will most likely go with copper or acrylic tubing. Since the space will be really tight for my current 3/4 tube. I gotta think about it some more.


----------



## chimaychanga

and lifetime warranty


----------



## Arm3nian

Theres no real way to remove the actual heatspreader from the trident. You can easily remove the red fine, but the thermal pad that is touching the memory modules is really strong tape. You can remove it by damaging the headspreader but half the time the memory modules stick onto the tape rather than ram itself. You technically can do it, but it is risky, and you will most likely destroy the stick.

The best way to wc the trident x is just unscrew the red fine and use the ek monarch x4 or x6 ram block.


----------



## chimaychanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Theres no real way to remove the actual heatspreader from the trident. You can easily remove the red fine, but the thermal pad that is touching the memory modules is really strong tape. You can remove it by damaging the headspreader but half the time the memory modules stick onto the tape rather than ram itself. You technically can do it, but it is risky, and you will most likely destroy the stick.
> 
> The best way to wc the trident x is just unscrew the red fine and use the ek monarch x4 or x6 ram block.


Theres no mounting holes to attach the monarchs.. why wouldnt it be possible to heat em up and pry of the heat sinks ?

Have you tried doing it ?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chimaychanga*
> 
> Theres no mounting holes to attach the monarchs.. why wouldnt it be possible to heat em up and pry of the heat sinks ?
> 
> Have you tried doing it ?


I haven't tried heating them, but I've tried just using pliers. The memory modules are attached to the ram stick very weakly, the tape is stronger.


----------



## chimaychanga

http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=12018


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chimaychanga*
> 
> http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=12018


At least explain what you link.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chimaychanga*
> 
> http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=12018


lol, 2nd page, shows the modules coming off with the sync. I guess they are "supposed" to come off easy, but has poor QA in that regard.


----------



## Arm3nian

"Even when prying with a tool, it would be extremely difficult to detach the chips or to remove the heatsink with the chips."

That alone proves the rep has no idea what he's talking about. I have 4 sticks that don't work so I've tried it on mostly all of them, it doesn't come off with ease.

"environmental factors that the module was stored in"

LOL


----------



## chimaychanga

**** that.. gonna check if the corsair vengeance are easier to deal with

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18348208

this looks more promising


----------



## coolhandluke41

*Snip


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chimaychanga*
> 
> **** that.. gonna check if the corsair vengeance are easier to deal with
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18348208
> 
> this looks more promising


Reason why I might do Vengeance Pro. Or save some money and go with Platinums


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

TTL says the Black Edition gets you the same CPU Clock speeds of the RIVE, but with 2400 MHz. On the memory. :-/


----------



## chimaychanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Reason why I might do Vengeance Pro. Or save some money and go with Platinums


platinums are really expensive.. EK told me that the heat sinks are really hard to get off and didn't recommend them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> TTL says the Black Edition gets you the same CPU Clock speeds of the RIVE, but with 2400 MHz. On the memory. :-/


that's probably just because of the "immature" bios.. they'll fix that eventually


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> TTL says the Black Edition gets you the same CPU Clock speeds of the RIVE, but with 2400 MHz. On the memory. :-/


I didn't really get his ram speed part. He was using ram rated for 2400 and blamed the cpu imc for not going to 2600+.

Also, vengeance sticks use cheap ic's.. Dominator plat and trident x use the quality ones and samsung modules. Plat imo is overpriced compared to the trident x. The 16gb 2400 @9cas plat costs $600, while the same exact spec trident x costs $209. Price aside, it is the best alongside trident x.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chimaychanga*
> 
> please state the ram you guys will use with the this board..


I'm going to use a 4x8 32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum kit. 1866


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chimaychanga*
> 
> platinums are really expensive.. EK told me that the heat sinks are really hard to get off and didn't recommend them
> that's probably just because of the "immature" bios.. they'll fix that eventually


If I get platinums I will use the stock heat sinks. I will only use the EK monarchs on those horrific G.Skill snipers. Lol

I will definitely not buy Platinums for water cooling. Te reason I'm considering them is because of aesthetics.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I didn't really get his ram speed part. He was using ram rated for 2400 and blamed the cpu imc for not going to 2600+.
> 
> Also, vengeance sticks use cheap ic's.. Dominator plat and trident x use the quality ones and samsung modules. Plat imo is overpriced compared to the trident x. The 16gb 2400 @9cas plat costs $600, while the same exact spec trident x costs $209. Price aside, it is the best alongside trident x.


Really?

On Corsairs website, the 8gb (4gb x 2) is 175. Two kits will run me roughly 350 plus shipping for a total of 16GB (4x4) 2400mhz.

http://www.corsair.com/us/memory-by-product-family/dominator-platinum-ddr3-memory/dominator-platinum-series-8gb-2-x-4gb-ddr3-dram-2400mhz-c10-memory-kit-cmd8gx3m2a2400c10.html

Again, if I get these wont swap the heat sinks. If I get anything else, I will slap some EK monarchs on them, which will cost more than just plain Platinums.


----------



## chimaychanga

I have already settled with WCing the rams with monarchs.. in fact i already ordered them.

I just gotta figure out which rams wont give me any hassle.

Maybe ill just go with the dominator GTs after all









I just dont get why they are only 2133mhz max and 4x4


----------



## theultimaterage

Aye what's good y'all? I've been monitoring this thread for at least the last 2 weeks now, lurking in the shadows while you guys have unknowingly been keeping me up to date with all the info pertaining to this motherboard. At this point I feel like I know you guys well, from the bs we've been constantly fed from NCIX & ASUS to them bannin' my man Skupples from that ASUS forum for frivolous reasons. They were bogus af bro lol. Anyways, I'm a musician and a gamer puttin' together my own little beast machine. I have most of my parts except a couple things such as the motherboard. I put in my pre-order on NewEgg a couple days after you guys first announced it on here. I've been patiently waitin' like the rest of you for this awesome motherboard and I CAN'T STAND IT!!!

Here's a look at my setup as it currently stands:

- White NZXT Phantom Case
- Corsair H60 Water Supply
- 1275 W. Thermaltake Power Supply
- ASUS GTX 770 GPU (I'm mad as hell I bought this for $420 + Warranty & Free copy of Batman, and then Newegg goes and drops the price significantly only 3 mths later to $350 + THREE free games; ***?!)
- Intel 4930K Processor
- Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB SSD
-Tt eSPORTS Level 10M Gaming Mouse (Black)
- Corsair Vengeance K70 Mechanical Keyboard (Silver)
- KRK Rokit 5 Studio Monitors
- Cyberpower CP1500PFCLCD Sinewave UPS

*At this point, all I need now (I think) is the memory and I want a new monitor setup. I was thinkin' about gettin' some G. Skill 4x8 2666's and a 24/27in. monitor wit' 3D capabilities. I just wanted some feedback from you guys as to whether or not this was a good idea and if there were other, if any, better alternatives, in addition to any further advice you guys may have. Thanks for you guys' input in advance and I'm sorry for typin' so much lol.*

As a sidenote, it's been a while since I last built a comp (early 2000s). I had no idea that overclocking and watercooling were such big things until recently. I'm interested in gettin' into those but as a somewhat noob I'm a little overwhelmed with those things. I know there are tutorials on youtube and whatnot but idk. Maybe one of these days I'll experiment with it but for now I just wanna game and make some awesome hip-hop tunes hahaha


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chimaychanga*
> 
> I have already settled with WCing the rams with monarchs.. in fact i already ordered them.
> 
> I just gotta figure out which rams wont give me any hassle.
> 
> Maybe ill just go with the dominator GTs after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just dont get why they are only 2133mhz max and 4x4


I'm running 1600 just fine at the moment. 2133 should hold up just fine


----------



## chimaychanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I'm running 1600 just fine at the moment. 2133 should hold up just fine


that was what i was thinking too.. and you could OC them as well


----------



## Mikecdm

even the p9x79 pro could do 2600 on the memories by simply setting xmp. It could be tuned better, but this was quick and easy xmp just to show that it works. I think I've already mentioned that the black edition is better at memory clocking, but no screens.


----------



## chimaychanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> even the p9x79 pro could do 2600 on the memories by simply setting xmp. It could be tuned better, but this was quick and easy xmp just to show that it works. I think I've already mentioned that the black edition is better at memory clocking, but no screens.


are they this model (CMT16GX3M4X2133C9) ??


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Really?
> 
> On Corsairs website, the 8gb (4gb x 2) is 175. Two kits will run me roughly 350 plus shipping for a total of 16GB (4x4) 2400mhz.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/us/memory-by-product-family/dominator-platinum-ddr3-memory/dominator-platinum-series-8gb-2-x-4gb-ddr3-dram-2400mhz-c10-memory-kit-cmd8gx3m2a2400c10.html
> 
> Again, if I get these wont swap the heat sinks. If I get anything else, I will slap some EK monarchs on them, which will cost more than just plain Platinums.


Putting 2 different kits together isn't really recommended, they aren't guaranteed to work with each other at their rated clocks, it's the reason why kits exists. Anyway, the ones you linked are the 10 cas version, there is a better version that is 2400mhz also but 9 cas latency: http://www.corsair.com/us/memory-by-product-family/dominator-platinum-ddr3-memory/dominator-platinum-with-corsair-link-connector-1-65v-16-gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmd16gx3m4a2400c9.html

That one is $500. This trident x kit is the same exact thing but $209. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231639

Aesthetic wise the plat are obviously better looking, although I will say the trident x with the red fin and the stickers removed look very nice and stealthy, it's all black. Watercooled ram would look better than the plat but I don't think any of these high end kits are even meant to be watercooled. You're most likely going to break your trident x or plats trying to take that heatspreader off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> even the p9x79 pro could do 2600 on the memories by simply setting xmp. It could be tuned better, but this was quick and easy xmp just to show that it works. I think I've already mentioned that the black edition is better at memory clocking, but no screens.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


TTL didn't say the board couldn't do 2400+, he said his 4960x couldn't do it, but it made no sense to me because he was running ram rated for 2400...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Putting 2 different kits together isn't really recommended, they aren't guaranteed to work with each other at their rated clocks, it's the reason why kits exists. Anyway, the ones you linked are the 10 cas version, there is a b*etter version that is 2400mhz also but 9 cas latency*: http://www.corsair.com/us/memory-by-product-family/dominator-platinum-ddr3-memory/dominator-platinum-with-corsair-link-connector-1-65v-16-gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmd16gx3m4a2400c9.html
> 
> That one is $500. This trident x kit is the same exact thing but $209. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231639
> 
> Aesthetic wise the plat are obviously better looking, although I will say the trident x with the red fin and the stickers removed look very nice and stealthy, it's all black. Watercooled ram would look better than the plat but I don't think any of these high end kits are even meant to be watercooled. You're most likely going to break your trident x or plats trying to take that heatspreader off.
> TTL didn't say the board couldn't do 2400+, he said his 4960x couldn't do it, but it made no sense to me because he was running ram rated for 2400...


That is very true, some kits won't work with each other.

Also, based on what TTL on his 4960X review, is that I opted for the faster ram with loose timings. Apparently these new IV-E chips like the speed, rather than timings. But hey That 500 KIT is still gonna end up cheaper for me, than some vengeance Pros + Blocks, while still looking sexy. I gotta find me a 4x4 16GB kit, I'm good with anything 1600 and up, but to justify the high cost of this board, I also wanna push the memory to its limits(epeen).


----------



## skupples

Meh, my two 8x2 kits seem to be getting along on my 3570k, I hope it transfers over.

Unless you are an extreme benchmarker, ram speeds above 2133 are going to mean LITTLE in real performance gains. Specially when it comes to gaming. IE: don't waste the money. Put it some where else first.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Meh, my two 8x2 kits seem to be getting along on my 3570k, I hope it transfers over.
> 
> Unless you are an extreme benchmarker, ram speeds above 2133 are going to mean LITTLE in real performance gains. Specially when it comes to gaming. IE: don't waste the money. Put it some where else first.


I agree. Anything over 1600 you will probably need a benchmark that gives you a score to actually see a difference.


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> I'm going to use a 4x8 32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum kit. 1866


That is what I am leaning to using also.


----------



## skupples

I'll probably end up having to reduce my speeds with the SB-E, but that means I will likely be able to really tighten the timings. (which is something I will have to educate my self on)


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I agree. Anything over 1600 you will probably need a benchmark that gives you a score to actually see a difference.


Yet people want a $500 board that probably won't overclock their chip any more than a $300 board and would need benchmarks to notice the difference.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> That is very true, some kits won't work with each other.
> 
> Also, based on what TTL on his 4960X review, is that I opted for the faster ram with loose timings. Apparently these new IV-E chips like the speed, rather than timings. But hey That 500 KIT is still gonna end up cheaper for me, than some vengeance Pros + Blocks, while still looking sexy. I gotta find me a 4x4 16GB kit, I'm good with anything 1600 and up, but to justify the high cost of this board, I also wanna push the memory to its limits(epeen).


Intel has liked memory frequency over timings for quite a while now. The feature that I like about the 2400 @9cas over the 2400 @10cas is that you can just put the 9 to 10 and run 2600+, this is the benefit of the good ic's and will actually save you money compared to just buying a kit rated at 2666.

Looking at the vengeance pro, they are quite expensive. I'd rather go plat over vengeance and water tbh, just for the raw quality differences.
Quote:


> Yet people want a $500 board that probably won't overclock their chip any more than a $300 board and would need benchmarks to notice the difference.


The original RIVE has been proven to allow for higher clocks than anything else. You don't need ln2 to see the differences. A high end water system and a chip that isn't a dud would be worth the extra investment in the board. This board also isn't even that much more expensive than the original rive. Comes with a $60 game, not that I care for it. Black bios, and overall aesthetics is worth it for me.


----------



## Mikecdm

If you buy a decent kit with samsung ic's, there is no need for water. You can get the 2600 c10 trident X kit for $300. I have 2 kits of those and have ran them cas9 2800 with 2v on air with haswell. Even on Ln2 they don't clock much higher and water isn't going to do much if anything. Maybe it'll look better, but thats it.

Corsair makes both Vengeance pro and platinum kits with samsung IC. Some of the 2400c9 kits can also be samsung. A bunch of kits are hynix though and the high binned 2800+ kits are all hynix and perform poorly.


----------



## Arm3nian

You don't need water for any kit really. It's just for looks. You'll probably run into the limits of the ram's ic's or fry your cpu's imc before you actually need anything more than stock cooling.


----------



## theultimaterage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> You don't need water for any kit really. It's just for looks. You'll probably run into the limits of the ram's ic's or fry your cpu's imc before you actually need anything more than stock cooling.


Oh okay so wc isn't something that really affects performance then? While they mos. def. look cool af, I thought that it was more efficient at keeping things low temp. for better performance.......


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theultimaterage*
> 
> Oh okay so wc isn't something that really affects performance then? While they mos. def. look cool af, I thought that it was more efficient at keeping things low temp. for better performance.......


Well for ram yeah. Better cooling will always yield better performance on cpu's or gpu's. As long as you have decent airflow over your ram you're fine. Same goes for motherboard chipset/mofset cooling, especially with a board like this with big heatsinks and a large area for heat dissipation.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> The original RIVE has been proven to allow for higher clocks than anything else. You don't need ln2 to see the differences. A high end water system and a chip that isn't a dud would be worth the extra investment in the board. This board also isn't even that much more expensive than the original rive. Comes with a $60 game, not that I care for it. Black bios, and overall aesthetics is worth it for me.


From what I've been told, the Xpower Ii clocks IVy-e chips better than the original RIVE. However, I meant that the RIVBE won't clock a chip much better if at all, than say a P9X79 deluxe or pro model. I've tried a custom loop on both the P9X79 Pro and the RIVBE, guess what, the chip runs 4.75ghz on both boards. Granted my chip isn't very good, but the RIVBE didn't squeeze any more out of it.

I agree that the board looks good and I'd rather buy it over the RIVE. The gold boards aren't aesthetically pleasing either. The options are slim for a good and nice x79 board and this one fits the bill.


----------



## theultimaterage

@Arm3nian Ahhh, I see. Okay, well, as I stated earlier I was thinkin' about gettin' some G. Skill Trident X 4x8 2666's. Is that a solid set for memory or is that overdoin' it? What do you think?


----------



## skupples

I use to have a joke in my sig "The first thing I think when I look @ your system is that you need to water block your ram" for a reason. It's 99% aesthetics for 99% of the people who do it. I know this is OCN & all, but unless you are looking to push your stuff to Jupiter & back it's likely a total waste of money to A.) buy super high end extreme 500$ a kit ram. B.) water cool said ram. IF the money falls from the sky then no reason not to. If money is even @ all tight, spend it some where else first.

for that matter, i'm hoping EK will sell the VRM & chipset blocks separately.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Yet people want a $500 board that probably won't overclock their chip any more than a $300 board and would need benchmarks to notice the difference.


Yeah, but the 500 dollar board offers many more upgrades to my current Gigabyte board, than a 500 Ram kit would to my vengeance kit. Besides, the difference between4.8 and 4.3 on a RIVE will probably be noticeable on some games, not to mention the voltage requirements will probably be the same. My X79 Board, is really bad for Overclocking.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> From what I've been told, the Xpower Ii clocks IVy-e chips better than the original RIVE. However, I meant that the RIVBE won't clock a chip much better if at all, than say a P9X79 deluxe or pro model. I've tried a custom loop on both the P9X79 Pro and the RIVBE, guess what, the chip runs 4.75ghz on both boards. Granted my chip isn't very good, but the RIVBE didn't squeeze any more out of it.
> 
> I agree that the board looks good and I'd rather buy it over the RIVE. The gold boards aren't aesthetically pleasing either. The options are slim for a good and nice x79 board and this one fits the bill.


4.75 seems like a decent chip, what voltage do you need for it? What I want to see if the RIVBE solves the problem of extremely low clock walls, like LaBestiaHumana's 4.3.

Currently, it does seem like there is no difference on water with the RIVBE. Asus has been good with bios revisions, I bet they will have some coming with a premium board like this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theultimaterage*
> 
> @Arm3nian Ahhh, I see. Okay, well, as I stated earlier I was thinkin' about gettin' some G. Skill Trident X 4x8 2666's. Is that a solid set for memory or is that overdoin' it? What do you think?


Well the more ram you run the harder the imc has to work, which might limit your chances of running 2666. Ivy-e has a better imc than sb-e, but some still struggle to run ram at higher speeds or run lots of ram at their rated speeds. The sweet spot imo is 4x4gb @2400. This way, you get quad channel and also get high clocks. After 2400, you run into diminishing returns in performance and cost. As for the amount, 16gb should be enough for anyone. If you want to run a ram disk or specifically know the programs you run can use that much ram then go for 32gb.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I've tried a custom loop on both the P9X79 Pro and the RIVBE, guess what, the chip runs 4.75ghz on both boards. Granted my chip isn't very good, but the RIVBE didn't squeeze any more out of it.


I clocked 3960X C0 ES, P9X79 Deluxe vs. RIVBE, RIVBE managed to get same 4.6 GHz OC at 0.1V less(that's 1.375 V on RIVBE, 1.475V on P9X79 Deluxe.)

However, memory OC was poor on RIVBE, no boot 2400 MHz that is possible to bench on P9X79 Deluxe. Voltages needed for IVB-E vs SNB-E are a bit different, so I suspect that's why I experienced such a large difference between the two boards in memory, the RVIBE managed better OC voltage-wise due to better VRM design, plain and simple.

At the same time, I used a CPU that never made it to retail, retail are C1 or C2, so who is to say what the end user gets? A lot is going to depend on CPU quality. Hopefully I'll have a couple of 4960X CPUs here soon to test with, as that might play out differently.

I can also add that 5 GHz (1.52 V)wasn't possible at all on P9X79 Deluxe, but on RIVBE, no problem. Only other board I tested that worked @ 5 GHz for me and my silly chip was an ASRock Fatal1ty Champion.

I guess, RIVBE is built to not be the limiting factor to OC for most users, where many other boards on X79, BIOS or VRM are the big limits. That's worth paying for, to me, since I have had very different experiences from board to board playing with X79 and CPU OC, more so than any other platform since 775 and different chipsets for the same socket.


----------



## Arm3nian

Interesting info. For your future tests, grab some 4930k's aswell and see if the X are actually binned higher this time around


----------



## theultimaterage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Well the more ram you run the harder the imc has to work, which might limit your chances of running 2666. Ivy-e has a better imc than sb-e, but some still struggle to run ram at higher speeds or run lots of ram at their rated speeds. The sweet spot imo is 4x4gb @2400. This way, you get quad channel and also get high clocks. After 2400, you run into diminishing returns in performance and cost. As for the amount, 16gb should be enough for anyone. If you want to run a ram disk or specifically know the programs you run can use that much ram then go for 32gb.


I've seen others say that 4x4 were enough, but you explained exactly what I needed to know. Thanks yo. I'm on that 4x4 ish den.

Now, my next question which I asked earlier is that I'm also tryna upgrade my monitor setup. I currently have a lil' 19in. Acer but I'm lookin' to upgrade to a 24in. or a 27in. I'd prefer something that's 3-D capable, but is that a good idea? I know a lot of people tend to turn up their noses at 3D but I feel like if I have blu-ray playback w/ a 3D ready gpu (GTX 770), then why not put it to use? Also, I know that some of the AMD gpus can support 3 monitors or more. What about Nvidias? I see some of you guys have 2-3+ monitor setups which look cool af. What do you guys think?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Interesting info. For your future tests, grab some 4930k's aswell and see if the X are actually binned higher this time around


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!

I don't get choice of CPUs, either they get sent by Intel/AMD or their board partners, or the site I review for pays for them. I can ask Intel for 4930K, but they have to give the 4960X first. XD.


----------



## centvalny

Testing RIVBE

CPU cold

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/j8xi.png/

CPU H20

http://imgur.com/dmExYk1

Boot up freq. on air


----------



## Arm3nian

Your ram is running 3000mhz @9cas?


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Your ram is running 3000mhz @9cas?


Yes, I have a few 2666C10 dom plat kit and only 1 can scale up 3000+ air on RIVBE.

Not even my M6Impact can boot with 3000 C9 Samsung air


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Yes, I have a few 2666C10 dom plat kit and only 1 can scale up 3000+ air on RIVBE.
> 
> Not even my M6Impact can boot with 3000 C9 Samsung air


Is that on stock volts just by raising secondary timings? Great kit nonetheless.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Meh, my two 8x2 kits seem to be getting along on my 3570k, I hope it transfers over.
> 
> Unless you are an extreme benchmarker, ram speeds above 2133 are going to mean LITTLE in real performance gains. Specially when it comes to gaming. IE: don't waste the money. Put it some where else first.


Damn and I traded in my 2133 Viper kit for the 2400 Trident kit, I was swindled!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I agree. Anything over 1600 you will probably need a benchmark that gives you a score to actually see a difference.


2133 is the new 1600







especially since G.Skill hit 4400+ 1600+ was 2009-2012
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Interesting info. For your future tests, grab some 4930k's aswell and see if the X are actually binned higher this time around


I can run the test as well if I don't exchange my X back for a K + a PB278Q


----------



## centvalny

Samsung 3000 4X4GB profile in bios


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 2133 is the new 1600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially since G.Skill hit 4400+ 1600+ was 2009-2012


2133 MHz does seem the most optimal on current Intel platforms. You can go higher or lower anyway, won't matter too much for 24/7. But if you like to bench, then having this memory scaling possible with six cores is great, and that's one thing you can be sure that this board is constantly updated for...if needed. You do need IVB-E to get those clocks though, so that makes the results I got, and how the board clocked with my SB-E...rather useless.


----------



## xarot

Some crazy mem profile voltages in the BIOS...none for non-extreme overclockers?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> got the local post office on the line, long story short
> 
> (gotta love the NY accent lol)
> @ that point I blew up on him (since we clearly investigated it was a USPS error and not an address error ) to the point he screamed profanity back and slammed the phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -feels somewhat batter now that the stress has been partially xferred-
> 
> So according to him Priority = 1-2 weeks, if the post office gets it right the 5th time.


Have you ever heard the phrase 'going postal'? And he has your address?


----------



## skupples

LunaP I truly hope your titan doesn't show up in 1,000 little pieces. Pieces made from a government funded Sledge hammer...









Hey look! Another person state side with Riv:BE IT DOES EXIST!


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hey look! Another person state side with Riv:BE IT DOES EXIST!


Hey look, I gots me two of them!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Have you ever heard the phrase 'going postal'? And he has your address?


Well the seller got it right, just the post office messed up, though according to them its common and we shouldn't worry about it. Biggest part that boggled me was the "no delivery is guaranteed, so no refunds" = Overnight can take months, but oh well









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> LunaP I truly hope your titan doesn't show up in 1,000 little pieces. Pieces made from a government funded Sledge hammer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look! Another person state side with Riv:BE IT DOES EXIST!


Well if it does, Fox news would love to have the story, they'll take anything here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Hey look, I gots me two of them!
> 
> Best lock your doors and load your guns, we've got some people on here who've long since lost their patience and are fiendin for some buildin


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Hey look, I gots me two of them!


Still

no

review.


----------



## Cool Mike

Cadaveca is a reviewer.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Meh, my two 8x2 kits seem to be getting along on my 3570k, I hope it transfers over.


A 3570k would be dual channel though, not quad, so two kits should always be fine there.


----------



## centvalny

Heres http://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/luke-hill/asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-x79-motherboard-review/


----------



## owikh84

Anyone heard of R4BE having QC issues and won't be available in the market until 2014?


----------



## cadaveca

I'd say that was FUD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Still
> 
> no
> 
> review.


Blame Intel for not sending me IVB-E yet. I am expecting a couple of chips here this week, but it's Friday, and nothing has arrived. I guess I better talk to Intel.

My 3960X is called back, so I have no CPU for testing this socket right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Cadaveca is a reviewer.


Yep.

What I can say about my two boards right now is that the only difference between them is packaging. Oh, and serial numbers.







The first one doesn't have one. XD


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Blame Intel for not sending me IVB-E.


Use Sandy-E young padawan.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Use Sandy-E young padawan.


I don't have one....???

Blame Gigabyte for THAT. I must have pissed Gigabyte off, since they asked for stuff back, then disappeared. Oh well, I guess I just won't review anything Gigabyte ever again.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> I don't have one....???


Place box with MB on the floor, place vodka and glass on top of the box. Then dance Cossack dance around it singing:

I don't have CPU, I don't.

When I would have one, I'd work.
... maybe.

Occasionally use that glass of vodka when there are these three dots in the song. It would be waste to not put the board to some use.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqEtq34dSUo#t=31


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I don't have CPU, I don't.
> 
> When I would have one, I'd work.
> ... maybe.


----------



## theultimaterage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikh84*
> 
> Anyone heard of R4BE having QC issues and won't be available in the market until 2014?


Hell no! We better be gettin' it by Tuesday or it's on! lol


----------



## skupples

Wuhhh QC issues? Proof of sorce or it didn't happen.


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> I don't have one....???
> 
> Blame Gigabyte for THAT. I must have pissed Gigabyte off, since they asked for stuff back, then disappeared. Oh well, I guess I just won't review anything Gigabyte ever again.


That's a change. Everyone else here has CPUs and no MBs.


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Wuhhh QC issues? Proof of sorce or it didn't happen.


That is scary. I just went to the New Egg site and it still says due date 11/19. They are usually good about being as accurate as they can on the availability dates.


----------



## Cool Mike

I locked mine in at Newegg on 10/31/13. Overnight delivery. I better recieve it 11/19/13. No later than 11/20/13.

Newegg has a excellent relationship with Asus, so the 11/19 date should hold true.


----------



## skupples

I will bail and take the regular board if there's one more significant delay I'm done waiting I don't care I just want to game I'm not trying to break world record for the ram speeD.bI just want to socket my 3 Titans claim under water overclock everything to 5.0 and 1400 And press go.

speech to text


----------



## DBaer

An interesting thing happened an hour ago. I got a call from Fed-x saying they had a delivery that required sig, would I be there. I am not expecting anything that I know of to this address except for the R4BE. Any chance?...... Nahhh ??
(as I think of it New Egg would not ship to me Fed-x as I am only down the freeway from them, still..........  )


----------



## Cool Mike

I am with you skupples. A significant delay (>1 WEEK) and I will bail also.


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I will bail and take the regular board if there's one more significant delay I'm done waiting I don't care I just want to game I'm not trying to break world record for the ram speeD.bI just want to socket my 3 Titans claim under water overclock everything to 5.0 and 1400 And press go.
> 
> speech to text


If it isn't at least en route by the end of next week, I'm going to find myself a X79 Deluxe.


----------



## stilllogicz

On the topic of ram, do you guys think there will be any downside to filling all 8 ram slots? I was thinking of 8 x 4GB 2133Mhz ram, just for the aesthetics of having all 8 filled. I know some boards work better with only half the ram slots filled. I wouldn't be opposed to 4 x 8GB chips either.

Does it matter?


----------



## BaldGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> An interesting thing happened an hour ago. I got a call from Fed-x saying they had a delivery that required sig, would I be there. I am not expecting anything that I know of to this address except for the R4BE. Any chance?...... Nahhh ??
> (as I think of it New Egg would not ship to me Fed-x as I am only down the freeway from them, still..........  )


You should be able to log in to your new egg account and see the status of your pre-order. Mine is still pending.

If your family celebrates Christmas, I'm betting someone in your family is sending you an early Christmas present.

I can't blame some for wanting to bail if next week don't work out. Perhaps this is Asus's way to get rid of all the original R4E stock?


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldGuy*
> 
> You should be able to log in to your new egg account and see the status of your pre-order. Mine is still pending.
> 
> If your family celebrates Christmas, I'm betting someone in your family is sending you an early Christmas present.
> 
> I can't blame some for wanting to bail if next week don't work out. Perhaps this is Asus's way to get rid of all the original R4E stock?


More than likely a client sending me a data pack to the wrong address,







My order is still pending.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> system man. I just noticed the $50 insurance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's still "Out For Delivery" they should be able to have it rerouted to the proper location. That don't make no sense


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I wrote the incorrect zip code once when shipping something on ebay, but usps took it to the right place after a few days. It should be fine if they at least got the address correct.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Lol fail. That's as bad as UPS train derailment.
> 
> 
> 
> after a 93 minute hold, I was able to get ahold of someone and verified its an issue w/ USPS, they don't know what I should do, and told me basically good luck and just go to my local post office ask for a claim form, fill it out, then mail it....heh
> 
> The guy on the phone sounded like he really hated his job..lol
Click to expand...

I've had several packages sent to zip XX950 instead of XX590. Basically, when I see a package has arrived at that location, I call the Postmaster at that location (number on the USPS site) and inform them of the package mixup.

They drop it back in the mail, with proper zip, and I get it eventually.

The Point: try to ask for the Postmaster at that location. They are the ones in charge of that post office - the finest of our USPS system


----------



## Ardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> On the topic of ram, do you guys think there will be any downside to filling all 8 ram slots? I was thinking of 8 x 4GB 2133Mhz ram, just for the aesthetics of having all 8 filled. I know some boards work better with only half the ram slots filled. I wouldn't be opposed to 4 x 8GB chips either.
> 
> Does it matter?


To reduce the chance of problems, just make sure the eight ram sticks are from the same kit.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> An interesting thing happened an hour ago. I got a call from Fed-x saying they had a delivery that required sig, would I be there. I am not expecting anything that I know of to this address except for the R4BE. Any chance?...... Nahhh ??
> (as I think of it New Egg would not ship to me Fed-x as I am only down the freeway from them, still..........  )
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to log in to your new egg account and see the status of your pre-order. Mine is still pending.
> 
> If your family celebrates Christmas, I'm betting someone in your family is sending you an early Christmas present.
> 
> I can't blame some for wanting to bail if next week don't work out. Perhaps this is Asus's way to get rid of all the original R4E stock?
Click to expand...

I've had many many packages from NewEgg shipped via SuperSaver, delivered the very next day - before I get a shipment notice!

It's one of the advantages for living in NY in Hudson Valley, just 10 miles or so from the Somerset, NJ UPS storage facility for NewEgg products (Newegg, Amazon, etc don't have multiple warehouses - they pay UPS and FedEx to rent Storage Facilities. It's a great side business for UPS and FedEx).


----------



## JimmyWild

Just got a msg from NCIX. Still waiting on delivery to supplier. This delivery is "In Transit". So no real news.

What I don't understand is how can there not be a better update on ETA? This is 2013, we have GPS and maps and cell phones and Internet. Any shipping company should know exactly where a shipment is and exactly when it'll be delivered.

Anyway, i got my 900D and ripped all the drive trays and mounts out. Put in the basement fan mounts. Can really start building on Wed night when the fans get delivered from FrozenCPU. Thirteen GT AP-15s. Rads/Res/Pumps should arrive on Monday. So will be an exciting build week.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Just got a msg from NCIX. Still waiting on delivery to supplier. This delivery is "In Transit". So no real news.
> 
> What I don't understand is how can there not be a better update on ETA? This is 2013, we have GPS and maps and cell phones and Internet. Any shipping company should know exactly where a shipment is and exactly when it'll be delivered.
> 
> Anyway, i got my 900D and ripped all the drive trays and mounts out. Put in the basement fan mounts. Can really start building on Wed night when the fans get delivered from FrozenCPU. Thirteen GT AP-15s. Rads/Res/Pumps should arrive on Monday. So will be an exciting build week.


same here buddy. The reason they can't give information is because THEY ARE LYING.

Wish some one with a newegg pre-order would go hound them about it... Though, if the boards are coming from Asia it's highly possible they are adrift on a cargo vessel.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> I've had several packages sent to zip XX950 instead of XX590. Basically, when I see a package has arrived at that location, I call the Postmaster at that location (number on the USPS site) and inform them of the package mixup.
> 
> They drop it back in the mail, with proper zip, and I get it eventually.
> 
> The Point: try to ask for the Postmaster at that location. They are the ones in charge of that post office - the finest of our USPS system


I think you missed my after post lol, I called up the local shop and that's where I got the whole "it'll get there when it gets there treatment, nothing is guaranteed, no refunds , doesn't matter if you paid priority express, even if it takes 2 weeks, that's not our fault, nothing you can do , let the package find its way"

Currently the status has been updated to "unknown"

As for my zip code, I'm in the 8's they're in the 1's w/ mostly 0's and 2's mines 5's and 6's lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Just got a msg from NCIX. Still waiting on delivery to supplier. This delivery is "In Transit". So no real news.
> 
> What I don't understand is how can there not be a better update on ETA? This is 2013, we have GPS and maps and cell phones and Internet. Any shipping company should know exactly where a shipment is and exactly when it'll be delivered.
> 
> Anyway, i got my 900D and ripped all the drive trays and mounts out. Put in the basement fan mounts. Can really start building on Wed night when the fans get delivered from FrozenCPU. Thirteen GT AP-15s. Rads/Res/Pumps should arrive on Monday. So will be an exciting build week.


They don't know, its been in transit for about 2 weeks now according to them, apparently they paid for it via SHIP vs AIR I guess?


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> On the topic of ram, do you guys think there will be any downside to filling all 8 ram slots? I was thinking of 8 x 4GB 2133Mhz ram, just for the aesthetics of having all 8 filled. I know some boards work better with only half the ram slots filled. I wouldn't be opposed to 4 x 8GB chips either.
> 
> Does it matter?


I would not. I would do a nice 4x8gb kit with tight timings. Why put more stress on the imc. Even if the board can handle it. Plus if you ever want to upgrade in the future. It will be much easier and make more sense. It doesn't look bad not jam packed filled. So no worries


----------



## Arm3nian

It would've been here if they paid for ship. They paid for Tom Hank's raft.


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> On the topic of ram, do you guys think there will be any downside to filling all 8 ram slots?


No problem with full 8X4GB

http://imgur.com/QhENlqj


----------



## stilllogicz

Good to know. I wanna watercool all 8 for the lulz. Aesthestics more or less. Which is why I asked, thanks again to everyone who chimed in.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> Good to know. I wanna watercool all 8 for the lulz. Aesthestics more or less. Which is why I asked, thanks again to everyone who chimed in.


I have two 16GB kits of 2133 dominators coming for the BE build.

I like how they look and perform in my RIVE build and decided to stay with a proven combination.

Already have the EK blocks, (ram and cpu) waiting for the ram and the 4930K to get here next week.

On a side note, I wonder if Koolance will do a mobo block for the BE.

I really like the one on my RIVE,(particularly the symmetrical placement of the fittings on each section) and it might be a toss-up between another Koolance and the EK.

The EK would be a match with the other blocks, but with quad GPU's, it'll probably be hard to tell what's there anyway . . .

The anticipation is killing me . . . . . . . . . .

Darlene


----------



## stilllogicz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I have two 16GB kits of 2133 dominators coming for the BE build.
> 
> I like how they look and perform in my RIVE build and decided to stay with a proven combination.
> 
> Already have the EK blocks, (ram and cpu) waiting for the ram and the 4930K to get here next week.
> 
> On a side note, I wonder if Koolance will do a mobo block for the BE.
> 
> I really like the one on my RIVE,(particularly the symmetrical placement of the fittings on each section) and it might be a toss-up between another Koolance and the EK.
> 
> The EK would be a match with the other blocks, but with quad GPU's, it'll probably be hard to tell what's there anyway . . .
> 
> The anticipation is killing me . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> Darlene


That's sweet looking! This is the kit I'm planning on getting: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231504

Gonna go with the EK ram blocks as well. I noticed your right side ram block top is upside down? Any reason?


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> An interesting thing happened an hour ago. I got a call from Fed-x saying they had a delivery that required sig, would I be there. I am not expecting anything that I know of to this address except for the R4BE. Any chance?...... Nahhh ??
> (as I think of it New Egg would not ship to me Fed-x as I am only down the freeway from them, still..........  )


Don't worry, they wouldn't miss a chance to let FedEX brutalize your box. As long as they didn't play soccer match with it, it would be probably fine.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> That's sweet looking! This is the kit I'm planning on getting: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231504
> 
> Gonna go with the EK ram blocks as well. I noticed your right side ram block top is upside down? Any reason?


That's because the sockets are "upside down"

Not sure the technical reason why, but if you look @ a high res photo of and quad channel board you will see that the dimm's are "upside down" on one side.


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> That's sweet looking! This is the kit I'm planning on getting: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231504
> 
> Gonna go with the EK ram blocks as well. I noticed your right side ram block top is upside down? Any reason?


Does G.Skills have removable heat sink fins now? EK ram blocks work well with dominators because the heat sink fins are removable.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> Does G.Skills have removable heat sink fins now? EK ram blocks work well with dominators because the heat sink fins are removable.


The reds fin take a second to remove, it is just screwed on. To take the heatsink off though you're risking ripping the memory off from the stick.


----------



## stilllogicz

http://www.overclock.net/t/1261887/tutorial-how-to-remove-g-skill-ripjaws-heatspreader/0_100

Here's a guide on how to remove them









http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17755/ex-blc-1337/EK_RAM_Monarch_DIMM_Module_-_2_Pack_-_Black_EK-RAM_Monarch_Module_-_Black_2pcs.html?tl=g30c225s557#blank

And here is the replacement EK heatsinks to use with the EK ram block.


----------



## erayser

Interesting... I wasn't planning on water cooling my ram this time, but bought a quad channel dominator plats just in case I want to water cool later. With the news about mobo blocks from EK... I'm starting to rethink. Only thing is... I'll have to buy more black primochill acrylic revolver compressing fittings. Those are some sexy fittings looking at them in person... I bought 5 of the 4 pack boxes last week... and FCPU already sold out. I might just stick with my plans... but it might change fast when the mobo blocks are released.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I have two 16GB kits of 2133 dominators coming for the BE build.
> 
> I like how they look and perform in my RIVE build and decided to stay with a proven combination.
> 
> Already have the EK blocks, (ram and cpu) waiting for the ram and the 4930K to get here next week.
> 
> On a side note, I wonder if Koolance will do a mobo block for the BE.
> 
> I really like the one on my RIVE,(particularly the symmetrical placement of the fittings on each section) and it might be a toss-up between another Koolance and the EK.
> 
> The EK would be a match with the other blocks, but with quad GPU's, it'll probably be hard to tell what's there anyway . . .
> 
> The anticipation is killing me . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's sweet looking! This is the kit I'm planning on getting: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231504
> 
> Gonna go with the EK ram blocks as well. *I noticed your right side ram block top is upside down? Any reason?*
Click to expand...

It gives the Logos a symmetrical look, and puts the LED holes to the inside so it's easier to wire them up.

Darlene


----------



## stilllogicz

^ I see, makes sense to me.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> ^ I see, makes sense to me.


And here I thought it HAD to be done like that due to the way the dimm's are setup. silly [email protected]


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1261887/tutorial-how-to-remove-g-skill-ripjaws-heatspreader/0_100
> 
> Here's a guide on how to remove them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17755/ex-blc-1337/EK_RAM_Monarch_DIMM_Module_-_2_Pack_-_Black_EK-RAM_Monarch_Module_-_Black_2pcs.html?tl=g30c225s557#blank
> 
> And here is the replacement EK heatsinks to use with the EK ram block.


I guess I can try the heatgun on the dead trident x's I have before ordering new ones, shouldn't be that different from the ripjaws.


----------



## stilllogicz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I guess I can try the heatgun on the dead trident x's I have before ordering new ones, shouldn't be that different from the ripjaws.


In the OP in that guide it's confirmed to work on the Trident's as well as a few other G.Skill models.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> An interesting thing happened an hour ago. I got a call from Fed-x saying they had a delivery that required sig, would I be there. I am not expecting anything that I know of to this address except for the R4BE. Any chance?...... Nahhh ??
> (as I think of it New Egg would not ship to me Fed-x as I am only down the freeway from them, still..........  )


Waiting to hear what was actually delivered... Could it be?


----------



## King4x4

So basically from an OCers POV the RIVE is equal to RIVBE with terms to overclocking cabilities except it has added circuit boards for memory overclocking on Ivy brideg-e and WIFI bluetooth and a better onboard sound card?

Seems I will be hunting for a used RIVE then


----------



## Cool Mike

I had a sweet set of Gskill's 4x4GB 2666 10-12-12-31 timings and sold them a few months ago. Can't find them now.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> So basically from an OCers POV the RIVE is equal to RIVBE with terms to overclocking cabilities except it has added circuit boards for memory overclocking on Ivy brideg-e and WIFI bluetooth and a better onboard sound card?
> 
> Seems I will be hunting for a used RIVE then


Left off the improved power section.

& yeah... I may have x79 deluxe, or new rive here soon if they delay this again.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> So basically from an OCers POV the RIVE is equal to RIVBE with terms to overclocking cabilities except it has added circuit boards for memory overclocking on Ivy brideg-e and WIFI bluetooth and a better onboard sound card?
> 
> Seems I will be hunting for a used RIVE then


NewEgg Open Box, $360

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131802R

(remember to +REP, trying to build mine up!)


----------



## Heracles

Hmmm, this board seems like it's never going to release. Might just have to go with the MSI X-Power 2 and just water block those horrible heatsinks :/


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> Hmmm, this board seems like it's never going to release. Might just have to go with the MSI X-Power 2 and just water block those horrible heatsinks :/


Newegg's still showing "Release Date: 11/19/2013."

I don't see any reason not to believe that. NCIX is really the only place playing games to get people locked in.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Isn't the updated Gigabyte assasin also releasing in November?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Isn't the updated Gigabyte assasin also releasing in November?


No idea. I was starting to think they changed their mind about the Assassin 3


----------



## skupples

Would love to know where that guy got the "QA issues, no release until 2014" "stuff" from.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Would love to know where that guy got the "QA issues, no release until 2014" "stuff" from.


Probably got it from the Forum Thread Troller's Handbook.


----------



## Arm3nian

This board spells quality. How could they have messed up on quality...

19th isn't that far, hopefully they will ship. Imo the 19th seems like the most valid date so far.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Would love to know where that guy got the "QA issues, no release until 2014" "stuff" from.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Probably got it from the Forum Thread Troller's Handbook.


Lol. I musta missed that post. I'm goin with the Newegg rls date til they give me a reason not too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It gives the Logos a symmetrical look, and puts the LED holes to the inside so it's easier to wire them up.
> 
> Darlene


Darlene, that looks incredible!!! Well done


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Newegg's still showing "Release Date: 11/19/2013."
> 
> I don't see any reason not to believe that. NCIX is really the only place playing games to get people locked in.


I live in Australia so.........


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> I live in Australia so.........


Still, once it releases in US, i can't see u guys bein too far after.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Still, once it releases in US, i can't see u guys bein too far after.


I have a two week window that I can build my pc and we still have no confirmed eta from the distributors


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Waiting to hear what was actually delivered... Could it be?


Arrrrrg, I was here all day and no delivery, early evening and my Wife and I go out and THEN they try to deliver and just leave me a note because a signature is needed. So, no I still do not know.


----------



## erayser

Been playing our PS4 since I got home... and started watching the live videos. I was watching someone play AC4BF sailing a ship, and it looked pretty good. I was just imaging how good the game would look in tri-surround. Still not sure if I'm going to play that game though. I kind of dislike the game since it could be the reason why we had to wait so long for this mobo.


----------



## cruzdi

Maybe we'll get our R4BE before the 3,000th post.


----------



## theultimaterage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruzdi*
> 
> Maybe we'll get our R4BE before the 3,000th post.


Fingers crossed bro!


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Waiting to hear what was actually delivered... Could it be?
> 
> 
> 
> Arrrrrg, I was here all day and no delivery, early evening and my Wife and I go out and THEN they try to deliver and just leave me a note because a signature is needed. So, no I still do not know.
Click to expand...

That's how it goes! I'd be at the FedEx office when they open this morning!


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardi*
> 
> To reduce the chance of problems, just make sure the eight ram sticks are from the same kit.


Does this mean buying a 32 GB (4x8GB) set of G.Skill Ripjaws Z 2400 now for the grey slots and then 2-3 weeks from now buying another of the exact same 4x8GB set (for 64GB total) to fill up the black slots might in some way prove to be problematic?

As long as I've not mixed and matched different sticks with different timings/frequencies I've never run into problems before.

I really want to get this build going sooner than later. Really don't want to hold it up another 2 more weeks of saving, if not longer, for the rest of the ram. I'm already watching so many pieces I've been stockpiling sit here BNiB as the the typical 30-days-to-RMA window closes on them.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Does this mean buying a 32 GB (4x8GB) set of G.Skill Ripjaws Z 2400 now for the grey slots and then 2-3 weeks from now buying another of the exact same 4x8GB set (for 64GB total) to fill up the black slots might in some way prove to be problematic?
> 
> As long as I've not mixed and matched different sticks with different timings/frequencies I've never run into problems before.


Don't see a reason why it should be as long as they have the same speed and timings

Edit: Ah ya beat me to it


----------



## raw2dogmeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Does this mean buying a 32 GB (4x8GB) set of G.Skill Ripjaws Z 2400 now for the grey slots and then 2-3 weeks from now buying another of the exact same 4x8GB set (for 64GB total) to fill up the black slots might in some way prove to be problematic?
> 
> As long as I've not mixed and matched different sticks with different timings/frequencies I've never run into problems before.
> 
> I really want to get this build going sooner than later. Really don't want to hold it up another 2 more weeks of saving, if not longer, for the rest of the ram. I'm already watching so many pieces I've been stockpiling sit here BNiB as the the typical 30-days-to-RMA window closes on them.


Highly recommended NOT to add kits together..not even exact same make and model. Yes, it CAN and probably will cause problems.
Buy the size kit you want up front if possible.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Does this mean buying a 32 GB (4x8GB) set of G.Skill Ripjaws Z 2400 now for the grey slots and then 2-3 weeks from now buying another of the exact same 4x8GB set (for 64GB total) to fill up the black slots might in some way prove to be problematic?
> 
> I really want to get this build going sooner than later. Really don't want to hold it up another 2 more weeks of saving, if not longer, for the rest of the ram. I'm already watching so many pieces I've been stockpiling sit here BNiB as the the typical 30-days-to-RMA window closes on them.


It's actually complicated, I actually buying RIV BE because I wanna mix RAM, otherwise I'd get RIVE. There are two rules. High RAM densities are strain to memory controller. Two sticks on one channel are a bad news. Obviously 64 GB are iffy on 1866 speeds. 64 GB on 2400 are unlikely. However considering it's often stuff that's recoverable with bit fine tunning of RAM chips by hand, it's not something of worry. 64 GB are worthy to use even on one bin lower speeds.

In addition there is problem called overclock frequency * RAM speed = const. Or was it + ? Basically some RAM works fine on normal CPU speed, and you need to use lower RAM clocks for CPU overclocking. However Ivy-E doen't clock that high, thus it's not a problem.


----------



## CerN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Does this mean buying a 32 GB (4x8GB) set of G.Skill Ripjaws Z 2400 now for the grey slots and then 2-3 weeks from now buying another of the exact same 4x8GB set (for 64GB total) to fill up the black slots might in some way prove to be problematic?
> 
> As long as I've not mixed and matched different sticks with different timings/frequencies I've never run into problems before.
> 
> I really want to get this build going sooner than later. Really don't want to hold it up another 2 more weeks of saving, if not longer, for the rest of the ram. I'm already watching so many pieces I've been stockpiling sit here BNiB as the the typical 30-days-to-RMA window closes on them.


The thing is, the kits you buy as 32gb kits are only testet to work at their given speed with 32gb, they might not be able to reach the same speed if you add in another kit. If you buy the same sticks in a 64gb kit, then it means they were tested to work with 64gb. I've personally bought two seperate but identical kits in the past, and ended up having to downclock the RAM.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

I guess I'm just not understanding the "_probably will cause problems_" part when I've done just that a few times in the past, added another identical set of the exact same memory, and it's never caused me any issues before, just as long as I populated the board in the correct slot/order per the manual for whatever mobo I was using. I've never had any problems achieving their rated speeds, if not faster, either through an XMP profile or through the bios or any issues I was aware of with overclocking the CPU.

I know I'm going to have 64 GB of ram, and some that I've been looking at I've been unable to even find in sets larger than 32 GB in any case. I can find plenty of 32 GB sets of 2400 corsair vengeance pro, for example, but I haven't seen it in 64 GB. Although the G.Skill 2400 Ripjaws Z's that I've pretty much settled on I do see 64 GB sets, but that would set me back several weeks and I'd have to watch another well over $2,000 in other hardware BNiB go past their 30 days RMA window before I'll have had any opportunity to see if it's DOA or not, and I'd MUCH rather be able to deal with the seller if that's the case instead of the hardware companies themselves.

I was minutes away from ordering a 32 GB set of 2400 G.Skills, but now I'm not so sure whether that's such a good idea or not. The 4930k is on the way, and this RIVBE mobo should be right behind it, and the ram is the very last thing I'm still lacking. I'm sitting on just barely enough for the 32 GB set right now, but it'll probably take me 2-3 more weeks, if not a little longer, to come up with the rest of the $ for the 64GB set.


----------



## LunaP

So far the Gskill reviews state they ran dual 32gb kits together at 64mbs and had no issue and even lowered the cas from 10 to 9 without voltage change. This was for the trident x 2400 so im pretty sure ill be ok running 64gb

For other kits id google a few reviews if you can just to be sure.


----------



## raw2dogmeat

From the research I've done recently the ram sticks are binned or guaranteed to work together. Adding additional kits can cause problems. Even exact same make and model. Not having problems before does not mean continued luck in the future. Do what you will, I just know I've read it from multiple sources, and remember past problems (never determined problem with lack of experience) myself with older setups after doing similar... adding ram. So to be safe this time I bought too much, 16gb, for me personally so I won't need to deal with the issue on the x79 as long as I will own it.


----------



## gdubc

I am running two16gb kits (4 dimms) of the 2400 cl10 trident in my mvf and never had issues. The two kits are on separate channels and play nice together. Some people have changed the timings to cl9 and still had no issues running 2400.
As with most everything pc related, there is no guarantee you will be problem free but you should be okay.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> So far the Gskill reviews state they ran dual 32gb kits together at 64mbs and had no issue and even lowered the cas from 10 to 9 without voltage change. This was for the trident x 2400 so im pretty sure ill be ok running 64gb
> 
> For other kits id google a few reviews if you can just to be sure.


check the 5~8 digit on the bottom of the sticker ,if they all the same then you should be fine
1500= HCH9 Samsung
2500=HYKO Samsung
link in my sig
P.S. on the side note running 32~64Gb 2400c9 1.65v most likely won't happen tho (if you can .please post back and I will buy this MB in a hard-beat







)


----------



## iatacs19

This is nonsense about 2 kits not working together! If the specs are the same and even the brand is the same, they will work at the rated speeds. The only thing I would watch out for is that certain kits have different ICs in them. I know Corsair has different versions for their PCBs which mark the IC manufacturer, so in this case you are actually looking at 2 different "kits" with the same specs. The physical chips and PCB are different. But, barring this any 2 kits rated at the same specs will work with each other as well as they would had you bought each stick separately.

There is no binning going on with these kits, that's a myth. They may get tested on the same machine together, but that's about it. Don't buy into the hype of RAM sticks being sold as a "kit".


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I am running two16gb kits (4 dimms) of the 2400 cl10 trident in my mvf and never had issues. The two kits are on separate channels and play nice together. Some people have changed the timings to cl9 and still had no issues running 2400.
> As with most everything pc related, there is no guarantee you will be problem free but you should be okay.


Filling all 8 slots of a quad channel board is a very different matter.


----------



## skupples

Issues can tend to crop up, even with the same IC's... I have seen allot of posts where people were having issues mixing kits (With the same IC's) Though, it tends to only be an issue when trying to push them way past rated speeds. 3 more days until disappointment!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> This is nonsense about 2 kits not working together! If the specs are the same and even the brand is the same, they will work at the rated speeds. The only thing I would watch out for is that certain kits have different ICs in them. I know Corsair has different versions for their PCBs which mark the IC manufacturer, so in this case you are actually looking at 2 different "kits" with the same specs. The physical chips and PCB are different. But, barring this any 2 kits rated at the same specs will work with each other as well as they would had you bought each stick separately.
> 
> *There is no binning going on with these kits, that's a myth. They may get tested on the same machine together, but that's about it. Don't buy into the hype of RAM sticks being sold as a "kit"*.


yeah..right


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 3 more days until disappointment!


Nonsense. I think NCIX did some permanent damage to u brotha









In 3 days there will be so many RIVE BE's to choose from, i may buy one to use just as a back scratcher


----------



## raw2dogmeat

Guess it doesn't matter when I get my RIVE BE, mandatory 12 hr days start Monday, mandatory 8 hr days next weekend...when is a guy supposed to upgrade his computer with that crap going on!? New supervisor wants to save our shop and look good doing it...so she got out the whip! (not really)


----------



## kpoeticg

Sounds like some nice Mandatory Overtime at least


----------



## eduncan911

FYI on what I am doing for memory sticks...

I have a set of Mushkin 16GB, 4x4, 2133. I run 1 to 2 VMs in VMware almost constantly (1 client, 1 linux for light coding) along with my WIn8 host that I develop with Microsoft heavy-weight tools.

It's done me fine in my laptop and original desktop to date.

With that said, I'll wait another year for DDR4 to hit the mainstream consumer desktops and then the Haswell X99 platform. By then, the bottom should fall out of the DDR3 market.

A word on Mushkin compatiblity... You won't see any Mushkin listed on any motherboard approved memory (at least that I've seen). The reason is they don't give out free samples.

This 16GB 4x4 ram set I have used in about a dozen builds, mostly testing to see if the Trident and Corsair ram I bought the client was working (most were not working, and had to be sent back). My Mushkin 2133 ram, 100% compatbility in every single thing I have ever stuck them in. Enable XMP 1.2, 2133, done.

As for overclocking, I don't do memory overclocking much but I did get a bit over 2400 as they even came with 2400 Mhz XMP profiles (yeah, I was surprised to).

I mention all of this because I see 0 comments about Mushkin in these "what memory you getting?" threads and comments. These have worked for 2 years, and fully compatible with the X58, X79, Z77 and Z87 boards I have ever touched - at full speeds.

I also liken their tech support and RMA process to that of EVGA.


----------



## LunaP

Technically we should get shipment confirmation on Monday right?


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Technically we should get shipment confirmation on Monday right?


Only US people.

They even list it in my country, as available for inquiry. 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Cool Mike

Yes, our Christmas (holiday present for some) present should ship out Monday.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Yes, our Christmas (holiday present for some) present should ship out Monday.


I would be more inclined to believe shipping on the 20th. Sites show availability on the 19th, so shipping on the 18th is unlikely.

On the first day of Hanukkah my wallet gave to me! 3 titans, 2 1tb SSD's! AND A RIV:BE!!!!!


----------



## Cool Mike

Your probably right. I am being too optimistic. Thinking there holding off the hardware ship until the darn game is released. We'll find out very soon. Skupples, didn't realize you had 2 1tb ssd's. You looking at putting them in raid 0?


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> yeah..right


Um he is right!


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> This is nonsense about 2 kits not working together! If the specs are the same and even the brand is the same, they will work at the rated speeds. The only thing I would watch out for is that certain kits have different ICs in them. I know Corsair has different versions for their PCBs which mark the IC manufacturer, so in this case you are actually looking at 2 different "kits" with the same specs. The physical chips and PCB are different. But, barring this any 2 kits rated at the same specs will work with each other as well as they would had you bought each stick separately.
> 
> There is no binning going on with these kits, that's a myth. They may get tested on the same machine together, but that's about it. Don't buy into the hype of RAM sticks being sold as a "kit".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Um he is right!


So much misinformation


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> This is nonsense about 2 kits not working together! If the specs are the same and even the brand is the same, they will work at the rated speeds. The only thing I would watch out for is that certain kits have different ICs in them. I know Corsair has different versions for their PCBs which mark the IC manufacturer, so in this case you are actually looking at 2 different "kits" with the same specs. The physical chips and PCB are different. But, barring this any 2 kits rated at the same specs will work with each other as well as they would had you bought each stick separately.
> 
> There is no binning going on with these kits, that's a myth. They may get tested on the same machine together, but that's about it. Don't buy into the hype of RAM sticks being sold as a "kit".
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Um he is right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So much misinformation
Click to expand...

Do you really think if you have a kit of ram and you buy the same exact kit. Same speeds and timings. To add on. Do you really think its not going to work? Really?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> This is nonsense about 2 kits not working together! If the specs are the same and even the brand is the same, they will work at the rated speeds. The only thing I would watch out for is that certain kits have different ICs in them. I know Corsair has different versions for their PCBs which mark the IC manufacturer, so in this case you are actually looking at 2 different "kits" with the same specs. The physical chips and PCB are different. But, barring this any 2 kits rated at the same specs will work with each other as well as they would had you bought each stick separately.
> 
> There is no binning going on with these kits, that's a myth. They may get tested on the same machine together, but that's about it. Don't buy into the hype of RAM sticks being sold as a "kit".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Do you really think if you have a kit of ram and you buy the same exact kit. Same speeds and timings. To add on. Do you really think its not going to work? Really?


The chance of it working are high. The chances of it running at rated speeds, higher than rated speeds, or giving no errors is low.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Do you really think if you have a kit of ram and you buy the same exact kit. Same speeds and timings. To add on. Do you really think its not going to work? Really?


It will work but it may not achieve the speed you it is rated for as it is just validated to work with half of what you are using. I have experienced this on 2 different builds... I have also had Corsair and Gskill engineers tell me the same thing, that they could not guaranty 2 kits will work but would and could on the 1 large kit. but to each their own and don't believe you will notice much difference if you have to step the speed down a notch...


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> This is nonsense about 2 kits not working together! If the specs are the same and even the brand is the same, they will work at the rated speeds. The only thing I would watch out for is that certain kits have different ICs in them. I know Corsair has different versions for their PCBs which mark the IC manufacturer, so in this case you are actually looking at 2 different "kits" with the same specs. The physical chips and PCB are different. But, barring this any 2 kits rated at the same specs will work with each other as well as they would had you bought each stick separately.
> 
> There is no binning going on with these kits, that's a myth. They may get tested on the same machine together, but that's about it. Don't buy into the hype of RAM sticks being sold as a "kit".
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Do you really think if you have a kit of ram and you buy the same exact kit. Same speeds and timings. To add on. Do you really think its not going to work? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chance of it working are high. The chances of it running at rated speeds, higher than rated speeds, or giving no errors is low.
Click to expand...

Why would it not run at the rated speeds? What would cause this? I'm just wondering. Because I have done this a lot and never had a problem.


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Do you really think if you have a kit of ram and you buy the same exact kit. Same speeds and timings. To add on. Do you really think its not going to work? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> It will work but it may not achieve the speed you it is rated for as it is just validated to work with half of what you are using. I have experienced this on 2 different builds... I have also had Corsair and Gskill engineers tell me the same thing, that they could not guaranty 2 kits will work but would and could on the 1 large kit. but to each their own and don't believe you will notice much difference if you have to step the speed down a notch...
Click to expand...

Hmmmm I don't understand why this would happen. I had a 16gb kit 4x4 @2133. Then decided I wanted to put another 16gb of the exact same kit. What would make it run slower than 2133?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Why would it not run at the rated speeds? What would cause this? I'm just wondering. Because I have done this a lot and never had a problem.


There is a reason ram is sold in kits and non single sticks. Overtime manufacturers change some components. According to manufacturers, even subsequent serial numbers of kits are not guaranteed to work with each other. They may run at their rated speeds, but that doesn't means you aren't getting errors or they are stable. You would need extensive prime 95 blend or memtest to see if they are working together properly, and even then, there are still chances for error.


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Why would it not run at the rated speeds? What would cause this? I'm just wondering. Because I have done this a lot and never had a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a reason ram is sold in kits and non single sticks. Overtime manufacturers change some components. According to manufacturers, even subsequent serial numbers of kits are not guaranteed to work with each other. They may run at their rated speeds, but that doesn't means you aren't getting errors or they are stable. You would need extensive prime 95 blend or memtest to see if they are working together properly, and even then, there are still chances for error.
Click to expand...

So your saying Corsair and other brands changes components in there ram overtime? This is the reasoning why kits wont work together? Hmmm interesting


----------



## OPTIX ONE

You would think they would change the name of the ram if there changing components though.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> So your saying Corsair and other brands changes components in there ram overtime? This is the reasoning why kits wont work together? Hmmm interesting


They do, motherboard manufacturers also stress to not mix kits. Mixing them might work for your needs, but it isn't guaranteed to work. I'm also not sure how much memory tests you've ran in your system. Changing components doesn't only apply to ram, it applies to other electronics as well. Manufacturers may change some components to due many reasons, maybe they find increased stability with another component or one goes out stock or becomes too expensive.

The sticks in a ram kit are binned and therefore have similar silicon characteristics. When overclocking, the chances of running into trouble is increased. I'd avoid any hassle and just buy the kit that has what you need. If you need more ram in the future, then sell your current kit.


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> So your saying Corsair and other brands changes components in there ram overtime? This is the reasoning why kits wont work together? Hmmm interesting
> 
> 
> 
> They do, motherboard manufacturers also stress to not mix kits. Mixing them might work for your needs, but it isn't guaranteed to work. I'm also not sure how much memory tests you've ran in your system. Changing components doesn't only apply to ram, it applies to other electronics as well. Manufacturers may change some components to due many reasons, maybe they find increased stability with another component or one goes out stock or becomes too expensive.
> 
> The sticks in a ram kit are binned and therefore have similar silicon characteristics. When overclocking, the chances of running into trouble is increased. I'd avoid any hassle and just buy the kit that has what you need. If you need more ram in the future, then sell your current kit.
Click to expand...

To me its more than likely to work. I have never had a problem. To each there own I guess. I figure in these days its worth a shot. Cause you can turn around and return it. If it doesn't work for you. I get where you guys are coming from. But personally I need something more solid than just they add new components. I know nothing is made the same and there's always a chance for error with anything. I know ram my not even work together in the same kit as well. Might look into this more. Its kind of interesting to me. On what would cause it to run at slower speeds mostly. Not just a failed kit.


----------



## OPTIX ONE

So what do we got? 3 more days till the black beauty arrives! Think it will ship on Tues?


----------



## Mongo

It better


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongo*
> 
> It better


This. sick and tired of waiting. If this board wasn't as awesome as it is I would've got something else a long time ago.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> This is nonsense about 2 kits not working together! If the specs are the same and even the brand is the same, they will work at the rated speeds. The only thing I would watch out for is that certain kits have different ICs in them. I know Corsair has different versions for their PCBs which mark the IC manufacturer, so in this case you are actually looking at 2 different "kits" with the same specs. The physical chips and PCB are different. But, barring this any 2 kits rated at the same specs will work with each other as well as they would had you bought each stick separately.
> 
> There is no binning going on with these kits, that's a myth. They may get tested on the same machine together, but that's about it. Don't buy into the hype of RAM sticks being sold as a "kit".
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Do you really think if you have a kit of ram and you buy the same exact kit. Same speeds and timings. To add on. Do you really think its not going to work? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chance of it working are high. The chances of it running at rated speeds, higher than rated speeds, or giving no errors is low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would it not run at the rated speeds? What would cause this? I'm just wondering. Because I have done this a lot and never had a problem.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Do you really think if you have a kit of ram and you buy the same exact kit. Same speeds and timings. To add on. Do you really think its not going to work? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> It will work but it may not achieve the speed you it is rated for as it is just validated to work with half of what you are using. I have experienced this on 2 different builds... I have also had Corsair and Gskill engineers tell me the same thing, that they could not guaranty 2 kits will work but would and could on the 1 large kit. but to each their own and don't believe you will notice much difference if you have to step the speed down a notch...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm I don't understand why this would happen. I had a 16gb kit 4x4 @2133. Then decided I wanted to put another 16gb of the exact same kit. What would make it run slower than 2133?
Click to expand...

There are many cases where adding a second identical kit works just fine . . . . .

That said . .

The memory manufacturer's forums are jam packed with cases where it didn't work that way.

The most common reason it doesn't work is not about just the memory itself,

It's also the memory controller in the CPU.

Just as there's a silicon lottery with regards to overclockability, the same exists with memory controller capability.

It also exists within the memory, but you see it there most as you push the speed and timing limits.

Some CPU's just generally have a more robust memory controller than others.

The i7 is usually tougher than the i5, the i7 E significantly more than the non-E's.

Of course there's also considerable variation within chips of the same series.

Lower speeds and looser timings are more forgiving of the mem controller and almost never have "added kit" issues.

As speeds increase and timings get tighter, more strain gets placed on the controller and that's when you start to see issues.

If you think back over the years, you always saw the largest sized kits at one or two speed ratings below the highest.

For reliable operation, taking into account the realities of the memory controller silicon lottery, it's always been a choice between max quantity or max speed, but you never get the former with the latter.

With the current generation of high end i7 E's, well optimized mother boards, and enthusiast quality RAM, . . . adding a second kit of 16GB, 2133 at rated speeds usually works fine.

Once you get to the 2400 and up range, you're back to being more at the mercy of the silicon lottery, both for the controller and the memory.

This is where you end up having to back off either the speed or timings to get twice as much memory to work.

Hope that helps,

Darlene


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> There are many cases where adding a second identical kit works just fine . . . . .
> 
> That said . .
> 
> The memory manufacturer's forums are jam packed with cases where it didn't work that way.
> 
> The most common reason it doesn't work is not about just the memory itself,
> 
> It's also the memory controller in the CPU.
> 
> Just as there's a silicon lottery with regards to overclockability, the same exists with memory controller capability.
> 
> It also exists within the memory, but you see it there most as you push the speed and timing limits.
> 
> Some CPU's just generally have a more robust memory controller than others.
> 
> The i7 is usually tougher than the i5, the i7 E significantly more than the non-E's.
> 
> Of course there's also considerable variation within chips of the same series.
> 
> Lower speeds and looser timings are more forgiving of the mem controller and almost never have "added kit" issues.
> 
> As speeds increase and timings get tighter, more strain gets placed on the controller and that's when you start to see issues.
> 
> If you think back over the years, you always saw the largest sized kits at one or two speed ratings below the highest.
> 
> For reliable operation, taking into account the realities of the memory controller silicon lottery, it's always been a choice between max quantity or max speed, but you never get the former with the latter.
> 
> With the current generation of high end i7 E's, well optimized mother boards, and enthusiast quality RAM, . . . adding a second kit of 16GB, 2133 at rated speeds usually works fine.
> 
> Once you get to the 2400 and up range, you're back to being more at the mercy of the silicon lottery, both for the controller and the memory.
> 
> This is where you end up having to back off either the speed or timings to get twice as much memory to work.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> 
> Darlene


Well, it's definitely been interesting to read all of the responses on this discussion which I think I played no small part in getting started before I had to rush off to work.

I had never had problems in the past adding another kit of the exact same brand/model/speed and being able to keep the same rated speed on the new set as I had on the last, so I was very doubtful it would be an issue doing the same this time, and I really was planning on doing just that: getting a 32 GB kit of 2400 G.Skills now and then another 32GB kit a few weeks from now.

But after reading some of the responses like Darlene's here I've been convinced otherwise. Looks like my entire build will be getting pushed back a couple weeks more just so I can get 64GB kit. Actually now that I think about it I might be able to borrow 16Gb out of a system I don't use all that much just to start getting everything put together in the meantime and start making sure everything else works.

Thanks for the education, everyone who contributed to this discussion.


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Well, it's definitely been interesting to read all of the responses on this discussion which I think I played no small part in getting started before I had to rush off to work.
> 
> I had never had problems in the past adding another kit of the exact same brand/model/speed and being able to keep the same rated speed on the new set as I had on the last, so I was very doubtful it would be an issue doing the same this time, and I really was planning on doing just that: getting a 32 GB kit of 2400 G.Skills now and then another 32GB kit a few weeks from now.
> 
> But after reading some of the responses like Darlene's here I've been convinced otherwise. Looks like my entire build will be getting pushed back a couple weeks more just so I can get 64GB kit. Actually now that I think about it I might be able to borrow 16Gb out of a system I don't use all that much just to start getting everything put together in the meantime and start making sure everything else works.
> 
> Thanks for the education, everyone who contributed to this discussion.


I'm just going to keep my 16GB Corsair Vengence kit for now. If I decide I want more than 16GB then I'll grade a 32GB kit and sell this one.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> yeah..right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um he is right!
Click to expand...

Just shows how much you know ,they have little IC binning machine+software ,some high-end RAM modules (and not only high-end) are binned from about 400 modules ,there was picture of the whole procedure posted in my thread as well as XS ,just Google it bro








That's why some of the RAM kits are so expensive (Gskill,Corsair, is /was great for a while now since they binned most of their stuff ),this is how they make money ,you can/could by generic Samsung modules for about $20 a pop and do it yourself ,I have some generic Samsung that will run 16Gb 2666c9 for $40 lol,some Hynix modules Corsair/Gskill were selling for $600~$1000 you ever wonder why so expensive ?


----------



## skupples

Because one in 1,000 chips sink up with it!


----------



## coolhandluke41

People don't realize that all the big RAM makers don't make IC's ..they bin them ,Hynix,Samsung,Micron,..do
That's why you want to buy same batch/IC's since they will perform the best ,every module sold will have the date,sometimes batch #


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Just shows how much you know ,they have little IC binning machine+software ,some high-end RAM modules (and not only high-end) are binned from about 400 modules ,there was picture of the whole procedure posted in my thread as well as XS ,just Google it bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why some of the RAM kits are so expensive (Gskill is /was great for a while now since they binned most of their stuff )


I have never had a problem(Like i said!!) But you can insult my intelligence some more. With your (rude and disrespectful) comment. (Just shows how much you know) I am not your bro!


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> People don't realize that all the big RAM makers don't make IC's ..they bin them ,Hynix,Samsung,Micron,..do
> That's why you want to buy same batch/IC's since they will perform the best ,every module sold will have the date,sometimes batch #


It's not just that.

The memory SPD with XMP info that most users rely on to change settings for higher clocks is actually programmed for the number of sticks in each channel. That means, if you rely on XMP, timings in that profile are for that specific configuration of sticks, and not anything else.

That said, if you know how to program timings manually, and have a board that offers those timings, it's not that much of an issue. Some boards will override XMP settings in instances like this, but that's part of what you pay for with high-end boards like this one. Having all those options in BIOS can pay off in the long run if you know what you're doing.

That's also why boards have memory QVL lists. If you buy multiple kits at the same time, and that kit is on the board's QVL, you're likely not going to have any issues. You will find kits listed as capable of running in multiples in nearly any board QVL.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> People don't realize that all the big RAM makers don't make IC's ..they bin them ,Hynix,Samsung,Micron,..do
> That's why you want to buy same batch/IC's since they will perform the best ,every module sold will have the date,sometimes batch #


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> I have never had a problem(Like i said!!) But you can insult my intelligence some more. With your (rude and disrespectful) comment. (Just shows how much you know) I am not your bro!


He's not your bro guy!!!!

In all seriousness, it's rare that they won't mix well @ lower speeds. The higher the speed the better chance they won't play nicely together. Just go over to ram/mobo forums & see how many posts are about ram kit mixing issues. I'm mixing two kits of Trident X. Hopefully all goes well, they will only be running @ the rated 2400mhz... IF my 3930k allows it.


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> There are many cases where adding a second identical kit works just fine . . . . .
> 
> That said . .
> 
> The memory manufacturer's forums are jam packed with cases where it didn't work that way.
> 
> The most common reason it doesn't work is not about just the memory itself,
> 
> It's also the memory controller in the CPU.
> 
> Just as there's a silicon lottery with regards to overclockability, the same exists with memory controller capability.
> 
> It also exists within the memory, but you see it there most as you push the speed and timing limits.
> 
> Some CPU's just generally have a more robust memory controller than others.
> 
> The i7 is usually tougher than the i5, the i7 E significantly more than the non-E's.
> 
> Of course there's also considerable variation within chips of the same series.
> 
> Lower speeds and looser timings are more forgiving of the mem controller and almost never have "added kit" issues.
> 
> As speeds increase and timings get tighter, more strain gets placed on the controller and that's when you start to see issues.
> 
> If you think back over the years, you always saw the largest sized kits at one or two speed ratings below the highest.
> 
> For reliable operation, taking into account the realities of the memory controller silicon lottery, it's always been a choice between max quantity or max speed, but you never get the former with the latter.
> 
> With the current generation of high end i7 E's, well optimized mother boards, and enthusiast quality RAM, . . . adding a second kit of 16GB, 2133 at rated speeds usually works fine.
> 
> Once you get to the 2400 and up range, you're back to being more at the mercy of the silicon lottery, both for the controller and the memory.
> 
> This is where you end up having to back off either the speed or timings to get twice as much memory to work.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> 
> Darlene


Thanks for the input on this. Makes sense in a way. Just never had a issue. Nice build by the way


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> He's not your bro guy!!!!
> 
> In all seriousness, it's rare that they won't mix well @ lower speeds. The higher the speed the better chance they won't play nicely together. Just go over to ram/mobo forums & see how many posts are about ram kit mixing issues. I'm mixing two kits of Trident X. Hopefully all goes well, they will only be running @ the rated 2400mhz... IF my 3930k allows it.


Are you just chiming in to chime in here? (He's not your bro guy!!!!) Don't understand what you mean. But now i am taking it your being rude and disrespectful. Am i right? Don't think i have had a problem with you saying rude things skup till now. I have learned my lesson. When i got in here. Now i know why i learned it so fast. The rude comments flying in at all directions. Made me post up something rude as well. That i got a warning for. I am keeping things respectful now. But the difference is that now i know where the report button is( Not saying im reporting you skup)


----------



## dpoverlord

Was talking to Swolern, since I was offered $400 for my X58a-ud5/i7-930/ram + GTX 460 + hard drive.

If I say yes now I HAVE to upgrade.... Any ideas here... I had just sent back the RIVE + RAM + 3930 to Newegg....

Ram prices are through the roof so the same ram which was G-Skill 4 x 8 GB for $240 is now $320 and then I was going to go 4930k + RIVE Black....

Love to hear your input guys.

Main reason is I had convinced myself to wait year with my i7-930 since it still runs everything well with my 2 titans + is it worth $977 of an upgrade.... ($1377-$400)


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Are you just chiming in to chime in here? (He's not your bro guy!!!!) Don't understand what you mean. But now i am taking it your being rude and disrespectful. Am i right? Don't think i have had a problem with you saying rude things skup till now. I have learned my lesson. When i got in here. Now i know why i learned it so fast. The rude comments flying in at all directions. Made me post up something rude as well. That i got a warning for. I am keeping things respectful now. But the difference is that now i know where the report button is( Not saying im reporting you skup)


I am sorry those comments offended you but I do not consider either of them to be rude.. well enjoy your reading and building and good luck with everything!!


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I am sorry those comments offended you but I do not consider either of them to be rude.. well enjoy your reading and building and good luck with everything!!


Where did you come from? This forum is amazing LOL. How many people can chime in on a subject that had nothing to do with the discussion. (wow out of right field) Where you even a part of the ram discussion?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you just chiming in to chime in here? (He's not your bro guy!!!!) Don't understand what you mean. But now i am taking it your being rude and disrespectful. Am i right? Don't think i have had a problem with you saying rude things skup till now. I have learned my lesson. When i got in here. Now i know why i learned it so fast. The rude comments flying in at all directions. Made me post up something rude as well. That i got a warning for. I am keeping things respectful now. But the difference is that now i know where the report button is( Not saying im reporting you skup
> 
> 
> )


I'm sorry if you took it that way. It was mostly humor... The facts are this, it's not recommended to mix ram kits. Following reasons are given above. I am also planning to mix ram kits.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Was talking to Swolern, since I was offered $400 for my X58a-ud5/i7-930/ram + GTX 460 + hard drive.
> 
> If I say yes now I HAVE to upgrade.... Any ideas here... I had just sent back the RIVE + RAM + 3930 to Newegg....
> 
> Ram prices are through the roof so the same ram which was G-Skill 4 x 8 GB for $240 is now $320 and then I was going to go 4930k + RIVE Black....
> 
> Love to hear your input guys.
> 
> Main reason is I had convinced myself to wait year with my i7-930 since it still runs everything well with my 2 titans + is it worth $977 of an upgrade.... ($1377-$400)


Might as well do it & get it over with.


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm sorry if you took it that way. It was mostly humor... The facts are this, it's not recommended to mix ram kits. Following reasons are given above. I am also planning to mix ram kits.


No i didn't take it that way I do take it as rude and insulting. When someone says "Shows how much you know" then turns around and calls me his bro. That is all i was trying to say. I got no problem with you skump. You've been nice ever since you came in while the other drama was happening. Your the one that called me out on my rude comment as well. No worries i deserved it But I am just not going to take the rude comments from others on here again. I will report them. I have learned my lesson.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> It will work but it may not achieve the speed you it is rated for as it is just validated to work with half of what you are using. I have experienced this on 2 different builds... I have also had Corsair and Gskill engineers tell me the same thing, that they could not guaranty 2 kits will work but would and could on the 1 large kit. but to each their own and don't believe you will notice much difference if you have to step the speed down a notch...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Where did you come from? This forum is amazing LOL. How many people can chime in on a subject that had nothing to do with the discussion. (wow out of right field) Where you even a part of the ram discussion?


As you can see from above I was part of the discussion but I have learned to just read and learn. when I post something that I know is right I am not going to argue about it so I have been here just reading and trying to learn... it is funny how people get there feelings hurt when other people disagree with them and have not had the same experiences.. and start accusing people of being rude...


----------



## skupples

Anyways! The facts have been laid out in a proper fashion. Back to topic. Only 2 more days until another delay!


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> As you can see from above I was part of the discussion but I have learned to just read and learn. when I post something that I know is right I am not going to argue about it so I have been here just reading and trying to learn... it is funny how people get there feelings hurt when other people disagree with them and have not had the same experiences.. and start accusing people of being rude...


I believe your talking about something different with what skup said. I did not take that to be rude. My feeling were far from hurt believe me. But if i were to say that. I would have caught a warning from a mod. Isn't this what a forum is about for people to agree and disagree? I see your feeding off my response? Do you call that as feelings being hurt?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Back to topic. Only 2 more days until another delay!


Noooo, stop it!! No delays. Happy thoughts


----------



## LunaP

If you don't understand humor, can't take feedback, get highly defensive about any comment made w/o reading into it, or can't accept the fact if someone DOESN"T take your suggestions and it drives you mad, then the internetz might not be for you, I mean this with the utmost importance, as this is how trolls are born. This goes to anyone as well.

Back on Topic:

Looking forward to tracking information tomorrow, Once I get it I"ll test my 2 kits and see how they sync up timing wise.

@Skup I'm gonna order that bracket thanks for that !


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm mixing two kits of Trident X. Hopefully all goes well, they will only be running @ the rated 2400mhz... IF my 3930k allows it.


Let me know how that goes cuz, that's the same thing I would be wanting to do.


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> If you don't understand humor, can't take feedback, get highly defensive about any comment made w/o reading into it, or can't accept the fact if someone DOESN"T take your suggestions and it drives you mad, then the internetz might not be for you, I mean this with the utmost importance, as this is how trolls are born. This goes to anyone as well.
> 
> Back on Topic:
> 
> Looking forward to tracking information tomorrow, Once I get it I"ll test my 2 kits and see how they sync up timing wise.
> 
> @Skup I'm gonna order that bracket thanks for that !


Seems you got offended when i was just being humorous a few pages back. Maybe you should take note of your own words


----------



## OPTIX ONE

How many people have pre-ordered off new egg here?


----------



## szeged

just saw the price of this at newegg, $499.99 for this

asus....stop.

im going gigabyte next time i upgrade


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just saw the price of this at newegg, $499.99 for this
> 
> asus....stop.
> 
> im going gigabyte next time i upgrade


High end gigabyte doesn't have anything on high end asus, especially RIV series.


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> High end gigabyte doesn't have anything on high end asus, especially RIV series.


I agree, does this mean the mobo really is coming out in 2 more days? Im tempted to shell out some money and buy it and a 4930k . Is that really that much of an upgrade from an x58 system that has a quad core i7? Iv been rocking my rampage 2 ext system since around 2005 i think?

I like asus for motherboards,Evga for graphics cards, and corsair for ram.....those are my favorite companies as i think they make solid products.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> I agree, does this mean the mobo really is coming out in 2 more days? Im tempted to shell out some money and buy it and a 4930k . Is that really that much of an upgrade from an x58 system that has a quad core i7? Iv been rocking my rampage 2 ext system since around 2005 i think?
> 
> I like asus for motherboards,Evga for graphics cards, and corsair for ram.....those are my favorite companies as i think they make solid products.


That's a worthwhile upgrade, you should be able to stay w/ Ivy-E + x79 for another 3-4 years. I plan on riding x79 for my gaming rig for 4-5 years.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> How many people have pre-ordered off new egg here?


I did








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Seems you got offended when i was just being humorous a few pages back. Maybe you should take note of your own words


OK, next person who gets offended is gonna be taking a ride with "The Governor"
Look at my avatar if you need clarification


----------



## theultimaterage

Man, I wish Asus and our respective retailers would give us more info about this board. Still have no updates and the release date is in a mere 2 days. I'm like Ginuwine cuz I'm SOOOOOOOOO ANXIOUUUUUUUUUS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theultimaterage*
> 
> I'm like Ginuwine cuz I'm SOOOOOOOOO ANXIOUUUUUUUUUS!!!!!!!!!!!


I know there's a Governor/My Pony joke in there somewhere


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theultimaterage*
> 
> Man, I wish Asus and our respective retailers would give us more info about this board. Still have no updates and the release date is in a mere 2 days. I'm like Ginuwine cuz I'm SOOOOOOOOO ANXIOUUUUUUUUUS!!!!!!!!!!!


Im kind of anxious too, except for the spending of 1 grand for a mobo and processor lol, i think i will probably go ahead and upgrade my operating system to windows 7 64 home ed, ssd drives, faster ram, and maybe look into custom water cooling.

Is this ram ok? i think this is the ram kit i want to get. If i get the rampage 4 black edition i will do a black and chrome/nickel build... with nickel waterblocks for cpu, mobo, graphics, and nickel pump top as my inside of my case has a reflective mirror finish nickel plateform.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233346


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> Im kind of anxious too, except for the spending of 1 grand for a mobo and processor lol, i think i will probably go ahead and upgrade my operating system to windows 7 64 home ed, ssd drives, faster ram, and maybe look into custom water cooling.
> 
> Is this ram ok? i think this is the ram kit i want to get. If i get the rampage 4 black edition i will do a black and chrome/nickel build... with nickel waterblocks for cpu, mobo, graphics, and nickel pump top as my inside of my case has a reflective mirror finish nickel plateform.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233346


Thats what kit i run Love it! I was just going for stability though. Just wanted everything to function properly. But on this board i am sure you can push more if you wanted too. Like 1.65v 2400mhz or much higher. I know some where having trouble getting those speeds on the rive. But depends on processor as well. Have we confirmed ivy-b handles higher memory speed than sandy-b. I don't know. Maybe someone else can chime in on that. But it seems like they maybe updated the memory controller in ivy-b? But sandy-b has always been able to clock higher and run higher memory. So i dont know.

Oh and yes that kit is more than ok


----------



## theultimaterage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> Im kind of anxious too, except for the spending of 1 grand for a mobo and processor lol, i think i will probably go ahead and upgrade my operating system to windows 7 64 home ed, ssd drives, faster ram, and maybe look into custom water cooling.
> 
> Is this ram ok? i think this is the ram kit i want to get. If i get the rampage 4 black edition i will do a black and chrome/nickel build... with nickel waterblocks for cpu, mobo, graphics, and nickel pump top as my inside of my case has a reflective mirror finish nickel plateform.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233346


Yoooo I feel you man. I've defo spent multiple thousands on my new build and all accessories/peripherals on my build. Just the power supply/graphics card were over a stack ($1000) alone, and this mobo is finna be another half a stack lol.

As for the Dominators, those memory sticks are awesome from what I've heard. I'm seriously considering getting the 2400 version of those, but I might instead get some G. Skill Trident X's as well. Those Dominators are super beautiful though, but they're way more expensive. I say if you got the money for it, go for it; they'll look awesome in your RIVBE!


----------



## raw2dogmeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> How many people have pre-ordered off new egg here?


I did.


----------



## theultimaterage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raw2dogmeat*
> 
> I did.


Me too! My preorder's still in pending status.....


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theultimaterage*
> 
> Me too! My preorder's still in pending status.....


Nice fellow Chi towner


----------



## kpoeticg

Same here. I got my preorder confirmation the day after i placed it, and haven't heard anything since


----------



## d33r

Thanks for the great responses guys. I still feel abit foolish thou for wanting to spend 2.5grand on a new setup when my current one gets the job done.. I guess im just bored and want a new build...


----------



## 636cc of fury

So benched the R4BE under LN2 the last few nights testing some S1 4960X's, here are some results:

Windows 8.1 was not the optimal OS, will revisit with W7 x64

http://imgur.com/Nuqw79f

http://imgur.com/mOjW2yz

http://imgur.com/OEs4aAM

http://imgur.com/fpg3xDx

http://imgur.com/6oFwubs

http://imgur.com/khf6OUs

Will post pics of the session shortly


----------



## Cool Mike

Since the release date for Assassin's Creed 4 (PC version) is Nov. 19th and our Rampage Black includes an Assassin's Creed 4 download code I would expect the Black to begin shipping November 18 or 19th.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Since the release date for Assassin's Creed 4 (PC version) is Nov. 19th and our Rampage Black includes an Assassin's Creed 4 download code I would expect the Black to begin shipping November 18 or 19th.


Did something happen to punching code into downloader, and seeing message game would be released 19.11. do you want to preload data?


----------



## skupples

lol, I don't believe a physical disk is inside the box, as some have suggested.


----------



## theultimaterage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Nice fellow Chi towner


Oh heck yeah! What's good joe? lol j/k That's awesome though man; Chicago is in the buildin' (at least until these crazy winds destroy the whole block lol)


----------



## Cool Mike

Not clear on what your saying.

Each Rampage IV black MB retail box will include a Code that will unlock the Downloadable game.


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theultimaterage*
> 
> Oh heck yeah! What's good joe? lol j/k That's awesome though man; Chicago is in the buildin' (at least until these crazy winds destroy the whole block lol)


I know right. I think i felt my whole house move today


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So benched the R4BE under LN2 the last few nights testing some S1 4960X's, here are some results:
> 
> Windows 8.1 was not the optimal OS, will revisit with W7 x64
> 
> http://imgur.com/Nuqw79f
> 
> http://imgur.com/mOjW2yz
> 
> http://imgur.com/OEs4aAM
> 
> http://imgur.com/fpg3xDx
> 
> http://imgur.com/6oFwubs
> 
> http://imgur.com/khf6OUs
> 
> Will post pics of the session shortly


Damn that's some good stuff there. Pushing the envelope! Don't tell me that's on an h100 now What you stable out at? What mem kit you have? Nevermind just saw gskill Sorry


----------



## theultimaterage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> I know right. I think i felt my whole house move today


Man, I'm at work usin' these old crappy HP's wit' frickin' Windows XP still on 'em (omg just typing this is super annoying. cuz of how slow this comp is) and the wind has been super crazy yo! lol I know we were called the Windy City but holy crap man!


----------



## gdubc

I think you guys all just misunderstood each other anyhow for the most part.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. I am somewhat new to the site. I am assuming that is the spoiler icon in the response window. ( Or the little message icon). Thanks for not getting involved. He has already been reported. I am ignoring him anyways. At this point its just childish.


It just makes it easier to scroll through the thread without seeing the same super large post posted 5 times







welcome to the site btw, since you said youre new.


----------



## LunaP

@Skupps I missed it, do you really have 2 1tb SSD's ? If so are you Raiding them? Is there even a point @ there already speeds? XD would love to know the speed capabilities of that.

*Oh btw for those that ordered through NCIX* , if you ask nicely they should refund the shipping cost, I got mine refunded recently for asking. Be sure to fire an email today prior should they have it ready to go this week.


----------



## szeged

i think we should drop the whole " get offended" thing in this thread and get back to the real discussion...how overpriced this thing is


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i think we should drop the whole " get offended" thing in this thread and get back to the real discussion...how overpriced this thing is


I'm still curious if it's the packaged game thats giving it the 50$ bump, since the RIVE was what? 430$ on release? so 20$ more for the premium of a limited edition board (if following previous black generations ) and 50$ for the game?

I think kpoeticg mentioned earlier it'd be nice if they had 2 versions 1 w/ the game and 1 w/o to save the 50$

Also see my previous comment in case you ordered from NCIX. Get y0 refund on.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I'm still curious if it's the packaged game thats giving it the 50$ bump, since the RIVE was what? 430$ on release? so 20$ more for the premium of a limited edition board (if following previous black generations ) and 50$ for the game?
> 
> I think kpoeticg mentioned earlier it'd be nice if they had 2 versions 1 w/ the game and 1 w/o to save the 50$
> 
> Also see my previous comment in case you ordered from NCIX. Get y0 refund on.


im guessing its either a little piece of construction paper with asus stickers all over it with a code on it, or they will email you the code.

sending a hard copy of the game would probably cost asus more money, i think they would prefer to cheap out as much as possible and still charge a ton for it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. I am somewhat new to the site. I am assuming that is the spoiler icon in the response window. ( Or the little message icon). Thanks for not getting involved. He has already been reported. I am ignoring him anyways. At this point its just childish.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I think you guys all just misunderstood each other anyhow for the most part.


This, times 1,000,000,000... drop it for the love of all things holy, specially the flying spaghetti monster. Because really... I'm offended, by your taking offense, and being offended. See, because in a world of fake rage, the only true emotion is offense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I'm still curious if it's the packaged game thats giving it the 50$ bump, since the RIVE was what? 430$ on release? so 20$ more for the premium of a limited edition board (if following previous black generations ) and 50$ for the game?
> 
> I think kpoeticg mentioned earlier it'd be nice if they had 2 versions 1 w/ the game and 1 w/o to save the 50$
> 
> Also see my previous comment in case you ordered from NCIX. Get y0 refund on.


No, I will not be raiding them. I will be using the turbo-boost software or w/e it's called that came with them. should be getting ~800 r/w

I was going to recycle my older SSD's, but decided to migrate them over to the living room PC, and get a 2nd 1tb evo. See, because this damned board is never coming out. So, i'm going to build one out of SSD's & video cards.


----------



## szeged

ah fellow pastafarians, welcome brothers.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just saw the price of this at newegg, $499.99 for this
> 
> asus....stop.
> 
> im going gigabyte next time i upgrade


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just saw the price of this at newegg, $499.99 for this
> 
> asus....stop.
> 
> im going gigabyte next time i upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> High end gigabyte doesn't have anything on high end asus, especially RIV series.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> How many people have pre-ordered off new egg here?


I got a pre-order in early.

I have to agree with the others. While I was never able to get a hold of an EVGA X79 Dark, I went through a few other builds with Gigabyte and Asus boards.

Asus Rampage IV Formula and Extreme for the win! Hands down, easiest way to push anything I threw at them. Where I was previously happy with my Asrock, it clearly showed how crippled my Asrock x79 Fatal1ty Professional and Champion really were when it came to overclocking and bootstrapping. Wow.

I told myself I would never go back to Asus after the bullcrap I went through in 2006 with their "flagship" boards of the day, what pieces of junk. Lost 10 years of data to a RAID1 failure on another Asus server board during a "transition."

But I can't deny the ROG series. Ever since Asus hired that guy away from EVGA bios team, they now have what EVGA once had before. I know EVGA is trying hard with the new bios team they put together for the X79 Dark; but, with a 2 year old and building a house and starting two businesses, I have zero time and zero patience. If I spend money on something, especially a lot of money, it better goddamn work.


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> I got a present order in early.
> 
> I have to agree with the others. While I was never able to get a hold of an EVGA X79 Dark, I went through a few other builds with Gigabyte and Asus boards.
> 
> Asus Rampage IV Formula and Extreme FTW. Ha D's down, easiest way to push anything I threw at them. Where I was previously happy with my Asrock, it clearly showed how crippled my Asrock x79 Fatal1ty Professional and Champion really were when it came to overclocking and bootstrapping. Wow.
> 
> I told myself I would never go back after the BS I went through in 2006 with their "flagship" boards of the day.
> 
> But I can't deny the ROG series. Ever since Asus hired that guy away from EVGA bios team, they now have what EVGA once had before. I know EVGA is trying hard with the new bios team they put together for the X79 Dark; but, with a 2 year old and building a house and starting two businesses, I have zero time and zero patience. If I spend money, especially a lot of money, on something, it better GD work.


Yes i know $500.00 for a motherboard is outrageous. I always expect it to work. But I actually have a rive and for some reason it was not booting windows on my gtx 680s in the first pci-e slot only. It was very strange. So i had to rma the board. But it doesn't sit well with me them just repairing instead of replacing. So i decided to run my luck with this one and see what happens. Then try to get asus full replacement or use as test board for future builds. Or sell it straight up. Its a great board though either way.


----------



## szeged

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Trying out the spoiler thing first all Yes i know $500.00 for a motherboard is outrageous. I always expect it to work. But I actually have a rive and for some reason it was not booting windows on my gtx 680s in the first pci-e slot only. It was very strange. So i had to rma the board. But it doesn't sit well with me them just repairing instead of replacing. So i decided to run my luck with this one and see what happens. Then try to get asus full replacement or use as test board for future builds. Or sell it straight up. Its a great board though either way.






highlight his post you quoted in your editbox then hit the spoiler button


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> highlight his post you quoted in your editbox then hit the spoiler button


Thanks!!!!! lol Was wondering why it wasn't working. Thought i put it in the wrong place or something.


----------



## theultimaterage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ah fellow pastafarians, welcome brothers.


Oodles & Noodles my brotha! lol Pastafaris ftw!


----------



## BoutDrama

Ill def be investing in one of these very soon


----------



## Gallien

Pre-ordered from newegg last week, If i hear anything, i'll definitely keep you guys posted!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallien*
> 
> Pre-ordered from newegg last week, If i hear anything, i'll definitely keep you guys posted!


mean while, over in Canada (California)



Who ever works on their site must be incredibly out of touch with some other department.


----------



## Gallien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> mean while, over in Canada (California)
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever works on their site must be incredibly out of touch with some other department.


Wow, dont you put that evil on me! haha
You havent had the chance to speak to rep or anything?


----------



## theultimaterage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> mean while, over in Canada (California)
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever works on their site must be incredibly out of touch with some other department.


lol Fail. Glad I didn't put in my order on NCIX. That website looked shady as hell to me when they first posted that link. No thanks. I'll stick with my trusty NewEgg lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallien*
> 
> Wow, dont you put that evil on me! haha
> You havent had the chance to speak to rep or anything?


I'm sorry, let me clarify. This is from Ncix... My first, & last time doing business with them. Even if they did refund my shipping & bump me up to overnight. I have had quite a few lengthy conversations with them. They just SUCK @ maintaining their website. I'm going to bank on shipping starting on the 20th, @least for NCIX. They probably have to walk over to NewEgg to pickup the units.


----------



## BOB850123

Stopped by MicroCenter today and picked this up. Now all I need is for the board to be released. Hopefully will ship out on Tuesday.


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOB850123*
> 
> Stopped by MicroCenter today and picked this up. Now all I need is for the board to be released. Hopefully will ship out on Tuesday.


Nice i just hope you didn't pay $630.00 for it>>>http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116939


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theultimaterage*
> 
> lol Fail. Glad I didn't put in my order on NCIX. That website looked shady as hell to me when they first posted that link. No thanks. I'll stick with my trusty NewEgg lol


I have way too many horror stories with newegg to ever buy another mobo from them again. Though, ncix most likely just goes next door to get them... (they share an industrial park with newegg)

I had to go through 4 Max V forms before I got one that wasn't busted,opened, missing stuff.


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOB850123*
> 
> Stopped by MicroCenter today and picked this up. Now all I need is for the board to be released. Hopefully will ship out on Tuesday.


I have the same CPU just sitting on my shelf collecting dust. C'mon November 19th!


----------



## BOB850123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Nice i just hope you didn't pay $630.00 for it>>>http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116939


Nope, that is just the retail listing. I paid $530 plus tax which comes out to being cheaper than Newegg by a little bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> I have the same CPU just sitting on my shelf collecting dust. C'mon November 19th!


I cannot wait to get my new build underway.


----------



## LunaP

Same, popped out my old 980x box just to compare. Only thing that worries me is the small size of these boxes and the possibility of damage to the chip ( if possible ) from shipping and weight on top, thankfully they no longer have pins so that's a good thing.

WILL SUCK if anyones BE's come w/ bent pins omg I'd flip a


----------



## degenn

I really don't understand the flack you guys are giving NCIX... it's kind of pathetic. If you want to place the blame on someone -- place it squarely on Asus. End of story.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> I really don't understand the flack you guys are giving NCIX... it's kind of pathetic. If you want to place the blame on someone -- place it squarely on Asus. End of story.


We actually went over this before, earlier, the flack issue was that they're basing their shipment dates off of what is said on the forums, the manager explained this to us via emails copy pasting quotes from different forums.

The initial statement was they had direct contact w/ the MFC's but this turned out to be that of a lie later on when they finally just came out with that. After a few of us explained things to them , they finally changed the ETA to unknown, while NewEgg had actual contact as per discussions with their managers. We're just upset w/ the whole bait n hook their attempting, and how the story keeps changing each time vs being concurrent w/ the rest lol.

Their service/attitude about it just creates bad customer service. Other than that we're aware of the issues w/ the Asus reps on the ROG forums.

tl;dr

NCIX - doesn't have a clear story/understanding
NewEgg - Is aware of what's going on

People want their boards


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> mean while, over in Canada (California)
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever works on their site must be incredibly out of touch with some other department.


Really hope they didn't mean 12 December. ...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> Really hope they didn't mean 12 December. ...


lololol, I asked them that actually...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> I really don't understand the flack you guys are giving NCIX... it's kind of pathetic. If you want to place the blame on someone -- place it squarely on Asus. End of story.


oohh man not this dead horse. Please learn to scroll up in threads, we have divulged our convo's with NCIX multiple times. They flop stories more than a politician.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> We actually went over this before, earlier, the flack issue was that they're basing their shipment dates off of what is said on the forums, the manager explained this to us via emails copy pasting quotes from different forums.
> 
> The initial statement was they had direct contact w/ the MFC's but this turned out to be that of a lie later on when they finally just came out with that. After a few of us explained things to them , they finally changed the ETA to unknown, while NewEgg had actual contact as per discussions with their managers. We're just upset w/ the whole bait n hook their attempting, and how the story keeps changing each time vs being concurrent w/ the rest lol.
> 
> Their service/attitude about it just creates bad customer service. Other than that we're aware of the issues w/ the Asus reps on the ROG forums.
> 
> tl;dr
> 
> NCIX - doesn't have a clear story/understanding
> NewEgg - Is aware of what's going on
> 
> People want their boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> anyway's.... It's late, must work early. I will be interested to hear if newegg ships a day early (today, monday the 18th)


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> oohh man not this dead horse. Please learn to scroll up in threads, we have divulged our convo's with NCIX multiple times. They flop stories more than a politician.


Dead horse? You guys are the guys who keeping bringing it up...

Well aware of all the conversations in this thread as I've been keeping up with every single page.

If Asus had have launched this thing properly then there would be no issues at all on either side. NewEgg isn't infallible and has had its release date changed *at least 3 times now*... I don't see you guys losing your minds over that.

I guarantee NewEgg had no more or less contact with Asus regarding the release compared to NCIX. They are both doing their best to please the impatient, OCD hardware crowd who are inundating them with e-mails asking silly questions that really have no firm answer (again, blame Asus). It should have been well known to everyone on this board for the last 2-3weeks that the release date for this motherboard is November 19th. I think this thread has gotten quite silly on quite a few occasions... it's just PC hardware guys...

Also for what it's worth I've been in contact with NCIX Canada over the last 2 months about this board and they have given me accurate info every step of the way, more accurate and detailed, in fact, than the info NewEgg has given me.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> If Asus had have launched this thing properly then there would be no issues at all on either side. NewEgg isn't infallible and has had its release date changed *at least 3 times now*... I don't see you guys losing your minds over that.


Because NewEgg is up front w/ us and doesn't beat around the bush








Quote:


> I guarantee NewEgg had no more or less contact with Asus regarding the release compared to NCIX. They are both doing their best to please the impatient, OCD hardware crowd who are inundating them with e-mails asking silly questions that really have no firm answer (again, blame Asus). It should have been well known to everyone on this board for the last 2-3weeks that the release date for this motherboard is November 19th. *I think this thread has gotten quite silly on quite a few occasions... it's just PC hardware guys...*


I've learned that when it gets to the point where posts actually bother me I Take a break or change threads!







Quote:


> Also for what it's worth I've been in contact with *NCIX Canada* over the last 2 months about this board and they have given me accurate info every step of the way, more accurate and detailed, in fact, than the info NewEgg has given me.


Well there's the issue, we're talking about NCIX US. We've been in talks + keeping tabs on names of employees/managers.


----------



## degenn

You guys have had completely unrealistic expectations from newegg/ncix this entire time to be frank. I'd hate to be a CSR in the enthusiast PC hardware space, that's for sure....


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> lololol, I asked them that actually..


What did they say?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Dead horse? You guys are the guys who keeping bringing it up...
> 
> Well aware of all the conversations in this thread as I've been keeping up with every single page.
> 
> If Asus had have launched this thing properly then there would be no issues at all on either side. NewEgg isn't infallible and has had its release date changed *at least 3 times now*... I don't see you guys losing your minds over that.


Asus takes partial blame, for pushing out release dates that were likely out of a hat. This can be viewed on the"asus.rog.official" thread.. "We said WE THINK!"
Quote:


> I guarantee NewEgg had no more or less contact with Asus regarding the release compared to NCIX. They are both doing their best to please the impatient, OCD hardware crowd who are inundating them with e-mails asking silly questions that really have no firm answer (again, blame Asus). It should have been well known to everyone on this board for the last 2-3weeks that the release date for this motherboard is November 19th. I think this thread has gotten quite silly on quite a few occasions... it's just PC hardware guys...


& their lies the problem. NCIX has no communication with ASUS directly, they communicate with the supplier, who communicates with ASUS. @least, this is what iv'e been told in our convo's, which can be viewed in previous pages. I'm not commenting on newegg because they are not the company I chose to do business with, so yeah... They also listed the board for pre-order once it was actually off NDA. Where as, ncix listed it damn near 2 months ago which gave me (possibly others) the impression they knew what they were doing. Anyway's, it's down to the wire. We will know soon enough.
Quote:


> Also for what it's worth I've been in contact with NCIX Canada over the last 2 months about this board and they have given me accurate info every step of the way, more accurate and detailed, in fact, than the info NewEgg has given me.


would love to see the correspondence.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> You guys have had completely unrealistic expectations from newegg/ncix this entire time to be frank. I'd hate to be a CSR in the enthusiast PC hardware space, that's for sure....


The problem is that NCIX listed the board to be available way before it was going to be, simply to get people to preorder from them rather than other places. Newegg has had a single release date, NCIX has changed theirs multiple times.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> What did they say?


"we can offer you a refund on your shipping!"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> The problem is that NCIX listed the board to be available way before it was going to be, simply to get people to preorder from them rather than other places. Newegg has had a single release date, NCIX has changed theirs multiple times.


they had 12th, 15th, 18th, 19th. One of those may of been left out. Think it was the 12th date.

Still waiting on this proof of accurate information about the unit. Seems both CA & USA NCIX would have the same information for products. If they told you "we don't know" then I believe in it's accuracy.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> would love to see the correspondence.


Would love to be able to provide it, but all of our conversations have taken place over the phone. When I want answers I usually pick up the phone and ask to speak to someone with some authority. In my experience I find you're much more likely to get relevant, accurate information that way.

Last time I spoke with them (Friday night) I was told my board would be ready on the 20th (for local pick-up) and that they were currently in-transit from their supplier to their local warehouse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Newegg has had a single release date, NCIX has changed theirs multiple times.


NewEgg has changed theirs at least 3 times. Every single issue that has popped up regarding the release of this board on either newegg/ncix side.. or anywhere else for that matter -- is because of Asus.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> NewEgg has changed theirs at least 3 times. Every single issue that has popped up regarding the release of this board on either newegg/ncix side.. or anywhere else for that matter -- is because of Asus.


Newegg changed theirs because they had contact with ASUS. NCIX had no idea what is going on, and still probably doesn't.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Newegg changed theirs because they had contact with ASUS. NCIX had no idea what is going on, and still probably doesn't.


Newegg probably didn't have any idea what's going on either. Can you verify that they had been talking directly with Asus and weren't just telling you what you want to hear? Even if so, since when has Asus ever given accurate information about the launch of this board...? It's been a cluster**** the entire way.

If Newegg has been changing theirs due to direct contact with Asus then it just shows even Asus didn't know what's going on as the dates were changed from 11/19 to 11/15 and then subsequently back to 11/19, pretty sure there was an 11/18 in there at some point too. So it looks like their source at Asus is just as "clueless" as the people over at NCIX.

Again, for the last time... it's Asus who should be in the hot seat here.


----------



## 636cc of fury

pics. . .

http://imgur.com/PsAt0NI

http://imgur.com/krQxLeS

http://imgur.com/0L88x2l

http://imgur.com/oFAwahJ

http://imgur.com/BwSIcS6

http://imgur.com/krSqOUs

Sooooooooo nice benching full pot


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Newegg probably didn't have any idea what's going on either. Can you verify that they had been talking directly with Asus and weren't just telling you what you want to hear? Even if so, since when has Asus ever given accurate information about the launch of this board...? It's been a cluster**** the entire way.
> 
> If Newegg has been changing theirs due to direct contact with Asus then it just shows even Asus didn't know what's going on as the dates were changed from 11/19 to 11/15 and then subsequently back to 11/19, pretty sure there was an 11/18 in there at some point too. So it looks like their source at Asus is just as "clueless" as the people over at NCIX.
> 
> Again, for the last time... it's Asus who should be in the hot seat here.


Newegg was giving an estimate based off of ASUS. NCIX was randomly throwing numbers out there. They claimed it was supposed to come a month ago. If you actually talked to NCIX rep's you would also see that they are clueless on to when the board is coming. The 19th is a viable release date, because the game comes out on the 19th, which is what Newegg had for the majority of the time. NCIX had random numbers like the 28th, 29th, 2nd, 3rd,5th, and STILL has the 12th on their site when it is the 17th. It's obvious ASUS has no idea what was going on with their shipments, but NCIX was throwing random numbers to draw in potential purchases, which is wrong. Besides that, an ETA is a small range, like newegg has had (15th-19th), it isn't two months.

And stop derailing, this has been brought up so many times now. I'd much rather enjoy the ln2 pictures.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have way too many horror stories with newegg to ever buy another mobo from them again. Though, ncix most likely just goes next door to get them... (they share an industrial park with newegg)
> 
> I had to go through 4 Max V forms before I got one that wasn't busted,opened, missing stuff.


That is the first time I have heard of problem's like that with Newegg.. I guess it just goes to show you no one store is infallible. I know I have spent enough with newegg over the years to equal the GNP of some small countries and never one problem..

not trying to troll just really amazed at this and first time I have read it about newegg. maybe I need to read some more.

But good luck to you and everyone getting this board. I am still undecided on if I am going to change my RIVE for this.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> And stop derailing










...you really gonna go there?







The irony...


----------



## OPTIX ONE

When the r4e came out I remember new egg was sending out ones with bent pins. I do think asus and new egg have something going on this time. Because on the asus website. I think there the recommend store to buy the new board from. I don't care where it comes from. I just want to see the board up close already I have to say I really like the fact it has upgraded onboard sound and wifi( not that I will use wifi always) but for people like me that run 3way sli or more. This leaves room maybe to slide a capture card or something in while praying it doesn't drop down to x8. Or to be able to have sound and wifi without using a pci x1 extension. Then trying to find sleeve for that flat fat ribbon cable to make it look pretty. Not mention upgraded power, imc,chokes etc.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you really gonna go there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony...


Joining the troll party I see. Last time I looked, it wasn't me who spent the last three pages arguing with every other member about ncix newegg and asus and their failures.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> I have to say I really like the fact it has upgraded onboard sound and wifi( not that I will use wifi always) but for people like me that run 3way sli or more. This leaves room maybe to slide a capture card or something in while praying it doesn't drop down to x8. Or to be able to have sound and wifi without using a pci x1 extension. Then trying to find sleeve for that flat fat ribbon cable to make it look pretty. Not mention upgraded power, imc,chokes etc.


Agreed, the on-board SupremeFX and inclusion of AC4 alone kind of justifies the fact that it costs $500 (emphasis on kind of... I don't think any motherboard should cost $400-$500, but I digress...). The way I see it, it saves me at least $120 on a sound card (plus a PCIe slot) and I get a free game worth $50.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Joining the troll party I see. Last time I looked, it wasn't me who spent the last three pages arguing with every other member about ncix newegg and asus and their failures.


Troll party...? Oh please man, c'mon now...









The point was this thread has been de-railed and re-railed so many times over the course of its *270pgs* that I hardly think it matters at this point.


----------



## OPTIX ONE

I am concerned about the non active cooling on the pch. I don't think I will be getting a block for a bit. Even if ek comes out with one. Anybody worried about this? Or do you think its not a big deal. I know that fan had problems anyway TTL said it gets pretty darn hot in his review.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> I am concerned about the non active cooling on the pch. I don't think I will be getting a block for a bit. Even if ek comes out with one. Anybody worried about this? Or do you think its not a big deal. I know that fan had problems anyway TTL said it gets pretty darn hot in his review.


I would not think it would matter unless you are planning and pushing it real hard. From my experiences the fans and water blocks on these are just more for bling. just my







on this and also have checked the temps on previous boards while overclocking using a IR camera and never seemed too hot to me!!


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> I am concerned about the non active cooling on the pch. I don't think I will be getting a block for a bit. Even if ek comes out with one. Anybody worried about this? Or do you think its not a big deal. I know that fan had problems anyway TTL said it gets pretty darn hot in his review.
> 
> 
> 
> I would not think it would matter unless you are planning and pushing it real hard. From my experiences the fans and water blocks on these are just more for bling. just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on this and also have checked the temps on previous boards while overclocking using a IR camera and never seemed too hot to me!!
Click to expand...

I know the funny thing is even ek says that there R4E motherboard waterblock does not cool any more efficiently than the stock cooling assembly. They say it right there on there site.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> I know the funny thing is even ek says that there R4E motherboard waterblock does not cool any more efficiently than the stock cooling assembly. They say it right there on there site.


You are right and I think they are all basically for looks. I like the way they look so I am using them and the ram coolers but makes tubing running hard with all those blocks so close together... would be alright if I was going to series all the blocks but I have paralleled them, Have the Titans on 1, the CPU on another and the RAM and M/B blocks on another one..

If you are in the States you are up late this is for sure. Waiting and checking new-egg???


----------



## theultimaterage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have way too many horror stories with newegg to ever buy another mobo from them again. Though, ncix most likely just goes next door to get them... (they share an industrial park with newegg)
> 
> I had to go through 4 Max V forms before I got one that wasn't busted,opened, missing stuff.


Wow, that sucks homie. I hope we don't have that experience wit' this RIVBE or else I'm goin' ham on somebody lol. I done dropped too many dollars to have defective products yo, real talk.


----------



## 6steven9

^ Wut?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> I am concerned about the non active cooling on the pch. I don't think I will be getting a block for a bit. Even if ek comes out with one. Anybody worried about this? Or do you think its not a big deal. I know that fan had problems anyway TTL said it gets pretty darn hot in his review.


ii'm almost positive that running in 16x8x16x is basically a marketing gimmick, as the 16x slots will ALWAYS be limited by the singular 8x slot.


----------



## Cool Mike

*Almost show time.* Hoping I will have my RIVBE in hand within 72 hours.


----------



## skupples

the story is, neither newegg or asus contact asus directly as to supply of the board. That's done through the supplier. So, w/e makes them for asus>>supplier>>reseller


----------



## ino8

For EU folk, wouldn't expect this to ship until early December judging by availability status in Nordic stores and the UK. I do hope it launches stateside this week, however.


----------



## TK101

Guys.... Guess what tomorrow is!! I've got a good feeling about it. Preordered it last week, and the date on newegg still shows the 19th soooo yea heh.


----------



## LunaP

You'd figure if a rep from NCIX was gonna do damage control here they'd at least sign up and go under their name vs jump on a normal user account and attempt it vs just trolling people









Anywhoo, Once one of us get's our tracking # and or confirmation it's been shipped you'll see the thread jump up. I just ordered an X star last night, and my titan arrives today, so lot's to look forward to this week if it does ship.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> You'd figure if a rep from NCIX was gonna do damage control here they'd at least sign up and go under their name vs jump on a normal user account and attempt it vs just trolling people


Hate to burst your bubble here Sherlock but I don't work for NCIX -- nor am I trolling anyone.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Hate to burst your bubble here Sherlock but I don't work for NCIX -- nor am I trolling anyone.


[ineffective, no bubble exists to burst]

ara ara quite the defensive type aren't we







I never even mentioned a name


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ii'm almost positive that running in 16x8x16x is basically a marketing gimmick, as the 16x slots will ALWAYS be limited by the singular 8x slot.


I have always wondered this as well. Bios does say that its running at x16 x8 x16. Don't know if its fact or fiction.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> [ineffective, no bubble exists to burst]
> 
> ara ara quite the defensive type aren't we
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never even mentioned a name












...and here I am being labeled the troll..


----------



## Cool Mike

Ordered mine almost 3 weeks ago from Newegg. I want to see a shipped status very soon.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and here I am being labeled the troll..


riiight








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Ordered mine almost 3 weeks ago from Newegg. I want to see a shipped status very soon.


Did you do overnight by chance? I'm about to log in and check mine.


----------



## Raghar

I just ordered my CPU. Quad core here we go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> ara ara quite the defensive type aren't we
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never even mentioned a name


I thought you are talking about Skupples.


----------



## theultimaterage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Newegg probably didn't have any idea what's going on either. Can you verify that they had been talking directly with Asus and weren't just telling you what you want to hear? Even if so, since when has Asus ever given accurate information about the launch of this board...? It's been a cluster**** the entire way.
> 
> If Newegg has been changing theirs due to direct contact with Asus then it just shows even Asus didn't know what's going on as the dates were changed from 11/19 to 11/15 and then subsequently back to 11/19, pretty sure there was an 11/18 in there at some point too. So it looks like their source at Asus is just as "clueless" as the people over at NCIX.
> 
> Again, for the last time... it's Asus who should be in the hot seat here.


Honestly, I agree with you. I watched NewEgg change their release date multiple times too, from the 15th, to the 18th, to the 20th, then finally settling on the 19tth. We're all still sittin' around clueless wonderin' what's gonna happen and just HOPING that things go smoothly and that we receive our boards soon. ASUS has not given us ANY info this entire time, no official release date, final pricing, nothin'. Then we have to be inundated with reviewers teasin' us wit' pictures/benchmarks of their own boards while we still sit on our hands patiently waiting to get ours.

Don't get me wrong, NCIX is still at fault for leading its customers on with their faulty information, but ASUS could've made things a lot easier for everyone just by droppin' a line on us and givin' us some info. They coulda sent us a link, an e-mail, a youtube vid (wait, they did that but it had NO INFO in it!), a rap song, SOMETHING to inform us of what's goin' on wit' this board!

All we can do is keep our fingers crossed.........


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I just ordered my CPU. Quad core here we go.


4820?
Did they onry release 3 chips this time for IVY-E? 1 quad 2 hex?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theultimaterage*
> 
> , *a rap song*, SOMETHING to inform us of what's goin' on wit' this board!
> 
> All we can do is keep our fingers crossed.........


This would have been awesome haha, I'd have forgiven everything had I received something like that, can't even imagine the lyrics









yo dawg! *busts-a-beat*
u kn0 we g0t ch0 b0ard (background chorus: "DAT SWAaAaAG")


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 4820?
> Did they onry release 3 chips this time for IVY-E? 1 quad 2 hex?)


Yes, it's the same as with Sandy-E. One for cheap, one 6-core, and one extreme.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ino8*
> 
> For EU folk, wouldn't expect this to ship until early December judging by availability status in Nordic stores and the UK. I do hope it launches stateside this week, however.


EU stores says 28.11. and 4.12. which is surprisingly the same date I calculated.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theultimaterage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Newegg probably didn't have any idea what's going on either. Can you verify that they had been talking directly with Asus and weren't just telling you what you want to hear? Even if so, since when has Asus ever given accurate information about the launch of this board...? It's been a cluster**** the entire way.
> 
> If Newegg has been changing theirs due to direct contact with Asus then it just shows even Asus didn't know what's going on as the dates were changed from 11/19 to 11/15 and then subsequently back to 11/19, pretty sure there was an 11/18 in there at some point too. So it looks like their source at Asus is just as "clueless" as the people over at NCIX.
> 
> Again, for the last time... it's Asus who should be in the hot seat here.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I agree with you. I watched NewEgg change their release date multiple times too, from the 15th, to the 18th, to the 20th, then finally settling on the 19tth. We're all still sittin' around clueless wonderin' what's gonna happen and just HOPING that things go smoothly and that we receive our boards soon. ASUS has not given us ANY info this entire time, no official release date, final pricing, nothin'. Then we have to be inundated with reviewers teasin' us wit' pictures/benchmarks of their own boards while we still sit on our hands patiently waiting to get ours.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, NCIX is still at fault for leading its customers on with their faulty information, but ASUS could've made things a lot easier for everyone just by droppin' a line on us and givin' us some info. They coulda sent us a link, an e-mail, a youtube vid (wait, they did that but it had NO INFO in it!), a rap song, SOMETHING to inform us of what's goin' on wit' this board!
> 
> All we can do is keep our fingers crossed.........
Click to expand...

I must say though Newegg has been pretty solid with the 19th for a long time now. The dates changed a couple times the day the board went up on there site but after that it has been the 19th the entire time. NCIX still says the 12th and has basically changed the date the entire time to keep people with them. Plus I ordered my board from newegg the day they went up and I still haven't been charged. How can ncix take your money right away like that. I don't like that and will never preorder from them after this. How could you ever trust there preorder dates after this. Plus I hate to say this because I can't find the links but I remember this happening with a couple other products they had for preorder. I think it was when the titans were in crazy demand. I don't really care but Newegg did not do the same thing. I am not even a fan of newegg as they ruined a motherboard of mine but there preorder process has been pretty good as long as they ship tommorrow.


----------



## Cool Mike

Yes, I did overnight.


----------



## erayser

Newegg might be starting to ship... but I'm only speculating. When I asked customer service if they could waive my shipping fees a while back, since they offering shipping now, they responded that they would refund shipping cost the day preorders transfers to sale orders,and shipped out. I checked status earlier this morning, and I still had the $8.50 shipping in my order details. Just checked again, and now shipping was taken off. But like I said... I'm only speculating.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> Newegg might be starting to ship... but I'm only speculating. When I asked customer service if they could waive my shipping fees, since they offering shipping now, they responded that they would refund shipping cost the day preorders transfers to sale orders,and shipped out. I checked status earlier this morning, and I still had the $8.50 shipping in my order details. Just checked again, and now shipping was taken off. But like I said... I'm only speculating.


Excellent! Hopefully we will be getting out tracking numbers emailed just as soon as they finish getting our boards loaded up ...


----------



## OPTIX ONE

My order on new egg was just confirmed to be charged and shipping out within 24 to 48 hours. So there coming boys and girls


----------



## Hooy

Just got my order confirmed too.


----------



## erayser

Well, just checked again, and now it changed from pre-order status to order-verification...









EDIT: Just got my order confirmation email


----------



## LunaP

This means it'll ship today, as they still have time, so overnight orders will be received tomorrow ~~


----------



## Cool Mike

Good News!







My Black is at order verification with Newegg. Meaning they are charging my credit card. Hoping it will go out today or tomorrow. Its coming Guys/Gals.







Thinking it will go out today! I hope.... I did overnight delivery.

I told everyone from the beginning Newegg would not play around.


----------



## cruzdi

My pre-order has a status of packaging and my credit card has been charged!


----------



## eduncan911

I just got charged as well.









Guess I won't get getting an EVGA X79 Dark then... It was a race!


----------



## combatvetgsr

Been lurking for awhile. Wanted to add mine is also in the packaging phase


----------



## LunaP

Yeah it's definitely shipping today! w00t


----------



## TK101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This means it'll ship today, as they still have time, so overnight orders will be received tomorrow ~~


Same here! Im excited like a kid at Toys R' Us!


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Oh yeah! Just got my 'order confirmation' and 'payment charged' emails back-to-back as well.









Now with the 'Newegg 3Day' shipping I should hopefully receive it by the 26th or 27th. lol


----------



## eduncan911

Here's to hoping NewEgg has stock at UPS Sumerset, NJ storage facility! That would mean free next day delivery for me! (I get almost everything from Amazon and NewEgg next-day from that location!)

PS: NewEgg, Amazon and many others don't actually have dozens of warehouses around the US. They pay a storage fee from UPS and FedEx "Storage Facilities" to have a product in stock all over the country for faster shipping, and less overhead. This is also how they get around most tax laws because they do not have a presence in those states, UPS and FedEx do. But since you aren't buying from FedEx or UPS, there's no tax! When you buy from NewEgg, the order gets sent to, say, the UPS Storage Facility in Sumerset, NJ and they fulfill it there.


----------



## Cool Mike

Mine is at packaging. Newegg is shipping out of Cali so our RIVBE is shipping today! I will receive tomorrow. Very Happy.









Any thing happening with NCIX shipping it?


----------



## kpoeticg

Verified here too!!!!!









I wonder if Newegg filled NCIX's order yet


----------



## erayser

Hopefully it's being shipped from Newegg HQ, which is 2 hours from me. I'm expecting to have it tomorrow. Most of my newegg shipments usually comes to me next day... even if I don't pay for it.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Mine is at packaging. Newegg is shipping out of Cali so our RIVBE is shipping today! I will receive tomorrow. Very Happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Any thing happening with NCIX shipping it*?


Just called they said check back tomorrow, they should have an update by then. Shouldn't be long for them though, they'll eventually get it right


----------



## Arm3nian

Nothing has changed on my NCIX order.


----------



## kpoeticg

Mine's in Packaging phase. I payed for overnight shipping though


----------



## binormalkilla

Mine's in packaging and I went with 2nd day. Wonder when I'll get it....


----------



## Cool Mike

Looks like Newegg purchasers will receive RIVBE's first.


----------



## cadaveca

I hope that everyone gets their boards this week.







I am very eager for all of us to start posting screenshots!


----------



## Cool Mike

Arm3nian
I took your advise and purchased the Sennheiser HD 558 Headphones from Amazon. Receiving them today.
Will be a great addition to the RIVBE's advanced sound.

Thanks...


----------



## Arm3nian

Good choice







. I have the 555's, the 558 are just a newer revision. Great sound for their low cost.
Enjoy


----------



## kpoeticg

Ladies and gentlemen, it's been a long and arduous journey. I believe adversity builds character and we have all come out stronger because of it. The promise land is in sight









See you all on the Other Side!!!!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> I hope that everyone gets their boards this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very eager for all of us to start posting screenshots!


Start a CLUB Thread, you're the most technical w/ this board so you'd be a great leader


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Arm3nian
> I took your advise and purchased the Sennheiser HD 558 Headphones from Amazon. Receiving them today.
> Will be a great addition to the RIVBE's advanced sound.
> 
> Thanks...


Love Sennheisers!!!! Have 2 pair pc360 and 350se


----------



## skupples

Wonder when newegg will fill NCIX order.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Wonder when newegg will fill NCIX order.


Wonder when NCIX will refund us because the boards are never going to ship.


----------



## 113802

Yay my board is packaging from Newegg!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Wonder when NCIX will refund us because the boards are never going to ship.


----------



## BaldGuy

Everyone, I come baring great news!!!! I just got an e-mail from newegg saying they billed the crap out of my credit card. And I checked and sure enough under pending my credit card has been hit with 500 dollar charge from newegg!!!!

Looks like things are finally looking up and soon we will have that beautify black Mobo in our possession so we can move on with our builds!!

O yea.. *does the happy geek dance*

On a side note, It seems they did take the shipping charge off for me after all. So, it was worthwhile doing the on-line chat with them 2 times.
Life is about to get good.


----------



## xarot

Lucky some of you guys. Around here all I can see is 2-4 weeks ETA. But I want to use the local PC-shop, it's good and I've been working there in the past.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Love Sennheisers!!!! Have 2 pair pc360 and 350se


Yes... but the AKG 65th Annies are even better!


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCIX*
> Yes!!! our 20 preordered RIV BE's are now in Packaging status from Newegg. Once it goes through customs, we can fill orders to our loyal customers.










j/k...hope this is not true...


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*





Lol was this skups entering the building with a new black beauty?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Yes... but the AKG 65th Annies are even better!


Never heard of them. But you can bet im gonna look them up


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k...hope this is not true...


problem with that, they are shipping from California,(next door to newegg) so no customs should apply... In theory.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> problem with that, they are shipping from California,(next door to newegg) so no customs should apply... In theory.


You're forgetting its NCIX who we're dealing w/ it's just another bump to give them more time


----------



## DBaer

Yes, I also got the news this morning that my CC had been charged and that the board is being shipped and that if I had specified to pick it up I could do so tomorrow. I usually get stuff from New Egg in a day. Let's see who is the first to get theirs


----------



## skupples

first to pre-order, last to receive. NCIX has lost more than one customer today.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Wonder when newegg will fill NCIX order.


I just messaged NCIX. Asking for an update, referenced Newegg shipping today, and voicing my anger over being billed at time of order instead of shipping. It's my own fault for using an unknown (to me) seller. Lesson learned, use Newegg. All I really want is to build this weekend. But that is in jeopardy if NCIX still can't give an actual shipping date. Severely underwhelmed by their performance on my first (and last) order from them. If they don't respond with a decent response I'll cancel, fight them for my money, and go with Newegg. I'm very close to the point that taking business from NCIX is more important than actually getting the board.


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Yes... but the AKG 65th Annies are even better!


Just looked them up. They may sound great and all. But they sure are the ugliest pair of headphones ive ever seen!







Rather have Senns!


----------



## kpoeticg

Well NCIX apparently can just skip on over to Newegg to get their orders filled, so i wouldn't be suprised if NCIX starts packing and shipping tomorrow.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> I just messaged NCIX. Asking for an update, referenced Newegg shipping today, and voicing my anger over being billed at time of order instead of shipping. It's my own fault for using an unknown (to me) seller. Lesson learned, use Newegg. All I really want is to build this weekend. But that is in jeopardy if NCIX still can't give an actual shipping date. Severely underwhelmed by their performance on my first (and last) order from them. If they don't respond with a decent response I'll cancel, fight them for my money, and go with Newegg. I'm very close to the point that taking business from NCIX is more important than actually getting the board.


I'm about 30 minutes away from doing the same. Will cancel my order, with contact info for my lawyer if they would like to contest my cancellation. You know, considering the fact they broke their own rules and billed me the day I pre-ordered, and not the day of shipping. I'll take a two day hit to see them not make any money off of their shoddy practices.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well NCIX apparently can just skip on over to Newegg to get their orders filled, so i wouldn't be suprised if NCIX starts packing and shipping tomorrow.


Sounds about right, iv'e heard rumors of them having such practices... I guess it may end up being true.


----------



## kpoeticg

They played too many games with this release. I wouldn't let them take my money either. It's pretty unacceptable that Newegg got stock b4 NCIX did with all their preorder/prerelease promises


----------



## Raghar

This thread delivered.


----------



## saer

First and most definitely last time buying from NCIX


----------



## Raghar

It would be funny when NCIX would deliver withing one day as newegg. Third party suppliers are completely normal in HW industry.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> It would be funny when NCIX would deliver withing one day as newegg. Third party suppliers are completely normal in HW industry.


this is my assumption. Like I said. I have heard many stories of NCIX walking over to NewEgg to pick things up. Even when people go their in person to pick stuff up! If they bundle tomorrow I will be 100% convinced this is their practice.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> I hope that everyone gets their boards this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very eager for all of us to start posting screenshots!


no kidding!


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> It would be funny when NCIX would deliver withing one day as newegg. Third party suppliers are completely normal in HW industry.


That's what i was thinking. How many people would come back here to apologize for their words and a half of dozen of alerts and pages of NCIX rants, if they started being delivered tomorrow and throughout the week like normal.

Maybe, 2?

Don't get me wrong... I would have cancelled NCIX's preorder and jumped over to NewEgg. As a matter of fact, why don't you do that now guys? "NCIX, please cancel my order. Thank you." "NewEgg, shut-up and take my money" <- they are still accepting preorders, which I thought they would have said Sold Out or something if they didn't have intention of shipping it when taking orders.

^

This is the first and last OFF TOPIC post I'll make about this. Carry on with the RIV:BE goodness!


----------



## strong island 1

mine has now just changed to packaging. Hopefully they go out today. I got overnight shipping so it should be here fast. I'm so excited, it has been a long wait.


----------



## cruzdi

newegg is now sold out on R4BE.


----------



## Redshift 91

I waited for newegg to have the pre order up, today, I've been billed and am eagerly waiting on my delivery as well. Salt Lake City's prety close to Cali, let's see how fast the mail is. I hope I got a good 3930k, I'd be really happy if it does 4.6 or 4.7 at <1.4v. Also, just sleeved my Sata data cables last night, eveything's ready for this beast. Looking forward to joining the owners club


----------



## LunaP

Anyone recommend any high end looking sata cables? I got some from fry's but they look plain (pure black) and like crap


----------



## Redshift 91

LunaP, on Amazon, there are some decent looking Sata 6G cables, heatshrinkless black braiding, around $7-$8 apiece I think

edit: they're Silverstone branded


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Anyone recommend any high end looking sata cables? I got some from fry's but they look plain (pure black) and like crap


the black and white ones that come with the asus boards are pretty nice for sata cables. the black and white will go good with this board if those are the ones they still include.


----------



## TK101

Yup, Newegg now shows the Rampage under Pre-Release... but mine is still under packaging.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> LunaP, on Amazon, there are some decent looking Sata 6G cables, heatshrinkless black braiding, around $7-$8 apiece I think
> 
> edit: they're Silverstone branded


+1 Ah appreciate it !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> the black and white ones that come with the asus boards are pretty nice for sata cables. the black and white will go good with this board if those are the ones they still include.


yeah just these look super cheap that's why, had one break on me easily, so they're kinda flimsy, got them @ fry's.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> +1 Ah appreciate it !
> yeah just these look super cheap that's why, had one break on me easily, so they're kinda flimsy, got them @ fry's.


These bitfenix ones look nice. http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g/c537/s1535/list/p1/b193/BitFenix_-Bitfenix_Alchemy_Multisleeved-Alchemy_Sata_Cables-Page1.html


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> That's what i was thinking. How many people would come back here to apologize for their words and a half of dozen of alerts and pages of NCIX rants, if they started being delivered tomorrow and throughout the week like normal.
> 
> Maybe, 2?
> 
> Don't get me wrong... I would have cancelled NCIX's preorder and jumped over to NewEgg. As a matter of fact, why don't you do that now guys? "NCIX, please cancel my order. Thank you." "NewEgg, shut-up and take my money" <- they are still accepting preorders, which I thought they would have said Sold Out or something if they didn't have intention of shipping it when taking orders.
> 
> ^
> 
> This is the first and last OFF TOPIC post I'll make about this. Carry on with the RIV:BE goodness!


I won't retract a damned thing against what I Said about ncix. They have obviously done nothing but lie to us from the start a bout their standing, & information on the product... It will be a miracle if they start shipping tomorrow. I'm betting on them starting on the 20th @ the earliest. So, I guess the whole 'we will have it first, & send it out first" was also utter bull.

NewEgg has now dropped the pre-order, so either they sold out, or are getting ready to switch over to normal order status. I would guess now that it's the 18th they have been inundated w/ orders.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I won't retract a damned thing against what I Said about ncix. They have obviously done nothing but lie to us from the start a bout their standing, & information on the product... It will be a miracle if they start shipping tomorrow. I'm betting on them starting on the 20th @ the earliest.
> 
> NewEgg has now dropped the pre-order, so either they sold out, or are getting ready to switch over to normal order status.


Maybe they're planing to charge us some *more* $, you know, as a bonus for being delayed...


----------



## Redshift 91

forgot about the bifenix alchemy cables, they're very nice as well. I've had my eye on those silverstones for a good long while, so they were right off the top of my head.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> These bitfenix ones look nice. http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g/c537/s1535/list/p1/b193/BitFenix_-Bitfenix_Alchemy_Multisleeved-Alchemy_Sata_Cables-Page1.html


Ahh those are some beauties!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I won't retract a damned thing against what I Said about ncix. They have obviously done nothing but lie to us from the start a bout their standing, & information on the product... It will be a miracle if they start shipping tomorrow. I'm betting on them starting on the 20th @ the earliest. So, I guess the whole 'we will have it first, & send it out first" was also utter bull.
> 
> NewEgg has now dropped the pre-order, so either they sold out, or are getting ready to switch over to normal order status.


Looks like their rep vacated this thread pretty fast after people started getting confirmation from NewEgg


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Maybe they're planing to charge us some *more* $, you know, as a bonus for being delayed...


Well, that's something I have assumed from the start. I'm guessing another 50$. I should of backed out the day newegg listed tbh. I just dislike newegg almost as much as I now dislike NCIX.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ahh those are some beauties!
> Looks like their rep vacated this thread pretty fast after people started getting confirmation from NewEgg


Oh, the devil's advocate? Yeah, his time here was rather short.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Well, that's something I have assumed from the start. I'm guessing another 50$. I should of backed out the day newegg listed tbh. I just dislike newegg almost as much as I now dislike NCIX.


I'm not paying a penny more than what I've already paid. I will deny anything extra they charge me on paypal.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Don't get me wrong... I would have cancelled NCIX's preorder and jumped over to NewEgg. As a matter of fact, why don't you do that now guys? "NCIX, please cancel my order. Thank you." "NewEgg, shut-up and take my money" <- they are still accepting preorders, which I thought they would have said Sold Out or something if they didn't have intention of shipping it when taking orders.


The issue, for me, is that they have my money. If they don't give it back, it'll be a legal fight. Which I would reluctantly engage so that they will hopefully stop using bad business practices in the future. Like I said earlier in thread, if they respond to my note today decently I'll give them one last shot at delivering this week. If they are rude or avoid answering my questions then I'll be forced to cancel. The deception is the only reason i'm upset. Businesses can't be allowed to lie to or mislead customers with intent to manipulate our actions and then hold our money hostage and not deliver the product.


----------



## skupples

Well. I sent them another message around 10AM EST(7AMPST) They have yet to respond. This is by far the longest it's taken them to respond to my ticket. They are probably in the process of begging newegg to come off some product. Remember, they told us multiple times that they would have some random limited quantity. Sigh, i'm such a dumbass for not canceling my order 3 weeks ago.







owellz, all this QQ'ing won't get it here any faster! Guess all I can do is sit here & stare @ my pile of parts... Which reminds me, I need to find some nylon washers for my fan's/rads.

@ this rate my back ordered Aquaero 6 will be here before this!


----------



## LunaP

Maybe they're @ another pretend lunch session w/ the ASUS guys in the UK


----------



## JimmyWild

They take about 24 hours to reply to me, historically. So i'm stuck till tomorrow i'm sure. But here's hoping they respond with, here's your tracking number.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> owellz, all this QQ'ing won't get it here any faster! Guess all I can do is sit here & stare @ my pile of parts... Which reminds me, I need to find some nylon washers for my fan's/rads.


My pile of parts will get bigger today. Rads/pumps coming today. So i'm staring out the window waiting for UPS to get here. I'm probably going way overboard on this, but going to try a dual loop setup. One for CPU and one for SLI GPU. If i'm good at anything it's making things unnecessarily excessive.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Maybe they're @ another pretend lunch session w/ the ASUS guys in the UK

































What's that guy's name who's always on the NewEgg TV + asus videos? I would guess he stops in to say hello! Oh, his name is JJ!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> My pile of parts will get bigger today. Rads/pumps coming today. So i'm staring out the window waiting for UPS to get here. I'm probably going way overboard on this, but going to try a dual loop setup. One for CPU and one for SLI GPU. If i'm good at anything it's making things unnecessarily excessive.


this mobo & the fan controller are literally the LAST things I need. I have had everything else for over 2 months now. Not including some small things that I can't order until everything is in place. Like extender's and what not.

I may end up ordering one of those new Corsair mech keyboards. The one with individual back lights & key switching.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> My pile of parts will get bigger today. Rads/pumps coming today. So i'm staring out the window waiting for UPS to get here. I'm probably going way overboard on this, but going to try a dual loop setup. One for CPU and one for SLI GPU. If i'm good at anything it's making things unnecessarily excessive.


I'm also getting more parts today as well







about to pull the trigger on my TH10, was verifying if I could get the prismatic gloss coat on but the added time for it would be 1-2 weeks so guess I"ll just stick w/ standard and order. That + korean monitors incoming.

Gonna grab some SR-1's and some UT60's.


----------



## JimmyWild

I'm actually sitting on all parts for the test/temp rig, except for the mobo. I have a 500R that i'm going to build a single GPU (GTX770) system with an H100i for cooling. Test everything out and run while i'm building the 900D. Once i have all the parts for the 900D build i'll move the RIVBE into that and get it going. Then after the 900D build is done, i'll migrate my current system (I7 920) into the 500R and rebuild it with a new SSD and reuse the H100i in there. Not the most efficient way to go, but it'll work out in the end. Plus i'll have the temp rig well before i have the 900D done. So it'll be fun to play with that.


----------



## Arm3nian

I was going to wait till black friday to see if anything goes on sale. But if it ships tomorrow I don't think I can wait to order the rest.


----------



## skupples

I'm pretty much in the same boat. I have to strip this one down, get the pump, one rad, SSD's, 2 of 3 titans, & allot of fittings out of it, then rebuild it with old parts to have something to run on while i'm doing the 900D rebuild. Picked up two 660Ti short boys for it.









sigh, email updates are borked again.


----------



## LunaP

OH my titan arrived today, anxiously awaiting to get off work to get home and test it out!










Shouldn't have any hiccups w/ the 2 prior to swapping out the bios'es right?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Just looked them up. They may sound great and all. But they sure are the ugliest pair of headphones ive ever seen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather have Senns!


hahah I got them they are alright looking IMHO, they are however the *MOST COMFORTABLE* headphones I have ever used. I use them for gaming and wear glasses and they are amazing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> I waited for newegg to have the pre order up, today, I've been billed and am eagerly waiting on my delivery as well. Salt Lake City's prety close to Cali, let's see how fast the mail is. I hope I got a good 3930k, I'd be really happy if it does 4.6 or 4.7 at <1.4v. Also, just sleeved my Sata data cables last night, eveything's ready for this beast. Looking forward to joining the owners club


Why did you choose not to buy the 4930k vs the 3930k?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I was going to wait till black friday to see if anything goes on sale. But if it ships tomorrow I don't think I can wait to order the rest.


IMHO Arm3nian & Skupples do this: call NCIX on their US line they pick up, if they are not giving you a good response they have to give you your money back if nothing is being delivered.

Now let's say you did not get your money back thank the sky that you used your American Express Card since they always have your back.

Cheers.


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Why did you choose not to buy the 4930k vs the 3930k?


It's not a pretty story.

I bought the 3930k back in April and got screwed on an evga FTW edition board that was DoA, so I sent it from RMA. It was wrapped in bubble wrap, in the mobo box in a big box filled with packing peanuts. (just like EVGA mailed it to me) When EVGA recieved the board, it looked like it had been through a blender. I contected UPS, I was told the box (that EVGA sent the board in) was not shipping ready and they refuesed my insurance claim. I had to wait until now to get a mobo. So I've been sitting on this 3930k for about 7 months, never used it.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm pretty much in the same boat. I have to strip this one down, get the pump, one rad, SSD's, 2 of 3 titans, & allot of fittings out of it, then rebuild it with old parts to have something to run on while i'm doing the 900D rebuild. Picked up two 660Ti short boys for it.


Actually, that reminds me i wanted to ask you a question. I was reading this thread a while back where you talked about your 3 monitor setup and Titans. I have zero experience with that sort of setup. In your opinion would I benefit from going with Titan's if i wanted to replicate your setup? Or will two 780 ti's be ok? I'm planning a 2x SLI. Mostly asking about the 2x3GB as opposed to 2x6GB memory.


----------



## DBaer

Skupples, I feel bad as I will get mine probably tomorrow but I have no time to work on it for the next four days or so and you and anxiously awaiting yours.
Where is Halandale Beach? I could loan you mine


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Actually, that reminds me i wanted to ask you a question. I was reading this thread a while back where you talked about your 3 monitor setup and Titans. I have zero experience with that sort of setup. In your opinion would I benefit from going with Titan's if i wanted to replicate your setup? Or will two 780 ti's be ok? I'm planning a 2x SLI. Mostly asking about the 2x3GB as opposed to 2x6GB memory.


If you're not going 1600p surround then 780's should do you fine. 1440p + 120hz and or higher and surround is where titan flexes pretty much. Sorry for cutting in =x for new age stuff though Titans would be nice, as they're going really cheap online thanks to the rush for 780ti's lol but I hear a 6gb variant of the Ti's are hitting around early next year.


----------



## Redshift 91

JimmyWild, I'd get something with more than 3GB vram if you want to step passed 1440p. I've seen 1 of the new games using more than 5GB in surround (not sure if triple 1440p or 1080p). Since VRAM doesn't stack in SLi, you'd still be stuck at 3 which is already drying up with next gen titles.


----------



## BOB850123

My newegg order status is now showing it has shipped.







No tracking number yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK101*
> 
> Newegg status, shows shipped, just keep everyone posted!


You posted 1 second after me, lol.


----------



## TK101

Newegg status, shows shipped, just keep everyone posted!


----------



## CerN

Damnit... Seems like it just got pushed back from November 27th to December 4th here in Norway... Was hoping to get my rig together before exams, because I know I won't get peace to study with parts lying around!


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Actually, that reminds me i wanted to ask you a question. I was reading this thread a while back where you talked about your 3 monitor setup and Titans. I have zero experience with that sort of setup. In your opinion would I benefit from going with Titan's if i wanted to replicate your setup? Or will two 780 ti's be ok? I'm planning a 2x SLI. Mostly asking about the 2x3GB as opposed to 2x6GB memory.


JW, I am running three 1920 X 1200 monitors in SLI 5760 X 1200 surround using a pair of GTX 670's and it runs very well, good frame rates, no stuttering Etc. I expect that a pair of 780Ti's will do an excellent job, in fact I am counting on it (looks over and sees a pair of EVGA GTX 780Ti SC ACS GPU's waiting for the R4BE to arrive)


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> JimmyWild, I'd get something with more than 3GB vram if you want to step passed 1440p. I've seen 1 of the new games using more than 5GB in surround (not sure if triple 1440p or 1080p). Since VRAM doesn't stack in SLi, you'd still be stuck at 3 which is already drying up with next gen titles.


Ok, that's interesting about the VRAM, i didn't know that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> If you're not going 1600p surround then 780's should do you fine. 1440p + 120hz and or higher and surround is where titan flexes pretty much. Sorry for cutting in =x for new age stuff though Titans would be nice, as they're going really cheap online thanks to the rush for 780ti's lol but I hear a 6gb variant of the Ti's are hitting around early next year.


Hmm, are you talking about the alleged 780 ti black edition? Or some other variant? If i'm already waiting for 780ti Classified and then for water blocks....it's not much of a stretch to wait for a 6GB version assuming it's Q1/2014.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Hmm, are you talking about the alleged 780 ti black edition? Or some other variant? If i'm already waiting for 780ti Classified and then for water blocks....it's not much of a stretch to wait for a 6GB version assuming it's Q1/2014.


Yup that'd be the one , supposedly 6gb and 12gb variants though I doubt on the 12gb honestly, you'd be looking @ 1500$ at least + I doubt its even capable of using it all


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Yup that'd be the one , supposedly 6gb and 12gb variants though I doubt on the 12gb honestly, you'd be looking @ 1500$ at least + I doubt its even capable of using it all


Hmmm, ok, looks like i'll need to keep eyes open for news on that. I'm probably looking at at least another month before would have GPU/blocks anyway. Hopefully get some news by then.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> Skupples, I feel bad as I will get mine probably tomorrow but I have no time to work on it for the next four days or so and you and anxiously awaiting yours.
> Where is Halandale Beach? I could loan you mine


BY DA BEACH!! BBBBOOOIIIIIIII!!!! Just north of Miami beach.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Actually, that reminds me i wanted to ask you a question. I was reading this thread a while back where you talked about your 3 monitor setup and Titans. I have zero experience with that sort of setup. In your opinion would I benefit from going with Titan's if i wanted to replicate your setup? Or will two 780 ti's be ok? I'm planning a 2x SLI. Mostly asking about the 2x3GB as opposed to 2x6GB memory.


90% of older titles don't exceed 3GB, even crygen titles. Most of the new titles can, and will exceed 3gb even on 1080P surround (5760x1080) Also, vram does not stack, it's mirrored. You will definitely hit the 3gb limit on 780Ti's if you are planning on playing any of the AAA next gen titles in HD (or higher) surround. @ the same time, you can easily keep it below 3gb if you take a hit on certain settings. You can likely get away with sli 780Ti's on 1080P surround, but I would highly recommend titans for 1440P or higher surround solutions. If you do plan to pickup titans, I would go with used, still under warranty units. They range from 600-800$
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Yup that'd be the one , supposedly 6gb and 12gb variants though I doubt on the 12gb honestly, you'd be looking @ 1500$ at least + I doubt its even capable of using it all


The 6GB 780Ti, MAY come to fruition, but I kind of doubt it, unless they end of life titan. A 12gb 780ti, is likely NEVER going to happen. It would have zero use in a gaming sense, & in an enterprise application would be useless due to the extreme level of compute gimping.

I just don't see Nvidia selling a gimped Quadro k6000 any time soon/@ all.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> BY DA BEACH!! BBBBOOOIIIIIIII!!!! Just north of Miami beach.
> 90% of older titles don't exceed 3GB, even crygen titles. Most of the new titles can, and will exceed 3gb even on 1080P surround (5760x1080) Also, vram does not stack, it's mirrored. You will definitely hit the 3gb limit on 780Ti's if you are planning on playing any of the AAA next gen titles in HD (or higher) surround. @ the same time, you can easily keep it below 3gb if you take a hit on certain settings. You can likely get away with sli 780Ti's on 1080P surround, but I would highly recommend titans for 1440P or higher surround solutions. If you do plan to pickup titans, *I would go with used, still under warranty units. They range from 600-800$*


this right here, if you want tians now, buy used, save money.


----------



## Porgy

Just a heads up if you preordered on new egg, they got 180 stock in and sold 190 so there is going to be 10 pissed off customers. They will know who they are by end of day tomorrow according to the rep.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porgy*
> 
> Just a heads up if you preordered on new egg, they got 180 stock in and sold 190 so there is going to be 10 pissed off customers. They will know who they are by end of day tomorrow according to the rep.


oh boy...here come the tears.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porgy*
> 
> Just a heads up if you preordered on new egg, they got 180 stock in and sold 190 so there is going to be 10 pissed off customers. They will know who they are by end of day tomorrow according to the rep.


That's alot of reviews !


----------



## strong island 1

well mine just changed shipped also so hopefully I am not one of the 10. I feel really bad for whoever is but hopefully more will come right away. I got overnight shipping so it could be here tommorrow.


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Ok, that's interesting about the VRAM, i didn't know that.


Happy to help. More advice to add on to LunaP. If you want to SLI 3GB cards, you can pick up one of those 120Hz 1440p monitors from Overlord computers. 3GB is plenty enough and SLI 780tis would be excelent for that application. It's just when going surround, you start running into vram issues with 3GB on some brand new games. I'm also making the assumption (right ot wrong) that you're not buying new cards next year (Maxwell). If you don't care, you might be able to get away with 3GB for surround.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porgy*
> 
> Just a heads up if you preordered on new egg, they got 180 stock in and sold 190 so there is going to be 10 pissed off customers. They will know who they are by end of day tomorrow according to the rep.


those were the 10 boards going to NCIX.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> this right here, if you want tians now, buy used, save money.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 90% of older titles don't exceed 3GB, even crygen titles. Most of the new titles can, and will exceed 3gb even on 1080P surround (5760x1080) Also, vram does not stack, it's mirrored. You will definitely hit the 3gb limit on 780Ti's if you are planning on playing any of the AAA next gen titles in HD (or higher) surround. @ the same time, you can easily keep it below 3gb if you take a hit on certain settings. You can likely get away with sli 780Ti's on 1080P surround, but I would highly recommend titans for 1440P or higher surround solutions. If you do plan to pickup titans, I would go with used, still under warranty units. They range from 600-800$
> The 6GB 780Ti, MAY come to fruition, but I kind of doubt it, unless they end of life titan. A 12gb 780ti, is likely NEVER going to happen. It would have zero use in a gaming sense, & in an enterprise application would be useless due to the extreme level of compute gimping.
> 
> I just don't see Nvidia selling a gimped Quadro k6000 any time soon/@ all.


Ok, makes sense. If can pick up 2x Titan for like $1300-1500 ish that isn't too bad. Then I could get the Koolance waterblocks without waiting. And if next year there is a a new 6GB card, i could upgrade. Only real downside here is that if there is a 780ti 6GB card, the Titans will drop in value big time. So there would be a pretty big loss in the upgrade/resell.

EDIT: The last thing i want is to build a $5k computer and then have it not run 2014 AAA games. You know?


----------



## Porgy

Im pretty sure I'm one of them, but the chat rep said they couldn't confirm if you are in or not. Just that all pre orders will ship by EOD tomorrow. My luck for being late to the party, welp :/


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Ok, makes sense. If can pick up 2x Titan for like $1300-1500 ish that isn't too bad. Then I could get the Koolance waterblocks without waiting. And if next year there is a a new 6GB card, i could upgrade. Only real downside here is that if there is a 780ti 6GB card, the Titans will drop in value big time. So there would be a pretty big loss in the upgrade/resell.
> 
> EDIT: The last thing i want is to build a $5k computer and then have it not run 2014 AAA games. You know?


I would go with the EK blocks if you plan to do any of the volt modding, or bios switching(unleash titans true power). If not, than 780Ti is the best bet. It's anyone's guess right now if NV will release a 6gb 780Ti though. You will be able to run anything you throw @ this rig for years to come.


----------



## erayser

Newegg status says shipped...


----------



## BaldGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK101*
> 
> Newegg status, shows shipped, just keep everyone posted!


I got the status changed to shipped also, BUT I got no shipping number.


----------



## kpoeticg

Same =)


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would go with the EK blocks if you plan to do any of the volt modding, or bios switching(unleash titans true power). If not, than 780Ti is the best bet. It's anyone's guess right now if NV will release a 6gb 780Ti though. You will be able to run anything you throw @ this rig for years to come.


Really, EK better? TBH i'm a little scared to try too much OC on the GPUs. Was hoping just to start by just tweaking. Maybe go more hardcore after I get used to it and read a ton more.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Really, EK better? TBH i'm a little scared to try too much OC on the GPUs. Was hoping just to start by just tweaking. Maybe go more hardcore after I get used to it and read a ton more.


EK has the biggest channel over the VRM's, which are essential in over clock cooling. Titans (even modded bios) have over current protection, which means they have a pretty low chance of frying. It sounds like 780Ti's may be a better choice for you, as they SHOULD provide better stock/slight OC performance over titan.

All water blocks cool the chip it's self around the same, it's VRM cooling that set them apart from each other.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I almost have enough to buy me my RIVE BE. Hopefully MIcro Center gets a few for Black Friday.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> EK has the biggest channel over the VRM's, which are essential in over clock cooling. Titans (even modded bios) have over current protection, which means they have a pretty low chance of frying. It sounds like 780Ti's may be a better choice for you, as they SHOULD provide better stock/slight OC performance over titan.
> 
> All water blocks cool the chip it's self around the same, it's VRM cooling that set them apart from each other.


Ahhhh, ok. Thanks for the all the info, i'm learning a ton from this thread (and site)! But sounds like I have some real soul searching to do about the GPU. Maybe for this year I just stick with my single monitor and next year i can worry about trying for a surround setup. Then can adjust GPUs if better options appear.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Ahhhh, ok. Thanks for the all the info, i'm learning a ton from this thread (and site)! But sounds like I have some real soul searching to do about the GPU. Maybe for this year I just stick with my single monitor and next year i can worry about trying for a surround setup. Then can adjust GPUs if better options appear.


Sounds like a safe bet. I won't be buying any new GPU's till 2015 most likely. I need to see what mantle is going to do to the industry, & what nvidia's response will be if it ends up being a massive success story. On top of all that, tri-titan should power w/e I need it to on this current 60hz 5760x1080 setup for quite awhile longer.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> Happy to help. More advice to add on to LunaP. If you want to SLI 3GB cards, you can pick up one of those 120Hz 1440p monitors from Overlord computers. 3GB is plenty enough and SLI 780tis would be excelent for that application. It's just when going surround, you start running into vram issues with 3GB on some brand new games. I'm also making the assumption (right ot wrong) that you're not buying new cards next year (Maxwell). If you don't care, you might be able to get away with 3GB for surround.


Oops, missed this reply somehow earlier.

TBH I'm on the fence about my real feelings for buying new cards next year. And even surround for that matter. I need to research it out more, but I am sure that I want to upgrade beyond my single 1080p 60Hz TV that I have right now. Still deciding where to go. I'm sure I'll have more questions as I read more lol.


----------



## strong island 1

The way Newegg shipped today seems like they have had the board for a little while and were waiting for the 19th. They probably shipped today knowing even with overnight they wouldn't get here until tommorow because of the game that's inside. I don't care that much but it's really interesting to think a piece of hardware was delayed over a game being pushed back if that is what happened.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> The way Newegg shipped today seems like they have had the board for a little while and were waiting for the 19th. They probably shipped today knowing even with overnight they wouldn't get here until tommorow because of the game that's inside. I don't care that much but it's really interesting to think a piece of hardware was delayed over a game being pushed back if that is what happened.


That would have nothing to do with Newegg. Asus sets the shipping date, regardless how long Newegg might have had it


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> The way Newegg shipped today seems like they have had the board for a little while and were waiting for the 19th. They probably shipped today knowing even with overnight they wouldn't get here until tommorow because of the game that's inside. I don't care that much but it's really interesting to think a piece of hardware was delayed over a game being pushed back if that is what happened.


Would have to agree, it seems they have had it sitting around for @least a few days. Amassing supply.


----------



## kpoeticg

On the other hand, i still haven't gotten a shipping email. It just says Shipping in my status. I think if they were sitting around, it wouldn't have been in "Packaging" for like 5 hours and still have no Tracking Number


----------



## DBaer

Mine shows shipped also.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> On the other hand, i still haven't gotten a shipping email. It just says Shipping in my status. I think if they were sitting around, it wouldn't have been in "Packaging" for like 5 hours and still have no Tracking Number


It's possible they didn't actually have them in factory, but are shipping from the main distributor, like NCIX has been claiming they will be doing. Your tracking number will likely show up tomorrow.


----------



## binormalkilla

Shipping status! Woot


----------



## strong island 1

I'm not saying they had them for a long time. It just seems wierd that they ship the day before the release date knowing we won't get them until the 19th. If they would have arrived here anyday before the 19th or any day after I would not think this but it's too much of a coincidence to release it on the day a game is to be released and even ship them the day before knowing they wouldn't get there till the 19th. it's like they were thinking what's the earliest they could ship these things making sure it wouldn't arrive until the 19th making me believe they had them for a few days. I'm not trying to make it into a big deal. I just thought it was something interesting to think about.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's possible they didn't actually have them in factory, but are shipping from the main distributor, like NCIX has been claiming they will be doing. Your tracking number will likely show up tomorrow.


Yeah, that's what i'm expecting.

NCIX Dropshipping = Order from Customer -> NCIX -> Newegg -> Asus








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm not saying they had them for a long time. It just seems wierd that they ship the day before the release date knowing we won't get them until the 19th. If they would have arrived here anyday before the 19th or any day after I would not think this but it's too much of a coincidence to release it on the day a game is to be released and even ship them the day before knowing they wouldn't get there till the 19th. it's like they were thinking what's the earliest they could ship these things making sure it wouldn't arrive until the 19th making me believe they had them for a few days. I'm not trying to make it into a big deal. I just thought it was something interesting to think about.


It's absolutely possible. I just find it hard to accept a $500 mobo being delayed for a $60 game, when the mobo is only coming with a download code anyway. With all the games NCIX played, just seems like Newegg's right on track for their published shipping date. Especially considering no1 has tracking numbers yet


----------



## skupples

All I want to think about is the moment mine shows up @ my door next year.


----------



## Arm3nian

NCIX drop-shipping is actually a secret metaphor. They took our money and "dropped" the shipment plans.


----------



## skeklsaad

For those super competitive .001% playing professional FPS, I would be on a FW900 and not an LCD altogether.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Looks like their rep vacated this thread pretty fast after people started getting confirmation from NewEgg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Oh, the devil's advocate? Yeah, his time here was rather short.












Hate to ruin your guys days but I'm still here, still not an NCIX rep, and I am not going anywhere anytime soon. Try not to lose any sleep over it...


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> NCIX drop-shipping is actually a secret metaphor. They took our money and "dropped" the shipment plans.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to ruin your guys days but I'm still here, still not an NCIX rep, and I am not going anywhere anytime soon. Try not to lose any sleep over it...


The only thing I lose sleep over is my 2,000 shares of AMD stock not moving an inch. Dumping when they get close to 5$.


----------



## kpoeticg

Heh, i contemplated buying some AMD stock a few months ago. I'm suprised it hasn't gone up

OCZ could be a risky yet potentially profitable stock investment right about now....


----------



## Redshift 91

I echo most other newegg pre-orderers, shipping status, no tracking number. I hope it's here tomorrow, I'll take the day off just to stare at it while I finish sleeving cables. That is, iff hte number comes in before I leave for work.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> I echo most other newegg pre-orderers, shipping status, no tracking number. I hope it's here tomorrow, I'll take the day off just to stare at it while I finish sleeving cables. That is, iff hte number comes in before I leave for work.


Look at the plus side, at least you didn't order from NCIX.









If they ship tomorrow I shall forgive their lack of proper communication and service.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> All I want to think about is the moment mine shows up @ my door next year.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to ruin your guys days but I'm still here, still not an NCIX rep, and I am not going anywhere anytime soon. Try not to lose any sleep over it...












The guilty are always the most defensive









Try harder next time Mr Rep







you had 10 hours to think about it, I'm sure you can do better next time.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Look at the plus side, at least you didn't order from NCIX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they ship tomorrow I shall forgive their lack of proper communication and service.


Lol If they ship tomorrow that means they got their orders from new egg on time









w00t 443 post counts, I AM SECURE


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> w00t 443 post counts, I AM SECURE


LOL, i bet like 60% of my post count took place in this thread


----------



## TK101

And we have a tracking number!! But it doesn't populate anything yet :/


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK101*
> 
> And we have a tracking number!! But it doesn't populate anything yet :/


Give it till midnight and or 5 hours.


----------



## strong island 1

just got my tracking number also. it is in the system already so should be here tommorrow. Man I thought this day would never come.

Nov 18, 2013 6:40 PM Shipment information sent to FedEx
Nov 18, 2013 3:58 PM Picked up CITY OF INDUSTRY, CA


----------



## Cool Mike

I am so proud to be receiving my RIVBE I order a Corsair 750D case today. nice clean build and all black.


----------



## LunaP

Holy crap its 10 lbs? LOL what else is in there









Mine's showing in Rowland heights , CA but says it'll arrive tomorrow by 8pm ( so anytime before / till I guess )


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the NCIX troll that can't get their stories straight
> 
> It must've been bothering you all day , and this is all you came up with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guilty are always the most defensive










Holy crap you're dense. I'm not an NCIX rep -- now you are really just making yourself look silly.

I have a career which has my attention during the day, you honestly think I sat around all day thinking about a rebuttal? You are giving yourself far too much credit and showing your true colors.

You keep calling me a troll, yet apparently you don't realize you're the only one who is trolling in this thread. Pot.... meet kettle.

I'm done justifying your trolling with responses. That being said, carry on...


----------



## kpoeticg




----------



## TK101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Give it till midnight and or 5 hours.


Good call, i'm just aboard the USS Antsy...


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap you're dense. I'm not an NCIX rep -- now you are really just making yourself look silly.
> 
> I have a career which has my attention during the day, you honestly think I sat around all day thinking about a rebuttal? You are giving yourself far too much credit and showing your true colors.
> 
> You keep calling me a troll, yet apparently you don't realize you're the only one who is trolling in this thread. Pot.... meet kettle.
> 
> I'm done justifying your trolling with responses. That being said, carry on...


Anndddd you're still here, yet have contributed nothing but ranting/raging at people for their love of the board, and of course you'll respond again, because you've nothing better to do than back up your company.

Tip: Next time if something's said control your defensiveness and just don't give yourself away, there's nothing you can really do at this point to save face w/ NCIX, just get over it and troll another community.

The ROG community would LOVE your kind


----------



## kpoeticg

OK, that's it. 2 Tickets for the Governor Express. Alllllll aboard......


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

I have a Fedex tracking # in my Order History @ Newegg (haven't got an email about it yet) which doesn't give tracking yet at Newegg, but plugging the # into Fedex's site shows that it's been picked up ...


----------



## mphysgr

Fedex overnight says I should get mine tomorrow from Newegg. Finally, all of these parts can actually do something!


----------



## Cool Mike

I have a tracking number also. I order from Newegg frequently. If your status is shipped and have a tracking number by Midnight EST then your RIVBE has SHIPPED!









I did Overnight. Mine is shipping FedEx and I typically receive mine by 2PM.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I have a Fedex tracking # in my Order History @ Newegg (haven't got an email about it yet) which doesn't give tracking yet at Newegg, but plugging the # into Fedex's site shows that it's been picked up ...


Yeah, same here. No email yet, but in my Newegg Order History, i can click the tracking number
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> I have a tracking number also. I order from Newegg frequently. If your status is shipped and have a tracking number by Midnight EST then your RIVBE has SHIPPED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did Overnight. Mine is shipping FedEx and I typically receive mine by 2PM.


W00000t. That means i should have mine tomorrow afternoon then


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> OK, that's it. 2 Tickets for the Governor Express. Alllllll aboard......





So funny! I didn't realize the head till now







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Anndddd you're still here, yet have contributed nothing but ranting/raging at people for their love of the board, and of course you'll respond again, because you've nothing better to do than back up your company.
> 
> Tip: Next time if something's said control your defensiveness and just don't give yourself away, there's nothing you can really do at this point to save face w/ NCIX, just get over it and troll another community.
> 
> The ROG community would LOVE your kind


Luna you have been in confrontation with everyone on this thread i think now. Next one and looks like your getting a ride on the governor express


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> So funny! I didn't realize the head till now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luna you have been in confrontation with everyone on this thread i think now. Next one and looks like your getting a ride on the governor express


Just trolls








Last time I checked 2 people != everyone








Unless you're calling everyone in this thread a troll then you're just asking for trouble








You were doing great up till now, why start up again?


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Just trolls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked 2 people != everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're calling everyone in this thread a troll then you're just asking for trouble


Oh my you actually took time to make that. You were sitting there dying for the right moment to use that. Because that was way to fast for you to make that. So funny!!!!You definitely get a: 

Very creative!!!! By the way!


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Heh, i contemplated buying some AMD stock a few months ago. I'm suprised it hasn't gone up
> 
> OCZ could be a risky yet potentially profitable stock investment right about now....


I did buy a bunch of AMD that day it dropped to a little over a buck a share. I do think $5 is possible soon.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter




----------



## skupples

This is what City of Industry will look like if I don't get good news from NCIX tomorrow.



& the hole I will leave in NCIX' main building.



I kid I kid.


----------



## DBaer

I am now showing shipped today with a tracking number and an estimated delivery of tomorrow.


----------



## kpoeticg

Skupples, i thought you placed an order with Newegg too. No?


----------



## icebrain1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sounds like a safe bet. I won't be buying any new GPU's till 2015 most likely. I need to see what mantle is going to do to the industry, & what nvidia's response will be if it ends up being a massive success story. On top of all that, tri-titan should power w/e I need it to on this current 60hz 5760x1080 setup for quite awhile longer.


Heard that mantle may be able to be adapted by Nvidia.

It could be a trade between AMD and nvidia. AMD gets to use gsync and Nvidia gets to use mantle.
Have no idea though how it could work on nvidia cards unless they use amd archeture (GCN).

That would be great.


----------



## BaldGuy

I just got a tracking number. O yea. And an invoice email from newegg.


----------



## kpoeticg

I got my invoice hours ago. No tracking email, but this makes me pretty confident


----------



## Raghar

They are listing them in my favorite German shop. They are saying withing month. So at worst I'd get them at 19.12.
d


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icebrain1*
> 
> Heard that mantle may be able to be adapted by Nvidia.
> 
> It could be a trade between AMD and nvidia. AMD gets to use gsync and Nvidia gets to use mantle.
> Have no idea though how it could work on nvidia cards unless they use amd archeture (GCN).
> 
> That would be great.


See, now... Nvidia is saying the same thing about G-sync, that AMD is saying about mantle (don't get the two confused, one is hardware, one is software) Nvidia has basically said "it's not our responsibility to help AMD adapt it" which to me means, they are capable of doing so, if they R&D it... AMD has said "we would like to challenge our competition to adapt it" amd also said "mantle is not explicitly/implicitly tied to GCN" don't remember which word specifically.


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I have a Fedex tracking # in my Order History @ Newegg (haven't got an email about it yet) which doesn't give tracking yet at Newegg, but plugging the # into Fedex's site shows that it's been picked up ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mine didn't say that was picked up, and it doesn't have location "City of Industries, CA". Looks like they walked it over to local post office dropped it off... LOL... but look at the estimated delivery date...


----------



## kpoeticg

erayser, try copy/pasting the tracking number into http://www.fedex.com


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> erayser, try copy/pasting the tracking number into http://www.fedex.com


Says "Invalid" for FedEx, and UPS doesn't recognize it. I'm not worried about it. Commerce CA is only 1 hour and 40 minutes away from me.


----------



## icebrain1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> See, now... Nvidia is saying the same thing about G-sync, that AMD is saying about mantle (don't get the two confused, one is hardware, one is software) Nvidia has basically said "it's not our responsibility to help AMD adapt it" which to me means, they are capable of doing so, if they R&D it... AMD has said "we would like to challenge our competition to adapt it" amd also said "mantle is not explicitly/implicitly tied to GCN" don't remember which word specifically.


Thanks for the info.

The politics of tech, so much fun







(sarcasm)


----------



## degenn

Heh, the release of the RIV:BE and the release of GTX780Ti's sure have thrown a wrench in my plans to have my x79 waterloop completed in 2013! At least I can assemble my system in an air-cooled environment and use it until the EK blocks are available for the RIV:BE and 780Ti's. Already have all my watercooling parts so it'll be quick & simple when EK delivers their new blocks. Can't freakin' wait until Wednesday!


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> Says "Invalid" for FedEx, and UPS doesn't recognize it. I'm not worried about it. Commerce CA is only 1 hour and 40 minutes away from me.


Yeah that's probly the difference. I'm on the east coast...


----------



## binormalkilla

Mine is coming from Baldwin Park, CA. I paid for 2nd day air, so I probably won't see it until Wednesday at the earliest. I was hoping it would ship from Memphis (1 hour away







)


----------



## BaldGuy

Baldwin Park, CA, US
11/18/2013 7:36 P.M.
Origin
Service Level:
UPS 3 DAY SELECT


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, i don't usually pay for next day shipping on stuff. I knew when i preordered it, i was gonna be tired of waiting by shipping day though


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icebrain1*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> The politics of tech, so much fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sarcasm)


the politics of it is that both companies will likely have to pay each other to use the tech.


----------



## icebrain1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the politics of it is that both companies will likely have to pay each other to use the tech.


Probably, doesn't make a difference though as long as we can get mantle and G-sync in one package.

Mantle and G-sync would go great together.


----------



## strong island 1

you guys that ordered from ncix should be happy also. At least we know it was released so we know there is no more delaying on asus's end. so I'm sure you guys will get yours any day now. I hope you guys all get your boards right away.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icebrain1*
> 
> Probably, doesn't make a difference though as long as we can get mantle and G-sync in one package.
> 
> Mantle and G-sync would go great together.


In a perfect world yes. In this world, don't hold your breath.


----------



## 113802

Expected to arrive the 21st... Stinks when an item doesn't ship from New Jersey when ordering from Newegg.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raghar

Now I'm wondering about Indigo xtreme. And if it's compatible with, NH-U14S, Prolimatech Megalems, and Genesis. I also wonder if Noctua 2011 cooler is better than U14S.

Anyone has experience with IC diamond?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> you guys that ordered from ncix should be happy also. At least we know it was released so we know there is no more delaying on asus's end. so I'm sure you guys will get yours any day now. I hope you guys all get your boards right away.


This is why I ordered from both


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Now I'm wondering about Indigo xtreme. And if it's compatible with, NH-U14S, Prolimatech Megalems, and Genesis. I also wonder if Noctua 2011 cooler is better than U14S.
> 
> Anyone has experience with IC diamond?


I'm not quite sure how doing an indigo Extreme reflow would work on an air cooler. You would likely have to blanket it in towels to get it up to 100C... IC diamond is good stuff.








I have like 6 LGA1155 Indigo Xtreme strips that I never used. (100$ worth >.<)


----------



## saer

For those of you who pre-ordered with NCIX US, do you have your orders showing "shipping" ?

I placed my order on 10/10 and it still shows "order processing"


----------



## Unicr0nhunter




----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Now I'm wondering about Indigo xtreme. And if it's compatible with, NH-U14S, Prolimatech Megalems, and Genesis. I also wonder if Noctua 2011 cooler is better than U14S.
> 
> Anyone has experience with IC diamond?


I bought indigo xtreme for my 2600k, and I never used it. After watching a few on youtube videos, it made me cringe how high temps gets on the CPU during the reflow process.


----------



## Redshift 91

board shipped, estimate is wednesday

edit: with the free 3 day shipping


----------



## skupples

lol... Just found the NCIX forum thread (one of @ least) about Riv:BE... It pretty much echo's this thread, but only in 10 posts, instead of the 2900 in here.

Like, so close that I wonder if a few people from here have posted their...

"NCIX is misleading customers to keep them from jumping ship to newegg" "29th, 31st, 5th, 12th, 15th, 19th"

HEY LOOK! I got a new temporary avatar!


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> erayser, try copy/pasting the tracking number into http://www.fedex.com
> 
> 
> 
> Says "Invalid" for FedEx, and UPS doesn't recognize it. I'm not worried about it. Commerce CA is only 1 hour and 40 minutes away from me.
Click to expand...

Go here www.ontrac.com

There a small well compared to ups or fedex shipping company but your tracking will work there. They mainly deal with west coast states!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Go here www.ontrac.com
> 
> There a small well compared to ups or fedex shipping company but your tracking will work there. They mainly deal with west coast states!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks... It's been updated since I last posted, and it pretty much says the same thing as Neweggs tracking page. The only diference is ontrac has "Service Commitment Time" instead of "Estimated delivery". Date looks fine to me...








Quote:


> Service Commitment Time: 11/19/2013 by End of Day
> Delivery Signature:
> Delivery Time: n/a
> Delivery Status: PACKAGE RECEIVED AT FACILITY
> Ship Date: 11/18/2013
> Service Code: GROUND
> Weight: 10 lbs.


----------



## Mongo

Newegg shipped with tracking info.


----------



## Heracles

I did it, I'm one of the few people in Australia that managed to snag the R4BE







Ordered from PCCG and stayed up 36 hours but worth it








Ships tomorrow and should have it by Friday (It's Tuesday afternoon here in Aussieland)


----------



## Akadaka

$599 is a rip off typical Australia I bet they will hardly put down the prices of the normal rampage still selling for $525 what a joke...


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> $599 is a rip off typical Australia I bet they will hardly put down the prices of the normal rampage still selling for $525 what a joke...


Sigh, I don't mean to be disrespectful, I am just tired but it has more to do with economics than most people realize. The AUD cannot be compared directly to the USD due to the difference in economy. Most items in Australia have a higher price tag because Australian's earn a "higher figure" ie Minimum wage in Australia is higher than it its in the USA.

I still haven't touched on Shipping/freight costs and also item cost.

It is more expensive for a company to buy computer parts in Australia because they can't benefit to the same degree of bulk buying discounts because the market is smaller.

Once you add all these factor's up $599 doesn't sound that bad.


----------



## Akadaka

I don't expect us to have the same prices as USD, but we do get ripped off with prices..


----------



## Akadaka

What's the shipping + insurance cost added on to the board I bet it's something ridiculous like 75+100 bucks which makes the purchase $699...


----------



## Akadaka

Also don't give me that stuff that I don't know what I'm talking about I've sent the same things away and it cost no where near as much as when we buy stuff..


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> I don't expect us to have the same prices as USD, but we do get ripped off with prices..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> What's the shipping + insurance cost added on to the board I bet it's something ridiculous like 75+100 bucks which makes the purchase $699...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Also don't give me that stuff that I don't know what I'm talking about I've sent the same things away and it cost no where near as much as when we buy stuff..


We don't get "ripped", we just get the short end of the stick.
I have no idea, I bought a whole bunch of stuff with it so ???
Give you what stuff???.
Sigh :/ I work in warehousing and I am privy to financial records and I see the mark ups and the handling charges that occur to items.

Suffice it to say, the more you buy - the cheaper the price but once you start adding it all up it ends up being costly since this is the process roughly

Buy parts from vendor - buying bulk is cheaper
Insurance and freight (including custom fee's) to ship it oversea's (in this case Australia)
Handling, freight and insurance costs from the port to your warehouse
Handling costs and price markup in the store

I'm sure I missed something and also it's against the TOS I believe to comment spam like you did


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*


----------



## oceanlyner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> I don't expect us to have the same prices as USD, but we do get ripped off with prices..


Ha, try jumping the ditch. I just paid $850 for the same motherboard.

It's all about the size of the market, and we have a pretty small one here in NZ.


----------



## Akadaka

I feel sorry for our countries, PC market is big in Australia compared to a lot of countries but we get the short end of the stick and In my opinion it's unfair I want to buy things but just can't justify some of our prices we have to wait to their outdated to get a good deal..


----------



## iARDAs

The thread title feels like

Asus = Assasin's creed

rampage IV = Well Assasin's Creed 4 is the latest new AC game

Black Edition = Black Flag.

For the 1 millionth time I keep reading this thread as Assasin's Creed 4 Black Flag...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> The thread title feels like
> 
> Asus = Assasin's creed
> 
> rampage IV = Well Assasin's Creed 4 is the latest new AC game
> 
> Black Edition = Black Flag.
> 
> For the 1 millionth time I keep reading this thread as Assasin's Creed 4 Black Flag...


Where does Newegg and NCIX fit into this? Lol


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Where does Newegg and NCIX fit into this? Lol


Well they are not written on the thread title.


----------



## Proclaim89

2 minutes into PCCG saw all RIV:BE sell like hotcakes.







im sooo tempted to get this, but idk I'll see what happens first.


----------



## Cool Mike

My RIVBE is "Out For Delivery" via Fedex. Will have in hand later today.









You know what I will be doing later this afternoon.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> My RIVBE is "Out For Delivery" via Fedex. Will have in hand later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I will be doing later this afternoon.


Me too









I woke up to check my friggin tracking and my internet went out overnight. Luckily my phone's got a decent connection for tethering.
If I opened my Firefox with my 700something windows it would probly break my phone


----------



## Cool Mike

Has anyone setup an owner club yet?


----------



## kpoeticg

Not that I know of. I've thought about it, but don't really wanna take on the responsibility


----------



## skupples

YEAH, WELL... it looks like MY Aquaero 6 XLT will @least be here this week! nanner nanner.


----------



## kpoeticg

I've never heard of the XLT, you will have to show pics


----------



## erayser

My tracking says "out for delivery" also. It's looking like it's going to be a great day...

Bur I'm working today... won't see mine till I get home.... but I might leave in the afternoon and work remote.


----------



## Cool Mike

Skupples, assumming you will be recieving your RIVBE soon.

Are you interested in starting a Club?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I've never heard of the XLT, you will have to show pics


It's the typical aquearo 6, with a different faceplate, touch screen, & a big ugly remote.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Skupples, assumming you will be recieving your RIVBE soon.
> 
> Are you interested in starting a Club?


I guess if no one else is going to do it, i'll be forced to do it... Though, i'm likely the least qualified for the position.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's the typical aquearo 6, with a different faceplate, touch screen, & a big ugly remote.


I know you're talking about the 6 XT because they're not releasing a 6 LT. I was just kidding around with u


----------



## Cool Mike

You heard from NCIX on your MOBO?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I know you're talking about the 6 XT because they're not releasing a 6 LT. I was just kidding around with u


Trolololol

They still sleeping. Hopefully I get some update by the end of work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> You heard from NCIX on your MOBO?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's the typical aquearo 6, with a different faceplate, touch screen, & a big ugly remote.
> I guess if no one else is going to do it, i'll be forced to do it... Though, i'm likely the least qualified for the position.


Since I'm finishing up school I'm lacking time to create a full blown club, but if you do it I'll draw out the mascot's for ya for presentation purposes, Guy Fawkes Skupples


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Trolololol


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's the typical aquearo 6, with a different faceplate, touch screen, & a big ugly remote.


Did that thing end up coming out on schedule? I wanted one but didn't want to wait for it, I ended up pulling the trigger on the Aquaero 5 Pro -- that was back when everyone still thought the RIV:BE was coming in October though, hah. Of course hindsight being 20/20 I kind of wish I would've waited it out.


----------



## kpoeticg

It's out but most resellers don't have it yet. The only people I know shipping it are Aquatuning and Aquacomputer


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Did that thing end up coming out on schedule? I wanted one but didn't want to wait for it, I ended up pulling the trigger on the Aquaero 5 Pro -- that was back when everyone still thought the RIV:BE was coming in October though, hah. Of course hindsight being 20/20 I kind of wish I would've waited it out.


I'm not sure what it's original release date was, but it became available last week. Got mine from Aquatuning, They sent me a "dispatching" order this AM. So, i should have my shipping number by tonight. Waiting for riv:BE= cash sink of "ohhh I think i need this tooo!"

spent 1,000$ on two 1tb EVO SSD's. (wont raid them)
















All I have left to order are the odds & ends that present them selves during the build, like cable extenders & such.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, I've been focusing on odds and ends lately. I still have pretty much all my main components to buy except for the RIVE BE.

4930k + 2 x 290x's (with blocks) + HD's + SSD's + RAM =


----------



## gdubc

I wish Microcenter had as good a deal on the ivy-e as they do the haswells. 199.99 for a 4770k is just ridic.


----------



## kpoeticg

Jesus. That's a crazy good deal. The Asrock Z87 Extreme11/ac is finally releasing too


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I wish Microcenter had as good a deal on the ivy-e as they do the haswells. 199.99 for a 4770k is just ridic.


refresh Haswell might be right around the corner


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> JW, I am running three 1920 X 1200 monitors in SLI 5760 X 1200 surround using a pair of GTX 670's and it runs very well, good frame rates, no stuttering Etc. I expect that a pair of 780Ti's will do an excellent job, in fact I am counting on it (looks over and sees a pair of EVGA GTX 780Ti SC ACS GPU's waiting for the R4BE to arrive)


If you want a good judge look in my sig Swolern and I did 1440p vs 1600p 2 way vs 3 way vs 4 way SLI Titan. He is on a 3930k / 4930k and I am still on the i7-930 setup. I had 3 titans and went back to two. I may sell my other one sometime. However, you I would suggest forgetting about 120hz and just got with a 1440p or 1600p monitor. It's worth a lot more in my time. Plus if you go 27inch or like me 30" you will be ****ting in your pants.... Literally. ON the other hand when you have such a high resolution, you don't really need AA, when I put AA on I really do not see a big difference. Just my 2 cents.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Ok, makes sense. If can pick up 2x Titan for like $1300-1500 ish that isn't too bad. Then I could get the Koolance waterblocks without waiting. And if next year there is a a new 6GB card, i could upgrade. Only real downside here is that if there is a 780ti 6GB card, the Titans will drop in value big time. So there would be a pretty big loss in the upgrade/resell.
> 
> EDIT: The last thing i want is to build a $5k computer and then have it not run 2014 AAA games. You know?


Yes, but I think for used titans if you get them for $1300 - $1500; it's a no brainer. Good luck though... I sold my third for around $900 in September.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> In a perfect world yes. In this world, don't hold your breath.


Never hold your breath, unless your scubaing and you run out of air... Then you are Fu****d


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It's out but most resellers don't have it yet. The only people I know shipping it are Aquatuning and Aquacomputer


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm not sure what it's original release date was, but it became available last week. Got mine from Aquatuning, They sent me a "dispatching" order this AM. So, i should have my shipping number by tonight.


Ah interesting, thanks for the info -- wonder if I can squeeze in there before they're gone..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Waiting for riv:BE= cash sink of "ohhh I think i need this tooo!"
> 
> spent 1,000$ on two 1tb EVO SSD's. (wont raid them)


Hahaha completely agree, I feel your pain on that one! In the space of time that we've been waiting for the RIV:BE I've picked up a pair 780Ti SC's, sold my 780 Classy HC's and also picked up another 256gb 840pro.






























Heck, at this rate I might end up with 780Ti Classy HC's!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I still have pretty much all my main components to buy except for the RIVE BE.
> 
> 4930k + 2 x 290x's (with blocks) + HD's + SSD's + RAM =


Likewise, I've had all of my components other than the RIV:BE for almost 30 days now, literally everything I'd possibly need -- even a new component-flushing system!









The wait has indeed been pretty tough, but I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel and it's glorious!


----------



## kpoeticg




----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*


why would you pay $500 for a copy of assassins creed! ohwaitasecond.


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Of course this thing comes out after I built my new system on 1150 due to being disappointed in the selection of 2011 motherboards.


----------



## saer

Still no word from NCIX


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> If you want a good judge look in my sig Swolern and I did 1440p vs 1600p 2 way vs 3 way vs 4 way SLI Titan. He is on a 3930k / 4930k and I am still on the i7-930 setup. I had 3 titans and went back to two. I may sell my other one sometime. However, you I would suggest forgetting about 120hz and just got with a 1440p or 1600p monitor. It's worth a lot more in my time. Plus if you go 27inch or like me 30" you will be ****ting in your pants.... Literally. ON the other hand when you have such a high resolution, you don't really need AA, when I put AA on I really do not see a big difference. Just my 2 cents.
> Yes, but I think for used titans if you get them for $1300 - $1500; it's a no brainer. Good luck though... I sold my third for around $900 in September.
> Never hold your breath, unless your scubaing and you run out of air... Then you are Fu****d


I'm attempting the 1440p 120hz X Star monitors first, (ordered 1 to test ) if I like it I'll get more, if not then either 1) stick @ 1440p or 2) possibly grab a Dell or similar performing monitor for triple setup. I played w/ the Dell 3011/3014 @ fry's, for some reason the color's looked a bit off even though I set it to the standard profile and reset it. Hoping they had a bad model though, that or maybe it was due to stretching the image so much.

Just like you ( which we've talked before







) I'm still on my 980x but still jumping to the 4960X mainly for cutting power usage, and pushing a bit further, though I have NO complaints about my 980, I'd almost stick w/ it if the RIVBE had the X socket for allowing it. Though not sure about the whole tri channel part.

Grats on the 900$ I almost put mine up as well.
I lucked out got a brand new SC UNOPENED for 540$ bid @ the last minute, posted pics in the titan thread yesterday. The smell was <33333333 definitely hasn't been used yet either. Just activated the warranty w/ eVGA. That was pure luck though, on average I see them selling for about 750-900 depending on how well the seller describes it as people start bidding @ the end. Some are super low like 400$ but that's because the pics show a super dusty Titan yet description states ( barely used







)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Still no word from NCIX


Their pre-orders from New Egg should arrive soon, once they're in they can start shipping to others


----------



## VSG

Is the AC4:Black Flag a steam key?


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Their pre-orders from New Egg should arrive soon, once they're in they can start shipping to others


Is this really true? Did they really pre-order from Newegg? I thought it was a joke... LOL...


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Is the AC4:Black Flag a steam key?


It's an Ubi game I believe so it would be a Uplay code wouldn't it? In any case it's definitely a download code card for the game, not a hard copy. In TTL's first unboxing vid he showed his game code card ...


----------



## combatvetgsr

Just arrived


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Is the AC4:Black Flag a steam key?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I wish Microcenter had as good a deal on the ivy-e as they do the haswells. 199.99 for a 4770k is just ridic.


I was just at the westbury store sunday and I bought a 4670k for $199 for my backup build thinking the 4770k was $270 which it said on the tag at the store. I wonder if it was only $199. It says $199 on the website but in highlightted yellow it says "processor pricing varies by store" so maybe my store didn't have that price. Either way I need to go down there and try and switch for a 4770k. That's an amazing deal.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Is the AC4:Black Flag a steam key?
Click to expand...

so I guess my theory of delaying it because of the game doesn't make much sense if it's just a code. I remember getting 3 assasin creed games in a bundle once with a gpu and it was the actual game in the box so I thought maybe it was something like that.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Their pre-orders from New Egg should arrive soon, once they're in they can start shipping to others


Sad.. but, probably true


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I was just at the westbury store sunday and I bought a 4670k for $199 for my backup build thinking the 4770k was $270 which it said on the tag at the store. I wonder if it was only $199. It says $199 on the website but in highlightted yellow it says "processor pricing varies by store" so maybe my store didn't have that price. Either way I need to go down there and try and switch for a 4770k. That's an amazing deal.


I think it just started. Im on the fence. I have been drooling over this b.e. for a while. Recently got some spending money and I could maybe pick one up but the $$$$ involved in going x79...plus it would be for the girls build which would be going in a caselabs which would be even more $$$$. I was planning on skipping haswell but I have an empty fractal node and a 4770k with a maximus impact would be pretty sweet.
But then I see all your photos of unboxings draws me back to x79. Aaarrgghh!!!

(and the kid of course wants a ps4 so I just see that money already gone...damn you electronics!!!!)


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> so I guess my theory of delaying it because of the game doesn't make much sense if it's just a code. I remember getting 3 assasin creed games in a bundle once with a gpu and it was the actual game in the box so I thought maybe it was something like that.


Yeah TTL did an unboxing a few weeks ago showing that card. That's why I was saying that delaying for the game wouldn't make much sense. Who knows tho, even though the mobo is a far bigger purchase than the game, the games a much bigger release (in perspective). So you could be right about the delay


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> (and the kid of course wants a ps4 so I just see that money already gone...damn you electronics!!!!)


I bought my kids a ps4, extra controller, camera, and games.... and they love it... so do I. I'm hogging the playing time... since I use the "go do your homework and chores first" line.









But after my RIV BE comes today... time to finally get working on my build.


----------



## strong island 1

ya I'm so excited. My STH10 has been collecting dust waiting for this thing. I have a STH10, 4930k, Rampage Black Edition and 2 780 Classified's with ek blocks and backplates. I'm so excited to start building.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whoooooooopah! Congratulations bro, for your 3-day build party I suggest 2dozen chicken wings smothered in Franks RedHot Sauce, 2 cases of Fosters Lager in oil cans chilled way down to 0.555C, maybe a sweet Japanese delivery or two and a couple pies from PePe's in New Haven, CT. They deliver to Rhode Island don't they?
























And go with the new PK-3 interface, seems to be the one everyone is recommending right now.









http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_4077_zps8c585b95.jpg.html

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_4237_zps60c6e007.jpg.html


----------



## OPTIX ONE




----------



## Cool Mike

Mine is setting in my house now. Have not put eyes on it yet as I am still at work. Leaving early to claim my prize.


----------



## mixman

If I hear of someone getting 4.8 on this board with at 1.4V or even 1.45V, I am in there. I'll upgrade from my RIVF for that. Heck my even pick up a 4930K too, especially if Microcenter let's them go at a discount like they are for the 4770K's!


----------



## coolhandluke41

@mixman ,I think Dumo posted one of his binned Ivy-E's doing just that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya I'm so excited. My STH10 has been collecting dust waiting for this thing. I have a STH10, 4930k, Rampage Black Edition and 2 780 Classified's with ek blocks and backplates. I'm so excited to start building.


happy for you buddy and can't wait for your build log







...
P.S. I hope you didn't forget about me









"One Man Trash Is Another Man Treasure "


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Mine is setting in my house now. Have not put eyes on it yet as I am still at work. Leaving early to claim my prize.


Lol same here! I'm working through lunch so I can leave earlier, though knowing my luck and with my job, someone will have some issue @ the last minute which will drag on another few hours ( i.e cutting the network over or something )


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Those of you who have your board already (I'm jealous, it looks like it'll be Friday earliest, but more likely Sat before NewEgg's 3-day shipping gets to me - typical - but at least FedEx delivers on saturdays, but I digress) can any of you say exactly how long is the OC Panel cable?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Still no word from NCIX


Turns out my parents were right. Never trust a Canadian in american clothing.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mixman*
> 
> If I hear of someone getting 4.8 on this board with at 1.4V or even 1.45V, I am in there. I'll upgrade from my RIVF for that. Heck my even pick up a 4930K too, especially if Microcenter let's them go at a discount like they are for the 4770K's!


We might see that. But with early bios we might not. Hopefully as newer revisions of the bios come out it'll get better with time. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Whoooooooopah! Congratulations bro, for your 3-day build party I suggest 2dozen chicken wings smothered in Franks RedHot Sauce, 2 cases of Fosters Lager in oil cans chilled way down to 0.555C, maybe a sweet Japanese delivery or two and a couple pies from PePe's in New Haven, CT. They deliver to Rhode Island don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And go with the new PK-3 interface, seems to be the one everyone is recommending right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_4077_zps8c585b95.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_4237_zps60c6e007.jpg.html


Thanx brotha =)
I just bought a tube of Gelid Extreme a week ago








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Those of you who have your board already (I'm jealous, it looks like it'll be Friday earliest, but more likely Sat before NewEgg's 3-day shipping gets to me - typical - but at least FedEx delivers on saturdays, but I digress) can any of you say exactly how long is the OC Panel cable?


I got ~27 inches not including the connectors


----------



## Jacoblab

They just appeared in stock on newegg.ca for a second. I ordered mine and now they show as out of stock. Hope I still get one!
EDIT: Now they seem to be back in stock


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Whoooooooopah! Congratulations bro, for your 3-day build party I suggest 2dozen chicken wings smothered in Franks RedHot Sauce, 2 cases of Fosters Lager in oil cans chilled way down to 0.555C, maybe a sweet Japanese delivery or two and a couple pies from PePe's in New Haven, CT. They deliver to Rhode Island don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And go with the new PK-3 interface, seems to be the one everyone is recommending right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_4077_zps8c585b95.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_4237_zps60c6e007.jpg.html


Whats the news on this new stuff? Ive been using Arctic Silver 5 forever.


----------



## skupples




----------



## mixman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mixman*
> 
> If I hear of someone getting 4.8 on this board with at 1.4V or even 1.45V, I am in there. I'll upgrade from my RIVF for that. Heck my even pick up a 4930K too, especially if Microcenter let's them go at a discount like they are for the 4770K's!
> 
> 
> 
> We might see that. But with early bios we might not. Hopefully as newer revisions of the bios come out it'll get better with time. Can't wait to get mine.
Click to expand...

Hopefully as everybody gets their RIVE BE's we will see better OC's. Seeing as I can get to 4.7 at 1.41 on my 3930K it's probably not worth it for me to get the whole new setup unless I get a good chance of hitting 4.7 to 4.8 on Ivy Bridge. I might just upgrade the board anyway, because at some point I was going to get a RIVE, but this seems like a clearer step ahead of my RIVF.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


At least someone had the same idea as me just 3x the price xD

Sucks for me I'm selling it to my friend for his bday =x it'll pay for my case labs.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @mixman ,I think Dumo posted one of his binned Ivy-E's doing just that
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya I'm so excited. My STH10 has been collecting dust waiting for this thing. I have a STH10, 4930k, Rampage Black Edition and 2 780 Classified's with ek blocks and backplates. I'm so excited to start building.
> 
> 
> 
> happy for you buddy and can't wait for your build log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> P.S. I hope you didn't forget about me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "One Man Trash Is Another Man Treasure "
Click to expand...

No I didn't, the power supply I was trying to use from an old computer never worked for my backup, I guess it was too old, but the black edition should be here any minute now. it works out perfectly because I will just use newegg's box to ship your board. i will ship it to you really fast.


----------



## Arm3nian

NCIX is ignoring me now, this place is a scam. Going to issue a refund tomorrow if they don't ship it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> NCIX is ignoring me now, this place is a scam. Going to issue a refund tomorrow if they don't ship it.


I sent them an email @ like 9AM yesterday, still no response...

My Aquearo 6 will be here thursday... ALL THE WAY FROM GERMANY. Ordered Monday.

I'm officially pissed off. They have ran out of stories to tell, so they are ignoring pre-order customers, & of course NewEgg literally got EVERY single board destined for US release this week. Looks like we won't be getting our units until December when the second run hits.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mixman*
> 
> Hopefully as everybody gets their RIVE BE's we will see better OC's. Seeing as I can get to 4.7 at 1.41 on my 3930K it's probably not worth it for me to get the whole new setup unless I get a good chance of hitting 4.7 to 4.8 on Ivy Bridge. I might just upgrade the board anyway, because at some point I was going to get a RIVE, but this seems like a clearer step ahead of my RIVF.


That's what i'm waiting on also to see how the board performs. I'll end up getting this board regardless this will be my first adventure into LGA2011


----------



## iPEN

Hello guys,

This is my first post here, glad to be part of this fantastic community









I have preordered my Black Edition in a local retailer here in Spain, but since the motherboard has just arrived in the states, I think we will need to wait a bit here in EU.

Grats to everybody who is receiving their mobo now, and remember to share your first impresions and to post a lot of pics!!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> That's what i'm waiting on also to see how the board performs. I'll end up getting this board regardless this will be my first adventure into LGA2011


good choice for your first adventure w/ LGA2011. Might as hell shoot for the best!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> This is my first post here, glad to be part of this fantastic community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have preordered my Black Edition in a local retailer here in Spain, but since the motherboard has just arrived in the states, I think we will need to wait a bit here in EU.
> 
> Grats to everybody who is receiving their mobo now, and remember to share your first impresions and to post a lot of pics!!!


*WELCOME TO OCN!!!* @ this rate, the Spaniard's will have their boards before me.


----------



## Arm3nian

Haswell-E will come out before the fraudulent ncix ships.


----------



## cruzdi

I got it at 1:15 PM Pacific Time. I did the 3-day shipping, but I live in Ventura County and newegg uses Ontrac to deliver here, which is pretty good.


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruzdi*
> 
> I got it at 1:15 PM Pacific Time. I did the 3-day shipping, but I live in Ventura County and newegg uses Ontrac to deliver here, which is pretty good.


If you live in socal, always get the cheapest shipping option. 95% of the time, you well get your shipment next day. When they changed shipping to free on the RIV BE preorder, I emailed right away to see if I could take off the $8.50 shipping charge. Can't beat free next day shipping.


----------



## iPEN

Anyone from EU with good news over there?


----------



## skupples

Jeesh, newegg support won't even give me an idea on when they will be receiving more stock. "please use the auto notify feature, as the board has yet to release"


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> Anyone from EU with good news over there?


Well, I'd get it from EU shop, and I have news. German shops are listing it as: 28. 11. and 6. 12. Current *BIG* news is some shops are listing it available under 1 month, and when US would get them, EU might allow preorders.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Jeesh, newegg support won't even give me an idea on when they will be receiving more stock. "please use the auto notify feature, as the board has yet to release"


They probably will not get a stock for a while. You know how it was with X79-Deluxe, after first batch there was a long delay because the rest of the world wanted it as well.


----------



## strong island 1

I'm really sorry man. I feel terrible for you and everyone else who ordered from there. You have been waiting for so long. I would cancel with ncix and just sit on newegg until they get more.

When the ncix preorders went up I had my order all filled out with my credit card info and I was just about to hit the preorder button and then for some reason stopped myself. I was thinking I didn't want to be locked in with them and then have some other place get stock first. they really let a lot of people down and I will never pre-order anything from them ever.

My dad just called me and my board just arrived. I have a 4930k so I will let you guys know if I see any improvment in OC ability compared to the gene I am using now.


----------



## JimmyWild

I just called NCIX, the guy was nice but still couldn't provide an ETA. Supposedly boards are in the US but 'in transit' to their warehouse. But yet there is no tracking. Repeating my previous argument...how the hell is there no tracking of this shipment? I guarantee the truck has a GPS on it. Even if it's only the truck driver's cell phone. And this driver has some idea how to read a map and figure how long it'll take to get from one state to another. Sigh.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> They probably will not get a stock for a while. You know how it was with X79-Deluxe, after first batch there was a long delay because the rest of the world wanted it as well.


Yeah, think of the 290x. It still bounces in and outta stock. I don't think it's Newegg's fault. I auto-notify'd every model of the 290x, and everytime i get an email it's right after i spend a bunch of money on other stuff


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> I just called NCIX, the guy was nice but still couldn't provide an ETA. Supposedly boards are in the US but 'in transit' to their warehouse. But yet there is no tracking. Repeating my previous argument...how the hell is there no tracking of this shipment? I guarantee the truck has a GPS on it. Even if it's only the truck driver's cell phone. And this driver has some idea how to read a map and figure how long it'll take to get from one state to another. Sigh.


That's a flat out lie. We have had shipment tracking for 20 years now. They are 100% full of the stuff that falls out of the rear or bulls.



The lamest thing of all, is that Newegg seems to have some sort of exclusive agreement with Asus on this item. I can't seem to find any other US retailer with it even listed.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's a flat out lie. We have had shipment tracking for 20 years now. They are 100% full of the stuff that falls out of the rear or bulls.
> 
> The lamest thing of all, is that Newegg seems to have some sort of exclusive agreement with Asus on this item. I can't seem to find any other US retailer with it even listed.


Well i just signed up auto notify on newegg. Seems like all can do right now. So pissed, hard to type.

EDIT: I'm going to keep my order with NCIX for now, but as soon as can order from Newegg i'm cancelling. Cause it's pretty obvious by now that Newegg will get a second and even third shipment before NCIX can even give an ETA on my order.


----------



## skupples

I know the feeling. I have gone through all the stages of grief, & am now popping the cork on the back of the liquor cabinet where the GOOD stuff dwells.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The lamest thing of all, is that Newegg seems to have some sort of exclusive agreement with Asus on this item. I can't seem to find any other US retailer with it even listed.


Newegg has "First Shipping Container" agreements with many manufacturers.

Early adopter's paradise.









Even if we had a Newegg warehouse in Orlando, the time it takes brand new hardware to reach Florida would be the same, their first shipments always arrive in California.


----------



## skupples

Whelp, here's to not starting my rebuild until next year! Because NCIX is a lying sack if dog poo, left out in the south florida summer sun, on the hottest day of the year! I wonder how many people they have pumped these lies to "Well you see, it's in transit, we just don't know where it is, or when it will get here" spiel.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Newegg has "First Shipping Container" agreements with many manufacturers.
> 
> Early adopter's paradise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if we had a Newegg warehouse in Orlando, the time it takes brand new hardware to reach Florida would be the same, their first shipments always arrive in California.


Well that is what kills me. If NCIX wouldn't have taken my money right away I would have cancelled and gone Newegg as soon as it went up. I always order there (cept a couple things on Amazon). But I couldn't cover an extra $500 to order on Newegg since it would take weeks to get money back from NCIX.

Never ever go with a second rate service, stick with Newegg. The funny part is that NCIX has done more to improve my loyalty to Newegg than anything Newegg has done lately.


----------



## skupples

It only took 24 hours for them to refund my shipping. I bet it would take 240 hours for them to refund 500$.


----------



## JimmyWild

Exactly my concern. Now i'm stuck waiting for next paycheck on Nov 29.

EDIT: Not that I could buy it anywhere else right now anyway lol


----------



## Jacoblab

I ordered from newegg.ca 3 hours ago and just got tracking info!


----------



## DBaer

I got mine about an hour ago. One day shipping for free but then I am only about 60 miles from them. Anyway, it is here


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> I got mine about an hour ago. One day shipping for free but then I am only about 60 miles from them. Anyway, it is here


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCIX*
> Asus? OOOOOOOOO we thought you meant ACER!!! MY BAD!! *DARN OUR CANADIAN ACCENT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no we don't carry that, but you're welcome to purchase anything that we believe we may carry


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> I got mine about an hour ago. One day shipping for free but then I am only about 60 miles from them. Anyway, it is here


1 hour 40 minutes away from newegg HQ... got mine too...


----------



## Redshift 91

Mine's in Salt Lake City as of 4pm mountain time, but it won't be delivered until tomorrow. Pretty good for free shipping.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacoblab*
> 
> I ordered from newegg.ca 3 hours ago and just got tracking info!


interesting, NewEgg canada has them in stock, but newegg USA does not? (shows in stock once you actually click on it)

No, they will not do international shipping.


----------



## iPEN

Come on guys, we want more than just ship confirmations









We want pics, a lot of pics!!! and of course your first impresions.

Please, do not forget those of us who are still wating (for a long time in EU maybe...)


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> interesting, NewEgg canada has them in stock, but newegg USA does not? (shows in stock once you actually click on it)
> 
> i'm extremely temped to order it. Will they even do international orders from newegg.ca?


That's only to promote the Canadian website, the boards (this early on) are from the same container being shipped from the same location in Industry, California.

And you can always check the quantity of any sku left in stock at the egg by placing an arbitrary quantity say "100" add to cart, then check your shopping cart, it will automatically let you know how many are left in stock.


----------



## OPTIX ONE

I was looking for you guys and found this. pfff what a snake







http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-Rampage-IV-Black-Edition-LGA-2011-Intel-X79-SATA-6Gb-s-USB-3-0-Extended-ATX-/221320571638?pt=Motherboards&hash=item3387bbeaf6


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> That's only to promote the Canadian website, the boards (this early on) are from the same container being shipped from the same location in Industry, California.
> 
> And you can always check the quantity of any sku left in stock at the egg by placing an arbitrary quantity say "100" add to cart, then check your shopping cart, it will automatically let you know how many are left in stock.


Newegg.usa shows "pre-release"

opened a Q&A, they said "No, we do not, & will not **** internationally" though, i'm almost positive (as you said) everything is shipping from the same location.

point stands. This guy is a nub for not canceling ncix pre-order. Going to go drink & blow stuff up in Serious Sam HD.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> I was looking for you guys and found this. pfff what a snake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-Rampage-IV-Black-Edition-LGA-2011-Intel-X79-SATA-6Gb-s-USB-3-0-Extended-ATX-/221320571638?pt=Motherboards&hash=item3387bbeaf6


you think this is bad? I have also seen them listed for 3k, & 5k on ebay.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> I was looking for you guys and found this. pfff what a snake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-Rampage-IV-Black-Edition-LGA-2011-Intel-X79-SATA-6Gb-s-USB-3-0-Extended-ATX-/221320571638?pt=Motherboards&hash=item3387bbeaf6


This is mostly aimed @ overseas buyers that don't have it available in their country and to save on tax.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ebay Seller*
> I WILL DECLARE A VALUE OF $99.99 TO SAVE ON CUSTOM


Works 90% of the time, I've seen RIVE's selling @ 2k a pop lol


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen


It happened, why would I make it up ( got nothing to prove). However here is a pic I just took of what has come in over the last few days including today.


----------



## iPEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> It happened, why would I make it up ( got nothing to prove). However here is a pic I just took of what has come in over the last few days including today.


Grats man!

By the way, I love the SLI Bridge, but it is very hard to get here in EU


----------



## oceanlyner

It looks so small in the 900D...


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oceanlyner*
> 
> It looks so small in the 900D...


Small, yet brilliant. That's the most beautiful motherboard on the planet.









The RIVE BE would just ROCK in my chassis. Congratulations everyone, wish I could be part of the party.


----------



## skupples

Only thing I would change is batter placement, & a 90 degree 24 pin. That battery placement is utterly fail on any motherboard. Hope no one ever has to do a hard cmos clear (when the buttons just don't work)


----------



## DaaQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> I was looking for you guys and found this. pfff what a snake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-Rampage-IV-Black-Edition-LGA-2011-Intel-X79-SATA-6Gb-s-USB-3-0-Extended-ATX-/221320571638?pt=Motherboards&hash=item3387bbeaf6


They also just copied neweggs spec page, with logo and stuff deleted out.


----------



## DBaer

And here is the R4BE OC panel sitting in my almost finished mod of my 900D. And yes, those are my signature Baer Claws which also act to increase the air flow from the front.


----------



## Arm3nian

The pain these pictures bring... I despise NCIX.


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> Come on guys, we want more than just ship confirmations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We want pics, a lot of pics!!! and of course your first impresions.
> 
> Please, do not forget those of us who are still wating (for a long time in EU maybe...)


Pics you want?

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> And here is the R4BE OC panel sitting in my almost finished mod of my 900D. And yes, those are my signature Baer Claws which also act to increase the air flow from the front.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice... I'm planning to lengthen my OC panel cables... and put it in a bay slot too. Looking good....









Time for me to work on my black acrylic tubing... hope the I didn't over do it with the all black theme...


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> I was looking for you guys and found this. pfff what a snake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-Rampage-IV-Black-Edition-LGA-2011-Intel-X79-SATA-6Gb-s-USB-3-0-Extended-ATX-/221320571638?pt=Motherboards&hash=item3387bbeaf6


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you think this is bad? I have also seen them listed for 3k, & 5k on ebay.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Stop tempting me!!!!! You guys have me considering posting my new BE up on Ebay for like 4k just for S**ts & Giggles








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> It happened, why would I make it up ( got nothing to prove). However here is a pic I just took of what has come in over the last few days including today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Don't be offended. That's the standard response on OCN when some1 describes their new things without posting pics.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oceanlyner*
> 
> It looks so small in the 900D...




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> And here is the R4BE OC panel sitting in my almost finished mod of my 900D. And yes, those are my signature Baer Claws which also act to increase the air flow from the front.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks bad-ass. You should start a build log and link it in your sig








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> Pics you want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice... I'm planning to lengthen my OC panel cables... and put it in a bay slot too. Looking good....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for me to work on my black acrylic tubing... hope the I didn't over do it with the all black theme...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











I just clicked the build log in your sig thinking it was gonna have all the new stuff in it







Are u gonna start a new log?


----------



## DBaer

Kpoeticg, no offense... I am just way to old to BS anyone







A build log, I guess I could although so many of the superb liquid cooling setups I am seeing in here will put my H100i and air to shame.

iPen, if you want I am sure I can get another EVGA SLI bridge and send it to you. Just send me some Spanish gold, or even better a good bottle of wine


----------



## kpoeticg

Build logs aren't just about WC'ing. Even just that custom acrylic u got going on in your front panel is worth starting a log.
You don't need to be shooting for MOTM to wanna share your hard work









When people say that, it doesn't mean they think you're BS'ing. It means they wanna look at some pics


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> The pain these pictures bring... I despise NCIX.


----------



## skupples

lol yupp... I called them up, told them what I was looking for, & they put me on an indefinite hold... I'm not sure how they remain profitable with these types of business practices.


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just clicked the build log in your sig thinking it was gonna have all the new stuff in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are u gonna start a new log?


It's more of an update since I'm using the same case, and I'm already using 2 of my 780's on air. I'm doing more mods to the case to add maybe a 240 rad where the hotswap bay cage is... so I'll probably just update my 2 year old build log thread. Plus, I've always wanted to redo my loop. I hate the bay reservoir, so I got a dual pump top with a cylinder res. This will open a bay for my OC panel. I was going to use my old bitspower compression fittings... but after seeing some of they acrylic tubing builds in the WC forum... they are so damn sexy, I have to do it for myself.


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> And here is the R4BE OC panel sitting in my almost finished mod of my 900D. And yes, those are my signature Baer Claws which also act to increase the air flow from the front.






Hmmmm im trying to guess what your favorite animal is







Looks good!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oceanlyner*
> 
> It looks so small in the 900D...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It would really look small in a TX10 as you can see!!



that is a RIVE in it now!!


----------



## Redshift 91

I've got a build log going, I haven't been able to update it for a little while, but you can bet your @$$ there'll be some new pictures tomorrow.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> Kpoeticg, no offense... I am just way to old to BS anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A build log, I guess I could although so many of the superb liquid cooling setups I am seeing in here will put my H100i and air to shame.
> 
> iPen, if you want I am sure I can get another EVGA SLI bridge and send it to you. Just send me some Spanish gold, or even better a good bottle of wine


No shame comes packaged with an H100i, owning one shows you believe in strong value for your money, and are willing to take risks in life, overall a sign of great courage.

Embrace the beauty of minimalism baby!









Da Baer: Don't call me baby.

Bruce: yes Mr. Baer.


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> Kpoeticg, no offense... I am just way to old to BS anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A build log, I guess I could although so many of the superb liquid cooling setups I am seeing in here will put my H100i and air to shame.
> 
> iPen, if you want I am sure I can get another EVGA SLI bridge and send it to you. Just send me some Spanish gold, or even better a good bottle of wine


Stay where you are at on the closed loop and air cooling. Water cooling is a money pit... and I never recommend it to anyone when they ask me. Once you start doing custom loops... it's hard to go back.


----------



## Redshift 91

After I built and tested my loop, I knew I'd never be able to do air again. It did cost me more that 1K to build though, but the system temps and silence are so nice. I had been folding on my titans for 2 days on air at 1110/6800 and I think I lost some of my hearing. Ran the same settings under water, and it was just so nice.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> It's more of an update since I'm using the same case, and I'm already using 2 of my 780's on air. I'm doing more mods to the case to add maybe a 240 rad where the hotswap bay cage is... so I'll probably just update my 2 year old build log thread. Plus, I've always wanted to redo my loop. I hate the bay reservoir, so I got a dual pump top with a cylinder res. This will open a bay for my OC panel. I was going to use my old bitspower compression fittings... but after seeing some of they acrylic tubing builds in the WC forum... they are so damn sexy, I have to do it for myself.


Yeah, when i started my build, i appreciated all the acrylic tubing but had no intentions whatsoever of going that route myself. Now I'm pretty sure i have no choice or i'll never be happy with it








Anyway, I'll sub your old log then in anticipation of some new updates








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> I've got a build log going, I haven't been able to update it for a little while, but you can bet your @$$ there'll be some new pictures tomorrow.


You should put your log in your sig so people can find it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> Stay where you are at on the closed loop and air cooling. Water cooling is a money pit... and I never recommend it to anyone when they ask me. Once you start doing custom loops... it's hard to go back.


Building a custom loop is damn near the equivalent of a crack habit.

OCN ->


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> You should put your log in your sig so people can find it


Hadn't really thought about it, will do


----------



## 113802

Getting ready for Thursday!2 hours in of leak testing.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## degenn

NCIX Canada called me tonight to let me know my board won't be there on time -- looks like I'll have to join the NCIX hatred bandwagon!
















I kid, I kid







While I am kind of upset it's not the end of the world and they seem to have been honest and upfront with me this whole time. Of course no way to verify that for sure but I'll give them the benefit of the doubt. Now for the guys who pre-ordered from NCIX US that have been _charged the full amount_ and now on _release day_ are not seeing your boards ship I would agree you've got something to be kind of upset about. Hopefully you have some options for recourse (refund, etc).

On a related note I just placed an order for one at NewEgg.ca a little while ago and looks like I'm good to go, they are now showing as sold out.



Wonder if my board will show up at NCIX before my board from NewEgg arrives, haha. I generally like NewEgg.ca but for Canadians it can sometimes be frustrating for example if you have a lot of products in your cart it is possible that half of them will ship from the USA and half from Canada, increasing shipping costs and then there's the possibility of duty/brokerage at the border as well. Other than that I've got nothing but positive things to say about them.

All the pictures posted have been giving me major blue-balls though







, glad to see so many of you enjoying your new BE's!


----------



## skupples

lol, I spent 600$ on fittings alone for this next build. Though, i'll probably have enough left over to do another small system.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> NCIX Canada called me tonight to let me know my board won't be there on time -- looks like I'll have to join the NCIX hatred bandwagon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid, I kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I am kind of upset it's not the end of the world and they seem to have been honest and upfront with me this whole time. Of course no way to verify that for sure but I'll give them the benefit of the doubt. Now for the guys who pre-ordered from NCIX US that have been _charged the full amount_ and now on _release day_ are not seeing your boards ship I would agree you've got something to be kind of upset about. Hopefully you have some options for recourse (refund, etc).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> On a related note I just placed an order for one at NewEgg.ca a little while ago and looks like I'm good to go, they are now showing as sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if my board will show up at NCIX before my board from NewEgg arrives, haha. I generally like NewEgg.ca but for Canadians it can sometimes be frustrating for example if you have a lot of products in your cart it is possible that half of them will ship from the USA and half from Canada, increasing shipping costs and then there's the possibility of duty/brokerage at the border as well. Other than that I've got nothing but positive things to say about them.
> 
> All the pictures posted have been giving me major blue-balls though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , glad to see so many of you enjoying your new BE's!


I would love to know what you call honest. So far they have been nothing but honestly 100% full of crap. They are completely blowing me off, not responding to email's, putting me on never ending holds, telling other people the same thing they told us 3 weeks ago "the board is in transit, we just don't know where, or when it will get here" I'm assuming they are ignoring emails because they have ran out of one liners, and honestly have no idea when they will get the board, & are tired of lying to customers. It's pretty obvious @ this point they have no legit supplier. I now 100% believe they are a bulk newegg buyer & reseller.


----------



## Arm3nian

Guess I'll just stare at this for another month.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Guess I'll just stare at this for another month.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Free shipping option? They refunded my shipping, but it didn't apply to my total value for w/e reason. They will probably now send it out wit the cheapest possible shipping option known to man. The 2-3 week one, where it bounces ALL over the country before showing up...


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Guess I'll just stare at this for another month.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


When did u get the "Order Received" Status?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> When did u get the "Order Received" Status?




mines looked like this since october 27th.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Free shipping option? They refunded my shipping, but it didn't apply to my total value for w/e reason. They will probably now send it out wit the cheapest possible shipping option known to man. The 2-3 week one, where it bounces ALL over the country before showing up...


$8 for the cheapest shipping.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> When did u get the "Order Received" Status?


The day I bought it.


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> 
> Hmmmm im trying to guess what your favorite animal is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good!


Thanks, actually Baer (not Bear) is my middle name, it has been my on line handle and before that my Ham radio handle for decades. The claws are etched through the 900D Al front panel using high speed water cutting using a vector graphic I put together.
Here is the graphic which is sized for the 900D front panel.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would love to know what you call honest. So far they have been nothing but honestly 100% full of crap. They are completely blowing me off, not responding to email's, putting me on never ending holds, telling other people the same thing they told us 3 weeks ago "the board is in transit, we just don't know where, or when it will get here" I'm assuming they are ignoring emails because they have ran out of one liners, and honestly have no idea when they will get the board, & are tired of lying to customers. It's pretty obvious @ this point they have no legit supplier. I now 100% believe they are a bulk newegg buyer & reseller.


Well to be fair I have been speaking with NCIX Canada at their head office. I was never given a firm date and was always just given updates with estimated ETA's which all turned out to be true, other than the delay today of course. They just haven't been blowing smoke up my ass with excuses like they seem to have been doing with you guys, they've been pretty forthcoming with regards to the fact they aren't really 100% on when they will have them. Who knows though, maybe they've known all along and just lied to me -- no real way for me to know but I just haven't gotten the feeling of shady practices from them. The story is still unfolding however, so that could change.

Had I been dealt with in the same manner that you guys have been, what with CC's being charged the full amount, the product not being shipped on release day and now emails being ignored -- I'd be pissed off too.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well to be fair I have been speaking with NCIX Canada at their head office. I was never given a firm date and was always just given updates with estimated ETA's which all turned out to be true, other than the delay today of course. They just haven't been blowing smoke up my ass with excuses like they seem to have been doing with you guys, they've been pretty forthcoming with regards to the fact they aren't really 100% on when they will have them. Who knows though, maybe they've known all along and just lied to me -- no real way for me to know but I just haven't gotten the feeling of shady practices from them. The story is still unfolding however, so that could change.
> 
> 
> 
> Had I been dealt with in the same manner that you guys have been, what with CC's being charged the full amount, the product not being shipped on release day and now emails being ignored -- I'd be pissed off too.


You aren't giving any information in this post just words... What did they tell that has turned out to be true exactly? Besides not knowing when it would show... What ETA's have turned out to be true? 0ct 29th, false, 31st false, nov 5th, false, 12th, false, no known date since then...


----------



## kpoeticg

Dedicated to the NCIX Customer Service Department




Sorry guys, that's beyond screwed up. When you miss a launch because you chose to give your business to a particular company, that should be considered a wakeup call for any future customers


----------



## skupples

I will forever discourage anyone from doing any business with NCIX, pre or post order. I will spend the rest of my life trying to lose them as much money as possible. If newegg restocks before they ship (would be REALLY funny if that happened) I will pull my order, send them a picture of my butt (pre-wiping) & switch to newegg.


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I will forever discourage anyone from doing any business with NCIX, pre or post order. I will spend the rest of my life trying to lose them as much money as possible. If newegg restocks before they ship (would be REALLY funny if that happened) *I will pull my order, send them a picture of my butt (pre-wiping) & switch to newegg.*


Pics or it never happened... LOL...


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You aren't giving any information in this post just words... What did they tell that has turned out to be true exactly? Besides not knowing when it would show... What ETA's have turned out to be true? 0ct 29th, false, 31st false, nov 5th, false, 12th, false, no known date since then...


He's referring to the version from Canadia, which according to him is far different in business practices that their US counterparts divulge in. Could just be the Canadian Hate @ the US or Idk, either way I can't argue if it's CA he's talking about unless he brought up the US. Btw I'm not being sarcastic, just pointing out that it's CA vs US entities.

I just got off the phone w/ newegg earlier and had my shipping refunded as for some reason my package stated it'd be here today, but was held up in CA and didn't make it out on time so free shipping for both NCIX and NewEgg at least.

For everyone else please do at least email NCIX and request your shipping refunded.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> Pics or it never happened... LOL...


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> He's referring to the version from Canadia, which according to him is far different in business practices that their US counterparts divulge in. Could just be the Canadian Hate @ the US or Idk, either way I can't argue if it's CA he's talking about unless he brought up the US. Btw I'm not being sarcastic, just pointing out that it's CA vs US entities.
> 
> I just got off the phone w/ newegg earlier and had my shipping refunded as for some reason my package stated it'd be here today, but was held up in CA and didn't make it out on time so free shipping for both NCIX and NewEgg at least.
> 
> For everyone else please do at least email NCIX and request your shipping refunded.


Lol we'd be lucky if we ever get our money back.


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> Pics or it never happened... LOL...


Now that's funny, Perhaps best post in the thread


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Lol we'd be lucky if we ever get our money back.


BS... They picked the wrong enthusiast's money to toy with. Lucky? They aren't the government, they are a troll reseller.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> BS... They picked the wrong enthusiast's money to toy with. Lucky? They aren't the government, they are a troll reseller.


By asking. I don't have time for a law suite. You can include mine in yours if you want


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> By asking. I don't have time for a law suite. You can include mine in yours if you want


I don't foresee them being dumb enough to try keeping anyone's money if they ask for a refund. They have us by the balls, & they know that... & don't like being held by the balls in 99.6% of situations.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I guess I'm the only one that prefers the looks of the original RIVE to this Black Edition? I would love to get my hands on that cover for the I/O area though...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I guess I'm the only one that prefers the looks of the original RIVE to this Black Edition? I would love to get my hands on that cover for the I/O area though...


i dont care what it looks like @ this point. I'm days away from just going Vanilla Rive.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I was just at the westbury store sunday and I bought a 4670k for $199 for my backup build thinking the 4770k was $270 which it said on the tag at the store. I wonder if it was only $199. It says $199 on the website but in highlightted yellow it says "processor pricing varies by store" so maybe my store didn't have that price. Either way I need to go down there and try and switch for a 4770k. That's an amazing deal.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it just started. Im on the fence. I have been drooling over this b.e. for a while. Recently got some spending money and I could maybe pick one up but the $$$$ involved in going x79...plus it would be for the girls build which would be going in a caselabs which would be even more $$$$. I was planning on skipping haswell but I have an empty fractal node and a 4770k with a maximus impact would be pretty sweet.
> But then I see all your photos of unboxings draws me back to x79. Aaarrgghh!!!
> 
> (and the kid of course wants a ps4 so I just see that money already gone...damn you electronics!!!!)
Click to expand...

I am so happy I saw your post about the $200 4770k. They didn't actually change the price on the tag at the store so if I didn't see your post I would have never known. I went there with the 4670k right after work and I walked out with a brand new 4770k for an even swap. Microcenter is so awesome. But they still have the original price listed on the actual processor in the store and I would never have checked the website for the price so I am really lucky I saw your post +rep. I am so happy I live near microcenter. I tried to build an inexpensive backup to use while I build my sth10 and now I have a 4770k and asus impact. Far from a cheap build. $200 for a 4770k is insane. I thought $200 was a decent price for the 4670k at the time nevermind this. What an amazing feeling that was to walk in with an i5 and walk out with an i7 without even touching my wallet.


----------



## yttocstfarc

JJ from ASUS just posted this video on youtube watching now just an fyi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhiRLJY5S8s


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I guess I'm the only one that prefers the looks of the original RIVE to this Black Edition? I would love to get my hands on that cover for the I/O area though...


I think the biggest attraction about the color scheme of the BE is that the RIVE's been out for a while with a ton of PC's built around it. The BE gives you upgraded tech/performance with the ability to switch up the color scheme a little bit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i dont care what it looks like @ this point. I'm days away from just going Vanilla Rive.


Skupples man, I truly wish i grabbed a 2nd BE. I swear to god i'd let you grab it off me at cost. I know that's a useless statement, but i feel 4 ya brotha. All you guys....


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> *I guess I'm the only one that prefers the looks of the original RIVE to this Black Edition?* I would love to get my hands on that cover for the I/O area though...


yup


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> What did they tell that has turned out to be true exactly? Besides not knowing when it would show... What ETA's have turned out to be true? 0ct 29th, false, 31st false, nov 5th, false, 12th, false, no known date since then...


Well you kind of have a point there...







I should have chosen my words better, I suppose "true" was the wrong word to use. Guess the only thing that was actually true was them not knowing for sure but it's not like they were hiding that, they were upfront with me about it. They haven't exactly flat-out lied to me in an attempt to lock me into a pre-order with them or anything. NCIX Canada has never had an ETA on the product page at all, so it's not like they were trying to intentionally mislead people here in Canada. In my discussions with NCIX here the only dates that I have been given are Oct. 31, Nov. 12 (which wasn't an ETA) and finally Nov. 19.

When I contacted them the first time a couple months ago I was told Oct. 29th, that's when everyone on the planet was under the assumption it was Oct. 29th -- including Asus (can't really fault NCIX for that one). Then once the ROG forum blew up I contacted them again and was told they have no ETA at all and to check back later. Called back a few more times every day with no new updates until finally one day I was told that they expect them to be in-transit from Asus to the local warehouse on Nov. 12th and to hopefully be available/ready for shipping on the 19th and that's where it has stayed up until they called me tonight.

So while what they've told me isn't really true, it's not exactly untrue either. Your guys' situation seems very different from mine though and you've been charged the full amounts and now the product isn't shipping on release day, all the while apparently dealing with goofball incompetent CSR's who have attitude problems. I don't blame you guys for being pissed now but my situation is a little different -- I don't really have much reason to be upset with NCIX whereas it seems you guys do. Here in Canada it seems like the situations are reversed hehe -- NCIX is the bigger retailer compared to NewEgg who is smaller here. I honestly can't say I've ever had problems with either of them and I have been told that both companies use the same distributors in the US & Canada.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I guess I'm the only one that prefers the looks of the original RIVE to this Black Edition? I would love to get my hands on that cover for the I/O area though...


No just you....I don't get all the excitement about this board, except for the color scheme...meh

Then again, only one or may be two people who already own the rive are getting this (strong island being one, I think). The rest of us have been playing with Rive for so long, that the novelty of any rive variant has worn off...lol. Particularly, if the rive-be does not provide any meaningful substantive improvement over rive, which it looks like it won't.

Do feel for people who have been jerked around by NCIX over their first high end x-79 board. ...what a buzz kill.


----------



## Cool Mike

Loading win 8.1 now. Ground up build. No problems at all. I installed OC panel in 5.25 slot. Looks very nice. Getting late trying to finish up. I will run it in overnight. On mobile now. I will update tomorrow


----------



## kpoeticg

The BE is basically a Maximus VI RIVE. That's why so many of us are excited to get it. It's got all the power of the Vanilla RIVE, with most of the upgraded tech from the Haswell ROG Boards that LGA2011 peeps don't get to take advantage of (Aside From EVGA Dark)


----------



## combatvetgsr

Figured I would add a pic. Also using acrylic tubing, should be fun


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatvetgsr*
> 
> Figured I would add a pic. Also using acrylic tubing, should be fun


Koolance 380i.








May be a taller res and corsair plats for mem?

Nice start to a build.


----------



## kpoeticg

I agree about the taller res. That's a great pic though. Just looks like endless possibilities to me


----------



## seross69

I 2nd the taller res. but stay with the G-Skill memory they are better than the corsair plats.. that you overpay for and will not post at rated speeds.... just water cool the memory!!!

I have never been able to get corsair memory to work at rated speeds... I have tried on 4 builds. never again!!! Gskill all the way

also is that a mountain mods or case labs case??


----------



## kpoeticg

His sig says SM8 with Pedastal


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I 2nd the taller res. but stay with the G-Skill memory they are better than the corsair plats.. that you overpay for and will not post at rated speeds.... just water cool the memory!!!
> 
> I have never been able to get corsair memory to work at rated speeds... I have tried on 4 builds. never again!!! Gskill all the way
> 
> also is that a mountain mods or case labs case??


which g-skill memory you recommend for this board im actually shopping for memory right now been looking at them? i wanna stay under the $300 mark.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I guess I'm the only one that prefers the looks of the original RIVE to this Black Edition? I would love to get my hands on that cover for the I/O area though...
> 
> 
> 
> No just you....I don't get all the excitement about this board, except for the color scheme...meh
> 
> Then again, only one or may be two people who already own the rive are getting this (strong island being one, I think). The rest of us have been playing with Rive for so long, that the novelty of any rive variant has worn off...lol. Particularly, if the rive-be does not provide any meaningful substantive improvement over rive, which it looks like it won't.
> 
> Do feel for people who have been jerked around by NCIX over their first high end x-79 board. ...what a buzz kill.
Click to expand...

Ya if I had my RIVE still I probably wouldn't have bought this. I sold my RIVE and 3930k for a 4770k and asus impact. I then realized I really missed having a big computer so I bought a 4930k and I was going to buy another RIVE but then I saw this and waited. I can't believe I thought I was going to be happy going from a STH10 to a mitx build. I lost so much money. I like benching way too much and I need a big pc. Thank god I didn't sell my sth10. There really is no other board I would want to use my 4930k in except maybe an original RIVE. I tried the evga dark for a week and it was horrible. I had to return it. after using asus boards for years now it was way too buggy. I wasn't used to that and it was a little shocking.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> His sig says SM8 with Pedastal


ok smarty pants







I always forget to look at that!!! I guess I get 50 lashes with a wet noodle now???


----------



## skupples

Well, think i'll take my case over to the local fab tomorrow & see how much it costs to get a motherboard tray shroud made out of thin aluminum. Or, maybe just pay them to properly measure it for me, & have Lebestia crank one out for me. @least Aquatuning was on the money with it's release day.









If i was already on rive, i wouldn't of cared about this board... It fell in perfect timing with my wanting to upgrade to E series. & yes, I agree it sounds like it will do little for Ivy-E. My build is as black as black can be black, like a dark skinned African will look @ it & be like, DAMN THAT.S BLACK. I'm even using Norprene tubing. Well, I lied... I do have a few silver plated fittings i'll be using in the lower section, just because they were cheaper than dirt, but no one will see that.


----------



## seross69

Skupples,

After you get the cards, Memory and everything on the RIVE you really can not see the red. This might be because I have Water blocks on my motherboard. but looking at my picture it is pretty black to me..

see the below..

I also have the PCIE covers to cover the slots if needed. and will put black tape on the sata ports.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> ok smarty pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always forget to look at that!!! I guess I get 50 lashes with a wet noodle now???


----------



## seross69

^^^ ohhhhhhhhhhhhh I like


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, I really like this new BE board but I wouldn't bother going to the trouble of moving my rig to it as I feel my original RIVE has everything I really need already (plus I personally like the red accents)...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Skupples,
> 
> After you get the cards, Memory and everything on the RIVE you really can not see the red. This might be because I have Water blocks on my motherboard. but looking at my picture it is pretty black to me..
> 
> see the below..
> 
> I also have the PCIE covers to cover the slots if needed. and will put black tape on the sata ports.


you are making me regret my choice of el-cheepo 900D!!!!!!!!

you are right though, specially in my situation with 3 blocked cards in it.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you are making me regret my choice of el-cheepo 900D!!!!!!!!
> 
> you are right though, specially in my situation with 3 blocked cards in it.


Have u checked out his build log? He's putting 5 PC's in that beast


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Have u checked out his build log? He's putting 5 PC's in that beast












Yes I have! I hope to snag a sponsored build one of these days. Ever since going to local "enthusiast" tech shows & seeing terribad systems iv'e been like damn... LET ME DO THAT FOR YOU. Though, i wasn't really planning for epic aesthetics @ this point with my re-build. I'll do an aesthetics overhaul next year.(IE: take the time to sleeve two psu's worth of cables)


----------



## erayser

So.. you IB-e owners that has the RIV BE running. Factory out of box BIOS okay?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Those of you who have your board already (I'm jealous, it looks like it'll be Friday earliest, but more likely Sat before NewEgg's 3-day shipping gets to me - typical - but at least FedEx delivers on saturdays, but I digress) can any of you say exactly how long is the OC Panel cable?
> 
> 
> 
> I got ~27 inches not including the connectors
Click to expand...

Thanks! + rep


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have! I hope to snag a sponsored build one of these days. Ever since going to local "enthusiast" tech shows & seeing terribad systems iv'e been like damn... LET ME DO THAT FOR YOU. Though, i wasn't really planning for epic aesthetics @ this point with my re-build. I'll do an aesthetics overhaul next year.(IE: take the time to sleeve two psu's worth of cables)


I hear ya. I'd LOVE to be skilled enough to get sponsored someday. As of now I'm just a humble first time modder. It's an incredibly fun, albeit incredibly expensive hobby tho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erayser*
> 
> So.. you IB-e owners that has the RIV BE running. Factory out of box BIOS okay?


I don't have my CPU yet. Hopefully in a few weeks i'll be able to afford my 4930k and 290x's








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Thanks! + rep


NP


----------



## combatvetgsr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Koolance 380i.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May be a taller res and corsair plats for mem?
> 
> Nice start to a build.


Had the 150 res in there for a buddy, wanted to see how small it looked. 250 res is off to the side and going in


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> which g-skill memory you recommend for this board im actually shopping for memory right now been looking at them? i wanna stay under the $300 mark.


Sorry I mess this question before. I have the Ripjaws Z series, the 64GB kit at 2400mhz. When I plugged them in they worked at 2400mhz on the RIVE and I tried the doms and could not get above 1866.

what ones to get that is hard to tell you unless I know how much memory you want but oh well I will try!!

I would get these they are $230 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231505 or if you really want to go crazy get these they are $290 but they are 2666 vs 2400 on the first set i showed you.

these are both 16GB kits


----------



## Akadaka

Nope I prefer the looks of the original black/red, black is good though it goes with any part basically I see why people like it.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Sorry I mess this question before. I have the Ripjaws Z series, the 64GB kit at 2400mhz. When I plugged them in they worked at 2400mhz on the RIVE and I tried the doms and could not get above 1866.
> 
> what ones to get that is hard to tell you unless I know how much memory you want but oh well I will try!!
> 
> I would get these they are $230 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231505 or if you really want to go crazy get these they are $290 but they are 2666 vs 2400 on the first set i showed you.
> 
> these are both 16GB kits


yeah im stuck between these 2 kits
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231503
this one is on sale for stupid cheap what you think about it?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231505
this is the one you suggested is it worth the extra $$$ to go from 2133 to 2400 and get 2 fans?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> yeah im stuck between these 2 kits
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231503
> this one is on sale for stupid cheap what you think about it?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231505
> this is the one you suggested is it worth the extra $$$ to go from 2133 to 2400 and get 2 fans?


Honestly I do not see 60 dollars more for the 2400 and You will be able to run this memory at 2400 with a little playing I am sure. I also doubt you would use the fans. I would grab the 2133 and run!!!!

Also if you want fans I have a set I could let you have cheap cheap + Shipping!!


----------



## MNModder

Has anybody hear or know if micro Center is going to be carrying this I stopped in there the other day and the guy really didn't seem to know what I was talking about then told me that they were probably going to get it even though it seemed like he had never heard of the board before I know we have some micro center employees in the community as they were in the 900D thread the question is are you guys in this thread thanks in advanced


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNModder*
> 
> Has anybody hear or know if micro Center is going to be carrying this I stopped in there the other day and the guy really didn't seem to know what I was talking about then told me that they were probably going to get it even though it seemed like he had never heard of the board before I know we have some micro center employees in the community as they were in the 900D thread the question is are you guys in this thread thanks in advanced


I asked too, The sales guy said it was in the warehouse shelves, but not on the system yet. He said, he wasn't sure why they weren't on the system yet. No info on price either.

I asked him If it came with Assasins creed, he said no. That got me thinking two things:

He's lying, and there are no boards in the back. Or MC might have a non AC4 version.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Honestly I do not see 60 dollars more for the 2400 and You will be able to run this memory at 2400 with a little playing I am sure. I also doubt you would use the fans. I would grab the 2133 and run!!!!
> 
> Also if you want fans I have a set I could let you have cheap cheap + Shipping!!


My thoughts exactly 2133 it is and thanks for the offer I doubt I will need the fans. But if I do ill keep it in mind! Thanks alot for your help!









oh and by the way its cheaper than 60 bucks promo code GSKILLBLKFRI will get you -$25.50 and free shipping!







thats $144.49 shipped

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231503


----------



## raw2dogmeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> yeah im stuck between these 2 kits
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231503
> this one is on sale for stupid cheap what you think about it?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231505
> this is the one you suggested is it worth the extra $$$ to go from 2133 to 2400 and get 2 fans?


DEFINATELY buy the 2133...I have 2 kits of it, one for my build, one I'm testing for my brothers build. No issues with either kit....tight timings and crazy low price!!


----------



## 113802

My board is out for delivery! I should have my build done today. Leak tested for 12 hours and no leaks yet.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> My thoughts exactly 2133 it is and thanks for the offer I doubt I will need the fans. But if I do ill keep it in mind! Thanks alot for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and by the way its cheaper than 60 bucks promo code GSKILLBLKFRI will get you -$25.50 and free shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats $144.49 shipped
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231503


Can those promo codes from Newegg be shared like that? Newegg always makes you put in your email address before you can put in the code. I've just assumed it was to verify you are already on their email list first before you could use the code.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Can those promo codes from Newegg be shared like that? Newegg always makes you put in your email address before you can put in the code. I've just assumed it was to verify you are already on their email list first before you could use the code.


i didn't get it in a email I was shopping for ram and clicked on the item and it was highlighted at the top. Darn good deal on ram!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I asked too, The sales guy said it was in the warehouse shelves, but not on the system yet. He said, he wasn't sure why they weren't on the system yet. No info on price either.
> 
> I asked him If it came with Assasins creed, he said no. That got me thinking two things:
> 
> He's lying, and there are no boards in the back. Or MC might have a non AC4 version.


This sounds very similar to the NCIX story... "We have it, but we don't have it, and we don't know when we will have it, BUT IT'S ON THE WAY!"


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This sounds very similar to the NCIX story... "We have it, but we don't have it, and we don't know when we will have it, BUT IT'S ON THE WAY!"


What's the status on your order anyway skupples? You going to hang in there or have you decided to cancel it?

If it turns out you cancel or can't get your hands on one of these boards, let me know. If my NCIX board shows up before my NewEgg board I don't mind keeping the extra board here for you if you think you might want to buy it from me.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> What's the status on your order anyway skupples? You going to hang in there or have you decided to cancel it?
> 
> If it turns out you cancel or can't get your hands on one of these boards, let me know. If my NCIX board shows up before my NewEgg board I don't mind keeping the extra board here for you if you think you might want to buy it from me.


If something like that ends up happening, we can possibly work something out. As it stands now, they have me by the balls. I can't/won't cancel the order until I find some one else with it in stock. If newegg restocks before NCIX even gets it's first load, I'll be jumping ship.

I'm pulling for good news today.


----------



## _REAPER_

My board has shipped from the EGG... now just have to wait 26 days 5 hours 15 min to leave AFG... but who is counting.


----------



## Cool Mike

Was up last night till 1AM building my new system with RIVBE. Power up and no problems. Ran overnight at stock clocks.
This morning bumped the CPU(4930K) to 4.6GHz and 32gb memory to 2400Mhz. Was in a hurry to get to work, so no stress testing. Letting it run all day at idle and I will do stress testing tonight. One note: the Audio area of the board looks great, a RED glow and you can even disable the Red LED (Glow) in the bios. High quality MOBO for sure. The OC panel looks great in the 5.25 slot and useful too. So far the Black has more than met my expectations.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> My board has shipped from the EGG... now just have to wait 26 days 5 hours 15 min to leave AFG... but who is counting.


I hope you get out before that apology letter from you know who arrives.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I hope you get out before that apology letter from you know who arrives.


Same, I got stuck out for an additional 6 months back in 2007 thanks to Bush lol.


----------



## Cool Mike

Any volunteers on starting a Owners Club yet?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Any volunteers on starting a Owners Club yet?


I'm actually on it atm lol gimme a few to make a stellar write up, then I'm designating Skup's as VP


----------



## TK101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I'm actually on it atm lol gimme a few to make a stellar write up, then I'm designating Skup's as VP


Awesome! i cant wait to be a part of it, it'll be the 1st group i've joined but it wont be the last once my build is done!









Thanks for steppin up LunaP!


----------



## coolhandluke41

if anyone want to sell OC panel please PM me


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> So while what they've told me isn't really true, it's not exactly untrue either. Your guys' situation seems very different from mine though and you've been charged the full amounts and now the product isn't shipping on release day, all the while apparently dealing with goofball incompetent CSR's who have attitude problems. I don't blame you guys for being pissed now but my situation is a little different -- I don't really have much reason to be upset with NCIX whereas it seems you guys do. Here in Canada it seems like the situations are reversed hehe -- NCIX is the bigger retailer compared to NewEgg who is smaller here. I honestly can't say I've ever had problems with either of them and I have been told that both companies use the same distributors in the US & Canada.


As a Canadian, my situation is the same as you. I preordered from NCIX back on October 9 because they were the only place that was doing them in Canada. They told me yesterday that they still had no idea when they would receive the boards, and Newegg.ca suddenly went "In Stock". I immediately placed an order with them, and cancelled my NCIX preorder. I now have been invoiced and Purolator tracking. It was easy to cancel the preorder since I was not charged anything on my credit card at the time.

I have no idea how long international express shipping will take, but it should be faster than waiting for NCIX to get their stock and send me the board.


----------



## LunaP

Alright she's made, since I'm at work I'll be updating her throughout the day, as well as creating a mascot for it at some point ( YAY FOR UNIQUE)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1444356/asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-owners-club


----------



## DooRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> As a Canadian, my situation is the same as you. I preordered from NCIX back on October 9 because they were the only place that was doing them in Canada. They told me yesterday that they still had no idea when they would receive the boards, and Newegg.ca suddenly went "In Stock". I immediately placed an order with them, and cancelled my NCIX preorder. I now have been invoiced and Purolator tracking. It was easy to cancel the preorder since I was not charged anything on my credit card at the time.
> 
> I have no idea how long international express shipping will take, but it should be faster than waiting for NCIX to get their stock and send me the board.


Same here bud. ordered and paid for the mobo on Oct. 8th from NCIX. Talked to them yesterday and they had no clue. Cancelled and got mine from another site, same price.

http://www.sohodiffusion.com/prod/20681/ASUS-RAMPAGE-IV-BLACK-EDITION-SOCKET-2011-INTEL-X7.html


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> Same here bud. ordered and paid for the mobo on Oct. 8th from NCIX. Talked to them yesterday and they had no clue. Cancelled and got mine from another site, same price.
> 
> http://www.sohodiffusion.com/prod/20681/ASUS-RAMPAGE-IV-BLACK-EDITION-SOCKET-2011-INTEL-X7.html


Interesting. I've never heard of Soho Diffusion. Where are they based? Montreal? That should be even faster and cheaper delivery than Newegg.ca, which is shipping from LAX.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> Same here bud. ordered and paid for the mobo on Oct. 8th from NCIX. Talked to them yesterday and they had no clue. Cancelled and got mine from another site, same price.
> 
> http://www.sohodiffusion.com/prod/20681/ASUS-RAMPAGE-IV-BLACK-EDITION-SOCKET-2011-INTEL-X7.html


Any idea on the reliability of this place? Also, how long would I expect shipping to US to be? Anybody have experience there?


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As a Canadian, my situation is the same as you. I preordered from NCIX back on October 9 because they were the only place that was doing them in Canada. They told me yesterday that they still had no idea when they would receive the boards, and Newegg.ca suddenly went "In Stock". I immediately placed an order with them, and cancelled my NCIX preorder.
> 
> 
> I now have been invoiced and Purolator tracking. It was easy to cancel the preorder since I was not charged anything on my credit card at the time.
> 
> I have no idea how long international express shipping will take, but it should be faster than waiting for NCIX to get their stock and send me the board.


Yeah I managed to sneak in the NewEgg.ca limited stock as well -- thanks to the fellow whose name I forget that was nice enough to divulge the info in this thread (reminds me, I should rep+ him for that one).

Glad to know you were able to cancel easily with NCIX.ca, I may have to cancel mine if the NewEgg order shows up first -- shouldn't be a problem as I only put down a $50 deposit. I was told I could cancel no questions asked from the get-go but it's nice to see some evidence to support that claim.

Mind if I ask what time you managed to get your order in @ NewEgg? I think I was the last one to squeeze in and so my order still hasn't shipped but it's been processed & verified and is in 'Packaging' status -- just waiting for a shipping confirmation with tracking. It would suck crap if for some reason they had to cancel my order because I *just* barely missed the last board or something. *fingers crossed*


----------



## DooRules

My first time ordering there so really can't comment on how they will be. Hard to be worse than NCIX right now though in my mind.


----------



## JimmyWild

True but after NCIX i'm a little gun shy lol.

EDIT: I emailed Soho Diffusion asking about shipping time to USA and to verify that they have it in stock and ready to ship. Hopefully they get back to me soon.


----------



## degenn

Damn, kind of wish I had have known about that Soho Diffusion site before placing my order with NewEgg.ca. Did you by chance happen to give them a call to verify they actually have them physically in-stock and ready to ship? That would make them the only people with physical inventory in the entire country. Let us know if/when you get a shipping confirmation and all that jazz.


----------



## 113802

A UPS truck just drove passed my street and turned the corner?! Stop teasing me. I canceled my pre order from NCIX and placed one on New egg the 31st

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Was up last night till 1AM building my new system with RIVBE. Power up and no problems. Ran overnight at stock clocks.
> This morning bumped the CPU(4930K) to 4.6GHz and 32gb memory to 2400Mhz. Was in a hurry to get to work, so no stress testing. Letting it run all day at idle and I will do stress testing tonight. One note: the Audio area of the board looks great, a RED glow and you can even disable the Red LED (Glow) in the bios. High quality MOBO for sure. The OC panel looks great in the 5.25 slot and useful too. So far the Black has more than met my expectations.


Thanks for the encouraging update. I spent last night finishing my case mod Etc and as I have a very full week I will not be up and running until sometime this weekend. Your update took away some of the anxiety.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNModder*
> 
> Has anybody hear or know if micro Center is going to be carrying this I stopped in there the other day and the guy really didn't seem to know what I was talking about then told me that they were probably going to get it even though it seemed like he had never heard of the board before I know we have some micro center employees in the community as they were in the 900D thread the question is are you guys in this thread thanks in advanced


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I asked too, The sales guy said it was in the warehouse shelves, but not on the system yet. He said, he wasn't sure why they weren't on the system yet. No info on price either.
> 
> I asked him If it came with Assasins creed, he said no. That got me thinking two things:
> 
> He's lying, and there are no boards in the back. Or MC might have a non AC4 version.


I had decided that I would go ahead and get one of the Black Edition boards if they were in stock when I went in to Microcenter last night. They didn't have any. The sales guy definitely knew about them and said they would probably never get them he said that they usually don't get the special boards. He said they still haven't been able to get any of the Maximus Impact even. Which made me sad because that was my second choice.
I still love being close to a microcenter though. They have soooooo much stuff on hand to browse.
My girl and my wallet hate them though! 
I just couldn't pass up the 4770k for $199.99. But they had a very limited selection of boards. All my other choices were out of stock. No Impact. No Giga OC. No M Power. Settled for the Maximus Hero for a steal at $170. Picked up the z tank as well and the scythe ap15s I was lucky to snag before the salespeople grabbed them for themselves! (I was told this by a few different sales guys!)

Edit: sorry for the flipped pix. There seems to be no rhyme or reason as to why/when the photos get flipped uploading. I tried editing and they still got flipped!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK101*
> 
> Awesome! i cant wait to be a part of it, it'll be the 1st group i've joined but it wont be the last once my build is done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for steppin up LunaP!


NP here you go!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1444356/asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-owners-club

Just in case it got lost in the updates, updating as I have time , will work heavily on it during lunch as well.


----------



## degenn

Speak of the devil and he shall appear! Just got shipping confirmation from NewEgg.ca!



Now to start taking bets on which gets here first!


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Mind if I ask what time you managed to get your order in @ NewEgg? I think I was the last one to squeeze in and so my order still hasn't shipped but it's been processed & verified and is in 'Packaging' status -- just waiting for a shipping confirmation with tracking. It would suck crap if for some reason they had to cancel my order because I *just* barely missed the last board or something. *fingers crossed*


I think I got it in sometime around 3:40pm EST. I was given tracking confirmation sometime around 9pm. Newegg.ca was flashing in stock and out of stock. They may have been receiving a lot of orders, and were trying to slow down orders to make sure the stock info was correct.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *oceanlyner*
> 
> It looks so small in the 900D...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would really look small in a TX10 as you can see!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is a RIVE in it now!!
Click to expand...

Or, it will look oversized and huge in my 730X once I get the board tomorrow.

(That's a RIVE in it now)







Yes, I had to cut the PCI Fan Cage to fit the SATA connectors.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> if anyone want to sell OC panel please PM me


I haven't used mine yet but it's so cool looking. I didn't realize it had that pcb section under the "hood" It's like a mini motherboard in there. I couldn't believe how heavy and huge the box for the motherboard was. I can't wait to install in my case this weekend.

I could be interested in selling mine.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> if anyone want to sell OC panel please PM me
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't used mine yet but it's so cool looking. I didn't realize it had that pcb section under the "hood" It's like a mini motherboard in there. I couldn't believe how heavy and huge the box for the motherboard was. I can't wait to install in my case this weekend.
> 
> I could be interested in selling mine.
Click to expand...

It's has a number of fan headers that you can control via the OC panel in hand (needs the SATA connector connected for power though - which is only required if you use the FAN headers, not required for OCing).

Can't think of a use? here ya go:

You have your case open with a box fan blowing into the system and RADs. There is no watercooled block for the MB yet, so you want to stick a 120x38mm server fan over your VRM heatsink, but it's too loud to run at full speed and you don't want to keep going into the BIOS to change things.

Open your OC Panel, plug the fan into it, and control the speed from the panel as you adjust the BCLK and monitor the temp of the VRMs - all on the OC Panel.









Yeah, I think I'll be keeping mine. Nice to recoup some of the cost, but resale value and all...


----------



## JimmyWild

Just spoke with NCIX. They said they have confirmation from ASUS that the boards will be at the NCIX warehouse today. So supposedly they'll be checked in and shipped out asap. Whether this is true or not is to be seen. But at least it's a different story from the "in transit" story of the last week.


----------



## saer

^I really don't don't believe anything they say anymore, they've been spewing nothing but BS lies on lies on lies


----------



## mphysgr

I got mine set up last night. Anybody have any suggestion on how to get the memory to run at the right settings? My 32 GB Dominator GT at 1866 Mhz 9-10-9-27 is running at 1333 Mhz. I can manually change the frequency but I am not sure how to set all the timings properly. I only know the four main timings and there are lots of others to change in the board's timing settings. Is there an easy way to get the board to run these sticks at their default settings?


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Just spoke with NCIX. They said they have confirmation from ASUS that the boards will be at the NCIX warehouse today. So supposedly they'll be checked in and shipped out asap. Whether this is true or not is to be seen. But at least it's a different story from the "in transit" story of the last week.


NCIX US or Canada?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphysgr*
> 
> I got mine set up last night. Anybody have any suggestion on how to get the memory to run at the right settings? My 32 GB Dominator GT at 1866 Mhz 9-10-9-27 is running at 1333 Mhz. I can manually change the frequency but I am not sure how to set all the timings properly. I only know the four main timings and there are lots of others to change in the board's timing settings. Is there an easy way to get the board to run these sticks at their default settings?


Use the "SPD TOOL" in tools section to get your timings. What's not listed there you should not have to worry about, but what is, you'll want to set manually for 24/7. Benching...that's a whole different story.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> NCIX US or Canada?


This was US.


----------



## kpoeticg

Is it worth the performance hit to fill up the BE with 64GB of ram? It's still gonna be a while b4 i get around to ordering ram probly. I'd like to have 32GB Ramdisk and 32GB Ram. I'm still a bit ignorant as far as Ram compatibility goes. I've read a bunch of times that you sacrifice performance when you max out the ram though. Anybody feel like shedding light on this for me? Thanx in advance

I'd most likely buy a single 64GB kit if i ended up doing that just to be clear


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Is it worth the performance hit to fill up the BE with 64GB of ram? It's still gonna be a while b4 i get around to ordering ram probly. I'd like to have 32GB Ramdisk and 32GB Ram. I'm still a bit ignorant as far as Ram compatibility goes. I've read a bunch of times that you sacrifice performance when you max out the ram though. Anybody feel like shedding light on this for me? Thanx in advance
> 
> I'd most likely buy a single 64GB kit if i ended up doing that just to be clear


Even 8gb of ram is enough for everything. If doing work 16 or 32 might be useful, but I don't see anything using 64gigs. By the time an application uses that much ram your cpu is going to be crying.

As for ramdisk, I've tried it before, and found 0 differences in speed. With two ssd's in raid 0 everything was already an instant load. Games that took longer to load did not go any faster when on a ramdisk. Reason for this is most of the files you're using are already loaded onto the ram when the game starts.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well the way i'm looking at it is basically with the 32GB ramdisk, I'm kinda trying to make the most out of only having 2 reliable 6Gbps ports on the chipset.

So I'd really only have 32GB of actual "RAM". I know it's a bit overkill, and i'd much rather just get 2 8GB sticks to start. But with the whole issue of mixing kits, i feel like it's better to just save myself the headache and get a full kit to start with.

I dunno if mixing kits and overclocking compatibility applies with a 32GB ramdisk and 32GB system RAM

If IB-E actually got a full release with a proper updated chipset, I don't think i'd be considering the extra 32GB ramdisk. Just seems like it might be a good idea considering....

Can anybody clear that up for me? Whether your "Ramdisk RAM" and "System RAM" are better off still being from the same kit? Or can i get away with just OC'ing the system ram and leaving the Ramdisk out of the process?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Just spoke with NCIX. They said they have confirmation from ASUS that the boards will be at the NCIX warehouse today. So supposedly they'll be checked in and shipped out asap. Whether this is true or not is to be seen. But at least it's a different story from the "in transit" story of the last week.


don't mean to be a Debby Downer, but this is one of the stories they told me on November 5th, but let's hope for our sake's they are not full of it for the first time ever. The fact they are still ignoring my emails = fail.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Even 8gb of ram is enough for everything. If doing work 16 or 32 might be useful, but I don't see anything using 64gigs. By the time an application uses that much ram your cpu is going to be crying.
> 
> As for ramdisk, I've tried it before, and found 0 differences in speed. With two ssd's in raid 0 everything was already an instant load. Games that took longer to load did not go any faster when on a ramdisk. Reason for this is most of the files you're using are already loaded onto the ram when the game starts.


Yeah, may be, but regardless I'll definitely be getting a 64 GB G.Skill 2400 ram kit and trying out games/programs loaded in ramdisk just to see for myself.

I won't be putting any SSDs in RAID 0 though, as though it sounds good in theory, every benchmark review I've seen yet says that it's all but a complete waste. For example: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-raid-benchmark,3485-13.html


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> don't mean to be a Debby Downer, but this is one of the stories they told me on November 5th, but let's hope for our sake's they are not full of it for the first time ever.


Oh really? Crud. This is the first time I've heard this from them. So right now they're probably laughing at me for having believed it. So if they don't get me a tracking number today I'll know they were lying. Guess have to order from Soho.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well the way i'm looking at it is basically with the 32GB ramdisk, I'm kinda trying to make the most out of only having 2 reliable 6Gbps ports on the chipset.
> 
> So I'd really only have 32GB of actual "RAM". I know it's a bit overkill, and i'd much rather just get 2 8GB sticks to start. But with the whole issue of mixing kits, i feel like it's better to just save myself the headache and get a full kit to start with.
> 
> I dunno if mixing kits and overclocking compatibility applies with a 32GB ramdisk and 32GB system RAM
> 
> If IB-E actually got a full release with a proper updated chipset, I don't think i'd be considering the extra 32GB ramdisk. Just seems like it might be a good idea considering....
> 
> Can anybody clear that up for me? Whether your "Ramdisk RAM" and "System RAM" are better off still being from the same kit? Or can i get away with just OC'ing the system ram and leaving the Ramdisk out of the process?


All the ram runs at the speed of the slowest stick I think, so you can't just overclock half of them. Ram is ram, doesn't really matter how you use it. All the sticks from the same kit just avoids potential trouble.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> don't mean to be a Debby Downer, but this is one of the stories they told me on November 5th, but let's hope for our sake's they are not full of it for the first time ever.


I don't have much hope, but this is better than we don't know where our shipment that has thousands of dollars worth of products that have ALREADY been paid for is, especially in the 21st century.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Yeah, may be, but regardless I'll definitely be getting a 64 GB G.Skill 2400 ram kit and trying out games/programs loaded in ramdisk just to see for myself.
> 
> I won't be putting any SSDs in RAID 0 though, as though it sounds good in theory, every benchmark review I've seen yet says that it's all but a complete waste. For example: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-raid-benchmark,3485-13.html


Having games in the ram disk just takes longer for your system to go into windows desktop because it is volatile, meaning if you setup the command, everytime you boot up it has to copy the files from your disk to the ram. Personally I saw 0 difference in anything. Raid 0 ssd is pointless for most of everything, it actually takes longer to boot because it has to initialize the raid controller. It does improve some load times a little. Take info from tom's with a big jar of salt.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Oh really? Crud. This is the first time I've heard this from them. So right now they're probably laughing at me for having believed it. So if they don't get me a tracking number today I'll know they were lying. Guess have to order from Soho.


actually, wasn't quite those words. They have never told me "today"
Quote:


> It is true your order is being drop ship from our supplier once they check in this new shipment at location (B), but this current shipment is going to our supplier from location (C) and as stated it is currently in transit. The good news is they are getting a good size for stock coming in; therefore, regardless of where you are on the wait list they will have no problem filling your order once they check in this shipment.


Quote:


> I can not speak on behalf of what ASUS' update is for this mobo. The only thing I can say is what our supplier told us and where this shipment is (in transit). If you wished to keep your pre-order active, as soon as our supplier can check in this shipment they will ship out your order. If you wished to switch this out for something else, then we can do so also well (please provide alternative sku number). Lastly if you wished to cancel and request a refund, we can do so as well. Please let us know what you would like us to do.


----------



## kpoeticg

I just kinda read the first page and the last page cuz i was up all night messing with my BE and just woke up a little while ago. But it seems like it was more of a price/performance thing. Like a single 256GB SSD is a better purchase than 2 128GB SSD's in Raid 0.

It seems like other than system boots, raid 0 performs better than single SSD's. There's a good chance i missed something by skipping through it...

My plan was def to have either 2 ~250GB SSD's or 2 ~500GB SSD's in raid 0. And having the extra 32GB ramdisk just as an extra cache. I'd really like to know if the timing/oc compatibility issue's still apply when you split your ram in half between ramdisk and system memory though

Thanx Arm3nian. You answered my question while i was typing that out


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I just kinda read the first page and the last page cuz i was up all night messing with my BE and just woke up a little while ago. But it seems like it was more of a price/performance thing. Like a single 256GB SSD is a better purchase than 2 128GB SSD's in Raid 0.
> 
> It seems like other than system boots, raid 0 performs better than single SSD's. There's a good chance i missed something by skipping through it...
> 
> My plan was def to have either 2 ~250GB SSD's or 2 ~500GB SSD's in raid 0. And having the extra 32GB ramdisk just as an extra cache. I'd really like to know if the timing/oc compatibility issue's still apply when you split your ram in half between ramdisk and system memory though
> 
> Thanx Arm3nian. You answered my question while i was typing that out


While raid 0 does make allot of the features run allot faster, it also introduces a good bit more latency.

This board can't come soon enough, i'm pretty sure my Max V Formula is starting to fizzle out on me. PWM Headers are starting to not function properly, & a few other random issues. Guess i'll have to RMA it before i flip it.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> While raid 0 does make allot of the features run allot faster, it also introduces a good bit more latency.


Interesting. Thanx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This board can't come soon enough, i'm pretty sure my Max V Formula is starting to fizzle out on me. PWM Headers are starting to not function properly, & a few other random issues. *Guess i'll have to RMA it before i flip it*.


Always a great idea if you have the option








BNIB or LNIB is always more attractive than "Tiny bit of life left in it"


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Having games in the ram disk just takes longer for your system to go into windows desktop because it is volatile, meaning if you setup the command, everytime you boot up it has to copy the files from your disk to the ram.


150 MB/s -> 15 GB about 100 seconds


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> 150 MB/s -> 15 GB about 100 seconds


My raid 0 ssd's achieved 1GBps read and write. There isn't normal application or game that would require that much content loading in that short amount of time.

Reading from a storage drive is only copying that information to ram. What kind of game or application loads more than 1GB of ram a second? All a ram disk does is take away that load, which would take no more than a second in real life. The information still has to be processed so it makes even less of a difference.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> My raid 0 ssd's achieved 1GBps read and write. There isn't normal application or game that would require that much content loading in that short amount of time.
> 
> Reading from a storage drive is only copying that information to ram. What kind of game or application loads more than 1GB of ram a second? All a ram disk does is take away that load, which would take no more than a second in real life. The information still has to be processed so it makes even less of a difference.


The biggest attraction a ramdisk has for me is transferring data across mechanical internal & external drives. As i've said b4, i'm upgrading from an LGA775 Desktop and a Laptop, so alot of you guys have more experience with current tech than i do. Is my understanding incorrect?


----------



## JimmyWild

Soho Diffusion is sold out now. So if NCIX was in fact lying about shipping today, then I don't even have a back up now. Really can't believe this situation. But i'm ready to Hulk Smash NCIX. In the meantime i just keep refreshing the Newegg page, hoping more stock magically appears.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> The biggest attraction a ramdisk has for me is transferring data across mechanical internal & external drives. As i've said b4, i'm upgrading from an LGA775 Desktop and a Laptop, so alot of you guys have more experience with current tech than i do. Is my understanding incorrect?


I'm not sure how you understand ram disk but I'll explain it. It's basically like a virtual drive that you use to mount a disc on. You can click on it and drag stuff to it. However, everytime you restart your computer, everything you've transferred to it is lost. It is just a really fast temporary storage ssd. I'm not sure how you plan on using it, but for me, it made no difference in speed.


----------



## Raghar

Hi I have update for EU users. There are two more dates. One is 22.11. , the other is at horrible 9.12.

I actually kinda wonder if they would release it at 11.12.13. I'd be happy when I'd get it at 11.12.13. or before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> My raid 0 ssd's achieved 1GBps read and write. There isn't normal application or game that would require that much content loading in that short amount of time.
> 
> Reading from a storage drive is only copying that information to ram. What kind of game or application loads more than 1GB of ram a second? All a ram disk does is take away that load, which would take no more than a second in real life. The information still has to be processed so it makes even less of a difference.


Seamless world requires quite a lot of reads. The same applies for game which has high RAM requirements like modded CIV V. As for processing, even my C2D Wolfdale archived 300MB/s speeds in processing. When stuff is prepared in proper data structures and the program isn't using scripting, things are amazingly fast.
Actually even with these speeds, HD is quite abused because games often read data in bursts.

Or to put it simply. Microstutter, or not Microsttuter, that's the question.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Soho Diffusion is sold out now. So if NCIX was in fact lying about shipping today, then I don't even have a back up now. Really can't believe this situation. But i'm ready to Hulk Smash NCIX. In the meantime i just keep refreshing the Newegg page, hoping more stock magically appears.


I have never heard of Soho Diffusion, if they had stock, NCIX HAS to have stock soon. They are #1 retailer of Canada, and #3 in the states, behind NewEgg & Tigerdirect.

Wish I would of known about this SoHo place, Would of ordered instantly.


----------



## JimmyWild

I hadn't heard of them until someone posted a link to them today. But their site went from Available to Backordered after a few hours.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> I hadn't heard of them until someone posted a link to them today. But their site went from Available to Backordered after a few hours.


Giving' them a ring... Let's see if stories match up. The hold music is enough to hulk smash.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> I hadn't heard of them until someone posted a link to them today. But their site went from Available to Backordered after a few hours.


Well, I have some good news. They are @least pumping out the same story to me. She even said "i know their has been some silly stuff going on with where the truck was with the order" "We are expecting the truck to arrive today, let me bump you up to free over night shipping" "We should be shipping starting tomorrow"

She even stated she was well aware of how much flame NCIX is getting online with this item... her exact words.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I'm not sure how you understand ram disk but I'll explain it. It's basically like a virtual drive that you use to mount a disc on. You can click on it and drag stuff to it. However, everytime you restart your computer, everything you've transferred to it is lost. It is just a really fast temporary storage ssd. I'm not sure how you plan on using it, but for me, it made no difference in speed.


Thanx again








Yeah i definitely had my facts mixed up. I understand now though. Basically, like you said, with decent SSD's there's not much point to dedicating a bunch of ram to it.
+rep (3rd today) You're taking me to school


----------



## Raghar

I'm laughing out loudly. Waking up neightbours.


----------



## skupples

If it wasn't seen before, Luna P has taken time out of his day to start setting up the owners club!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1444356/asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-owners-club/0_50#post_21230095


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If it wasn't seen before, Luna P has taken time out of his day to start setting up the owners club!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1444356/asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-owners-club/0_50#post_21230095


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Well, I have some good news. They are @least pumping out the same story to me. She even said "i know their has been some silly stuff going on with where the truck was with the order" "We are expecting the truck to arrive today, let me bump you up to free over night shipping" "We should be shipping starting tomorrow"
> 
> She even stated she was well aware of how much flame NCIX is getting online with this item... her exact words.


Hmmm wow, well that's cool then. Hope they're telling the truth. And congrats on the free overnight, all i got was comped express lol. Assuming they do ship tomorrow then i'll likely see it wed-fri next week.

Also, step 1 is knowing they're getting flamed. Step 2 is doing something about it. Something tells me that they'll never make it to step 2.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Hmmm wow, well that's cool then. Hope they're telling the truth. And congrats on the free overnight, all i got was comped express lol. Assuming they do ship tomorrow then i'll likely see it wed-fri next week.
> 
> Also, step 1 is knowing they're getting flamed. Step 2 is doing something about it. Something tells me that they'll never make it to step 2.


They had already comped my 3 day shipping, she just was kinda like "here let me do this for you" she sounded hot. Probably weighs 300lbs.

They had the same issues when they put titans up for pre-order. When you list things before anyone else it makes people assume they have insider information. Which they clearly DO NOT.

Anyway's, since they are clearly lurking in the shadows. expect a phone call tomorrow when I don't have a shipping number!


----------



## Arm3nian

What did you guys do to get the original shipping refunded? I payed $8


----------



## saer

I need to get in on that free over night shipping


----------



## JimmyWild

I had paid for the $15 express and $15 insurance. When I called yesterday the guy comped my express shipping. I think he was surprised I wasn't cancelling my order. But not even free overnight is going to make me a repeat NCIX customer. Nothing makes up for the lying to our faces and general making stuff up tactics.

Oh, and I just realized that next week is Thanksgiving. So it's unlikely I'll see my board next week if it's shipped express. Hello RIV:BE, meet Dec.









EDIT: When I purchased, there wasn't an option for overnight shipping. Or i'd have picked that.


----------



## skupples




----------



## Arm3nian

I don't even get how this process was a preorder. The product has already been released... anyone think they've realized their failure?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I don't even get how this process was a preorder. The product has already been released... anyone think they've realized their failure?


I think they meant Nov 12th 2014


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I think they meant Nov 12th 2014


If their recent rls date trustworthiness is any indication, it's more likely sometime in Nov The Year of Our Lord 122014

It's gonna be overnighted from Pluto


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> If their recent rls date trustworthiness is any indication, it's more likely sometime in Nov The Year of Our Lord 122014
> 
> It's gonna be overnighted from Pluto


Guess the jokes on us again, they'll come back later, stating Pluto isn't a planet so they'll need to rectify, but not to worry it's orbiting somewhere towards our direction


----------



## Arm3nian

At least the rep I got is nice, waved my shipping. Sad we have to annoy the CS because every other position is a complete failure.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I don't even get how this process was a preorder. The product has already been released... anyone think they've realized their failure?


Seeing as this is a long line of similar behavior, no. All it ended up being was "give us your money, and we will get it to you @ some point dot dot dot"


----------



## LunaP

UPDATE FROM NCIX LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCIX Manager*
> It looks like *Newegg got their shipment first* , we should be receiving ours *hopefully* on Friday


YOU THINK?









Really close w/ the ASUS Peeps huh?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Guess the jokes on us again, they'll come back later, stating Pluto isn't a planet so they'll need to rectify, but not to worry it's orbiting somewhere towards our direction


LOL, they just spoke to their Supp*LIAR* and it's currently in mid-teleport to the Milky Way. They're having it directly parachuted to every1 who preordered.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCIX Manager*
> It looks like Newegg's customers got theirs before us, a giant retailer.


Fixed


----------



## LunaP

I'm guessing the last time they supposedly took ASUS out to lunch, they ended up making ASUS flip the bill?


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> UPDATE FROM NCIX LOL
> YOU THINK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really close w/ the ASUS Peeps huh?


Wait, what?! It's Friday now? What happened to should arrive today?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Wait, what?! It's Friday now? What happened to should arrive today?


I think it's turned into a "how far can we push this till someone snaps







" bet amongst their management lol.


----------



## kpoeticg

/me thinks NCIX is flipping everybody's money on the stock market right now


----------



## centvalny

The first few hundreds initial US shipment allocated (only) for Neweeg. Other e-tailer most likely just piggybacking on Neweeg's pre order sale


----------



## JimmyWild

Well, now NCIX is back to no ETA again. I almost cancelled, I'm actually mad at myself for not cancelling. Going to try to calm down and give it 24 hours.

In the mean time, i'm going to Home Depot. Gonna pick up some brackets to try to mount my reservoirs tonight.


----------



## BOB850123

This is slightly off topic, but I was just wondering where you guys buy your fittings. FrozenCPU generally has a pretty good selection for all other things watercooling, but fittings (at least from bitspower) seem a bit sparse unless you want to use the one color they have in stock. I am located in the US and any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## saer

^Wait, what? Back to no ETA???????????? What did they say ?


----------



## degenn

So it's looking unlikely that I'll have my board this week unless NCIX.ca ends up getting theirs in by Friday.









My NewEgg order was supposedly shipped as of 8 hours ago but there is no record of the tracking number and thus there has been no movement/activity... not even a generic "Package data received by carrier" status.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> ^Wait, what? Back to no ETA???????????? What did they say ?


doesn't even matter any more. Every word they speak is an utter fallacy. Hey look, EVGA has Dark back in stock.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> ^Wait, what? Back to no ETA???????????? What did they say ?


They said that the truck was supposed to arrive today and didn't. So there is no update and they will not give an ETA because they don't know. He said they're asking ASUS for updates everyday and ASUS is saying it's on it's way. I'm going to call again tomorrow, but i'm sure it'll be more of the same.


----------



## yttocstfarc

On to the power supply. These 2 EVGA ones have be recommended to me from numerous places. I would love to get the Corsair ax1200 but the price is killing me. Thats why I switched from Corsair RAM to the G.Skill. What are you thoughts on which one would work best with this board? Will be def x2 sli Asus GTX770 possibly x3 thoughts?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438011

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438013


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> On to the power supply. These 2 EVGA ones have be recommended to me from numerous places. I would love to get the Corsair ax1200 but the price is killing me. Thats why I switched from Corsair RAM to the G.Skill. What are you thoughts on which one would work best with this board? Will be def x2 sli Asus GTX770 possibly x3 thoughts?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438011
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438013


I have the EVGA G2 1300W, it is a really nice unit. My only complaint is that the rubberized'ish finish comes off pretty easily.

oooof. Those pre-black friday prices are terrible! I payed 188.99$ for mine about 3 months ago. I would check other places before cashing in with newegg. It's well known that everyone jacks prices pre-black friday so that they can wave fake deals in peoples faces.

amazon, 200$

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-1300G2-ATX12V-120-G2-1300-XR/dp/B00COIZTZM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385001299&sr=8-1&keywords=evga+g2+1300w


----------



## LunaP

For any additional questions relating to the board, or best recommended parts/hardware for it, since we now have the club thread up, let's see if we can push them over there for future buyers









Much appreciated if possible









http://www.overclock.net/t/1444356/asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-owners-club/0_30


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> On to the power supply. These 2 EVGA ones have be recommended to me from numerous places. I would love to get the Corsair ax1200 but the price is killing me. Thats why I switched from Corsair RAM to the G.Skill. What are you thoughts on which one would work best with this board? Will be def x2 sli Asus GTX770 possibly x3 thoughts?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438011
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438013


both are overkill for what you are doing so what ever one you can find the cheapest would be the way to go!!


----------



## VertKiller

First post here, long time reader.

So while I'm waiting for my mobo as well. I was wondering how hard is it to fit into any of the cases I already have. I would like to put this in my CM HAF XB. The tray is removable or my CM 690 II Advanced That has more room. But both are ATX. trays. I'm thinking that there is enough room in both but the mounting screw holes would be different. I'm not afraid to get my hands dirty. I have all the tools and workshop to do what ever modding I want.

My main question would be. How different are the mounting screw hole on the tray. Are they all different from the ATX or just the one side. Has anyone drilled a tray to refit to e-ATX? Last resort would be to just buy a workbench and scratch build a case or find an old used case cheep to break down for parts and scratch build.

Any suggestions, advice and /or hints would be great. Thanks.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> both are overkill for what you are doing so what ever one you can find the cheapest would be the way to go!!


You really think it is overkill going with a 1000+ power supply with 3 770s a 4820 overclocked and all the case stuff?

I also don't mind getting the 1300 cause im sure ill be upgrading gpus one day down the road mabye when the 8 or 9 series come out.
My plans are to keep the psu for as long as possible since it has a 10 year warranty.


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOB850123*
> 
> This is slightly off topic, but I was just wondering where you guys buy your fittings. FrozenCPU generally has a pretty good selection for all other things watercooling, but fittings (at least from bitspower) seem a bit sparse unless you want to use the one color they have in stock. I am located in the US and any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Here you go have fun>>>>>>http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_346_393


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> You really think it is overkill going with a 1000+ power supply with 3 770s a 4820 overclocked and all the case stuff?
> 
> I also don't mind getting the 1300 cause im sure ill be upgrading gpus one day down the road mabye when the 8 or 9 series come out.
> My plans are to keep the psu for as long as possible since it has a 10 year warranty.


sorry I misread thought it was Dual not triple... 1000 watt would work and not really over kill... man it is up to you and your money.. if you want the 1300 get it... I have the 1500, 2 of them actually!!!


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> On to the power supply. These 2 EVGA ones have be recommended to me from numerous places. I would love to get the Corsair ax1200 but the price is killing me. Thats why I switched from Corsair RAM to the G.Skill. What are you thoughts on which one would work best with this board? Will be def x2 sli Asus GTX770 possibly x3 thoughts?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438011
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438013


Might want to check out Fry's if you're looking for an AX1200. Don't know how / why but they always seem to have it for less than everywhere else. I've bought 3 of them from there now.

http://www.frys.com/product/6687904


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> sorry I misread thought it was Dual not triple... 1000 watt would work and not really over kill... man it is up to you and your money.. if you want the 1300 get it... I have the 1500, 2 of them actually!!!


If I go with the evga it'll probably be the 1300. I think im getting wrapped up with the gold platinum thing wanting the best of the best for this rig since its my first best of the best build. That warranty looks mighty good thou.
Thanks for all the suggestions guys its nice to find a group that's willing to help, if not just to have good "Tech Conversation"


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> If I go with the evga it'll probably be the 1300. I think im getting wrapped up with the gold platinum thing wanting the best of the best for this rig since its my first best of the best build. That warranty looks mighty good thou.
> Thanks for all the suggestions guys its nice to find a group that's willing to help, if not just to have good "Tech Conversation"


For the best quality you probably want an ax1200i, even though it is overpriced. It is on amazon for $304, might go down on black friday/cyber monday. The evga ones are good and cheap, but as most know, evga is known for their gpu's, not their motherboards and powersupplies.

The corsair have nice cables by default, but you can buy the individually sleeved ones if you wanted. The higher end evga psu's come with individually sleeved cables.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> For the best quality you probably want an ax1200i, even though it is overpriced. It is on amazon for $304, might go down on black friday/cyber monday. The evga ones are good and cheap, but as most know, evga is known for their gpu's, not their motherboards and powersupplies.
> 
> The corsair have nice cables by default, but you can buy the individually sleeved ones if you wanted. The higher end evga psu's come with individually sleeved cables.


meh, 1200i = 100$ more for corsair link. EVGA mobo's suck, but they rebrand pretty high end PSU units. Corsair AX1200 & evga G2 1300W should be ~ the same price.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Agreed. Corsair has some great PSU's but these new EVGA ones are pretty insane especially for the price. Thinking of getting the 1500W myself (even though it didn't do as well on JohnnyGuru as the 1300W did)...


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> meh, 1200i = 100$ more for corsair link. EVGA mobo's suck, but they rebrand pretty high end PSU units. Corsair AX1200 & evga G2 1300W should be ~ the same price.


Corsair link doesn't even work lol. The i does seem to have some updated components, obviously not worth $100 but if you're spending 6k+ might as well go for the best...

I'd probably go evga if there wasn't corsair. Corsair hasn't failed me in the past.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> For the best quality you probably want an ax1200i, even though it is overpriced. It is on amazon for $304, might go down on black friday/cyber monday. The evga ones are good and cheap, but as most know, evga is known for their gpu's, not their motherboards and powersupplies.
> 
> The corsair have nice cables by default, but you can buy the individually sleeved ones if you wanted. The higher end evga psu's come with individually sleeved cables.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> For the best quality you probably want an ax1200i, even though it is overpriced. It is on amazon for $304, might go down on black friday/cyber monday. The evga ones are good and cheap, but as most know, evga is known for their gpu's, not their motherboards and powersupplies.
> 
> The corsair have nice cables by default, but you can buy the individually sleeved ones if you wanted. The higher end evga psu's come with individually sleeved cables.


I have to disagree about the quality on the corsair PSU you get better quality with the XFX ProSeries P1-1250 according to Johnny Guru and it is a lot better price. even the EVGA units are better rated than the corsair AX1200i. and they dont make the PSU just like Corsair dont make the PSU..


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Agreed. Corsair has some great PSU's but these new EVGA ones are pretty insane especially for the price. Thinking of getting the 1500W myself (even though it didn't do as well on JohnnyGuru as the 1300W did)...


evga 1500 didnt do so hot. (looks great though) I might still go for it though(if thats the route i was going)might just double up on the ax1200i
But i would check into this one as well>>>>>>>http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817494006

I power: rampage/ 3930k / 3 gtx680 4gb / 2 mcp655 pumps/ 3 ssd 1 hdd/ 2 fan controllers/ 20 corsair sp120 fans with the corsair ax1200i. Now i overclock the chip and the cards. But i dont really increase voltage on cards yet and i have a decent clock on chip. Think 4.2 @ 1.255. Because honestly i haven't got i meter on there yet to see what im drawing at full load. But i can imagine i will need to start looking at other options. Considering i am planning on adding 2 more pumps and devices. But for now that psu is pretty darn beastly i must say. I have no idea what real wattage im drawing from the wall. But i will definitely figuring that stuff out as soon as i get my build back together. Oh but make no mistake the corsair ax1200i does have some coil whine. But you cant hear it unless its right next to you and your listening. In your case you should never hear it over everything else.


----------



## seross69

The Lepa is an amazing PSU.. what I will be using for my next build.... it is a better one than the EVGA for sure. I have one and was planning on using it until I found by EVGA 1500's at such a good price!!!! I was able to get 2 of these new in the box cheaper than another Lepa so I did this. because I wanted the PSU's to match...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Corsair link doesn't even work lol. The i does seem to have some updated components, obviously not worth $100 but if you're spending 6k+ might as well go for the best...
> 
> I'd probably go evga if there wasn't corsair. Corsair hasn't failed me in the past.


I'm using AX860 to power my 3930k & everything else. excluding GPU's... That is, if Haswell-E doesn't drop before i get my mobo...

Gotta remember, 99% of GPU's are re-brand. Corsair is charging for brand recognition more than anything else.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm using AX860 to power my 3930k & everything else. excluding GPU's... That is, if Haswell-E doesn't drop before i get my mobo...
> 
> Gotta remember, 99% of GPU's are re-brand. Corsair is charging for brand recognition more than anything else.


Amen to that.. you are paying 100 dollars more just for the corsair name.. they dont make their memory, fans, PSU but I do think they make their own cases..


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Amen to that.. you are paying 100 dollars more just for the corsair name.. they dont make their memory, fans, PSU but I do think they make their own cases..


I dont even think they make them. Think another company makes them. They just pay for there name on it It is more exspensive. But i have to say i cant knock them because it has been a beast for me so far(knocks on wood)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I love my AX1200 and wouldn't even think of replacing it but at high OC's with extra voltage I'm getting shut downs and have heard from other members of the Titan Club that these cards can suck down wattage at 1.3+V so I assume I'm just maxing the 1200W...


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I love my AX1200 and wouldn't even think of replacing it but at high OC's with extra voltage I'm getting shut downs and have heard from other members of the Titan Club that these cards can suck down wattage at 1.3+V so I assume I'm just maxing the 1200W...


How many titans? What chip? Overclock?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I have to disagree about the quality on the corsair PSU you get better quality with the XFX ProSeries P1-1250 according to Johnny Guru and it is a lot better price. even the EVGA units are better rated than the corsair AX1200i. and they dont make the PSU just like Corsair dont make the PSU..


I wouldn't touch an xfx psu with a 10 foot insulated pole.

What do you mean by rated better? The ax1200i beat basically every other psu in tests. Lowest ripple by far. I know corsair doesn't make their psu's, but they still choose what components go into it...

Evga is nice, I like their new psu's, but I've seen more of them fail than the corsairs. As for the Lepa, the only people who seem to like it are shilka and his followers, the psu god who posts power consumption charts from linus. The Lepa has gotten average reviews...

Just to backup what I've said, the lepa got fair reviews on newegg. 3 stars on amazon. It scored 9.5 on johny guru, ax1200i scored 9.6. Didn't do the best in other reviews also. The cables are so hideous that you basically NEED to sleeve if it is going into a case.


----------



## cadaveca

Got my chips, time to get clocking!:


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Got my chips, time to get clocking!:


Nice

If you can would love to have you post your findings/clocks here http://www.overclock.net/t/1444356/asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-owners-club/0_30

We finally renovated some space


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> How many titans? What chip? Overclock?


We have people shutting them down with just two titans, 3930k's... ~5,0 on chip, ~1300 on titans. This is why many of us have have resorted to ADD2PSU.

you are talking 350-450W plus easy from a heavily OC'd titan, and a good 350+W from the 3930k (if not moar) This is why many of us have TRIED to drop our knowledge on the power usage debates in the 290x club.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yep, just two Titans and a 4930K for me...


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> We have people shutting them down with just two titans, 3930k's... ~5,0 on chip, ~1300 on titans. This is why many of us have have resorted to ADD2PSU.
> 
> you are talking 350-450W plus easy from a heavily OC'd titan, and a good 350+W from the 3930k (if not moar) This is why many of us have TRIED to drop our knowledge on the power usage debates in the 290x club.


I don't think clocking the 3930k to 5.0 seems reasonable for everyday use. Or let me say that i just wouldn't do it. Unless i was trying to push the heck out of it for fun. But i get where your coming from. That is why my setup kind of scares me at the moment. But i think even 3 gtx 680s use much less than titans.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> I don't think clocking the 3930k to 5.0 seems reasonable for everyday use. Or let me say that i just wouldn't do it. Unless i was trying to push the heck out of it for fun. But i get where your coming from. That is why my setup kind of scares me at the moment. But i think even 3 gtx 680s use much less than titans.


Yes, they do use a good bit less power, and these shut downs only happen during pretty high levels of overclocking... 5.0 can be 24/7 stable on a 3930k if you keep it properly cooled. I plan to run mine @ 5.0 24/7, with the help of 2x 480x60, 360x30, & a 240x80 + motherboard cpu back plate mode with a Dynatron 13.



anyways, the obstructionist has awaken from his slumber to tell me it's time for bed. Good evening gentlemen & lady.



^^^ he comes into my office late @ night, & get's all up in my business until I get off of the compuer.


----------



## Akadaka

I see people with the same AX1200 as us using 3x 780's and high 5ghz CPU overclocks.


----------



## VertKiller

Never mind my question. I found the needed info. I'll order an extra Motherboard tray for my HAF XB. CM has them on sale. I wanted the replacement top window anyways. I can have a cheep spare tray to drill and experiment with.

PSU question. Is my Silverstone 1000 enough for this board with 2x770's.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I wouldn't touch an xfx psu with a 10 foot insulated pole.
> 
> What do you mean by rated better? The ax1200i beat basically every other psu in tests. Lowest ripple by far. I know corsair doesn't make their psu's, but they still choose what components go into it...
> 
> Evga is nice, I like their new psu's, but I've seen more of them fail than the corsairs. As for the Lepa, the only people who seem to like it are shilka and his followers, the psu god who posts power consumption charts from linus. The Lepa has gotten average reviews...
> 
> Just to backup what I've said, the lepa got fair reviews on newegg. 3 stars on amazon. It scored 9.5 on johny guru, ax1200i scored 9.6. Didn't do the best in other reviews also. The cables are so hideous that you basically NEED to sleeve if it is going into a case.


Not trying to start anything we are all entitled to our opinions but what is the problem with the XFX PSU?? It is the same as the Seasonic X-1250 1250W which scored a 9.7 and would have gotten a ten they said except the price was so much higher than the XFX and it is the same PSU.. Have you read anything bad about them or is it from personal experience?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> I see people with the same AX1200 as us using 3x 780's and high 5ghz CPU overclocks.


yes, and if they were to switch to modded bios & start pushing 1.3v they would crash the unit almost instantly.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Not trying to start anything we are all entitled to our opinions but what is the problem with the XFX PSU?? It is the same as the Seasonic X-1250 1250W which scored a 9.7 and would have gotten a ten they said except the price was so much higher than the XFX and it is the same PSU.. Have you read anything bad about them or is it from personal experience?


Well I've never heard anything amazing from XFX to begin with. The only reason they got popular was because they offered lifetime warranties, and they've stopped doing that. Just for me personally, I like to have the best quality psu when it is life and death for 6 grand worth of parts. I tortured my ax1200, and it lived. Just from reading reviews, corsair seems to be the top brand. Even though the 1200i is overpriced, it is still an amazing unit that I would trust.

I know they are all rebrand oem's, but some brands cut corners in that process to save a dime.


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yes, they do use a good bit less power, and these shut downs only happen during pretty high levels of overclocking... 5.0 can be 24/7 stable on a 3930k if you keep it properly cooled. I plan to run mine @ 5.0 24/7, with the help of 2x 480x60, 360x30, & a 240x80 + motherboard cpu back plate mode with a Dynatron 13.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways, the obstructionist has awaken from his slumber to tell me it's time for bed. Good evening gentlemen & lady.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ he comes into my office late @ night, & get's all up in my business until I get off of the compuer.


I know its possible to run those clocks everyday. Intel recommends 1.35v highest on that chip. Pushing it further will reduce longevity. But to each there own. Don't get me wrong. I will be pushing the heck out of it down the road. But right now its still $500 something dollar chip I have some respect for that much money. Don't want to put it in jeaporady just yet.
Hmmm whats a dynatron 13? Never heard of it?

What a cute guy! Mine are shedding all over the place. Drives me crazy!!!!







Nite Skup


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VertKiller*
> 
> Never mind my question. I found the needed info. I'll order an extra Motherboard tray for my HAF XB. CM has them on sale. I wanted the replacement top window anyways. I can have a cheep spare tray to drill and experiment with.
> 
> PSU question. Is my Silverstone 1000 enough for this board with 2x770's.


Check out this Video im building pretty much the same system except I will use the Black Edition and a 4820k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNEi8SvMYwM
But to answer your question I think you would be fine with that psu. The problem I was running into is that I will probably end up with GTX770 x3 sli so im gonna go with a +1200 psu.


----------



## cruzdi

I have a problem with my
R4BE
4930K
GTX 780

During post I get a debug code of 34. I disconnected the CPU, no bent pins in CPU or damage in motherboard.
I just have power to the board and one 8GB dominator stick in the D1 position. Still debug code 34. Nothing shows in the screen.

Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## szeged

when you say power to the board, do you mean ONLY the 24 pin connector? or the cpu power as well?

try switching out the ram stick with another one, might have a dead stick.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> I don't think clocking the 3930k to 5.0 seems reasonable for everyday use. Or let me say that i just wouldn't do it. Unless i was trying to push the heck out of it for fun. But i get where your coming from. That is why my setup kind of scares me at the moment. But i think even 3 gtx 680s use much less than titans.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they do use a good bit less power, and these shut downs only happen during pretty high levels of overclocking... 5.0 can be 24/7 stable on a 3930k if you keep it properly cooled. I plan to run mine @ 5.0 24/7, with the help of 2x 480x60, 360x30, & a 240x80 + motherboard cpu back plate mode with a Dynatron 13.
> 
> 
> 
> ~snip~
Click to expand...

Is there a version of that that fits the normal 2011 layout . . . . If so I'd get one myself.

As far as I know, it's only designed for the narrow 2011 used on dual/quad Zeon CPU boards.

Darlene


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Is there a version of that that fits the normal 2011 layout . . . . If so I'd get one myself.
> 
> As far as I know, it's only designed for the narrow 2011 used on dual/quad Zeon CPU boards.
> 
> Darlene


That one is for LGA2011. Dynatron R13. Though, most people recommend modding it to the 1366 bracket due to the flat surface of it.(it's being mounted to the back of the motherboard cpu socket)
LOL Just saw a news ticker... "Cargo plane landed @ wrong air port, too big to turn around"


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That one is for LGA2011. Dynatron R13. Though, most people recommend modding it to the 1366 bracket due to the flat surface of it.(it's being mounted to the back of the motherboard cpu socket)
> LOL Just saw a news ticker... "Cargo plane landed @ wrong air port, too big to turn around"


Inb4 thats the plane with NCIXs shipment on.........................


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Inb4 thats the plane with NCIXs shipment on.........................


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruzdi*
> 
> During post I get a debug code of 34. I disconnected the CPU, no bent pins in CPU or damage in motherboard.
> I just have power to the board and one 8GB dominator stick in the D1 position. Still debug code 34. Nothing shows in the screen.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thank you.


Sorry boy, we are currently in this phase: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sygvpj3MGw#t=131 Our MB delivery is in Hoiberg state of uncertainty. And it might apear or not three weeks later.
Of course you can also plug in a cheap Kingston value RAM, and observe results.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Strikes me as odd that Newegg set the RIVBE page to display '_Pre-Release_' and '_COMING SOON_' after the first wave of shipments went out and people are already receiving their boards. Seems like it should say 'temporarily out of stock' instead or something similar, and they really ought to enable reviews on the page so people who already have the board can start posting their experiences with it.


----------



## iPEN

After reading this thread I think I will receive my RIVBE next summer....


----------



## VertKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Check out this Video im building pretty much the same system except I will use the Black Edition and a 4820k
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNEi8SvMYwM
> But to answer your question I think you would be fine with that psu. The problem I was running into is that I will probably end up with GTX770 x3 sli so im gonna go with a +1200 psu.


Look like a small caselab. Nice setup for a smaller case.

Thanks for the PSU info. I would like to just switch boards in my case with minimal mod. Or maybe I'll break down an pull out the wielder and start building something special.


----------



## JimmyWild

Newegg updated to say that the board will be back in stock soon.

OUT OF STOCK. ETA: 11/25/2013.

So amazingly, they'll get their second shipment before NCIX get's it's first.

EDIT: They've changed it to PRE-ORDER instead of coming soon.


----------



## SDMODNoob

thanks for the update, hearing many good things about the board so far. I will most likely purchase it when newegg restocks.


----------



## JimmyWild

Ok, update from NCIX(US). Supposedly they received a shipment and will be issuing tracking numbers today. We'll see. But at least have a viable backup option now with Newegg on Monday.


----------



## iPEN

So finally it seems that in EU we will have to wait until December


----------



## LunaP

Hey guys I just got a call from NCIX stating they have the shipments in and wanted to verify I still wanted the product and will be shipping today. So all orders will be going out.

I'd recommend you guys call in and ask for free overnight if possible due to the wait.


----------



## JimmyWild

I'll believe it when I see a tracking number. It's really hard to not cancel NCIX right now and order from Newegg.


----------



## skupples

i'm calling them right now. ring ring ring. Can't order from newegg when they won't allow queuing.

she just told me the same thing " i was just getting ready to call you, to make sure you still wanted it, we just got them and will be shipping out today, you will have a tracking number shortly"

don't believe them. We shall see my brothers.

I got this in today...



GERMAN GUMMY BEARs!


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Can't order from newegg when they won't allow queuing.


What do you mean queuing?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> What do you mean queuing?


pre-ordering. Throwing money @ them to get in line.

anyways, have a last bit of faith brother. Just don't take the hopium.


----------



## JimmyWild

Pre-order is available for this board right now. Just changed a few minutes ago.

EDIT: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132053


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> pre-ordering. Throwing money @ them to get in line.
> 
> anyways, have a last bit of faith brother. Just don't take the hopium.


So your plan is to cancel with NCIX and go to queue to Newegg, which might have delay in next shipment, while NCIX would receive its shipment and start to send stuff. Been here done that.
Then you would cancel preorder with Newegg and order from NCIX again, which would meanwhile sell out theirs stock...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> So your plan is to cancel with NCIX and go to queue to Newegg, which might have delay in next shipment, while NCIX would receive its shipment and start to send stuff. Been here done that.
> Then you would cancel preorder with Newegg and order from NCIX again, which would meanwhile sell out theirs stock...


no one said I was doing this. Just for reference.

I'm going to believe NCIX for now, then shoot my self in the foot when I find out it's another story.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Pre-order is available for this board right now. Just changed a few minutes ago.
> 
> EDIT: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132053


The fact NCIX is calling people & saying they now have the unit in stock, & newegg refreshing it's pre-order tells me that they BOTH got a shipment @ the same time today.


----------



## VertKiller

Newegg.ca has them listed as in stock, not pre-order. as of now.

I pre-ordered from MemoryExpress here in Canada. Just got off the phone and they still don't have it in yet. But I don't mind waiting a few more days as they price beat the lowest Canadian price. I'll get it a few bucks less and pick it up from their store.


----------



## szeged

just got a 4960x for cheap, now i have to get either one of these or the x79 dark, dark has been out of stock for forever, so i guess i have to throw money at asus again, why are there no other good x79 boards


----------



## JimmyWild

My plan would be to cancel NCIX and order Newegg and get overnight shipping. So I'd have it by Wed. With NCIX overnight has never been an option. I'm actually a little annoyed it was offered to people and yet it was never available as an option for me when I ordered.

But like I said, until I have a tracking number in my inbox, NCIX is still full of crap. And thus pre ordering from Newegg is likely faster than my 3 day (that will take a week) shipping from NCIX.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just got a 4960x for cheap, now i have to get either one of these or the x79 dark, dark has been out of stock for forever, so i guess i have to throw money at asus again, why are there no other good x79 boards


evga had dark in stock last night, must of slipped already.

The fact NCIX was actually calling people gives me a tad bit more faith, still I hold no hope for the future. I was addicted to Hopium once, all it got me was no health insurance.


----------



## Raghar

Well at least you have all these: "it would be soon" confirmations from NCIX. Majority of shops here don't even list that, and the shop that list that has month delivery.

Big news for EU. One German shop changed from 28 days to 2 tage.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> *evga had dark in stock last night, must of slipped already.
> *
> 
> The fact NCIX was actually calling people gives me a tad bit more faith, still I hold no hope for the future. I was addicted to Hopium once, all it got me was no health insurance.


bah, time to wait a year for them to get stock again







ill just pick up one of these RIVEBE's if they come back first then lol.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> bah, time to wait a year for them to get stock again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill just pick up one of these RIVEBE's if they come back first then lol.


I would assume newegg is moments from pulling pre-order again. Funny thing about newegg pre-order, it doesn't seem to trigger the "notification" system.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would assume newegg is moments from pulling pre-order again. Funny thing about newegg pre-order, it doesn't seem to trigger the "notification" system.


im not in that big of a hurry, i just got a new 4770k that does a quick n dirty 5ghz stable, so i can just play around with that and let the 4960x look on with jealous while i wait for AMAZON to get these boards because i dont want to give newegg any business ever again.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im not in that big of a hurry, i just got a new 4770k that does a quick n dirty 5ghz stable, so i can just play around with that and let the 4960x look on with jealous while i wait for AMAZON to get these boards because *i dont want to give newegg any business ever again*.


I know that feeling. Some times I want to assassinate the newegg TV guy, & show up moments later (Right before a shoot) with my resume.


----------



## skupples

oooof. looks like edit is broken again...

Would include in my resume to newegg "knows how to make amd xfire profiles, so that your benchmark review videos don't make you look ignorant as hell!"

also include "i know how to use valley in surround/eyefinity so you once again don't look ignorant as hell"

speaking of newegg... TigerDirect sure has fallen off the wagon ever since the CompUSA acquisition.


----------



## szeged

lol i dont mind paul @ newegg, but the company policies are the worst thing ever for customer service

returning a motherboard? let us put it in a wood chipper first and say it arrived like that then send it back to you packaged with rocks in the box to protect it from more damage! oh btw we denied your return enjoy.


----------



## Porgy

I had a preorder in with newegg that didnt get filled with last shipment so its still standing. Put in a preorder with NCIX in the chance it gets filled before newegg restock. Just spoke with ncix and was told they only got 10 in and those were going out to the preorders ahead of me. I find it funny that newegg got 180 in and ncix received 10. Guess im front of the line on the monday restock for newegg *fingers crossed*. I'll drive over to CoI and camp their warehouse doors at this rate.


----------



## mikep577

Maybe i have missed it but did anyone in Europe received their RIVBE ? I'm from the Netherlands and still waiting. I've been on the phone with Asus Netherlands to ask for ETA but until now no answer








I have a stack of hardware waiting to get assembled......


----------



## Porgy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> lol i dont mind paul @ newegg, but the company policies are the worst thing ever for customer service
> 
> returning a motherboard? let us put it in a wood chipper first and say it arrived like that then send it back to you packaged with rocks in the box to protect it from more damage! oh btw we denied your return enjoy.


This is a thing?! I sent in a Sabretooth z77 mobo last year because it was having issues and they sent it back to me with like half the cpu slot pins mashed all over telling me it was my fault! I was hella confused thinking well maybe I somehow did it and chalk it up to me being a drunk. But I never mistreated the board to my recollection.


----------



## Arm3nian

Ncix just called, they said they will be shipping today and give us a tracking #.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porgy*
> 
> This is a thing?! I sent in a Sabretooth z77 mobo last year because it was having issues and they sent it back to me with like half the cpu slot pins mashed all over telling me it was my fault! I was hella confused thinking well maybe I somehow did it and chalk it up to me being a drunk. But I never mistreated the board to my recollection.


nope it was probably newegg, there are so many horror stories of them just taking a pipe wrench to your mobo cpu pins and then claiming its your fault, ill never do business with newegg again unless they have exclusive items i need.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porgy*
> 
> This is a thing?! I sent in a Sabretooth z77 mobo last year because it was having issues and they sent it back to me with like half the cpu slot pins mashed all over telling me it was my fault! I was hella confused thinking well maybe I somehow did it and chalk it up to me being a drunk. But I never mistreated the board to my recollection.


I'm almost positive their is a disgruntled employee in newegg receiving who likes to stick his Cheetos stained fingers into peoples CPU socket.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Ncix just called, they said they will be shipping today and give us a tracking #.


thrice confirmed!

I think it's time for a triple hopped Hebrew IPA.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Ncix just called, they said they will be shipping today and give us a tracking #.


I want so much to believe this but after all of the BS they've fed us thus far, I won't be holding my breath


----------



## JimmyWild

I just called NCIX asking for an ETA of tracking number. He just said end of today. I told him that Newegg had them up again and I needed a tracking number asap. He said we can cancel your order. So cancelled it and ordered at Newegg. What I love about NCIX the most is how everyone else on this forum has received phone calls and been upgraded to free overnight shipping and all I've gotten is offers to cancel my order. Nice work NCIX. My blood is boiling right now.


----------



## skupples

Me, Arm3nian, & JimmyWild


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> I just called NCIX asking for an ETA of tracking number. He just said end of today. I told him that Newegg had them up again and I needed a tracking number asap. He said we can cancel your order. So cancelled it and ordered at Newegg. What I love about NCIX the most is how everyone else on this forum has received phone calls and been upgraded to free overnight shipping and all I've gotten is offers to cancel my order. Nice work NCIX. My blood is boiling right now.


they didn't actually call me. I called them after Luna P posted. I 100% understand your decision though. Looks like you should have your board next week! NewEgg is allowing two per customer, i'm surprised.

NCIX


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikep577*
> 
> Maybe i have missed it but did anyone in Europe received their RIVBE ? I'm from the Netherlands and still waiting. I've been on the phone with Asus Netherlands to ask for ETA but until now no answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a stack of hardware waiting to get assembled......


When you look at this thread, you'd see I posted news about EU delivery dates. For me it might be at 28.11., or 4.12. For some backward countries add a week. Considering even nordic countries have estimated delivery at 4.12. It might be available before 10.12. Then again who knows, looks like there are no confirmations with a lot of reliable shops.


----------



## JimmyWild

Yeah, and it's only going to cost me an extra $5 to get overnight from Newegg as opposed to 3 day from NCIX. So piss on them.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Yeah, and it's only going to cost me an extra $5 to get overnight from Newegg as opposed to 3 day from NCIX. So piss on them.


It's pretty obvious NCIX hates living under NewEgg's shadow. Both metaphorically & physically.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's pretty obvious NCIX hates living under NewEgg's shadow. Both metaphorically & physically.


Well the way to get out of such shadow is to win over customers with good service, prices, and shipping. Suggesting I cancel my order is not good service. The correct answer was simply to say, we appreciate your business let me make sure your order gets rushed and you get a tracking number right away. Because we don't want to lose your business to Newegg.

Just got my cancellation and refund confirmation from NCIX. I can't wait to put this experience behind me. I should send them a jpg of all my orders from Newegg/Amazon so they know how much money I spend on PC parts. Then maybe they'd realize that winning/keeping me as a customer would be beneficial.


----------



## iPEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikep577*
> 
> Maybe i have missed it but did anyone in Europe received their RIVBE ? I'm from the Netherlands and still waiting. I've been on the phone with Asus Netherlands to ask for ETA but until now no answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a stack of hardware waiting to get assembled......


Same here. I'm from Spain and have the mobo preordered in a local retailer, it was supposed to arrive this week, but seeing the stock issues of our US friends... I honestly do not expect to get the RIVBE until December...


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just got a 4960x for cheap, now i have to get either one of these or the x79 dark, dark has been out of stock for forever, so i guess i have to throw money at asus again, why are there no other good x79 boards


How much was the 4960X by chance, if lower than 1050, I might return mine if I can nail the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> My plan would be to cancel NCIX and order Newegg and get overnight shipping. So I'd have it by Wed. With NCIX overnight has never been an option. I'm actually a little annoyed it was offered to people and yet it was never available as an option for me when I ordered.
> 
> But like I said, until I have a tracking number in my inbox, NCIX is still full of crap. And thus pre ordering from Newegg is likely faster than my 3 day (that will take a week) shipping from NCIX.


They can do overnight if you ask, they put mine as overnight even though it's not showing as to compensate, I've been posting this for a while to everyone that ordered there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> I just called NCIX asking for an ETA of tracking number. He just said end of today. I told him that Newegg had them up again and I needed a tracking number asap. He said we can cancel your order. So cancelled it and ordered at Newegg. What I love about NCIX the most is how everyone else on this forum has received phone calls and been upgraded to free overnight shipping and all I've gotten is offers to cancel my order. Nice work NCIX. My blood is boiling right now.


Ah n/m..guess I missed you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Yeah, and it's only going to cost me an extra $5 to get overnight from Newegg as opposed to 3 day from NCIX. So piss on them.


You have to ask that's the issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Well the way to get out of such shadow is to win over customers with good service, prices, and shipping. Suggesting I cancel my order is not good service. The correct answer was simply to say, we appreciate your business let me make sure your order gets rushed and you get a tracking number right away. Because we don't want to lose your business to Newegg.
> 
> Just got my cancellation and refund confirmation from NCIX. I can't wait to put this experience behind me. I should send them a jpg of all my orders from Newegg/Amazon so they know how much money I spend on PC parts. Then maybe they'd realize that winning/keeping me as a customer would be beneficial.


Let us know how it goes, sorry to hear about your experience as well.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> How much was the 4960X by chance, if lower than 1050, I might return mine if I can nail the same.


got it from a local deal for $600 used, guy was shippin off to college overseas and cant bring his computer, hes gonna be gone for 2 to 3 years he said so by the time he gets back the 4960x would be useless to him lol. I made sure it was confirmed working and passed stable at stock clocks and a mild overclock before buying


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> They can do overnight if you ask, they put mine as overnight even though it's not showing as to compensate, I've been posting this for a while to everyone that ordered there.


I was actually calling for an update and then to ask for overnight but once we started talking about shipping the conversation went south and he said I could cancel. So they really forced my hand. Every contact I've had with them has included them telling me I could cancel. Like they were throwing it in my face. Like, I dare you to cancel. So I did.


----------



## saer

So they just contacted me saying "they got a small shipment of these that came in and that they will be shipping out tonight"









Wasn't the whole reason for this debacle caused by them waiting on a big shipment, to fulfill all of their pre-orders so that everyone who ordered regardless of when they did, would get one ?

So much for that lie..

I seriously believe they walked across the street(they share the same business park complex) to Newegg and snagged a few to ship out to the few of us that have been venting our frustrations on here.

If their "supplier" isn't in fact Newegg, it damn well should be.. At least they have their act together


----------



## Porgy

Voided my preorder thru NCIX as well. I can wait till Monday. Wish I could just go thru Amazon as well now though in light of what I've learned about their (Newegg's) repair division now.


----------



## SDMODNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> How much was the 4960X by chance, if lower than 1050, I might return mine if I can nail the same.


I bought one off Ebay at $825 new in box. Should be arriving shortly this week. Put in my preorder on Newegg as well!


----------



## CallsignVega

Pre-ordered with Newegg.

Now CPU, 4930K or 4960X? Thoughts?

Leaning towards this memory kit:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231641

It's the only 16GB kit that has CAS 11 instead of 12 at higher frequencies.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Pre-ordered with Newegg.
> 
> Now CPU, 4930K or 4960X? Thoughts?
> 
> Leaning towards this memory kit:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231641
> 
> It's the only 16GB kit that has CAS 11 instead of 12 at higher frequencies.


4960x, i just got one for super cheap, maybe you can find one for cheap too? mine was $600 local lol. much better deal than a new 4930k imo, even if it was a month old.

the gskill tridents are awesome, i just got a set of the 2400mhz cas 10 16gb.


----------



## FiveEYZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> When you look at this thread, you'd see I posted news about EU delivery dates. For me it might be at 28.11., or 4.12. For some backward countries add a week. Considering even nordic countries have estimated delivery at 4.12. It might be available before 10.12. Then again who knows, looks like there are no confirmations with a lot of reliable shops.


ETA in Sweden is 2013-12-06.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> So they just contacted me saying "they got a small shipment of these that came in and that they will be shipping out tonight"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't the whole reason for this debacle caused by them waiting on a big shipment, to fulfill all of their pre-orders so that everyone who ordered regardless of when they did, would get one ?
> 
> So much for that lie..
> 
> I seriously believe they walked across the street(they share the same business park complex) to Newegg and snagged a few to ship out to the few of us that have been venting our frustrations on here.
> 
> If their "supplier" isn't in fact Newegg, it damn well should be.. At least they have their act together


It's hard to separate the truth from the lies @ this point. We will see if those shipping numbers show up. Could be another 2-4 hours. It's only 2:45 in cali.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 4960x, i just got one for super cheap, maybe you can find one for cheap too? mine was $600 local lol. much better deal than a new 4930k imo, even if it was a month old.
> 
> the gskill tridents are awesome, i just got a set of the 2400mhz cas 10 16gb.


Someone sold a perfectly fine 4960X for $600? Why lol.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Someone sold a perfectly fine 4960X for $600? Why lol.


hes shipping off to some overseas college for the next 2-3 years and wont have time for overclocking/gaming so he was parting out his rig, he wanted $200 for his RIVE as well, i almost got it just so i could resell it but i already have so much crap to sell lol.


----------



## SDMODNoob

I would totally bought it to resell lol


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> I would totally bought it to resell lol


i have like 7 things i have to sell atm, last thing i need is more


----------



## 6steven9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VertKiller*
> 
> Newegg.ca has them listed as in stock, not pre-order. as of now.
> 
> I pre-ordered from MemoryExpress here in Canada. Just got off the phone and they still don't have it in yet. But I don't mind waiting a few more days as they price beat the lowest Canadian price. I'll get it a few bucks less and pick it up from their store.


damn thank you for the info + rep i had an auto notify set up but they never emailed me went straight to the site and ordered it then they went out of stock. Its refreshing to see Canadian newegg to have some stock before those Americans. Its actually cheaper for me to order from newegg.ca then price match at memory express because in Manitoba we pay an additional 8% tax on top of government tax. Took me forever to get the Enthoo Primo in stock up here now in a few days I'll have something to put inside it along with my 2 Evga superclocked 780 ti w/ acx cooler i stil have to pick up at UPS


----------



## degenn

NewEgg.ca shipped my order from Industry, CA over 30hrs ago and I still have not seen any tracking updates -- tracking number apparently doesn't even exist. I should've just waited it out as its looking like Canadian retailers will have them in-stock before my NewEgg order shows up.

Just got off the phone with NCIX Canada and was given a new story (called a different location). They said the boards are at their warehouse in Vancouver so those in Western Canada might be in luck (but not likely he said) and those in Eastern Canada most likely won't have any luck until next week at the earliest.

I should have gotten in on the boards at SOHODiffusion.com when I had the chance....









Overall I can't ever remember having such a frustrating time waiting for/buying a piece of hardware. Well done, Asus!


----------



## skupples

Yeah, i'm expecting NCIX' story to change or not get a shipping number tonight. EVEN if they were calling people. Shady business practices are shady. They probably started calling people to spin that yarn because of neweggs re-listing.


----------



## skupples

The shipment newegg got is already sold out, slated for re-stock by Nov 25th. LOL, i'll definitely cancel my order & switch by then.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Called another Micro Center, and they had no clue a new Rampage 4 board was out. Nothing in stock. I hate to order from Newegg, but looks like is the only option.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The shipment newegg got is already sold out, slated for re-stock by Nov 25th. LOL, i'll definitely cancel my order & switch by then.


The pre-order button is lit up again. Buy it now!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> The pre-order button is lit up again. Buy it now!


Sent them a note, that's pre-order line for the new "release date" of 25-11-13


----------



## JimmyWild

It's getting really late in the day, less than an hour before NCIX closes. They need to get out tracking numbers asap.


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Yeah, and it's only going to cost me an extra $5 to get overnight from Newegg as opposed to 3 day from NCIX. So piss on them.


Newegg decided to send my board on a cross country ride on GROUND instead of EXPRESS (air) like I had specified in my order. I guess they were in such a rush to process the order they didn't pay attention.


----------



## saer

Just now got my tracking from NCIX-US.

Ask me if I wouldn't be surprised if they sent me a box full of rocks instead


----------



## skupples

still don't believe them.























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Just now got my tracking from NCIX-US.
> 
> Ask me if I wouldn't be surprised if they sent me a box full of rocks instead


Acer mouse pad.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> [IMG
> 
> still don't believe them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acer mouse pad.


I'd take the rocks, more weapons to attack NCIX HQ


----------



## degenn

So just talked to Purolator -- NewEgg.ca blows.

I paid for Express shipping and yet the package gets sent via GROUND (via an unnamed courier) through the USA to the Canadian border -- only once it has entered Canada does Purolator take over with the Express shipping. So it will most likely be 2 weeks transit time. NewEgg should really be more forthcoming with this info.... there is no way for the consumer to know at all, I had to do some digging. Reminds me why I never use NewEgg when they can't ship from Canada. I could have ordered from SOHODiffusion and had my board tomorrow, but mistakenly gave my money to NewEgg instead.

To be completely honest I don't even really want this board anymore... this whole situation has just killed any excitement I may have had.


----------



## JimmyWild

All right NCIX people! Hope the the message is legit and your deliveries are swift!

Oh man RSharpe, that sucks! I hope they take care of you with some credit or something.


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> So just talked to Purolator -- NewEgg.ca blows.
> 
> I paid for Express shipping and yet the package gets sent via GROUND (via an unnamed courier) through the USA to the Canadian border -- only once it has entered Canada does Purolator take over with the Express shipping. So it will most likely be 2 weeks transit time. NewEgg should really be more forthcoming with this info.... there is no way for the consumer to know at all, I had to do some digging. Reminds me why I never use NewEgg when they can't ship from Canada. I could have ordered from SOHODiffusion and had my board tomorrow, but mistakenly gave my money to NewEgg instead.
> 
> To be completely honest I don't even really want this board anymore... this whole situation has just killed any excitement I may have had.


I guess this is what happened to me too! When I complained about it, Newegg refunded me $20.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> I guess this is what happened to me too! When I complained about it, Newegg refunded me $20.


LOL, that's better then my last straw with newegg. Purchased my first 1TB EVO from NewEgg via 15% off code. The transaction went through WITH THE 15% OFF, but some how I was billed for the full amount... When I called to complain, well long story short. They offered my 5$. 15% off of 600$ =?!!?!?!?!? NOT 5$.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> LOL, that's better then my last straw with newegg. Purchased my first 1TB EVO from NewEgg via 15% off code. The transaction went through WITH THE 15% OFF, but some how I was billed for the full amount... When I called to complain, well long story short. They offered my 5$. 15% off of 600$ =?!!?!?!?!? NOT 5$.


?!?!?!?!?! Did you have the order summary to show them with the ~$90 discounted? That's ridiculous.
I try to take screenshots of all my orders in case stuff like that happens


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> ?!?!?!?!?! Did you have the order summary to show them with the ~$90 discounted? That's ridiculous.
> I try to take screenshots of all my orders in case stuff like that happens


Yes, yes I did. They gave me some excuse that the limit had been exceeded mid queue, techno babble, they then blamed the republicans. end of story.


----------



## Arm3nian

Still haven't got my tracking number..


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yes, yes I did. They gave me some excuse that the limit had been exceeded mid queue, techno babble, they then blamed the republicans. end of story.


I ended up price matching some 3rd party site that was selling it in the 400's @ Fry's and they took it







usually doesn't work.

Though @ best buy works 80% of the time







sucks they don't carry better parts.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I ended up price matching some 3rd party site that was selling it in the 400's @ Fry's and they took it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usually doesn't work.
> 
> Though @ best buy works 80% of the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sucks they don't carry better parts.


Very nice! zero profit for fry's! I got my first one for 594 (DAMN YOU NEWEGG) and my second for 500. I'm glad I finally have all my major components. My bank account is crying.


----------



## BOB850123

Well, got my black edition today and spent the last 5 hours or so putting the system together and . . . No Boot!







Time to start tearing everything apart to see if I can find what is wrong. Not really what I was hoping for.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Very nice! zero profit for fry's! I got my first one for 594 (DAMN YOU NEWEGG) and my second for 500. I'm glad I finally have all my major components. My bank account is crying.


I've yet to buy my case, I keep putting it in the cart, then looking around and getting side tracked w/ either work or looking up things.

Debating now on reverse and standard ATX |:

That + my WC parts. Was gonna grab SR-1's mainly after seeing so many great things about them though I think I'll mix between SR-1's and UT-60's mainly since UT-60's have 6 ports meaning I can go in /out anyway I need to for more flexibility.
I'll probably use SR1's on top and UT60's on the bottom to sneak the cables around w/o being seen to much









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOB850123*
> 
> Well, got my black edition today and spent the last 5 hours or so putting the system together and . . . No Boot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to start tearing everything apart to see if I can find what is wrong. Not really what I was hoping for.


Make sure to post in the Club section, also what error code are you getting, I'm trying to gather them all up and fill in a section I made for it.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yes, yes I did. They gave me some excuse that the limit had been exceeded mid queue, techno babble, they then blamed the republicans. end of story.


Shameless. That's suprisingly terrible business practices for a major reseller like that. If the discount's in your summary then that should be the end of the story, anything else is their problem cuz it's their network latency issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> also what error code are you getting, I'm trying to gather them all up and fill in a section I made for it.


Page 1-32 through 1-36 of the manual has a table with all the codes


----------



## BOB850123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Make sure to post in the Club section, also what error code are you getting, I'm trying to gather them all up and fill in a section I made for it.


Code 00, the system powers on for about 1 second then back off, so it never actually gets to the point where codes are helpful. Any idea what the cause could be? All the parts are from my old build except the cpu and motherboard so I expect the problem to be with one of the new parts.


----------



## degenn

For any fellow Canadians who pre-ordered from NCIX.ca it looks like they finally got some of their boards in:



All 9 of them are probably already spoken for with pre-orders, one of which should be mine. Here's hoping I get mine tomorrow so I can cancel that NewEgg crap!


----------



## xarot

Hmm just read that Shamino, the master probably ultimately behind this board as well, has left Asus. So maybe it's best to keep the RIVBE until it breaks...


----------



## theultimaterage

IT'S HERE!!!!!!


----------



## gdubc

Edit..i am a dumbass....


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Hmm just read that Shamino, the master probably ultimately behind this board as well, has left Asus. So maybe it's best to keep the RIVBE until it breaks...


This is a tragedy, and I'm certain also a travesty.

He will be so terribly missed, yet I can understand his leaving.

Be well Shamino, and thank you for everything.


----------



## jamiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> For any fellow Canadians who pre-ordered from NCIX.ca it looks like they finally got some of their boards in:
> 
> 
> 
> All 9 of them are probably already spoken for with pre-orders, one of which should be mine. Here's hoping I get mine tomorrow so I can cancel that NewEgg crap!


I'm from Toronto and NCIX did process my order last night, however I haven't received a shipping notice as of yet.
Mind you, I only per-ordered the Black last weekend, so I may not be on the first shipment.... we'll see









Will be dropping a 4930K into it on what will be a completely new build using the Carbide Air 540 case (and eventually an EVGA 780 GTX Ti Classified - when they are released).


----------



## qcktthfm1

West coast still 0


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> This is a tragedy, and I'm certain also a travesty.
> 
> He will be so terribly missed, yet I can understand his leaving.
> 
> Be well Shamino, and thank you for everything.


This story is interesting to say the least... Would love to know on what grounds he left. Hope it wasn't over this motherboard! Shady release practices finally broke his back?! nahhh, that's a silly thought.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> West coast still 0


Actually maybe not -- looks like West Coast should be receiving some from their supplier perhaps, but I find it kind of suspicious that both locations have 9 units each specifically. I just checked stock and have a look here:


----------



## theultimaterage

Ahhh man, the way it looks when it turns on is just









Can't wait to get the memory so I can put this thing to use!


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theultimaterage*
> 
> Ahhh man, the way it looks when it turns on is just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get the memory so I can put this thing to use!


Don't just tell us, Show Us!









Congratulations, enjoy that beautiful mobo man.


----------



## Rnglols

Am i the only one who thinks the normal red/black one actually looks better ?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rnglols*
> 
> Am i the only one who thinks the normal red/black one actually looks better ?


I believe it has red LED lights inside, as per someone earlier, but no there are a couple others that have said the same.


----------



## Chewy

i cant find any pics to show this


----------



## BaldGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rnglols*
> 
> Am i the only one who thinks the normal red/black one actually looks better ?


On the pictures, I did like the original one a bit better. But after putting the RIVBE in my HAF X, its just beautiful. Matches it like a glove. Really is a pretty mobo. Shame I will have to connect all them wires and stick in the graphic card to hide a lot of it. With just the board with 8 sticks of memory (the black Z series G Skill's), its a thing of beauty.
Wish I had the picture I took to post on this message. *about to tear up*


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rnglols*
> 
> Am i the only one who thinks the normal red/black one actually looks better ?


Yes.
Bring whips on him.

Actually I'd prefer shards of metallic red to create proper contrast. That RIVE children type of red was bit letdown.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rnglols*
> 
> Am i the only one who thinks the normal red/black one actually looks better ?


Nope. You are the third person to say this.

that it is the week before Thanksgiving I will be lucky to get this by Friday


----------



## Hooy

Got mine last night









Gonna hook it all up and put it through some stress testing to make sure it all works.


----------



## jamiee

Hmmm... just received an email from my partner at work stating that a package has arrived for me.
It came through via the front office which means Canada Post delivered it (for some reason they never use our shipping department?).

Could it be the RIVBE?

I do have a bunch of Christmas gifts coming in though, and with no tracking number yet from NCIX; I'm thinking it's probably one of those.
Guess I'll leave it till Monday









EDIT

WooT! Just got my invoice and tracking number from NCIX








Should ship today (hopefully from the Toronto warehouse.....).


----------



## degenn

Got mine from NCIX.ca today! Went and picked that mofo up, no way I wasn't having the board for this weekend. The wait is finally over.... huge sigh of relief. I got pretty lucky though, I showed up and when inspecting the socket for bent pins I noticed an entire row that was bent. The lucky part was that they had ONE extra board that hadn't been spoken for yet so we tried that one and it was perfect -- PHEW!!









I have a 2nd board on the way from NewEgg if anyone wants it let me know, otherwise I'll be starting the RMA process on Monday most likely.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Thanks reminding to check socket pin bents at the store







Are you in east coast? why west coast always the slowest


----------



## CallsignVega

Anyone know when Newegg is getting in their next shipment? I got my pre-order in when it said "Nov 25th", and now it's back to auto-notify. Looks like these are selling pretty quick.


----------



## jamiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Got mine from NCIX.ca today! Went and picked that mofo up, no way I wasn't having the board for this weekend. The wait is finally over.... huge sigh of relief. I got pretty lucky though, I showed up and when inspecting the socket for bent pins I noticed an entire row that was bent. The lucky part was that they had ONE extra board that hadn't been spoken for yet so we tried that one and it was perfect -- PHEW!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 2nd board on the way from NewEgg if anyone wants it let me know, otherwise I'll be starting the RMA process on Monday most likely.


Ouch, hope they didn't ship me the one you got with the bent pins ... Lol!

I could have picked up at the TO warehouse, but I'm too lazy and not in that much of a rush








Still waiting for the 780 Ti Classifieds to be released, so I don't have a video card as of yet anyway.
(Unless I temporarily use my GTX 580 or pull one of the 680 Classified's from my current system).


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Got mine from NCIX.ca today! Went and picked that mofo up, no way I wasn't having the board for this weekend. The wait is finally over.... huge sigh of relief. I got pretty lucky though, I showed up and when inspecting the socket for bent pins I noticed an entire row that was bent. The lucky part was that they had ONE extra board that hadn't been spoken for yet so we tried that one and it was perfect -- PHEW!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 2nd board on the way from NewEgg if anyone wants it let me know, otherwise I'll be starting the RMA process on Monday most likely.


Good job on checking before leaving the store! How does that even happen? Are the pins bent by mistake during packaging at ASUS?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Got mine from NCIX.ca today! Went and picked that mofo up, no way I wasn't having the board for this weekend. The wait is finally over.... huge sigh of relief. I got pretty lucky though, I showed up and when inspecting the socket for bent pins I noticed an entire row that was bent. The lucky part was that they had ONE extra board that hadn't been spoken for yet so we tried that one and it was perfect -- PHEW!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 2nd board on the way from NewEgg if anyone wants it let me know, otherwise I'll be starting the RMA process on Monday most likely.


I bet that's the board coming to me.


----------



## iPEN

Anyone from EU has managed to obtain any info about the arrival of this mobo to our countries?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> Anyone from EU has managed to obtain any info about the arrival of this mobo to our countries?


nope, but we flamed ncix so hard they made an account & started posting back in the owners club.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamiee*
> 
> Hmmm... just received an email from my partner at work stating that a package has arrived for me.
> It came through via the front office which means Canada Post delivered it (for some reason they never use our shipping department?).
> 
> Could it be the RIVBE?
> 
> I do have a bunch of Christmas gifts coming in though, and with no tracking number yet from NCIX; I'm thinking it's probably one of those.
> Guess I'll leave it till Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> WooT! Just got my invoice and tracking number from NCIX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should ship today (hopefully from the Toronto warehouse.....).


They tried telling me that my board may be coming from Canada, thus no UPS shipping info because it's being ridden to the boarder by the Royal Mounted Police.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> nope, but we flamed ncix so hard they made an account & started posting back in the owners club.


----------



## jamiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> They tried telling me that my board may be coming from Canada, thus no UPS shipping info because it's being ridden to the boarder by the Royal Mounted Police.


Could be worse.... It could be delivered by *Rob Ford*









BTW, just checked and my board is due for delivery on Monday


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamiee*
> 
> Could be worse.... It could be delivered by *Rob Ford*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, just checked and my board is due for delivery on Monday


I finally got info on it, tuesday!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> They tried telling me that my board may be coming from Canada, thus no UPS shipping info because it's being ridden to the boarder by the Royal Mounted Police.


I would demand a ride on the horsey upon delivery!


----------



## d33r

Will i see a difference in performance with Ram that has CAS Latency of 9, timings of 9-11-10-30, 2133mhz speed ......Versus CAS Latency of 10, timings 10-12-12-31 with 2400mhz speed?

the 2400mhz ram is 30dollars more? lol

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233346

versus

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233392

what do you guys think? and what should i get? this will be used with the black edition when i order that too...


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> Anyone from EU has managed to obtain any info about the arrival of this mobo to our countries?


Well, it doesn't look like it would be available next week. And that's all we know.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> Will i see a difference in performance with Ram that has CAS Latency of 9, timings of 9-11-10-30, 2133mhz speed ......Versus CAS Latency of 10, timings 10-12-12-31 with 2400mhz speed?
> 
> the 2400mhz ram is 30dollars more? lol
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233346
> 
> versus
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233392
> 
> what do you guys think? and what should i get? this will be used with the black edition when i order that too...


N82E16820231503
This ram is the shiz and it is on the QVL list for the BE. $169.99 = 15% off coupon code = GSKILLBLKFRI this code is good till the end of the month, or stock runs out, or they exceed an allotted dollar amount for the discount. This is what I went with for my build. I really wanted the corsair but its just WAY to expensive.


----------



## saer

^I was on the fence about the set you mentioned and these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226275

Ended up going with Mushkin after learning that they hand picked this set, really good reviews and of course Mushkins lifetime warranty









http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/quad-channel-ddr3-memory-review,3100-5.html

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/cosair_gskill_mushkin_patriot_x79/5.htm

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4490/mushkin_redline_pc3_17000_16gb_kit_review/index.html


----------



## dpoverlord

So it seems I made the right decision not buying this right away. Has anyone *ACTUALLY* recieved their board and started testing?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> ^I was on the fence about the set you mentioned and these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226275
> 
> Ended up going with Mushkin after learning that they hand picked this set, really good reviews and of course Mushkins lifetime warranty


Thank god this guys video is not by the company. Since if I honestly had to judge my purchase just at the look of this I would think of how cracked out he is and its a waste of money.

LOL


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So it seems I made the right decision not buying this right away. Has anyone *ACTUALLY* recieved their board and started testing?


Quite a few actually, just not from NCIX









I've been keeping record of achievements on the OP section as well as scoping out batches done on the board. Should see more numbers this week as people should be finalizing their builds.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So it seems I made the right decision not buying this right away. Has anyone *ACTUALLY* recieved their board and started testing?


180 people had the board via newegg on the 19th.Should have mine Monday or Tuesday. Btw, most ram kits @ those speeds are "hand picked" it's why they are so damned expensive.


----------



## jamiee

I'm throwing a Corsair Vengeance Pro - silver 32GB (2133MHz C11) kit on my RIVBE.

I've run both G-Skill Ripjaws and Corsair Dominator Platinum sticks on my RIVE, but wanted to try something a little different with the Black.


----------



## DBaer

I got mine in early in the week. I finally got the time to finish my case Mod and I have now installed the board. TOmorrow I will install GPU's and clean up the wiring.


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Thank god this guys video is not by the company. Since if I honestly had to judge my purchase just at the look of this I would think of how cracked out he is and its a waste of money.
> 
> LOL


Tiny Tom Logan is a very respected member of the computer industry. I watch alot of his unboxing and computer related videos and can say he is not on any substance in this video or any videos. He looks a bit tired thou probably been very busy with work. Please dont say that about him he is a very knowledgeable and friendly guy.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> Tiny Tom Logan is a very respected member of the computer industry. I watch alot of his unboxing and computer related videos and can say he is not on any substance in this video or any videos. He looks a bit tired thou probably been very busy with work. Please dont say that about him he is a very knowledgeable and friendly guy.


I enjoy his videos for sure. He's one of the few people that'll actually tell customers the truth "For the most part", like when the M6E came out. Regardless, i watch pretty much all youtube reviews as unboxings. The only reviewers i would let do my research for me are people like Martin, Stren, Bundy, & people of that caliber.

That being said, i could really care less what substances TTL or any other reviewer might or might not be on =P
Really none of my business as long as they post good videos


----------



## szeged

i liked TTL's review of the M6E over everyone else, he said it like it was really, charging $400 for a board worth $300 to $350 but then throwing in the gimmick oc panel with a short cable? asus pls.


----------



## kpoeticg

^^^ Exactly. That makes me have respect for him.
Now the TastyPC girl, she's my favorite Youtube reviewer


----------



## szeged

i cant stand the way she talks


----------



## kpoeticg

Awwwww man. I LOOOOVE her accent


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So it seems I made the right decision not buying this right away. Has anyone *ACTUALLY* recieved their board and started testing?


Yes. I can say I'm quite happy with my purchase, although I didn't at all enjoy waiting as long as I did, and dealing with all of that preorder bull****.

I have to say I am really glad I was patient and didn't buy a X79 Deluxe instead. I was hearing from ASUS how they expected 60% of IB-E of only being able to hit 4.5ghz at 1.4v, and how people should not expect a high overclocked CPU to play well with highly clocked RAM. I'm glad to have easily reached 4.7Ghz on the CPU and 2400mhz on 32GB of G.Skill Trident X. This was just from playing around with overclocking for an hour this morning. I'd like to play around with it some more tomorrow when I find the time.


----------



## cruzdi

Somehow I knew this was going to happen:
I have a ROG RAIDR in my RIV BE build and with Windows 8, I get:
"Windows cannot be installed to this disk. This computer's hardware may not support booting to this disk. Ensure that the disk's controller is enabled in the computer's BIOS menu."
Of course the controller is enabled. It is inside the RAIDR card. Does anybody know how to solve this UEFI booting mystery with the RIV BE?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruzdi*
> 
> Somehow I knew this was going to happen:
> I have a ROG RAIDR in my RIV BE build and with Windows 8, I get:
> "Windows cannot be installed to this disk. This computer's hardware may not support booting to this disk. Ensure that the disk's controller is enabled in the computer's BIOS menu."
> Of course the controller is enabled. It is inside the RAIDR card. Does anybody know how to solve this UEFI booting mystery with the RIV BE?


That's the raid card correct? Did you switch the bios over to raid mode?


----------



## cruzdi

The SATA mode is set to AHCI mode like it should. What I neglected to do is set *CSM to disabled* in the UEFI's boot menu. It seems to be working fine now. Thank you.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruzdi*
> 
> Somehow I knew this was going to happen:
> I have a ROG RAIDR in my RIV BE build and with Windows 8, I get:
> "Windows cannot be installed to this disk. This computer's hardware may not support booting to this disk. Ensure that the disk's controller is enabled in the computer's BIOS menu."
> Of course the controller is enabled. It is inside the RAIDR card. Does anybody know how to solve this UEFI booting mystery with the RIV BE?


you have to enable PCIE booting in the bios! I can not remember how look in manual for MB and it should tell you....


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> Yes. I can say I'm quite happy with my purchase, although I didn't at all enjoy waiting as long as I did, and dealing with all of that preorder bull****.
> 
> I have to say I am really glad I was patient and didn't buy a X79 Deluxe instead. I was hearing from ASUS how they expected 60% of IB-E of only being able to hit 4.5ghz at 1.4v, and how people should not expect a high overclocked CPU to play well with highly clocked RAM. I'm glad to have easily reached 4.7Ghz on the CPU and *2400mhz on 32GB of G.Skill Trident X.* This was just from playing around with overclocking for an hour this morning. I'd like to play around with it some more tomorrow when I find the time.


Was that the 2133 kit?


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Was that the 2133 kit?


No. The 2400mhz kit. I just set XMP and let things happen automagically.

Model number is F3-2400C10Q-32GTX


----------



## iPEN

I just ordered that Kit, I make a good choice it seems


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> ^^^ Exactly. That makes me have respect for him.
> Now the TastyPC girl, she's my favorite Youtube reviewer


Absolutely! She's my favorite as well.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Absolutely! She's my favorite as well.


The NCIX guy is in the club thread if you've got any concerns or questions, seems he's answering everyone, though w/ a slight chip on his shoulder but he's managing


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> The NCIX guy is in the club thread if you've got any concerns or questions, seems he's answering everyone, though w/ a slight chip on his shoulder but he's managing


cant blame him, people were attacking him left and right when he first joined.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> cant blame him, people were attacking him left and right when he first joined.


Ah yeah it's due to the emails though mainly and the attitude in them so people were SERIOUSLY worked up about it and they had every right to be lol. Especially @ the end, people are calming down now though since the storm is almost over.


----------



## szeged

Yeah people had the right to be angry, but they shouldnt take it out on one person from NCIX who probably signed up on his own here to try to help ease peoples minds about their issues with NCIX. But in reality, he got called every name in the book, i would probably reply to some of the posts with a bit of mild sarcasm as well


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Yeah people had the right to be angry, but they shouldnt take it out on one person from NCIX who probably signed up on his own here to try to help ease peoples minds about their issues with NCIX. But in reality, he got called every name in the book, i would probably reply to some of the posts with a bit of mild sarcasm as well


I learned my lesson. NewEgg has a lock on day one shipments, no matter what anyone else tries to spin.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Not always. Amazon can be good sometimes but typically NE is the fastest...


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruzdi*
> 
> Somehow I knew this was going to happen:
> I have a ROG RAIDR in my RIV BE build and with Windows 8, I get:
> "Windows cannot be installed to this disk. This computer's hardware may not support booting to this disk. Ensure that the disk's controller is enabled in the computer's BIOS menu."
> Of course the controller is enabled. It is inside the RAIDR card. Does anybody know how to solve this UEFI booting mystery with the RIV BE?


Hello sir,

I can help you What are you trying to do? Did you install Windows 8.1 to boot only uefi? Or did you set it up legacy oprom? Look in your boot option priority settings and tell me what your main drive you boot os from says?


----------



## OPTIX ONE

You are trying to install your os on that drive I see now So never mind above. Are you trying to install os via uefi or legacy oprom? Your device does support uefi just so you know.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruzdi*
> 
> Somehow I knew this was going to happen:
> I have a ROG RAIDR in my RIV BE build and with Windows 8, I get:
> "Windows cannot be installed to this disk. This computer's hardware may not support booting to this disk. Ensure that the disk's controller is enabled in the computer's BIOS menu."
> Of course the controller is enabled. It is inside the RAIDR card. Does anybody know how to solve this UEFI booting mystery with the RIV BE?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Hello sir,
> 
> I can help you What are you trying to do? Did you install Windows 8.1 to boot only uefi? Or did you set it up legacy oprom? Look in your boot option priority settings and tell me what your main drive you boot os from says?


Good that you are wanting to help a fellow OCN'r, but looks like you missed his next comment after skupples helped him out. I think he has it sorted ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruzdi*
> 
> The SATA mode is set to AHCI mode like it should. What I neglected to do is set *CSM to disabled* in the UEFI's boot menu. It seems to be working fine now. Thank you.


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cruzdi*
> 
> Somehow I knew this was going to happen:
> I have a ROG RAIDR in my RIV BE build and with Windows 8, I get:
> "Windows cannot be installed to this disk. This computer's hardware may not support booting to this disk. Ensure that the disk's controller is enabled in the computer's BIOS menu."
> Of course the controller is enabled. It is inside the RAIDR card. Does anybody know how to solve this UEFI booting mystery with the RIV BE?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Hello sir,
> 
> I can help you What are you trying to do? Did you install Windows 8.1 to boot only uefi? Or did you set it up legacy oprom? Look in your boot option priority settings and tell me what your main drive you boot os from says?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good that you are wanting to help a fellow OCN'r, but looks like you missed his next comment after skupples helped him out. I think he has it sorted ...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cruzdi*
> 
> The SATA mode is set to AHCI mode like it should. What I neglected to do is set *CSM to disabled* in the UEFI's boot menu. It seems to be working fine now. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sorry oh crap didn't know he got help Thanks!!!


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I learned my lesson. NewEgg has a lock on day one shipments, no matter what anyone else tries to spin.


Of course they handle RMA with a sledgehammer.


----------



## iPEN

I have talk today with the local retailer were I pre-ordered the mobo. He said that they expect to have it here by the next week.

Let's see. Anyone from EU has news?


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> The NCIX guy is in the club thread if you've got any concerns or questions, seems he's answering everyone, though w/ a slight chip on his shoulder but he's managing


I'm gonna check out the thread, specially since I can hopefully join the club thread soon myself. But i'm over NCIX. I don't hate any one person there, I just didn't appreciate the way it was handled on the whole. So no big deal, lesson learned. But i'm glad to see that at least someone is trying to make some sort of effort.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> I'm gonna check out the thread, specially since I can hopefully join the club thread soon myself. But i'm over NCIX. I don't hate any one person there, I just didn't appreciate the way it was handled on the whole. So no big deal, lesson learned. But i'm glad to see that at least someone is trying to make some sort of effort.


FYI: You can go ahead and join the club now just by posting a shot of your NCIX pre-order.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> FYI: You can go ahead and join the club now just by posting a shot of your NCIX pre-order.


I switched over to Newegg and hopefully they ship this next batch today or tomorrow. I kinda want to wait till I have it in hand to join. But when I get that shipping confirmation I might get super excited and join early lol.


----------



## jamiee

*The good news*.... I just received a package from NCIX!
*THE BAD*........... It's only the BD/RW drive I ordered..... NOT the RIVBE









NCIX sent two tracking numbers and the one for the blu-ray drive is the only one that shows up in Canada Post's system.
The other one doesn't register as a valid number in the system (at least not yet anyway...)

Look's like I'm going to be waiting longer for my Black to arrive *humph*


----------



## Dayjavu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> I switched over to Newegg and hopefully they ship this next batch today or tomorrow. I kinda want to wait till I have it in hand to join. But when I get that shipping confirmation I might get super excited and join early lol.


I dont think that is going to happen sadly. I pre-ordered mine on 11/18/13 and have yet to get it. After speaking with them today they were telling me they are going to ship in the order the orders were received. I hope that there will be enough delivered that yours is shipped out the same time mine is but I am losing hope of seeing this anytime soon.

The Newegg site ETA date has been removed and now just says out of stock.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> I switched over to Newegg and hopefully they ship this next batch today or tomorrow. I kinda want to wait till I have it in hand to join. But when I get that shipping confirmation I might get super excited and join early lol.


I updated the join requirements early on,

any receipt for purchase (tracking optional)
pic of motherboard /w name
CPU-Z

either of the above is proof enough


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I updated the join requirements early on,
> 
> any receipt for purchase (tracking optional)
> pic of motherboard /w name
> CPU-Z
> 
> either of the above is proof enough


Well considering the issues i'm having in getting this board, i'm not holding my breath i'll ever get it. So i'll join once it's in my hand lol. Specially since someone posted that Newegg didn't get stock today, so no board for me this week.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Well considering the issues i'm having in getting this board, i'm not holding my breath i'll ever get it. So i'll join once it's in my hand lol. Specially since someone posted that Newegg didn't get stock today, so no board for me this week.


----------



## szeged

Did newegg not get stock in today like they were expecting? the eta on the page for the board is gone and its still on auto notify


----------



## degenn

I'll have a 2nd, spare Black Edition by the end of the day I think, guys. If anyone in here wants it let me know and we'll work something out with quick shipping. If not I'll probably be returning it to NewEgg later this week.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Did newegg not get stock in today like they were expecting? the eta on the page for the board is gone and its still on auto notify


I saw it posted somewhere on here that Newegg did not get any stock today. I personally have not been told this by Newegg though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> I'll have a 2nd, spare Black Edition by the end of the day I think, guys. If anyone in here wants it let me know and we'll work something out with quick shipping. If not I'll probably be returning it to NewEgg later this week.


This is tempting, but I think i'm going to give Newegg a few days on this. The NCIX debacle really has me worn out and pretty meh about computers right now. So i'm just gonna chill for a bit. Trying to take the approach that it will get here when it gets here.


----------



## skupples

btw, if anyone cares... Amazon is running a bioshock promo, #1 #2 & #3 for 14.99$


----------



## szeged

beat all the bioshocks on ps3







i enjoyed them like " hey that was a cool concept for a game" kind of enjoying

my gf however was first in line by like a weeks time waiting on infinite to drop, and it was all she ever talked about for the next 2 weeks -_- good thing my ears have evolved to have a woman filter on them and BLAH BLAH BLAH goes in one ear and comes out " go ahead and buy anything you want for your computer" on the other ear.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> beat all the bioshocks on ps3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i enjoyed them like " hey that was a cool concept for a game" kind of enjoying
> 
> my gf however was first in line by like a weeks time waiting on infinite to drop, and it was all she ever talked about for the next 2 weeks -_- good thing my ears have evolved to have a woman filter on them and BLAH BLAH BLAH goes in one ear and comes out " go ahead and buy anything you want for your computer" on the other ear.


I haven't played any of them. The in one ear out the other thing is actually natural evolution from what I understand.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I haven't played any of them. The in one ear out the other thing is actually natural evolution from what I understand.


Darwin would be proud of us.


----------



## Dayjavu

Correct, Neweggs page does not show an ETA date. Its anyones guess when they might arrive. Very disappointing.


----------



## LunaP

Most likely all preorders were filled w/ none left over, at least knowing new egg anyways, could be wrong. Especially looking @ last time 190 orders 180 in stock lol.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Most likely all preorders were filled w/ none left over, at least knowing new egg anyways, could be wrong. Especially looking @ last time 190 orders 180 in stock lol.


My pre-order wasn't filled today. So if they got any shipment today, it was less than 10 (190-180 from last shipment). So shame on me, should have kept NCIX order and might have gotten it this week. Oh well, still feel was right decision. Now if only they'd refund my money.


----------



## VertKiller

I called the store I ordered from and they still have not received their shipment yet. So I'm still waiting as well.

Maybe we should start a woe is me thread. LOL. I wonder if the staff got first pickings and there were not enough left for pre-order.


----------



## szeged

I dont know why asus would skimp out on supplies of these boards, they had to know how anticipated it was. people were going bonkers for them pretty much day one. then they send out enough to supply about .00000001% of everyone that wants one.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I dont know why asus would skimp out on supplies of these boards, they had to know how anticipated it was. people were going bonkers for them pretty much day one. then they send out enough to supply about .00000001% of everyone that wants one.


We actually discussed that in length in here like a month b4 the original rls date. I definitely put my foot in my mouth and said that i couldn't imagine there being a shortage at launch cuz it's being released by itself. Even for the factories that are putting em together, there's no other mobo releases right now so they should be able to focus most of their attention on the BE.

It's probly just the good ol' Nintendo/AMD business strategy of creating desperate demand by keeping supply low.....


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> We actually discussed that in length in here like a month b4 the original rls date. I definitely put my foot in my mouth and said that i couldn't imagine there being a shortage at launch cuz it's being released by itself. Even for the factories that are putting em together, there's no other mobo releases right now so they should be able to focus most of their attention on the BE.
> 
> It's probly just the good ol' Nintendo/AMD business strategy of creating desperate demand by keeping supply low.....


i just want to grab one so i can continue on benching







my haswell is reaching its limits in 3dmark lol i also want to get this board frozen, got a lot of ln2 supplies ready to go for my first run with it (inc massive fail and spilled ln2 everywhere)


----------



## skupples

I'm going with the hype machine as well. Like diamonds, only valued when horded & slowly leaked out.


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm going with the hype machine as well. Like diamonds, only valued when horded & slowly leaked out.


It's far more likely they started manufacturing them so late that there weren't many stockpiled for shipping. That and the fact that they didn't want to have a ton of overproduction sitting around like the Maximus boards.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm going with the hype machine as well. Like diamonds, only valued when horded & slowly leaked out.


tech products move so fast that I don't think they would do this on purpose. I think it would actually hurt sales. I'm sure people have gone with other boards waiting for this board. if this board would be relevant for 10 years than it would make sense to me but this kind of product needs to sell fast before the rampage iv extreme magenta x99 edition comes out.

they sold so many rive's and people didn't seem so excited for ivy-e. They might not have realized how many people would want this board.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> tech products move so fast that I don't think they would do this on purpose. I think it would actually hurt sales. I'm sure people have gone with other boards waiting for this board. if this board would be relevant for 10 years than it would make sense to me but this kind of product needs to sell fast before the rampage iv extreme magenta x99 edition comes out.
> 
> they sold so many rive's and people didn't seem so excited for ivy-e. They might not have realized how many people would want this board.


Yeah... I'm probably wrong. Seems they under estimated the number of people looking to jump to LGA 2011 with or without ivy-e.


----------



## szeged

all i know is its making it harder and harder to resist the x79 DARK as time goes on, ill give it till the end of the week before i explode.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> tech products move so fast that I don't think they would do this on purpose. I think it would actually hurt sales. I'm sure people have gone with other boards waiting for this board. if this board would be relevant for 10 years than it would make sense to me but this kind of product needs to sell fast before the rampage iv extreme magenta x99 edition comes out.
> 
> they sold so many rive's and people didn't seem so excited for ivy-e. They might not have realized how many people would want this board.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... I'm probably wrong. Seems they under estimated the number of people looking to jump to LGA 2011 with or without ivy-e.
Click to expand...

it's probably a mixture of all our ideas.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> all i know is its making it harder and harder to resist the x79 DARK as time goes on, ill give it till the end of the week before i explode.


please don't go to the dark side. I love evga so much but I really didn't like the dark especially after being used to asus boards. it was so buggy. there was this one bug where everytime I would restart it from windows it would get stuck at an error code and I would have to restart it. I tried everything to fix it with no luck. The amount we overclockers restart our systems this was a big problem. Also it would add like .07v vcore on top of my manual voltage setting. When using voltage as high as 1.45v that's a lot. I could just set it to 1.38v to get 1.45v but these types of things droves me nuts. I'm lucky microcenter finally took it back because I am so much happier with this board.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> it's probably a mixture of all our ideas.
> please don't go to the dark side. I love evga so much but I really didn't like the dark especially after being used to asus boards. it was so buggy. there was this one bug where everytime I would restart it from windows it would get stuck at an error code and I would have to restart it. I tried everything to fix it with no luck. The amount we overclockers restart our systems this was a big problem. Also it would add like .07v vcore on top of my manual voltage setting. When using voltage as high as 1.45v that's a lot. I could just set it to 1.38v to get 1.45v but these types of things droves me nuts. I'm lucky microcenter finally took it back because I am so much happier with this board.


wow those are some unfortunate bugs for sure.

I really hope we see some pop up at newegg tomorrow, its driving me crazy lol, i got the upgrade bug again. 5ghz 4770k cant satisfy me


----------



## strong island 1

ya I had every intention to set mine up tonight but I got home really late from work. I hate opening new stuff while I'm tired. This motherboard is so awesome that I want to be in a good mood and refreshed before I open it. I'm wierd. I have off thursday-sunday so it will be a fun time to play with some hardware.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> wow those are some unfortunate bugs for sure.
> 
> I really hope we see some pop up at newegg tomorrow, its driving me crazy lol, i got the upgrade bug again. 5ghz 4770k cant satisfy me


I'd stay away from EVGA motherboards in general. So many users complain about them. Stick with GPU's and PSU's from them imo.

You could always order from NCIX


----------



## skupples

WooT. Tomorrow starts my 5 day vacation.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> btw, if anyone cares... Amazon is running a bioshock promo, #1 #2 & #3 for 14.99$


Thanks for the headsup. Just had kick the youngun off the computer & send him to bed since it's a school night. He's been playing it non-stop at least 6hrs straight. Don't usually get that kind of interest from him out of a $15 game purchase.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> WooT. Tomorrow starts my 5 day vacation.


ya tommorrow night starts my 4 day vacation. I'm so excited to get into this board and my 4930k.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I still really don't understand the demand for this board to be honest? I just don't see any really compelling reason to dump my RIVE for it anyway...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I still really don't understand the demand for this board to be honest? I just don't see any really compelling reason to dump my RIVE for it anyway...


their isn't really. I would guess most of the people grabbing it, are like me. First time lga2011 users.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Thanks for the headsup. Just had kick the youngun off the computer & send him to bed since it's a school night. He's been playing it non-stop at least 6hrs straight. Don't usually get that kind of interest from him out of a $15 game purchase.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I still really don't understand the demand for this board to be honest? I just don't see any really compelling reason to dump my RIVE for it anyway...


I don't think this board was ever intended to sell to people that have a RIVE already. It's a new product to coincide with ivy-e release. That's probably why there isn't that many, especially if asus was planning production based on the ivy-e sales.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I still really don't understand the demand for this board to be honest? I just don't see any really compelling reason to dump my RIVE for it anyway...


I think most of the demand for it isn't from those who already have a RIVE, but rather more for those who didn't already have an X79 board and are been looking for the best board to use with the new IVY-E CPUs, The fact that Intel released a new set of processors created a demand for new boards optimized for them, and only ASUS attempted to fill that demand.

That, and the fact that it's black is a HUGE selling point too. An all (or predominantly) black mobo allows for anyone to use it in any color themed rig.

I for one never considered buying any of the red & black themed ASUS boards no matter how well they performed. I personally just can't stand red so much so that if I were given the choice between this board for $500 or a brand new RIVE for free, I'd be shelling out $500 every time. But that's just me. Only thing worse I've seen on a mobo yet than the red is the gawdawful gold ASUS has been switching to. OMG.

I couldn't count how many times the only thing that kept me from purchasing an otherwise perfect mobo was the colors. I wish Asus & MSI & Gigabyte etc would take a lesson from Corsair's fans and sell their mobos as essentially all black but with removable/replaceable accents/heatsinks/leds etc in assorted colors so everyone could match the board to their liking.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya tommorrow night starts my 4 day vacation. I'm so excited to get into this board and my 4930k.


I feel like i'm missing something, but I should have enough stuff to occupy 3 days of building. I won't know what i'm missing until i'm in there type of thing. I spent 500$ on fittings, so I should be good on that end.







Any left over fittings will be sold to my brother @ cost, for his first custom loop. So, win win!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> WooT. Tomorrow starts my 5 day vacation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya tommorrow night starts my 4 day vacation. I'm so excited to get into this board and my 4930k.


lucky I still have 2 more days of work







just got off a late night call due to an outage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I still really don't understand the demand for this board to be honest? I just don't see any really compelling reason to dump my RIVE for it anyway...


For people that skipped 2011 altogether or are on 1366 like me or below








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> their isn't really. I would guess most of the people grabbing it, are like me. First time lga2011 users.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I don't think this board was ever intended to sell to people that have a RIVE already. It's a new product to coincide with ivy-e release. That's probably why there isn't that many, especially if asus was planning production based on the ivy-e sales.


And for the above reasons as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I feel like i'm missing something, but I should have enough stuff to occupy 3 days of building. I won't know what i'm missing until i'm in there type of thing. I spent 500$ on fittings, so I should be good on that end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any left over fittings will be sold to my brother @ cost, for his first custom loop. So, win win!


I officially order my CL tomorrow, then I start on my RAD's and WC equipment while awaiting it, been busy w/ the Korean monitors, finally got my X star today but turned out they send me the wrong one, I ordered glossy got matte. Granted the thing looks gorgeous there's something about matte that screams brightness vs gloss, dunno what. Either way it makes my HP's feel dim. Gonna order from an Ebay seller this time and hope for the best, Xstar's are out of gloss atm so I'll grab a QNIX since they're the same anyways.

These things really do liev up to their name though, popped it right to 120hz no issues, tearing, or artifacts or color issues either.








My coworker offered to buy it off me after seeing it today lol, so that'll save me the return hassle.


----------



## VertKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> their isn't really. I would guess most of the people grabbing it, are like me. First time lga2011 users.


Raises hand.

My work station has just got to old for the new software updates I need. It's time to retire it to my render farm. That will give me four matching units for the farm.

This will be my first Intel built. Figure if I get the better hardware now it should last me 4 years or so. So I don't mind spending the cash on this. Plus I want to have something with both power and bling.


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I still really don't understand the demand for this board to be honest? I just don't see any really compelling reason to dump my RIVE for it anyway...


There are many of us coming from different circumstances. I for one came from a janky MSI X58 motherboard that I've been living with for far too many years. Having run this board for the last few days, I am very pleased to finally upgrade.


----------



## _REAPER_

I have been on edge here in AFG I am ready to go on RR bad... 20 days 13 hours 33 min 57 Sec until I leave this place. The only good thing is that the site I am at has A10s in overwatch until I get out of here.

We need to have someone post bios settings for this mobo.....


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I have been on edge here in AFG I am ready to go on RR bad... 20 days 13 hours 33 min 57 Sec until I leave this place. The only good thing is that the site I am at has A10s in overwatch until I get out of here.
> 
> We need to have someone post bios settings for this mobo.....


i hope the time goes by quick for you.


----------



## Slinky PC

Why You guys don't preorder RIVBE for only $470? I did it a month ago but still waiting for, probably will come this week.
http://www.compsource.com/ttechnote.asp?part_no=RAMPAGEIVBLACKED&vid=Asus-46


----------



## mikep577

Update from the European continent, just heard back from the distributor that RIVEB will are expected second week of December








Will call Asus NL today to confirm.


----------



## Raghar

Current situation in EU and Russia:


----------



## xarot

I already have RIVE and RIVF but I am getting the BE as well. I had Rampage III Extreme and I still have the Rampage III Black Edition, the BE was slightly better overclocker and to be honest the best board I've ever owned.

I've been waiting for a BE to be released before it was even announced.









Oh yeah it would be nice to get the BE in EU before I have to drop all my earnings into Christmas presents for my family.


----------



## jamiee

Yeah I've owned the *RIIIE* (now the motherboard in our mail server at work - a PC I built for them), *2x RIVE's* (one of which is to become part of my parents new PC - aka. my current one), and in a few hours the *RIVBE* (which will be a 99.8% new build for myself)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I have been on edge here in AFG I am ready to go on RR bad... 20 days 13 hours 33 min 57 Sec until I leave this place. The only good thing is that the site I am at has A10s in overwatch until I get out of here.
> 
> We need to have someone post bios settings for this mobo.....


BRRRRRRR BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Raghar

I just did Skupples today and called a HW shop. They said: "our suppliers don't even list this board". I guess it would take quite long to get in in EU countries and Russia.


----------



## jamiee

Got mine about an hour ago.
O-Happy Day!!!!!


----------



## DBaer

I am one of those that was waiting to do a new build. I am still running my Rampage II and an i7 920. The Haswell just did not excite me as I wanted six cores and have no use for imbedded graphics so I was going to build a 3900 series rig this Summer until I got news of the 4900 series, so I waited, then just as I was about to order all parts I got news of the R4BE, so I waited again. Now all I need is my memory which should be in today. The rest of the rig is about done. I am one of those that bought the R4BE because I was going to 2011 and as the R4BE is the top of the line right now that is what I bought. If I had already bought a RIVE I would not have upgraded.
As far as X-79 is concerned, last year at CES I was talking to a few of the Intel guys regarding their new releases and what was coming. I asked a direct question "OK Guys, no hype... if you were building very high end rigs in the next few months what would you use? They looked at each other and said almost in unison X-79"


----------



## Dayjavu

Newegg just shipped mine about an hour ago.


----------



## saer

Mine is "On Vehicle for Delivery Today"























Thank god, this NCIX-US fiasco is finally coming to an end


----------



## skupples

this thread should really merge with the owners club oh yeah my boArd is sitting at my front door I can see it with my security camera


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> this thread should really merge with the owners club oh yeah my boArd is sitting at my front door I can see it with my security camera


Better go get that thing right now!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Better go get that thing right now!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


my computer illiterate 65 year old neighbor has already grabbed it for me


----------



## saer

Finally.. *Never again, NCIX.. Never again..*

(ignore the date, just got home from work and too tired to make a new tag







)


----------



## szeged

still waiting for somewhere in the world to get more stock







new build is only missing this board


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> oh yeah my boArd is sitting at my front door I can see it with my security camera


skupples and his R4BE... Still a better love story, than Twilight


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> skupples and his R4BE... Still a better love story, than Twilight


This is sig worthy


----------



## WunderWuffle

What type of RAM would suit this motherboard? I was thinking of some Dominator Platinums, Grey Vengeance Pros, or some Kingston HyperX Beast. Please quote me so I get a notification!


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WunderWuffle*
> 
> What type of RAM would suit this motherboard? I was thinking of some Dominator Platinums, Grey Vengeance Pros, or some Kingston HyperX Beast. Please quote me so I get a notification!


There are many opinions depending on price sensitivity.
I went with Dom Plats, after spending this much on a Mobo and a pair of 780Ti's and an IB-e processor and a top end PSU Etc. what is a few hundred $$ more of less.







I have had good results with Corsair and good service in the past, and besides, the Platinum/silver color looks good on this board.


----------



## iPEN

Any news from EU?


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WunderWuffle*
> 
> What type of RAM would suit this motherboard? I was thinking of some Dominator Platinums, Grey Vengeance Pros, or some Kingston HyperX Beast. Please quote me so I get a notification!


You could get those fancy shmancy Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer ones


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> Any news from EU?


As I posted:


This is current situation with RIV BE in EU. None whatever, and no supplies in sight. Currently, it's a barren wasteland.


----------



## skupples




----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WunderWuffle*
> 
> What type of RAM would suit this motherboard? I was thinking of some Dominator Platinums, Grey Vengeance Pros, or some Kingston HyperX Beast. Please quote me so I get a notification!


You could check out the Qualified Vendor List in the manual (section 1.2.5).

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/RAMPAGE_IV_BLACK_EDITION/J8670_Rampage_IV_Black_Edition.pdf

I'm personally going with 64GB of 2400 G.Skill Ripjaws Z series.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231523


----------



## USFORCES

I've been thinking about upgrading to this but the Asus extreme III & 980x is still hanging in there, pretty sure the only noticeable difference would be in 3dmark scores.. I'm going to have to pass on this board for now.


----------



## SnowSoft

I'm considering this board or the Asus Deluxe variant. For all those owners out their, can you justify the extra $150 more (~$350 for the Deluxe, compared to ~$500+ for the Black Edition)??? Curious because this may end up being the board I choose to pair with my i7 4930k....


----------



## WunderWuffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> There are many opinions depending on price sensitivity.
> I went with Dom Plats, after spending this much on a Mobo and a pair of 780Ti's and an IB-e processor and a top end PSU Etc. what is a few hundred $$ more of less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had good results with Corsair and good service in the past, and besides, the Platinum/silver color looks good on this board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> You could get those fancy shmancy Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer ones


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> You could check out the Qualified Vendor List in the manual (section 1.2.5).
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/RAMPAGE_IV_BLACK_EDITION/J8670_Rampage_IV_Black_Edition.pdf
> 
> I'm personally going with 64GB of 2400 G.Skill Ripjaws Z series.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231523


Im probably going to be going with 32GB of Dominator Platinum 2133 CAS 9


----------



## mikep577

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> As I posted:
> 
> 
> This is current situation with RIV BE in EU. None whatever, and no supplies in sight. Currently, it's a barren wasteland.


Just called with Asus Netherlands today and they expect the first wave in the second week of December. They currently have two review examples available..
He also told me the RIVBE is a true limited product, only a limited 100 pieces are reserved for the Netherlands :S


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikep577*
> 
> Just called with Asus Netherlands today and they expect the first wave in the second week of December. They currently have two review examples available..
> He also told me the RIVBE is a true limited product, only a limited 100 pieces are reserved for the Netherlands :S


The shortage has hit the US pretty hard as well, newegg & NCIX have pretty long lists of people still waiting on a board.

as hipsters like to say "first world problems"


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I've been thinking about upgrading to this but the Asus extreme III & 980x is still hanging in there, pretty sure the only noticeable difference would be in 3dmark scores.. I'm going to have to pass on this board for now.


It'll be a bit more than that







I'll be running tests once I upgrade from my current 980x to challenge the difference. I just wanna get away from Tri-channel and high power consumption for the most part AND get 3.0


----------



## szeged

still not in stock anywhere, meanwhile people are selling 5+ of them on ebay for $1000 or more lol, heres to hoping their house burns down.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> still not in stock anywhere, meanwhile people are selling 5+ of them on ebay for $1000 or more lol, heres to hoping their house burns down.


*Traded their 2nd board for a TH10*


----------



## szeged

omw to phoenix with a torch.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnowSoft*
> 
> I'm considering this board or the Asus Deluxe variant. For all those owners out their, can you justify the extra $150 more (~$350 for the Deluxe, compared to ~$500+ for the Black Edition)??? Curious because this may end up being the board I choose to pair with my i7 4930k....


I know $150 is a lot of money but I feel like you already spent so much by going with x79 that it's worth the extra $150 for this board. To be honest I have no clue if this board is even better than the deluxe but asus's rog versions are always there best boards and they had a big team of people working on just this board for a long time. it's so beautiful. Plus the deluxe is gold so you will have to do a gold themed build or it will really stand out. You also do get the free game which is worth something and the OC panel.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> omw to phoenix with a torch.


----------



## Slinky PC

I suggest you 2400MHz Cl.9 ~ CORSAIR DOMINATOR Platinum CMD16GX3M4A2400C9


----------



## szeged

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231639&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=

and save tons of money by not having corsair stickers all over it.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The shortage has hit the US pretty hard as well, newegg & NCIX have pretty long lists of people still waiting on a board.
> 
> as hipsters like to say "first world problems"


Yup, I screwed myself big time by cancelling from NCIX. Still blame them for making me cancel from being such jerks, but whatever. On the positive side, at least whomever got my board from NCIX is happy lol.

On another note. I feel your pain on the space on the bottom of the 900D. It looks like a lot of room until you put fans/rads in the basement. I've already gone from push/pull on my 480 to just push (will probably change to pull though). Just to leave enough room for pumps.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Yup, I screwed myself big time by cancelling from NCIX. Still blame them for making me cancel from being such jerks, but whatever. On the positive side, at least whomever got my board from NCIX is happy lol.
> 
> On another note. I feel your pain on the space on the bottom of the 900D. It looks like a lot of room until you put fans/rads in the basement. I've already gone from push/pull on my 480 to just push (will probably change to pull though). Just to leave enough room for pumps.


I'm using MCP35x2+ Maelstrom bay res pump combo, so luckily all I have to fit in the bottom is ish tons of wiring, two PSU's & the rad. Though, i'm still going to try & mount my spare 360 in the front. I may just have to use some stand offs, and only have push fans on it. Tubing those two rads together will be the biggest pain in the arse.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm using MCP35x2+ Maelstrom bay res pump combo, so luckily all I have to fit in the bottom is ish tons of wiring, two PSU's & the rad. Though, i'm still going to try & mount my spare 360 in the front. I may just have to use some stand offs, and only have push fans on it. Tubing those two rads together will be the biggest pain in the arse.


How are you going to handle all the fan wiring down there? I've been wrestling with what to do, having 6 fans down there. I'm worried they'll end up pressed on the rad and then melt from heat or something.

I ended up turning the fans upside down so the wires come out the bottom, then I guess just tape them to bottom of case? I don't know.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> How are you going to handle all the fan wiring down there? I've been wrestling with what to do, having 6 fans down there. I'm worried they'll end up pressed on the rad and then melt from heat or something.
> 
> I ended up turning the fans upside down so the wires come out the bottom, then I guess just tape them to bottom of case? I don't know.


ziptie them all together and route them to a splitter pcb or 6 way 3 pin to 1 4 pin from phobya


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ziptie them all together and route them to a splitter pcb or 6 way 3 pin to 1 4 pin from phobya


Ok, cool, that's what i was looking for. Gonna need some cable extensions I think though. But yeah, I bought something like that but it was a PWM version and I ended up getting different fans. I think my biggest issue is getting the cables past the rad without touching and then to the splitter. Although if I change to pull that'll make it easier. Hmmm (thinking out loud).


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Ok, cool, that's what i was looking for. Gonna need some cable extensions I think though. But yeah, I bought something like that but it was a PWM version and I ended up getting different fans. I think my biggest issue is getting the cables past the rad without touching and then to the splitter. Although if I change to pull that'll make it easier. Hmmm (thinking out loud).


might not need extensions, i use these in one of my builds -

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_82&products_id=29694

the cable is actually insanely long and i have extra cable on it tied up so its not loose, its already sleeved for you too







but you might want to get a lighter out and tighten up the heatshrink, its terrible done and loose lol.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> might not need extensions, i use these in one of my builds -
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_82&products_id=29694
> 
> the cable is actually insanely long and i have extra cable on it tied up so its not loose, its already sleeved for you too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you might want to get a lighter out and tighten up the heatshrink, its terrible done and loose lol.


Cool I'll look into that. I think i'm actually going to switch to pull, that would make everything much easier anyway. That'll bring the fan into the case and I wont have to worry about cables crossing over or under the rad. I'll do that tonight and see how the cable lengths look. But with that I should be able to put that splitter in and call it a day. Thanks!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> Cool I'll look into that. I think i'm actually going to switch to pull, that would make everything much easier anyway. That'll bring the fan into the case and I wont have to worry about cables crossing over or under the rad. I'll do that tonight and see how the cable lengths look. But with that I should be able to put that splitter in and call it a day. Thanks!


hope it all works out


----------



## VertKiller

I'm still waiting for mine. I called the store and they can't say when. Just know that they did get to their warehouse. I'm thinking that they load a full transport to save costs. That would delay getting them in. Then there is the unloading and with my luck . The boards were first on. Means last off. I noticed the guy I was talking to seemed a little flustered as if I was not the only one calling.

Not going to let it bother me. I still have not decided on the 4930k or 4960x . I will wait for xmas /boxing sales for a deal. Last year Newegg had the 3970x around $850. If something simular happens with the 4960x, I buy it. Otherwise Its the 4930k. This also gives me time to watch what ram is doing what. I was thinking the trident x 2400 32Gb kit. but we will see.

The good news is I have finally decided on my case. Which I will show everyone when I get my board and show both at the same time.

I must say have enjoyed reading both of these threads about this board. I Keep learning little things that will help in the long run.


----------



## Slinky PC

By saving money you will never get the top results. Why buying RIVBE and put cheap staff on it... just because is black?
BTW, G-Skill 2400MHz Cl.9 price is fantastic, cost like 40% of Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD16GX3M4A2400C9


----------



## CerN

Bah... seems like it got pushed back to december 18th here in Norway. Just great...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> By saving money you will never get the top results. Why buying RIVBE and put cheap staff on it... just because is black?
> BTW, G-Skill 2400MHz Cl.9 price is fantastic, cost like 40% of Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD16GX3M4A2400C9


yeah lol, i cringe when i see people buying top end mobos then putting a 660ti onto it :x


----------



## CerN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah lol, i cringe when i see people buying top end mobos then putting a 660ti onto it :x


Depends on what he uses it for. Maybe he isn't really gaming on it, but need the CPU performance? I will be putting my SLI 580's in my RIVBE, since I'm waiting for the 800 series cards.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerN*
> 
> Depends on what he uses it for. Maybe he isn't really gaming on it, but need the CPU performance? I will be putting my SLI 580's in my RIVBE, since I'm waiting for the 800 series cards.


sorry i meant like a 3820 and a 660ti into it







yeah i can understand if you do like huge cpu performance tasks that require 12 threads and almost no graphical power. But when i see a quad core and a $120 gpu on a $500 board im like....wut...


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The shortage has hit the US pretty hard as well, newegg & NCIX have pretty long lists of people still waiting on a board.
> 
> as hipsters like to say "first world problems"


These are not first world problems. As Rotchild said: "I'm not that rich to buy cheap things."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerN*
> 
> Bah... seems like it got pushed back to december 18th here in Norway. Just great...


See. What did I said? 18 + 2 days for UPC, there are nearly xmass. That's Wednesday. And they would be overworked. Thus it can be delayed until Monday, and does even UPC sending stuff in Mondays 23.12.?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah lol, i cringe when i see people buying top end mobos then putting a 660ti onto it :x


I have GTX 660. Do you know what would go into the RIV BE?


----------



## szeged

i dont mind if you do it







i'll just look the other way and pretend its a 290x/780ti instead of a 660







lol


----------



## CerN

Well, I do agree if you put both a cheap CPU AND a cheap GPU. That is kinda weird.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> These are not first world problems. As Rotchild said: "I'm not that rich to buy cheap things."
> See. What did I said? 18 + 2 days for UPC, there are nearly xmass. That's Wednesday. And they would be overworked. Thus it can be delayed until Monday, and does even UPC sending stuff in Mondays 23.12.?
> I have GTX 660. Do you know what would go into the RIV BE?


Yeah, probably wont see it untill early January over here it seems...


----------



## VertKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> By saving money you will never get the top results. Why buying RIVBE and put cheap staff on it... just because is black?


Not sure how saving a few buck stops getting top results. Most of the posted CPU's seem to be the 4930k. Does that mean they are wasting their time and money too on this board?

I don't understand what the color has to do with anything either. Except it looks better than the red. This is my first 2011 board. I wanted the best updated 2011 board for the latest cpu's. I got this. Was that wrong? I don't think it was.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> How are you going to handle all the fan wiring down there? I've been wrestling with what to do, having 6 fans down there. I'm worried they'll end up pressed on the rad and then melt from heat or something.
> 
> I ended up turning the fans upside down so the wires come out the bottom, then I guess just tape them to bottom of case? I don't know.


Well, so far I have picked up a bunch of 4 way y splitters, so all 8 cords will turn into two cords, then i'll route them to one of these... Then straight to the Aquearo 6. The only thing i'm not sure of is how many fans they can power @ full speed before crapping out. Would like to power my whole case with one if possible, but thats like 24 fans.



I probably need to find one that can take molex power, BUT STILL take a signal from the controller.


----------



## VertKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sorry i meant like a 3820 and a 660ti into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i can understand if you do like huge cpu performance tasks that require 12 threads and almost no graphical power. But when i see a quad core and a $120 gpu on a $500 board im like....wut...


I didn't see anyone say they were doing that. Though the only card I have right now is a 770 and I will add one more with it.

I don't game as much as I model, rig and animate. Not seeing a downside for me.


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Well, so far I have picked up a bunch of 4 way y splitters, so all 8 cords will turn into two cords, then i'll route them to one of these... Then straight to the Aquearo 6.


Oh that's right, i forgot you were going into the Aquaero 6. So you'll end up with a bit of a different cable route than me. I think I got it worked out here though. Have to wait till tomorrow to see. Roommate has a bunch of his stuff in my build area. So he can be productive tonight, I'll wait.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231639&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
> 
> and save tons of money by not having corsair stickers all over it.


The exact kit I've had in my shopping cart for two weeks. Just can't seem to pull the trigger as unexpected crap keeps happening and sucking up all my $$$.


----------



## SReDQ

I am curious about one of its features, 4-Way Optimization. I read that performs Auto Tuning, which automatically overclocks the CPU to within ~95% of its potential, a process that typically could take up to 2 days to manually overclock.

Example of 4-Way Optimization:
1-Click Overclock to 4.8Ghz - 4-Way Optimization: http://youtu.be/BoaAT5TkXc4?t=12m6s

It would be useful for hardcore gamers, who have no time to tune manually. They want that program to achieve 95% of the way with minimal effort.

I heard that ROG version only have generic 4.2, 4.4 and 4.6ghz stages, there is no dynamic options (that video or screenshot below the autotuning is shown with a few different options, Ratio Only, BCLK First etc and it runs a cycle on the TPU section to find a stable clock.). Can you please confirm if RIVBE's 4-Way have dynamic options or just generic 4.2, 4.4, and 4.6ghz stages?










We like to know more abilities of Rampage IV Black Edition!


----------



## Slinky PC

At first welcome to x79 platform, you will have a lot of fun an crashes







Hopefully the 4930K will be good as the 3930K and give you a good results. I personal option for 4960X for my feature RIVBE. Regarding colors, right now I have RIVE and believe me... nothing is read on the motherboard if you add same hardwares


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> How are you going to handle all the fan wiring down there? I've been wrestling with what to do, having 6 fans down there. I'm worried they'll end up pressed on the rad and then melt from heat or something.
> 
> I ended up turning the fans upside down so the wires come out the bottom, then I guess just tape them to bottom of case? I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, so far I have picked up a bunch of 4 way y splitters, so all 8 cords will turn into two cords, then i'll route them to one of these... Then straight to the Aquearo 6. The only thing i'm not sure of is how many fans they can power @ full speed before crapping out. Would like to power my whole case with one if possible, but thats like 24 fans.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I probably need to find one that can take molex power, BUT STILL take a signal from the controller*.
Click to expand...

That doesn't make any sense . . . .

It's a 3 pin distribution block, it's the power that IS the signal.

You'd need to have 4 pin PWM fans to have power from the PSU and control signal from the AQ6.

Darlene


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Well, so far I have picked up a bunch of 4 way y splitters, so all 8 cords will turn into two cords, then i'll route them to one of these... Then straight to the Aquearo 6. The only thing i'm not sure of is how many fans they can power @ full speed before crapping out. Would like to power my whole case with one if possible, but thats like 24 fans.
> 
> I probably need to find one that can take molex power, BUT STILL take a signal from the controller.


1 fan 5W. 25 fans 125W. I guess 8-pin GFX card connector would be fine. But lets pretend it's only 3 W per fan. That's still 75 W, which is one 6-pin connector.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> That doesn't make any sense . . . .
> 
> It's a 3 pin distribution block, it's the power that IS the signal.
> 
> You'd need to have 4 pin PWM fans to have power from the PSU and control signal from the AQ6.
> 
> Darlene


do you happen to know the max power draw from a 3pin fan cable?


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> do you happen to know the max power draw from a 3pin fan cable?


I do. But do you ask about from CABLE, or from fan header?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I do. But do you ask about from CABLE, or from fan header?


Wondering how many typhoons could possibly be ran @ peak power from one of the 3 pin fan header only mod my toy' PCB's.


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SReDQ*
> 
> I am curious about one of its features, 4-Way Optimization. I read that performs Auto Tuning, which automatically overclocks the CPU to within ~95% of its potential, a process that typically could take up to 2 days to manually overclock.
> 
> Example of 4-Way Optimization:
> 1-Click Overclock to 4.8Ghz - 4-Way Optimization: http://youtu.be/BoaAT5TkXc4?t=12m6s
> 
> It would be useful for hardcore gamers, who have no time to tune manually. They want that program to achieve 95% of the way with minimal effort.
> 
> I heard that ROG version only have generic 4.2, 4.4 and 4.6ghz stages, there is no dynamic options (that video or screenshot below the autotuning is shown with a few different options, Ratio Only, BCLK First etc and it runs a cycle on the TPU section to find a stable clock.). Can you please confirm if RIVBE's 4-Way have dynamic options or just generic 4.2, 4.4, and 4.6ghz stages?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We like to know more abilities of Rampage IV Black Edition!


At first I was interested in checking this out to see how far software overclocking has come. However, I don't have an optical drive, and the downloads ASUS has on its support site won't install. It seems a lot of people have had this problem because ASUS can't properly convert something packaged on a CD as an standalone downloadable executable.

Having said that, it took less than an hour to find my stable BIOS overclock, and that included installing software in between.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Wondering how many typhoons could possibly be ran @ peak power from one of the 3 pin fan header only mod my toy' PCB's.


Well that's simple, it's 2 A. However it's 2 A for only few seconds after that the header is kissing daisies. Manufacturer says NEVER exceed 1 A.

I personally even don't bother to connect CPU fan header, though some MBs needs connecting fan header for first boot when user would be able to disable it in BIOS.
Its occasionally a problem in water cooled PCs, and in PCs when fans are always running at full power, and the whole PC stays under 12-16 dBA.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Well that's simple, it's 2 A. However it's 2 A for only few seconds after that the header is kissing daisies. Manufacturer says NEVER exceed 1 A.
> 
> I personally even don't bother to connect CPU fan header, though some MBs needs connecting fan header for first boot when user would be able to disable it in BIOS.
> Its occasionally a problem in water cooled PCs, and in PCs when fans are always running at full power, and the whole PC stays under 12-16 dBA.


This is routing to an Aquearo 6 controller. I'll only have one fan on the mobo, & that will be to the CPU header so that it doesn't yell @ me.


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This is routing to an Aquearo 6 controller. I'll only have one fan on the mobo, & that will be to the CPU header so that it doesn't yell @ me.


The fan sensors can be disabled in the BIOS. I don't have any fans connected the motherboard as all twelve are run through a fan controller.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This is routing to an Aquearo 6 controller. I'll only have one fan on the mobo, & that will be to the CPU header so that it doesn't yell @ me.


Aquearo has: 30 Watt of power per channel. Thus your 6 fans on one channel need to consume less than 5 W each. However I'm bit careful with these numbers, manufacturers often exacerbate theirs claims.

BTW it has " Acoustical alarm", I heard people voided theirs warranties, because it drove them nuts and they removed it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Aquearo has: 30 Watt of power per channel. Thus your 6 fans on one channel need to consume less than 5 W each. However I'm bit careful with these numbers, manufacturers often exacerbate theirs claims.
> 
> BTW it has " Acoustical alarm", I heard people voided theirs warranties, because it drove them nuts and they removed it.


manual shows it can be disabled via software, that's silly.


----------



## Raghar

Didn't read manual. I just remembered what people said about similar fan control systems.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnowSoft*
> 
> I'm considering this board or the Asus Deluxe variant. For all those owners out their, can you justify the extra $150 more (~$350 for the Deluxe, compared to ~$500+ for the Black Edition)??? Curious because this may end up being the board I choose to pair with my i7 4930k....


Well, it has one LAN port less, it lost two heat pipes on RIVE, and one on X79, there is Realtech under that audio cover. They added some non full metal capacitors. It's still not full E-ATX. Two chokes are not even cooled. One slot is very likely to interfere with heatsink.

And worst offender of all.

It's not available yet.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Aquearo has: 30 Watt of power per channel. Thus your 6 fans on one channel need to consume less than 5 W each. However I'm bit careful with these numbers, manufacturers often exacerbate theirs claims [..].


The Aquaero 6 is no joke. There just isn't a better fan controller to be had if you can afford it. You won't likely see any other fan controller companies posting anything like this ...






That said, after seriously considering getting a Aquaero 6, I went with a Lamptron CW611 myself.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> The Aquaero 6 is no joke. There just isn't a better fan controller to be had if you can afford it. You won't likely see any other fan controller companies posting anything like this ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, after seriously considering getting a Aquaero 6, I went with a Lamptron CW611 myself.


I didn't feel like raining on his parade. Especially after the "people void warranty to remove alarm" comment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Well, it has one LAN port less, it lost two heat pipes on RIVE, and one on X79, there is Realtech under that audio cover. They added some non full metal capacitors. It's still not full E-ATX. Two chokes are not even cooled. One slot is very likely to interfere with heatsink.
> 
> And worst offender of all.
> 
> It's not available yet.


I don't think Asus has massive air coolers in mind for this level of product. Spend 500$ on a board, but only 40-50$ on a massive chunk of metal cooler?







The heatpipes on vanilla rive were 50% form>function from what the devs/mods are saying over @ the asus forums. It's also been beat to death that the chokes don't really need the cooling, though it still seems kinda sloppy.


----------



## Redshift 91

I've got an fc-9 and I'm pretty sure it can run more fans than the aquaero. I'm not sure if moar fans = better, but the fc-9 can power 200w worth of fans. I didn't get it for it's power output, my case has only 4 fans, I got it because the throttle switches were really cool and the leds look nice. I'm not knocking the aquaero, it does a lot of really cool stuff, but at the end of the day, I only needed to control my fans enough to set and forget. An aquaero would've been wasted on me.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I do. But do you ask about from CABLE, or from fan header?
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering how many typhoons could possibly be ran @ peak power from one of the 3 pin fan header only mod my toy' PCB's.
Click to expand...

The AP-15's spec 0.083A at 1850rpm, which translates to a shade under 1W per fan, or about half an amp for 6 of them.

This seems really low compared to other fans of similar airflow/sp specs, but that's what they spec it at.

It's probably a fair bit more on startup, but even still, there should be no issues with 6 on a single AQ6 channel or on that header you pictured.

Darlene


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> That said, after seriously considering getting a Aquaero 6, I went with a Lamptron CW611 myself.


That's not bad controller. Thought every time I wondered about fan controller, I looked at theirs prices, then at prices of high end fans, selected fan with proper speed and noise, and used it without fan controller. Now I'm bit 5.25'' position starved, when I'd install Asus OC panel the only fan control I'd be able to use would be NZXT Sentry LXE. Considering current cases have doors and don't use spring action DVD bays anymore, I'd need to use external fan control anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The AP-15's spec 0.083A at 1850rpm, which translates to a shade under 1W per fan, or about half an amp for 6 of them.


That's normal for high end fans. Noctua 140 mm fan has 0.04 A at 800 RPM.

This reminds me how I tried to buy a GT-13 last year. It had zero availability and appeared 3 months after I ordered it. I said screw that, I'm saving for a new PSU. (I wanted it for repairing of my old PSU, because it's great fan for using in horizontal position.)


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The AP-15's spec 0.083A at 1850rpm, which translates to a shade under 1W per fan, or about half an amp for 6 of them.
> 
> This seems really low compared to other fans of similar airflow/sp specs, but that's what they spec it at.
> 
> It's probably a fair bit more on startup, but even still, there should be no issues with 6 on a single AQ6 channel or on that header you pictured.
> 
> Darlene


Looking at the specs on nidec-servo's site, if I'm reading that right, it looks like they list the startup load for the AP-15 (Model D1225C12B5AZ-00) @ 0.36A

http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/pdf/D1225C.pdf

So, that's like 4.5 watts per fan isn't it?
12v x 0.36A = 4.32W
Or am I misremembering how to figure that? (very possible!







)


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> The AP-15's spec 0.083A at 1850rpm, which translates to a shade under 1W per fan, or about half an amp for 6 of them.
> 
> This seems really low compared to other fans of similar airflow/sp specs, but that's what they spec it at.
> 
> It's probably a fair bit more on startup, but even still, there should be no issues with 6 on a single AQ6 channel or on that header you pictured.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the specs on nidec-servo's site, if I'm reading that right, it looks like they list the startup load for the AP-15 (Model D1225C12B5AZ-00) @ 0.36A
> 
> http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/pdf/D1225C.pdf
> 
> So, that's like 4.5 watts per fan isn't it?
> 12v x 0.36A = 4.32W
> Or am I misremembering how to figure that? (very possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Your math is correct.

Startup at 3 to 4 times running current isn't abnormal, it only lasts for a small fraction of a second from a dead stop.

That spec would yield 27W for 6 of them, or a fraction over 2 amps, which still works within the distribution board's capability and the AQ6 limit of 30W (2.5A) with air cooling.

Darlene


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SReDQ*
> 
> I am curious about one of its features, 4-Way Optimization. I read that performs Auto Tuning, which automatically overclocks the CPU to within ~95% of its potential, a process that typically could take up to 2 days to manually overclock.


I think automatic overclocking is for lamers. There is probably nobody remotely competent who even wants that feature.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I think automatic overclocking is for lamers. There is probably nobody remotely competent who even wants that feature.


would have to agree here, this is probably the wrong board for you if you are looking for auto-OC features. That's what the Deluxe is designed for. Good luck getting one of these units any time soon if you haven't been on a pre-order list for the past 3+ weeks.

auto-OC uses way too much voltage, even on high end motherboards


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> would have to agree here, this is probably the wrong board for you if you are looking for auto-OC features. That's what the Deluxe is designed for. Good luck getting one of these units any time soon if you haven't been on a pre-order list for the past 3+ w eeks.


I'm not even sure why you would bother with AI Suite to overclock. There are so many auto settings in the BIOS on the RIVBE it makes overclocking really easy.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> I'm not even sure why you would bother with AI Suite to overclock. There are so many auto settings in the BIOS on the RIVBE it makes overclocking really easy.


I haven't used AI suite since it's first iteration on my first custom built PC.


----------



## Slinky PC

you will be able to play even tetris with that ram.


----------



## Shaolin7

Hi guys, excuse my ignorance first off -- I'm don't possess the level of technical knowledge some of you do -- but I had a question regarding this board, if I may and if you have the patience for it?

I was looking at the QVL for RAM and I noticed the RAM I was looking at buying is only listed as supporting 2 DIMM in the DIMM Socket Support column (under DDR3 2400 section, the G.Skill F3-19200CL10Q-32GBZHD(XMP) choice):

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/RAMPAGE_IV_BLACK_EDITION/R4BE_DRAM_QVL.pdf

Could someone please give a brief explanation of what that means, and the implications? Thank you.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> you will be able to play even tetris with that ram.


Ohhh! I didn't see you join... Are you the true slinky PC!?

Those E-bay machine's make me giggle, in a good way!


----------



## Slinky PC

At first I come here for this motherboard, then when I so a sʇndıp kid sharing our private conversation over ǝqɐʎ on those pages I decide to join the club


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> At first I come here for this motherboard, then when I so a sʇndıp kid sharing our private conversation over ǝqɐʎ on those pages I decide to join the club


Well welcome aboard good sir! Proud to see such beautiful work coming out of my home state.


----------



## Slinky PC

Everything is big in Florida, Thank you for your Welcome and also I need to thanks to 'szeged' for his invitation. You guys add greatly to the quality of those pages.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> Everything is big in Florida, Thank you for your Welcome and also I need to thanks to 'szeged' for his invitation. You guys add greatly to the quality of those pages.


doing what we can from our stilted swamp shacks.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> Everything is big in Florida, Thank you for your Welcome and also I need to thanks to 'szeged' for his invitation. You guys add greatly to the quality of those pages.


welcome to OCN fellow floridian and PC enthusiast


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> doing what we can from our stilted swamp shacks.


Are you on the west or east side of FL? LOL or was that an everglades joke


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> would have to agree here, this is probably the wrong board for you if you are looking for auto-OC features. That's what the Deluxe is designed for. Good luck getting one of these units any time soon if you haven't been on a pre-order list for the past 3+ weeks.
> 
> auto-OC uses way too much voltage, even on high end motherboards


Hopefully they will be in stock buy the middle of February so I can get mine at taxtime! What you think?


----------



## gdubc

I just got off the phone with Newegg. The rep checked on the BE for me and said there is a big order coming in but it didn't show the exact arrival date. She told me they have been running late but hopefully next week they would be here. There are 500 boards on the order. Better get your 'auto notifys' in if you haven't!


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I just got off the phone with Newegg. The rep checked on the BE for me and said there is a big order coming in but it didn't show the exact arrival date. She told me they have been running late but hopefully next week they would be here. There are 500 boards on the order. Better get your 'auto notifys' in if you haven't!


Hmmm, so there is someone working at Newegg? Placed my order for a new 4930K more than 24hrs ago and it's still stuck in "Packaging" made me think that they are probably all off for the holiday and I probably won't see my package begin its '3 day shipping' until Monday, 4 days after I ordered it. It's bad enough '3 Day shipping' always takes 5-6 business days to get to me in any case, but I'm not used to Newegg just sitting on my order for that long, even if it is during a 'pre-black friday' pronotion.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I just got off the phone with Newegg. The rep checked on the BE for me and said there is a big order coming in but it didn't show the exact arrival date. She told me they have been running late but hopefully next week they would be here. There are 500 boards on the order. Better get your 'auto notifys' in if you haven't!


mother of god...

hopefully its earlier in the week instead of like friday or saturday. still 500 boards doesnt seem like enough.


----------



## gdubc

Yeah. Actually I had insomnia going on last night and ordered my kid a headset at like 4am. Woke up and tried to cancel to get a better set and they were already packaging and charged so I couldn't cancel online. Guess it just depends on what you are getting!

Off topic...I got a skullcandy plyr 1 7.1 dolby headset for the kid. $150 with a $30 giftcard included and free shipping. Quite a steal on a budget 7.1 headset that's actually made by Astro and carries a lifetime warranty.


----------



## szeged

how fast do you guys t hink 500 boards are gonna go? im guessing 2-3 minutes lol.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Yeah. Actually I had insomnia going on last night and ordered my kid a headset at like 4am. Woke up and tried to cancel to get a better set and they were already packaging and charged so I couldn't cancel online. Guess it just depends on what you are getting!
> 
> Off topic...I got a skullcandy plyr 1 7.1 dolby headset for the kid. $150 with a $30 giftcard included and free shipping. Quite a steal on a budget 7.1 headset that's actually made by Astro and carries a lifetime warranty.


Yeah I placed my order and instantly got an order confirmation email, then _exactly_ 5 min later got a 'payment charged' email and my shipping status changed to 'Packaging' and then here I am ~28 hrs later and it's still 'Packaging'.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Yeah I placed my order and instantly got an order confirmation email, then _exactly_ 5 min later got a 'payment charged' email and my shipping status changed to 'Packaging' and then here I am ~28 hrs later and it's still 'Packaging'.


That's xmass period. Packaging can take even 40 hours.


----------



## VertKiller

When I picked up my board last night. I was one of the few lucky ones that even got it. They couldn't fill all the pre-orders they had. Some would have to wait another week or two for the next shipment.

I was first leaning towards the deluxe model but didn't care much for the color . Then read a lot of problem reviews. The one that really made me think was the one where asus told the guy that he should have bought a rampage instead if he was doing any overclocking. Yet the ease of overclocking was bragged about in the asus/newegg video.









Then I was doing some surfing and found about this new board. The more I read the more my finger twitch. Till I finally pulled the trigger on the pre-order. Now that I have this baby in my hands I have no regrets. I also can't believe the weight of this thing.

500 boards? I'm thinking may not last long. Does not newegg still have orders to fill first before they can sell the rest? Did anyone think this board was going to be in this much demand? Is it because it may be the last of the x79?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Are you on the west or east side of FL? LOL or was that an everglades joke


it's an everglades/global warming joke. Miami is reported to be under water within 5 years, every 5 years, for the past 25 years.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> it's an everglades/global warming joke. Miami is reported to be under water within 5 years, every 5 years, for the past 25 years.


i lived on miami beach for 8 years, i can confirm that miami was indeed underwater during hurricane andrew


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> mother of god...
> 
> hopefully its earlier in the week instead of like friday or saturday. still 500 boards doesnt seem like enough.


Well, they can only sell what they receive. It's obvious that ASUS did not manufacture enough of these boards for launch. The situation is made that much worse when the launch of pushed back.


----------



## tmcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Hmmm, so there is someone working at Newegg? Placed my order for a new 4930K more than 24hrs ago and it's still stuck in "Packaging" made me think that they are probably all off for the holiday and I probably won't see my package begin its '3 day shipping' until Monday, 4 days after I ordered it. It's bad enough '3 Day shipping' always takes 5-6 business days to get to me in any case, but I'm not used to Newegg just sitting on my order for that long, even if it is during a 'pre-black friday' pronotion.


Newegg has been slipping a great deal

I always cross shop between Amazon and Newegg now.. if Amazon has and its prime eligible, forget Newegg. They have a better return policy, faster shipping and free 2 day (or $3.99 overnight). Vs $8 ground from newegg and 3 days to prep. NOTY.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> Well, they can only sell what they receive. It's obvious that ASUS did not manufacture enough of these boards for launch. The situation is made that much worse when the launch of pushed back.


yeah i know, i just wish there were more so i didnt have to watch newegg like a hawk hoping i can refresh the page as soon as they get them in stock so i can actually get one, im guessing the order of 500 boards wont last more than a couple minutes, so if you arent refreshing the page then, youre gonna be SOL for the next week or so.


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah i know, i just wish there were more so i didnt have to watch newegg like a hawk hoping i can refresh the page as soon as they get them in stock so i can actually get one, im guessing the order of 500 boards wont last more than a couple minutes, so if you arent refreshing the page then, youre gonna be SOL for the next week or so.


Let's hope that Newegg actually gets 500 boards. This happens in retail all of the time. Just because you put in an order for a shipment of 500 widgets, doesn't mean you'll get all 500... or you won't get all 500 right away. You might get that total over the course of 2 or 3 shipments, perhaps worse!


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VertKiller*
> 
> [...] 500 boards? I'm thinking may not last long. Does not newegg still have orders to fill first before they can sell the rest? Did anyone think this board was going to be in this much demand? Is it because it may be the last of the x79?


I'm really surprised Asus is the only manufacturer to come out with new boards optimized for the Ivy-E launch.

Sure, there weren't a lot of changes that a BIOS update for an older 2011 board didn't address, so I don't think the folks at Gigabyte & MSI & Asrock, really thought there was going to be much demand for a newer 2011 board that the boards they already had wouldn't meet. But all you have to do is read any of the customer reviews on sites like Newegg or Amazon for any of those pre-Ivy-e boards and people were - still are - going crazy complaining about how the board wouldn't recognize their new Ivy-e CPU and not all 2011 boards made it easy to flash a new BIOS without a CPU installed. There's a lot of contradictory info and plenty of FUD from people venting that their 2011 mobo wouldn't recognize their Ivy-e CPU. Sure, a lot of those older 2011 boards are now shipping with the new Ivy-e compatible BIOS included but you wouldn't be able to tell that from reading the customer reviews on a lot of the older 2011 boards.

I think all of that helped drive up demand way out of proportion for these two new Asus boards, the X79 Deluxe and the RIVBE, just because they are the only boards that without doing a bunch of homework an average joe is going to have any confidence that they are going to be able to get it to work with their Ivy-e processor.

Whoever was in charge of initial production targets and logistics for the release of these Asus boards should be seriously slapped around for not thinking big enough and handling the launch better than they have, but whoever at the other big mobo companies, Gigabyte, MSI & Asrock, etc, decided to take a complete pass on releasing a new 2011 mobo following the launch of Ivy-e ought to be fired and blacklisted from the industry altogether.


----------



## gdubc

Lets hope. She said it was a shipment of 500. She was like "its a huge shipment of 500 so there should be plenty to go around"...she has no idea!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Lets hope. She said it was a shipment of 500. She was like "its a huge shipment of 500 so there should be plenty to go around"...she has no idea!


I'm surprised she was even willing to disclose that much information. I normally get "check the website" when ever I ask them questions about stock.


----------



## iPEN

Acording to some info posted in overclockers.co.uk and a conversation with my local retailer, first units wil hit EU next week.


----------



## Slinky PC

Time to celebrate for yours!
I still waiting for my preorder placed 10/28/13 @ CompSource


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I'm really surprised Asus is the only manufacturer to come out with new boards optimized for the Ivy-E launch.
> 
> Sure, there weren't a lot of changes that a BIOS update for an older 2011 board didn't address, so I don't think the folks at Gigabyte & MSI & Asrock, really thought there was going to be much demand for a newer 2011 board that the boards they already had wouldn't meet. But all you have to do is read any of the customer reviews on sites like Newegg or Amazon for any of those pre-Ivy-e boards and people were - still are - going crazy complaining about how the board wouldn't recognize their new Ivy-e CPU and not all 2011 boards made it easy to flash a new BIOS without a CPU installed. There's a lot of contradictory info and plenty of FUD from people venting that their 2011 mobo wouldn't recognize their Ivy-e CPU. Sure, a lot of those older 2011 boards are now shipping with the new Ivy-e compatible BIOS included but you wouldn't be able to tell that from reading the customer reviews on a lot of the older 2011 boards.
> 
> I think all of that helped drive up demand way out of proportion for these two new Asus boards, the X79 Deluxe and the RIVBE, just because they are the only boards that without doing a bunch of homework an average joe is going to have any confidence that they are going to be able to get it to work with their Ivy-e processor.
> 
> Whoever was in charge of initial production targets and logistics for the release of these Asus boards should be seriously slapped around for not thinking big enough and handling the launch better than they have, but whoever at the other big mobo companies, Gigabyte, MSI & Asrock, etc, decided to take a complete pass on releasing a new 2011 mobo following the launch of Ivy-e ought to be fired and blacklisted from the industry altogether.


There where pics of a new G1 Assassin board for IVY-E where floating around but it might not see the light of day until maybe CES???


----------



## seross69

Actually this is not a bad thing Asus did with the launch of this board. It was and is very smart marketing not only have they generated more interest in this board but they have also made it seem like it was rare or something. So people who might have waited a month or 2 are not jumping to buy the board now when they can and scared it will not be available when they are ready to get one. It also allowed Asus to judge the demand of this board before they invested a lot of money in boards people may or may not want...

So for the Business side I do applaud Asus for this.. But get some boards in the stores NOW!!!!!!


----------



## szeged

500 inc next week, i hope i can get one before they sell out instantly lol.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm close to FL and I greatly add to the quality of these pages too!


----------



## Slinky PC

Hi 'Majin SSJ Eric',
OK sorry I don't see you.. only in Florida everything is big








You should Present: "How to install the EK-FC Titan Water Block onto a GTX Titan ~ QUAD SLI" JK


----------



## Dantrax




----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Actually this is not a bad thing Asus did with the launch of this board. It was and is very smart marketing not only have they generated more interest in this board but they have also made it seem like it was rare or something. So people who might have waited a month or 2 are not jumping to buy the board now when they can and scared it will not be available when they are ready to get one. It also allowed Asus to judge the demand of this board before they invested a lot of money in boards people may or may not want...
> 
> So for the Business side I do applaud Asus for this.. But get some boards in the stores NOW!!!!!!


Im one of those! Gotta wait till tax time unfortunately. Hopefully by February they'll be readily available.


----------



## SnowSoft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnowSoft*
> 
> I'm considering this board or the Asus Deluxe variant. For all those owners out their, can you justify the extra $150 more (~$350 for the Deluxe, compared to ~$500+ for the Black Edition)??? Curious because this may end up being the board I choose to pair with my i7 4930k....


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I know $150 is a lot of money but I feel like you already spent so much by going with x79 that it's worth the extra $150 for this board. To be honest I have no clue if this board is even better than the deluxe but asus's rog versions are always there best boards and they had a big team of people working on just this board for a long time. it's so beautiful. Plus the deluxe is gold so you will have to do a gold themed build or it will really stand out. You also do get the free game which is worth something and the OC panel.


Yeah all of the things you mentioned are reasons why I'm heavily considering the Black Edition. Honestly, I'll probably end up getting it once they are back in stock on the major online retail sites. Pretty excited!









And this is worth noting for anyone who wants this board and wants to save a ton of money on a i7 4930k or even the i7 4770k. If you work in just about any part of the electronic retail industry (so long as you sell Intel based computers), you can register on Intel Retail Edge to participate in events, e-learnings, prize drawings, and earn rewards. Once you register on the site you have to verify your employment using a corporate email or blacked out paystub. After that, complete trainings and gain chips to spend on free computer gear. The big kicker though, is twice a year Intel Retail Edge hosts either a Summer Deal or Holiday deal. These 'deals' typically allow you to purchase a bran new top-of-the-line CPU, SSD, or some other computer part produced by Intel. I can't quote pricing here, but let me just say that the pricing you will get will make it seem like spending $500 on the x79 Asus Rampage IV Black Edition is a walk in the park.








If you go quick you can signup and complete the initial batch of trainings before the Holiday deal kicks off tomorrow!









Also PM me for my corporate email address in order to get some extra chips to spend on free gear right when you join!

Jump on it ladies and gents.


----------



## Raghar

It looks like Poland shop had it, and they are sold out now.


----------



## szeged

PRE ORDERS ARE BACK UP FOR NEWEGG GET IN ON IT FAST

pretty sure i was one of the first to put in a preorder this time, was bored spamming f5 on the page and saw the pre order sign light up, boom bang done pre order issues within 3 seconds with next day shipping. hopefully they get enough to get everyone a board this time.


----------



## skupples

Well, the 60$ AC:4 is actually mildly entertaining so far, though i'm almost positive it doesn't have a hard mode, & the sound card on my MvF makes me 60$ speaker set sound pretty damned amazing compared to previous motherboards, so YEASH.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Well, the 60$ AC:4 is actually mildly entertaining so far, though i'm almost positive it doesn't have a hard mode, & the sound card on my MvF makes me 60$ speaker set sound pretty damned amazing compared to previous motherboards, so YEASH.


i got the ac4 with the gtx 770 I just got. also came with splintercell blacklist and batman origins. I wonder if i install this game onto this computer how im gonna get it to my new one when its built?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> i got the ac4 with the gtx 770 I just got. also came with splintercell blacklist and batman origins. I wonder if i install this game onto this computer how im gonna get it to my new one when its built?


Just sell the extra codes for 40-50$.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just sell the extra codes for 40-50$.


I dont have extra right yet I dont have the motherboard...lol so if i wanna play ac4 right now I don't think i can get it onto my new computer after i build it and the code expires feb 28 so hopefully ill have it completed by then. I WANNA PLAY IT!!!...lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> I dont have extra right yet I dont have the motherboard...lol so if i wanna play ac4 right now I don't think i can get it onto my new computer after i build it and the code expires feb 28 so hopefully ill have it completed by then. I WANNA PLAY IT!!!...lol


It's been decently entertaining so far. Finally got through the tutorial missions in Havana. So, just got the Jackdaw Brig & am now sinking every ship on the high seas. I fell asleep in AC2 & 3.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's been decently entertaining so far. Finally got through the tutorial missions in Havana. So, just got the Jackdaw Brig & am now sinking every ship on the high seas. I fell asleep in AC2 & 3.


Yeah I haven't even finished 3 my PS3 died and lost game data...lol never going back to ps again.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Yeah I haven't even finished 3 my PS3 died and lost game data...lol never going back to ps again.


lol... I retired my console career when FF11(hard drive heat) killed my PS2's optical. It will still play anything that's purely on the HD to this day though!


----------



## szeged

my console is my blu ray player now







doesnt get turned on otherwise lol


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my console is my blu ray player now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt get turned on otherwise lol


Lightweight. Should be streaming Blu-ray encodes from your computer/NAS to a HTPC .


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my console is my blu ray player now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt get turned on otherwise lol


i just sold my new ps3. Mo money for computer


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> i got the ac4 with the gtx 770 I just got. also came with splintercell blacklist and batman origins. I wonder if i install this game onto this computer how im gonna get it to my new one when its built?


Someone correct me if I'm wrong - I'm not a huge gamer myself but others in the house are - but iirc Ubisoft will let you have the game installed on as many computers as you like, BUT you can only play a game on one computer at a time in online mode. For example, I know I have Splinter Cell Blacklist - which came bundled with a GPU I bought - installed on 3 computers in the house under my UPlay account, but we only play it on any one at a time. UPlay hasn't ever pitched a fit about it. Will be trying to do the same with AC4, just haven't got around to using the code yet.


----------



## skupples

That is correct.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

I guess if you're wanting to keep your saved game progress when you move to another computer you'll have to move your saved files / folders from one to the other. I think for UPlay it might be C:\Users\[Username]\Saved Games\... or maybe that's Steam. I can't remember. Might have to check UPlay's forums.


----------



## iPEN

Since it seems to be near impossible to get a RIVBE in EU at the moment; I have just bought a RIVE for my 4930K; I can't wait more time, I want to finsh my rig:



I did not cancel my pre-order; but I think that is going to take a long time to receive this mobo, at least in my country.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I guess if you're wanting to keep your saved game progress when you move to another computer you'll have to move your saved files / folders from one to the other. I think for UPlay it might be C:\Users\[Username]\Saved Games\... or maybe that's Steam. I can't remember. Might have to check UPlay's forums.


I'm not sure if uplay is the same but steam actually saves all your saved game files in the cloud. I never back them up when I do a fresh install and my steam games always still have my saved progress. But uplay is the same as steam as far as letting you install the game on one authorized computer at a time and you can switch to as many computers as you want.


----------



## timjoy

I am one of those that was waiting to do a new build. I am still running my Rampage II and an i7 920. The Haswell just did not excite me as I wanted six cores and have no use for imbedded graphics so I was going to build a 3900 series rig this Summer until I got news of the 4900 series


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm not sure if uplay is the same but steam actually saves all your saved game files in the cloud. I never back them up when I do a fresh install and my steam games always still have my saved progress. But uplay is the same as steam as far as letting you install the game on one authorized computer at a time and you can switch to as many computers as you want.


I'm pretty sure UPlay was like that but they did away with storing game saves in the cloud.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> Since it seems to be near impossible to get a RIVBE in EU at the moment; I have just bought a RIVE for my 4930K; I can't wait more time, I want to finsh my rig:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not cancel my pre-order; but I think that is going to take a long time to receive this mobo, at least in my country.


Looks like you're going to have some fun! No worries man, the original RIVE is still a badass mobo!


----------



## szeged

im getting tired of waiting on newegg to ship me my board sooooo



+



=


----------



## VSG

Do it and you can probably sell it on eBay as a collectible


----------



## skupples

Szeged just use that vinyl dye stuff. NO ONE WILL EVER KNOW.

I'm glad I didn't end up blocking this titan the other day. Doing all the out of case installation would of been soooo hooooot.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Szeged just use that vinyl dye stuff. NO ONE WILL EVER KNOW.
> 
> I'm glad I didn't end up blocking this titan the other day. Doing all the out of case installation would of been soooo hooooot.


You're having fun, glad to see it come together


----------



## Mongo

Hey I got the RIVBE and a 4930k with some 2400 ram.
I got into the bios to overclock and it looks like alien tech to me I came from a 2600k and don't know what half the stuff in this bios does.

Could someone point me to a place where I can find out, Heck I'm not even sure how to raise the CPU Ratio because the bios list it as CPU Ratio Max.


----------



## kpoeticg

Mongo, you'd probly better off asking in the other RIVE BE thread. This is really just the board announcement thread. The owners club for the board is in my signature


----------



## Mongo

Will do.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongo*
> 
> Will do.


You are better off taking a read through these threads instead as the uefi for rive and rive be are very similar

http://www.overclock.net/t/1186959/rampage-iv-extreme-uefi-guide-for-overclocking

http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club/8000

Most experienced overclockers have been using the rive since it has been around longer, and very few switched to rive be, if any. I suspect many rive be owners are in the same boat as you, i.e. new to overclocking.
Just a word of caution, and depending on your definition of overclocking, 4930k on average max over clocks to 4.5-4.6
, no matter whether you are using rive or rive be. For some, this is decent enough, and its a new toy, so why not.

Most hardcore overclockers who switched to rive be and 4960x or 4930k tend to be ln2 guys, but I have not seen them on this forum. 4930 and 4960 respond very well to extreme to cold temps, but not so much to watercooling.


----------



## AKASHIC42

WOOT!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AKASHIC42*
> 
> WOOT!


yeah mine went to packaging right at 2:00 pm eastern time lol.


----------



## SimonTEHG33K

Mother of god.


----------



## JimmyWild

Newegg has it listed as In Stock now. So get on it while you can. Don't forget rush processing cause they are super slow right now.


----------



## szeged

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132053

in stock, order now! lets see how fast they go out of stock.


----------



## Raghar

German Amazon has it in stock... 

How heavily have you breathed?


----------



## FiveEYZ

i will receive my board tomorrow here in sweden, ordered it from webhallen.com (first site in sweden to have it on pre-order)

im very much happy now


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

OoS already...


----------



## AndresR

Damn it, missed it! I need it because my RIVE died


----------



## AndresR

In stock again! Got one


----------



## WorldExclusive

Nice board


----------



## skupples

Can anyone explain to me why Asus would cheep out and literally install 2x 8X ONLY PCI-E lanes? 2 of them are fully pinned, 2 of them are half pinned... This bothers me for some reason.


----------



## szeged

In stock again guys!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Sure is. It is a mighty sweet looking board but so is my RIVE. Besides I really need to get me a 1300 G2!


----------



## Anthox2112

YWAA! Finally caught it in stock on Newegg again!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthox2112*
> 
> YWAA! Finally caught it in stock on Newegg again!


Grats...

Come on over to the Owners club!

*Rampage iV Black Edition Owners Club*


----------



## Slinky PC

Still available? OMG... how many they got now?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132053&RandomID=64486701182214020131205194449


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> Still available? OMG... how many they got now?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132053&RandomID=64486701182214020131205194449


they supposedly got a supply of 500


----------



## Slinky PC

my order was make it before 12PM PT should be out today for tomorrow delivery... looks like they still packaging







or they forget to update the website








After 46 days of waiting for compsurce and newegg I promise to fire this qıʇɔɥ on my 2014 Rig


----------



## skupples

Slinky 2014!!!!


----------



## Slinky PC

Yes.. 2014







as EK announce to release the MB FullBoard for RIVBE only in the next 10 days or so.
Right now I lost my time by bending primochill rigid acrylic tubing (break a mile of it) for six connections pumps-cpu-ram-gpu, probably I will give-up


----------



## himwhoscalledim

This board is beautiful my only wish is they would make one for a 1150 socket. Dear Asus god of mobos hear my prayers!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *himwhoscalledim*
> 
> This board is beautiful my only wish is they would make one for a 1150 socket. Dear Asus god of mobos hear my prayers!


What's wrong with the Maximus 6 Extreme? Lol


----------



## USFORCES

How fast is SSD boot up on this board is it as fast as the z77 which only takes like 5-10 seconds?


----------



## Slinky PC

eBay.com vs Amazon.de


----------



## himwhoscalledim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> What's wrong with the Maximus 6 Extreme? Lol


Oh nothing its wonderful I would just want a black edition of it for aesthetic value.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *himwhoscalledim*
> 
> Oh nothing its wonderful I would just want a black edition of it for aesthetic value.


Gotcha.

On the Black Edition I've seen a lot of builds with red memory modules. Making it look like the Original RiVe. Unless you have all black components, the mobo won't be very visible.

But, I see what you're saying.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> On the Black Edition I've seen a lot of builds with red memory modules. Making it look like the Original RiVe. Unless you have all black components, the mobo won't be very visible.
> 
> But, I see what you're saying.


if tridentX Ram wasnt so amazing, you could see the mobo better







good thing dominator platinums are so expensive lol, guess its good marketing for gskill - " buy our ram that performs just as good or better for $150 less!"


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if tridentX Ram wasnt so amazing, you could see the mobo better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good thing dominator platinums are so expensive lol, guess its good marketing for gskill - " buy our ram that performs just as good or better for $150 less!"


What's $150 when you're having this much fun?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> What's $150 when you're having this much fun?


i wanna spend that $150 on waterblocks for the ram


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> What's $150 when you're having this much fun?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i wanna spend that $150 on waterblocks for the ram


And not only is it 150 less but it overclocks better and is more stable than the corsair. They are good as long as you dont go over their ratings!!!


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i wanna spend that $150 on waterblocks for the ram


RAM needs waterblocks? Since when Ke-mo sah-bee?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> RAM needs waterblocks? Since when Ke-mo sah-bee?


fine ill spend it on some LN2 pots


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> RAM needs waterblocks? Since when Ke-mo sah-bee?


Since always!!!! where you been??? If it's not wet its no fun to play with it!!


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Since always!!!! where you been??? If it's not wet its no fun to play with it!!


And that's what she said.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Awesome mobo but not for my wallet!


----------



## Dantrax

Go to newegg & get one now. Do It, Do It Nowww. Limit two per customer







http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1425853%2Fasus-rampage-iv-black-edition-the-ultimate-lga2011-motherboard-has-arrived%2F3580&v=1&libId=5b3c9c79-478a-4836-8ebf-72287fef1c87&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.newegg.com%2FProduct%2FProduct.aspx%3FItem%3DN82E16813132053%26RandomID%3D64486701182214020131205194449&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1425853%2Fasus-rampage-iv-black-edition-the-ultimate-lga2011-motherboard-has-arrived%2F3600&title=%5BASUS%5D%20Rampage%20IV%20Black%20Edition%3A%20The%20Ultimate%20LGA2011%20Motherboard%20Has%20Arrived!%20-%20Page%20359&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.newegg.com%2FProduct%2FProduct.aspx%3FItem%3DN82E16813132053%26amp%3BRandomID%3D64486701182214020131205194449&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13863507214007


----------



## LunaP

You guys should come post over @ the Asus rampage IV Black edition club, help keep everyone up to date there. Link in my Sig!


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Can anyone explain to me why Asus would cheep out and literally install 2x 8X ONLY PCI-E lanes? 2 of them are fully pinned, 2 of them are half pinned... This bothers me for some reason.


The original rive was like this too.

Reason is the gpu configurations.

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Over two gpu's because of the 40 lanes you will have them at 8x so it really doesn't matter there not fully pinned out.


----------



## skupples

When spending 500$ on a borad You should be allowed any format. Stickong a single gpu in slot two should nor be out of the question

I reference this from my max v form. It has 3x fully pinned 16x slots. A boars that will never run trisli.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> When spending 500$ on a borad You should be allowed any format. Stickong a single gpu in slot two should nor be out of the question
> 
> I reference this from my max v form. It has 3x fully pinned 16x slots. A boars that will never run trisli.


Yeah what can you do Asus didn't. Do it. Would be nice like the evga dark but meh.

Sent from my HTC Butterfly s using Tapatalk


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> When spending 500$ on a borad You should be allowed any format. Stickong a single gpu in slot two should nor be out of the question
> 
> I reference this from my max v form. It has 3x fully pinned 16x slots. A boars that will never run trisli.


There's another way to look at this;

For every pin, you have a hole in the board, and with it a point that any trace on any of the layers can not nut thru.

By eliminating needless holes, it opens up potentially better trace routing options and surface space for other parts and IC's.

It's not cheeping out, it's going to design extremes to create a better performing board.

Half pinned sockets are probably the same if not higher priced than normal ones, owing to the less frequent use.

Darlene


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> When spending 500$ on a borad You should be allowed any format. Stickong a single gpu in slot two should nor be out of the question


And they would ask 600 $ for that. I'm quite fine with a board for "mere" 500 $.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Half pinned sockets are probably the same if not higher priced than normal ones, owing to the less frequent use.


Naw they are using standard sockets, they just weld frontal half of theirs pins.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> When spending 500$ on a borad You should be allowed any format. Stickong a single gpu in slot two should nor be out of the question
> 
> 
> 
> And they would ask 600 $ for that. I'm quite fine with a board for "mere" 500 $.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Half pinned sockets are probably the same if not higher priced than normal ones, owing to the less frequent use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Naw they are using standard sockets, they just weld frontal half of theirs pins*.
Click to expand...

I have no clue what you mean by "weld the pins" . . .

But look at the board, . . . . slots 2 and 4 are clearly only pinned for X8. . . . The other socket holes are empty.

You can see on the back of the board that there are no holes where those pins would come thru if they were there.

On slot 4, there are lots of components and an IC where the pins would be.

Darlene


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I have no clue what you mean by "weld the pins" . . .
> 
> But look at the board, . . . . slots 2 and 4 are clearly only pinned for X8. . . . The other socket holes are empty.
> 
> You can see on the back of the board that there are no holes where those pins would come thru if they were there.
> 
> On slot 4, there are lots of components and an IC where the pins would be.
> 
> Darlene


She's once again correct. No holes in the back, & the slot it's self only has contacts half way down it.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> There's another way to look at this;
> 
> For every pin, you have a hole in the board, and with it a point that any trace on any of the layers can not nut thru.
> 
> By eliminating needless holes, it opens up potentially better trace routing options and surface space for other parts and IC's.
> 
> It's not cheeping out, it's going to design extremes to create a better performing board.
> 
> Half pinned sockets are probably the same if not higher priced than normal ones, owing to the less frequent use.
> 
> Darlene


I have no idea what she's talking about but it still sounds so sexy it makes me smile.


----------



## mikep577

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> Since it seems to be near impossible to get a RIVBE in EU at the moment; I have just bought a RIVE for my 4930K; I can't wait more time, I want to finsh my rig:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not cancel my pre-order; but I think that is going to take a long time to receive this mobo, at least in my country.


My ordered RIVBE has planned delivery date of 18 december...


----------



## Dantrax

Yeah, I wish you could use either slots 2 or slot 6 for x16, x8, x16. As it is now any card plugged into slot 6 gives you x16, x8, x8. Even if you plug a 1x card into slot 6 you lose x16 by x16 on slots 1 & 4. That sucks cause it limits your options.


----------



## ndiils

I personally even don't bother to connect CPU fan header, though some MBs needs connecting fan header for first boot when user would be able to disable it in BIOS.


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> When spending 500$ on a borad You should be allowed any format. Stickong a single gpu in slot two should nor be out of the question
> 
> I reference this from my max v form. It has 3x fully pinned 16x slots. A boars that will never run trisli.


I also think at least the first 3 slots should've been x16, in the event that you loaded them all, one of them would be switched to x8.

I just ran one of my titans at pcie3.0 x16 and the other at x8 with 1150/7000 overclocks and the results are running valley at extremeHD preset:

x16..........66.6 FPS
x8............65.4 FPS

I think that this is margin of error result and both were identical. Now, with 3 way SLi, there may be a slight bottleneck, I don't know; and if I had 3 titans, I'd be happy to show you.

Also, this means that we're getting ~74% scaling in Valley (same clocks and preset, titan 1 x16, titan 2 x8 average fps 116.0)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> I also think at least the first 3 slots should've been x16, in the event that you loaded them all, one of them would be switched to x8.
> 
> I just ran one of my titans at pcie3.0 x16 and the other at x8 with 1150/7000 overclocks and the results are running valley at extremeHD preset:
> 
> x16..........66.6 FPS
> x8............65.4 FPS
> 
> I think that this is margin of error result and both were identical. Now, with 3 way SLi, there may be a slight bottleneck, I don't know; and if I had 3 titans, I'd be happy to show you.
> 
> Also, this means that we're getting ~74% scaling in Valley (same clocks and preset, titan 1 x16, titan 2 x8 average fps 116.0)


I was doing ~125 fps w/ 2x titans, 3570k & 2400mhz mem.


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I was doing ~125 fps w/ 2x titans, 3570k & 2400mhz mem.


I'm not sure what I got with my 3570k, but I'm sure that I can get a bit more, this is with the nvidia control panel settings left stock and just the fastest OC I've been able to reach. I just did a quick bench to show that x8-x16 isn't a big change on pcie 3.0, provided you can get it running.


----------



## iPEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikep577*
> 
> My ordered RIVBE has planned delivery date of 18 december...


They keep pushing the date, this make no sense. haven't manufacture enough mobos? Do they intend to make this a collectors item?

It is hard for me to understand Asus in this launch already...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My guess is that they didn't expect the demand for a new 2011 board to be as strong as it is for this one.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> They keep pushing the date, this make no sense. haven't manufacture enough mobos? Do they intend to make this a collectors item?
> 
> It is hard for me to understand Asus in this launch already...


They had massive over production of lga1155 boards, they are likely trying to prevent that by slowly cranking them out.


----------



## Redshift 91

LOL! I just got my auto notification from newegg on the BE's availabilitys, 2-3 weeks after I got my board


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> LOL! I just got my auto notification from newegg on the BE's availabilitys, 2-3 weeks after I got my board


yeah they sent me the notification AFTER they shipped it to me....newegg is the worst.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> LOL! I just got my auto notification from newegg on the BE's availabilitys, 2-3 weeks after I got my board


I'm almost positive that the auto-notification only actually works when A.) All pre-orders have been satisfied B.) the product ACTUALLY shows in stock on the product page. I JUST got mine 2-3 days ago. I put it in the first day they listed.


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> LOL! I just got my auto notification from newegg on the BE's availabilitys, 2-3 weeks after I got my board


I also just got one even though I got my board two weeks ago.


----------



## johnnybravo

Same here...just got done ordering a couple days ago. Than today got an email saying the motherboard is in stock...***...Anyways, I'm excited and can't wait to update my system. I'm thinking if I should go for r290x or 708 ti....man 1st world problems are hard to deal with at times....


----------



## skupples

Come on over to the [Official] Rampage iv Black Edition Owners Club!

Just leave the "First world problems" talk @ the door.


----------



## d33r

Im still on the fence if i am going to buy this board or not. At the moment i have one in my checkout cart along with ram and a 4930k ...i dont know if i should spend the money, 1400dollars is alot of money for me it would be like working for 2weeks for free. what should i do?


----------



## jamiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> Im still on the fence if i am going to buy this board or not. At the moment i have one in my checkout cart along with ram and a 4930k ...i dont know if i should spend the money, 1400dollars is alot of money for me it would be like working for 2weeks for free. what should i do?


Work some overtime


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamiee*
> 
> Work some overtime


I need a more thorough answer than that! Is this board really worth me doing a motherboard,cpu, and ram change?


----------



## DBaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> Im still on the fence if i am going to buy this board or not. At the moment i have one in my checkout cart along with ram and a 4930k ...i dont know if i should spend the money, 1400dollars is alot of money for me it would be like working for 2weeks for free. what should i do?


If you feel you can not afford it or if you are sacrificing other things in your life that are more important to you and/or to your family don't buy it. Just the advice from an older guy who waited for may things in life because I set priorities. Only you know however.


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBaer*
> 
> If you feel you can not afford it or if you are sacrificing other things in your life that are more important to you and/or to your family don't buy it. Just the advice from an older guy who waited for may things in life because I set priorities. Only you know however.


Thanks Dbear for sharing your kind words of wisdom. The thing is i have the money, but I never feel right when i do spend money, and i don't spend alot of money too often either. I just like to save and hoard all of my savings hence im still rocking my x58 rampage 2 system. Ugh i just dont know what to do and im getting a headache each day thinking about it...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> Thanks Dbear for sharing your kind words of wisdom. The thing is i have the money, but I never feel right when i do spend money, and i don't spend alot of money too often either. I just like to save and hoard all of my savings hence im still rocking my x58 rampage 2 system. Ugh i just dont know what to do and im getting a headache each day thinking about it...


Going from x58 to 79 is definitely a worth while upgrade.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> I need a more thorough answer than that! Is this board really worth me doing a motherboard,cpu, and ram change?


I actually wanted to write, it's bit unnecessary but if you have the money and urge to get new HW: Go for it, you'd regret it later if you don't. But then I looked at your board, and well. Definitely. HW components wears out a bit, and I'm bit dizzy because my MB is 7 years old, and I'd like to use it on lower speed for another 3 years (and of course I use it overclocked now).

On the other hand HW-E would be just year and half later, and you might like to save for that extremely expensive DDR4. So think it out properly because HW-E wouldn't be cheap. I actually plan to skip HW-E, and get the CPU after it as an upgrade 4 years from now, so getting it for me is a must.

Edit: Wait you have the money? Go for it now. I'm cheap too and I preordered on Wednesday without a hesitation.

(And now I have crave for that board already and do to this forum what some people did to NCIX.)


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Going from x58 to 79 is definitely a worth while upgrade.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I actually wanted to write, it's bit unnecessary but if you have the money and urge to get new HW: Go for it, you'd regret it later if you don't. But then I looked at your board, and well. Definitely. HW components wears out a bit, and I'm bit dizzy because my MB is 7 years old, and I'd like to use it on lower speed for another 3 years (and of course I use it overclocked now).
> 
> On the other hand HW-E would be just year and half later, and you might like to save for that extremely expensive DDR4. So think it out properly because HW-E wouldn't be cheap. I actually plan to skip HW-E, and get the CPU after it as an upgrade 4 years from now, so getting it for me is a must.
> 
> Edit: Wait you have the money? Go for it now. I'm cheap too and I preordered on Wednesday without a hesitation.
> 
> (And now I have crave for that board already and do to this forum what some people did to NCIX.)


Thanks for the good responses. I am looking at my receipt from my 1st build in my sigg and the date on it is 12-12-2008 which is pretty weird since its almost the 12th of december again 5 years down the road!

Also around black friday this year spent 300 bucks and upgraded to windows 7 home 64 and a 256 ssd which makes my system so much snappier than it ever has been! (even thou i dont get the full write & read speeds of the ssd because i dont have any sata3 6gbs ports on the R2E mobo only sata2, even thou it is still very fast!)

Earlier in the year i had replaced my aging graphics cards hd4870x2 (2 dual gpu cards quadfire) with a TItan. So i have been slowly updating the system. The Mobo,cpu, and ram does seem like the next area of the upgrade pathway....LOL now im trying to talk myself into it haha


----------



## jamiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> I need a more thorough answer than that! Is this board really worth me doing a motherboard,cpu, and ram change?


Honestly, your current rig is pretty decent and unless you need the features that X79 brings; I wouldn't worry too much about it.
Keep your money in the bank and save up till you can happily afford to get the toys you want. There's no point in stretching yourself financially for just a few extra FPS


----------



## DBaer

I also kept my i7 920 Rampage II for five years. Over the years I have upgraded the rig but it just never felt like it was time. This time my Wife's old QX6700, Asus Commando rig is really feeling its age so it was either build her a new mid range (Haswell) rig or build myself a new one and upgrade my RII rig for her. She does not need the speed or care so one day I saw the D900 case and bought it, that started this build.
I have been blessed with a long and successful career, I have no debt, I have sent 4 sons through college so for me "wanting it" is a good justification. Sometimes in life you just have to reward yourself with no guilt.
d33r You sound like a thoughtful analytical person, you will make the right decision and then enjoy and don't look back, only forward.


----------



## johnnybravo

Hi d33r, I always look it this way. You only live once so, if you could afford the purchase than go for it because tomorrow might not come as you want it to. At least than you could say you had it or tried it. Remember we are only on this planet for a short time. So if you can afford the upgrade I say go for it. You work hard for it.


----------



## skupples




----------



## Raghar

Availability in EU and most importantly in Germany because my preorder is from Germany:


Folks, have you thought about January?


----------



## mikep577

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Availability in EU and most importantly in Germany because my preorder is from Germany:
> 
> 
> Folks, have you thought about January?


Hello neighbour, ETA in the Netherlands is next week. Just call Asus Germany to find out your dates.


----------



## d33r

Hi guys I ended up getting it after all the great words from everyone. However now I am stuck, my current CPU cooler h70 I think, the screws don't fit the new mobo CPU heat sink . Where can I find screws at frozencpu?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> Hi guys I ended up getting it after all the great words from everyone. However now I am stuck, my current CPU cooler h70 I think, the screws don't fit the new mobo CPU heat sink . Where can I find screws at frozencpu?


Why not take this opportunity to upgrade your cooling system to one of the newer, more capable, all in one units that comes with the correct mounting system for the 2011 socket type?

It would certainly help you maximize your new gear.

Darlene


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Why not take this opportunity to upgrade your cooling system to one of the newer, more capable, all in one units that comes with the correct mounting system for the 2011 socket type?
> 
> It would certainly help you maximize your new gear.
> 
> Darlene


what did you have in mind? I only have a single 120 fan mount on the back of my case, and that is the only area for it to be mounted.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> what did you have in mind? I only have a single 120 fan mount on the back of my case, and that is the only area for it to be mounted.


Corsair H80i.


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Corsair H80i.


Hmm i would hate to spend another 80 dollars, would rather like to spend 10 bucks for a bracket and m4 screws such as these if i could find it somewhere.

I need this

http://www.corsair.com/media/cms/Blog/socket_2011_mounting/IMG_0068.JPG

http://www.corsair.com/media/cms/Blog/socket_2011_mounting/IMG_0067.JPG

and this is what it looks like

http://www.corsair.com/media/cms/Blog/socket_2011_mounting/IMG_0073.JPG

this is for the h70core which has the same shape as the h70 orginal , this is what i need but its not the same in their store under cooling accessorys.


----------



## Dantrax

New Egg finally delivered it tonight.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Congrats on your new sexy mobo! I wish the BE had been out when I got my RIVE if only for the massively superior onboard audio but oh well, there's always something newer and better coming around the corner...


----------



## _REAPER_

Ready to start my build now


----------



## LunaP

Ton's of information on this thread that could be made useful on this one.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1444356/official-asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-owners-club/0_30

As this thread is now technically over now that we have the club going, please do come in and share your experience and any other questions


----------



## mikep577

Just received a call from Asus Netherlands, 2 pieces have arrived. If all goes well i will receive mine next week.


----------



## Raghar

Well I received mail. "Big shops received it first, we probably wouldn't be between these."


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to start my build now


Hey really curious about your build, what did you have before?

What made you get the 4960X over 4930k? isn't it $500 more, curious since I forwent the RIVE black and stayed with the i7930 build and was looking at this thread to see if the RIVE black combination is a HUGE improvement before X99


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey really curious about your build, what did you have before?
> 
> What made you get the 4960X over 4930k? isn't it $500 more, curious since I forwent the RIVE black and stayed with the i7930 build and was looking at this thread to see if the RIVE black combination is a HUGE improvement before X99


You can check more of the progress on alot of these chips here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1444356/official-asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-owners-club/0_30

I keep forgetting the RIVBE has the X-Socket, I'm tempted to pop my 980X out and pop it in and see how she does. I got the 4960X as well.


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> You can check more of the progress on alot of these chips here
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1444356/official-asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-owners-club/0_30
> 
> I keep forgetting the RIVBE has the X-Socket, I'm tempted to pop my 980X out and pop it in and see how she does. I got the 4960X as well.


Not sure if I understand, are you considering putting the 980x in the RIVBE? That's how it reads to me, but I have worked 16 hours today.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> Not sure if I understand, are you considering putting the 980x in the RIVBE? That's how it reads to me, but I have worked 16 hours today.


That ain't gonna go good! lol


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> That ain't gonna go good! lol


True, so long as I understood correctly, always a possibility that I didn't


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I keep forgetting the RIVBE has the X-Socket, I'm tempted to pop my 980X out and pop it in and see how she does. I got the 4960X as well.


I think it's compatible only with FCLGA1366 heatsinks and only if you add correct backplate.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I keep forgetting the RIVBE has the X-Socket, I'm tempted to pop my 980X out and pop it in and see how she does. I got the 4960X as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's compatible only with FCLGA1366 heatsinks and only if you add correct backplate.
Click to expand...

This ^^^^^^^^

The X socket thing is to be able to use your existing cooling system from a 1366 system on the 2011 socket.

Darlene


----------



## sakerfalcon

Is it still compatible with all standard RIVE mobo blocks?


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> Is it still compatible with all standard RIVE mobo blocks?


EK and XSPC are confirmed to be working on RIVBE blocks, the area under the socket next to the pcie x16 slot renders all rive block incompatible. I'm also pretty sure the mounts don't line up.


----------



## sakerfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> EK and XSPC are confirmed to be working on RIVBE blocks, the area under the socket next to the pcie x16 slot renders all rive block incompatible. I'm also pretty sure the mounts don't line up.


Bah, I'll just stick to the good ol' RIVE then. I went through enough trouble trying to find Koolance blocks for it.


----------



## Slinky PC

2014 Slinky Supercomputer, coming soon









RAM 32GB (8X4GB) G.SKILL 3000MGz water-cooled with 8 X Koolance Ram-33
CPU i7-4960X Ivy Bridge-E water-cooled with Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos XT .925 Silver Edition


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Looks like Grumpy Cat may have some competition to keep that title.


----------



## skupples

Does the cat come with the case?


----------



## mikep577

Finally my RIVBE arrived last friday! I guess this is one of the first ones in Europe to finds it's owner.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikep577*
> 
> Finally my RIVBE arrived last friday! I guess this is one of the first ones in Europe to fins it's owner.


congratulations feel free to make your way over to the rampage for Black Edition owners club


----------



## iPEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikep577*
> 
> Finally my RIVBE arrived last friday! I guess this is one of the first ones in Europe to fins it's owner.


Grats man!

Still waiting for mine...


----------



## ino8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> 2014 Slinky Supercomputer, coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAM 32GB (8X4GB) G.SKILL 3000MGz water-cooled with 8 X Koolance Ram-33
> CPU i7-4960X Ivy Bridge-E water-cooled with Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos XT .925 Silver Edition


Interesting that you have the block setup vertically like that, does that give better temps?


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ino8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> 2014 Slinky Supercomputer, coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAM 32GB (8X4GB) G.SKILL 3000MGz water-cooled with 8 X Koolance Ram-33
> CPU i7-4960X Ivy Bridge-E water-cooled with Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos XT .925 Silver Edition
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that you have the block setup vertically like that, does that give better temps?
Click to expand...

Positive


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Does anybody know if the original RIVE water blocks will fit this mobo? My guess is not a chance but there's always hope!


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Does anybody know if the original RIVE water blocks will fit this mobo? My guess is not a chance but there's always hope!


Nope they won't fit without some modifications to the block -- a few capacitors in different locations around the dimm slots are the reasons why. EK is already working on the kit for the Black Edition, though.









*Edit - Looks like EK actually updated their facebook with a new prototype picture:



https://www.facebook.com/EKWaterBlocks

Supposedly will be available in "no less than 6 versions including original CSQ".


----------



## skupples

she so black & so clean. inb4 wires w.o mobo shroud.

Still debating on if I should put in a really small white LED strip to light it up.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Tubing looks better now compared to yesterdays pics in the watercooling thread.


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she so black & so clean. inb4 wires w.o mobo shroud.
> 
> Still debating on if I should put in a really small white LED strip to light it up.


Where'd the sli bridge come from? It looks good, I must haz. Also, how are you planning to route your tubing with the vrm block, it looks really close to that fat rad and the PP GTs. Also, I got my 3930k to 5GHz tonight on just 1.41v, but the vrms need that waterblock to stay there, even my 4.8GHz OC needs more cooling than the crappy air sink. And finally, Nvidia's pcie 3.0 work around randomly started working after my re-install. Good luck on finishing the build.

http://valid.canardpc.com/1imh55
Joining the 5GHz club as soon as I'm added


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Does anybody know if the original RIVE water blocks will fit this mobo? My guess is not a chance but there's always hope!


Positive.. with more thermal pad or wait another week to be release the new one EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE

Use Thermal Pad size 0,5mm & 3mm

The X79 Express Chip water block from EK cools exactly as much heat generating components as ASUS factory cooling solution


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd the sli bridge come from? It looks good, I must haz. Also, how are you planning to route your tubing with the vrm block, it looks really close to that fat rad and the PP GTs. Also, I got my 3930k to 5GHz tonight on just 1.41v, but the vrms need that waterblock to stay there, even my 4.8GHz OC needs more cooling than the crappy air sink. And finally, Nvidia's pcie 3.0 work around randomly started working after my re-install. Good luck on finishing the build.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1imh55
> Joining the 5GHz club as soon as I'm added


It's from ColdZero, he should be opening shop back up ~ January.

Thanks!


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Does anybody know if the original RIVE water blocks will fit this mobo? My guess is not a chance but there's always hope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Positive.. with more thermal pad or wait another week to be release the new one EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use Thermal Pad size 0,5mm & 3mm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The X79 Express Chip water block from EK cools exactly as much heat generating components as ASUS factory cooling solution
Click to expand...

That's good to know, but just to be clear, it's just the VRM (mosfet) block that will fit right?
Unless I'm mistaken the original RIVE chipset block is completely different & no way compatible with RIVBE.


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> That's good to know, but just to be clear, it's just the VRM (mosfet) block that will fit right?
> Unless I'm mistaken the original RIVE chipset block is completely different & no way compatible with RIVBE.


I don't think the ICH is. But from my understanding I think waterblocks on the ICH and VRM is purely for ascetics. Call me crazy but what's the point besides looking pretty darn cool.


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> Positive.. with more thermal pad or wait another week to be release the new one EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use Thermal Pad size 0,5mm & 3mm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The X79 Express Chip water block from EK cools exactly as much heat generating components as ASUS factory cooling solution


I am just wondering. Where did you use the 3mm?

Oh and one thing for you sir......

I cant pay my bills.... I cant walk my dog..... I cant get a man....... Where's my money.......


----------



## skupples

I would say the chipset block is probably 95 percent Aesthetic. The vrm channel is probably 50/50. I would only cool it if I had a dual loop


----------



## szeged

for those of you using ek blocks on the board

when installing the ek supremacy block, which backplate do i use? or can i use the stock backplate thats already on the board? sorry i lost my little booklet that came with the supremacy months ago







atm i got the 4 m4 screws just screwed into the stock rampage backplate but wanted to double check before i went any farther. also, should i use the .7mm plastic washers on socket 2011 boards? i remember reading you only used them on 115X amd and 1366. ty guys.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> for those of you using ek blocks on the board
> 
> when installing the ek supremacy block, which backplate do i use? or can i use the stock backplate thats already on the board? sorry i lost my little booklet that came with the supremacy months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atm i got the 4 m4 screws just screwed into the stock rampage backplate but wanted to double check before i went any farther. also, should i use the .7mm plastic washers on socket 2011 boards? i remember reading you only used them on 115X amd and 1366. ty guys.


Use the one on the board.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Use the one on the board.


cool ty,i was wondering lol i was looking at it like...that fits perfectly but am i supposed to use the included backplates? the lazy in me is saying use the one already on there, the part of me that doesnt want to break anything is saying switch them out1


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> cool ty,i was wondering lol i was looking at it like...that fits perfectly but am i supposed to use the included backplates? the lazy in me is saying use the one already on there, the part of me that doesnt want to break anything is saying switch them out1


Lol, no worries.

Yeah, all the back plates are for 115* sockets. you can swap out the Ramapge backplate if you wann re use your ols 1366 cooler. but other than that, everyhing 2011 fits on that backplate.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she so black & so clean. inb4 wires w.o mobo shroud.
> 
> Still debating on if I should put in a really small white LED strip to light it up.


Im a bit Jealous as you kept the theme black and I could not

Im in the process of building mine I wish I had black PSU cables but all is well I am having to stick with red black and white again. I will get some pics posted up this evening


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Im a bit Jealous as you kept the theme black and I could not
> 
> Im in the process of building mine I wish I had black PSU cables but all is well I am having to stick with red black and white again. I will get some pics posted up this evening


Welcome home! Look forward to the pics!

This is the state of the beast right now.,



I'm hoping to have it running by tomorrow night.


----------



## King4x4

Just pre-ordered mine from Amazon!

Hope it ships during the coming two weeks!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Just pre-ordered mine from Amazon!
> 
> Hope it ships during the coming two weeks!


Using a 3930k with it?

I can actually pick this up locally right now, I'm thinking hard about it!









Just don't know if it'll improve my 3970x chip.


----------



## el gappo

Please discuss this in the Owners club from now on







http://www.overclock.net/t/1444356/official-asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-owners-club Near 3700 posts in a news thread is a tad silly.

Not a shabby looking club is it..


----------

